# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر للشيخ إسماعيل الشرقاوي حفظه الله

## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذه سلسلة ((خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر)) للشيخ إسماعيل الشرقاوي حفظه الله ، وقد نقلتها لكم من المنتدى العلمي لعلوم الشريعة .
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين ، سيدنا محمد ، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ، ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين ، أما بعد ...
فقد أحسن الظن بعض الإخوة الأفاضل والأخوات الفاضلات ، وطلبوا مني أن أشرح لهم متن طيبة النشر في القراءات العشر للإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله ، ومع كثرة الشروح وقلة العلم وضعف الهمة ، استعنت الله تعالى في هذه المهمة ، سائلا الله تعالى الإخلاص والقبول .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحلقة الأولى
المقدمة 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[1] قٌالَ مُحَمَّدٌ هُوَ ابْنُ الْجَزَريِ * * * يَاذَا الجَلالِ ارْحَمْهُ وَاسْتُر وَاغْفِرِ
[2] الْحَمْدُِ للهِ عَلىَ مَا يَسَّرَهْ * * * مِنْ نَشْرِ مَنْقُولِ حُرُوفِ العَشَرَهْ
[3] ثُمَّ الصَّلاَةُ والسَّلامُ السَّرْمَدِي * * * عَلىَ النَّبِىِّ المُصْطَفَى مُحَمَّدِ
[4] وَآلِهِ وَصَحْبِهِ وَمَنْ تَلاَ * * * كِتَابَ رَبِّنَا عَلَى مَا أَنْـزَلا
الناظم هو شيخ القراء وإمام الحفاظ : محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن علي بن يوسف المعروف بابن الجزري رحمه الله ، ولد سنة 751هـ وتوفي سنة 833 هـ . 
(1) قاضي القضاة بدمشق وببلاد شيراز ، شيخ الإقراء في زمانه ، من حفاظ الحديث ،
ولد ونشأ في دمشق، وحفظ القرآن سنة أربع وستين وصلى به سنة خمس وستين ، وسمع الحديث من جماعة من أصحاب الفخر بين البخاري وغيرهم ، وأفرد القراءات على الشيخ أبي محمد بن عبد الوهاب بن السلار والشيخ أحمد بن إبراهيم بن الطحان ، والشيخ أحمد بن رجب في سنة ست وسبع ، وجمع للسبعة على الشيخ المجود إبراهيم الحموي، ثم جمع القراءات بالأسانيد المتصلة بمضمن 37 ، وهي التي ضمنها كتاب النشر في القراءات العشر ، ابتنى في دمشق مدرسة سماها (دار القرآن) ورحل إلى مصر مرارا، ودخل بلاد الروم، وسافر مع تيمورلنك إلى ما وراء النهر. ثم رحل إلى شيراز فولي قضاءها. ومات فيها. نسبته إلى (جزيرة ابن عمر) . من كتبه (النشر في القراءات العشر - ط) جزءان، و(غاية النهاية في طبقات القراء - ط) مجلدان، اختصره من كتاب آخر له اسمه (نهاية الدرايات في أسماء رجال القراءات) ، و (التمهيد في علم التجويد - ط) و (ملخص تاريخ الإسلام - خ) و (ذات الشفاء في سيرة النبي والخلفاء - خ) منظومة، و (فضائل القرآن - خ) جزء منه، و (سلاح المؤمن - خ) في الحديث، و (منجد المقرئين - ط) و (الحصن الحصين - ط) في الأدعية والأذكار المأثورة، وحاشية عليه سماها (مفتاح الحصن الحصين - خ) و (مختصر عدة الحصن الحصين - خ) كتبت سنة 877، و (التتمة في القراءات - خ) و (تحبير التيسير - خ) في القراءات العشر، و (تقريب النشر في القراءات العشر - خ) و (الدرة المضية - ط) في القراءات ، و (طيبة النشر في القراءات العشر - ط) منظومة، و (المقدمة الجزرية - ط) أرجوزة في التجويد، و (أسنى المطالب في مناقب علي بن أبي طالب) و (الهداية في علم الرواية - خ) في المصطلح، و(المصعد الأحمد في ختم مسند الإمام أحمد - ط) في الحديث. وله نظم، أكثره أراجيز في القراءات ، الأعلام للزركلي (7/45) . وأثنى عليه الحافظ ابن حجر كما في الدرر الكامنة .
بدأ الناظم رحمه الله نظمه الطيب بالدعاء ؛ لتشمله معية الله وتوفيقه وتأييده ؛ للحديث الثابت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن رب العزة سبحانه أنه يقول : (( أَنَا عِنْدَ ظَنِّ عَبْدِي بِي وَأَنَا مَعَهُ إِذَا دَعَانِي)) رواه مسلم .
، ثم ثنى بحمد الله ؛ ملتمسا البركة من الله ؛ للأثر الوارد : «كُلُّ كَلَامٍ لَا يُبْدَأُ فِيهِ بِالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ فَهُوَ أَجْذَمُ» يعني منزوع البركة ، ويحمد الله على توفيقه في كتابه الماتع ((النشر في القراءات العشر)) ، والذي دوّن فيه القراءات المتواترة الثابتة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بكل رواياتها وطرقها كما تلقاها عن شيوخه بالأسانيد المتصلة ، وقد اختصر النشر في كتابه تقريب النشر ، وهاهو هنا يقدم للطلاب كنزا ثمينا بهذه المنظومة الألفية ، مختصرا فيها ما قاله في النشر ، ثم صلى على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تيمنا بقوله تعالى : إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا (56 الأحزاب) . وقال رسول الله صلوات الله وسلامه عليه : «مَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيَّ إِلَّا رَدَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيَّ رُوحِي حَتَّى أَرُدَّ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامَ» حسن رواه أبو داود وأحمد وغيرهما ، وفي الحديث أن أُبَيّ بن كعب قال : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنِّي أُكْثِرُ الصَّلَاةَ عَلَيْكَ فَكَمْ أَجْعَلُ لَكَ مِنْ صَلَاتِي؟ فَقَالَ: «مَا شِئْتَ» . قَالَ: قُلْتُ: الرُّبُعَ، قَالَ: «مَا شِئْتَ فَإِنْ زِدْتَ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكَ» ، قُلْتُ: النِّصْفَ، قَالَ: «مَا شِئْتَ، فَإِنْ زِدْتَ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكَ» ، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: فَالثُّلُثَيْنِ  ، قَالَ: «مَا شِئْتَ، فَإِنْ زِدْتَ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكَ» ، قُلْتُ: أَجْعَلُ لَكَ صَلَاتِي كُلَّهَا قَالَ: «إِذًا تُكْفَى هَمَّكَ، وَيُغْفَرُ لَكَ ذَنْبُكَ» : رواه الحاكم والترمذي وغيرهما واللفظ للترمذي وقال «هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ» ، وهو كما قال ، ((ثُمَّ الصَّلاَةُ والسَّلامُ السَّرْمَدِي)) السرمد : دوام الزَّمان من ليلٍ ونهار ، وَقيل الدَّائِم الَّذِي لَا يَنْقَطِعُ ، ((عَلىَ النَّبِىِّ المُصْطَفَى مُحَمَّدِ . وآله...)) وآل محمد بإطلاق هم أتباع سنته ، وإذا قيدت - كما هو الحال هنا - فيراد منها أقاربه من المؤمنين من أهل البيت ، الذين حرموا الصدقة بعده وهُمْ آلُ عَلِيٍّ وَآلُ عَقِيلٍ، وَآلُ جَعْفَرٍ، وَآلُ عَبَّاسٍ ، ((وَصَحْبِهِ)) يعني أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهم خير الناس بعد الأنبياء كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : «خَيْرُ النَّاسِ قَرْنِي، ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُمْ، ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُمْ ... » الحديث ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : «لاَ تَسُبُّوا أَصْحَابِي، فَلَوْ أَنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ أَنْفَقَ مِثْلَ أُحُدٍ، ذَهَبًا مَا بَلَغَ مُدَّ أَحَدِهِمْ، وَلاَ نَصِيفَهُ» رواهما البخاري ومسلم.
((ومن تلا)) يُقَالُ تَلا الشَّيْءَ يَتْلُوهُ إِذَا تَابَعَهُ ، وتلا القرآن يعني قرأه ؛ فهي القراءة والإتباع بإقامة الحروف والحدود ، كما قال تعالى : (( الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ تِلاَوَتِهِ أُوْلَـئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ )) (البقرة : 121) ، فالختمة تتلوها - يعني تتبعها – الختمة ، والرواية تتلوها الرواية ، والقراءة تتلوها القراءة ، والعلم يتلوه العمل وهكذا ، حتى يكون العبد كالحال المرتحل الذي كلما حلّ ارتحل كما سيأتي في آخر النظم بإذن الله ، (( على ما أنزلا)) يعني وفق ما أنزله الله دون تغيير أو تحريف ، بالأحكام التجويدية باللغة العربية .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[5] وَبَعْدُ : فَالإْنْسَانُ لَيـْسَ يَشْرُفُ * * * إِلاَّ بِمَا يَحْفَظُهُ وَيَعْرِفُ
[6] لِذَاكَ كَانَ حَامِلُو الْقُرآنِ * * * أَشْرَافَ الاُمَّةِ أُوليِ الإحْسَانِ
[7] وَإنَّهُمْ فِي النَّاسِ أَهْـلُ اللهِ * * * وَإنَّ َربَّنا بِهِمْ يُبَاهِي
[8] َوقَالَ فِي الْقُرآنِ عَنْهُمْ وَكَفَى * * * ِبأنَّهُ أْوَرثَهُ مَنِ اصْطَفىَ
[9] وَهْوَ فِي الاُخْرَى شَافِعٌ مُشَفَّعُ * * * فِيْهِ وَقَوْلُهُ عَليْهِ يُسْمَعُ
[10] يُعْطَى بِهِ المُلْكَ مَعَ الْخُلْدِ إِذَا * * * تَوَّجَهُ تَاجَ الْكَرامَةِ كـَذَا
[11] يَقْرَا وَيْرقَى دَرَجَ الجِنانِ * * * وَأبَوَاهُ مِنْهُ يُكْسَيَانِ
[12] فَلْيَحِرصِ السَّعِيدُ فِي تَحْصِيْلِهِ * * * وَلا يَمَلَّ قَطُّ مِنْ تَرْتِيْلِهِ
[13] َوليَجْتَهدْ فَيهِ وَفِي تَصحِيحِهِ * * * عَلى الَّذِىِ نُقِـلَ مِنْ صَحِيحِهِ
يقول : إن شرف الإنسان بما يستظهره ويفهمه من العلوم والفنون ؛ لهذا نال حملة القرآن الكريم شرفهم من شرف كتاب الله تعالى ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : وَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : ] خَيْرُكُم مَن تَعَلَمَ القُرآنَ وَعَلَمَهُ [ رواه البخاري ، وليس هذا الشرف مجردا من التكليف ؛ فإن حامل القرآن بحق هو المحسن الذي يعبد الله كأنه يراه ، وَقَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ رضي الله عنه : ] لَيْسَ حِفْظُ الْقُرْآنِ بِحِفْظِ الْحُرُوفِ وَلَكِنْ بِإِقَامَةِ حُدُودِهِ [ أَثَرٌ حَسَنٌ رَوَاهُ ابْنُ المُبَارَكِ فِي الزُّهْدِ (203) (1/57) ، وإن كان كثير من أهل هذا العلم يعولون على الحفظ أكثر منه من الفهم ، والبعض ينادي بالفهم فقط ، وأرى أن الفهم هو الأولى ، والعمل لازم ، والجمع بين الثلاثة خير عظيم ، وقد وضعت هذه المتون لاختصار هذا العلم ، وتسهيله على الطالب ؛ فصاحب القدم الأولى في هذا العلم - فيما أعلم – هو الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله ، في منظومته حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني في القراءات السبع ، وعدد أبياتها 1173 بيت من البحر الطويل ، وقد حيّر الإمام ابن الجزري العقول عندما نظم ألفيته ((طيبة النشر في القراءات العشر)) 1015 بيت من بحر الرجز ، وزاد على ما قاله الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله بأضعاف أضعافه من الطرق كما سيأتي معنا في المقدمة إن شاء الله ، والهدف منها كما قال شيوخنا حفظهم الله : أن تكون مرجعية للطلاب إذا اختلفوا ، وقد علم من الواقع المشاهد : أن من فهم هذا المتن وأحبه أقبل عليه وحفظه بلا تردد ؛ ولهذا قالوا : من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون .
قوله (( وَإنَّهُمْ فِي النَّاسِ أَهْـلُ اللهِ * * * وَإنَّ َربَّنا بِهِمْ يُبَاهِي)) يشير إلى قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : «إِنَّ لِلَّهِ أَهْلِينَ مِنَ النَّاسِ» قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، مَنْ هُمْ؟ قَالَ: «هُمْ أَهْلُ الْقُرْآنِ، أَهْلُ اللَّهِ وَخَاصَّتُهُ» صحيح رواه ابن ماجة وأحمد وغيرهما ، وعَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ، قَالَ: خَرَجَ مُعَاوِيَةُ عَلَى حَلْقَةٍ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ، فَقَالَ: مَا أَجْلَسَكُمْ؟ قَالُوا: جَلَسْنَا نَذْكُرُ اللهَ، قَالَ آللَّهِ مَا أَجْلَسَكُمْ إِلَّا ذَاكَ؟ قَالُوا: وَاللهِ مَا أَجْلَسَنَا إِلَّا ذَاكَ، قَالَ: أَمَا إِنِّي لَمْ أَسْتَحْلِفْكُم  ْ تُهْمَةً لَكُمْ، وَمَا كَانَ أَحَدٌ بِمَنْزِلَتِي مِنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَقَلَّ عَنْهُ حَدِيثًا مِنِّي، وَإِنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَرَجَ عَلَى حَلْقَةٍ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ، فَقَالَ: «مَا أَجْلَسَكُمْ؟» قَالُوا: جَلَسْنَا نَذْكُرُ اللهَ وَنَحْمَدُهُ عَلَى مَا هَدَانَا لِلْإِسْلَامِ، وَمَنَّ بِهِ عَلَيْنَا، قَالَ: «آللَّهِ مَا أَجْلَسَكُمْ إِلَّا ذَاكَ؟» قَالُوا: وَاللهِ مَا أَجْلَسَنَا إِلَّا ذَاكَ، قَالَ: «أَمَا إِنِّي لَمْ أَسْتَحْلِفْكُم  ْ تُهْمَةً لَكُمْ، وَلَكِنَّهُ أَتَانِي جِبْرِيلُ فَأَخْبَرَنِي، أَنَّ اللهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يُبَاهِي بِكُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةَ» رواه مسلم .
قوله : (( وَقَالَ فِي الْقُرآنِ عَنْهُمْ وَكَفَى * * * ِبأنَّهُ أْوَرثَهُ مَنِ اصْطَفىَ)) يشير إلى قوله تعالى : (( ثُمَّ أَوْرَثْنَا الْكِتَابَ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَيْنَا مِنْ عِبَادِنَا )) (فاطر: 32) .
قوله : (( وَهْوَ فِي الاُخْرَى شَافِعٌ مُشَفَّعُ * * * فِيْهِ وَقَوْلُهُ عَليْهِ يُسْمَعُ)) يشير إلى قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( اقْرَءُوا الْقُرْآنَ فَإِنَّهُ يَأْتِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ شَفِيعًا لأَصْحَابِهِ ...)) الحديث ، رواه مسلم .
وروي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : «مَنْ قَرَأَ الْقُرْآنَ وَاسْتَظْهَرَهُ  ، فَأَحَلَّ حَلَالَهُ، وَحَرَّمَ حَرَامَهُ أَدْخَلَهُ اللَّهُ بِهِ الجَنَّةَ وَشَفَّعَهُ فِي عَشَرَةٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ كُلُّهُمْ قَدْ وَجَبَتْ لَهُ النَّارُ» ضعيف رواه الترمذي والآجري وغيرهما .
قوله : (( يُعْطَى بِهِ المُلْكَ مَعَ الْخُلْدِ إِذَا * * * تَوَّجَهُ تَاجَ الْكَرامَةِ كـَذَا ))
(( يَقْرَا وَيْرقَى دَرَجَ الجِنانِ * * * وَأبَوَاهُ مِنْهُ يُكْسَيَانِ)) يشير إلى حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ] يَجِيءُ القُرآنُ يَوْمَ القِيَامِةِ كَالرَّجُلِ الشَّاحِبِ يَقُولُ لِصَاحِبِهِ هَل تَعرِفُنِي أَنَا الَّذِي كُنتُ أُسهِرُ لَيْلَكَ وَأُظمِىءُ هَوَاجِرَكَ وَإِنَّ كُلَّ تَاجِرٌ مِن وَرَاءِ تِجَارَتِهِ وَأَنَا لَكَ اليَوْمَ مِن وَرَاءِ كُلِّ تَاجِرٍ فَيُعطَى المُلكَ بِيَمِينِهِ وَالخُلدَ بِِشِمَالِهِ وَيُوضَعُ عَلَى رَأسِهِ تَاجُ الوَقَارِ وَيُكسَى وَالِدَاهُ حُلَّتَانِ لا يَقُومُ لَهُمَا الدُّنيَا وَمَا فِيهَا فَيَقُولانِ يَا رَبِّ أَنَّى لَنَا هَذَا فَيُقَالُ لَهُمَا بِتَعلِيمِ وَلَدِكُمَا القُرآنَ وَإِنَّ صَاحِبَ القُرآنِ يُقَالُ لَهُ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ اِقرَأ وِأرقَ فِي الدَّرَجَاتِ وَرَتِل كَمَا كُنتَ تُرَتِلُ فِي الدُّنيَا فَإِنَّ مِنزِلَكَ عِندَ آخِرِ آيَةٍ مَعَكَ [ صَحِيحٌ رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيُ وَأَحْمَدُ وغيرهما.
قال : (( فَلْيَحِرصِ السَّعِيدُ فِي تَحْصِيْلِهِ * * * وَلا يَمَلَّ قَطُّ مِنْ تَرْتِيْلِهِ )) يوصي الإمام ابن الجزري المقبلين على القرآن الكريم بتحصيله تلاوة وتدبرا وعملا وحفظا ، وأن لا يسأموا فإن الأتقياء السعداء لا يملون من كلام الله ، ثم يقول الناظم : (( وَليَجْتَهدْ فَيهِ وَفِي تَصحِيحِهِ * * * عَلى الَّذِىِ نُقِـلَ مِنْ صَحِيحِهِ ))
ليشير إلى الصبرعلى التعلم كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ] المَاهِرُ بِالقُرآنِ مَعَ السَّفَرَةِ الكِرَامِ البَرَرَةِ وَالَّذِي يَقرَأُ القُرآنَ وَيَتَتَعتَعُ فِيهِ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِ شَاقٌ لَهُ أَجرِانِ [ رواه مسلم والبخاري وفي لفظه : ((وَهُوَ يَتَعَاهَدُهُ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِ شَدِيدٌ فَلَهُ أَجْرَانِ )) ، وأما ثواب تلاوة الآيات فهو عظيم كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ] مَن قَرَأَ حَرفًا مِن كِتَابِ اللهِ فَلَهُ بِهِ حَسَنَةٌ وَالحَسَنَةُ بِعَشرِ أَمثَالِهَا لا أَقُولُ آلم حَرفٌ وَلَكِن أَلِفٌ حَرفٌ وِلامٌ حَرفٌ وَمِيمٌ حَرفٌ [ صحيح رواه الترمذي والطبراني وغيرهما ، وإذا استحضر العبد فضل وثواب التلاوة ، فإنه - بلا شك- يستعذب الصعاب في سبيل الوصول إلى مراده ، كما قال الشاعر : ومن تكن العلياءُ هِمَّةَ نفسهِ ... فكلُّ الذي يلقاه فيها محببّ ، وقد رأيت بحق أن أسعد الأوقات هي التي يتلو فيها العبد آيات الذكر الحكيم ، نسأل الله الإخلاص والقبول ، وأن يجعلنا من أهل القرآن الكريم ، وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحلقة الثانية
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[14] فَكُلُّ مَا وَافَقَ وَجْهَ نَحْوِ * * * وَكَانَ ِللرَّسْمِ احْتِمَالاً يَحْوِي
[15] وَصَحَّ إسْناداً هُوَ الْقُـرآنُ * * * فَهَذِهِ الثَّلاثَةُ الأَرْكَانُ
[16] َوحَيثُماَ يَخْتَـلُّ رُكْنٌ أَثْبِتِ * * * شُذُوذَهُ لَوْ أنَّهُ فِي السَّبعَةِ
[17] َفكُنْ عَلى نَهْجِ سَبِيلِ السَّلفِ * * * ِفي مُجْمَعٍ عَلَيْهِ أوْ مُخْتَلَفِ
شرع الإمام ابن الجزري في بيان أركان القراءة الصحيحة ، وهي :- 1- مَا وَافَقَ وَجْهَ نَحْوِ ؛ أي توافق النحو العربي ، ولو بوجه واحد ؛ قال في النشر : وَقَوْلُنَا فِي الضَّابِطِ وَلَوْ بِوَجْهٍ نُرِيدُ بِهِ وَجْهًا مِنْ وُجُوهِ النَّحْوِ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ أَفْصَحَ أَمْ فَصِيحًا مُجْمَعًا عَلَيْهِ، أَمْ مُخْتَلَفًا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا لَا يَضُرُّ مِثْلُهُ إِذَا كَانَتِ الْقِرَاءَةُ مِمَّا شَاعَ وَذَاعَ وَتَلَقَّاهُ الْأَئِمَّةُ بِالْإِسْنَادِ الصَّحِيحِ، إِذْ هُوَ الْأَصْلُ الْأَعْظَمُ وَالرُّكْنُ الْأَقْوَمُ، وَهَذَا هُوَ الْمُخْتَارُ عِنْدَ الْمُحَقِّقِينَ فِي رُكْنِ مُوَافَقَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ، فَكَمْ مِنْ قِرَاءَةٍ أَنْكَرَهَا بَعْضُ أَهْلِ النَّحْوِ أَوْ كَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ وَلَمْ يُعْتَبَرْ إِنْكَارُهُمْ، بَلْ أَجَمَعَ الْأَئِمَّةُ الْمُقْتَدَى بِهِمْ مِنَ السَّلَفِ عَلَى قَبُولِهَا كَإِسْكَانِ (بَارِئْكُمْ) وَ (يَأْمُرْكُمْ) وَنَحْوِهِ، وَ (سَبَأْ) وَ (يَا بُنَيْ) ، (وَمَكْرَ السَّيِّئْ) وَ (نُنْجِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ) فِي الْأَنْبِيَاءِ، وَالْجَمْعِ بَيْنَ السَّاكِنَيْنِ فِي تَاءَاتِ الْبَزِّيِّ وَإِدْغَامِ أَبِي عَمْرٍو (وَاسْطَّاعُوا) لِحَمْزَةَ وَإِسْكَانِ (نِعْمَّا وَيَهْدِّي) ، وَإِشْبَاعِ الْيَاءِ فِي (نَرْتَعِي، وَيَتَّقِي وَيَصْبِرْ) وَ (أَفْئِيدَةٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ) ، وَضَمِّ الْمَلَائِكَةُ اسْجُدُوا، وَنَصْبِ (كُنْ فَيَكُونَ) ، وَخَفْضِ (وَالْأَرْحَامِ) ، وَنَصْبِ (لِيُجْزَى قَوْمًا) ، وَالْفَصْلِ بَيْنَ الْمُضَافَيْنِ فِي الْأَنْعَامِ، وَهَمْزِ (سَأْقَيْهَا) ، وَوَصْلِ (وَإِنَّ الْيَاسَ) ، وَأَلِفِ (إِنَّ هَذَانِ) ، وَتَخْفِيفِ (وَلَا تَتَّبِعَانِ) ، وَقِرَاءَةِ (لَيْكَةَ) فِي الشُّعَرَاءِ وَ " ص " وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ .
2- وَكَانَ ِللرَّسْمِ احْتِمَالاً يَحْوِي ؛ يعني توافق المصاحف العثمانية ، ولو بالاحتمال ، قال في النشر : وَنَعْنِي بِمُوَافَقَةِ أَحَدِ الْمَصَاحِفِ مَا كَانَ ثَابِتًا فِي بَعْضِهَا دُونَ بَعْضٍ كَقِرَاءَةِ ابْنِ عَامِرٍ (قَالُوا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا) فِي الْبَقَرَةِ بِغَيْرِ وَاوٍ، وَبِالزُّبُرِ وَبِالْكِتَابِ الْمُنِيرِ بِزِيَادَةِ الْبَاءِ فِي الِاسْمَيْنِ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ، فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ ثَابِتٌ فِي الْمُصْحَفِ الشَّامِيِّ، وَكَقِرَاءَةِ ابْنِ كَثِيرٍ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الْأَخِيرِ مِنْ سُورَةِ بَرَاءَةَ بِزِيَادَةِ (مِنْ) ، فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ ثَابِتٌ فِي الْمُصْحَفِ الْمَكِّيِّ، وَكَذَلِكَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ.
فِي سُورَةِ الْحَدِيدِ بِحَذْفِ (هُوَ) ، وَكَذَا (سَارِعُوا) بِحَذْفِ الْوَاوِ، (وَقَوْلُنَا) بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ وَلَوِ احْتِمَالًا نَعْنِي بِهِ مَا يُوَافِقُ الرَّسْمَ وَلَوْ تَقْدِيرًا، إِذْ مُوَافَقَةُ الرَّسْمِ قَدْ تَكُونُ تَحْقِيقًا وَهُوَ الْمُوَافَقَةُ الصَّرِيحَةُ، وَقَدْ تَكُونُ تَقْدِيرًا وَهُوَ الْمُوَافَقَةُ احْتِمَالًا، فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ خُولِفَ صَرِيحُ الرَّسْمِ فِي مَوَاضِعَ إِجْمَاعًا نَحْوَ: (السَّمَوَاتُ وَالصَّلِحَتُ وَالَّيْلِ وَالصَّلَوَةَ وَالزَّكَوَةَ وَالرِّبَوا) ، وَنَحْوَ (لِنَظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ) (وَجيءَ) فِي الْمَوْضِعَيْنِ حَيْثُ كُتِبَ بِنُونٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَبِأَلِفٍ بَعْدَ الْجِيمِ فِي بَعْضِ الْمَصَاحِفِ، وَقَدْ تُوَافِقُ بَعْضُ الْقِرَاءَاتِ الرَّسْمَ تَحْقِيقًا، وَيُوَافِقُهُ بَعْضُهَا تَقْدِيرًا، نَحْوَ (مَلَكَ يَوْمَ الدِّينِ) فَإِنَّهُ كُتِبَ بِغَيْرِ أَلْفٍ فِي جَمِيعِ الْمَصَاحِفِ، فَقِرَاءَةُ الْحَذْفِ تَحْتَمِلُهُ تَخْفِيفًا كَمَا كُتِبَ مَلِكِ النَّاسِ، وَقِرَاءَةُ الْأَلِفِ مُحْتَمَلَةٌ تَقْدِيرًا كَمَا كُتِبَ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ، فَتَكُونُ الْأَلِفُ حُذِفَتِ اخْتِصَارًا، وَكَذَلِكَ (النَّشَاةُ) حَيْثُ كُتِبَتْ بِالْأَلِفِ وَافَقَتْ قِرَاءَةَ الْمَدِّ تَحْقِيقًا وَوَافَقَتْ قِرَاءَةَ الْقَصْرِ تَقْدِيرًا، إِذْ يُحْتَمَلُ أَنْ تَكُونَ الْأَلِفُ صُورَةَ الْهَمْزَةِ عَلَى غَيْرِ الْقِيَاسِ كَمَا كُتِبَ مَوْئِلًا، وَقَدْ تُوَافِقُ اخْتِلَافَاتُ الْقِرَاءَاتِ الرَّسْمَ تَحْقِيقًا نَحْوَ : أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ، وَنَادَتْهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ، وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَيَعْمَلُونَ وَهَيْتَ لَكَ وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا يَدُلُّ تَجَرُّدُهُ عَنِ النُّقَطِ وَالشَّكْلِ وَحَذْفُهُ وَإِثْبَاتُهُ عَلَى فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ لِلصَّحَابَةِ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ - فِي عِلْمِ الْهِجَاءِ خَاصَّةً، وَفَهْمٍ ثَاقِبٍ فِي تَحْقِيقِ كُلِّ عِلْمٍ، فَسُبْحَانَ مَنْ أَعْطَاهُمْ وَفَضَّلَهُمْ عَلَى سَائِرِ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ ، ثم قال : فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَتَبُوا الصِّرَاطَ وَالْمُصَيْطِرُ  ونَ بِالصَّادِ الْمُبْدَلَةِ مِنَ السِّينِ، وَعَدَلُوا عَنِ السِّينِ الَّتِي هِيَ الْأَصْلُ لِتَكُونَ قِرَاءَةُ السِّيِنِ وَإِنْ خَالَفَتِ الرَّسْمَ مِنْ وَجْهٍ قَدْ أَتَتْ عَلَى الْأَصْلِ فَيَعْتَدِلَانِ  ، وَتَكُونَ قِرَاءَةُ الْإِشْمَامِ مُحْتَمَلَةً ، وَلِذَلِكَ كَانَ الْخِلَافُ فِي الْمَشْهُورِ فِي بَسْطَةً الْأَعْرَافِ دُونَ بَسْطَةً الْبَقَرَةِ ; لِكَوْنِ حَرْفِ الْبَقَرَةِ كُتِبَ بِالسِّينِ وَحَرْفِ الْأَعْرَافِ بِالصَّادِ، عَلَى أَنَّ مُخَالِفَ صَرِيحِ الرَّسْمِ فِي حَرْفٍ مُدْغَمٍ أَوْ مُبْدَلٍ أَوْ ثَابِتٍ أَوْ مَحْذُوفٍ أَوْ نَحْوِ ذَلِكَ لَا يُعَدُّ مُخَالِفًا إِذَا ثَبَتَتِ الْقِرَاءَةُ بِهِ وَوَرَدَتْ مَشْهُورَةً مُسْتَفَاضَةً، أَلَا تَرَى أَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعُدُّوا إِثْبَاتَ يَاءَاتِ الزَّوَائِدِ وَحَذْفَ يَاءِ تَسْئَلْنِي فِي الْكَهْفِ، وَقِرَاءَةَ (وَأَكُونُ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ) وَالظَّاءَ مِنْ بِضَنِينٍ وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ مُخَالَفَةِ الرَّسْمِ الْمَرْدُودِ، فَإِنَّ الْخِلَافَ فِي ذَلِكَ يُغْتَفَرُ، إِذْ هُوَ قَرِيبٌ يَرْجِعُ إِلَى مَعْنًى وَاحِدٍ وَتُمْشِيهِ صِحَّةُ الْقِرَاءَةِ وَشُهْرَتُهَا وَتَلَقِّيهَا بِالْقَبُولِ، وَذَلِكَ بِخِلَافِ زِيَادَةِ كَلِمَةٍ وَنُقْصَانِهَا وَتَقْدِيمِهَا وَتَأْخِيرِهَا حَتَّى وَلَوْ كَانَتْ حَرْفًا وَاحِدًا مِنْ حُرُوفِ الْمَعَانِي، فَإِنَّ حُكْمَهُ فِي حُكْمِ الْكَلِمَةِ لَا يُسَوِّغُ مُخَالَفَةَ الرَّسْمِ فِيهِ، وَهَذَا هُوَ الْحَدُّ الْفَاصِلُ فِي حَقِيقَةِ اتِّبَاعِ الرَّسْمِ وَمُخَالَفَتِهِ .
3- وَصَحَّ إسْناداً ؛ وهو ما وضحه في نشره فقال : فَإِنَّا نَعْنِي بِهِ أَنْ يَرْوِيَ تِلْكَ الْقِرَاءَةَ الْعَدْلُ الضَّابِطُ عَنْ مِثْلِهِ كَذَا حَتَّى تَنْتَهِيَ، وَتَكُونَ مَعَ ذَلِكَ مَشْهُورَةً عِنْدَ أَئِمَّةٍ هَذَا الشَّأْنَ الضَّابِطِينَ لَهُ غَيْرَ مَعْدُودَةٍ عِنْدَهُمْ مِنَ الْغَلَطِ أَوْ مِمَّا شَذَّ بِهَا بَعْضُهُمْ، وَقَدْ شَرَطَ بَعْضُ الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ التَّوَاتُرَ فِي هَذَا الرُّكْنِ وَلَمْ يَكْتَفِ فِيهِ بِصِحَّةِ السَّنَدِ، وَزَعَمَ أَنَّ الْقُرْآنَ لَا يَثْبُتُ إِلَّا بِالتَّوَاتُرِ، وَإِنَّ مَا جَاءَ مَجِيءَ الْآحَادِ لَا يَثْبُتُ بِهِ قُرْآنٌ، وَهَذَا مَا لَا يَخْفَى مَا فِيهِ، فَإِنَّ التَّوَاتُرَ إِذَا ثَبَتَ لَا يُحْتَاجُ فِيهِ إِلَى الرُّكْنَيْنِ الْأَخِيرَيْنِ مِنَ الرَّسْمِ وَغَيْرِهِ إِذْ مَا ثَبَتَ مِنْ أَحْرُفِ الْخِلَافِ مُتَوَاتِرًا عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَجَبَ قَبُولُهُ وَقُطِعَ بِكَوْنِهِ قُرْآنًا ، سَوَاءٌ وَافَقَ الرَّسْمَ أَمْ خَالَفَهُ وَإِذَا اشْتَرَطْنَا التَّوَاتُرَ فِي كُلِّ حَرْفٍ مِنْ حُرُوفِ الْخِلَافِ انْتَفَى كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَحْرُفِ الْخِلَافِ الثَّابِتِ عَنْ هَؤُلَاءِ الْأَئِمَّةِ السَّبْعَةِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ وَقَدْ كُنْتُ قَبْلُ أَجْنَحُ إِلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ، ثُمَّ ظَهَرَ فَسَادُهُ وَمُوَافَقَةُ أَئِمَّةِ السَّلَفِ وَالْخَلَفِ .
قوله ((وَحَيثُماَ يَخْتَـلُّ رُكْنٌ أَثْبِتِ * * * شُذُوذَهُ لَوْ أنَّهُ فِي السَّبعَةِ )) يعني الشروط الثلاثة متلازمة فمثلا لو صح الإسناد وتواتر مع اختلال ركن آخر فالقراءة شاذة وإن كانت في القراءات السبع ، وأشد من ذلك أنه قد جرى العمل على ترك القراءة بالانفرادات التي وردت في بعض الطرق كما سيأتي معنا إن شاء الله .
الفرق بين القراءة والرواية والطريق
القراءة هي ما نسب مباشرة إلى أحد القراء العشرة المعروفين وهم : نافع وابن كثير وأبو عمرو البصري وابن عامر الشامي وعاصم وحمزة والكسائي وأبو جعفر المدني .ويعقوب البصري.وخلف العاشر .
وأما الرواية فهي ما نسب لمن أخذ عن القارئ بواسطة أو مباشرة مثل رواية ورش عن قراءة نافع أو روية قالون عن قراءة نافع أو رواية حفص عن قراءة عاصم .
أما الطريق فهو ما ينسب لمن اخذ عن الراوي مهما سفل يعني كل من اخذ عن الراوي ، ومن أخذ عنه ومن دونه فالكل طرق إلى الرواية عن القراءة ؛ مثال ذلك طريق الأزرق عن رواية ورش عن قراءة نافع ، ومن أخذ عن الأزرق كذلك ابن النحاس وابن سيف فنقول مثلا :- 
طريق ابن النحاس عن الأزرق عن رواية ورش ، وكذلك قالون من طريق أبي نشيط وهكذا . 
قال ((فَكُنْ عَلى نَهْجِ سَبِيلِ السَّلفِ * * * ِفي مُجْمَعٍ عَلَيْهِ أوْ مُخْتَلَفِ)) يعني كن متبعا لا مبتدعا في مسائل هذا العلم ، فلا تجمع إلا على ما أجمعوا عليه ، وليسعك ما وسعهم من الخلاف السائغ ، وقد أجمعت الأمة على هذه القراءات العشر التي أثبتها الإمام ابن الجزري نقلا عن شيوخه بالأسانيد المتصلة إلى المصنفين – الذين جمع القراءات الصحيحة من طرقهم - وهم بأسانيدهم عن الرواة عن القراء عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن جبريل عليه السلام عن رب العزة سبحانه وتعالى .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحلقة الثالثة من خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[18] َوأَصْلُ الاخْتِلافِ أنَّ رَبَّنًا * * * أْنزَلَهُ بِسَبْعَةٍ مُهَوِّنَا
[19] َوِقيلَ فِي الْمُرَادِ مِنْهَا أَوْجُهُ * * * وَكَونُهُ اخْتِلاَفَ لَفْظٍ أوْجَهُ
[20] َقامَ بِهَا أِئمَّةُ القُرَآنِ * * * َوُمحرِزُو التَّحْقِيْقِ وَاْلإتْقَانِ
ذكر الناظم رحمه الله سبب اختلاف الحروف السبعة مشيرا إلى الأحاديث الواردة في هذا ، ومنها ما ثبت عَنْ أُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ عِنْدَ أَضَاةِ بَنِي غِفَارٍ (ماء مستنقع كالغدير)، قَالَ: فَأَتَاهُ جِبْرِيلُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ، فَقَالَ: إِنَّ اللهَ يَأْمُرُكَ أَنْ تَقْرَأَ أُمَّتُكَ الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى حَرْفٍ، فَقَالَ: «أَسْأَلُ اللهَ مُعَافَاتَهُ وَمَغْفِرَتَهُ، وَإِنَّ أُمَّتِي لَا تُطِيقُ ذَلِكَ» ، ثُمَّ أَتَاهُ الثَّانِيَةَ، فَقَالَ: «إِنَّ اللهَ يَأْمُرُكَ أَنْ تَقْرَأَ أُمَّتُكَ الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى حَرْفَيْنِ» ، فَقَالَ: «أَسْأَلُ اللهَ مُعَافَاتَهُ وَمَغْفِرَتَهُ، وَإِنَّ أُمَّتِي لَا تُطِيقُ ذَلِكَ» ، ثُمَّ جَاءَهُ الثَّالِثَةَ، فَقَالَ: إِنَّ اللهَ يَأْمُرُكَ أَنْ تَقْرَأَ أُمَّتُكَ الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى ثَلَاثَةِ أَحْرُفٍ، فَقَالَ: «أَسْأَلُ اللهَ مُعَافَاتَهُ وَمَغْفِرَتَهُ، وَإِنَّ أُمَّتِي لَا تُطِيقُ ذَلِكَ» ، ثُمَّ جَاءَهُ الرَّابِعَةَ، فَقَالَ: إِنَّ اللهَ يَأْمُرُكَ أَنْ تَقْرَأَ أُمَّتُكَ الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى سَبْعَةِ أَحْرُفٍ، فَأَيُّمَا حَرْفٍ قَرَءُوا عَلَيْهِ فَقَدْ أَصَابُوا . رواه مسلم . وفي الحديث أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : أُرْسِلَ إِلَيَّ أَنِ اقْرَأِ الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى حَرْفٍ، فَرَدَدْتُ إِلَيْهِ أَنْ هَوِّنْ عَلَى أُمَّتِي، فَرَدَّ إِلَيَّ الثَّانِيَةَ اقْرَأْهُ عَلَى حَرْفَيْنِ، فَرَدَدْتُ إِلَيْهِ أَنْ هَوِّنْ عَلَى أُمَّتِي، فَرَدَّ إِلَيَّ الثَّالِثَةَ اقْرَأْهُ عَلَى سَبْعَةِ أَحْرُفٍ، فَلَكَ بِكُلِّ رَدَّةٍ رَدَدْتُكَهَا مَسْأَلَةٌ تَسْأَلُنِيهَا، فَقُلْتُ: اللهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِأُمَّتِي، اللهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِأُمَّتِي، وَأَخَّرْتُ الثَّالِثَةَ لِيَوْمٍ يَرْغَبُ إِلَيَّ الْخَلْقُ كُلُّهُمْ ، حَتَّى إِبْرَاهِيمُ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ". رواه مسلم . وصحّ أن عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ هِشَامَ بْنَ حَكِيمِ بْنِ حِزَامٍ يَقْرَأُ سُورَةَ الْفُرْقَانِ عَلَى غَيْرِ مَا أَقْرَؤُهَا وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَقْرَأَنِيهَا وَكِدْتُ أَنْ أَعْجَلَ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ أَمْهَلْتُهُ حَتَّى انْصَرَفَ ثُمَّ لَبَّبْتُهُ بِرِدَائِهِ فَجِئْتُ بِهِ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقُلْتُ إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ هَذَا يَقْرَأُ عَلَى غَيْرِ مَا أَقْرَأْتَنِيهَ  ا فَقَالَ لِي أَرْسِلْهُ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ اقْرَأْ فَقَرَأَ قَالَ هَكَذَا أُنْزِلَتْ ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي اقْرَأْ فَقَرَأْتُ فَقَالَ هَكَذَا أُنْزِلَتْ إِنَّ الْقُرْآنَ أُنْزِلَ عَلَى سَبْعَةِ أَحْرُفٍ فَاقْرَءُوا مِنْهُ مَا تَيَسَّرَ . رواه البخاري .
قوله : ((وَقِيلَ فِي الْمُرَادِ مِنْهَا أَوْجُهُ * * * وَكَونُهُ اخْتِلاَفَ لَفْظٍ أوْجَهُ)) يشير إلى اختلاف العلماء في المقصود بالأحرف السبعة ؛ فقد اختلفوا على خمسة وثلاثين قولاً، نقلها السيوطي رحمه الله في الإتقان (1/164) ، وأجود الأقوال قول أبي الفضل الرازي والإمام ابن الْجَزَرِيِّ رحمهما الله ، قال في النشر : تَتَبَّعْتُ الْقِرَاءَاتِ صَحِيحَهَا وَشَاذَّهَا وَضَعِيفَهَا وَمُنْكَرَهَا، فَإِذَا هُوَ يَرْجِعُ اخْتِلَافُهَا إِلَى سَبْعَةِ أَوْجُهٍ مِنَ الِاخْتِلَافِ لَا يَخْرُجُ عَنْهَا، وَذَلِكَ إِمَّا فِي الْحَرَكَاتِ بِلَا تَغْيِيرٍ فِي الْمَعْنَى وَالصُّورَةِ: نَحْوَ (الْبُخْلِ) بِأَرْبَعَةٍ (وَيَحْسَبُ) بِوَجْهَيْنِ، أَوْ بِتَغَيُّرٍ فِي الْمَعْنَى فَقَطْ نَحْوَ فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ مِنْ رَبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ، وَادَّكَرَ بَعْدَ أُمَّةٍ، وَ (أَمَهٍ) ، وَإِمَّا فِي الْحُرُوفِ بِتَغَيُّرِ الْمَعْنَى لَا الصُّورَةِ نَحْوَ (تَبْلُوا وَتَتْلُوا) وَ (نُنَحِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ) وَنُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ، أَوْ عَكْسِ ذَلِكَ نَحْوَ (بَصْطَةً وَبَسْطَةً) وَ (الصِّرَاطَ وَالسِّرَاطَ) ، أَوْ بِتَغَيُّرِهِمَ  ا نَحْوَ (أَشَدَّ مِنْكُمْ، وَمِنْهُمْ) وَ (يَأْتَلِ وَيَتَأَلَّ) وَ (فَامْضُوا إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ) ، وَإِمَّا فِي التَّقْدِيمِ وَالتَّأْخِيرِ نَحْوَ (فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ) (وَجَاءَتْ سَكْرَتُ الْحَقِّ بِالْمَوْتِ) ، أَوْ فِي الزِّيَادَةِ وَالنُّقْصَانِ نَحْوَ (وَأَوْصَى وَوَصَّى) وَ (الذَّكَرَ وَالْأُنْثَى) فَهَذِهِ سَبْعَةُ أَوْجُهٍ لَا يَخْرُجُ الِاخْتِلَافُ عَنْهَا، وَأَمَّا نَحْوُ اخْتِلَافِ الْإِظْهَارِ، وَالْإِدْغَامِ، وَالرَّوْمِ، وَالْإِشْمَامِ، وَالتَّفْخِيمِ، وَالتَّرْقِيقِ، وَالْمَدِّ، وَالْقَصْرِ، وَالْإِمَالَةِ، وَالْفَتْحِ، وَالتَّحْقِيقِ، وَالتَّسْهِيلِ، وَالْإِبْدَالِ، وَالنَّقْلِ مِمَّا يُعَبَّرُ عَنْهُ بِالْأُصُولِ، فَهَذَا لَيْسَ مِنَ الِاخْتِلَافِ الَّذِي يَتَنَوَّعُ فِيهِ اللَّفْظُ وَالْمَعْنَى ; لِأَنَّ هَذِهِ الصِّفَاتِ الْمُتَنَوِّعَة  َ فِي أَدَائِهِ لَا تُخْرِجُهُ عَنْ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَفْظًا وَاحِدًا، وَلَئِنْ فُرِضَ فَيَكُونُ مِنَ الْأَوَّلِ.
ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ الْإِمَامَ الْكَبِيرَ أَبَا الْفَضْلِ الرَّازِيَّ حَاوَلَ مَا ذَكَرْتُهُ فَقَالَ: إِنَّ الْكَلَامَ لَا يَخْرُجُ اخْتِلَافُهُ عَنْ سَبْعَةِ أَوْجُهٍ :
(الْأَوَّلُ) اخْتِلَافُ الْأَسْمَاءِ مِنَ الْإِفْرَادِ وَالتَّثْنِيَةِ وَالْجَمْعِ وَالتَّذْكِيرِ وَالتَّأْنِيثِ وَالْمُبَالَغَة  ِ وَغَيْرِهَا ، كما في قوله تعالى : وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لآمَانَاتِهِمْ وَعَهْدِهِمْ رَاعُونَ [المؤمنون : 8] .
(الثَّانِي) اخْتِلَافُ تَصْرِيفِ الْأَفْعَالِ وَمَا يُسْنَدُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ نَحْوِ الْمَاضِي وَالْمُضَارِعِ وَالْأَمْرِ وَالْإِسْنَادِ إِلَى الْمُذَكَّرِ وَالْمُؤَنَّثِ وَالْمُتَكَلِّم  ِ وَالْمُخَاطَبِ وَالْفَاعِلِ وَالْمَفْعُولِ بِه ِ، كما في قوله تعالى : فَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا بَاعِدْ بَيْنَ أَسْفَارِنَا [سبأ : 19]
(الثَّالِثُ) وُجُوهُ الْإِعْرَابِ، كما في قوله تعالى : وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الكَعْبَيْنِ [المائدة : 6]
(الرَّابِعُ) الزِّيَادَةُ وَالنَّقْصُ ، كما في قوله تعالى : وَمَا أَصَابَكُم مِّن مُّصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ [الشورى : 30]
(الْخَامِسُ) التَّقْدِيمُ وَالتَّأْخِيرُ ، كما في قوله تعالى : يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ [التوبة : 111]
(السَّادِسُ) الْقَلْبُ وَالْإِبْدَالُ فِي كَلِمَةٍ بِأُخْرَى وَفِي حَرْفٍ بِآخَرَ ، كما في قوله تعالى : وَانظُرْ إِلَى العِظَامِ كَيْفَ نُنشِزُهَا . [البقرة : 259] .
(السَّابِعُ) اخْتِلَافُ اللُّغَاتِ مِنْ فَتْحٍ وَإِمَالَةٍ وَتَرْقِيقٍ وَتَفْخِيمٍ وَتَحْقِيقٍ وَتَسْهِيلٍ وَإِدْغَامٍ وَإِظْهَارٍ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِك َ.
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[21] وَمِنْهُمُ عَشْرٌ شُمُوسٌ ظَهَرا * * * ِضَياؤُهُمْ وَفِي الأنَامِ انْتَشَرَا
[22] حَتَّى اسْتَمَدَّ نُوْرُ كُلِّ بَدْرِ * * * مِنْهُمْ وَعَنْهُمْ كُلُّ نَجْمٍ دُرِّي
[23] وَهَا هُمُوا يَذْكُرْهُمُوا بَيَانِيْ * * * كُلُّ إمَامٍ عَنْهُ رَاوِيَانِ
ذكر الناظم رحمه الله عدد القراء ، وأنهم شموس عشرة نشرت ضيائها ؛ لتنير الطريق لمحبي القرآن الكريم في كل عصر ومصر ، حتى استمدت البدور النيرة والنجوم الزاهرة منهم الأنوار ؛ لينقلوها ويوزعوها في الأقطار والأمصار ، ولكل إمام من القراء العشرة راويان ، هما أتقن وأضبط الناس في شيخهما ، وهم على ثلاثة أقسام :-
القسم الأول :- من أخذ عن الإمام القارئ مباشرة مثلا :-
شعبة وحفص أخذا عن عاصم مباشرة ، وكذلك أبو الحارث والدوري عن الكسائي.
القسم الثاني :- من بينهم وبين الإمام واحد فقط ، فمثلا :- الدوري والسوسي أخذا عن أبي عمرو بواسطة يحيى اليزيدي، وكذلك خلف وخلاد أخذا عن حمزة بواسطة سليم .
القسم الثالث :- من بينهم وبين الإمام أكثر من واحد فمثلا :- البزي وقنبل عن ابن كثير على سند ، وكذلك هشام وابن ذكوان بينهم وبين ابن عامر الشامي أكثر من راو .
وفي الأبيات الماضية محاكاة لقول الإمام الشاطبي في قوله :-
1 - بَدَأْتُ بِبِسْمِ اْللهُ فيِ النَّظْمِ أوَّلاَ ... تَبَارَكَ رَحْمَاناً رَحِيماً وَمَوْئِلَا
2 - وَثَنَّيْتُ صَلَّى اللهُ رَبِّي عَلَى الِرَّضَا ... مُحَمَّدٍ الْمُهْدى إلَى النَّاسِ مُرْسَلَا
3 - وَعِتْرَتِهِ ثُمَ الصَّحَابَةِ ثُمّ مَنْ ... تَلاَهُمْ عَلَى اْلإِحْسَانِ بِالخَيْرِ وُبَّلَا
4 - وَثَلَّثْتُ أنَّ اْلَحَمْدَ لِلهِ دائِماً ... وَمَا لَيْسَ مَبْدُوءًا بِهِ أجْذَمُ الْعَلَا
5 - وَبَعْدُ فَحَبْلُ اللهِ فِينَا كِتَابُهُ ... فَجَاهِدْ بِهِ حِبْلَ الْعِدَا مُتَحَبِّلَا
6 - وَأَخْلِقْ بهِ إذْ لَيْسَ يَخْلُقُ جِدَّةً ... جَدِيداً مُوَاليهِ عَلَى الْجِدِّ مُقْبِلَا
7 - وَقَارِئُهُ الْمَرْضِيُّ قَرَّ مِثَالُهُ ... كاَلاتْرُجِّ حَالَيْهِ مُرِيحًا وَمُوكِلَا
8 - هُوَ الْمُرْتَضَى أَمًّا إِذَا كَانَ أُمَّهً ... وَيَمَّمَهُ ظِلُّ الرَّزَانَةِ قَنْقَلَا
9 - هُوَ الْحُرُّ إِنْ كانَ الْحَرِيَّ حَوَارِياً ... لَهُ بِتَحَرِّيهِ إلَى أَنْ تَنَبَّلَا 
10 - وَإِنَّ كِتَابَ اللهِ أَوْثَقُ شَافِعٍ ... وَأَغْنَى غَنَاءٍ وَاهِباً مُتَفَضِّلَا
11 - وَخَيْرُ جَلِيسٍ لاَ يُمَلُّ حَدِيثُهُ ... وَتَرْدَادُهُ يَزْدَادُ فِيهِ تَجَمُّلاً
12 - وَحَيْثُ الْفَتى يَرْتَاعُ فِي ظُلُمَاتِهِ ... مِنَ اْلقَبرِ يَلْقَاهُ سَناً مُتَهَلِّلاً
13 - هُنَالِكَ يَهْنِيهِ مَقِيلاً وَرَوْضَةً ... وَمِنْ أَجْلِهِ فِي ذِرْوَةِ الْعِزِّ يُجْتُلَى
14 - يُنَاشِدُ في إرْضَائِهِ لحبِيِبِهِ ... وَأَجْدِرْ بِهِ سُؤْلاً إلَيْهِ مُوَصَّلَا
15 - فَيَا أَيُّهَا الْقَارِي بِهِ مُتَمَسِّكاً ... مُجِلاًّ لَهُ فِي كُلِّ حَالٍ مُبَجِّلا
16 - هَنِيئاً مَرِيئاً وَالِدَاكَ عَلَيْهِما ... مَلاَبِسُ أَنْوَارٍ مِنَ التَّاجِ وَالحُلاْ
17 - فَما ظَنُّكُمْ بالنَّجْلِ عِنْدَ جَزَائِهِ ... أُولَئِكَ أَهْلُ اللهِ والصَّفَوَةُ المَلَا
18 - أُولُو الْبِرِّ وَالإِحْسَانِ وَالصَّبْرِ وَالتُّقَى ... حُلاَهُمُ بِهَا جَاءَ الْقُرَانُ مُفَصَّلَا
19 - عَلَيْكَ بِهَا مَا عِشْتَ فِيهَا مُنَافِساً ... وَبِعْ نَفْسَكَ الدُّنْيَا بِأَنْفَاسِهَا الْعُلَا
20 - جَزَى اللهُ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ عَنَّا أَئِمَّةً ... لَنَا نَقَلُوا القُرَآنَ عَذْباً وَسَلْسَلَا
21 - فَمِنْهُمْ بُدُورٌ سَبْعَةٌ قَدْ تَوَسَّطَتْ ... سَمَاءَ الْعُلَى واَلْعَدْلِ زُهْراً وَكُمَّلَا
22 - لَهَا شُهُبٌ عَنْهَا اُسْتَنَارَتْ فَنَوَّرَتْ ... سَوَادَ الدُّجَى حَتَّى تَفَرَّق وَانْجَلَا
23 - وَسَوْفَ تَرَاهُمْ وَاحِداً بَعْدَ وَاحِدٍ ... مَعَ اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ مُتَمَثِّلَا 
24 - تَخَيَّرَهُمْ نُقَّادُهُمْ كُلَّ بَارِعٍ ... وَلَيْسَ عَلَى قُرْآنِهِ مُتَأَكِّلَا

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحلقة الرابعة من خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[24] فَنَافِعٌ بِطَيْبَةٍ قَدْ حَظِيَا * * * فَعَنْهُ قَالُونٌ وَوَرْشٌ رَوَيَا
بدأ الناظم رحمه الله بالإمام الأول من القراء العشرة إمام المدينة ومقرئها : نافع بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي نعيم الليثي ، كنيته : أبو رويم – وقيل أبو الحسن وقيل أبو عبد الرحمن ، ولد في حدود سنة سبعين من الهجرة ، وتوفي : سنة تسع وستين ومائة على الصحيح ، أصله : من أصبهان ، وكان أسود اللون حالكا ، كان إمام الناس في القراءة بالمدينة .
انتهت إليه رياسة الإقراء بها وأجمع الناس عليه بعد التابعين ، أقرأ بها أكثر من سبعين سنة ، قال سعيد بن منصور : سـمعت مالك بن أنس يقول : قراءة أهل المدينة سنة ، قيل له : قراءة نافع ، قال : نعم . وقال عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل : سألت أبي : أيُّ القراءة أحب إليك ؟ قال : قراءة أهل المدينة . قلت : فإن لم تكن . قال : قراءة عاصم ، ويذكر أن نافعا كان إذا تكلم يُشم من فِيه رائحة المسك . قيل له : أتتطيب كلما قعدت تقرئ الناس ؟ فقال : إني لا أقرب الطيب ولا أمسه . ولكن رأيت فيما يرى النائم أن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ فِي فِيَّ فمن ذلك الوقت يُشم من فمي هذه الرائحة . وقيل له : ما أصبح وجهك وأحسن خلقك ، فقال : كيف لا أكون كما ذكرتم وقد صافحني رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم وعليه قرأت القرآن الكريم في النوم ، قال الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله : 
فأما الكريم السر في الطيب نافعٌ ... فذاك الذي اختار المدينة منـزلا 
وقـالون عيسى ثم عثمان ورشهم ... بصحبتـه المجد الرفيـع تأثَّلا 
قرأ نافع على سبعين من التابعين منهم : أبو جعفر يزيد بن القعقاع ، وشيبة بن نصاح ، ومسلم بن جندب ، ويزيد بن رومان ، ومحمد بن مسلم بن شهاب الزهري ، وعبد الرحمن بن هرمز الأعرج ، وقرأ أبو جعفر على عبد الله بن عياش ، وعلى عبد الله بن عباس ، وعلى أبي هريرة ، وقرأ هؤلاء الثلاثة على أُبيّ بن كعب ، وقرأ أبو هريرة وابن عباس على زيد بن ثابت وقرأ زيد وأُبي على رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم . وقرأ شيبة ومسلم وابن رومان على عبد الله بن عياش .
وسمع شيبة القراءة من عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ، وقرأ عمر وزيد وأُبيّ على رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم ، وروى القراءة عنه طوائف لا يحصى عددهم ، وممن تلقوا عنه قالون وورش والإمام مالك بن أنس والليث بن سعد .
الراوي الأول : قالون رحمه الله
هو عيسى بن مينا بن وردان بن عيسى بن عبد الصمد بن عمر بن عبد الله الزرقي ، ويقال المري مولى بني زهرة ، وكنيته أبو موسى ، الملقب بقالون : قارىء المدينة ونحويها ، يقال : إنه ربيب نافع ، وقد اختص به كثيرا ، وهو الذي سماه قالون لجودة قراءته ، فإن قالون بلغة الرومية جيد ، وكان جد جده عبد الله سبي الروم من أيام عمر بن الخطاب ، فقدم به في أسره إلى عمر إلى المدينة وباعه فاشتراه بعض الأنصار فهو مولى محمد بن فيروز . 
قال الأهوازي ولد سنة ( 120 ) عشرين ومائة ، وقرأ على نافع سنة ( 150 ) خمسين ومائة قال قالون : ( قرأت على نافع قراءته غير مرة وكتبتها في كتابي ) وقال النقاش : قيل لقالون : ( كم قرأت على نافع ؟ ) قال : ( ما لا أحصيه كثرة إلا أني جالسته بعد الفراغ عشرين سنة ) وقال عثمان بن خرزاذ حدثنا قالون : قال : قال لي نافع : ( كم تقرأ علي ؟ اجلس إلى اسطوانة حتى أرسل إليك من يقـرأ عليك ) ، أخذ القراءة عرضا عن نافع قراءة نافع ، وقراءة أبي جعفر ، وعرض أيضا على عيسى بن وردان ، قال حدثني أبو محمد البغدادي قال : ( كان قالون أصم لا يسمع البوق وكان إذا قرأ عليه قارىء فإنه يسمعه ) وقال ابن أبي حاتم : ( كان أصم يقرىء القراء ويفهم خطأهم ولحنهم بالشفة ) قال : ( وسمعت علي بن الحسين يقول ( كان عيسى بن مينا قالون أصم شديد الصمم وكان يقرأ عليه القرآن وكان ينظر إلى شفتي القارىء ويرد عليه اللحن والخطأ ) قال الداني : ( توفي قالون سنة ( 220 ) عشرين ومائتين والله أعلم .
..............................  .................... ......
الراوي الثاني : ورش رحمه الله
اسمه : عثمان بن سعيد بن عبد الله بن عمرو بن سليمان بن إبراهيم ، كنيته : أبو سعيد ، عثمان بن سعيد المصري ، لقبه : ورش ، لقبه شيخه نافع بورش لشدة بياضه ، وقيل إن نافعاً لقبه بالورشان « طائر يشبه الحمامة » لخفة حركته ، وكان على قصره يلبس ثياباً قصاراً ، فإذا مشى بدت رجلاه ، وكان نافع يقول : هات يا ورشان ، اقرأ يا ورشان ، أين الورشان ؟ ، ثم خفف فقيل « ورش » ، وقيل إن ورش : شيء يصنع من اللبن ، لقبه به لبياضه ، وهذا اللقب لزمه حتى صار لا يعرف إلا به ، ولم يكن شيء أحب منه فيقول : أستاذي سماني به ، ولد سنة عشر ومائة بقفط بلد من بلاد صعيد مصر ، وأصله من القيروان وصفه ومناقبه : كان أبو سعيد، أشقرا، أزرق العينين، أبيض اللون قصيرا وعلى قصره يلبس قصارا وكان إلى السمن أقرب منه إلى النحافة ، كان ثقة حجة القراءة مع براعته في اللغة العربية وأحكام النحو ، كان حسن الصوت، يهمز ويشدد ويبين الإعراب لا يمله سامعه، كان إذا قرأ على نافع غشي على كثير من الجلساء لتأثرهم به من شدة الإتقان فوصلوا لدرجة التدبر ففهموا المراد من الآيات ، انتهت إليه رئاسة الإقراء بالديار المصرية في زمانه لا ينازعه فيها منازع ، رحل إلى نافع بالمدينة فقرأ عليه عدة ختمات ثم رجع إلى مصر وأقرأ الناس مدة طويلة ، وتوفي ورش بمصر في أيام المأمون سنة سبع وتسعين ومائة عن سبع وثمانين سنة . 
ولورش طريقان شهيران (أبو يعقوب الأزرق ، والأصبهاني) ، و ينقل ابن الجزري عن أبي الفضل الخزاعي أنه أدرك أهل مصر و المغرب على رواية أبي يعقوب عن ورش لا يعرفون غيرها (ابن الجزري، الغاية، ج2 ص 402) ، قال العلامة الشيخ الضباع في الإضاءة ص 57 إنما ابتدأت به - عاصم - لشهرة قراءته بين الناس في جل الأقطار المشرقية ولإجماع العامة عليها في مصر هذا الزمان (وكانت) قراءة عامة المصريين على ما ظهر لي من تتبع سير القراء وتآليفهم منذ الفتح الإسلامي إلى أواخر القرن الخامس الهجري على طريقة أهل المدينة المنورة سيما التي رواها ورش عن نافع القارئ المدني . (ثم) اشتهر بعدها بينهم قراءة أبي عمرو البصري واستمر العمل عليها قراءة وكتابة في مصاحفهم إلى منتصف القرن الثاني عشر الهجري (ثم) حلت محلها قراءة عاصم بن أبي النجود الكوفي . أ . هـ .
قلت : وهي بفضل الله _ رواية ورش _ من أحب الروايات إلى قلبي ، قذف حبها في قلبي ، وكانت سببا لتعلمي القراءات والإجازة بها ، والحمد لله رب العالمين .
..............................  .................... ..............................  .................
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- 
[25] َواْبنُ كَثِيرٍ مَكَّةٌ لَهُ َبلَدْ * * * بَزٍّ وَقُنْبُلٌ لهُ عَلىَ سَنَدْ
الإمام الثاني (ابن كثير المكي)
اسمه : عبد الله بن كثير بن عمرو بن عبد الله بن زادان بن فيروز بن هرمز .
كنيته : أبو معبد ، ويقال الداري نسبة إلى بني عبد الدار ، وقال بعضهم : قيل له الداري لأنه كان عطاراً ، والعرب تسمي العطار دارياً نسبة إلى دارين موضع بالبحرين يجلب منه الطيب ، ولد بمكة سنة خمس وأربعين ، توفي سنة عشرين ومائة ، لقي من الصحابة أبا أيوب الأنصاري ، وأنس بن مالك وعبد الله بن الزبير ، ومجاهد بن جبير ، ودرباس مولى عبد الله بن عباس وروى عنهم ، فهو تابعي جليل ، كان طويلاً جسيماً أسمر اللون ، أشهل العينين « في سوادهما زرق » أبيض الرأس واللحية ، وكان يخضبهما أحياناً بالحناء ، وكان فصيحاً بليغاً مفوها ، عليه السكينة والوقار ، وكان قاضي الجماعة بمكة ، وإمام الناس في القراءة بها ، لم ينازعه فيها منازع ، قال ابن مجاهد : ولم يزل عبد الله بن كثير هو الإمام المجتمع عليه في القراءة بمكة حتى مات سنة عشرين ومائة بمكة رحمه الله تعالى ، قيل إنه أقام مدة في العراق ثم عاد إلى مكة ومات بها ، أخذ القراءة عرضاً عن عبد الله بن السائب ، وعن مجاهد بن جبير المكي ، وعن درباس مولى ابن عباس ، وقرأ ابن السائب على أُبي بن كعب وعمر بن الخطاب ، وقرأ مجاهد على عبد الله بن السائب وعبد الله بن العباس ، وقرأ درباس على عبد الله بن عباس ، وقرأ ابن عباس على أُبي بن كعب وزيد بن ثابت ، وقرأ أُبي وزيد وعمر على رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم ، روى عنه القراءة جمع كثير منهم إسماعيل بن عبد الله القسط ، وإسماعيل بن مسلم ، وحماد بن سلمة ، والخليل بن أحمد ، وشبل بن عياد ، وأبو عمرو بن العلاء ، وسليمان بن المغيرة ، وعبد الملك بن جريج ، وابن أبي مليكة ، ونقل الإمام الشافعي قراءة ابن كثير وأثنى عليها وقال : قراءتنا قراءة عبد الله بن كثير وعليها وجدت أهل مكة ، قال الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله :-
ومكَّةَ عبدُ الله فيها مَقامُهُ ... هو ابن كثيرٍ كاثُر القـوم مُعتلى
روى أحمد البزَّي له ومحمَّدٌ ... على سندٍ وهو الملقـب قُنبلا
الراوي الأول : البزي رحمه الله
اسمه : أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الله بن القاسم بن نافع بن أبي بزة ، واسم أبي بزة بشار ، فارس من أهل همذان ، أسلم على يد السائب بن أبي السائب ، والبزة معناها الشدة ، كنيته : أبو الحسن ، ولقبه : البزي ، ولد سنة سبعين ومائة بمكة ، وهو أكبر من روى قراءة ابن كثير ، توفي سنة خمسين ومائتين ، انتهت إليه مشيخة الإقراء بمكة ، وكان مؤذن المسجد الحرام وإمامه أربعين سنة ، أستاذ ضابط محقق ، روى القراءة عن عكرمة بن سليمان عن إسماعيل بن عبد الله القسط .وعن شبل ابن عباد عن ابن كثير ، ولم ينفرد البزي برواية قراءة ابن كثير بل رواها عنه الكثير لكنه كان أشهرهم وأميزهم وأعدلهم وقرأ عليه كثيرون ، منهم الحسن بن الحباب ، وأبو ربيعة ، وأحمد بن فرح ، وقنبل وهو الراوي الثاني لقراءة ابن كثير .
..............................  .................... ......
الراوي الثاني : قنبل رحمه الله
اسمه : محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن خالد بن محمد بن سعيد المخزومي المكي ، كنيته : أبو عمرو ، لقبه : قنبل ، اختلف في سبب تلقبه هذا اللقب فقيل لأنه من بيت يقال لهم القنابلة ، وقيل لاستعماله دواءً يقال له قنبل معروف عند الصيادلة لداءٍ كان به فلما أكثر منه عرف به ، ولد بمكة سنة خمس وتسعين ومائة ، توفي سنة إحدى وتسعين ومائتين عن ست وتسعين سنة بمكة ، كان قنبل إماماً في القراءة متقناً ضابطاً ، انتهت إليه رئاسة الإقراء بالحجاز ، كان قنبل على الشرطة بمكة لأنه كان لا يليها إلا رجل من أهل الفضل والخير والصلاح ليكون على حق وصواب فيما يباشره من الحدود والأحكام ، فولوها قنبلاً لعلمه وفضله عندهم وكان ذلك في وسط عمره فحمدت سيرته ، وهو من أجلِّ من روى قراءة ابن كثير وأوثقهم ، وقدم البزي عليه لأنه أعلى سنداً منه إذ هو مذكور فيمن تلقى عنهم قنبل ، أخذ القراءة عرضاً عن أحمد البزي وعن أحمد بن محمد بن عون النبال ، وعلى أبي الحسن أحمد القواس وعلى إسماعيل بن شبل وعلى أبي الإخريط وهب بن وضاح ، وعلى معروف بن مشكان عن ابن كثير ، وروى القراءة عنه عرضاً أُناس كثيرون ، منهم أبو ربيعة محمد بن إسحاق ، ومن أجلِّ أصحابه محمد بن عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن الصباح ، وأحمد بن موسى بن مجاهد مؤلف كتاب « السبعة » وابن شنبوذ وقيل إنه لما طعن في السن قطع الإقراء قبل موته بسبع سنين ، وقيل بعشر سنين ، والبزي وقنبل من القسم الثالث فإن بين البزي وقنبل وبين ابن كثير أكثر من واحد .
..............................  .................... ..............................  .................
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- 
[26] ثُمَّ أبُوعَمْرٍو فَيَحْيىَ عَنْهُ * * * َوَنقَلَ الدُّورِي وَسُوسٍ مِنْهُ
الإمام الثالث : أبو عمرو البصري رحمه الله
اسمه : زبان بن العلاء بن عمار بن العريان بن عبد الله بن الحسين بن الحارث ، ينتهي نسبه إلى عدنان ، كنيته : وهو أبو عمرو ، هو الإمام السيد أو عمرو التميمي المازني البصري ، ولد بمكة سنة سبعين ، وقيل سنة ثمان وستين ، توفي في قول الأكثرين سنة أربع وخمسين ومائة ، نشأ بالبصرة ، وتوجه مع أبيه لما هرب من الحجاج ، فقرأ بمكة والمدينة ، وقرأ بالكوفة والبصرة ، على جماعات كثيرة فليس من القراء السبعة أكثر شيوخاً منه ، سمع أنس بن مالك وغيره من الصحابة ، فلذلك عُد من التابعين ، ويوثقه أهل الحديث ويصفونه بأنه صدوق ، وكان أبو عمرو لجلالته لا يسأل عن اسمه ، وكان من أشراف العرب ووجوهها ، مدحه الفرزدق وغيره من الشعراء ، وكان أعلم الناس بالعربية والقرآن ، وأيام العرب والشعر مع الصدق والأمانة والثقة ، روى عنه الأصمعي : أنه قال ما رأيت أحداً قبلي أعلم مني ، قال الأصمعي : وأنا لم أر بعده أعلم منه ، وكان يونس بن حبيب النحوي يقول : لو كان هناك أحد ينبغي أن يؤخذ بقوله في كل شيء لكان ينبغي أن يؤخذ بقول أبي عمرو بن العلاء ، وقال ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية : كان أبو عمرو علاّمة زمانه في القراءات والنحو والفقه ومن كبار العلماء العاملين ، وقال أبو عبيدة : كانت دفاتر أبي عمرو ملء بيت إلى السقف ثم تنسك فأحرقها وتفرغ للعبادة وجعل على نفسه أن يختم في كل ثلاث ليال ، ويروي بعض المؤرخين عن أبي عمرو إنه قيل له : متى يحسن بالمرء أن يتعلم ؟ فقال : ما دامت الحياة تحسن به ، وعن الأخفش قال : مر الحسن البصري بأبي عمرو وحلقته متوافرة ، والناس عكوف على درسه ، فقال الحسن : من هذا ؟ فقالوا : أبو عمرو ، فقال : لا إله إلا الله ، كاد العلماء أن يكونوا أرباباً ، ثم قال الحسن : كل عزٍّ لم يوطد بعلم فإلى ذلٍّ يؤول ، وعن سفيان بن عيينة قال : رأيت رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم في المنام ، فقلت له : يا رسول الله قد اختلفت عليَّ القراءات ، فبقراءة من تأمرني ، فقال : « اقرأ بقراءة أبي عمرو بن العلاء » ، وكان نقش خاتمه : « وإن امرأ دنياه أكبر همه ، لمستمسك منها بحبل غرور » ، قال : أبو عمرو الأسدي لما أتى نعي أبي عمرو أتيت أولاده لأعزيهم ، فبينما أنا عندهم إذ أقبل يونس بن حبيب ، فقال : نعزيكم ونعزي أنفسنا في من لا نرى له شبهاً آخر الزمان ، والله لو قسِّم علم أبي عمرو وزهده على مائة إنسان لكانوا كلهم علماء زهاداً ، والله لو رآه رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم لسره ما هو عليه ، قرأ على الحسن بن أبي الحسن البصري ، وعلى أبي جعفر ، وحميد بن قيس الأعرج ، وأبي العالية ويزيد بن رومان ، وشيبة بن نصاح ، وعاصم بن أبي النجود ، وعبد الله بن كثير ، وعكرمة بن خالد ، وعكرمة مولى ابن عباس ، ومجاهد بن جبير ، وسعيد بن جبير ، ونصر بن عاصم ، ويحيى بن يعمر ، وقرأ الحسن على حطان بن عبد الله الرقاش ، وقرأ حطان على أبي موسى الأشعري ، كما قرأ حطان على أبي العالية ، وقرأ أبو العالية على عمر بن الخطاب وأُبي بن كعب وزيد ، وابن عباس .
وتقدم سند يزيد ، وشيبة في قراءة نافع ، وسند عبد الله بن كثير ، وسيأتي سند عاصم ، وقرأ نصر بن يحيى بن يعمر على أبي الأسود ، وقرأ أبو الأسود على عثمان وعلي رضي الله عنهما ، وليس في القراء أكثر شيوخاً منه ، ولو ذهبنا نعدد لاحتجنا إلى الكثير ، وروى عنه القراءة عرضاً وسماعاً لا يحصون كثرة ، منهم : شجاع بن أبي نصر البلخي ، والعباس بن الفضل ، وعبد الله بن المبارك ، ويحيى بن المبارك ، وسيبويه ويونس ، بن حبيب شيخا النحاة ، وأبو زيد سعيد بن أوس ، وسلام بن سليمان الطويل ، وسهل بن يوسف ، وأخذ عنه النحو : يونس بن حبيب ، وسيبويه ، والخليل بن أحمد ، ويحيى اليزيدي ، وأخذ عنه الأدب وغيره طائفة ، منهم : أبو عبيدة معمر بن المثنى والأصمعي ، ومعاذ بن مسلم النحوي .
الراوي الأول : حفص الدوري رحمه الله (أول من جمع القراءات ،
وراوي الإمامين أبي عمرو والكسائي )
اسمه : حفص بن عمر بن عبد العزيز بن صُهبان بن عدي بن صهبان الدوري الأزدي البغدادي النحوي المقرئ الضرير راوي الإمامين أبي عمرو والكسائي ، كنيته : أبو عمر ، لقبه : الدوري ، نسبة إلى الدور ، موضع ببغداد ، ومحله بالجانب الشرقي منها ، مولده : سنة خمسين ومائة في الدور أيام المنصور ، توفي سنة ست وأربعين ومائتين ، إمام القراء في عصره ، وهو ثقة مثبت كبير ضابط ، أول من جمع القراءات وصنف فيها ، قال الأهوازي : إنه رحل في طلب القراءات ، وقرأ بسائر الحروف متواترها وصحيحها وشاذها وسمع من ذلك شيئاً كثيراً ، وقصده الناس من الآفاق لعلو سنده وسعة علمه . من مصنفاته : « أحكام القرآن والسنن » ، « ما اتفقت ألفاظه ومعانيه من القرآن » ، « فضائل القرآن » ، « أجزاء القرآن » ، روى عنه بعض الأحاديث ابن ماجة في سننه وأبو حاتم ، وقال : صدوق ، قال أبو داود : رأيت أحمد بن حنبل يكتب عن أبي عمر الدوري ، قرأ على إسماعيل بن جعفر عن نافع ، وقرأ على نافع أيضاً ، وقرأ على يعقوب بن جعفر عن ابن جماز عن أبي جعفر ، وقرأ على سليم عن حمزة ، وقرأ على الكسائي ، وعلى يحيى بن المبارك اليزيدي ، وروى القراءة عنه أُناس كثيرون ، منهم أبو عبد الله الحداد ، وأحمد بن حرب شيخ المطوعي ، وأحمد بن يزيد الحلواني ، والحسن بن علي بن بشار بن العلاف ، وأبو عثمان الضرير ، والأصبهاني وأُناس كثيرون .
..............................  .................... ......
الراوي الثاني : السوسي رحمه الله 
اسمه : صالح بن زياد بن عبد الله بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن الجارود السوسي الرقي ، كنيته : أبو شعيب ، توفي بالرقة أول سنة إحدى وستين ومائتين وقد قارب التسعين ، مقرئ ، ضابط ، محرر ، ثقة ، أخذ القراءة عرضاً وسماعاً على أبي محمد يحيى بن المبارك اليزيدي وهو من أجلِّ أصحابه وأكبرهم ، روى عنه القراءة ابن محمد وموسى بن جرير النحوي ، ومحمد بن سعيد الحراني ، وأحمد بن شعيب النسائي الحافظ ، وموسى بن جمهور ، ومحمد بن إسماعيل القرشي ، وأبو الحارث الطرسوسي وآخرون ، حفص الدوري والسوسي من القسم الثاني من بينه وبين الإمام واحد « الدوري والسوسي » عن يحيى بن المبارك اليزيدي عن أبي عمرو .
قال الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله :- 
وأما الإمام المازنيُّ صريحَهُم .... أبو عَمرو والبصري فوالدُهُ العلا
أفاض على يحيى اليزيدي سيبه .... فأصبح بالعذبِ الفُرات معللا
أبو عُمَرَ الدوري وصالحهم أبو .... شُعيبٍ هو السوسيُّ عنه تقبَّلا
..............................  .................... ..............................  .................
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- 
[27] ثُمَّ ابْنُ عَامِرِ الدِّمشْقِيْ بِسَندْ * * * عَنْهُ هِشَامٌ وابْنُ ذكْوَانَ وَرَدْ
الإمام الرابع : ابن عامر الشامي رحمه الله
هو عبد الله بن عامر بن يزيد بن تميم بن ربيعة اليحصبي المكنى بأبي عمرو من التابعين ولد سنة إحدى وعشرين (21) هـ وقيل سنة ثمان من الهجرة على اختلاف في ذلك وكان إماما ًكبيراً وتابعياً جليلاً وعالما ًشهيراً ، أمّ المسلمين بالجامع الأمويّ سنين كثيرة في أيام عمر بن عبد العزيز وقبله وبعده فكان يأتم به وهو أمير المؤمنين و ناهيك بذلك منقبة . وجمع له بين الإمامة و القضاء و مشيخة الإقراء بدمشق ودمشق إذ ذاك دار الخلافة و محط رحال العلماء والتابعين فأجمع الناس على قراءته وعلى تلقيها بالقبول وهم الصدر الأول الذين هم أفضل المسلمين ، تلقى القراءة عن المغيرة بن أبي شهاب وعبد الله بن عمر بن المغيرة المخزومي وأبي الدرداء عن عثمان بن عفان عن سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، توفي بدمشق يوم عاشوراء سنة ثمانية عشر ومائة (118) هـ .
وللإمام ابن عامر الشامي راويان هما 1- هشام 2- ابن ذكوان
قال الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله :- 
وَأَمَّا دِمَشْقُ الشَّامِ دَارُ ابْنِ عَامِرٍ ... فَتْلِكَ بِعَبْدِ اللهِ طَابَتْ مُحَلَّلاَ
هِشَامٌ وَعَبْدُ اللهِ وَهْوَ انْتِسَابُهُ ... لِذَكْوَانَ بِالإِسْنَادِ عَنْهُ تَنَقَّلاَ
الراوي الأول : هشام رحمه الله
هو هشام بن عمار بن نصير بن ميسرة السلمي الدمشقي و كنيته أبو الوليد، ولد سنة ثلاث وخمسين و مائة (153) هـ ، وكان أعلم أهل دمشق و خطيبهم ومقرئهم ومحدثهم ومفتيهم مع الثقة و الضبط والعدالة قال الدارقطني : صدوق كبير المحل وكان فصيحاً علاّمة واسع الرواية توفي سنة خمس و أربعين و مائتين (245)هـ .
..............................  .................... ......
الراوي الثاني: ابن ذكوان رحمه الله
ابن ذكوان : هو عبد الله بن أحمد بن بشر ، ويقال بشير بن ذكوان بن عمر القرشي الدمشقي يكنى أبا عمرو ولد يوم عاشوراء سنة ثلاث وسبعين ومائة (173)هـ ، وكان شيخ الإقراء بالشام و إمام الجامع الأموي انتهت إليه مشيخة الإقراء بعد أيوب بن تميم ، قال أبو زرعة الحافظ الدمشقي: لم يكن بالعراق ولا بالحجاز ولا بالشام ولا بمصر ولا بخراسان في زمان ابن ذكوان أقرأ عندي منه . توفي في شوال سنة اثنتين و أربعين و مائتـين (242)هـ .
..............................  .................... ..............................  .................
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- 
[28] َثلاَثَةٌ مِنْ كُوفَةٍ فَعَاِصِمُ * * * فَعَنْهُ شُعْبَةٌ وَحَفْصٌ قَائِمُ
الإمام الخامس : عاصم الكوفي رحمه الله 
هو عاصم بن أبي الّنجود وهو من التابعين وهو الإمام الذي انتهت إليه رياسة الإقراء بالكوفة بعد أبي عبد الرحمن السلمي جلس موضعه ورحل الناس إليه للقراءة وكان قد جمع بين الفصاحة و الإتقان و التحرير و التجويد و كان أحسن الناس صوتاً بالقرآن و قال عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل: سألت أبي عن عاصم فقال: رجل صالح ثقة خيّر. تلقى القراءة على أبي عبد الرحمن السلمي وزر بن حبيش وأبي عمرو سعد بن إلياس الشيباني وقرأ هؤلاء الثلاثة على عبد الله بن مسعود و قرأ كل من أبي عبد الرحمن السلمي وزر بن حبيش على عثمان بن عفان وعلي بن أبي طالب كما قرأ أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي على أبيّ بن كعب وزيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنهم جميعاً و جميعهم تلقوا القراءة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال ابن عيّاش: دخلت على عاصم وقداُحتِضر فجعل يردد هذه الآية يحققها حتى كأنه في الصلاة : ثُمَّ رُدُّواْ إِلَى اللّهِ مَوْلاَهُمُ الْحَقِّ (الأنعام : 62) توفي عاصم بالكوفة سنة سبع وعشرين ومائة (127)هـ .
وللإمام عاصم راويان هما 1- شعبة 2- حفص. 
الراوي الأول : شعبة رحمه الله
شعبة: هو شعبة بن عياش بن سالم الخياط الأسدي النهشلي الكوفي وكنيته أبو بكر ولد سنة خمس و تسعين للهجرة (95)هـ وكان إماماً علما ًكبيراً عالماً عاملاً حجّة من كبار أئمة السنة ولما حضرته الوفاة بكت أخته فقال لها : ما يبكيك ؟ انظري إلى تلك الزاوية فقد ختمت فيها ثماني عشرة ألف ختمة توفي سنة ثلاث وتسعين ومائة في جمادى الأولى(193)هـ .
..............................  .................... ......
الراوي الثاني : حفص رحمه الله
هُوَ الإِمَامُ أَبُو عُمَرَ حَفْصُ ابْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ الْبَزَّازَ الأَسَدِيُّ الْكُوفِيُّ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ حَفْصُ ابْنُ أَبِي دَوُادَ ، وُلِدَ فِي السَّنَةِ التَّسْعِينَ مِنْ الْهِجْرَةِ ، وَالإِمَامُ حَفْصٌ غَنِيُّ عَنِ التَّعْرِيفِ فَهُوَ شَمْسٌ مِنْ شُمُوسِ الْقِرَاءَةِ وَالإِقْرَاءِ ، وَيَكْفِيهِ شَرَفًا وَفَضْلاً أَنَّ رِوَايَتَهُ لِلْقُرْآنِ الْكَرِيمِ هِيَ السَّائِدَةُ فِي بِلْدَانِ الْمَشْرِقِ الإِسْلامِيِّ طِبَاعَةً وَقِرَاءَةً وَقَدْ اقْتَرَنَ اسْمُهُ بِأَعْظَمِ كِتَابٍ عَرَفَهُ التَّارِيخُ أَلا وَهُوَ الْقُرْآنُ الْكَرِيمُ كَلامُ اللهِ تعالى ، إِنَّهُ الإِمَامُ الَّذِي لَوْ رَأَيْتَهُ لَقَرَّتْ عَيْنَاكَ فَهْمًا وَعِلْمًا ، عَاشَ بِالْكُوفَةِ وَرَوَى عَنْهُ عَمْرُو ابْنُ الصَّبَاحِ وَعُبَيْدُ ابْنُ الصَّبَاحِ وَآدَمُ ابْنُ أَبِي إِيَاسٍ وَمُحَمَّدُ ابْنُ بَكَّارٍ وَغَيْرُهُمْ ، مَاتَ الإِمَامُ حَفْصٌ رحمه الله بِالْكُوفَةِ سَنَةَ ثَمَانِينَ وَمِائَةٍ عَنْ تِسْعِينَ عَامًا أَجْزَلَ اللهُ لَهُ الثَّّوَابَ وَوَقََانَا وَإِيَّاهُ سُوءَ الْحِسَابِ .
قال الإِمَامُ الشَّاطِبِيُّ رحمه الله : 
وَبِالْكُوفَـةِ الْغَـرَّاءِ مِنْهُمْ ثَـلاَثَةٌ ... أَذَاعُوا فَقَدْ ضَاعَتْ شَذًا وَقَرَنْفُلاَ
فَأَمَّا أَبُو بَكْـرٍ وَعَـاصِمٌ اسْـمُهُ ... فَشُـعْبَةُ رَاوِيـهِ المُـبَرِّزُ أَفْضَلاَ
وَذَاكَ ابْنُ عَيَّاشٍ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الرِّضَا ... وَحَفْصٌ وَبِاْلإتْـقَان  ِ كانَ مُفضَّلاَ
..............................  .................... ..............................  .................
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- 
[29] وَحَمْزَةٌ عَنْهُ سُليْمٌ فَخَلَفْ * * * مِنْهُ وَخَلاَّدٌ كِلاهُمِاَ اغْتَرَفْ
الإمام السادس : حمزة الكوفي رحمه الله تعالى
هو حمزة بن حبيب بن عمارة بن إسماعيل الكوفي ولد سنة ثمانين(80)هـ ، وكان إمام الناس في القراءة بالكوفة بعد عاصم والأعمش و كان ثقة كبيراً حجة رضيّاً قيّماً بكتاب الله تعالى مجوداً عارفاً بالفرائض و العربية حافظاً للحديث ورعاً عابداً ناسكاً خاشعاً زاهداً قانتاً لله لم يكن له نظير ، لقّب بالزيات لأنه كان يجلب الزيت من العراق إلى حلوان ويجلب الجبن و الجوز منها إلى الكوفة قال له الإمام أبو حنيفة رحمه الله تعالى: شيئان غلبتنا عليهما لسنا ننازعك عليهما القرآن والفرائض ، وكان شيخه الأعمش إذا رآه يقول: هذا حبر القرآن وقال حمزة: ما قرأت حرفاً من كتاب الله إلاّ بأثر . وكان شيخه الأعمش إذا رآه مقبلاً يقول : هذا حبر القرآن ، ورآه يوماً مقبلاً فقال : وبشر المحسنين . وقال سفيان الثوري : ما قرأ حمزة حرفاً من كتاب الله إلا بأثر . وكان خاشعاً متضرعاً ، مثلاً يحتذي في الصدق والورع ، والعبادة والتنسك والزهد في الدنيا ، لا يأخذ على تعليم القرآن أجراً . جاءه رجل قرأ عليه من مشاهير الكوفة فأعطاه جملة دراهم ، فردها إليه وقال له : أنا لا آخذ أجراً على القرآن أرجو بذلك الفردوس الأعلى ، قال يحيى بن معين : سمعت محمد بن فضيل يقول : ما أحسب أن الله تعالى يدفع البلاء عن أهل الكوفة إلا بحمزة .
وقال جرير بن عبد الحميد : مرَّ بي حمزة الزيات في يوم شديد الحر ، فعرضت عليه الماء ليشرب فأبى لأني كنت أقرأ عليه القرآن أدرك بعض الصحابة فهو من التابعين تلقى القراءة على أبي إسحاق عمرو بن عبد الله السبيعي و محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى وأبي محمد طلحة بن مصرف اليامي وأبي عبد الله جعفر الصادق بن محمد الباقر بن زين العابدين بن الحسين بن عليّ بن أبي طالب فقراءة حمزة ينتهي سندها إلى عليّ بن أبي طالب و ابن مسعود عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم توفي سنة ست وخمسين و مائة(156)هـ ، و للإمام حمزة راويان هما 1- خلف 2- خلاد .
الراوي الأول : خلف رحمه الله
هو خلف بن هشام بن ثعلب الأسدي البغدادي وكنيته أبو محمد ولد سنة خمسين ومائة (150)هـ وحفظ القرآن وهو ابن عشر سنين وابتدأ في طلب العلم وهو ابن ثلاث عشرة سنة وكان إماماً كبيراً عالماً ثقة زاهداً عابداً روينا عنه أنه قال: أشكل عليّ باب من النحو فأنفقت ثمانين ألفاً حتى عرفته توفي سنة تسع وعشرين ومائتين (229)هـ .
، اختار لنفسه قراءة فكان أحد القراء العشرة ، حفظ القرآن وهو ابن عشر سنين ، وابتدأ في طلب العلم وهو ابن ثلاث عشرة سنة ، كان ثقة كبيراً عالماً زاهداً عابداً ، روي عنه أنه قال : أُشكل عليَّ باب في النحو فأنفقت ثمانين ألف درهم حتى حفظته ووعيته ، قال ابن أشته : كان خلف يأخذ بمذهب حمزة إلا أنه خالفه في مائة وعشرين حرفاً في اختياره ، وقد تتبع ابن الجزري اختياره فلم يره يخرج عن قراءة الكوفيين ، بل ولا عن قراءة حمزة والكسائي وشعبة إلا في قوله تعالى : ( وَحَرَامٌ عَلَى قَرْيَةٍ ) بالأنبياء فقرأ كحفص ، روى الحروف عن إسحاق بن المسيبي وإسماعيل بن جعفر ويحيى بن آدم ، وسمع من الكسائي الحروف ولم يقرأ عليه القرآن بل سمعه يقرأ القرآن إلى خاتمته فضبط ذلك عنه ، أخذ القراءة عرضاً عن سليم بن عيسى وعبد الرحمن بن حماد عن حمزة ، وعن أبي زيد سعيد بن أوس الأنصاري عن المفضل الضبي وروى القراءة عنه عرضاً وسماعاً أحمد بن إبراهيم وراقد وأخوه إسحاق بن إبراهيم ، وإبراهيم بن علي القصار ، وأحمد بن زيد الحلواني ، وإدريس بن عبد الكريم الحداد ، ومحمد بن إسحاق شيخ ابن شنبوذ وغيرهم .
..............................  .................... ......
الراوي الثاني : خلاّد رحمه الله
هو خلاّد بن خالد الشيباني الصيرفي الكوفي وكنيته أبو عيسى ولد سنة تسع عشرة ومائة (119)هـ وقيل سنة ثلاثين ومائة(130)هـ وكان إماماً في القراءة ثقة عارفاً محققاً مجوداً أستاذاً ضابطاً متقناً ، وخلاد إمام القراءة ، ثقة عارف محقق ، أستاذ مجوّد ، ضابط متقن ، روى القراءة عن حسين بن علي الجعفي عن أبي بكر ، وعن أبي بكر نفسه عن عاصم ، وعن أبي جعفر بن الحسن الرواسي وأخذ القراءة عرضاً عن سليم بن عيسى ، روى عنه القراءة عرضاً ، أحمد بن يزيد الحلواني ، وإبراهيم بن علي القصار ، وعلي بن حسين الطبري ، وإبراهيم بن نصر الرازي ، والقاسم بن يزيد الوزان وهو أنبل أصحابه ، ومحمد بن فضل ، ومحمد بن سعيد البزاز ، ومحمد بن شاذان الجوهري وهو من أضبط أصحابه ، ومحمد بن عيسى الأصبهاني ، ومحمد بن الهيثم قاضي مكة وهو من أجلِّ أصحابه ، قال الداني: هو أضبط أصحاب سليم وأجلّهم . وسليم هو أخص أصحاب حمزة وأضبطهم وأقومهم لحروف حمزة توفي سليم سنة ثمان وقيل سبع وثمانين ومائة(188)هـ . وتوفي خلاّد سنة عشرين ومائتين (220)هـ .
قال الإمام الشاطبي :- 
وحمزةُ ما أزكاهُ من تُورِّعٍ ... إماماً صبوراً للقُرآنِ مرتِّلا
روى خَلَفٌ عنه وخلادٌ... الذي رواه سُليمٌ متقناً ومُحصَّلا
..............................  .................... ..............................  .................
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- 
[30] ثمَّ الكِسَائِيُّ الفَتَى عَلِيُّ * * * عَنْهُ أبُو الْحَارِثِ والدُّورِيُّ
الإمـام السابع : الكسائي رحمه الله تعالى ( الإمام الثالث من أئمة الكوفة ) .
اسـمه : علي بن حمزة بن عبد الله بن عثمان من ولد بهمن بن فيروز مولى بني أسد وهو من أهل الكوفة ثم استوطن بغداد ، كنيته : أبو الحسن ، لقبه : الكسائي لقب به لأنه أحرم في كساءٍ ، ولذلك أشار الناظم بقوله لما كان في الإحرام فيه تسربلا ، وفاته : توفي الكسائي سنة تسع وثمانين ومائة على أشهر الأقوال عن سبعين سنة ، وهو أحد القراء السبعة ، وكان إمام الناس في القراءة في زمانه ، وأعلمهم بالقراءة ، وأضبطهم لها ، وانتهت إليه رياسة الإقراء بالكوفة بعد الإمام حمزة ، قال أبو بكر بن الأنباري : اجتمعت في الكسائي أمور : كان أعلم الناس بالنحو ، وأوحدهم في الغريب ، وأوحد الناس في القرآن ، فكانوا يكثرون عنده فيجمعهم ويجلس على كرسي ويتلو القرآن من أوله إلى آخره وهم يسمعون ويضبطون عنه حتى المقاطع والمبادئ ، وكان الناس يأخذون عنه ألفاظه بقراءته عليهم وينقطون مصاحفهم من قراءته ، وقال إسـماعيل بن جعفر المدني وهو من كبار أصحاب نافع : ما رأيت أقرأ لكتاب الله تعالى من الكسائي ، وقال بعض العلماء : كان الكسائي إذا قرأ القرآن أو تكلم كأن ملكاً ينطق على فيه ، وقال يحيى بن معين : ما رأيت بعينيّ هاتين أصدق لهجة من الكسائي ، وكما كان الكسائي إماماً في القراءات كان إماماً في النحو واللغة ، قال الفضيل بن شاذان : لما عرض الكسائي القراءة على حمزة خرج إلى البدو فشاهد العرب ، وأقام عندهم حتى صار كواحد منهم ، ثم دنا إلى الحضر وقد علم اللغة ، وقال الشافعي : من أراد أن يتبحر في النحو فهو عيال إلى الكسائي ، وقال غيره : انتهت إلى الكسائي طبقة القراءة واللغة والنحو والرياسة ، وكان يؤدب ولدي الرشيد الأمين والمأمون . وفي تاريخ ابن كثير : أخذ الكسائي عن الخليل صناعة النحو فسأله يوماً عمن أخذت هذا العلم ، فقال له الخليل من بوادي الحجاز ، فرحل الكسائي إلى هناك فكتب عن العرب شيئاً كثيراً ثم عاد إلى الخليل فوجده قد مات ، وتصدر مكانه يونس ، فجرت بينهم مناظرات أقر يونس للكسائي فيها بالفضل وأجلسه في موضعه .
وللكسائي مؤلفات في القراءات والنحو ذكر العلماء أسماءها ولكن لم نرها ، ولم نعرف شيئاً عنها ، منها كتاب « معاني القرآن » وكتاب « القراءات » وكتاب « النوادر » وكتاب « النحو » وكتاب « الهجاء » وكتاب « مقطوع القرآن وموصوله » وكتاب « المصادر » وكتاب « الحروف » وكتاب « الهاءات » وكتاب « أشعار » .
قال أبو عبيد في كتاب القراءات : كان الكسائي يتخير القراءات فأخذ من قراءة حمزة ببعض وترك بعضاً ، وليس هناك أضبط للقراءة ولا أقوم بها من الكسائي ، وقال ابن مجاهد : اختار الكسائي من قراءة حمزة ومن قراءة غيره قراءة متوسطة غير خارجة عن آثار من تقدم من الأئمة ، وكان إمام الناس في القراءة في عصره ، وتوفي الكسائي عن سبعين سنة وهو بصحبة هارون الرشيد بقرية « رنْبَوَيْهْ » من أعمال الري متوجهين إلى خراسان ، ومات معه في المكان المذكور محمد بن الحسن صاحب الإمام أبي حنيفة ، فقال الرشيد : دفنا الفقه والنحو في الري في يوم واحد ، وفي رواية أنه قال : اليوم دفنا الفقه والعربية ، ورأى بعض العلماء الكسائي في المنام فقال له : ما فعل الله بك ؟ قال : غفر لي بالقرآن ، فقال له : ماذا فعل حمزة ؟ قال له : ذاك في عليين ، ما نراه إلا كما نرى الكواكب ، أخذ القراءة عرضاً عن حمزة أربع مرات وعليه اعتماده ، وعن محمد بن أبي ليلى ، وعيسى بن عمر الهمذاني ، وروى الحروف عن أبي بكر بن عياش « شعبة » وعن إسماعيل بن جعفر ، وعن زائد بن قدامه ، وقرأ إسماعيل بن جعفر على شيبة بن نصاح ونافع وتقدم سندهما ، وروى عنه القراءة عـرضـاً وسـماعاً أُناس لا يحصى عددهم منهم أحمد بن جبير ، وأحمد بن منصور البغدادي ، وحفص بن عمرو الدوري ، وأبو الحارث الليث بن خالد ، وعبد الله بن ذكوان ، والقاسم بن سلام ، وقتيبة بن مهران ، والمغيرة بن شعيب ، ويحيى بن آدم ، وخلف بن هشام ، وأبو حيوه : شريح بن يزيد ، ويحيى بن يزيد الفراء ، وروى عنه الحروف يعقوب بن إسحاق الحضرمي .
الراوي الأول : الليث رحمه الله
اسمه : الليث بن خالد المروزي البغدادي ، كنيته : أبو الحارث ، توفي سنة أربعين ومائتين ، وهو ثقة حاذق ضابط للقراءة ، ومحقق لها ، قال : أبو عمرو الداني كان الليث من جُلّة أصحاب الكسائي روى الحروف عن حمزة بن القاسم الأحول وعن اليزيدي ، وروى عنه القراءة عرضاً وسماعاً سلمة بن عاصم صاحب الفراء ، ومحمد بن يحيى الكسائي الصغير ، والفضل بن شاذان وغيرهم .
..............................  .................... ......
الراوي الثاني : حفص الدوري رحمه الله 
أول من جمع القراءات ، وراوي الإمامين أبي عمرو والكسائي ، قال الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله : وَحَفْصٌ هُوَ الدُّورِيُّ وَفيِ الذِّكْرِ قَدْ خَلاَ ، اسمه : حفص بن عمر بن عبد العزيز بن صُهبان بن عدي بن صهبان الدوري الأزدي البغدادي النحوي المقرئ الضرير راوي الإمامين أبي عمرو والكسائي ، كنيته : أبو عمر ، لقبه : الدوري ، نسب إلى الدور ، موضع ببغداد ، ومحله بالجانب الشرقي منها ، مولده : سنة خمسين ومائة في الدور أيام المنصور ، وفاته : توفي سنة ست وأربعين ومائتين ، إمام القراء في عصره ، وهو ثقة مثبت كبير ضابط ، أول من جمع القراءات وصنف فيها . قال الأهوازي : إنه رحل في طلب القراءات ، وقرأ بسائر الحروف متواترها وصحيحها وشاذها وسمع من ذلك شيئاً كثيراً ، وقصده الناس من الآفاق لعلو سنده وسعة علمه ، من مصنفاته : « أحكام القرآن والسنن » ، « ما اتفقت ألفاظه ومعانيه من القرآن » ، « فضائل القرآن » ، « أجزاء القرآن » ، روى عنه بعض الأحاديث ابن ماجة في سننه وأبو حاتم ، وقال : صدوق . قال أبو داود : رأيت أحمد بن حنبل يكتب عن أبي عمر الدوري . قرأ على إسماعيل بن جعفر عن نافع ، وقرأ على نافع أيضاً . وقرأ على يعقوب بن جعفر عن ابن جماز عن أبي جعفر . وقرأ على سليم عن حمزة . وقرأ على الكسائي ، وعلى يحيى بن المبارك اليزيدي ، وروى القراءة عنه أُناس كثيرون ، منهم أبو عبد الله الحداد ، وأحمد بن حرب شيخ المطوعي ، وأحمد بن يزيد الحلواني ، والحسن بن علي بن بشار بن العلاف ، وأبو عثمان الضرير ، والأصبهاني وأُناس كثيرون ، قال الإمام الشـاطـبـي : 
وأما عليٌ فالكسائيُّ نعتُهُ ........... لما كانَ في الإحرامِ فيه تسربلا
روى لَيثُهُم عنه أبو الحارث الرضا.......... وحفصُ هو الدُّروي وفي الذكر قد خلا
..............................  .................... ..............................  .................
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- 
[31] ثمَّ أبُو جَعْفَرٍ الحَبْرُ الرِّضَى * * * فَعَنْهُ عِيسَى وابْنُ جَمَّازٍ مَضَى
الإمام الثامن : أبو جعفر المدني رحمه الله 
من التابعين. قال يحيى بن معين: كان إمام أهل المدينة في القراءة و كان ثقة وقال الإمام مالك: كان أبو جعفر رجلاً صالحاً وروينا عن نافع أنه قال: لمّا غسّل أبو جعفر بعد وفاته نظروا ما بين نحره إلى فؤاده مثل ورقة المصحف قال فما شكّ أحد من حضره أنه نور القرآن. ورؤي في المنام بعد وفاته على صورة حسنة فقال: بشّر أصحابي وكل من قرأ بقراءتي أنّ الله قد غفر لهم وأجاب دعوتهم، وأمرهم أن يصلوا هذه الركعات في جوف الليل كيف استطاعوا ، عرض القرآن على مولاه عبد الله بن عيّاش بن أبي ربيعة وعبد الله بن عباس وأبي هريرة وقرأ هؤلاء الثلاثة على أبيّ بن كعب وقرأ أبو هريرة وابن عباس على زيد بن ثابت وكلهم قرؤوا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كان كبير القدر انتهت إليه رياسة القراءة بالمدينة المنورة على ساكنها أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام توفي سنة عام ثلاثين ومائة على الأصح 
(130)هـ ، وللإمام أبي جعفر المدني راويان هما1- ابن وردان 2- ابن جمّاز 
الراوي الأول : ابن وردان رحمه الله
هو عيسى بن وردان المدني وكنيته أبو الحارث من قدماء أصحاب نافع ومن أصحابه في القراءة على أبي جعفر. عرض القرآن على أبي جعفر وشيبة ثم عرض على نافع وكان مقرئاً رأساً في القرآن ضابطاً لها محققاً توفي في حدود سنة ستين ومائة(160)هـ .
..............................  .................... ......
الراوي الثاني : ابن جمّاز رحمه الله
هو سليمان بن محمد بن مسلم بن جمّاز الزهري المدني وكنيته أبو الربيع وكان مقرئاً جليلاً ضابطاً نبيلاً مقصوداً في قراءة أبي جعفر ونافع ، روى القراءة عرضاً عنهما توفي بُعيد سنة سبعين ومائة(170)هـ .
..............................  .................... ..............................  .................
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- 
[32] تَاسِعُهُمْ يَعْقوُبُ وَهْوَ الحَضْرمِي * * * لَهُ رُوَيْسٌ ثُمَّ رَوْحٌ يَنْتَمِى
الإمام التاسع : يعقوب الحضرمي البصري رحمه الله
هو يعقوب بن إسحاق بن زيد بن عبد الله بن أبي إسحاق الحضرمي البصري وكنيته أبو محمد كان إماماً كبيراً ثقة عالماً صالحاً ديّناً انتهت إليه رياسة القراءة بعد أبي عمرو وكان إمام جامع البصرة سنين ، قال أبو حاتم السجستاني: هو أعلم من رأيت بالحروف و الاختلاف في القراءات وعلله ومذاهبه ومذاهب النحو وأروى الناس لحروف القرآن وحديث الفقهاء ، وقال الحافظ أبو عمرو الداني: وائتم بيعقوب في اختياره عامّة البصريين بعد أبي عمرو منهم أو أكثرهم على مذهبه. أخذ القراءة على أبي المنذر سلاّم بن سليمان المزني وشهاب بن شرنفة وأبي يحيى مهد بن ميمون وأبي الأشهب جعفر بن حبّان العطار وقراءة هؤلاء يتصل سندها بأبي موسى الأشعري عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. توفي سنة خمس ومائتين
(205)هـ وله ثمان وثمانون سنة ، وللإمام يعقوب البصري راويان هما 1- رويس 2- روح :-
قال الإمام ابن الجزري في الدرة : وَيَعْقُوبُ قُلْ عَنْهُو رُوَيْسٌ وَرَوْحُهُمْ .
الراوي الأول : رويس رحمه الله
هو رويس بن محمد بن المتوكل اللؤلؤي البصري وكنيته أبو عبد الله وكان إماماً في القراءة قيّماً بها ماهراً ضابطاً مشهوراً حاذقاً ، قال الحافظ الداني: هو من أحذق أصحاب يعقوب. توفي بالبصرة سنة ثمان وثلاثين ومائتين(238)هـ.
..............................  .................... ......
الراوي الثاني : روح رحمه الله
هو روح بن عبد المؤمن الهذليّ البصري النحوي وكنيته أبو الحسن كان مقرئاً جليلاً ثقة ضابطاً مشهوراً من أجلّ أصحاب يعقوب وأوثقهم روى عنه البخاري رحمه الله تعالى في صحيحه ، توفي سنة أربع أو خمس و ثلاثين ومائتين(234)هـ أو (235)هـ .
..............................  .................... ..............................  .................
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- 
[33] وَالْعَاشِرُ البَزَّارُ وَهْوَ خَلَفُ * * * إسْحَاقُ مَعْ إِدْرِيِسَ عَنْهُ يُعْرفُ
الإمام العاشر : خلف البزار رحمه الله
الإمام خلف بن هشام البزّار البغدادي الذي تقدمت ترجمته ؛ باعتباره روى عن الإمام حمزة الكوفي ، وقد اختار لنفسه قراءة اشتهر بها ، وللإمام خلف العاشر الكوفي راويان هما 1- إسحاق 2- إدريس:- 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري في الدرة : وَإِسْحَاقُ مَعْ إِدْرِيسَ عَنْ خَلَفٍ تَلاَ
الراوي الأول : إسحاق رحمه الله
هو إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن عثمان بن عبد الله المروزي ثم البغدادي الورّاق وكنيته أبو يعقوب ، وكان ثقة قيّماً بالقراءة ضابطاً لها منفرداً برواية اختيار خلف لا يعرف غيره ، توفي سنة ست وثمانين و مائتين
(286)هـ .
..............................  .................... ......
الراوي الثاني : إدريس رحمه الله
هو إدريس بن عبد الكريم الحداد البغدادي وكنيته أبو الحسن. كان إماماً ضابطاً متقناً ثقة روى عن خلف روايته واختياره ، وسئل عنه الدارقطني فقال: ثقة وفوق الثقة بدرجة توفي سنة اثنين وتسعين ومائتين 
(292)هـ عن ثلاث وتسعين سنة .
جَزَى اللهُ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ عَنَّا أَئِمَّةً .............. لَنَا نَقَلُوا القُرْآنَ عَذْبًا وَسَلْسَلاَ

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

الحلقة الخامسة من خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[34] وَهذِهِ الرُّوَاُة عَنْهُمْ طُرُقُ * * * أصَحُّهَا في نَشْرِنَا يُحَقَّقُ
[35] بِاثْنَيْنِ في اثْنيَنِ وَإلاَّ أَرْبَعُ * * * فَهْيَ زُهَا أَلْفِ طَرِيقٍ تَجْمَعُ
اقتصر الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله على ذكر أربعة عشر طريقا ؛ فذكر لكل راو طريقا واحدا ، والإمام ابن الجزري أيضا في الدرة اقتصر على ذكر طريق واحد لكل راو إلا إدريس فجعل له طريقين ؛ فيصير مجموع الطرق من الشاطبية والدرة واحدا وعشرين طريقا ، وأما الطيبة فقد ذكر الناظم أن لكل قارئ راويين ، ولكل راو طريقين ، ولكل طريق طريقين ، إلا ما استثني كما عند خلف وخلاد عن حمزة ؛ فقد جعل لكل منهما أربع طرق ؛ فيكون مجموع الطرق للرواة ثمانين طريقا ، ثم تتشعب الطرق عنها ، إلى أن تصل إلى اثنين وثمانين وتسعمائة طريق كما عددتها مذكورة بأسمائها في كتاب النشر ، وهذا معنى قوله ((فَهْيَ زُهَا أَلْفِ طَرِيقٍ تَجْمَعُ)) ، ومن فوائد معرفة هذه الطرق التحقيق وعدم الخلط والتركيب بين الطرق ، وقد كرهه كثير من العلماء ، قال في النشر :- وَإِنِّي لَمَّا رَأَيْتُ الْهِمَمَ قَدْ قَصُرَتْ، وَمَعَالِمَ هَذَا الْعِلْمِ الشَّرِيفِ قَدْ دُثِرَتْ، وَخَلَتْ مِنْ أَئِمَّتِهِ الْآفَاقُ، وَأَقْوَتْ مِنْ مُوَفَّقٍ يُوقِفُ عَلَى صَحِيحِ الِاخْتِلَافِ وَالِاتِّفَاقِ، وَتُرِكَ لِذَلِكَ أَكْثَرُ الْقِرَاءَاتِ الْمَشْهُورَةِ، وَنُسِيَ غَالِبُ الرِّوَايَاتِ الصَّحِيحَةِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ، حَتَّى كَادَ النَّاسُ لَمْ يُثْبِتُوا قُرْآنًا إِلَّا مَا فِي الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ وَالتَّيْسِيرِ ، وَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا قِرَاءَاتٍ سِوَى مَا فِيهِمَا مِنَ النَّذْرِ الْيَسِيرِ، وَكَانَ مِنَ الْوَاجِبِ عَلَى التَّعْرِيفِ بِصَحِيحِ الْقِرَاءَاتِ، وَالتَّوْقِيفِ عَلَى الْمَقْبُولِ مِنْ مَنْقُولِ مَشْهُورِ الرِّوَايَاتِ، فَعَمَدْتُ إِلَى أَثْبَتِ مَا وَصَلَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ قِرَاءَاتِهِمْ، وَأَوْثَقِ مَا صَحَّ لَدَيَّ مِنْ رِوَايَاتِهِمْ، مِنَ الْأَئِمَّةِ الْعَشْرَةِ قُرَّاءِ الْأَمْصَارِ، وَالْمُقْتَدَى بِهِمْ فِي سَالِفِ الْأَعْصَارِ، وَاقْتَصَرْتُ عَنْ كُلِّ إِمَامٍ بِرَاوِيَيْنِ، وَعَنْ كُلِّ رَاوٍ بِطَرِيقَيْنِ، وَعَنْ كُلِّ طَرِيقِ بِطْرِيقَيْنِ: مَغْرِبِيَّةٍ وَمَشْرِقِيَّةٍ  ، مِصْرِيَّةٍ وَعِرَاقِيَّةٍ، مَعَ مَا يَتَّصِلُ إِلَيْهِمْ مِنَ الطُّرُقِ . أ.هـ .
10 قراء = 20 راويا ...80 طريقا ... 980 طريقا . 
الطرق الثمانون الرئيسية
(فأما قالون) فمن طريق أبي نَشِيطٍ و الْحُلْوَانِيِّ  .
فأبو نشيط من طريقي ابن بُويَانَ و الْقَزَّازِ ، أربع وثلاثون طريقاً لأبي نَشِيطٍ .
والحلواني من طريقي ابن أبي مِهْرَانَ وجعفر بن محمد ، تسع وأربعون طريقة لحلواني عن قالون .
(فهذه) ثلاث وثمانون طريقاً لقالون من طريقيه .
..............................  ..............
(وأما ورش) فمن طريقي الأزرق والأصبهاني .
فالأزرق من طريقي إسماعيل النحاس وابن سيف ، خمس وثلاثون طريقاً إلى الأزرق .
، والأصبهاني من طريقي ابن جعفر والمطوَّعي ، ست وعشرون طريقاً إلى الأصبهاني .
(فهذه) إحدى وستون طريقاً لورش ، (فذلك) مائة وأربع وأربعون طريقاً عن نافع .
..............................  .................... ..............................  .
(وأما البزّي) فمن طريقي أبي رَبِيعَةَ وابن الْحُبَابِ .
فأبو ربيعة من طريقي النقاش وابن بَنَانٍ ، خمس وثلاثون طريقاً عن أبي ربيعة .
وأما ابن الْحُبَابِ فمن طريقي ابن صالح وعبد الواحد بن عمر ، ست طرق عن ابن الْحُبَابِ.
فهذه إحدى وأربعون طريقاً عن البزي .
..............................  ..............
(وأما قنبل) فمن طريقي ابن مجاهد وابن شَنَبُوذَ .
ابن مجاهد من طريق السَّامري وصالح ، ثمان عشرة طريقاً لابن مجاهد .
وابن شَنَبُوذَ من طريق القاضي أبي الفرج والشَّطَوِيِّ ، أربع عشرة طريقاً عن ابن شنبوذ .
اثنان وثلاثون طريقاً عن قنبل ، فذلك تتمة ثلاث وسبعين طريقاً عن ابن كثير .
..............................  .................... ..............................  .
(وأما الدوري) فمن طريقي أبي الزعراء وابن فَرَحٍ (بالحاء المهملة) .
، فأبو الزَّعْرَاءِ من طريقي ابن مجاهد والمعدل ، اثنان وثمانون طريقاً لأبي الزعراء .
وابن فرح من طريقي ابن أبي بلال والْمُطَّوِّعِي  ُّ ، أربع وأربعون طريقاً لابن فَرَحٍ .
فهذه تتمة مائة وست وعشرين طريقاً عن الدوري .
..............................  ..............
(وأما السوسي) فمن طريقي ابن جرير وابن جُمْهُورٍ .
فابن جرير من طريقي عبد الله بن الحسين وابن حَبَشٍ ، ثلاث وعشرون طريقاً لابن جرير .
وابن جمهور من طريقي الشَّيْبَانِيِّ والشَّنَبُوذِيِ  ّ ، خمس طرق لابن جمهور .
تتمة ثمان وعشرين طريقاً عن السوسي ، فذلك مائة وأربع وخمسون طريقاً لأبي عمرو .
..............................  .................... ..............................  .
(وأما هشام) فمن طريقي الْحُلْوَانِيِّ والدَّاجُونِيِّ .
فالحلواني من طريقي ابن عَبْدَانَ والْجَمَّالِ ، ثمان وعشرون طريقاً للحلواني .
والداجوني من طريقي زيد بن علي والشَّذَائِيُّ ، فهذه ثلاث وعشرون طريقاً للداجوني
..............................  ..............
(وأما ابن ذكوان) فمن طريقي الْأَخْفَشِ والصُّورِيُّ ، 
فالأخفش من طريقي النَّقَّاشِ وابن الْأَخْرَمِ ، سبع وخمسون طريقا للأخفش .
والصوري من طريقي الرَّمْلِيِّ والْمُطَّوِّعِي  ِّ ، اثنان وعشرون طريقا للصوري .
تتمة تسع وسبعين طريقاً لابن ذاكون ، فذلك مائة وثلاثون طريقاً لابن عامر .
..............................  .................... ..............................  .
(وأما أبو بكر) فمن طريق يحيى بن آدم ويحيى الْعُلَيْمِيّ ، 
فابن آدم من طريق شعيب وأبي حَمْدُونَ ، ثمان وخمسين طريقً ليحيى بن آدم . 
والعليمي من طريق ابن خُلَيْعٍ وَالرَّزَّاز عن أبي بكر الواسطي . ثمان عشرة طريقاً للعليمي .
تتمة ست وسبعين طريقاً لأبي بكر.
..............................  ..............
(وأما حفص) فمن طريقي عُبَيْدِ بْنِ الصَّبَّاحِ وعمرو بن الصّباح عنه ،
فعبيد من طريقي أبي الحسن الهاشمي وأبي طاهر بن أبي هشام عن الْأُشْنَانِيِّ ، أربع وعشرين طريقاً لعبيد .
وعمرو من طريقي الفيل وزَرْعَانَ ، ثمان وعشرون طريقاً لعمرو ، تتمة اثنتين وخمسين طريقاً لحفص ، فذلك مائة وثمانية وعشرون طريقاً لعاصم .
..............................  .................... ..............................  .
(وأما خلف) فمن طرق ابن عثمان وابن مِقْسَمٍ وابن صالح و الْمُطَّوِّعِيِ  ّ ، أربعتهم عن إدريس الحداد عنه .
عشر طرق لابن عثمان، وسبع وثلاثون طريقاً لابن مقسم ، وطريقان لابن صالح ، وأربع طرق للمطوعي ، تتمة ثلاث وخمسين طريقاً عن خلف .
..............................  ..............
(وأما خلاّد) فمن طرق ابْنِ شَاذَانَ وَابْنِ الْهَيْثَمِ وَالْوَزَّانِ وَالطَّلْحِيِّ ، أربعتهم عن خلاّد.
ثمان عشر طريقاً لابن شاذان ، وعشر طرق لابن الهيثم ، وثمان وثلاثون طريقاً للوزان ، وطريقان للطلحي ، (تتمة ثمان وستين) طريقاً لخلاد ، فذلك مائة وإحدى وعشرون طريقاً عن حمزة.
..............................  .................... ..............................  .
(وأما أبو الحارث) فمن طريقي محمد بن يحيى وسلمة بن عاصم ،
فابن يحيى من طريقي الْبَطِّيِّ والْقَنْطَرِيِّ ، إحدى وثلاثون طريقاً لابن يحيى .
وسلمة من طريقي ثعلب وابن الفرح ، تسع طرق لسلمة ، "تتمة" أربعين طريقاً لأبي الحارث.
..............................  ..............
(وأما الدوري) فمن طريقي جعفر النَّصِِيبِيِّ وأبي عثمان الضرير . 
فالنصيبي من طريقي ابْنِ الْجَلَنْدَا وَابْنِ دِيزَوَيْهِ ، ست طرق لجعفر بن محمد النصيبي . 
وابن عثمان من طريقي ابن أبي هاشم وَالشَّذَائِيِّ ، ثمان عشرة طريقاً لأبي عثمان
"تتمة" أربع وعشرين طريقاً للدوري ، فذلك أربع وستون طريقاً للكسائي .
..............................  .................... ..............................  .
(وأما عيسى بن وَرْدَانَ) فمن طريقي الفضل بن شاذان وهبة الله بن جعفر .
، فالفضل من طريقي ابن شَبِيبٍ وابن هارون ، إحدى وثلاثون طريقاً للفضل .
وهبة الله من طريق الحنبلي وَالْحَمَّامِيّ ، تسع طرق لهبة الله ، تتمة أربعين طريقاً لعيسى ابن وردان.
..............................  ..............
(وأما ابن جَمَّازٍ) فمن طريقي أبي أيوب الهاشمي والدوري عن إسماعيل بن جعفر ، 
فالهاشمي من طريقي ابن رَزِينٍ والأزرق الْجَمَّال ، تسع طرق للهاشمي .
والدوري ابْنِ النَّفَّاح (بالحاء المهملة) وَابْنِ نَهْشَلٍ ، ثلاث طرق للدوري ، تتمة اثنتي عشرة طريقاً لابن جماز ، فذلك اثنتان وخمسون طريقاً لأبي جعفر.
..............................  .................... ..............................  .
(وأما رويس) فمن طرق النَّخَّاسِ - بِالْخَاءِ الْمُعْجَمَةِ - وأبي الطَّيِّبِ وابن مِقْسَمٍ والْجَوْهَرِيِّ ، أربعتهم عن التَّمَّار .
ثنتان وثلاثون طريقاً للنخاس ، طريقان لأبي الطَّيِّبِ ، ثلاث طرق لابن مقسم ، أربع طرق للجَوْهَرِيِّ ، (تتمة) إحدى وأربعين طريقاً لرويس .
..............................  ..............
(وأما روح) فمن طريقي ابن وهب والزُّبَيْرِيِّ .
فابن وهب من طريقي المعدل وحمزة بن علي ، إحدى وأربعون طريقاً لابن وهب .
والزبيري فمن طريقي غُلَامِ بْنِ شَنَبُوذَ وَابْنِ حُبْشَانَ ، ثلاث طرق للزبيري .
(تتمة أربع وأربعين طريقاً لروح) ، فذلك خمس وثمانون طريقاً ليعقوب .
..............................  .................... ..............................  .
(وأما إسحاق) فمن طريقي السُّوسَنْجِرْد  ِيِّ وبكر بن شاذان عن ابن أبي عمر ، ثلاثة عشرة طريقاً للسوسنجردي ، وأربع طرق لبكر ، فهذه سبع عشرة طريقاً لابن أبي عمر .
ومن طريقي محمد بن إسحاق والْبـُرْصَاطِي  ّ ، طريق محمد بن إسحاق عن أبيه الوراق ، أربع طرق للبرصاطي ، (تتمة اثنين وعشرين طريق لإسحاق) .
..............................  ..............
(وأما إدريس) فمن طرق الشَّطِّيُّ والْمُطَّوِّعِي  ِّ وابن بُويَانَ والْقَطِيعِيُّ . 
ثلاث طرق للشطي ، وثلاث طرق للمطوعي ، وابن بويان طريق واحدة ، وطريقان للقطيعي ، (تتمة تسع طرق لإدريس) ، فذلك إحدى وثلاثون طريقاً لخلف ، تمت الطرق بحمد الله ، وقد نظمها بعض العلماء فقال :-
حمدت إلهي مع صلاتي مسلما .... على المصطفى والآل والصحب والوَلا
وبعد فخذ طرق الرواة لعشرهم .... كما جاء في التقريب دُرًّا مفصلا
فقالون جا عنه أبٌ لنَشِيطِهم .... فعنه ابن بُويان وقزّازهم ولا
وثانيهما الحُلْوَان خذ عنه جعفرا .... ونجلُ أبي مٍهْران وافهم لتفْضُل
والازرق عن ورش فنحاسهم له .... كذك ابن سيف كان عدلا مُبَجَّلا
وعن الاصبهاني نجل جعفرهم أتَى .... ومُطَوِّعِي فاحفظ وكن متأملا
وعن أحمد البزي أبٌ لرَبيعة .... له ابن بُنَان ثم نقاشهم تلا
ونجلُ حُبَاب عنه نجلٌ لصالح .... كذلك عبد الواحد الحبر نُقِّلا
وعن قنبل فابن المجاهد قد رَوى .... وصالحهم والسَّامري منه نَوَّلا
وقل لابن شَنْبـُوذ أتى من طريقه .... أبو الفرج القاضي مع الشَّطوِي كلا
لدور أبو الزَّعْرَاء فعنه المعدَّل .... وثان له فابن المجاهد قد خلا
وثان لدور فابن فَرْحٍ وعنه خُذ .... لـمُطَوِّعِي مع زيد الحبر تكمُلا
وسوسيهم قد جاءه ابن جريرهم .... له ابن حسين وابن حِبْشٍ تسبَّلا
وقل لابن جُـمْهُور الشّذَائي أحمد .... مع الشَّنَبُوذِيِّ المفضَّل في العُلا
هشام له الـحُلْوَان قد جاء راويا .... وعنه ابن عَبْدَانَ وجَمَّالُهُم تلا
وثانيهما الدَّاجُون عنه وقد أتى .... طريقا لزيد والشذَائي على الولا
والاخفش عن نجل لذكوان خُصَّه .... بنقاشهم ثم ابن الاخرَم يُعتَلا
لصور أتى الرَّمْلي ومُطَوِّعِيّهم .... وعن شعبة يحيى ابن آدم يجتلا
فعنه ابن حمدون ثم شعيبهم .... ويحيى العُلَيمي عنه رزاز نقَّلا
لعَمْرو روى زَرْعان والفيلُ يا فتى .... وعن خَلَفٍ طرق لإدريس ذي العُلا
فعنه ابن عثمان يليه ابن صالح .... فمطوعي ثم ابن مِقْسَمِهِم علا
لخلاد الوزّضان ثم ابن هيثم .... فطلحيّهم ثم ابن شاذان كمّلا
وعن ليثهم نجل ليحيى وعن قنـ .... ـطري وبَطِّي أذاعا عن الملا
وثان عن الليث ابن عاصم اعْلَمَنْ .... له ثعلب وابن الفَرَح فتقبلا
ودور روى عنه النَّصِيبيّ جعفر .... له ابن الجلندا وابن ديزونة كلا
وثان عن الدور الضرير وعنه قد .... روى ابن أبي هاشم واحمد يا فُلا
وعيسى له الفضل بن شاذان ناقل .... له ابن شَبِيبٍ وابن هارون نقلا
كذا هبة الله ابن جعفرهم أتى .... له الفاضل الحَمَّام والحنبلي كلا
سليمان عنه الهاشمي وقد روى .... له ابن رزين ثم الازرق وصّلا
عن الحافظ الدوري يروي ابن نَهْشَلٍ .... كذا ولدُ النَّفَّاح كن عنه سائلا
رويس له التَّمَّارُ عنه ابن مِقْسَم .... أبو الطيب النخاس والجوهري كلا
وروح روى عنه ابن وهب وعنه قد .... روى حمزة البصري معَدَّلهم ولا
وقل للزبيري نجل حِبْشَان جاء مع .... غلام ابن شَنبوذ بنقل تنقلا
لإسحاقَ يروِي نجله وأبو الحسن .... ألا وهو البـُرْصَاطُ كن متأملا
كذلك عن إسحاق نجل أبي عمر .... له السوسنجَرْدي وبكر روى كلا
لإدريسٍ الشَّطِّي ومُطَوِّعِيّهم .... كذاك القَطِيعِِيّ وابن بُويانَ كمَّلا أ . هـ.
قال في النشر (1/86) في الطرق الثمانين :- جَمَعْتُهَا فِي كِتَابٍ يُرْجَعُ إِلَيْهِ، وَسِفْرٍ يُعْتَمَدُ عَلَيْهِ، لَمْ أَدَعْ عَنْ هَؤُلَاءِ الثِّقَاتِ الْأَثْبَاتِ حَرْفًا إِلَّا ذَكَرْتُهُ، وَلَا خُلْفًا إِلَّا أَثْبَتُّهُ، وَلَا إِشْكَالًا إِلَّا بَيَّنْتُهُ وَأَوْضَحْتُهُ، وَلَا بَعِيدًا إِلَّا قَرَّبْتُهُ، وَلَا مُفَرَّقًا إِلَّا جَمَعْتُهُ وَرَتَّبْتُهُ، مُنَبِّهًا عَلَى مَا صَحَّ عَنْهُمْ وَشَذَّ وَمَا انْفَرَدَ بِهِ مُنْفَرِدٌ وَفَذٌّ، مُلْتَزِمًا لِلتَّحْرِيرِ وَالتَّصْحِيحِ وَالتَّضْعِيفِ وَالتَّرْجِيحِ مُعْتَبِرًا لِلْمُتَابَعَات  ِ وَالشَّوَاهِدِ، رَافِعًا إِبْهَامَ التَّرْكِيبِ بِالْعَزْوِ الْمُحَقَّقِ إِلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ جَمَعَ طُرُقًا بَيْنَ الشَّرْقِ وَالْغَرْبِ، فَرَوَى الْوَارِدَ وَالصَّادِرَ بِالْغَرْبِ .
وقال في موضع آخر (1/190) :- وَاسْتَقَرَّتْ جُمْلَةُ الطُّرُقِ عَنِ الْأَئِمَّةِ الْعَشْرَةِ عَلَى تِسْعِمِائَةِ طَرِيقٍ وَثَمَانِينَ طَرِيقًا ؛ حَسْبَمَا فُصِّلَ فِيمَا تَقَدَّمَ عَنْ كُلِّ رَاوٍ رَاوٍ مِنْ رُوَاتِهِمْ ، وَذَلِكَ بِحَسَبِ تَشَعُّبِ الطُّرُقِ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ الْكُتُبِ مَعَ أَنَّا لَمْ نَعُدَّ لِلشَّاطِبِيِّ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - وَأَمْثَالِهِ إِلَى صَاحِبِ التَّيْسِيرِ وَغَيْرِهِ سِوَى طَرِيقٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَإِلَّا، فَلَوْ عَدَدْنَا طُرُقَنَا وَطُرُقَهُمْ لَتَجَاوَزَتِ الْأَلْفَ، وَفَائِدَةُ مَا عَيَّنَّاهُ وَفَصَّلْنَاهُ مِنَ الطُّرُقِ وَذَكَرْنَاهُ مِنَ الْكُتُبِ هُوَ عَدَمُ التَّرْكِيبِ فَإِنَّهَا إِذَا مُيِّزَتْ وَبُنِيَتِ ارْتَفَعَ ذَلِكَ ، وَاللَّهُ الْمُوَفِّقُ .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[36] جَعَلْتُ رَمْزَهُمْ عَلىَ التَّرْتِيبِ * * * ِمنْ نَافِعٍ كذَاَ إلىَ يَعْقُوبِ
[37] أبَجْ دَهَزْ حُطِّيْ كَلَمْ نَصَعْ فَضَقْ *** رَسَتْ ثَخَذْ ظَغَشْ عَلَى هَذَا النَّسَقْ
رمز الناظم رحمه الله للقراء والرواة منفردين بحروف (أبجد هوز) (إلا خلف العاشر) ، ورتبها وفق الترتيب السابق ذكره لهم ؛ تيسيرا على الطلاب ، وهاك الرموز وترتيبها على القراء والرواة :- (أ) نافع / (ب) قالون / (ج) الأزرق في الأصول إلا ياءات الزوائد ؛ فإنه لورش من الطريقين كما نبه في آخر باب ياءات الزوائد ، وأما في فرش الحروف فهو رمز ورش بتمامه من الطريقين ، والخلاف مفرع على الأزرق والأصبهاني في همز (أصطفى) في آخر الصافات القطع للأزرق ، والوصل للأصبهاني ، وأما الأصبهاني في الأصول فهو كقالون بشرط وجود رمز (ج) للأزرق ، كما سيأتي في الشرح بإذن الله .
(د) : ابن كثير / (هـ) : البزي / (ز) : قنبل .
(ح) : أبو عمرو / (ط): دوري أبي عمرو / (ي): السوسي .
(ك): ابن عامر / (ل): هشام / (م): ابن ذكوان .
(ن): عاصم /  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : شعبة / (ع): حفص .
(ف) : حمزة / (ض): خلف / (ق): خلاد .
(ر): الكسائي / (س) : أبو الحارث / (ت): دوري الكسائي .
(ث) : أبو جعفر / (خ) : ابن وردان / (ذ) : ابن جماز .
(ظ) : يعقوب / (غ) : رويس / (ش) : رَوْح .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[38] وَاْلوَاوُ فَاصِلٌ وَلاَ رَمْزَ يَرِدْ * * * عَنْ خَلَفٍِ لأَنـَّهُ لَمْ يَنْفَرِدْ
بقي من الحروف الأبجدية حرف الواو ؛ فجعله الناظم فاصلا بين حروف الخلاف عند الحاجة لذلك ، كما قال في فرش سورة النحل :-
[721]... يَدْعُونَ ظِبَا * * * نَلْ وَتُشَاقُّوْنَ اكْسِرِ النُّونَ أَبَا[722] وَيَتَوَفَّاهْم  ْ مَعًا فَتىً ... 
، كما يصح أن تكون الواو فاصلة ومن بنية الكلمة كقوله في الأعراف :-
[637] .... أَوْ أَمِنَ الإِْسْكَانُ كَمْ حِرْمٌ وَسَمْ .
وقد يستغنى عن الواو لأمن اللبس كما قال في التَّوْبَةِ :- 
[672] ..............والسُّوء  ِ اضْمُمَا * * * كَثَانِ فَتْحٍ حَبْرُ اْلانْصَارِ ظَمَا
[673] بِرَفْعِ خَفْضٍ تَحْتَهَا اخْفِضْ وَزِدِ * * * مِنْ دُمْ صَلاَتَكَ لِصَحْبٍ وَحِّدِ
[674] مَعْ هُودَ وَافْتَحْ تَاءَهُ هُنَا ....
ثم قال ((... وَلاَ رَمْزَ يَرِدْ * * * عَنْ خَلَفٍِ لأَنـَّهُ لَمْ يَنْفَرِدْ)) يقول إنه لا رمز حرفي للإمام خلف البزار الملقب بالعاشر ؛ لتمييز قراءته عن روايته عن حمزة الكوفي ، وخلف العاشر لم ينفرد عن جميع القراء في حرف قرآني ، فضلا عن أنه لم يبق له حرف أبجدي بعد نفاد الحروف في القراء التسعة ورواتهم ، والواو فاصلة . وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم - الحلقة السادسة - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر . 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[39] وَحَيْثُ جَا رَمْزٌ لِوَرْشٍ فَهْوَا * * * لأَرْزَقٍ لَدَى اْلأُصُولِ يُرْوَى
[40] وَالاَصْبَهَاِن  يُّ كَقَالُوْنٍ وَإِنْ * * * سَمَّيْتُ وَرْشاً فَالطَّرِيقَانِ إِذَنْ
هذا تفصيل لمجيء رمز (ج) لورش ، وقد علم أن لورش طريقين ، الأزرق والأصبهاني ، ويختلف مدلول الرمز في الأصول والفرش ؛ فإنه يرمز لورش من طريق الأزرق بـ (ج) كما قال :- [162] إِنْ حَرْفُ مَدٍّ قَبْلَ هَمْزٍ طَوَّلاَ * * * جُدْ فِدْ وَمِزْ خُلْفاً ....
ويستثني من الأصول ياءات الزوائد ؛ فإنه لورش من الطريقين كما نبه في آخر باب ياءات الزوائد فقال :- وَاْلاَصْبَهَان  ِيُّ كَاْلاَزْرَقِ اسْتَقَرْ .
وإذا ذكر رمز (ج) للأزرق في الأصول ، فإن الأصبهاني كقالون ، ومثال ذلك قوله :-
[107] بَسْمَلَ بَيْنَ السُّوَرتَيْنِ بِي نَصَفْ * * * دُمْ ثِقْ رَجا وَصِلْ فَشَا وَعَنْ خَلَفْ
[108] فاَسْكُتْ فَصِلْ وَالخُلْفُ كَمْ حِمًا جَلاَ ...
وهذا معنى قوله : ((وَالاَصْبَهَاِ  نيُّ كَقَالُوْنٍ)).
وأما إن ذكر قالون ولم يذكر الرمز (ج) ، فإن الأصبهاني كالأزرق (رواية ورش) ؛ وفقا لأصل الباب كما قال :- تُرْزَقَانِهِ اْختُلِفْ * * * بِنْ خُذْ . 
، هذا بخلاف رمز (ج) في فرش الحروف فإنه لورش بتمامه من الطريقين كما قال :-
[575] تَعْدُوا فَحَرِّكْ جُدْ وَقَالوُنُ اخْتَلَسْ * * * بِالْخُلْفِ واشْدُدَنْ دالَهُ ثُمَّ أَنَسْ
، والخلاف مفرع على الطريقين الأزرق والأصبهاني في همز (أصطفى) في آخر الصافات فهمزة قطع للأزرق ، وهمزة وصل للأصبهاني ، قال رحمه الله :- وَصْلُ اصْطَفَى جُدْ خُلْفَ ثَمْ .
ثم قال : ((...وَإِنْ * * * سَمَّيْتُ وَرْشاً فَالطَّرِيقَانِ إِذَنْ)) يعني إن ذكر ورشا باسمه فإنما يقصد الطريقين ، ومثال ذلك قوله :-
[229] وَانْقُلْ إِلَى الآخِرِ غَيْرَ حَرْفِ مَدْ * * * لِوَرْشٍ إِلاَّ هَا كِتَابِيَهْ أَسَدْ
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[41] فَمَدَنِىٌّ ثَامِنٌ وَنَافِعُ * * * بَصْرِيُّهُمْ ثَالِثُهُمْ وَالتَّاسِعُ
[42] وَخَلَفٌ فِى الكُوفِ وَالرَّمْزُ كَفَى * * * وَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ عَاصِمٍ لَهُمْ شَفَا
[43] وَهُمْ وَحَفْصٌ صَحْبُ ثُمَّ صُحْبَهْ * * * مَعْ شُعْبَةٍ وخَلَفٌ وَشُعْبَهْ
[44] صَفَا وَحَمْزَةٌ وَبَزَّارٌ فَتَى * * * حَمْزَةُ مَعْ عَليِهَّمِْ رِضىً أَتَى
[45] وَخَلَفٌ مَعَ اْلكِسَائِيِّ رَوَى * * * وَثَامِنٌ مَعْ تَاسِعٍ فَقُلْ ثَوىَ
[46] وَمَدنٍ مَدًا وَبَصْرِىٌّ حِمَا * * * وَالمَدَنِي وَالمَكِّ والْبَصْرِي سَمَا
[47] مَكٍّ وَبَصْرٍ حَقُّ مَكٍّ مَدَنِي * * * حِرْمٌ وَعَمَّ شَامُهُمْ وَالمَدَنِي
[48] وَحَبْرُ ثَالِثٌ وَمَكٍّ كَنْزُ * * * كُوفٍ وَشَامٍ وَيَجِيءُ الرَّمزُ
[49] قَبْلُ وَبَعْدُ وَبِلَفْظٍ أَغْنَى * * * عَنْ قَيْدِهِ عِنْدَ اتِضَّاحِ الْمَعْنىَ
وضع الناظم رموزا لاجتماع القراء ، وهي ((فَمَدَنِىٌّ ثَامِنٌ وَنَافِعُ)) : رمز (مدني) لأبي جعفر ونافع المدنيين . قال :- ((بَصْرِيُّهُمْ ثَالِثُهُمْ وَالتَّاسِعُ)) : رمز لأبي عمرو (الثالث) ويعقوب (التاسع) البصريين بـ (بصري). قال :- ((وَخَلَفٌ فِى الكُوفِ وَالرَّمْزُ كَفَى)) : يعني أدرج خلفا العاشر في الكوفيين ، ثم رمز بـ (كفى) لعاصم وحمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر الكوفيين . قال :- ((وَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ عَاصِمٍ لَهُمْ شَفَا)) : رمز (شفا) لحمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر . قال :- ((وَهُمْ وَحَفْصٌ صَحْبُ)) : رمز (صحب) لحمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر وحفص . قال :- ((ثُمَّ صُحْبَهْ * * * مَعْ شُعْبَةٍ)) : رمز (صحبة) لحمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر وشعبة . قال :- ((وخَلَفٌ وَشُعْبَهْ صَفَا)) رمز لخلف العاشر وشعبة بـ (صَفَا) . قال :- ((وَحَمْزَةٌ وَبَزَّارٌ فَتَى)) رمز لـحمزة وخلف العاشر البزار بـ (فتى) . قال :- ((حَمْزَةُ مَعْ عَليِهَّمِْ رِضىً أَتَى)) رمز لحمزة وعلي الكسائي بـ (رضى) . قال :- ((وَخَلَفٌ مَعَ اْلكِسَائِيِّ رَوَى)) رمز لخلف العاشر والكسائي بـ (روى) . قال :- ((وَثَامِنٌ مَعْ تَاسِعٍ فَقُلْ ثَوىَ)) رمز للثامن (أبي جعفر) والتاسع (يعقوب) بـ (ثوى) . قال :- ((وَمَدنٍ مَدًا)) رمز للمدنيين أبي جعفر ونافع بـ (مدًا) ، وسبق أن رمز لهما بـ (مدني) ، قال :- ((وَبَصْرِىٌّ حِمَا)) :- رمز للبصريين أبي عمرو ويعقوب بـ (حمَا) ، وسبق أن رمز لهما بـ (بصري) . قال :- ((وَالمَدَنِي وَالمَكِّ والْبَصْرِي سَمَا)) رمز لأبي جعفر ونافع المدنيين وابن كثير المكي وأبي عمرو ويعقوب البصريين بـ (سما) . قال :- ((مَكٍّ وَبَصْرٍ حَقُّ)) رمز لابن كثير المكي وأبي عمرو ويعقوب البصريين بـ (حق) . قال :- ((مَكٍّ مَدَنِي * * * حِرْمٌ)) رمز لابن كثير المكي وأبي جعفر ونافع المدنيين بـ (حرم) ؛ نسبة للحرم المكي والمدني . قال :- ((وَعَمَّ شَامُهُمْ وَالمَدَنِي)) رمز بـ (عمَّ) لابن عامر الشامي وأبي جعفر ونافع المدنيين .
قال :- ((وَحَبْرُ ثَالِثٌ وَمَكٍّ)) رمز بـ (حبر) لأبي عمرو البصري (الثالث) وابن كثير المكي. قال :- ((كَنْزُ * * * كُوفٍ وَشَامٍ)) رمز بـ (كنز) لعاصم وحمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر للكوفيين وابن عامر الشامي .
قال الناظم :- ((وَيَجِيءُ الرَّمزُ...قَبْل   وَبَعْدُ)) يعني يأتي الرمز الكلمي أو الحرفي قبل حرف الخلاف وبعده ، ومثال الرمز بعد الحرف القرآني المختلف فيه :-
... وَالمْجَالِسِ امْدُدَا
[948] نَلْ وَانْشِزُوا مَعًا فَضَمُّ الكَسْرِ عَمْ * * * عَنْ صَفْوِ خُلْفٍ يُخْرِبُونَ الثِّقْلَ حُمْ
، وقوله :- وَقُرْحُ الْقُرْحُ ضُمْ * * * صُحْبَةُ .
ومثاله قبل حرف الخلاف :- وَعَمَّ ضَمَّ يَقْتِـرُوا ... ، وقوله :- وَدُمْ رِضىً حَلاَ الَّذِى يُبَشِّرُ .
قال :- ((وَبِلَفْظٍ أَغْنَى * * * عَنْ قَيْدِهِ عِنْدَ اتِضَّاحِ الْمَعْنىَ)) أحيانا يستغني الناظم بلفظ القراءة عن تقييدها ؛ وذلك للشهرة كما في قوله :-
[112] مَالِكِ نَلْ ظِلاًّ رَوَى السِّرَاطَ مَعْ * * * سِرَاطَ زِنْ خُلْفًا غَلاَ كَيْفَ وَقَعْ
وأحيانا يذكر حرف الخلاف بقراءة ، ويقيد القراءة الأخرى كما في قوله :-
تُفَجِّرَ فِي اْلأُولَى كَتَقْتُلَ ظُبَا [740] كَفَى .
وأحيانا يذكر الحرف بالقراءتين بلا قيود كما قال :-
وَسِحْرُ سَاحِرٌ شَفَا * * * كَالصَّفِّ هُودٍ وَبِيُونُسٍ دَفَا [589] كَفَى 
وأحيانا يذكر الحرف بالقراءتين ، ويقيد بعض القراءة الأخرى كما قال :-
[966] ... وَفِي وَطْأً وِطَاءً وَاكْسِرَا * * * حُزْ كَمْ .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[50] وَاكْتَفيِ بِضِدِّهَا عَنْ ضِدِّ * * * كَالْحَذْفِ وَالْجَزْمِ وَهَمْزٍ مَدِّ
يقول : إني أذكر قيد القراءة ولا أذكر القراءة الثانية ما دام القيدان متضادين ، واللبيب يعقل أن المسكوت عنه هو الضد ؛ فمثلا :- الحذف وضده الإثبات ، والهمز وضده عدم الهمز ، والمد وضده القصر ، والتحريك وضده التسكين ، والتنوين وضده عدم التنوين ، والنقل وضده عدم النقل ، والإدغام وضده الإظهار ، والجمع وضده الإفراد ، والغيب وضده الخطاب ، والتذكير وضده التأنيث ، والتخفيف وضده التشديد ، والتغليظ أو التفخيم وضده الترقيق ، والقطع وضده الوصل ، والإهمال وضده الإعجام ، وتسمية الفاعل وضدها تجهيله والعكس صحيح في كل ما مضى ، ومن الأضداد الجزم وضده الرفع ، ولكن العكس غير صحيح ؛ إذ الرفع ضده النصب كما سيأتي في قوله :- ((وَلِضَمٍّ فَتْحَةُ[53] كَالرَّفْعِ لِلنَّصْبِ اطْرُدًا.)) ، وكذلك الإمالة وضدها الفتح ولا تنعكس ؛ لأنه ذكر أن الكسر ضده الفتح كما سيأتي في قوله :- ((كَذَاكَ الْفَتْحُ[52] لِلْكَسْرِ))، وكذلك الاختلاس وضده الإتمام ولا عكس.
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[51] وَمُطْلَقُ التَّحرِيكِ فَهْوَ فَتْحُ * * * وَهْوَ لِلاسْكَانِ كَذَاكَ الْفَتْحُ
[52] لِلْكَسْرِ والنَّصْبُ لِخَفْضٍ إِخْوَةُ * * * كَالنُّونِ لِلْيَا وَلِضَمٍّ فَتْحَةُ
[53] كَالرَّفْعِ لِلنَّصْبِ اطْرُدًا وَأَطْلِقَا * * * رَفْعًا وَتَذكِيًرا وَغَيْباً حُقِّقَا
إذا أطلق الناظم التحريك فإنما يقصد بذلك الفتح فقط كما في قوله :-
وَقَدْرُهُ [499] حَرِّكْ مَعًا مِنْ صَحْبِ ثَابِتٍ ، وكقوله :-
[532] وَتَعْلَمُونَ ضُمَّ حَرِّكْ واكْسِرَا * * * وَشُدَّ كَنْزاً : حرك العين يعني بالفتح .
وأما إذا قيد التحريك فلا يقصد الفتح كما قال :- 
[792] ..............................  .......... لاَمَ لِيَقْطَعْ حُرِّكَتْ
[793] بِالكَسْرِ جُدْ حُزْ كَمْ غِنًا لِيَقْضُوا * * * لَهُمْ وَقُنْبُلٌ لِيُوفُوا مَحْضُ
[794] وَعَنْهُ(ابن ذكوان) وَلْيَطَّوَّفُو  ا ....... 
قال :- ((وَهْوَ لِلاسْكَانِ كَذَاكَ الْفَتْحُ . لِلْكَسْرِ والنَّصْبُ لِخَفْضٍ إِخْوَةُ .كَالنُّونِ لِلْيَا ....)) يعني إن التحريك أخ للإسكان ؛ فإذا ذكر أحدهما أغنى عن الآخر ، فإذا ذكر الإسكان علم أن ضده التحريك المطلق (الفتح) ، وإذا ذكر التحريك مطلقا أو مقيدا فضده الإسكان ، فهما ضدان منعكسان ، ومثال ذلك قوله :-
[577] سَكِّنْ مَعًا شَنْآنُ كَمْ صَحَّ خَفَا * * * ذَا الْخُلْفِ ....
قال :- ((كَذَاكَ الْفَتْحُ . لِلْكَسْرِِ والنَّصْبُ لِخَفْضٍ إِخْوَةُ)) يعني أن الفتح والكسر أخوان أيضا ؛ فإذا ذكر أحدهما أغنى عن الآخر ، فهما ضدان مطردان منعكسان ، وكذلك النصب والخفض ، والنون والياء ، ومثال ذلك في (الفتح والكسر ) قوله :- 
[503] عَسَيْتُمُ اكْسِرْ سِينَهُ مَعًا أَلاَ ...
ومثال ذلك في (النصب والخفض) قوله :- [578] أَرْجُلِكُمْ نَصْبُ ظُبىً عَنْ كَمْ أَضَا * * * رُدْ .....
ومثال ذلك في (النون والياء)قوله :- ... وَيَحْشُرْ يَا يَقُولُ ظُنَّةُ[591] وَمَعْهُ حَفْصٌ فىِ سَبَا..
ثم قال :- وَلِضَمٍّ فَتْحَةُ[53] كَالرَّفْعِ لِلنَّصْبِ اطْرُدًا 
انتقل الناظم إلى حركتين غير منعكسين ، وهما الضم والرفع ؛ فالضم ضده الفتح ، ومثال ذلك قوله :- [506] ..... رَبْوَةٌ الضَّمُ مَعًا شَفَا سَمَا .
ولكن هذا لا ينعكس ؛ لأنه قد سبق أن الفتح ضده الكسر ، وأن الفتح والكسر ضدان منعكسان .
وكذلك الرفع ضده النصب ، ومثال ذلك قوله :- .. تُذْكِرَ حَقًّا خَفِّفَنْ [519] وَالرَّفْعَ فِدْ .
ولكن هذا لا ينعكس ؛ لأنه قد سبق أن النصب ضده الخفض ، وأن النصب والخفض ضدان منعكسان .
ثم قال :- ((وَأَطْلِقَا * * * رَفْعًا وَتَذكِيًرا وَغَيْباً حُقِّقَا)) يعني إذا ذكر حرف من حروف الخلاف مطلقا فالمقصود تقييده بالرفع أو التذكير أو الغيب ، وأمثلة الثلاثة في قوله :-
[631] خَالِصَةٌ إِذْ يَعْلَمُو الرَّابِعَ صِفْ * * * يُفْتَحُ فِي رَوَى ..... 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[54] وَكُلُّ ذَا اتَّبَعْتُ فِيهِ الشَّاطِبِيْ * * * لِيَسْهُلَ اسْتِحْضَارُ كُلِّ طَالِبِ
اعترافا بالسبق والفضل والنقل قال الناظم إني ما ادعيت سبقا ولا فضلا ، ولكني متبع للإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله المتوفى بالقاهرة سنة تسعين وخمسمائة هجريا ، وهو الذي سطر أبياته في القراءات السبع بطريقة الترميز في نظمه الماتع ((حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني)) ملخصا كتاب ((التيسير في القراءات السبع)) لأبي عمرو الداني ، وقد سار الناظم رحمه الله على طريق الشاطبي رحمه الله فاختصر كتابه ((النشر في القراءات العشر)) في هذه المنظومة الألفية ((الطيبة)) بطريقة الترميز أيضا ، وبنفس شروط الشاطبي رحمه الله ، وهذا ظاهر في ما مضى من أبيات حاكى فيها الناظم الإمام الشاطبي ، وذكرنا بقوله رحمه الله :-
وَمَهْماَ أَتَتْ مِنْ قَبْلُ أَوْ بَعْدُ كِلْمَةٌ ... فَكُنْ عِنْدَ شَرْطِي وَاقْضِ بِالْوَاوِ فَيْصَلَا
وَمَا كانَ ذَا ضِدٍّ فَإِنِّي بَضِدِّهِ ... غَنّيٌّ فَزَاحِمْ بِالذَّكاءِ لِتَفْضُلَا
كَمَدٍّ وَإِثْبَاتٍ وَفَتْحٍ وَمُدْغَمٍ ... وَهَمْزٍ وَنَقْلٍ وَاخْتِلاَسٍ تَحَصَّلَا
وَجَزْمٍ وَتَذْكِيرٍ وَغَيْبٍ وَخِفَّةٍ ... وَجَمْعٍ وَتَنْوِينٍ وَتَحْرِيكٍ اْعَمِلَا
وَحَيْثُ جَرَى التَّحْرِيكُ غَيْرَ مُقَيَّدٍ ... هُوَ الْفَتْحُ وَالإِسْكانُ آخَاهُ مَنْزِلَا
وَآخَيْتُ بَيْنَ النُّونِ وَالْيَا وَفَتْحِهِمْ ... وَكَسْرٍ وَبَيْنَ النَّصْبِ وَالخَفْضِ مُنْزِلَا
وَحَيْثُ أَقُولُ الضَّمُّ وَالرَّفْعُ سَاكِتا ... فَغَيْرُهُمُ بِالْفَتْحِ وَالنَّصْبِ أَقْبَلَا
وَفي الرَّفْعِ وَالتَّذْكِيرِ وَالْغَيْبِ جُمْلَةٌ ... عَلَى لَفْظِهَا أَطْلَقْتُ مَنْ قَيَّدَ الْعُلَا
وَقبْلَ وبَعْدَ الْحَرْفِ آتِي بِكُلِّ مَا ... رَمَزْتُ بِهِ فِي الْجَمْعِ إِذْ لَيْسَ مُشْكِلاَ
وَسَوْفَ أُسَمِّي حَيْثُ يَسْمَحُ نَظْمُهُ ... بِهِ مُوضِحاً جِيْداً مُعَمًّا وَمُخْوَلَا
وَمَنْ كانَ ذَا بَابٍ لَهُ فِيهِ مَذْهَبٌ ... فَلاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يُسْمَى فَيُدْرَى وَيُعْقَلَا أ .هـ ، 
وفوق ذلك أن الناظم - رحمه الله - استفاد من أخطاء سابقيه ، واستدرك عليهم ؛ فوضح المبهم وفك الطلسم ؛ فكانت - بتوفيق الله - أعظم المتون في علم القراءات القرآنية المتواترة .
وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله . نسأل الله الإخلاص والتوفيق والقبول . والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم - الحلقة السابعة - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر . 

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[55] وهذِهِ أُرْجُوزَةٌ وَجِيزَهْ * * * جَمَعْتُ فِيهَا طَرُقًا عَزِيزَهْ
[56] وَلاَ أَقُولُ إِنَّهاَ قَدْ فَضَلَتْ * * * حِرْزَ الأَمَانِي بَلْ بِه قَدْ كَمَلَتْ
[57] حَوَتْ لِمَا فِيهِ مَعَ التَّيْسِيرِ * * * وَضِعْفِ ضِعْفِهِ سِوَى التَّحرِيرِ
[58] ضَمَّنْتُهَا كِتَابَ نَشْرِ الْعَشْرِ * * * فَهْيَ بِهِ طَيِّبَةٌ فِي النَّشْرِ 
هذه القصيدة الألفية (أرجوزة) من بحر الرجز ، والرَّجَز: بَحْرٌ مِنْ بُحُورِ الشِّعْر مَعْرُوفٌ ، ونوعٌ مِنْ أَنواعه يَكُونُ كُلُّ مِصْراع (شطر) مِنْهُ مُفْرَدًا، وَتُسَمَّى قَصَائِدُهُ أَراجِيزَ، وَاحِدَتُهَا أُرْجُوزَةٌ، وَهِيَ كَهَيْئَةِ السَّجْع إِلا أَنه فِي وَزْنِ الشِّعْر (*) ،
(*) هامش : (*) ومفتاحه - كما قال محمود إبراهيم - هو : في أبحر الأرجاز بحر يسهل... مستفعلن مستفعلن مستفعلن .
ويتكون البيت من هذا البحر ، من (مستفعلن) مكرره ست مرات، في كل شطر ثلاث تفعيلات، ويسمى حينئذ تاما، وربما تكون من:(مستفعلن) مكرره أربع مرات، في كل شطر تفعيلتان،ويسمى حينئذ مجزوءا ، وقد يتكون من (مستفعلن)مكررة ثلاث مرات،فيكون كأنه شطر من البيت، ولذا يسمى مشطورا.فإذا رأيته مكونا من (مستفعلن) مرتين، فذلك هو المنهوك . قَالَ الْحَرْبِيُّ: وَلَمْ يَبْلُغْنِي أَنه جَرَى عَلَى لِسَانِ النَّبِيِّ، صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، مِنْ ضُرُوبِ الرَّجَز إِلَّا ضَرْبَان ِ: المَنْهُوك والمَشْطُور، وَلَمْ يَعُدَّهما الْخَلِيلُ شِعْراً، فالمَنْهُوك كَقَوْلِهِ فِي رِوَايَةِ الْبَرَاءِ إِنه رأَى النَّبِيَّ، صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، عَلَى بَغْلَةٍ بَيْضَاءَ يَقُولُ: أَنا النَّبِيُّ لَا كَذِبْ، أَنا ابْنُ عَبْدِ المُطَّلِب ، والمَشْطُور كَقَوْلِهِ فِي رِوَايَةِ جُنْدب: إِنه، صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، دَمِيَتْ إِصبَعُه فَقَالَ: " هَلْ أَنتِ إِلا إِصْبَعٌ دَمِيتِ وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللَّه مَا لَقِيتِ" 
ويذكر أن النَّبِيَّ، صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كان يُعْجِبه نَحْوُ هَذَا مِنَ الشِّعر. قَالَ الْحَرْبِيُّ: فأَما الْقَصِيدَةُ فَلَمْ يَبْلُغْنِي أَنه أَنشد بَيْتًا تَامًّا عَلَى وَزْنِهِ إِنما كَانَ يُنْشِدُ الصَّدْرَ أَو العَجُز، فإِن أَنشده تَامًّا لَمْ يُقِمْه عَلَى وَزْنِهِ، إِنما أَنشد صَدْرَ بَيْتِ لَبِيدٍ:
أَلا كُلُّ شيْءٍ مَا خَلا اللَّهَ باطِلُ ، وَسَكَتَ عَنْ عَجُزه وَهُوَ : وكلُّ نَعِيمٍ لَا مَحالَةَ زَائِلُ، وأَنشد عَجُزَ بَيْتِ طَرَفَة : ويأْتيك مَنْ لَمْ تُزَوِّد بالأَخْبار ، وصَدْره : سَتُبْدِي لَكَ الأَيامُ مَا كنتَ جاهِلًا ، وأَنشد: أَتَجْعَلُ نَهْبي ونَهْبَ العُبَيْدِ ... بَيْنَ الأَقْرَعِ وعُيَيْنَة ، فَقَالَ النَّاسُ: بَيْنَ عُيَيْنَةَ والأَقْرَعِ، فأَعادها: بَيْنَ الأَقرع وَعُيَيْنَةَ، فَقَامَ أَبو بَكْرٍ، رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ، فَقَالَ: أَشهد أَنك رَسُولُ اللَّهِ! ثُمَّ قرأَ: وَما عَلَّمْناهُ الشِّعْرَ وَما يَنْبَغِي لَهُ، قَالَ: والرَّجَز لَيْسَ بشِعْرٍ عِنْدَ أَكثرهم. 
، قَالَ أَبو إِسحاق. إِنما سُمِّيَ الرَّجَز رَجَزا لأَنه تَتَوَالَى فِيهِ فِي أَوَّله حَرَكَةٌ وَسُكُونٌ ثُمَّ حَرَكَةٌ وَسُكُونٌ إِلى أَن تَنْتَهِيَ أَجزاؤه، يُشَبَّهُ بالرَّجَز فِي رِجْل النَّاقَةِ ورِعْدَتها، وَهُوَ أَن تَتَحَرَّكَ وَتَسْكُنَ ثُمَّ تَتَحَرَّكَ وَتَسْكُنَ، وَقِيلَ: سُمِّيَ بِذَلِكَ لِاضْطِرَابِ أَجزائه وَتَقَارُبِهَا، وَفِي حَدِيثِ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ، رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ: مَنْ قرأَ القرآن في أَقَلَّ من ثَلَاثٍ فَهُوَ راجزٌ، إِنما سَمَّاهُ رَاجِزاً لأَن الرَّجَزَ أَخف عَلَى لِسَانِ المُنْشِدِ، وَاللِّسَانُ بِهِ أَسْرَعُ مِنَ القَصيد . لسان العرب (5/351،350) .


يقول فمع قصر و إيجاز هذه القصيدة قد ضمنتها طرقا كثيرا للروايات القرآنية ، قاربت الألف طريق كما سبق (982) طريق نادرة قيمة ، ثم يقول – متواضعا – إنني إذ أسطر هذه الألفية أعترف بالسبق والفضل للإمام الشاطبي في منظومته ((حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني في القراءات السبع)) ، ولولاها ما كانت الطيبة ، ثم قال :- ((حَوَتْ لِمَا فِيهِ مَعَ التَّيْسِيرِ * * * وَضِعْفِ ضِعْفِهِ سِوَى التَّحرِيرِ)) هذا تصريح من الناظم بأنه هذه المنظومة متضمنة لما في ((حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني)) للإمام الشاطبي ، ولما في كتاب ((التيسير في القراءات السبع)) للإمام أبي عمرو الداني ، وأمثال أمثاله سوى التحرير ؛ يعني هذا بخلاف ما فيها من تحقيق وإتقان وتقويم ، وذهب فريق من العلماء بأن قوله ((سوى التحرير)) أنه ذكر في طيبته كل شيء إلا التحريرات التي يختص بها كل طريق ، إلا ما ندر ، والقولان صحيحان ، والله أعلم . 
ثم قال :- ((ضَمَّنْتُهَا كِتَابَ نَشْرِ الْعَشْرِ * * * فَهْيَ بِهِ طَيِّبَةٌ فِي النَّشْرِ)) هذه الألفية متضمنة لما في كتاب ((النشر في القراءات العشر)) ، فهي باحتوائها على القراءات العشر القرآنية نالت شرف الانتشار في البقاع والأقطار ؛ لاتصالها بكلام العزيز الغفار ، وكأن الناظم يقطع بانتشار هذه الألفية ؛ ليقينه باستجابة الدعاء وحسن ظنه بربه سبحانه ، كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :- ((ادْعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَنْتُمْ مُوقِنُونَ بِالإِجَابَةِ...)  ) الحديث حسن رواه الترمذي وأحمد وغيرهما ، وقال صلوات الله وسلامه عليه :- (( أَنَا عِنْدَ ظَنِّ عَبْدِي بِي فَلْيَظُنَّ بِي مَا شَاءَ)) صحيح رواه أحمد والدارمي وغيرهما .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري عن فضل كتابه النشر (1/86) :- انْفَرَدَ (النشر) بِالْإِتْقَانِ وَالتَّحْرِيرِ، وَاشْتَمَلَ جُزْءٌ مِنْهُ عَلَى كُلِّ مَا فِي الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ وَالتَّيْسِيرِ ؛ لِأَنَّ الَّذِي فِيهِمَا عَنِ السَّبْعَةِ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ طَرِيقًا، وَأَنْتَ تَرَى كِتَابَنَا هَذَا حَوَى ثَمَانِينَ طَرِيقًا تَحْقِيقًا، غَيْرَ مَا فِيهِ مِنْ فَوَائِدَ لَا تُحْصَى وَلَا تُحْصَرُ، وَفَرَائِدَ دُخِرَتْ لَهُ فَلَمْ تَكُنْ فِي غَيْرِهِ تُذْكَرُ، فَهُوَ فِي الْحَقِيقَةِ نَشْرُ الْعَشْرِ، وَمَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّ هَذَا الْعِلْمَ قَدْ مَاتَ قِيلَ لَهُ حَيٌّ بِالنَّشْرِ. وَإِنِّي لَأَرْجُو عَلَيْهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى عَظِيمَ الْأَجْرِ وَجَزِيلَ الثَّوَابِ يَوْمَ الْحَشْرِ، وَأَنْ يَجْعَلَهُ لِوَجْهِهِ الْكَرِيمِ مِنْ خَالِصِ الْأَعْمَالِ، وَأَنْ لَا يَجْعَلَ حَظَّ تَعَبِي وَنَصَبِي فِيهِ أَنْ يُقَالَ، وَأَنْ يَعْصِمَنِي فِي الْقَوْلِ وَالْعَمَلِ مِنْ زَيْغِ الزَّلَلِ وَخَطَأِ الْخَطَل ِ.
..............................  .................... ..............................  ..
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[59] وَهَا أَنَا مُقدِّمٌ عَلَيْهَا * * * فَوَائدًا مُهِمِّةً لَدَيْهَا
[60] كَالْقَوْلِ فِي مَخَارِجِ الْحُرُوفِ * * * وَكيْفَ يُتْلَى الذِّكْرُ والْوُقُوفِ
أراد الناظم قبل أن يسطر منظومته في القراءات أن يقدم بعض الفوائد التي تصون اللسان عن اللحن في كتاب الله تعالى ، ومنها المقدمات التجويدية اللازمة لكل قارئ قبل الشروع في هذا العلم ، كمخارج الحروف ؛ ليتوصل بها القارئ إلى النطق السليم للكلمات القرآنية ، وكذلك معرفة الوقف بأنواعه ؛ ليصون القارئ تلاوته عن الوقف القبيح ، وإيهام خلاف المعنى المراد ، والقرآن الكريم يفسر بالوقف الصحيح كما قال مشايخنا حفظهم الله ، قوله :- ((وَكيْفَ يُتْلَى الذِّكْرُ)) يشير إلى أنه في هذه المقدمة سيبين كيف يتلى يعني يقرأ القرآن الكريم بالقراءة الصحيحة ، وذلك بإعطاء الحروف حقها من صفة لها ومستحقها ، وما تبع ذلك من أحكام النون الساكنة والتنوين والمدود والغنن وغير ذلك ؛ قال تعالى : (( الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ تِلاَوَتِهِ أُوْلَـئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ )) (البقرة : 121).
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[61] مخَاَرِجُ الحْرُوُفِ سَبْعَةَ عَشَرْ * * * عَلى الَّذِى يَخْتَارُهُ مَنِ اْختَبَرْ
قوله ( مخارج ) جمع مخرج وهو محل خروج الحرف وتَميُّزُه عن غيره بواسطة صوت .
والمخارج قسمان :- 
1- مخرج محقق : وهو الذي يعتمد على جزء معين من أجزاء الفم [ كالحلق أو اللسان أو الشفتين ... ] .
2- مخرج مقدر : وهو الذي لا يعتمد على جزء معين من أجزاء الفم [ كحروف المد فمخرجها الجوف ] .
قوله(الحروف)جمع حرف وهو صوت يعتمد على مخرج محقق أو مقدر ، وهي على قسمين:-
1- أصلية : وهي الحروف الهجائية المعروفة ، وهي تسعة وعشرون حرفاً . 
2- فرعية : وذلك بأن يتولد الحرف من حرفين ويتردد بين مخرجين وبعضها غير فصيح وبعضها فصيح والوارد من الفصيح في القرآن خمسة : الألف الممالة – والهمزة المسهلة – واللام المفخمة – وإشمام الصاد صوت الزاي – والنون المخفاة . 
اختلف العلماء في عدد مخارج الحروف - تفصيلا - على ثلاثة مذاهب :-
المذهب الأول : أن المخارج سبعة عشر مخرجاً ، وهو مذهب الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي (*)
(*) هامش : (*) ونظم معجمه وفق الترتيب الصوتي للحروف ، وقد نظم بعض الأفاضل ترتيب الحروف في معجم العين بهذه الأبيات من بحر الكامل : عن حزن هجر خريدة غناجة******قلبي كواه جوىً شديد ضرار
صحبي سيبتدئون زجري طلباً******دهشي تطلب ظالم ذي ثار
رغماً لذي نصحي فؤادي بالهوى******متلهب وذوي الملام يماري


وجمهور الـقراء . وهذا القول اختاره ابن الجزري ، قال :- 
((على الذي يختاره من اختبر )) يعني أهل المعرفة بتلك المخارج كالخليل بن أحمد .
المذهب الثاني : أن المخارج ستة عشر مخرجاً - وذلك بإسقاط مخرج الجوف - وهذا مذهب سيبويه واختاره الشاطبي رحمه الله .
المذهب الثالث : أن المخارج أربعة عشر مخرجاً - وذلك بإسقاط مخرج الجوف وجعل اللام والراء والنون مخرجاً واحداً - وهذا مذهب يحيى الفراء وقطرب والجرمي بن إسحاق والمبرد وغيرهم .
وإجمالا مخارج الحروف خمسة أقسام :-
1- مخرج الجوف 2- مخرج الحلق 3- مخرج اللسان 
4- مخرج الشفتين 5- مخرج الخيشوم .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[62] فَالْجَوْفُ لِلْهَاوِي وَأُخْتَيْهِ وَهِيْ * * * حُرُوفُ مَدٍّ لِلْهَوَاءِ تَنْتَهِي
المخرج الأول :- (الجوف) ، وهو الخلاء الواقع داخل الحلق والفم 
وحروفه ثلاثة - هي حروف المد - وهي :- 
1- الألف المدية المفتوح ما قبلها . 2- الواو المدية المضموم ما قبلها .
3- الياء المدية المكسور ما قبلها .
وقد أجاد الشيخ الجمزوري رحمه الله حينما قال :- 
حُـرُوفُـهُ ثَـلاَثَـةٌ فَعِـيـهَـا ... مِنْ لَفْظِ وَايٍ وَهْيَ فِـي نُوحِيهَـا
وَالكَسْرُ قَبْلَ الْيَا وَقَبْلَ الْواوِ ضَـمْ ... شَرْطٌ وَفَتْـحٌ قَبْـلَ أَلْـفٍ يُلْتَـزَمْ
فالألف فتحة طويلة ، والواو ضمة طويلة ، والياء كسرة طويلة ؛ وهذا التجانس بين الواو والياء المديتين وما قبلهما جعلهما أختين للألف المدية . 
ثم قال ( للهواء تنتهي ) فحروف المد تنتهي للهواء يعني تخرج منه وتتصل به ، بخلاف باقي الحروف ، وقد جمعت الحروف الجوفية في كلمة ﴿ نُوحِيهَا ﴾ أو كلمة ﴿ أُوتِينَا ﴾ .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[63] وَقُلْ ِلأَقَصَى الْحَلْقِ هَمْزٌ هَاءُ * * * ثُمَّ لِوَسْطِهِ فَعيْنٌ حَاءُ
[64] أَدناهُ غَيْنٌ خَاؤُهَا ..... * * * ..........................
المخرج الثاني :- (الحلق) ، وينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام :- 
1- أقصى الحلق : وهو آخره مما يلي الصدر ويخرج منه الهمزة والهاء والهمزة أبعد من الهاء فهي أقرب للصدر من الهاء ، وهذا المخرج أشار إليه الناظم بقوله (ثم لأقصى الحلق همز هاء).
2- وسط الحلق : ويخرج منه العين والحاء ، ومخرج العين أبعد فهو أقرب لأقصى الحلق من الحاء وهذا المخرج أشار إليه الناظم بقوله ( ثم لوسطه فعين حاء ) .
3- أدنى الحلق : وهو أقربه إلى الفم ؛ ويخرج منه الغين والخاء وإلى ذلك أشار الناظم بقوله ( أدناه غين خاؤها ) ومخرج الغين أبعد فهو أقرب لوسط الحلق من الخاء [ وقيل بالعكس ] ، تمت الحروف الحلقية .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري :-
[64] .............. وَالْقَافُ * * * أَقْصَى اللِّسَانِ فَوْقُ ثُمَّ اْلكَافُ
[65] أَسْفَلُ وَالْوَسْطُ فَجِيمُ الشِّينُ يَا * * * وَالضَّادُ مِنْ حَافَتِهِ إذْ وَلِيَا
[66] َلاضْرَاسَ مِنْ أَيْسَرَ أَوْ يُمْنَاهَا * * * وَاللاَّمُ أَدْنَاهَا لِمُنْتَهَاهَا
[67] وَالنُّونُ مِنْ طَرَفِهِ تَحْتُ اجْعَلُوا * * * والرَّا يُدَانِيْهِ لِظَهْرٍ أَدْخَلُ
[68] وَالطَّاءُ وَالدَّالُ وَتَا مِنْهُ وَمِنْ * * * عُلْيَا الثَّنَايَاَ وَالصَّفِيرُ مُسْتَكِنْ
[69] مِنْهُ وَمِنْ فَوْقِ الثَّنَايَا السُّفْلَى * * * والظَّاءُ والذَّالُ وَثَا لِلْعُلْيَا
[70] مِنْ طَرَفَيْهِمَا....  ..............................  ... .........
المخرج الثالث :- ( اللسان) ويشتمل على عشرة مخارج بالتفصيل وهي :- 
1- أقصى اللسان مما يلي الحلق مع ما يحاذيه من الحنك الأعلى : ويخرج منه حرف 
[ القاف ] وأشار إليه الناظم بقوله ( والقاف أقصى اللسان ) أي آخره مما يلي الحلق 
( فوق ) أي مع ما فوقه من الحنك الأعلى .
2- أقصى اللسان أسفل مخرج القاف مع ما يحاذيه من الحنك الأعلى : ويخرج منه حرف
[الكاف] وأشار إليه الناظم بقوله (ثم الكاف) أي أنه من أقصى اللسان مع ما يحاذيه من الحنك الأعلى ولكنه (أسفل) من مخرج القاف فهو أقرب إلى الفم من مخرج القاف . 
والقاف والكاف يُسَمَّيَانِ حَرْفَيْنِ لَهَوِيَيْنِ نِسْبَةً إِلَى اللَّهَاةِ ، وَهِيَ الْجُزْءُ الْخَلْفِّي الْمُتَدَلِي مِنْ سَقْفِ الْحَلْقِِ .
3- وسط اللسان مع ما يحاذيه من الحنك الأعلى : ويخرج منه [ الجيم والشين والياء الغير مدية ] وأشار إليه الناظم بقوله ( والوسط فجيم الشين يا ) . 
ولكن يلاحظ أن : مخرج الجيم بإلصاق وسط اللسان بالحنك الأعلى بينما في الشين والياء تجافٍ ، والجيم من حروف الشدة وإغفال صفة الشدة في الجيم يجعلها معطشة [ يعني جيم مع شين ] وإن كانت لغة فصيحة، ولكن لم يقرأ بها القرآن الكريم . 
وَتُسَمَّى هَذِهِ الْحُرُوفُ (ج ، ش ، ي غير المدية) الْحُرُوفَ الشَّجْرِيَةََ نِسْبَةً إِِلَى شَجْرِِ الْفَمِ ، وَهُوَ مَا اتَّسَعَ مِنْهُ . 
4- إحدى حافتي اللسان مع ما يليها من الأضراس العليا اليسرى أو اليمنى : ويخرج منه حرف [الضاد] وخروجها من حافة اللسان اليسرى أسهل وأكثر استعمالا، وإلى هذا المخرج أشار الناظم بقوله (والضاد من حافته ) أي من حافة اللسان (إذ وليا الاَضراس ) أي مع ما يليها من الأضراس ( من أيسر أو يمناها ) أي إما من الجانب الأيمن أو الجانب الأيسر ، والأيسر أن تكون من الأيسر .
5- أدنى إحدى حافتي اللسان مع ما يحاذيها من لثة الأسنان العليا : ويخرج منه [ اللام ] وإليه أشار الناظم بقوله ( واللام أدناها لمنتهاها ) يعني أدنى حافة اللسان إلى منتهاها ، 
ومنتهى الحافة فيه خلاف :- فقيل : منتهى حافة اللسان هي طرف اللسان فمخرج اللام من أدنى إحدى حافتي اللسان إلى طرف اللسان مع ما يحاذيها من لثة الأسنان العليا .
وقيل : منتهى الحافة هي أدنى حافة اللسان الأخرى ، وأدنى الحافة هو ما يحاذي الضاحك [ والسن الضاحك هو ما يلي الناب ] .
6-رأس اللسان مع ما يحاذيه من الحنك الأعلى فويق الثنيتين : ويخرج منه حرف [ النون ] وأشار إليه الناظم بقوله ( والنون من طرفه ) أي من طرف اللسان - أي رأسه وما يحاذيه من اللثة - ( تحت اجعلوا ) أي اجعلوها تحت مخرج اللام قليلا ؛ فاللام أقرب إلى جهة الحلق من النون .
7- طرف اللسان مع شيء من ظهره وما يحاذيه من لثة الأسنان العليا : ويخرج منه حرف [ الراء ] وأشار إليه الناظم بقوله ( والراء يدانيه ) أي يقارب مخرج النون ولكنه ( لظهر أدخل ) فهو أدخل إلى ظهر اللسان قليلا من مخرج النون . 
وَتُسَمَّى الْحُرُوفُ الثَّلاثَةُ : اللامُ وَالنُّونُ وَالرَّاءُ حُرُوفًا ذَلَقِيَةً نِسْبَةً إِلَى طَرَفِ اللِّسَانِ ، وَطَرَفُ كِلِّ شَيْءٍ ذَلَقَهُ .
8- طرف اللسان مع أصول الثنايا العليا : ويخرج منه ثلاثة حروف [ الطاء والدال والتاء ] ومخرج الطاء أبعدها من الحلق وأقرب للأسنان ومخرج التاء بالعكس وبينهما الدال ، وإلى هذا المخرج أشار الناظم بقوله ( والطاء والدال وتا منه ) أي تخرج من طرف اللسان ( ومن ) أصول ( عليا الثنايا ) ، وَتُسَمَّى حُرُوفًا نِطْعِيَّةَ لِمُجَاوَرَةِ مَخْرَجِهَا نِطْعَ الْغَارِ الأَعْلَى ، وَهُوَ سُقْفُهُ ، وَهُوَ الْمَكَانُ الَّذِي يُرَى بِهِ آثَارٌ كَالْحُزُوزِ 
9- طرف اللسان وفوق الثنايا السفلى : ويخرج منه حروف الصفير وهي [ الصاد والزاي والسين ] وإلى هذا أشار الناظم بقوله ( والصفير مستكن ) أي وحروف الصفير مستقر خروجها ( منه ) أي من طرف اللسان ( ومن فوق الثنايا السفلى ) ، ، وَتُسَمَّى أَيْضًا حُرُوفَ أَسَلِيَّةَ نِسْبَةً إِلَى أَسَلَةِ اللِّسَانِ ، وَهِيَ طَرَفُهُ وَمُسْتَدَقُهُ .
10- طرف اللسان مع أطراف الثنايا العليا : ويخرج منه ثلاثة حروف (( الظاء والذال والثاء)) ، وإلى هذا أشار الناظم بقوله :- ((والظاء والذال وثا للعليا من طرفيهما)) يعني تخرج هذه الحروف من طرف اللسان وطرف الثنايا العليا ، وَتُسَمَّى الْحُرُوفُ اللِثَوِيَةِ نِسْبَةً إِلَى لِثَةِ الأَسْنَانِ .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري :-
[70] .........وَمِنْ بَطْنِ الشَّفَهْ * * * فَالْفَا مَعْ أطْرَافِ الثَّنَايَا الْمُشْرِفَهْ
[71] لِلشَّفَتَيْنِ الْوَاوُ بَاءٌ مِيمُ * * * ..............................  ....
المخرج الرابع :- (الشفتان) ويشتمل على مخرجين :-
1- بطن الشفة السفلى مع أطراف الثنايا العليا : ويخرج منه حرف [ الفاء ] وإلى هذا أشار الناظم بقوله ( ومن بطن الشفة ) أي السفلى ( فالفا مع أطراف الثنايا المشرفة ) أي العليا.
2- ما بين الشفتين : ويخرج منه ثلاثة أحرف (( الواو غير المدية والباء والميم )) وإلى هذا أشار الناظم بقوله (( للشفتين الواو باء ميم )) لكن بانفتاح الشفتين في الواو وبانطباقهما في الباء والميم ، وتسمى هذه الحروف (ف ، م ، ب ، و غير المدية) بالحروف الشفوية .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري :-
[71] ..............................  ....وغُنَّةٌ مَخْرَجُهَا الْخَيْشُومُ
المخرج الخامس :- (الخيشوم) .
والخيشوم : الْخَيْشُومُ أَعْلَى الأَنْف من الداخل ، وَمِنْهُ تَخْرُجُ الْغُنََّةُ ، وَحُرُوفُهُ هِيَ كل حرف تأتي معه الغنة سواء كانت النُّونَ الْمُشَدََّدَةَ وَالْمِيمَ الْمُشَدََّدَةَ وَالنُّونَ الْمُخْفَاةَ وَالْمِيمَ الْمُخْفَاةَ ، كذا الغنة تأتي عند اللام والراء لجميع القراء إلا شعبة وحمزة والكسائي وخلف وورش من طريق الأزرق . والله أعلم . وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله ، نسأل الله الإخلاص والتوفيق والقبول ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم - الحلقة الثامنة - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري :-
[72] صِفَاتُهَا جَهْرٌ وَرَخْوٌ مُسْتَفِلْ * * * مُنْفَتِحٌ مُصْمَتَةُ وَالضِّدَّ قُلْ
[73] مَهْمُوسُهَا فَحَثَّهُ شَخْصٌ سَكَتْ * * * شدِيدُهَا لَفْظُ أَجِدْ قَطِ بَكَتْ
[74] وَبَيْنَ رِخْوٍ وَالشَّدِيدِ لِنْ عُمَرْ * * * وَسَبْعُ عُلْوٍ خُصَّ ضَغْطٍ قِظْ حَصَرْ
[75] وَصَادُ ضَادٌ طَاءُ ظَاءٌ مُطبَقَهْ * * * وَفِرَّ مِنْ لُبِّ الْحُرُوفُ المُذْلَقَهْ
صفات الحروف سبع عشرة صفة ، وهي على قسمين ، قسم لا ضد له ، وقسم له ضد ، وهو الذي ذكره في أول الأبيات السابقة ثم قال :- ( والضد قل ) ، ورتبها على ضدها في الأبيات التي تليه : (جَهْرٌ) ضدها (مَهْمُوسُهَا فَحَثَّهُ شَخْصٌ سَكَتْ) ، و( رخو ) ضدها (شدِيدُهَا لَفْظُ أَجِدْ قَطِ بَكَتْ) وبينهما (لِنْ عُمَرْ) يعني التوسط ، و ( مستفل ) ضده (وَسَبْعُ عُلْوٍ خُصَّ ضَغْطٍ قِظْ) يعني الاستعلاء ، و ( منفتح ) ضده (صَادُ ضَادٌ طَاءُ ظَاءٌ مُطبَقَهْ) يعني الإطباق ، و ( مصمتة ) ضدها (فِرَّ مِنْ لُبِّ الْحُرُوفُ المُذْلَقَهْ) ، ويلاحظ أن الناظم أدرج حروف الصفات المضادة ؛ ليعلم القارئ بحروف الصفات الأخرى ، وبهذا يختصر عشر صفات بحروفها في أربعة أبيات ، وهاهي الصفات العشر :-
1- الْجَهْرُ (وَضِدُّهُ الْهَمْسُ)
الْجَهْرُ لُغَةً : الإعْلانُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : مَنْعُ جَرَيَانِ النَّفَسِ مَعَ الْحَرْفِ لِقُوَةِ الاعْتِمَادِ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ مِنْ صِفَاتِ الْقُوَةِ وَضِدُّهُ الْهَمْسُ ، وَالْهَمْسُ لُغَةً : الإخْفَاءُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : صِفَةٌ مِنْ صِفَاتِ الضَّعْفِ وَمَعْنَاهُ جَرَيَانُ النَّفَسِ مَعَ الْحَرْفِ ؛ لِضَعْفِ الاعْتَمَادِ عَلَيْهِ ، وَعَدَدُ حُرُوفِهِ عَشَرَةٌ مَجْمُوعَةٌ فِي حُرُوفِ (فَحَثَّهُ شَخْصٌ سَكَتَ) ، وبِهَذَا تَكُونُ حُرُوفُ الْهِجَاءِ التِّسْعَةَ عَشْرَ البَاقِيَةُ هِيَ الْحُرُوفُ الْمَجْهُورُةُ .
2- الرَّخَاوَةُ (وَضِدُّهَا الشِّدَةُ وَالتَّوَسُطُ)
الرَّخَاوَةُ لُغَةً : اللِّينُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : جَرَيَانُ الصَّوْتِ مَعَ الْحَرْفِ لِضَعْفِهِ ، وَهِيَ مِنْ صِفَاتِ الضَّعْفِ وَضِدُّهَا الشِّدَةُ وَالتَّوَسُطُ ، فَأَمَّا الشِّدَةُ لُغَةً : فَالْقُوَّةُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : امْتِنَاعُ جَرَيَانِ الصَّوْتِ مَعَ الْحَرْفِ لِقُوَّتِهِ ، وَالْحُرُوفُ الشَّدِيدَةُ ثَمَانِيَةٌ مَجْمُوعَةٌ فِي قَوْلِكَ :
( أجِدْ قَطٍ بَكَتْ ) ، وَيَجِبُ مُرَاعَاةُ الشِّدَّةِ فِي الْكَافِ وَالتَّاءِ بِأَنْ يُمْنَعَ الصَّوْتُ مِنَ الْجَرَيَانِ مَعَهُمَا مَعَ إِثْبَاتِهِمَا فِي مَحِلِّهِمَا ، كَمَا قَالَ النَّاظِمُ في المقدمة الجزرية : 
وَرَاعِ شِـــدَّةً بِــكَــافٍ وَبِـتَـا...كَشِ  رْكِـكُـمْ وَتَـتَـوَفَّـى فِـتْـنَـتَـا 
وَأَمَّا التَّوَسُطُ لُغَةً : فَالاعْتِدَالُ وَاصْطِلاحًا : اعْتِدَالُ الصَّوْتِ بَيْنَ الرَّخَاوَةِ وَالشِّدَةِ ، وَالْحُرُوفُ الْمُتَوَسِطَةُ خَمْسَةٌ ، وَهِيَ مَجْمُوعَةٌ فِي قَوْلِ النّّاظِمِ : ( لِنْ عُمَرْ ) ، وَبِهَذِا يَكُونُ السِّتَةُ عَشرَ حَرْفاً الْبَاقِيَةُ الْحُرُوفَ الرَّخَوَةَ .
3- الاِسْتِفَالُ (وَضِدُّهُ الاسْتِعْلاءُ ) .
الاسْتِفَالُ لُغَةً : الانْخِفَاضُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : انْخِفَاضُ اللِّسَانِ عَنِ الْحَنَكِ الأعْلَى إِلَى قَاعِ الْفَمِ عِنْدَ النُّطْقِ بِالْحَرْفِ وَحُرُوفُهُ هِيَ مَا بَقِيَ مَنْ حُرُوفِ الاسْتِعْلاءِ ، وَالاسْتِفَالُ مِنْ صِفَاتِ الضَّعْفِ ، وَحُرُوفُ الاسْتِفَالِ كُلُّهَا مُرَقَّقَةٌ .
وَالتَّرْقِيقُ لُغَةً : التَّخْفِيفُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : نُحُولٌ يَدْخُلُ عَلَى صَوْتِ الْحَرْفِ فَلا يَمْتَلِئُ الْفَمُ بِصَدَاهُ ، والترقيق صفة عارضة ، وَضِدُّ الاسْتِفَالِ الاسْتِعْلاءُ وَهُوَ لُغَةً : الارْتِفَاعُ .
وَاصْطِلاحًا : ارْتِفَاعُ اللِّسَانِ إِلَى الْحَنَكِ الأعْلَى عِنْدَ النُّطْقِ بِالْحَرْفِ وَالاسْتِعْلاءُ مِنْ صِفَاتِ الْقُوَّةِ ، وَحُرُوفُهُ سَبْعَةٌ مَجْمُوعَةٌ فِي قَوْلِ النّّاظِمِ : ( خُصَّ ضَغْطٍ قِظْ ) ، وَحُرُوفُ الاسْتِعْلاءِ كُلُّهَا مُفَخَّمَةٌ ، قوله ((حصر)) أي أن حروف الاستعلاء منحصرة في هذه السبعة فقط . 
وَالتَّفْخِيمُ لُغَةً : التَّسْمِينُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : سِمَنٌ أَوْ غِلَظٌ يَدْخُلُ عَلَى صَوْتِ الْحَرْفِ حَتَّى يَمْتَلِئَ الْفَمُ بِصَدَاهُ ، والتفخيم صفة عارضة ، وَأَقْوَى حَالاتِ التَّفْخِيمِ عِنْدَمَا يَقَعُ أَحَدُ هَذِهِ الْحُرُوفِ مَفْتُوحًا وَبَعْدَهُ أَلِفٌ نَحْوُ : طَائِعِينَ ، ثُمَّ الْمَفْتُوحُ وَلَيْسَ بَعْدَهُ أَلِفٌ نَحْوُ : صَبَرَ ، ثُمَّ الْمَضْمُومُ نَحْوُ : فَضُرِبَ ، ثُمَّ السَّاكِنُ نَحْوُ : فَاقْضِ ثُمَّ الْمَكْسُورُ نَحْوُ : خِيَانَةً . 
قَالَ صَاحِبُ الْمُقَدِّمَةِ :
وَحَـرْفَ الاسْتِعْـلاَءِ فَخِّـمْ وَاخْصُصَـا...لا  ْبَـاقَ أَقْـوَى نَحْـوَ قَـالَ وَالْعَـصَـا
وَبِذَلِكَ يَتَبَيَّنُ أَنَّ حُرُوفَ التَّرْقِيقِ هِيَ كُلُّ الْحُرُوفِ الْمُضَادَةِ لِحُرُوفِ التَّفْخِيمِ السَّبْعَةِ ، وَبِذَلِكَ يَكُونُ عَدَدُ حُرُوفِ التَّرْقِيقِ اثْنَيْنِ وَعِشْرِينَ حَرْفاً ، وَلَكِنَّ بَعْضَهَا يُفَخَّمُ فِي أَحْوَالٍ وَيُرَقَّقُ فِي أَحْوَالٍ كَاللامِ وَالرَّاءِ (*) ، كَذَا الألِفُ الْمَدِّيَّةِ فَهِيَ تَتْبَعُ مَا قَبْلَهَا ، فَتُفَخَّمُ بَعْدَ حُرُوفِ التَّفْخِيمِ ، وَتُرَقََّقُ بَعْدَ حُرُوفِ التَّرْقِيقِ ، وَكَذَلِكَ الْهَمْزَةُ (قَطْعًا كَانَتْ أَوْ وَصْلاً) إِذَا ابْتُدِأَ بِهَا فَإِنَّهَا تُرَقَّقُ دَائِمًا .
قَالَ صَاحِبُ الْمُقَدِّمَةِ : 1
فَرَقِّـقَـنْ مُسْتَـفِـلاً مِـنْ أَحْــرُفِ ... وَحَــاذِرَنْ تَفْخِـيـمَ لَـفْـظِ الأَلِــفِ
كَهَـمْـزِ أَلْحَـمْـدُ أَعُــوذُ إِهْـدِنَـا... ألـلَّــهُ ثُـــمَّ لاَمِ لِـلَّــهِ لَــنَــا
وَلْيَتَلَطَّـف  ْ وَعَلَـى الـلَّـهِ وَلاَ الـضْ... وَالْمِيـمِ مِـنْ مَخْمَصَـةٍ وَمِـنْ مَـرَضْ
وَبَـاءِ بَــرْقٍ بَـاطِـلٍ بِـهِـمْ بِـذِي... وَاحْرِصْ عَلَـى الشِّـدَّةِ وَالجَهْـرِ الَّـذِي
فِيهَـا وَفِـي الْجِيـمِ كَحُـبِّ الصَّـبْـرِ... وَرَبْــوَةٍ اجْتُـثَّـتْ وَحَــجِّ الْفَـجْـرِ
وَبَـيِّـنَـنْ مُـقَـلْـقَـلاً إِنْ سَـكَنَـا... وَإِنْ يَكُـنْ فِـي الْوَقْـفِ كَــانَ أَبْيَـنَـا
وَحَـاءَ حَصْحَـصَ أَحَـطـتُّ الْحَـقُّ... وَسِـيـنَ مُسْتَقِـيـمِ يَسْـطُـو يَسْـقُـو
4- الاِنْفِتَاحُ (وَضِدُّهُ الإطْبَاقُ) 
الانْفِتَاحُ لُغَةً : الافْتِرَاقُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : تَجَافِي كُلٍّ مِنْ طََرْفِ اللِّسَانِ وَالْحَنَكِ الأعْلَى مِنَ الآخِرِ حَتَّى يَخْرُجَ الرِّيحُ مِنْ بَيْنِهِمَا عِنْدَ النُّطْقِ بِالْحَرْفِ ، وَالانْفِتَاحُ مِنْ صِفَاتِ الضَّعْفِ ، وَحُرُوفُهُ هِيَ مَا بَقِيَ مَنْ حُرُوفِ ضِدِّهِ ، وَهُوَ الإطْبَاقُ ، الإطْبَاقُ لُغَةً : الإلصَاقُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : تَلاصُقُ مَا يُحَاذِي اللِّسَانَ مِنَ الْحَنَكِ الأعْلَى لِلِّسَانِ عِنْدَ النُّطْقِ بِالْحُرُوفِ ، وَحُرُوفُ الإطْبَاقِ أََرْبَعَةٌ هِيَ :
( ص ، ض ، ط ، ظ ) فِيهَا يَنْطَبِقُ اللِّسَانُ عَلَى الْحَنَكِ الأَعَلَى ، وَهِيَ أَقْوَى الْحُرُوفِ تَفْخِيماً وَأَقْوَاهَا عَلَى الإطْلاقِ الطَّاءُ ، وَأَضْعَفُهَا الظَّاءُُ .
فوائد مهمة
إذا طرحت حروف الإطباق ( ص ، ض ، ط ، ظ ) من حروف الاستعلاء ( خص ضغط قظ ) تكون النتيجة ( ق ، غ ، خ ) ، وهذه الحروف الثلاثة إذا جاءت مكسورة أو ساكنة ومسبوقة بكسر فإنها تأخذ تفخيما نسبيا كما سماه العلماء ، الأمثلة :-
{نُّذِقْهُ} [الحج: 25] {يَزِغْ} [سبأ: 12] {ولكن اختلفوا} [البقرة: 253] . أو إذا كانت الغين والخاء ساكنتين للوقف وقبلهما ياء لينة نحو {زَيْغٌ} [آل عمران: 7] و {شَيْخٌ} [القصص: 23] ، {أَفْرِغْ} [الأعراف: 126] {وَإِخْوَانَكُم  } [التوبة: 23] ، {إِلاَّ مَنِ اغترف} [البقرة: 249] { وَلَـكِنِ اخْتَلَفُواْ } [البقرة: 253] ولا يضر وجود حرف الاستعلاء بعد الغين في نحو {لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا} [آل عمران: 8] ، ويستثني من التفخيم النسبي الخاء إذا سبقت بحرف الراء ، كما قال الشيخ المتولي رحمه الله :-
وخاءُ إخراج بتفخيمٍ أتت ... من أجل راءٍ بعدها إذْ فخِّمتْ 
الأمثلة :- {وَيُخْرِجُكُمْ إِخْرَاجاً} [نوح: 18] ، { أَوِ اخْرُجُواْ} [النساء: 66] {وَقَالَتِ اخْرُجْ عَلَيْهِنَّ } [يوسف: 31] .
، وتتميما للفائدة إليك مراتب التفخيم لحروف الاستعلاء ، وللعلماء فيه مذهبان ، المذهب الأول : أن مراتب التفخيم ثلاث وهي: 1- المفتوح. 2- المضموم. 3- المكسور، وأما الساكن فيتبع ما قبله .
المذهب الثاني : أن مراتبه خمس وهي :-
1- المفتوح الذي بعده ألف، مثل: " خَاسِرِينَ".2- المفتوح من غير ألف، مثل: " خَسِرَ".
3- المضموم، مثل: " خُسْرٍ".4- الساكن، مثل: " " اخْسَئُواْ".5- المكسور، مثل: " أَخِي".
قال العلامة الْمُتَولِّي رحمه الله في بيان مراتب التفخيم:
ثُمَّ الْمُفَخَّمَاتُ عَنْهُمْ آتِيَهْ ... عَلَى مَرَاتِبٍ ثَلاَثٍ، وَهِيَهْ
مَفْتُوحُهَا، مَضْمُومُهَا، مَكْسُورُهَا ... وَتَابِعٌ مَا قَبْلَهُ سَاكِنُهَا
فَمَا أَتَى مِنْ قَبْلِهِ مِنْ حَرَكَهْ ... فَافْرِضْهُ مُشْكَلاً بِتِلْكَ الْحَرَكَهْ
وَقِيلَ: بَلْ مَفْتُوحُهَا مَعَ الأَلِفْ ... وَبَعْدَهُ الْمَفْتُوحُ مِنْ دُونِ أَلِفْ
مَضْمُومُهَا، سَاكِنُهَا، مَكْسُورُهَا ... فَهَذِهِ خَمْسٌ أَتَاكَ ذِكْرُهَا
فَهْيَ وَإِنْ تَكُنْ بِأَدْنَى مَنْزِلَهْ ... فَخِيمَةٌ قَطْعاً مِنَ الْمُسْتَفِلَهْ
فَلاَ يُقَالُ إِنَّهَا رَقِيقَهْ ... كَضِدِّهَا، تِلْكَ هِيَ الْحَقِيقَهْ
، وقال صاحب الجواهر الغوالي رحمه الله تعالى :
مراتبُ التفخيم خمسٌ حقِّقتْ ... حروفه قظ خُصَّ ضغط جُمِعتْ
فالأول المفتوح بعْدَه أَلف ... والثاني مفتوح وذا بلا ألِفْ
كذلك المضمومُ الإسكان ارْتَقَى ... مكسورَه رقِّق سِوَى ما أطْبقَا 
يقصد أن حروف الإطباق :- (ص، ض، ط، ظ) لا تتأثر بالكسرِ ، ولكن (ق ، غ ، خ) تتأثر كما سبق ، وَبِذَلِكَ يَتَبَيَّنُ أَنَّ حُرُوفَ الاِنْفِتَاحِ هِيَ كُلُّ الْحُرُوفِ الْمُضَادَةِ لِحُرُوفِ الإطْبَاقِ ، وَهِيَ خَمْسَةُ وَعِشْرُونَ حَرْفاً .
قَالَ صَاحِبُ الْمُقَدِّمَةِ :
وَحَـرْفَ الاسْتِعْـلاَءِ فَخِّـمْ وَاخْصُصَـا... لاطْبَـاقَ أَقْـوَى نَحْـوَ قَـالَ وَالْعَـصَـا
وَبَيِّـنِ الإِطْبَـاقَ مِـنْ أَحَـطـتُّ مَـعْ... بَسَطـتَّ وَالخُـلْـفُ بِنَخْلُقْـكُـم  ْ وَقَــعْ
وَيَجِبُ عَلَى الْقَارِئِ أَنْ يُرَاعِيَ إِظْهَارَ السُّكُونِ فِي الْحَرْْفِ السَّاكِنِ وَأَنْ يُخَلِّصَ الْحُرُوفَ لِئَلا تَخْتَلِطَ الْمَخَارِجُ بِبِعْضِهَا فَتُوهِمُ خِلافَ الصَّوَابِ ، كَمَا قَالَ النَّاظِمُ ابْنُ الْجَزْرِيِّ t :
وَاحْرِصْ عَلَـى السُّكُـونِ فِـي جَعَلْنَـا... أَنْعَمْـتَ وَالمَغْضُـوبِ مَــعْ ضَلَلْـنَـا
وَخَلِّصِ انْفِتَـاحَ مَـحْـذُورًا عَـسَـى... خَـوْفَ اشْتِبَاهِـهِ بِمَحْظُـورًا عَـصَـى
5- الإصْمَاتُ (وَضِدُّهُ الإِذْلاقُ)
الإِصْمَاتُ لُغَةً : الْمَنْعُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : امْتِنَاعُ تَرْكِيبِ كَلِمَةٍ أُصُولُهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ أَوْ خَمْسَةُ أَحْرُفٍ مِنْ الْحُرُوفِ الْمُصْمَتَةِ ، بَلْ لا بُدَّ أَنْ يُوجَدَ فِيهَا حَرْفٌ أَوْ أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الْحُرُوفِ الْمُذْلَقَةِ . وَضِدُّهُ الإِذْلاقُ ، وَالإِذْلاقُ لُغَةً : حِدَّةُ اللِّسَانِ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : سُرْعَةُ النُّطْقِ بِالْحَرْفِ لِخُرُوجِهِ مِنْ طَرَفِ اللِّسَانِ كَاللامِ وَالرَّاءِ وَالنُّونِ ، وَالْبَعْضُ مِنَ الشَّفَتَيْنِ كَالْفَاءِ وَالْبَاءِ وَالْمِيمِ ، وَالْحُرُوفُ الْمُذْلَقَةُ سِتَةٌ مَجْمُوعَةٌ فِي قَوْلِ النّّاظِمِ : ( فَرَّ منْ لُبِّ ) ، وَبِذَلِكَ يَتَبَيَّنُ أَنَّ حُرُوفَ الاصْمَاتِ هِيَ كُلُّ الْحُرُوفِ الْمُضَادَةِ لِحُرُوفِ لِلإِذْلاقِ ، وَهِيَ ثَلاثَةٌ وَعِشْرُونَ حَرْفاً .
وَهَاتَانِ الصِّفَتَانِ الاصْمَاتُ والإِذْلاقُ لا تُعْطِيَانِ الْحُرُوفَ قُوَّةً وَلا ضَعْفاً . 
قَالَ صَاحِبُ الْمُقَدِّمَةِ :
صِفَاتُهَـا جَـهْـرٌ وَرِخْــوٌ مُسْتَـفِـلْ... مُنْفَـتِـحٌ مُصْمَـتَـةٌ وَالـضِّـدَّ قُـــلْ
مَهْمُوسُهَـا (فَحَثَّـهُ شَخْـصٌ سَـكَـت)ْ...شَدِي  ْدُهَـا لَفْـظُ (أَجِــدْ قَــطٍ بَـكَـتْ)
وَبَيْـنَ رِخْـوٍ وَالشَّدِيـدِ ( لِـنْ عُمَـرْ)... وَسَبْعُ عُلْوٍ (خُصَّ ضَغْـطٍ قِـظْ) حَصَـرْ
وَصَـادُ ضَـادٌ طَـاءُ ظَـاءٌ مُطْبَـقَـهْ... وَ (فِـرَّ مِـنْ لُـبِّ) الحُـرُوفِ المُذْلَقَـهْ
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[76] صَفِيرُهَا صَادٌ وَزَايٌ سِينُ * * * قَلْقَلَةٌ قُطْبُ جَدٍ وَالِّلِيْنُ
[77] وَاوٌ وَيَاءٌ سَكَنَا وَانْفَتَحَا * * * قَبْلَهُمَا والاِنْحِراَفُ صُحِّحَا
[78] فِى اللاَّمِ وَالرَّا وَبِتَكْرِيرٍ جُعِلْ * * * وَللِتَّفَشِّي الشِّينُ ضَادًا اسْتَطِلْ
ذكر الناظم الصفات التي ليس لها ضد : وهي سبع صفات :-
((الصفير - القلقلة - اللين - الانحراف - التكرير - التفشي - الاستطالة)) .
1- الصَّفِيرُ 
الصَّفِيرُ لُغَةً : صَوْتٌ يُشْبِهُ صَوْتَ الطَّائِرِ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : صَوْتٌ زَائِدٌ يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الشَّفَتَيْنِ يُصَاحِبُ حُرُوفَهُ الثَّلاثَةَ ، وَهِيَ الزَّايُ وَالسِّينُ وَالصَّادُ وَأَقْوَاهَا الصَّادُ .
الأَمْثِلَةُ : ) زَكَرِيَّا ( ، ) z مَسَّنِيَ ( ، ) وَالصَّابِرِينَ ( . 
2- الْقَلْقَلَةُ 
الْقَلْقَلَةُ لُغَةً : الاضْطِرَابُ وَالتَّحْرِيكُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : شِدَةُ الصَّوْتِ وَتَحْرِيكُ مَخْرَجِ الْحَرْفِ السَّاكِنِ حَتَّى يُسْمَعُ لَهُ نَبْرَةٌ قَوِيَّةٌ ، وَالْقَلْقَلَةُ أَقْرَبُ إِِلَى الْفَتْحِ مِنْهُ إِلَى الْكَسْرِ ، وَحُرُوفُهَا خَمْسَةُ سَوَاكِنَ فِي قَوْلِكَ ( قُطْبٌ جَدَّ ) ، فِهِيَ :
( الْقَافُ ، وَالطَّاءُ ، وَالْبَاءُ ، وَالْجِيمُ ، وَالدَّالُ) ، وَالْقَلْقَلَةُ فِي السَّاكِنِ الْمُتَطَرِفِ فِي الْوَقْفِ أَقْوَى مِنْهُ فِي السَّاكِنِ الْمُتَوَسِطِ ، وَفِي الْمُشَدَدِ أَقُوَى مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ .
الأَمْثِلَةُ : ) خَلَقْنَا (،) يُشَاقِقِ (،) أَطْوَارًا ( ،) تُشْطِطْ ( ،) الْأَبْوَابُ (،) ، وَتَبَّ ( ،
) النَّجْدَيْنِ ( ،) يُخْرِجْ ( ، ) وَشَدَدْنَا ( ،) لَقَدْ ( .
3- اللِّينُ 
اللِّينُ لُغَةً : ضِدُّ الْخُشُونَةِ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : اخْرَاجُ الْحَرْفِ مِنْ مَخْرَجِهِ فِي لِينٍ بِغَيْرِ تَكَلُّفٍ ، وَحُرُوفُهُ اثْنَانِ الْوَاوُ وَالْيَاءُ السَّاكِنَتَانِ بَعْدَ فَتْحٍ ، وَقْدَ سَبَقَتْ الإِشَارَةُ إِلَيْهِ فِي مَدِّ اللِّينِ .
4- الانْحِرَافُ 
الانْحِرَافُ لُغَةً : الْمَيْلُ وَالْعُدُولُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : مَيْلُ الْحَرْفِ بَعْدَ خُرُوجِهِ إِلَى طَرَفِ اللِّسَانِ ، وَحَرْفَاهُ هُمَا اللامُ وَالرَّاءُ . وَسُمِّيَا بِذَلِكَ لانْحِرَافِهِمَ  ا عَنْ مَخْرَجِهِمَا إِلَى مَخْرَجِ غَيْرِهِمَا ، فَاللامُ تَمِيلُ إِلَى مَخْرَجِ النُّونِ ، وَالرَّاءُ تَمِيلُ إِلَى ظَهْرِ اللِّسَانِ .
5- التَّكْرِيرُ
التَّكْرِيرُ لُغَةً : إِعَادَةُ الشَّيْءِ مَرَّةً بَعْدَ مَرَّةٍ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : ارْتِعَادُ طَرَفِ اللِّسَانِ عِنْدَ النُّطْقِ بِالْحَرْفِ ، وَالتَّكْرِيرُ مَلازِمٌ لِلرَّاءِ خَاصَّةً ، كَمَا قََالَ ابْنُ الْجَزْرِيِّ : وَأَخْفِ تَكْرِيرًا إِذَا تُشَدَّدُ. قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : هَذِهِ الصِّفَةُ تُعْرَفُ لِتُجْتَنَبُ ، وَلَا يَصِحُّ لأنَّ التَّكْرِيرَ صِفَةٌ ذَاتِيَّةٌ لِلرَّاءِ ، وَهِي بِخِلَافِ التِّكْرَارِ ، قَالَ شَيْخُنَا د.سَعِيدُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ السَّكَنْدَرِي حَفِظَهُ اللهُ :
أَلْزِمَنِ الرَّا قَرْعَ اللّسَانِ ... تَكْرِيرًا لا تِكْرَارًا وَذَا بَيَانِي (لِتَكْمُلاُ)
إِذَا ارْتَعَدَ اللِّسَانُ فِيهَا مَرَّهْ ... وَلا يَكُونُ فِيهَا غَيْرَ مَرَّهْ (لِتَجْمُلاَ)
6- التَّفَشِّي 
التَّفَشِّي لُغَةً : الانْتِشَارُ وَالاتِّسَاعُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : انْتِشَارُ الرِّيحِ فِي الْفَمِ ، وَهِيَ صِفَةٌ مُلازِمَةٌ لِحَرْفٍ وَاحِدٍ هُوَ حَرْفِ الشِّينِ .
7- الإِسْتِطَالَةُ 
الاسْتِطَالَةُ لُغَةً : الامْتِدَادُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : امْتِدَادُ الصَّوْتِ مِنْ أَوَّلِ حَافَّتَيِ اللِّسَانِ إِلَى آخِرِهَا، وَهِيَ صِفَةٌ مُلازِمَةٌ لِحَرْفٍ وَاحِدٍ ، هُوَ الضَّادُ فَاحْذَرْ نُطْقَهَا ظَاءً .
قَالَ صَاحِبُ الْمُقَدِّمَةِ :
وَالـضَّـادَ بِسْتِـطَـالَـة  ٍ وَمَـخْـرَجِ...م  يِّـزْ مِـنَ الـظَّـاءِ وَكُلُّـهَـا تَـجِـي
وَأَمَّا عِنْدَ لِقَاءِ الضَّادِ بِالظَّاءِ فَيَجِبُ إِظْهَارُهُمَا ، كَذَا عِنْدَ لِقَاءِ أَحَدِهِمَا بِحَرْفٍ آخَرَ كَالطَّاءِ أَوِ التَّاءِ ، كَمَا قَالَ ابْنُ الْجَزْرِيِّ فِي الْمُقَدِّمَةِ :
وَإِنْ تَـلاَقَـيَــا الـبَــيَــانُ لاَزِمُ... أَنْـقَـضَ ظَـهْـرَكَ يَـعَـضُّ الظَّـالِـمُ
وَاضْطُّـرَّ مَـعْ وَعَظْتَ مَـعْ أَفَضْـتُـمُ... وَصَــفِّ هَــا جِبَاهُـهُـم عَلَـيْـهِـمُ
وَبِهَذَا تَنْتَهِي الصِّفَاتُ السَّبْعَةَ عَشَرَ الَّتِي ذَكَرَهَا الْعَلامَةُ ابْنُ الْجَزَرِيِّ ، وتتميما للصفات ألحقت صِفَةٌ الْغُنَّةِ ، والْغُنَّةُ لُغَةً : التَّرَنُّمُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : صَوْتٌ جَمِيلٌ فِي الْخَيْشُومِ وَالْخَيْشُومُ أَعْلَى الأنْفِ ، كَمَا قَالَ ابْنُ الْجَزْرِيِّ فِي الْمُقَدِّمَةِ : وَغُـنَّــةٌ مَخْـرَجُـهَـا الخَـيْـشُـومُ .
وَلِلْغُنَّةِ حَرْفَانِ هُمَا النُّونُ وَالْمِيمُ الْمُشَدََّدَتَ  انِ ، قَالَ صَاحِبُ التُّحْفَة :-
وَغُـنَّ مِيمًـا ثُـمَّ نُونًـا شُــدِّدَا ... وَسَـمِّ كُـلاً حَـرْفَ غُنَّـةٍ بَــدَا 
وسيأتي الكلام عن مراتب الغنة عند قول الناظم :- وأظهر الغنة من نون ومن ...ميم ... انتهى ، والله أعلم . 
وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله ، نسأل الله الإخلاص والتوفيق والقبول ، والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلّ اللهم وسلّم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين . والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم - الحلقة التاسعة - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر .
جَدْوَلٌ لِبَيَانِ حُرُوفِ الْهِجَاءِ مَخْرَجاً وَصِفَة ً
حَرْفُ الْهِجَاءِ...مَخ  رَجُهُ ...صِفَاتُ الْقُوَّةِ فِيهِ...صِفَاتُ الضَّعْفِ فِيهِ....صِفَاتٌ لا قُوَّةَ فِيهَا وَلا ضَعْفَ...عَدَدُ الصِّفَاتِ
1-الْهَمْزَةُ ....أَقْصَى الْحَلْقِ...الْج  هْرُ وَالشِّدَةُ .....الاِسْتِفَال   وَالانْفِتَاحُ .........الاصْمَاتُ ................ 5
2- الْبَاءُ ....الشَّفَتَانِ مَعَ انْطِبَاقِهِمَا ....الْجَهْرُ وَالشِّدَةُ وَالْقَلْقَلَةُ .......الإِسْتِفَا  ُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ .....الذَّلاقَةُ ....6
3- التَّاءُ ....طَرَفُ اللِّسَانِ وَأُصُولُ الثَّنَايَا الْعُلْيَا ....الشِّدَةُ ....الإِسْتِفَالُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ وَالْهَمْسُ ...الإِصْمَاتُ ...5
4- الثَّاءُ ....طَرَفُ اللِّسَانِ وَأَطْرَافُ الثَّنَايَا الْعُلْيَا.....0....  .الْهَمْسُ وَالرَّخَاوَةُ..  .وَالاسْتِفَالُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ ...الإِصْمَاتُ....5
5- الْجِيمُ .وَسَطُ اللِّسَانِ مَعَ مَا فَوْقَهُ مِنَ الْحَنَكِ الأَعْلَى..الْجَ  هْرُ وَالشِّدَةُ وَالْقَلْقَلَةُ  ...الإِسْتِفَالُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ..  الإِصْمَاتُ ...6
6- الْحَاءُ .... وَسَطُ الْحَلْقِ ...الْهَمْسُ وَالرَّخَاوَةُ ....0...... وَالاسْتِفَالُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ ... الإِصْمَاتُ...... 5
7- الْخَاءُ ... أَدْنَى الْحَلْقِ ... الإِسْتِعْلاءُ ...الْهَمْسُ وَالرَّخَاوَةُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ ....الإِصْمَاتُ ........5
8- الدَّالُ ... طَرَفُ اللِّسَانِ وَأُصُولُ الثَّنَايَا الْعُلْيَا ....الْجَهْرُ وَالشِّدَةُ وَالْقَلْقَلَةُ ...الاسْتِفَالُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ..  .الإِصْمَاتُ...6
9- الذَّالُ ...طَرَفُ اللِّسَانِ وَأَطْرَافُ الثَّنَايَا الْعُلْيَا ... الْجَهْرُ ...الرَّخَاوَةُ وَالاسْتِفَالُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ ...الإِصْمَاتُ ...5
10- الرَّاءُ ....طَرَفُ اللِّسَانِ مِمَّا يَلِي ظَهْرَهُ ...الْجَهْرُ وَالانْحِرَافُ وَالتَّكْرِيرُ ..التَّوَسُطُ بَيْنَ الرَّخَاوَةِ وَالشِّدَةِ وَالاسْتِفَالُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ ...الذَّلاقَةُ ....7
11- الزَّايُ ... طَرَفُ اللِّسَانِ وَأَطْرَافُ الثَّنَايَا السُّفْلَى ... الْجَهْرُ وَالصَّفِيرُ ...الرَّخَاوَةُ وَالاسْتِفَالُ ...الإِصْمَاتُ ...6
12- السِّينُ ...مِثْلُ الزَّايِ ...الصَّفِيرُ ....الْهَمْسُ وَالرَّخَاوَةُ وَالاسْتِفَالُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ .....الإِصْمَاتُ ......6
13- الشِّينُ ...وَسَطُ اللِّسَانِ مَعَ مَا فَوْقَهُ مِنَ الْحَنَكِ الأَعْلَى ... التَّفَشِي ...الْهَمْسُ وَالرَّخَاوَةُ وَالاسْتِفَالُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ ..الإِصْمَاتُ ...6
14- الصَّادُ ....مِثْلُ الزَّايِ ...الإِسْتِعْلاء   وَالاطْبَاقُ وَالصَّفِيرُ ....الْهَمْسُ وَالرَّخَاوَةُ ...الإِصْمَاتُ ....6
15- الضَّادُ ...أَدْنَى حَافَّتَيْ اللِّسَانِ مَعَ مَا يَلِيهَا مِنَ الأَضْرَاسِ الْعُلْيَا..الْج  َهْرُ وَ الإِسْتِعْلاءُ وَالاطْبَاقُ وَاسْتِطَالَةُ الْجَهْرِ وَالشِّدَةُ ...الرَّخَاوَةُ ....الإِصْمَاتُ ....6
16- الطَّاءُ ...مِثْلُ التَّاءِ ...الْجَهْرُوَال  ِّدَةُ وَالإِسْتِعْلاء  ُ وَالاطْبَاقُ وَالْقَلْقَلَةُ ...الإِصْمَاتُ ....6أَقْوَى الْحُرُوفِ
17- الظَّاءُ ...مِثْلُ الذَّالِ ...الْجَهْرُ وَالإِسْتِعْلاء  ُ وَالاطْبَاقُ....ا  لرَّخَاوَةُ ....الإِصْمَاتُ ...5
18- الْعَيْنُ ....وَسَطُ الْحَلْقِ.....الْ  َهْرُ ....التَّوَسُطُ بَيْنَ الرَّخَاوَةِ وَالشِّدَةِ وَالاسْتِفَالُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ ...الإِصْمَاتُ ...5
19- الْغَيْنُ ...أَدْنَى الْحَلْقِ مِنَ اللِّسَانِ ....الْجَهْرُ وَالإِسْتِعْلاء  ُ وَالرَّخَاوَةُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ ...الإِصْمَاتُ .....5
20- الْفَاءُ..بَطْنُ الشَّفَةِ السُفْلَي مَعَ أَطْرَافِ الثَّنَايَا الْعُلْيَا...0...ا  ْهَمْسُ وَالرَّخَاوَةُ وَالاسْتِفَالُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ ...الاذلاق...5 أضعف الحروف.
21- الْقَافُ.أَقْصَ   اللِّسَانِ مَعَ مَا فَوْقَهُ مِنَ الْحَنَكِ الأَعْلَى.الْجَ  ْرُ وَالشِّدَةُ وَالإِسْتِعْلاء  ُ وَالْقَلْقَلَةُ  .الانْفِتَاحُ.ال  إِصْمَاتُ .. 6
22- الْكَافُ..أَقْصَ  ى اللِّسَانِ مَعَ مَا فَوْقَهُ مِنَ الْحَنَكِ الأَعْلَى تَحْتَ مَخْرَجِ الْقَافِ..الشِّد  َةُ...الْهَمْسُ وَالاسْتِفَالُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ ....الإِصْمَاتُ ...5 .
23- الْلامُ ...أَدْنَى حَافَّتَيْ اللِّسَانِ إِلَى مُنْتَهَى طَرَفِهِ مِمَّا يُقَابِلُ الأَضْرَاسَ الضَّوَاحِكَ وَالأَنْيَابَ وَالرُّبَاعِيْة  َ وَالثَّنَايَا...  لْجَهْرُ وَالانْحِرَافُ ...التَّوَسُطُ بَيْنَ الرَّخَاوَةِ وَالشِّدَةِ وَالاسْتِفَالُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ ...الذَّلاقَةُ .....6.
24- الْمِيمُ ...الشَّفَتَانِ إِذَا كَانَتْ مُظْهَرَةً وَالْخَيْشُومُ إِذَا كَانَتْ مُخْفَاةً أَوْ مُدْغَمَة ً ...الْجَهْرُ ...التَّوَسُطُ بَيْنَ الرَّخَاوَةِ وَالشِّدَةِ وَالاسْتِفَالُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ وَالْغُنَّةُ ...الذَّلاقَةُ...6 .
25- النُّونُ ...طَرَفُ اللِّسَانِ مَعَ مَا يَلِيهِ مِنْ أُصُولِ الثَّنَايَا الْعُلْيَا تَحْتَ مَخْرَجِ اللامِ إِن كَانَتْ مُظْهَرَةً وَالْخَيْشُومُ إِن كَانَتْ مُخْفَاةً أَوْ مُدْغَمَة..الْجَ  هْرُ...التَّوَسُ  ُ بَيْنَ الرَّخَاوَةِ وَالشِّدَةِ وَالاسْتِفَالُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ وَالْغُنَّةُ ...الذَّلاقَةُ ...6 
26- الْهَاءُ ...أَقْصَى الْحَلْقِ ....0....... الْهَمْسُ وَالرَّخَاوَةُ وَالانْفِتَاح والاستفالُ ... الإِصْمَاتُ ...5
27- الْوَاوُ ...1- الْوَاوُ الْمَدِّيَّةُ مِنَ الْجَوْفِ2 .- الْوَاوُ غَيْرُ الْمَدِّيَّةِ مِنَ الشَّفَتَيْنِ ...الْجَهْرُ ...الرَّخَاوَةُ وَالاسْتِفَالُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ واللِينُ ...الاِصْمَاتُ ...
28- الأَلِفُ ...لا تَكُونُ إِلا مَدِّيَّة ً وَ تَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْجَوْفِ ...الْجَهْرُ ... الرَّخَاوَةُ وَالاسْتِفَالُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ ...الإِصْمَاتُ ..5
29 الْيَاءُ.1- الْيَاءُ الْمَدِّيَّةُ مِنَ الْجَوْفِ 2- غَيْرُ الْمَدِّيَّةِ مِنْ وَسَطِ اللِّسَانِ مَعَ مَا فََوْقَهُ مِنَ الْحَنَكِ الأَعْلَى ..الْجَهْرُ الرَّخَاوَةُ وَالاسْتِفَالُ وَالانْفِتَاحُ وَاللِينُ ..الإِصْمَاتُ ...6
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[79] وَيُقْرَأُ الْقُرآنُ بِالتَّحْقِيقِ مَعْ * * * حَدْرٍ وَتَدْوِيرٍ وَكُلٌّ مُتَّبَعْ
ذكر الناظم مراتب قِرَاءَةِ القرآن الكريم ، وهي ثلاثة باعتبار التحقيق هو الترتيل ، وأَرْبَعَةٌ باعتبار التحقيق مرتبة والتَّرْتِيل مرتبة أخرى ، ثم الْحَدْرُ ، وَالتَّدْوِيرُ .
الْمَرْتَبَةُ الأُولَى : التَّرْتِيلُ : وَهُوَ الْقِرَاءَةُ بِتَدَبُّرٍ وَاطْمِئْنَانٍ مَعَ الالْتِزَامِ بِأَحْكَامِ التِّلاوَةِ وَمَخَارِجِ الْحُرُوفِ .
الْمَرْتَبَةُ الثَّانِيَةُ : التَّحْقِيقُ : المبالغة في الإتيان بالشيء ، وَهُوَ كَالتَّرْتِيلِ إِلا أَنَّهُ أَكْثَرُ مِنْهُ اطْمِئْنَانًا ، وَمَرْتَبَةُ التَّحْقِيقِ يَأْخُذُ بِهَا فِي مَقَامِ التَّعْلِيمِ .
الْمَرْتَبَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ : الْحَدْرُ : وَهُوَ الإِسْرَاعُ فِي الْقِرَاءَةِ مَعَ الالْتِزَامِ بِأَحْكَامِ التِّلاوَةِ . 
الْمَرْتَبَةُ الرَّابِعَةُ : التَّدْوِيرُ : وَهُوَ مَرْتَبَةٌ مُتَوَسِطَةٌ بَيْنَ التَّرْتِيلِ وَالْحَدْرِ .
قال :- ((وَكُلٌّ مُتَّبَعْ)) أي كل هذه المراتب صحيحة جائزة بفضل الله تعالى . 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[80] مَعْ حُسْنِ صَوْتٍ بِلُحُونِ الْعَرَبِ * * * مُرَتَّلاً مُجَوَّدًا بِالْعَرَبِي
[81] وَاْلأَخْذُ بِالتَّجْوِيدِ حَتْمٌ لاَزِمُ * * * مَنْ لَمْ يُجَوِّدِ الْقُرَآنَ آثِمُ
[82] ِلأَنَّهُ بِهِ اْلإلَهُ أَنْزَلاَ * * * وَهكَذَا عَنْهُ إِلَيْنَا وَصَلاَ
[83] وَهُوَ إِعْطَاءُ الحُرُوفِ حَقَّهَا * * * مِنْ صِفَةٍ لهَاَ وَمُسْتَحَقَّهَ  ا
[84] مُكَمَّلاً مِنْ غَيْر ِمَا تَكَلُّفِ * * * بِاللُّطْفِ فِي النُّطْقِ بِلاَ تَعَسُّفِ
يشير الناظم إلى الحديث الصحيح عن رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال : «زَيِّنُوا الْقُرْآنَ بِأَصْوَاتِكُمْ  » . رواه ابن ماجة وأحمد وغيرهما ، أي: زينوا قراءتكم القرآن بأصواتكم ، فإن الكلام الحسن يزداد حسنا وزينة بالصوت الحسن ، وقال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : «لَيْسَ مِنَّا مَنْ لَمْ يَتَغَنَّ بِالقُرْآنِ» رواه البخاري ، ثم يشير الناظم إلى الأثر الذي يقول : «اقْرَءُوا الْقُرْآنَ بِلُحُونِ الْعَرَبِ وأَصْوَاتِها، وَإِيَّاكُمْ ولُحُونَ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابَيْنِ، وَأَهْلِ الْفسقِ ، فَإِنَّهُ سَيَجِيءُ بَعْدِي قَوْمٌ يُرَجِّعُونَ بِالْقُرْآنِ تَرْجِيعَ الْغِنَاءِ وَالرَّهْبَانِي  َّةِ وَالنَّوْحِ، لَا يُجَاوِزُ حَنَاجِرَهُمْ، مفتونةٌ قُلُوبُهُمْ، وقلوبُ مَنْ يُعْجِبُهُمْ شَأْنُهُمْ» ضعيف رواه الطبراني والترمذي وغيرهما .
وَقَرَأَ رَجُلٌ عِنْدَ الْأَعْمَشِ، فَرَجَّعَ قَرَأَ بِهَذِهِ الْأَلْحَانِ، فَقَالَ الْأَعْمَشُ: «قَرَأَ رَجُلٌ عِنْدَ أَنَسٍ نَحْوَ هَذَا فَكَرِهَهُ» وَسَمِعَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ رَجُلًا يَتَشَدَّقُ فِي الْقِرَاءَةِ وَيَتَنَطَّعُ فِيهَا فَكَرِهَ ذَلِكَ. وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ: قَرَأَ عِنْدَ عُمَرَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ رَجُلٌ فَأَعْجَبَتْ قِرَاءَتُهُ عُمَرَ: فَقَالَ لَهُ: إِنْ خَفَّ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَأْتِينَا فَافْعَلْ، قَالَ: نَعَمْ، فَلَمَّا وَلَّى رَجَعَ، فَقَالَ: " أَصْلَحَكَ اللَّهُ، وَاللَّهِ مَا قَرَأْتُ عَلَيْكَ إِلَّا بِلَحْنٍ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ أَلْحَانِي، وَإِنِّي لَأَقْرَأُ بِكَذَا وَكَذَا لَحْنًا، فَقَالَ لَهُ عُمَرُ: أَوَ إِنَّكَ لَمِنْ أَصْحَابِ الْأَلْحَانِ اخْرُجْ لَا تَأْتِنَا ". قيام الليل لمحمد بن نصر المروزي (1/135) ، قوله :- ((مُرَتَّلاً مُجَوَّدًا بِالْعَرَبِي)) إشارة إلى أن التَّرْتِيل أَفْضَلُ الْمَرَاتِبِ لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ) وَرَتِّلِ القُرْآنَ تَرْتِيلاً (.(سُورَةُ الْمُزَّمِّلِ آيَةُ 4)، وَيُذْكَرُ عن الإِمَامَ عَلِيّ - رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ – أنه سُئِلَ عَنْ مَعْنَى هذه الآية فَقَالَ رضي الله عنه : التَّرْتِيلُ تَجْوِيدُ الْحُرُوفِ وَمَعْرِفَةُ الْوُقُوفِ . ثم يشير الناظم إلى وجوب تجويد القرآن باللغة العربية السهلة اللينة ، والتَّجْوِيدُ لُغَةً هُوَ التَّحْسِينُ وَالإِتْقَانُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : إِعْطَاءُ الْحُرُوفِ حُقُوقَهَا وَتَرْتِيبَهَا، وَرَدُّ الْحَرْفِ إِلَى مَخْرَجِهِ وَأَصْلِهِ ، وَتَلْطِيفُ النُّطْقِ بِهِ عَلَى كَمَالِ هَيْئَتِهِ مِنْ غَيْرِ إِسْرَافٍ وَلا تَعَسُّفٍ وَلا إِفْرَاطٍ وَلا تَكَلُّفٍ (*). 
(*) كَذَا قَالَ السُّيُوطِيُّ فِي الإتْقَانِ ( 1 /293).
قوله :- ((وَاْلأَخْذُ بِالتَّجْوِيدِ حَتْمٌ لاَزِمُ)) يبين حُكْمَ التجويد ، وهو أن الْعِلْمَ بِهِ فَرْضُ كِفَايَةٍ (2) ، وَالْعَمَلَ بِهِ فَرْضُ عَيْنٍ عَلَى الْمُسْتَطِيعِ ، وعن قَتَادَةَ رضي الله عنه ، قَالَ: سَأَلْتُ أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ ، عَنْ قِرَاءَةِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : «كَانَ يَمُدُّ مَدًّا» ، ومما يستدل به ما روي عن ابن مَسْعُودٍ رضي الله عنه أنه كان يُقْرِئُ رَجُلًا ، فَقَرَأَ «إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاء وَالْمَسَاكِينِ  » مُرْسَلَةً ، فَقَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ: مَا هَكَذَا أَقْرَأَنِيهَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقَالَ: وَكَيْفَ أَقْرَأَكَهَا يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ؟ قَالَ: أَقْرَأَنِيهَا {إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ  } [التوبة: 60] فَمَدَّهَا . رواه سعيد ابن منصور والطبراني وغيرهما ، قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- ((هَذَا حَدِيثٌ جَلِيلٌ حُجَّةٌ وَنَصٌّ فِي هَذَا الْبَابِ، رِجَالُ إِسْنَادِهِ ثِقَاتٌ )) .
"ومَوْضُوعُ علم التجويد : الْكَلِمَاتُ الْقُرْآنِيَةُ ، وفَضْلُهُ : هُوَ أَشْرَفُ الْعُلُومِ وَأَفْضَلُهَا لِتَعَلُّقِهِ بِأَعْظَمِ الْكُتُبِ وَهُوَ الْقُرْآنُ الْكَرِيمُ ، ووَاضِعُهُ : من الجهة العملية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومن الجهة النظرية أَئِمَةُ الْقِرَاءَةِ وفيه خلاف ، قيل أبو الأسود الدؤلي ، وقيل أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام ، وقيل الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي وقيل غير هؤلاء من أئمة القراءة واللغة ، فَائِدَتُهُ : الْفَوْزُ بِسَعَادَةِ الدَّارَيْنِ ، اسْتِمْدَادُهُ : مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ ومن كيفية قراءة رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ التي وصلت إلينا بالتواتر والأسانيد الصحيحة ، مَسَائِلُهُ : قَوَاعِدُهُ وَقَضَايَاهُ الْكُلِّيَةُ الَّتِي يُتَوَصَّلُ بِهَا إِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ أَحْكَامِ الْجُزْئِيَّاتِ ، غَايَتُهُ : صَوْنُ الِّلسَانِ عَنِ الَّلحْنِ فِي الْقُرْآنِ الْكَرِيمِ ، وَالَّلحْنُ خَلَلٌ أَوْ خَطَأٌ يَطْرَأُ عَلَى الأَلْفَاظِ وَهُوَ نَوْعَانِ : جَلِيٌّ وَخَفِيٌّ فَأَمَّا الَّلحْنُ الْجَلِيُّ فَهُوَ الْخَطَأُ الظَّاهِرُ فِي الْقِرَاءَةِ وَيُدْرِكُهُ عُلَمَاءُ الْقِرَاءَةِ وَغَيْرُهُمْ كَتَغْيِيرِ حَرْفٍ بَحَرْفٍ أَوْ حَرَكَةٍ بِحَرَكَةٍ وَهَذَا الَّلحْنُ حَرَامٌ وَبِهِ تَبْطُلُ الصَّلاةُ إِنْ كَانَ مُتَعَمَّدًا ، وَأَمَّا الَّلحْنُ الْخَفِيُّ فَهُوَ الْخَطَأُ الَّذِي لا يُدْرِكُهُ إِلا عُلَمَاءُ الْقِرَاءَةِ بِمَا تَلَقَّوْهُ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِ الْعُلَمَاءِ كَمَدِّ الْمَقْصُورِ أَوْ قَصْرِ الْمَمْدُودِ أَوْ مَا شَابَه ذَلِكَ وَهَذَا الَّلحْنُ يَحْرُمُ فِعْلُهُ أَيْضًا وَقِيلَ مَكْرُوهٌ .
• ثم بين الناظم معنى التجويد فقال :- ( وهو إعطاءُ الحروف حقها من صفةٍ لها ) أي من الصفات اللازمة لها ( كالشدة والرخاوة والاستعلاء ونحوها ) ( ومستحقها ) يعني الصفات التي تنشأ عن الصفات اللازمة كتفخيم المستعلي ونحو ذلك ، ( ورد كل واحد لأصله ) أي رد كل حرف إلى حيزه من مخرجه . قال :- (( واللفظ في نظيره كمثله )) أي نظير ذلك الحرف يعني لا تفاوت في قراءة الألفاظ بالأحكام ؛ فمثلا ما فخم في موضع يفخم أشباهه في المواضع الأخرى ، وما قرأته بالمد في موضع لا بد أن تقرأ أشباهه بالمد أيضا في المواضع الأخرى ، وهذا التناسق لا يأبه له إلا المتقنون المجيدون . وهكذا يكون التلفظ مكمّل الصفات من غير تكلف ولا تعسف ، والتكلف حمل النفس على إتيان ما يشق عليها ، قال الله تعالى: (( لا يُكَلِّفُ اللهُ نَفْساً إلاّ وُسْعَها )) ، وتَكَلَّفْتُ الشَّيْء َ، إِذَا تَجَشَّمْتَه عَلَى مَشَقَّة ، وَعَلَى خِلَافِ العادة ، والمُتَكَلِّف: المُتَعَرِّض لِما لَا يَعْنِيه ، وَروى البخاري عَنْ أَنَسٍ، قَالَ: كُنَّا عِنْدَ عُمَرَ فَقَالَ: «نُهِينَا عَنِ التَّكَلُّفِ» أَرَادَ كثرةَ السُّؤال، والبَحْثَ عن الأشياء الغامِضة التي لا يجب البحث عنها ، والتعسف : السَّير بِغَيْرِ هِدَايَةٍ والأَخْذُ عَلَى غَيْرِ الطَّرِيقِ . 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[85] فَرَقِّقَنْ مُسْتَفِلاً مِنْ أَحْرُفِ * * * وَحَاذِرَنْ تَفْخِيمَ لَفْظِ اْلأَلِفِ
[86] كَهَمْزِ أَلْحَمْدُ أَعُوذُ إِهْدِنَا * * * اللهُ ثُمَّ لاَمِ لِلَّهِ لَنَا
[87] وَلْيَتَلَطَّفْ وَعَلَى اللهِ وَلاَ الضْ * * * وَالْمِيمِ مِنْ مَخْمَصَةٍ وَمِنْ مَرَضْ
[88] وَبَاءِ بِسْمِ بَاطِلٌ وَبَرْقُ * * * وَحَاءِ حَصْحَصَ أَحَطْتُ الْحَقُّ
بعد ذكر مخارج الحروف وصفاتها بدأ الناظم بتطبيق هذه القواعد على الكلمات القرآنية مذكرا القارئ ببعض الصفات المترتبة على ما سبق فقال :- ( فرقِّقَنْ مستفِلاً من أحرفِ ) أي أن حروف الاستفال كلها مرققة ، وقد سبق بيان هذا ثم قال ( وحاذِرنْ تفخيمَ لفظِ الألفِ ) يعني الْهَمْزَة (قَطْعًا كَانَتْ أَوْ وَصْلاً) إِذَا ابْتُدِأَ بِهَا فَإِنَّهَا تُرَقَّقُ دَائِمًا ، كما ذكر في الامثلة :- ((أَلْحَمْدُ أَعُوذُ إِهْدِنَا * * * اللهُ )) وأما الألِفُ الْمَدِّيَّةِ فإنها تَتْبَعُ مَا قَبْلَهَا ، فَتُفَخَّمُ بَعْدَ حُرُوفِ التَّفْخِيمِ ، وَتُرَقََّقُ بَعْدَ حُرُوفِ التَّرْقِيقِ ، فاحذر تفخيمها حيث يكون حقها الترقيق ، واحذر تفخيم اللام في الكلمات التالية ( لله ) ، ( لنا ) ، ( ولْيتلَطف) ، (وعلى) من ( وعلى الله ) كذا لام (ولا) من (ولا الضــالين) ، ولا يحملنك مجاورة اللام حرفا مفخما على تفخيمها ما دام حقها الترقيق .
واحذر تفخيم ( الميم ) من كلمة ( مخمصة ) وكلمة ( مرض ) . 
واحذر تفخيم الباء من الكلمات التالية ( بسم ) و ( باطل ) و ( برق ) 
واحذر تفخيم الحاء من الكلمات التالية (حَصْحَصَ) و(أَحَطْتُ) و (الْحَقُّ) .
ولا يحملنك مجاورة الميم أو الباء أو الحاء حرفا مفخما على تفخيمها فإنها (م ، ب ، ح) مرققة دائما .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[89] وَبَيِّنِ اْلأِطْبَاقَ مِنْ أَحَطْتُ مَعْ * * * بَسَطْتَ وَالْخُلْفُ بِنَخْلُقْكُمْ وَقَعْ
يعني بيِّن صفة الإِطْبَاق في حرف الطاء ؛ فإذا وَقَعَتِ الطَّاءُ السَّاكِنَةُ قَبْلَ التَّاءِ الْمُتَحَرِّكَة  ِ أُدْغِمَتِ الطَّاءُ فِي التَّاءِ إِدْغَامًا غَيْرَ مُسْتَكْمَلٍ يَبْقَى مَعَهُ تَفخِيمُ الطَّاءِ وَاسْتِعْلاؤُهَ  ا ؛ لِقُوَّةِ الطَّاءِ وَضَعْفِ التَّاءِ وَمَوَاضِعُهُ فِي الْقرْآنِ هِيَ :
أ- قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ) فَقَالَ أَحَطتُ ( (سُورَةُ النَّمْلِ الآيَةُ 22) .
ب - قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : )لَئِن بَسَطتَ إِلَيَّ يَدَكَ ( (سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ الآيَةُ 28) .
جـ - قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ) وَمِن قَبْلُ مَا فَرَّطتُمْ فِي يُوسُفَ ( (سُورَةُ يُوسُفَ الآيَةُ80). 
د - قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ) أَن تَقُولَ نَفْسٌ يَا حَسْرَتَى علَى مَا فَرَّطتُ فِي جَنبِ اللَّهِ ( (سُورَةُ الزُّمَرِ الآيَةُ 56).
وصفة الإدغام الناقص أن تبدأ بطاء وتنتهي بتاء فكأنهما حرف واحد أوله طاء وآخره تاء ، وهو مما تحكمه المشافهة .
- ثم ذكر الناظم الخلاف في إدغام القاف في الكاف في كلمة ( نخلقكم ) في قوله تعالى :- ﴿ ألم نخلقكم من ماء مهين ﴾ (سُورَةُ الْمُرْسَلات آيَةُ 20) ، على وجهين :-
الوجه الأول : الإدغام الكامل وهو الأشهر وذلك بأن لا تبقى صفة الاستعلاء مع الإدغام وكأن القاف محذوفة فتنطق ( نَخْـلُكُّم ) .
الوجه الثاني : الإدغام الناقص وذلك بإبقاء صفة الاستعلاء في القاف مع إدغامها .
غير أنه لا خلاف عند من له الإدغام الكبير ؛ لأنه يدغم المتحرك في المتحرك ، وهذا من باب أولى ، وفي تحرير الطيبة يمتنع وجه الإدغام الناقص على سكت المد المتصل لحمزة كما يمتنع على إشباع المتصل والمنفصل للنقاش عن ابن ذكوان . 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[90] وَأَظْهِرِ الْغُنَّةَ مِنْ نُونٍ وَمِنْ * * * مِيمٍ إِذَا مَا شُدِّدَا ........
قال ) وأظهرِ الغنةَ منْ نونٍ ومنْ ميمٍ إذا ما شُدِّدَا( أي أن النون والميم المشددتين يجب إظهار الغنة فيهما ، وتكون بمقدار حركتين(*) وصلا ووقفا ، نحو :- (هُنَّ) ، (ثُمَّ) .
(*) وَالْحَرَكَةُ هِيَ الْمِقْدَارُ الزَّمَنِيُّ الَّذِي يَتِمُّ فِيهِ قَبْضُ الإِصْبَعِ أَوْ بَسْطُهُ ، ولم يرد نص عن كبار أئمة القراءة القدامى بهذا التعريف - وإنما قالوا الألف المدية حركتان - وهو تقدير زمني حديث صحيح ، وهذا مما تحكمه المشافهة. والله أعلم .
مَرَاتِبُ الْغُنَّةِ 
مَرَاتِبُ الْغُنَّةِ خَمْسٌ عِنْدَ جُمْهُورِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، أقْوَاهَا الْمُشَدَّدُ ثُمَّ الْمُدْغَمُ ثُمَّ الْمُخْفَى ثُمَّ السَّاكِنُ الْمُظْهَرُ ثُمَّ الْمُتَحَرِّكُ ، وَجَنَحَ الإِمَامُ الشَّاطِبِيُّ إِلَى أَنَّ مَرَاتِبَ الْغُنَّةِ ثَلاثٌ ، أقْوَاهَا الْمُشَدَّدُ ثُمَّ الْمُدْغَمُ ثُمَّ الْمُخْفَى ، ولا تظهر الغنة في الساكن المظهر ولا في المتحرك . 
قال الشيخ السمنُّودي رحمه الله :- 
وغُنَّ في نون وميم بادياً .... إن شددا فأدغما فأخفيا
فأظهرا فحركا وقدرت .... بألف لا فيهما كما ثبت .ا.هـ
. والله أعلم . وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله ، نسأل الله الإخلاص والتوفيق والقبول ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم - الحلقة العاشرة - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[90] ..............................  ...................و َأخْفِيَنْ
[91] اَلْمِيْمَ إِنْ تَسْكُنْ بِغُنَّةٍ لَدَى * * * بَاءٍ عَلى المُخْتَارِ مِنْ أَهْلِ اْلأَدَا
[92] وَأَظْهِرَنْهاَ عِنْدَ بَاقِي اْلأَحْرُفِ * * * وَاحْذَرْ لَدىَ وَاوٍ وَفَا أَنْ تَخْتَفِي
ذكر المؤلف رحمه الله أحكام الميم الساكنة ، وهي ثلاثة أحكام :-
الإخْفَاءُ الشَّفَويُّ مَعَ الْغُنَّةِ ، وَإِدْغَامُ الْمِثْلَيْنِ الصَّغِيرُ ، وَالإظْهَارُ الشَّفَوِّيِّ .
وقَالَ صَاحِبُ التُّحْفَةِ :
وَالمِيمُ إِنْ تَسْكُنْ تَجِي قَبْـلَ الْهِجَـا... لاَ أَلِـفٍ لَيِّنَـةٍ لِــذِي الْحِـجَـا
أَحْكَامُهَـا ثَلاَثَـةٌ لِـمَـنْ ضَبَـطْ... إِخْفَـاءٌ ادْغَـامٌ وَإِظْهَـارٌ فَـقَـطْ
الحُكمُ الأَوَّلُ : الإِخفَاءُ الشَّفَوِيُّ
الإِخْفَاءُ الشَّفَوِيُّ هُوَ تَحْوِيلُ الْمِيمِ السَّاكِنَةِ إِلَى مِيمٍ مُخْفَاةٍ ؛ فِي حَالَةِ بَيْنَ الإِظْهَارِ وَالإِدْغَامِ (**) مَعَ الْغُنَّةِ بِمِقْدَارِ حَرَكَتَيْنِ ، وَذَلِكَ عِنْدَمَا يَأْتِي حَرْفُ الْبَاءِ بَعدَ المِيمِ السَّاكِنَةِ ، وَمِثَالُ ذَلِكَ :( هُم بِهِ ) ، (يَعْتَصِم بِاللّهِ) ، ( أَنبَأَهُمْ بِأَسْمَآئِهِمْ )
هامش : (**) هَذَا َهُوَ مَا اشْتُهِرَ فِي الأَمْصَارِ وَقَرَأَ بِهِ الْكِبَارُ وَالصِّغَارُ ، وَلَكِنَّ إِظْهَارَ الْمِيمِ عِنْدَ الْبَاءِ إْظْهَارًا شَفَوِيًّا صَحِيحٌ أَيْضًا ، وََقَدْ حَكَى الإمَامُ ابْنُ الْجَزْرِيِّ الْخِلافَ فِي التَّّمْهِيدِ (1/115) ، وَقَالَ َفِِي النَّشْرِ (1/ 166 ) : وَالْوَجْهَانِ صَحِيحَانِ مَأْخُوذٌ بِهِمَا إِلا أَنَّ الإِخْفَاءَ أَوْلَى لِلإِجْمَاعِ عَلَى إِخْفَائِهَا عِنْدَ الْقَلْبِ أ.هـ ، قُلْتُ : وَلا يُدْرِكُ هَذَا إِلا الْقُرَّاءُ الْمُحَقِّقُونَ ، فَالإِخْفَاءُ أَوْلَى لِئَلا يَشْتَعِلَ الْخِلافُ ، وَبِاللهِ التَّوْفِيقُ . 

قَالَ صَاحِبُ التُّحْفَةِ :
فَالأَوَّلُ الإِخْفَـاءُ عِـنْـدَ الْـبَـاءِ ... وَسَـمِّـهِ الشَّـفْـوِيَّ لِـلْـقُـرَّاءِ
وَقَدْ اخْتَلَفَ الْقُرَّاءُ الْمُعَاصِرُونَ فِي مَسْأَلَةِ إِطْبَاقِ الشَّفَتَيْنِ عِندَ النُّطقِ بِالمِيمِ الْمُخْفَاةِ إِلَى قَائِلٍ بِالإِطْبَاقِ وَإلَى رَافِضٍ لَهُ ، وَالصَّحِيحُ الرَّاجِحُ الإِطْبَاقُ ؛ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عَامَّةِ الْمُحَقِّقِينَ مِن الْقُرَّاءِ كَالْحَافِظِ أَبِي عَمْرٍو الدَّانِيِّ وَالإِمَامِ الشَّاطِبِيِّ وَالإِمَامِ ابْنِ الْجَزْرِيِّ وَالإِمَامِ النُّوَيْرِيِّ وَالْحَافِظِ أَبِي شَامَةَ الْمَقْدِسِيِّ وَغَيْرِهِمْ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ ، وَقَالَ الشَّيْخُ عَامِرُ ابْنُ السَّيِّدِ عُثْمَانَ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ بِالْفُرْجَةِ بَيْنَ الشَّفَتَيْنِ وَتَرْكِ إِطْبَاقِهِمَا ، وَنُسِبَ إِِلَى تِلْمِيذِهِ الشَّيْخِ مَحْمُودِ بْنِ أَمِين طَنْطَاوِيّ أَنَّهُ قَالَ بِرُجُوعِ الشَّيْخِ عَامِرٍ عَنْ ذَلِكَ قَبْلَ وَفَاتِهِ ، وَلَيْسَ صَحِيحًا ؛ فَقَدْ أَنْكَرَ ذَلِكَ الشَّيْخُ مَحْمُودُ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : " الَّذِي قُلْتُهُ عَنْ شَيْخِنَا الْكَبِيرِ ، الشَّيْخِ عَامِرِ السَّيِّد عُثْمَانَ : إِنَّ بَعْضَ الْقُرَّاءِ لا يَنْطِقُونَ الإِخْفَاءَ الشَّفَوِىَّ صَحِيحًا كَمَا قَالَهُ الشَّيْخُ وَقرَّرَهُ " .
، هَذَا وقد حذر العلماء مِنْ كَزِّ الشَّفَتَيْنِ عَلََى الْمِيمِ الْمَخْفَاةِ ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ ذَلِكَ أَثْنَاءَ الإِخْفَاءِ الشَّفَوِيِّ فِي الْمِيمِ السَّاكِنَةِ أَوْ أَثْنَاءَ إِقْلابِ النُّونِ السَّاكِنَةِ وَالتَّنْوِينِ ؛ لِئَلا يَتَوَلَّدَ مِنْ كَزِّ الشَّفَتَيْنِ غُنَّةٌ مِنَ الْخَيْشُومِ مَمْدُودَةٌ ، وَالْمَقْصُودُ بِالْكَزِّ الضَّغْطُ الزَّائِدُ عَلَى الشَّفَتَيْنِ بِحَيْثُ لا يُرَى الاحْمِرَارُ .
الحُكمُ الثَّانِي : إِدغَامُ الْمِثلَيْنِ الصَّغِيرُ
الإِدغَامُ كما سبق هُوَ النُّطْقُ بِالحَرفَيْنِ كَالثَّانِي مُشَدَدًا وَحُكْمُ الإِدغَامِ فِي المِيمِ السَّاكِنَةِ هُوَ إِدْخَالُهُا فِي مِيمٍ مُتَحَرِّكَةٍ عِنْدَمَا تَأْتِي الْمِيمُ السَّاكِنَةُ قَبْلَ الْمُتَحَرِّكَة  ِ فَتُنْطَقُ الْمِيمَانِ كَمِيمٍ وَاحِدَةٍ مُشَدَّدَةٍ مَعَ الْغُنَّةِ بِمِقْدَارِ حَرَكَتَيْنِ ، وَمِثَالُ ذَلِكَ : ( لَكُم مَّا )، (بِهِم مُّؤْمِنُونَ ) ،
( لَهُم مَّشَوْ ).
قَالَ صَاحِبُ التُّحْفَةِ : 
وَالثَّـانِ إِدْغَـامٌ بِمِثْلِـهَـا أَتَـى ... وَسَمِّ إدْغَامًـا صَغِيـرًا يَـا فَتَـى
الْحُكْمُ الثَّالِثُ : اْلإِظهَارٌ الشَّفَوِيُّ
الإِظْهَارُ الشَّفَوِيُّ هُوَ النُّطْقُ بِالمِيمِ السَّاكِنَةِ ظَاهِرَةً بِغَيْرِ غُنَّةٍ ، فَتُنْطَقُ الْمِيمُ السَّاكِنَةُ مُظْهَرَةً إِذَا وَقَعَتْ قَبْلَ أَيِّ حَرفٍ مِن الحُرُوفِ مَاعَدَا البَاءَ وَالمِيمَ ، وَإِلَيْكَ الأَمْثِلَةَ :
1- ء : ( ِ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ ) . 2- ت : ( لَكُمْ تَذْكِرَةً) . 3- ث : ( أَمْثَالُكُم ) .
4- ج : ( وَلأُدْخِلَنَّه  ُمْ جَنَّاتٍ ) . 5- ح : ( أَمْوَالِهِمْ حَقٌّ ). 6- خ : ( ِ هُمْ خَيْرُ ) .
7- د : ( وَأَنتُمْ دَاخِرُون ). 8- ذ : ( وَاتَّبَعَتْهُم  ْ ذُرِّيَّتُهُم ) . 9- ر : ( جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ ) .
10- ز : ( مِّنْهُمْ زَهْرَةَ ).11- س : ( وَهُمْ سَالِمُونَ ).12- ش : ( يَنقُصُوكُمْ شَيْئًا ).
13- ص : ( كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ ).14- ض : ( وَامْضُواْ ) . 15- ط :( أَمْثَلُهُمْ طَرِيقَةً ) .
16- ظ : ( وَهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ ) . 17- ع : ( وَيَنصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ ). 18- غ : ( فَعَلَيْهِمْ غَضَبٌ).
19- ف : ( ذَرَأَكُمْ فِي ) . 20- ق : ( بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ ) . 21- ك : ( لَكُمْ كَيْفَ ).
22- ل : ( وَأُمْلِي) . 23- ن : ( حَرَّمْنَا ) . 24- هـ : ( أَنَّهُمْ هُمُ ) .
25- و : ( إِيمَانُهُمْ وَلَا ). 26- ي : ( لَمْ يَنقُصُوكُمْ) .

قَالَ صَاحِبُ التُّحْفَةِ : 
وَالثَّالِـثُ الإِظْهَـارُ فِي الْبَقِـيَّـهْ ... مِـنْ أَحْـرُفٍ وَسَمِّهَـا شَفْـوِيَّـهْ
وَاحْذَرْ لَدَى وَاوٍ وَفَـا أَنْ تَخْتَفِـي ... لِقُرْبِـهَـا وَلاتِّـحَـادِ فَـاعْـرِفِ
ثم نبه الناظم رحمه الله على الإظهار عند حرفي الفاء والواو فقال (( واحذر لدى واوٍ وفا أن تختفي لقربها والاتحاد فاعرف)) أي احذر أن تخفي الميم إذا أتى بعدها (و ) أو (ف) ؛ وَالْمَعْنَى : يُخْفِي الْبَعْضُ الْمِيمَ السَّاكِنَةَ عِنْدَ الْفَاءِ لِتَقَارُبِ الْمَخْرَجَيْنِ ، وَيُخْفِي عِنْدَ الْوَاوِ لاتِّحَادِ الْمَخْرَجِ ؛ فَاحْذَرِ الإِخْفَاءَ .ومثاله قوله تعالى ﴿ لكم فيها ﴾ ﴿ عليهمْ ولا ﴾. 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[93] وَأَوَّلَيْ مِثْلٍ وَجِنْسٍ إنْ سَكَنْ * * * أَدْغِمْ كَقُلْ رَبِّ وَبَلْ لاَ .....(*)
هامش : (*) وهناك مواضع فيها خلاف بين القراء ستأتي في مواضعها في شرح النظم بإذن الله .

يذكر الناظم أحكام المتماثلين والمتجانسين ؛ فيقول إن سكن الحرف الأول من المتماثلين أو المتجانسين ، وحرك الثاني منهما فعليك بالإدغام ، وهذا ما يسمى بالإدغام الصغير ،
قال الجعبري "رحمه الله " :- الإدغام : اللفظ بساكن فمتحرك بلا فصل من مخرج واحد , ثمّ قال : قولنا "اللفظ بساكن" جنس يندرج فيه المُظهر والمدغم و المخفي , و قولنا "بلا فصل" : خرج به المُظهر ، و قولنا " من مخرج واحد "خرج به المخفي . انتهى .
ثم ضرب مثلا للمتجانسين ((قل رب)) فكما سبق هذا عند يحيى الفراء وقطرب والجرمي بن إسحاق والمبرد وغيرهم ، وإن كان الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله مخالفا لهم إلا أنه احترم رأيهم وذكر قولهم ، ثم ضرب مثلا للمتماثلين ((بل لا)) ، وبهذا الأسلوب يكون قد لخص الباب ؛ لأنه لم يتبق إلا المتقاربان ، وحيث لم يذكرهما في الإدغام فإن حكمهما الإظهار بكافة أنواعهما ، وكذلك الكبير والمطلق في المتجانسين والمتماثلين ، وهذا مزيد بيان :-
أَوَّلاً : المِثْلانِ
المِثْلانِ هُمَا الحَرْفَانِ المُتَفِقَانِ مَخْرَجًا وَصِفَةً كَالبَاءَيْنِ وَالتَّاءَيْنِ ، وَلِلْمِثْلَيْن  ِ ثَلاثُةُ أَقْسَامٍ :
القَسْمُ الأَوَّلُ : الْمِثْلانِ الصَّغِيرُ
وَهُوَ مَا إِذَا كَانَ الحَرْفُ الأَوَّلُ سَاكِنًا وَالثَّانِي مُتَحَرِكًا فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجِبُ إِدْغَامُ الأَوَّلِ فِي الثَّانِي ، نَحْوُ :
( اضْرِب بِّعَصَاكَ )، ( رَبِحَت تِّجَارَتُهُمْ ) ، ( لَكُم مَّا ) .
القِسْمُ الثَّانِي : الْمِثْلانِ الْكَبِيرُ
وَهُوَ مَا إِذِا كَانَ الحَرْفُ الأَوَّلُ وَالثَّانِي مُتَحَرِكَيْنِ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجِبُ إِظْهَارُ الحَرْفَيْنِ ، نَحْوُ :
( يَعْلَمُ مَا ) ، ( الشَّوْكَةِ تَكُونُ ) ، ( فِيهِ هُدًى ).
القِسْمُ الثَّالِثُ : الْمِثْلانِ الْمُطْلَقُ
وَهُوَ مَا إِذِا كَانَ الحَرْفُ الأَوَّلُ مُتَحَرِكاً وَالثَّانِي سَاكِناً فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجِبُ إِظْهَارُ الحَرْفَيْنِ المُتَمَاثِلَيْ  نِ ، نَحْوُ :
( زَلَلْتُمْ )، ( شَقَقْنَا ) ، ( فَأَحْيَيْنَا ) .
المُتَجَانِسَان  ِ
المُتَجَانِسَان  ِ هُمَا الحَرْفَانِ اللَّذَانِ اتَّفَقَا مَخْرَجًا وَاخْتَلَفَا صِفَةً مِثْلُ : 
( ت ، د ) ، (ذ ، ظ) ، ( ث ، ذ ) ، ( ت ، ط ) ، وَلِلْمُتَجَانِ  سَيْنِ ثَلاثَةُ أَقْسَامٍ : 
القِسْمُ الأَوَّلُ : الْمُتَجَانِسَا  نِ الصَّغِيرُ
وَهُوَ مَا إِذَا كَانَ الحَرْفُ الأَوَّلُ سَاكِنًا وَالثَّانِي مُتَحَرِكًًا فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجِبُ إِدْغَامُ الأَوَّلِ فِي الثَّانِي .
، نَحْوُ : ( أَثْقَلَت دَّعَوَا ) ، (هَمَّت طَّآئِفَتَانِ ) ، (قَد تَّبَيَّنَ ) ، ( إِذ ظَّلَمْتُمْ ).
القِسْمُ الثَّانِي : الْمُتَجَانِسَا  نِ الْكَبِيرُ
وَهُوَ مَا إِذَا كَانَ الحَرْفَانِ الأَوَّلُ وَالثَّانِي مُتَحَرِكَيْنِ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجِبُ إِظْهَارُ الحَرْفَيْنِ المُتَجَانِسَيْ  نِ ، نَحْوُ :
( الصَّالِحَاتِ طُوبَى ) ، ( الصَّلاَةَ طَرَفَيِ ) ، ( بَعْدَ تَوْكِيدِهَا ).
القِسْمُ الثَّالِثُ : الْمُتَجَانِسَا  نِ الْمُطْلَقُ
وَهُوَ مَا إِذَا كَانَ الحَرْفُ الأَوَّلُ مُتَحَرِكًا وَالثَّانِي سَاكِنًا فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجِبُ إِظْهَارُ الحَرْفَيْنِ المُتَجَانِسَيْ  نِ ، نَحْوُ :
( مَّبْعُوثُونَ ) ، ( مُبْعَدُونَ ) ، ( لَمُبْتَلِينَ ) .
ثَانِياً : المُتَقَارِبَان  ِ
المُتَقَارِبَان  ِ هُمَا الحَرْفَانِ اللَذَانِ تَقَارَبَا مَخْرَجاً وَاخْتَلَفَا صِفَة مِثْلُ : ( د ، س ) ، ( د ، ظ ) ، ( ق ، ك ) ، أَوْ تَقَارَبَا مَخْرَجًا وَصِفَةً مِثْلُ : (ذ ، ز) ، ( ل ، ر ) ، أَوْ تَقَارَبَا صِفَةً وَاخْتَلَفَا مَخْرَجًا مِثْلُ : (ذ ، ج) ، (ش ، س) ، (ل ، ي) ، وَلِلْمُتَقَارِ  بَيْنِ ثَلاثَةُ أَقْسَامٍ :
القِسْمُ الأَوَّلُ : الْمُتَقَارِبَا  نِ الصَّغِيرُ
وَهُوَ مَا إِذِا كَانَ الحَرْفُ الأَوَّلُ سَاكِناً وَكَانَ الحَرْفُ الثَّانِي مُتَحَرِكاً ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجِبُ إِظْهَارُ الأَوَّلِ وَالثَّانِي نَحْوُ : ( قَدْ سَمِعَ ) ،( فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ )، (وَإِذْ زَيَّنَ ) ،( إِذْ جَاءكُم ).
وَيُسْتَثْنَي مِنْ هَذِهِ القَاعِدَةِ حَالَتَانِ :
أ - إِذَا وَقَعَتْ اللامِ السَّاكِنَةِ قَبْلَ الرََّاءِ المُتَحَرِكَةِ أدغمت اللامَ السَّاكِنَةَ نَحْوَ :Smile:  قُل رَّبِّي (إلا ما استثني للسكت عند حفص بخلف من الطيبة ووجها واحدا من الشاطبية (بَلْ رَانَ) (سُورَةُ الْمُطَفِّفِينَ آيَةُ 14).
ب - قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ) أَلَمْ نَخْلُقكُّم ( (سُورَةُ الْمُرْسَلات آيَةُ 20) ، فَإِنَّهَا تُقْرَأُ بِإِدْغَامِ الْقَافِ فِي الْكَافِ.
القِسْمُ الثَّانِي : الْمُتَقَارِبَا  نِ الْكَبِيرُ 
وَهُوَ مَا إِذَا كَانَ الحَرْفَانِ الأَوَّلُ وَالثَّانِي مُتَحَرِكَيْنِ ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجِبُ إِظْهَارُ الحَرْفَيْنِ المَتَقَارِبَيْ  نِ ، نَحْوُ :
(عَدَدَ سِنِينَ ) ،( قَالَ رَبِّي ) ، ( بَعْدَ ظُلْمِهِ ) ،( الْعَرْشِ سَبِيلاً ). (**)
هامش : (**) ويستثني من أبواب المتماثلين والمتجانسين والمتقاربين من له الإدغام الكبير بشروطه كالبصريين بخلف عنهما من طريق طيبة النشر ، وما وافقهم فيه بعض الرواة في مواضع خاصة كما سيأتي بإذن الله في شرح النظم .

القِسْمُ الثَّالِثُ : الْمُتَقَارِبَا  نِ الْمُطْلَقُ
وَهُوَ مَا إِذَا كَانَ الحَرفُ الأَوَّلُ مُتَحَرِكاً وَالثَّانِي سَاكِناً فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجِبُ إِظْهَارُ الحَرْفَيْنِ المُِتَقَارِبَي  ْنِ ، 
نَحْوُ : ( إِلَيْكَ ) ، (عَلَيْكَ ) . 
وَفِي الْمِثْلَيْنِ وَالْمُتَقَارِب  َيْنِ وَالْمُتَجَانِس  َيْنِِ قَالَ صَاحِبُ التُّحْفَةِ :
إِنْ فِي الصِّفَاتِ وَالمَخَـارِجِ اتَّفَـقْ ... حَرْفَـانِ فَالْمِثْـلاَنِ فِيهِمَـا أَحَـقْ
وَإِنْ يَكُونَـا مَخْـرَجًـا تَقَـارَبَـا ... وَفِـي الصِّفَـاتِ اخْتَلَفَـا يُلَقَّـبَـا
مُتَقَارِبَـيْـ  نِ أَوْ يَكُونَـا اتَّـفَـقَـا ... فِي مَخْـرَجٍ دُونَ الصِّفَـاتِ حُقِّقَـا
بِالْمُتَجَانِس  َـيْـنِ ثُـمَّ إِنْ سَـكَـنْ ... أَوَّلُ كُــلٍّ فَالصَّغِـيـرَ سَمِّـيَـنْ
أَوْ حُرِّكَ الحَرْفَانِ فِي كُـلٍّ فَقُـلْ ... كُـلٌّ كَبِيـرٌ وافْهَمَـنْـهُ بِالْمُـثُـلْ
وَأَضَافَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ فَقَالَ :
أوْ حُـرِّكَ الأَوَّلُ وَسَـكَـنَ الثَّانِي ... فـَسَـمِّ مُـطْـلـَقًا وَخُـذْ بـِبـَيـَانِي
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[93] ..............................  .................... .. وَأَبِنْ
[94] سَبِّحْهُ فَاصْفَحْ عَنْهُمُ قَالُوا وَهُمْ * * * فِى يَوْمِ لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَ قُلْ نَعَمْ
أكد الناظم على إظهار بعض الحروف القرآنية فقال ( وأَبِنْ ) يعني وأظهر أول المتقاربين من (سَبِّحْهُ) و(فَاصْفَحْ عَنْهُمُ ) ؛ وذلك لتفادي الإدغام المحتمل عن قوة الحاء وضعف الهاء بخفائها ، وأظهر أول المتماثلين من ( قَالُوا وَهُمْ )لا، و( فِي يَوْمٍ )، وَهو ما عَرَّفَهُ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ بمد التمكين ، وهو إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِالْيَاءِ الْمَدِّيَّةِ إِذَا وَقَعَ بَعْدَهَا يَاءٌ مُتَحَرِّكَةٌ ؛ لِئَلا يَحْدُثَ الإِسْقَاطُ أَوِ الإِدْغَامُ ، نَحْوُ ( قَالُوا وَهُمْ )، وَكََذََلِكَ الْوَاوُ الْمَدِّيَّةُ إِذَا وَقَعَ بَعْدَهَا وَاوٌ مُتَحَرِّكََةٌ ، نَحْوُ : (فِي يَوْمٍ )، فلا تسقط فتخالف الرسم ولا تدغم فتخالف الأصل ؛ فإن حرف المد لا يدغم إجماعا . 
ثم أشار الناظم إلى وجوب إظهار الغين عند القاف رغم أنهما متقاربان من قوله تعالى ﴿ رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا ﴾ ،
ثم نبه على إظهار اللام عند النون من قوله تعالى ﴿ قُلْ نَعَمْ ﴾ ، قال شَيْخُنَا د.سَعِيدُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ حَفِظَهُ اللهُ : " فَإِنْ قِيلَ لِمَ أُدْغِمَتِ اللَّامُ فِي الرَّاءِ ، وَأُظْهِرَتْ عِنْدَ النُّونِ رَغْمَ التَّجَانُسِ - عِنْدَ الْفَرَّاءِ وقطرب والجرمي- كَمَا فِي : (قُلْ نَعَمْ) قُلْنَا : لِتَوَالِي الإِعْلالاتِ ؛ عِلَّةُ الْحَذْفِ (أَصْلُ قُلْ : قُولْ ؛ فَحُذِفَتِ الْوَاوُ) ، وَعِلَّةُ الإِدْغَامِ ؛ مِمَّا يُحْدِثُ إِجْحَافًا بِالْكَلِمَةِ ، وَأَمَّا (قُل رَّبِ) فَأُدْغِمَتِ اللَّامُ رَغْمَ تَوَالِي الإِعْلالاتِ ؛ لأنَّ التَّكْرِيرَ فِي الرَّاءِ فَخَّمَهَا فَثَقَّلَهَا فَخُفِّفَتْ بِالإِدْغَامِ ، والله أعلم . 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[95] وَبَعْدَ مَا تُحْسِنُ أَنْ تَجَوِّدَا * * * لاَبُدَّ أَنْ تَعْرِفَ وَقْفًا وَابْتِدَا
بعد هذه الجولة الممتعة من تجويد مخارج الحروف وصفاتها يجب عليك أيها القارئ أن تتعرف على علم الوقف والابتداء ، وهو الشطر الثاني لعلم الترتيل ، والقرآن يفسر بالوقف والابتداء 
فمثلا الوقف على (فأولى لهم) من قوله تعالى :- (يَنظُرُونَ إِلَيْكَ نَظَرَ الْمَغْشِيِّ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ فَأَوْلَى لَهُمْ) يعطي معنى الويل والعقاب لهم ، بخلاف إذا ما وصلتها :- (فَأَوْلَى لَهُمْ
{20} طَاعَةٌ وَقَوْلٌ مَّعْرُوفٌ) (سورة محمد:21،20) ، يعني أحسن لهم وأولى من الأولوية ، وكلاهما صحيح ، وقد يوهم الوصل خلاف المعنى تماما كمن يصل في قوله تعالى :- (ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُواْ إِنَّمَا الْبَيْعُ مِثْلُ الرِّبَا وَأَحَلَّ اللّهُ الْبَيْعَ وَحَرَّمَ الرِّبَا ) فإنه يوهم أنهم قالوا النقيضين ، وكذلك في قوله تعالى :- (وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ يَدُ اللّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ غُلَّتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَلُعِنُواْ بِمَا قَالُواْ بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ يُنفِقُ كَيْفَ يَشَاء) (المائدة:64) ، فتنبه أيها القارئ ؛ فإن معرفة الوقف والابتداء تزِيدُ الْمَعَانِي وُضُوحًا وَتُكْسِبُ الْمُسْتَمِعَ فَهْمًا صَحِيحًا ، قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله في النشر (1/224،225) : 
((لَمَّا لَمْ يُمْكِنِ لِلْقَارِئِ أَنْ يَقْرَأَ السُّورَةَ، أَوِ الْقِصَّةَ فِي نَفَسٍ وَاحِدٍ وَلَمْ يَجْرِ التَّنَفُّسُ بَيْنَ كَلِمَتَيْنِ حَالَةَ الْوَصْلِ، بَلْ ذَلِكَ كَالتَّنَفُّسِ فِي أَثْنَاءِ الْكَلِمَةِ وَجَبَ حِينَئِذٍ اخْتِيَارُ وَقْفٍ لِلتَّنَفُّسِ وَالِاسْتِرَاحَ  ةِ وَتَعَيَّنَ ارْتِضَاءُ ابْتِدَاءٍ بَعْدَ التَّنَفُّسِ وَالِاسْتِرَاحَ  ةِ ، وَتَحَتَّمَ أَنْ لَا يَكُونَ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا يُخِلُّ بِالْمَعْنَى وَلَا يُخِلُّ بِالْفَهْمِ، إِذْ بِذَلِكَ يَظْهَرُ الْإِعْجَازُ وَيَحْصُلُ الْقَصْدُ ; وَلِذَلِكَ حَضَّ الْأَئِمَّةُ عَلَى تَعَلُّمِهِ وَمَعْرِفَتِهِ مَا قَدَّمْنَا عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَوْلُهُ: التَّرْتِيلُ مَعْرِفَةُ الْوُقُوفِ وَتَجْوِيدُ الْحُرُوفِ، وَرُوِّينَا عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - أَنَّهُ قَالَ: قَدْ عِشْنَا بُرْهَةً مِنْ دَهْرِنَا، وَإِنَّ أَحَدَنَا لِيُؤْتَى الْإِيمَانَ قَبْلَ الْقُرْآنِ وَتَنْزِلُ السُّورَةُ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَيَتَعَلَّمُ حَلَالَهَا وَحَرَامَهَا وَأَمْرَهَا وَزَاجِرَهَا وَمَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُوقَفَ عِنْدَهُ مِنْهَا. فَفِي كَلَامِ عَلِيٍّ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - دَلِيلٌ عَلَى وُجُوبِ تَعَلُّمِهِ وَمَعْرِفَتِهِ وَفِي كَلَامِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ بُرْهَانٌ عَلَى أَنَّ تَعَلُّمَهُ إِجْمَاعٌ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ -، وَصَحَّ، بَلْ تَوَاتَرَ عِنْدَنَا تَعَلُّمُهُ وَالِاعْتِنَاءُ بِهِ مِنَ السَّلَفِ الصَّالِحِ كَأَبِي جَعْفَرٍ يَزِيدَ بْنِ الْقَعْقَاعِ إِمَامِ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ الَّذِي هُوَ مِنْ أَعْيَانِ التَّابِعِينَ وَصَاحِبِهِ الْإِمَامِ نَافِعِ بْنِ أَبِي نُعَيْمٍ وَأَبِي عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَلَاءِ وَيَعْقُوبَ الْحَضْرَمِيِّ وَعَاصِمِ بْنِ أَبِي النَّجُودِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ مِنَ الْأَئِمَّةِ، وَكَلَامُهُمْ فِي ذَلِكَ مَعْرُوفٌ، وَنُصُوصُهُمْ عَلَيْهِ مَشْهُورَةٌ فِي الْكُتُبِ، وَمِنْ ثَمَّ اشْتَرَطَ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَئِمَّةِ الْخَلَفِ عَلَى الْمُجِيزِ أَنْ لَا يُجِيزَ أَحَدًا إِلَّا بَعْدَ مَعْرِفَتِهِ الْوَقْفَ وَالِابْتِدَاءَ  ، وَكَانَ أَئِمَّتُنَا يُوقِفُونَنَا عِنْدَ كُلِّ حَرْفٍ وَيُشِيرُونَ إِلَيْنَا فِيهِ بِالْأَصَابِعِ سُنَّةً أَخَذُوهَا كَذَلِكَ عَنْ شُيُوخِهِمُ الْأَوَّلِينَ - رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِمْ أَجْمَعِينَ -)) أ . هـ .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[96] فاَلَّلفْظُ إِنْ تَمَّ وَلاَ تَعَلُّقَا * * * تَامٌّ وَكَافٍ إِنْ بِمَعْنىً عُلِّقَا
[97] قِفْ وَابْتَدِئْ وَإِنْ بِلَفْظٍ فَحَسَنْ * * * فَقِفْ وَلاَ تَبْدَا سِوَى الآيِ يُسَنْ
هذا تفصيل لأنواع الوقف،وَهُناكَ مُصْطَلَحَاتٌ لا بُدَّ أَنْ تُعْلَمَ قَبْلَ الْمُضِيِّ فِي هَذَا الْبَابِ :-
الْوَقْفُ لُغَةً : الْكَفُّ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : قَطْعُ الصَّوْتِ عَلَى الْكَلِمَةٍ زَمَناً يُتَنَفَّسُ فِِيهِ بِنِيَةِ اسْتِئْنَافِ الْقِرَاءَةِ وَيَكُونُ فِي رُءُوسِ الآيِ وَأَوْسَاطِهَا وَلا يَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِ الْكَلِمَةِ وَلا فِيمَا اتَّصَلَ رَسْمًا .
السَّكْتُ لُغَةً : الاِمْتِنَاعُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : قَطْعُ الصَّوْتِ زَمَناً دُونَ زَمَنِ الْوَقْفِ عَادَةً مِنْ غَيْرِ تَنَفُّسٍ مَعَ قَصْدِ الْقِرَاءَةِ ، وَهُوَ مُقَيَّدٌ بِمَا ثَبَتَ بِهِ النَّقْلُ ، وَصَحَّتْ بِهِ الرِّوَايَةُ وَيَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِ الْكَلِمَةِ وَفِيمَا اتَّصَلَ رَسْمًا . 
الْقَطْعُ لُغَةً : الإِبَانَةُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : فَصْلُ أَوْ إِزَالَةُ الْقِرَاءَةِ بِالْكُلِّيَِّة وَالانْتِقَالُ عَنْهَا إِلَى حَالٍ أُخْرَى وَلا يَكُونُ الْقَطْعُ إِلا عَلَى رُءُوسِ الآيِ وَيُسْتَحَبُّ الاسْتِعَاذَةُ بَعْدَهُ لِلْقِرَاءَةِ الْمُسْتَأْنَفَ  ةِ . 
وَأَعُودُ لِلْوَقْفِ فَأَقُولُ إِنَّ الْوَقْفَ يَنْقَسِمُ مِنْ حَيْثُ السَّبَبُ إِِلََى أَرْبَعَةِ أَقْسَامٍ عَامَّةٍ :-
1- الْوَقْفُ الاضْطِرَارِيُّ . وَهُوَ أَنْ يَقِفَ الْقَارِئُ عَلَى أَيِّ كَلِمَةٍ أَثْنَاءَ التِّلاوَةِ بِسَبَبِ ضِيقِ نَفَسٍ أَوْ سُعَالٍ أَوْ مَا شَابَهَ ذَلِكَ فَلا بَأْسَ بِذَلِكَ مَعَ وُجُوبِ الابْتِدَاءِ بِالْكَلِمَةِ الْمَوْقُوفِ عَلَيْهَا أَوْ بِمَا قَبْلَهَا إِنْ صَحَّ الْمَعْنَى بِذَلِكَ الابْتِدَاءِ . 
2- الْوَقْفُ الانْتِظَارِيُّ . وَهُوَ أَنْ يَقِفَ الْقَارِئُ عَلَى الْكَلِمَةِ لِيَعْطِفَ عَلََيْهَا غَيْرَهَا عِنْدَ جَمْعِهِ لاخْتِلافِ الرِّوَايَاتِ أَثْنَاءَ قِرَاءَتِهِ لِلْقِرَاءَاتِ .
3- الْوَقْفُ الاخْتِِبَارِيُ  ّ . وَهُوَ أَنْ يُوقَفَ الْقَارِئُ عَلَى الْكَلِمَةِ اخْتِبَارًا لِبَيَانِ كَيْفِيَّةِ الْوَقْفِ الصَّحِيحِ عَلَى الْكَلِمَةِ كَالْمَقْطُوعِ وَالْمَوْصُولِ وَالثَّابِتِ وَالْمَحْذُوفِ وَنَحْوِهِ .
4- الْوَقْفُ الاخْتِيَارِيُُ  ّ . وَهُوَ أَنْ يقف الْقَارِئُ عَلَى الْكَلِمَةِ مُتَعَمِّدًا لِغَيْرِ سَبَبٍ مِنَ الأَسْبَابِ السَّابِقَةِ ، وَيَنْقَسِمُ الْوَقْفُ الاخْتِيَارِيُُ  ّ إِِلََى أَرْبَعَةِ أَقْسَامٍ(*) ، وَهِيَ : التَّامُ وَالْكَافِي وَالْحَسَنُ وَالْقَبِيحُ .
(*) كَذَا قَسَّمَهُ الإِمَامُ ابْنُ الْجَزْرِيِّ ، وَالْحَافِظُ أَبُو عَمْرٍو الدَّانِيُّ ، وَهُنَاكَ تَقْسِيمَاتٌ أُخْرَى اجْتِهَادِيَّةٌ كَتَقْسِيمِ الشَّيْخِ الْحُصَرِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ فِي كِتَابِهِ " مَعَالِمِ الاهْتِدَاءِ " ، وَقَدْ أَضَافَ إِلَى الأرْبَعَةِ السَّابِقَةِ خَمْسَةَ أَقْسَامٍ ، هِيَ الْوَقْفُ اللازِمُ وَالْوَقْفُ الصَّالِحُ وَالْوَقْفُ الْجَائِزُ وَوَقْفُ الْمُعَانَقَةِ وَوَقْفُ السُّنَّةِ ، كَذَا وَقْفُ الأَشْمُونِي الْعَقَائِدِي - نَحْوَ : الْوَقْفِ عَلَى ( وَهُوَ اللّهُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ ) فِي أَوَّلِ سُورَةِ الأَنْعَامِ الآيَةُ 3 - ، وَلا حَاجَةَ لِلإِطَالَةِ بِذِكْرِهَا تَفْصِيلا . نقلا عن كتابي المختصر المفيد في علم التجويد ، والحمد لله رب العالمين ، وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله ، نسأل الله الإخلاص والتوفيق والقبول ، وصلّ اللهم وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم - الحلقة الحادية عشرة - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر .
1- الْوَقْفُ التَّامُّ
وهو ما عرفه الناظم فقال :- ((فاَلَّلفْظُ إِنْ تَمَّ وَلاَ تَعَلُّقَا * * * تَامٌّ)) 
أي الْوَقْفُ عَلَى مَا تَمَّ مَعْنَاهُ ، وَلَمْ يَتَعَلَّقْ بِمَا بَعْدَهُ لا لَفْظًا وَلا مَعْنًى فَيَحْسُنُ الْوَقْفُ عَلَيْهِ وَالابْتِدَاءُ بِمَا بَعْدَهُ ، وَكَثِيرًا مَا يَكُونُ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْفُ فِي أَوَاخِرِ الآيَاتِ كَمَا فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى :
( أُوْلَـئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ ) (سورة البقرة : 5) ،
يُوقَفُ هُنَا وَقْفًا تَامَّا ثُمَّ يُبْتَدَأُ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ )(البقرة : 6) ، 
وَقَدْ يَكُونُ الْوَقْفُ التَّامُ وَسَطَ الآيَةِ كَمَا فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( لَقَدْ أَضَلَّنِي عَنِ الذِّكْرِ بَعْدَ إِذْ جَاءنِي ) يُوقَفُ هُنَا وَقْفًا تَامًّا ثُمَّ يُبْتَدَأُ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى :
( وَكَانَ الشَّيْطَانُ لِلْإِنسَانِ خَذُولًا ) (الفرقان : 29) ، وَقَدْ يَكُونُ الْوَقْفُ التَّامُ بَعْدَ انْتِهَاءِ الآيَةِ بِكَلِمَةٍ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( وَإِنَّكُمْ لَتَمُرُّونَ عَلَيْهِم مُّصْبِحِينَ {137} وَبِاللَّيْلِ ) . 
يُوقَفُ هُنَا وَقْفًا تَامًّا ثُمَّ يُبْتَدَأُ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ ) (سُورَةُ الصَّافَّاتِ الآيَتَانِ 138،137).
******************************
2- الْوَقْفُ الْكَافِي
وهو ما عرفه الناظم فقال :- ((وَكَافٍ إِنْ بِمَعْنىً عُلِّقَا [97] قِفْ وَابْتَدِئْ)) 
أي الْوَقْفُ عَلَى مَا تَمَّ فِي نَفْسِهِ لَفْظًا وَتَعَلَّقَ بِمَا بَعْدَهُ مَعْنًى ، فَيَحْسُنُ الْوَقْفُ عَلَيْهِ وَالابْتِدَاءُ بِمَا بَعْدَهُ ، وَيَكُونُ هَذَا الْوَقْفُ عَلَى رُءُوسِ الآيِ وَفِي وَسَطِهَا .
مِثَالٌ لِلْوَقْفِ الْكَافِي عَلَى رُءُوسِ الآيِ
الْوَقْفُ وَقْفًا كَافِيًا عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنذِرْهُمْ
لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ ) ، ثُمَّ يُبْتَدَأُ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: (خَتَمَ اللّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهمْ )(سورة البقرة : 7،6). 
مِثَالٌ لِلْوَقْفِ الْكَافِي فِي وَسَطِ الآيِ
الْوَقْفُ وَقْفًا كَافِيًا عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( رَّبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا فِي نُفُوسِكُمْ ) ثُمَّ يُبْتَدَأُ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( إِن تَكُونُواْ صَالِحِينَ فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ لِلأَوَّابِينَ غَفُورًا ) ( سورة الإسراء : 25) .
******************************  ***
3- الْوَقْفُ الْحَسَنُ
وهو ما عرفه فقال :- ((وَإِنْ بِلَفْظٍ فَحَسَنْ * * * فَقِفْ وَلاَ تَبْدَا سِوَى الآيِ يُسَنْ)) 
أي أَنَّ الْوَقْفَ الْحَسَنَ يَعْنِي الْوَقْفَ عَلَى مَا تَمَّ فِي ذَاتِهِ وَتَعَلَّقَ بِمَا بَعْدَهُ لَفْظًا ، وَيَجُوزُ الْوَقْفُ عَلَيْهِ لِتَمَامِهِ ، وَلا يَجُوزُ الابْتِدَاءُ بِمَا بَعْدَهُ لِتَعَلُّقِهِ بِمَا قََبْلَهُ لَفْظًا وَمَعْنًى ، إَِلا أَنْ يَكُونَ الْوَقْفُ عَلَى رَأْسِ آيَةٍ ؛ فإنه يسن الوقف على رؤوس الآي – في مذهب - كما في حديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها وهذا معنى قوله :- سِوَى الآيِ يُسَنْ .
مِثَالٌ لِلْوَقْفِ الْحَسَنِ
يَحْسُنُ الْوَقْفُ عَلَى قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( الْحَمْدُ للّهِ ) ، ثُمَّ الابْتِدَاءُ بِمَا سَبَقَ وَوَصْلُهُ بِمَا بَعْدَهُ هَكَذَا : ( الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ). 
مِثَالٌ لِلْوَقْفِ الْحَسَنِ فِي أَوَاخِرِ الآيَاتِ
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ) ، يَحْسُنُ الْوَقْفُ هُنَا ثُمَّ الابْتِدَاءُ بالآيَةِ التَّالِيَةِ هَكَذّا :
(مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ).
وتتميما للفائدة هذه مَذَاهِبُ الْعُلَمَاءِ فِي الْوَقْفِ عَلَى رُءُوسِ الآيِ :-
الْمَذْهَبُ الأَوَّلُ : جَوَازُ الْوَقْفِ عَلَى رُءُوسِ الآيِ ، وَالابْتِدَاءُ بِمَا بَعْدَهَا مُطْلَقًا مَهْمَا اشْتَدَّ تَعَلُّقُ مَا بَعْدَهَا بِهَا .كَالْوَقْفِ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( فَوَيْلٌ لِّلْمُصَلِّينَ )، وَالابْتِدَاءُ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى :-
(الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَن صَلَاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ ) (سُورَةُ الْمَاعُونَ الآيَةُ 4 ،5) .

وَقَالَ أَصْحَابُ هَذَا الْمَذْهَبِ : إِنَّ الْوَقْفَ عَلَى رُءُوسِ الآيِ سُنَّةٌ يُثَابُ الْقَارِئُ عَلَى فِعْلِهَا ، وَاسْتُدِلَ لِهَذَا الْمَذْهَبِ بِقَوْلِ أُمِّ سَلَمَةِ زَوْجِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهَا : " كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا قَرَأَ يُقَطِّعُ قِرَاءَتَهُ آيَةً آيَةً : 
( بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ {1} الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ {2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ {3}) (*)، وَهَذَا الْمَذْهَبُ هُوَ الأَشْهَرُ عِنْدَ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الأَدَاءِ .
هامش : (*) 
(*) أَثَرٌ صَحِيحٌ رَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ (1/37) (1/312) ، وَالْحَاكِمُ (2909) (2/252) ، (2910) (2/252) ( وَالتِّرْمِذِيُ  ّ (5/185) ، وَأَحْمَدُ (6/302) ، وَأَبُو دَاوُدَ (4001) (2/433) ، وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ُّ في الكبير (603) (23/278) ، وَالْبَيْهَقِيُ  ّ فِي الشُّعَبِ (2319) (2/435) ، (2587) (2/520) وَفِي الْكُبْرَى (2212) (2/44) ، وَابْنُ رَاهَوَيْهِ فِي مُسْنَدِهِ (1872) (4/103). 
الْمَذْهَبُ الثَّانِي : جَوَازُ الْوَقْفِ عَلَى رُءُوسِ الآيِ ، وَالابْتِدَاءُ بِمَا بَعْدَهَا إِِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ ارْتِبَاطٌ لَفْظِيٌّ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ مَا بَعْدَهَا ، أَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي الْوَقْفِ عَلَيْهَا أَوِ الابْتِدَاءِ بِمَا بَعْدَهَا إِيهَامُ خِلافِ الْمُرَادِ ، فَإِنْ كَانَ هُنَاكَ ارْتِبَاطٌ لَفْظِيٌّ بَيْنَ الآيَتَيْنِ وَقَفَ عَلَى الأُولَى ، ثُمَّ يَرْجِعُ فَيَصِلُ آخِرَ الآيَةِ الأُولَى بِالآيَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ . كَالْوَقْفِ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( أَنَّهُم مَّبْعُوثُونَ ) . وَبَعْدَهَا الآية : 
( لِيَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ ) (سُورَةُ الْمُطَفِّفِينَ الآيَةُ 4 ،5) ، وَيَفْعَلُ الْقَارِئُ هَذَا أَيْضًا إِذَا كَانَ الْوَقْفُ عَلَى رَأْسِ الآيَةِ صَحِيحًا لا يُوهِمُ شَيْئًا ، وَلَكِنَّ الابْتِدَاءَ بِمَا بَعْدَهُ يُوهِمُ مَعْنًى فَاسِدًا كَالْوَقْفِ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( أَلَا إِنَّهُم مِّنْ إِفْكِهِمْ لَيَقُولُونَ ) وَالْبَدْءِ هَكَذَا : ( وَلَدَ اللَّهُ )(سُورَةُ الصَّافَّاتِ الآيَةُ 151 ،152).
وَأَمَّا إِذَا كَانَ الْوَقْفُ عَلَى رَأْسِ الآيَةِ يُوهِمُ مَعْنًى فَاسِدًا كَالْوَقْفِ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَوَيْل للمصلين . فَلا يَجُوزُ الْوَقْفُ حِينَئِذٍ بَلْ يَتَعَيَّنُ الْوَصْلُ بِمَا بَعْدَهُ دَفْعًا لِتَوَهُّمِ الْمَعْنَى الْفَاسِدِ وَمُسَارَعَةً إِلَى بَيَانِ الْمَعْنَى الْمَقْصُودِ .
الْمَذْهَبُ الثَّالِثُ : جَوَازُ السَّكْتِ بِلا تَنَفُّسٍ عَلَى رَأْسِ كُلِّ آيَةٍ وَقَدْ حَمَلَ أَصْحَابُ هَذَا الْمَذْهَبِ الْوَقْفَ فَي حَدِيثِ أَمِّ سَلَمَةَ – رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهَا - عَلَى السَّكْتِ ، وَهَذَا خِلافُ الظَّاهِرِ وَهَذَا الْمَذْهَبُ فِي غَايَةِ الضَّعْفِ عِنْدَ عَامَّةِ الْقُرَّاءِ وَأَهْلِ الأَدَاءِ .
الْمَذْهَبُ الرَّابِعُ : أَنَّ حُكْمَ الْوَقْفِ عَلَى رُءُوسِ الآيَاتِ كَحُكْمِهِ عَلَى غَيْرِهَا مِمَّا لَيْسَ بِرَأْسِ آيَةٍ ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يُنْظَرُ إِلَى مَا بَعْدَ رَأْسِ الآيَةِ مِنْ حَيْثُ التَّعَلُّقُ وَعَدَمُهُ . فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ تَعَلُّقُ لَفْظِيٌّ بِرَأْسِ الآيَةِ فَلا يَجُوزُ الْوَقْفُ عَلَى رَأْسِ الآيَةِ ، وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ بِهِ تَعَلُّقٌ لَفْظِيٌّ جَازَ الْوَقْفُ . وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ التَّعَلُّقَ اللَّفْظِيَّ يَلْزَمُهُ التَّعَلَّقُ الْمَعْنَوِيُّ لا الْعَكْسَ . وَوَضَعَ أَصْحَابُ هَذَا الْمَذْهَبِ عَلامَاتِ الْوَقْفِ الْمُخْتَلِفَةَ فَوْقَ رُءُوسِ الآيِ وَفَوْقَ غَيْرِهَا مِمَّا لَيْسَ بِآيَةٍ . وَقَدْ مَنَعُوا الْوَقْفَ عَلَى رَأْسِ بَعْضِ الآيَاتِ بِالنِّسْبَةِ لِقِرَاءَةٍ وَأَجَازُوهُ بِالنِّسْبَةِ لأُخْرَى . وَمِنْ أَمْثِلَةِ ذَلِكَ : عَدَمُ جَوَازِ الْوَقْفِ عَلَى كَلِمَةِ : ( وَالْآصَالِ ) فَيِ قَوْلِهِ تَعالَى : ( يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ فِيهَا بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالْآصَالِ {36} رِجَالٌ لَّا تُلْهِيهِمْ تِجَارَةٌ وَلَا بَيْعٌ عَن ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَإِقَامِ الصَّلَاةِ وَإِيتَاء الزَّكَاةِ يَخَافُونَ يَوْمًا ) . (سُورَةُ النُّورِ الآيَتَانِ 37،36) ، فِي قِرَاءَةِ مَنْ قَرَأَ (يُسَبِّحُ) بِكَسْرِ الْبَاءِ نَظَرًا لِلتَّعُلِّقِ اللَّفْظِيِّ بِمَا بَعْدَهَا فَإِنَّ لَفْظَ : (رِجَالٌ) فَاعِلٌ لِقَوْلِهِ يُسَبِّحُ ، وَهَذَا بِخِلافِ مَنْ قَرَأَهَا بِفَتْحِ الْبَاءِ (شعبة وابن عامر الشامي) ، وَمِنَ الأَمْثِلَةِ أَيْضًا عَدَمُ جَوَازِ الْوَقْفِ عَلَى كَلِمَةِ:
( الْحَمِيدِ ) مِنْ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( إِلَى صِرَاطِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ {1} اللّهِ الَّذِي لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ ) (سُورَةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الآيَتَانِ 2،1) ، وَذَلِكَ عِنْدَ مَنْ قَرَأَ لَفْظَ الْجَلالَةِ بِجَرِّ الْهَاءِ نَظَرًا لِلتَّعَلُّقِ اللَّفْظِيُّ ، وَهُو أَنَّ لَفْظَ الْجَلالَةِ عَلَى هَذِهِ الْقِرَاءَةِ بَدَلٌ مِنْ لَفْظِ الْعَزِيزِ أَوْ بَيَانٌ لَهُ ، وَهَذَا بِخِلافِ مَنْ قَرَأَ لَفْظَ الْجَلالَةِ هُنَا بِرَفْعِ الْهَاءِ . 
قال في النشر :- ((لَا بُدَّ مِنْ مَعْرِفَةِ أُصُولِ مَذَاهِبِ الْأَئِمَّةِ الْقُرَّاءِ فِي الْوَقْفِ وَالِابْتِدَاءِ لِيُعْتَمَدَ فِي قِرَاءَةِ كُلِّ مَذْهَبه ، فَنَافِعٌ كَانَ يُرَاعِي مَحَاسِنَ الْوَقْفِ وَالِابْتِدَاءِ بِحَسَبِ الْمَعْنَى كَمَا وَرَدَ عَنْهُ النَّصُّ بِذَلِكَ، وَابْنُ كَثِيرٍ رُوِّينَا عَنْهُ نَصًّا أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ: إِذَا وَقَفْتُ فِي الْقُرْآنِ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: (وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ ) عَلَى قَوْلِهِ : (وَمَا يُشْعِرُكُمْ )، وَعَلَى (إِنَّمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ بَشَرٌ) لَمْ أُبَالِ بَعْدَهَا وَقَفْتُ أَمْ لَمْ أَقِفْ. وَهَذَا يَدُلُّ أَنَّهُ يَقِفُ حَيْثُ يَنْقَطِعُ نَفَسُهُ، وَرَوَى عَنْهُ الْإِمَامُ الصَّالِحُ أَبُو الْفَضْلِ الرَّازِيُّ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُرَاعِي الْوَقْفَ عَلَى رُءُوسِ الْآيِ مُطْلَقًا، وَلَا يَتَعَمَّدُ فِي أَوْسَاطِ الْآيِ وَقْفًا سِوَى هَذِهِ الثَّلَاثَةِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ِ، وَأَبُو عَمْرٍو فَرُوِّينَا عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَتَعَمَّدُ الْوَقْفَ عَلَى رُءُوسِ الْآيِ وَيَقُولُ هُوَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ، وَذَكَرَ عَنْهُ الْخُزَاعِيُّ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَطْلُبُ حُسْنَ الِابْتِدَاءِ، وَذَكَرَ عَنْهُ أَبُو الْفَضْلِ الرَّازِيُّ: أَنَّهُ يُرَاعِي حُسْنَ الْوَقْفِ، وَعَاصِمٌ ذَكَرَ عَنْهُ أَبُو الْفَضْلِ الرَّازِيُّ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُرَاعِي حُسْنَ الِابْتِدَاءِ، وَذَكَرَ الْخُزَاعِيُّ أَنَّ عَاصِمًا وَالْكِسَائِيَّ كَانَا يَطْلُبَانِ الْوَقْفَ مِنْ حَيْثُ يَتِمُّ الْكَلَامُ، وَحَمْزَةُ اتَّفَقَتِ الرُّوَاةُ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقِفُ بَعْدَ انْقِطَاعِ النَّفَسِ، فَقِيلَ ; لِأَنَّ قِرَاءَتَهُ التَّحْقِيقُ وَالْمَدُّ الطَّوِيلُ فَلَا يَبْلُغُ نَفَسُ الْقَارِئِ إِلَى وَقْفِ التَّمَامِ، وَلَا إِلَى الْكَافِي وَعِنْدِي أَنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ كَوْنِ الْقُرْآنِ عِنْدَهُ كَالسُّورَةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَتَعَمَّدُ وَقْفًا مُعَيَّنًا ; وَلِذَلِكَ آثَرَ وَصْلَ السُّورَةِ بِالسُّورَةِ، فَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ أَجْلِ التَّحْقِيقِ لَآثَرَ الْقَطْعَ عَلَى آخِرِ السُّورَةِ، وَالْبَاقُونَ مِنَ الْقُرَّاءِ كَانُوا يُرَاعُونَ حُسْنَ الْحَالَتَيْنِ وَقْفًا وَابْتِدَاءً، وَكَذَا حَكَى عَنْهُمْ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمُ الْإِمَامَانِ أَبُو الْفَضْلِ الْخُزَاعِيُّ وَالرَّازِيُّ رَحِمَهُمَا اللَّهُ تَعَالَى )) (النشر 1/238).
***************************
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[98] وَغَيْرُ مَاَ تَمَّ قَبِيحٌ وَلَهُ * * * يُوقَفُ مُضْطَرًّا وَيُبْدَا قَبْلَهُ
انتقل الكلام إلى الْوَقْف الْقَبِيح ، وَهُوَ الْوَقْفُ عَلَى مَا لََمْ يَتِمُّ مَعْنَاهُ لِتَعَلُّقِهِ بِمَا بَعْدَهُ لَفْظًا ، وَمَعْنًى كَالْوَقْفِ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( الْحَمْدُ ) مِنَ الآيَةِ : ( الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ )، وَمِنَ الْوَقْفِ الْقَبِيحِ أَيْضًا الْوَقْفُ عَلَى مَا يُغَيِّرُ الْمَعْنَى كَالَوَقْفِ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَقْرَبُواْ الصَّلاَةَ ) ، بَلْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يُكْمِلَ التِّلاوَةَ حَتَّى يُفِيدَ الْمَعْنَى الْمُرَادَ فَيَقْرَأُ بِالْوَصْلِ هَكَذَا : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَقْرَبُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَأَنتُمْ سُكَارَى حَتَّىَ تَعْلَمُواْ مَا تَقُولُونَ )(سُورَةُ النِّسَاءِ الآيَةُ 43).
هَذَا وَيُسْتَحَبُّ لِلْقَارِئِ حَالَ تِلاوَتِهِ أَنْ يَكُونَ مُتَيَقِظًا مُتَفَهِمًا لِمَا يَقْرَأُ ، فَلا يَقِفُ عَلَى مَوْضِعٍ لا يُفِيدُ الْمَعْنَى ، وَلا يَصِلُ إِذَا رَآَى تََغْيِِيراً لِلْمَعْنَى ، وَلا يَبْتَدِأُ التِّلاوَةَ بِمَا يُغَيِرُ الْمَعْنَى كَأَنْ يَبْدَأُ فَيَقُولُ : ( إِنِّي كَفَرْتُ ) ، أَوْ يَبْدَأُ فَيَقُولُ : ( وَإِيَّاكُمْ أَن تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ رَبِّكُمْ ) ، فَإِذَا انْقَطَعَ نَفَسُهُ اضْطِرَارِياً فَيَجِبُ أَنْ يَخْتَارَ وَقْفاً مَعْقُولاً ؛ فَلا يَقِفُ مَثَلاً عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي ) ، بَلْ يَقِفُ عَلَى ( جَنَّاتٍ ) أَوْ ( الْأَنْهَارُ ) ؛ لأَنَّ الْجَنَّاتِ لا تَجْرِيَ ، وَعِنْدَ اسْتِئْنَافِ التَّلاوَةِ بَعْدَ قُصُورِ النَّفَسِ يُسْتَحَبُّ الابْتِدَاءُ بِالرُّجُوعِ إِلَى مَا قَبْلَ انْقِطَاعِ النَّفَسِ ؛ لِيُفْهِمَ الْمَعْنَى الْمُرَادَ ، قال في النشر (1/230) (( (وَأَمَّا الِابْتِدَاءُ) فَلَا يَكُونُ إِلَّا اخْتِيَارِيًّا ; لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ كَالْوَقْفِ تَدْعُو إِلَيْهِ ضَرُورَةٌ فَلَا يَجُوزُ إِلَّا بِمُسْتَقِلٍّ بِالْمَعْنَى مُوفٍ بِالْمَقْصُودِ، وَهُوَ فِي أَقْسَامِهِ كَأَقْسَامِ الْوَقْفِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ، وَيَتَفَاوَتُ تَمَامًا وَكِفَايَةً وَحُسْنًا وَقُبْحًا بِحَسَبِ التَّمَامِ وَعَدَمِهِ وَفَسَادِ الْمَعْنَى إِحَالَتِهِ نَحْوَ الْوَقْفِ عَلَى وَمِنَ النَّاسِ فَإِنَّ الِابْتِدَاءَ بِالنَّاسِ قَبِيحٌ، وَيُؤْمِنُ تَامٌّ. فَلَوْ وَقَفَ عَلَى مَنْ يَقُولُ: كَانَ الِابْتِدَاءُ بِ " يَقُولُ " أَحْسَنُ مِنَ ابْتِدَائِهِ بِمَنْ، وَكَذَا الْوَقْفُ عَلَى خَتَمَ اللَّهُ قَبِيحٌ وَالِابْتِدَاءُ بِاللَّهِ أَقْبَحُ، وَبِخَتَمَ كَافٍ وَالْوَقْفُ عَلَى عُزَيْرٌ ابْنُ، وَالْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ قَبِيحٌ، وَالِابْتِدَاءُ بِ ابْنِ أَقْبَحُ، وَالِابْتِدَاءُ بِ عَزِيزٌ وَالْمَسِيحُ أَقْبَحُ مِنْهُمَا. وَلَوْ وَقَفَ عَلَى مَا وَعَدَنَا اللَّهُ ضَرُورَةً كَانَ الِابْتِدَاءُ بِالْجَلَالَةِ قَبِيحًا، وَبِوَعَدَنَا أَقْبَحَ مِنْهُ، وَبِمَا أَقْبَحُ مِنْهُمَا، وَالْوَقْفُ عَلَى بَعْدَ الَّذِي جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ لِلضَّرُورَةِ وَالِابْتِدَاءِ بِمَا بَعْدَهُ قَبِيحٌ. وَكَذَا بِمَا قَبْلَهُ مِنْ أَوَّلِ الْكَلَامِ )). أ . هـ .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[99] وَلَيْسَ فِي الْقُرآنِ مِنْ وَقْفٍ يَجِبْ * * * وَلاَ حَرَامٍ غَيْرَ مَالَهُ سَبَبْ
وهو ما وضحه في النشر بقوله :- ((قَوْلُ الْأَئِمَّةِ: لَا يَجُوزُ الْوَقْفُ عَلَى الْمُضَافِ دُونَ الْمُضَافِ إِلَيْهِ، وَلَا عَلَى الْفِعْلِ دُونَ الْفَاعِلِ، وَلَا عَلَى الْفَاعِلِ دُونَ الْمَفْعُولِ، وَلَا عَلَى الْمُبْتَدَأِ دُونَ الْخَبَرِ، وَلَا عَلَى نَحْوِ كَانَ وَأَخَوَاتِهَا، وَإِنَّ وَأَخَوَاتِهَا دُونَ أَسْمَائِهَا، وَلَا عَلَى النَّعْتِ دُونَ الْمَنْعُوتِ، وَلَا عَلَى الْمَعْطُوفِ عَلَيْهِ دُونَ الْمَعْطُوفِ، وَلَا عَلَى الْقَسَمِ دُونَ جَوَابِهِ، وَلَا عَلَى حَرْفٍ دُونَ مَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ إِلَى آخِرِ مَا ذَكَرُوهُ وَبَسَطُوهُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ، إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُونَ بِذَلِكَ الْجَوَازَ الْأَدَائِيَّ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَحْسُنُ فِي الْقِرَاءَةِ، وَيَرُوقُ فِي التِّلَاوَةِ، وَلَا يُرِيدُونَ بِذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ حَرَامٌ، وَلَا مَكْرُوهٌ، وَلَا مَا يُؤَثِّمُ، بَلْ أَرَادُوا بِذَلِكَ الْوَقْفَ الِاخْتِيَارِيَ  ّ الَّذِي يُبْتَدَأُ بِمَا بَعْدَهُ. وَكَذَلِكَ لَا يُرِيدُونَ بِذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ لَا يُوقَفُ عَلَيْهِ الْبَتَّةَ، فَإِنَّهُ حَيْثُ اضْطَرَّ الْقَارِئُ إِلَى الْوَقْفِ عَلَى شَيْءٍ مِنْ ذَلِكَ بِاعْتِبَارِ قَطْعِ نَفَسٍ، أَوْ نَحْوِهِ مِنْ تَعْلِيمٍ، أَوِ اخْتِبَارٍ جَازَ لَهُ الْوَقْفُ بِلَا خِلَافٍ عِنْدَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ، ثُمَّ يَعْتَمِدُ فِي الِابْتِدَاءِ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنَ الْعَوْدَةِ إِلَى مَا قَبْلُ فَيَبْتَدِئُ بِهِ، اللَّهُمَّ إِلَّا مَنْ يَقْصِدُ بِذَلِكَ تَحْرِيفَ الْمَعْنَى عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ، وَخِلَافَ الْمَعْنَى الَّذِي أَرَادَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى، فَإِنَّهُ وَالْعِيَاذُ بِاللَّهِ يَحْرُمُ عَلَيْهِ ذَلِكَ وَيَجِبُ رَدْعُهُ بِحَسَبِهِ عَلَى مَا تَقْتَضِيهِ الشَّرِيعَةُ الْمُطَهَّرَةُ وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ)).
ثم ذكر بعض التنبيهات منها قوله : (( يُغْتَفَرُ فِي طُولِ الْفَوَاصِلِ وَالْقَصَصِ وَالْجُمَلِ الْمُعْتَرِضَةِ  ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ فِي حَالَةِ جَمْعِ الْقِرَاءَاتِ وَقِرَاءَةِ التَّحْقِيقِ وَالتَّرْتِيلِ مَا لَا يُغْتَفَرُ فِي غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ ، نَحْوِ كُلٍّ مِنْ حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ إِلَى آخِرِهِ ...وكَمَا اغْتُفِرَ الْوَقْفُ لِمَا ذُكِرَ قَدْ لَا يُغْتَفَرُ، وَلَا يَحْسُنُ فِيمَا قَصُرَ مِنَ الْجُمَلِ، وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ التَّعَلُّقُ لَفْظِيًّا نَحْوَ وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ لِقُرْبِ الْوَقْفِ عَلَى: بِالرُّسُلِ ، ...وَكَذَا لَمْ يَرْضَوُا الْوَقْفَ عَلَى (( تُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ وَعَلَى وَتُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ لِقُرْبِهِ مِنْ وَتُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ ))وَمِنْ ((وَتُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ))، وَقَدْ يُغْتَفَرُ ذَلِكَ فِي حَالَةِ الْجَمْعِ وَطُولِ الْمَدِّ وَزِيَادَةِ التَّحْقِيقِ وَقَصْدِ التَّعْلِيمِ فَيَلْحَقُ بِمَا قَبْلُ لِمَا ذَكَرْنَا،... رُبَّمَا يُرَاعَى فِي الْوَقْفِ الِازْدِوَاجُ فَيُوَصَلُ مَا يُوقَفُ عَلَى نَظِيرِهِ مِمَّا يُوجَدُ التَّمَامُ عَلَيْهِ وَانْقَطَعَ تَعَلُّقُهُ بِمَا بَعْدَهُ لَفْظًا، وَذَلِكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ازْدِوَاجِهِ نَحْوَ (لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ مَعَ وَلَكُمْ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ) وَنَحْوَ (فَمَنْ تَعَجَّلَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ مَعَ وَمَنْ تَأَخَّرَ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ) . أ . هـ (النشر ((1/237:236).
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[100] وَفِيهِمَا رِعَايَةُ الرَّسْمِ اشْتُرِطْ * * * وَالْقَطْعُ كَالْوَقْفِ وَبِالآيِ شُرِطْ
أي لا بد في الوقف والابتداء من مراعاة الرسم العثماني ، فيما اتفق عليه أو اختلف فيه ؛ ، فما رسم مقطوعا صح فيه القطع والوصل اضطرارا أو اختبارا ، وما رسما موصولا لا يصح فيه إلا الوصل ، فلا يقف أو يبتدأ بقطع ما اتصل رسما ، ولا يحذف إلا ما حذفه الرسم ، وللقراء مذاهب في بعض الحروف فمثلا :- قَوْله تَعَالَى : ( إِلْ يَاسِينَ ) بِسُورَةِ الصَّافَّاتِ (الآيَةُ 130) قرأ نافع وابن عامر الشامي ويعقوب بفتح الهمزة ومدها، وبعدها لام مكسورة مفصولة من ياسين كفصل اللام من العين في آل عمران ؛ وعلى هذا تكون آل كلمة وياسين كلمة ، فيجوز قطع آل عن ياسين اضطرارا أو اختبارا ، وقرأ الباقون بكسر الهمزة وبعدها لام ساكنة فتكون كلها كلمة واحدة، فلا يجوز فصل بعضها من بعض أصلا رغم انفصالها رسما ، وهناك ما لا يصح الوقف عليه لا رسما ولا أصلا على الراجح نحو :- (وَيَدْعُ الْإِنْسَانُ) فِي الإسراء(11) (وَيَمْحُ اللَّهُ الْبَاطِلَ) فِي الشُّورَى (24) ، و(يَوْمَ يَدْعُ الدَّاعِ) فِي الْقَمَرِ(6) ، و(سَنَدْعُ الزَّبَانِيَةَ) فِي الْعَلَقِ (18). كما قال مَكِّيٌّ وَغَيْرُهُ لِأَنَّهُ إِنْ وَقَفَ بِالرَّسْمِ خَالَفَ الْأَصْلَ وَإِنْ وَقَفَ بِالْأَصْلِ خَالَفَ الرَّسْمَ انْتَهَى ، وسيأتي تفصيل أكثر في باب الوقف على مرسوم الخط ومذاهب القراء في بعض الحروف . 
قوله :- ((وَالْقَطْعُ كَالْوَقْفِ وَبِالآيِ شُرِطْ)) سبق تعريف القطع والوقف والسكت ، ولا مانع من الإعادة :-
الْوَقْفُ لُغَةً : الْكَفُّ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : قَطْعُ الصَّوْتِ عَلَى الْكَلِمَةٍ زَمَناً يُتَنَفَّسُ فِِيهِ بِنِيَةِ اسْتِئْنَافِ الْقِرَاءَةِ وَيَكُونُ فِي رُءُوسِ الآيِ وَأَوْسَاطِهَا وَلا يَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِ الْكَلِمَةِ وَلا فِيمَا اتَّصَلَ رَسْمًا .
الْقَطْعُ لُغَةً : الإِبَانَةُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : فَصْلُ أَوْ إِزَالَةُ الْقِرَاءَةِ بِالْكُلِّيَِّة وَالانْتِقَالُ عَنْهَا إِلَى حَالٍ أُخْرَى وَلا يَكُونُ الْقَطْعُ إِلا عَلَى رُءُوسِ الآيِ وَيُسْتَحَبُّ الاسْتِعَاذَةُ بَعْدَهُ لِلْقِرَاءَةِ الْمُسْتَأْنَفَ  ةِ . 
هنا يوضح الناظم أن القطع يجوز فيه ما يجوز في الوقف بأنواعه التام والكافي والحسن ، إلا أن القطع لا يكون إلا على رءوس الآي بخلاف الوقف يكون على رءوس الآي وغيرها .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[101] والسَّكْتُ مِنْ دُونِ تَنَفُّسٍ وَخُصْ * * * بِذِيْ اتِصَالٍ وَانْفِصَالٍ حَيْثُ نُصْ
السَّكْتُ لُغَةً : الامْتِنَاعُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : قَطْعُ الصَّوْتِ زَمَناً دُونَ زَمَنِ الْوَقْفِ عَادَةً - (السكت بمقدار حركتين) - مِنْ غَيْرِ تَنَفُّسٍ مَعَ قَصْدِ الْقِرَاءَةِ ، وَيَكُونُ فِيمَا اتَّصَلَ وانفصل رَسْمًا ، وَهُوَ مُقَيَّدٌ بِمَا ثَبَتَ بِهِ النَّقْلُ وَصَحَّتْ بِهِ الرِّوَايَةُ ، ومثال المتصل رسما : ( الْأَرْضُ ) ، ومثال المنفصل :(قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ ) وستأتي التفاصيل بإذن الله في مذاهب القراء بين السورتين ، وبَابِ السَّكْتِ عَلىَ السَّاكِنِ قَبْلَ الهَمْزِ وَغَيْرِهِ .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[102] وَالآنَ حِينُ اْلأَخْذِ في المُرَادٍ * * * والله ُحَسْبِيْ وَهُوَ اعْتِمادِيْ
بعد أن أتم الناظم هذه المقدمة الوافية ، يستعين الله تعالى ويتوكل عليه في توفيقه لبلوغ مراده من هذه الألفية الجامعة لعلم القراءات العشر ، والحسب الكافي ، قال تعالى :- (وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا) (سورة الطلاق :3).
وكأنه بذلك يقتفي أثر الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله حين قال في نهاية مقدمته لحرز الأماني :-
لَعَلَّ إِلهَ الْعَرْشِ يَا إِخْوَتِي يَقِي ... جَمَاعَتَنَا كُلَّ المَكاَرِهِ هُوَّلاَ
وَيَجْعَلُنَا مِمَّنْ يَكُونُ كِتاَبُهُ... شَفِيعاً لَهُمْ إِذْ مَا نَسُوْهُ فَيمْحَلاَ
وَبِاللهِ حَوْلِى وَاعْتِصَامِي وَقُوَّتِى ... وَمَاليَ إِلاَّ سِتْـرُهُ مُتَجَلِّلاَ 
فَيَا رَبِّ أَنْتَ اللهُ حَسْبي وَعُدَّتِي ... عَلَيْكَ اعْتِمَادِي ضَارِعًا مُتَوَكِّلاَ
تم شرح المقدمة بفضل الله تعالى ، والحمد لله رب العالمين ، وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله ، نسأل الله الإخلاص والتوفيق والقبول ، وصلّ اللهم وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم - الحلقة الثانية عشرة - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر .
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بَابُ الاسْتِعَاذَة (4)
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[103] وَقُلْ أَعُوذُ إِنْ أَرَدتَ تَقْرَا * * * كَالنَّحْلِ جَهْراً لِجَمِيعِ الْقُرَّا
شرع الناظم في ذكر مذاهب القراء في الاستعاذة ولفظها ووجوهها وحكمها ، ((وَقُلْ أَعُوذُ إِنْ أَرَدتَ تَقْرَا)) يلتمس(*) 
الناظم رحمه الله من القارئ أن يبدأ تلاوة القرآن الكريم بالاستعاذة ؛ لتخلية النفس من هواجس الشيطان قبل تحليتها بكلام الرحمن ، والاستعاذة دعاء بالعوذ (العصمة) من الله تعالى : والعوذ مصدر عَاذَ بِهِ يَعُوذُ عَوْذاً وعِياذاً ومَعاذاً: لَاذَ بِهِ ولجأَ إِليه وَاعْتَصَمَ ، واستعذ يعني اطلب العصمة من الله تعالى ، فالسين والتاء للطلب ، قوله :- ((وقل أعوذ)) نص على هذا اللفظ دونا عن غيره ؛ فلا يصح أستعيذ ولا استعذت وما شابه ذلك ، وتعليل ذلك ما ذكره الناظم في نشره من الفرق بين العائذ (المعتصم بالله) ، والمستعيذ (طالب العصمة) ؛ فَإِنَّ الله أمر بنفس الِاعْتِصَامِ ، لا طلبه . (1/247) النشر باختصار . قوله : ((كالنحل)) يعني كما تقتضيه آية سورة النحل ، قََالَ الله ُتَعَالَى : ( فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ ) (سُورَةِ النَّحْلِ الآيَةُ 98).
ولفظ الاستعاذة ( أَعُوذُ بِاللهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ ) ؛ وهو مُقَدَّمٌ واختاره كل القراء .
قوله :- ((جهرا)) يعني بصوت ظاهر ، وذلك لجميع القراء على الصحيح .
هامش : (*) لأنّ الطّلب إذا ورد من الأعلى فهو أمر ، وإذا ورد من الأدنى فهو دعاء ، وإذا ورد من المساوي فهو التماس .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[104] وَإِنْ تُغَيِّرْ أَوْ تَزِدْ لَفْظًا فَلاَ * * * تَعْدُ الَّذِى قَدْ صَحَّ مِمَّا نُقِلاَ
أي إن غيرت من هذا اللفظ المقدم شيئا أو زدت فيه ، فلا تتجاوز ما صح به النقل عن رسول الله والصحابة وأئمة السلف الصالح رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين ، ومن هذه الألفاظ :- (اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الشيطان الرجيم) ، ( أََعُوذُ بِاللهِ السَّمِيعِ العَلِيمِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ مِنْ هَمْزِهِ وَنَفخِهِ وَنَفثِهِ ) أَوْ ( أَعُوذُ بِاللهِ العَظِيمِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ إن الله هو السميع العليم ) . 
وكأن الناظم بذلك يستدرك على الإمام الشاطبي من إطلاقه التنزيه بلا قيد في قوله (..وَإِنْ تَزِدْ لِرَبِّكَ تَنْـزِيهًا فـَلَسْتَ مُجَـهَّلاَ) ، قال الإمام الجعبري رحمه الله :- هذه الزيادة وإن أطلقها وخصها فهي مقيدة بالرواية وعامة في غير التنزيه . 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[105] وَقِيلَ يُخْفِي حَمْزَةٌ حَيْثُ تَلاَ * * * وَقِيلَ لاَ فَاتِحَةٌ وَعُلِّلاَ
أي ذهب كل القراء إلى الجهر بالاستعاذة وقيل كان حمزة يخفيها في عموم القرآن ، ووجه ذلك عنده أنه لا يجهر إلا بالقرآن ، وروي عن حمزة أنه كان يجهر بالاستعاذة عند الفاتحة فقط وعلل هذا يعني وصف بالعلة والضعف ، أو علل بمعنى أنه وجه له علته من التفريق بين ابتداء القرآن وغيره ، والصحيح أن حمزة يجهر بالاستعاذة مطلقا كغيره من القراء .
أَوْقَاتُ الإِسْرَارِ وَأَوْقَاتُ الْجَهْرِ بِالاسْتِعَاذَة  ِ
يُسَرُّ بِالاسْتِعَاذَة  ِ عِنْدَ الْقِرَاءَةِ سِرًا ، وَعِنْدَ الْقِرَاءَةِ خَالِيًا سَوَاءُ أَقَرَأَ الْقَارِئُ سِرًّا أَمْ جَهْرًا ، وَفِي الصَّلاةِ سِرِّيَةً كَانَتْ أَوْ جَهْرِيَةً ، وَإِنْ كَانَ الْقَارِئُ وَسَطَ قَوْمٍ يَتَدَارَسُونَ الْقُرءَانَ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ الْقَارِئُ الْمُبْتَدِأَ بِالْقِرَاءَةِ ، وَيُسْتَحَبُّ الْجَهْرُ بِالاسْتِعَاذَة  ِ إِذَا كَانَ الْقَارِئُ يَقْرَأُ جَهْرًا وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ مَنْ يَسْتَمِعُ إِلَيْهِ ، وَفِي حَالَةِ التَّعْلِيمِ وَالْمُدَارَسَة  ِ إذا كان المُبْتَدِأَ بِالْقِرَاءَةِ . 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[106] وَقِفْ لَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَوْ صِلْ وَاسْتُحِبْ * * * تَعُوُّذٌ وَقالَ بَعْضُهُمْ يَجِبْ
ذكر الناظم الأوجه الجائزة للاستعاذة بما بعدها من البسملة والسورة - مَاعَدَا أول سُورَة التَّوْبَةََِ - فالْوَجْهُ الأَوَّلُ : الوقف على الْجَمِيعِ ؛ أََيْ فصل الاسْتِعَاذَةِ عَنْ الْبَسْمَلَةِ وَفصل الْبَسْمَلَةِ عَن السَّورَةِ فَيَقْرَأُ الاسْتعَاذَةَ ثُمَّ يَتَوَقَفُ ثُمَّ يَقْرَأُ الْبَسْمَلَةَ ثُمَّ يَتَوَقَفُ ثُمَّ يَقْرَأُ السُّورَةِ .
والْوَجْهُ الثَّانِي : الوقف على الأَوَّلِ وَوَصْلُ الثَّانِي بِالثَّالِثِ ؛ فَيَقْرَأُ الاسْتعَاذَةَ ثُمَّ يَتَوَقَفُ ثُمَّ يَقْرَأُ الْبَسْمَلَةَ وَيَصِلُهَا بِالسُّورَةِ ، والْوجْهُ الثَّالِثُ : وَصْلُ الأَوَّلِ بالثَّانِي وفصل الثَّالِثِ ؛ أَيْ وصْلُ 
الاسْتِعَاذَةِ بِالْبَسْمَلَةِ ثُمَّ يتوقفُ ثُمَّ يَقْرَأُ السُّورَة ، والْوجْهُ الرَّابِعُ : وَصْلُ الْجَمِيعِ 
أَيْ وَصْلُ الاسْتِعَاذَةِ بِالْبَسْمَلَةِ بالسُّورَةِ بِلا تَوَقُفٍِ .
وَأَمَّا عَنْ سُورَةِ التَّوْبَةِ – بَرَاءَةٍ - فُيُبْتَدَأُ بِهَا بِأَحَدِ وَجْهَيْنِ ، الأوَّلُ : فصل الاسْتِعَاذَةِ عَنْ أَوَّلِ السُّورَةِ ، وَالثَّانِي : وَصْلُ الاسْتِعَاذَةِ بَأَوَّلِ السُّورَةِ .
قوله :- ((واستحب .. تعوذ وقال بعضهم يجب)) بيان لحكم الاستعاذة وأنها مُستَحَبَّةٌ قَبلَ قِرَاءَةِ القُرآنِ ، وَقِيلَ وَاجِبَةٌ أَخْذًا بِظَاهِرِ الأَمْرِ فِي الآيَةِ ، وَالصَّحِيحُ الاستحباب وَهُوَ قَوْلُ جُمْهُورِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، قَالَ الإِمَامُ الْجَصَّاصُ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ : " وَالإِسْتِعَاذَ  ةُ لَيْسَتْ بِفَرْضٍّ لأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - لَمْ يُعَلِّمْهَا الأَعْرَابِيَّ حِينَ عَلَّمَهُ الصَّلاةَ ، وَلَوْ كَانَتْ فَرْضًا لَمْ يُخْلِهِ مِنْ تَعْلِيمِهَا " تم الباب ، والحمد لله رب العالمين .
بَابٌ الْبَسْمَلَةِ (5)
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[107] بَسْمَلَ بَيْنَ السُّوَرتَيْنِ بِي نَصَفْ * * * دُمْ ثِقْ رَجا وَصِلْ فَشَا وَعَنْ خَلَفْ
[108] فاَسْكُتْ فَصِلْ وَالخُلْفُ كَمْ حِمًا جَلاَ * * * .........................
البسملة مصدر بسمل يعني قال :- بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ، وهذا من باب النحت في علم الصرف ، والغاية منه الاختصار ، والبسملة قد تكون واجبة أو ممنوعة أو مستحبة .
أَوَّلاً : الْوُجُوبُ . البَسمَلَةُ نَصٌّ قُرْآنِيٌّ يَجِبُ قِرَاءَتُهُ فِي مَوْضِعَيْنِ مِنَ القُرآنِ العَظِيمِ :
المَوْضِعُ الأَوَّلُ : وَهُوَ أَوَّلُ آيةٍ فِي سُورَةِ الفَاتِحَةِ على العد الكوفي والمكي ، وعند غيرهما للتبرك .
المَوْضِعُ الثَّانِي : فِي سُورَةِ النَّملِ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : (إِنَّهُ مِن سُلَيْمَانَ وَإِنَّهُ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ )(سُورَةُ النَّمْلِ آيَةُ 30) ، وَيَجِبُ الإتْيِانُ بِالْبَسْمَلَةِ أَيْضًا فِي أَوَائِلِ السُّوَرِ - عَدَا سُورَةَ التَّوْبَةِ - اتِّبَاعًا لِرَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي قِرَاءَتِهَا وَتَبَرُّكًا بِتِلاوَتِهَا عَلَى أَنَّهَا لَيْسَت آيَة ًمِنَ الْقُرْآنِ الْعَظِيمِ على الراجح .
ثانيا : الْمَنْعُ . لا يَصِحُ قِرَاءَةُ البَسمَلَةِ فِي أَوَّلِ سُورَةِ التَّوْبَةِ ، ذَلِكَ لأَنَّهَا لَمْ تُكتَبْ فِي المُصْحَفِ عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وَقِيلَ لأنَّها نَزَلَتْ بِالسَّيْفِ ؛ فلا تتناسب البراءة من المشركين مع بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، قَالَ الإمَامُ الشَّاطِبِيُّ رحمه الله : وَمَهْمَا تَصِلْهَا أَوْ بَدَأْتَ بَرَاءَةً لِتَنْزِيلِهاَ بالسَّيْفِ لَسْتَ مُبَسْمِلاَ أ.هـ . قلت : وهذا لا يصح فإن سورة الفيل والهمزة والكافرون والمسد وغيرها مفتتحة بالبسملة ، وقيل لأن الصحابة كانوا يعدون الأنفال والتوبة سورة واحدة على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والصحيح أنها حكمة تعبدية فكما أن الله تعالى جعل صلوات بوضوء وركوع وسجود ، وصلاة بوضوء بغير ركوع ولا سجود ، وصلاة بغير وضوء ولا ركوع ولا سجود ؛ فكذلك أيضا جعل سورة (الفاتحة) ببسملة وهي واجبة وآية كما في العد الكوفي والمكي ، وجعل سورا ببسملة وهي واجبة وليست آية على الصحيح كما في باقي السور إلا التوبة ، وجعل سورة بغير بسملة ويحرم قراءتها في أولها ، وهي سورة التوبة ؛ اتباعا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ووفاء بالعهد ((سمعنا وأطعنا)) . والله أعلم .
ثَالِثًا : الإِسْتِحْبَابُ . ذَهَبَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ إِلَى اسْتِحْبَابِ قرَاءَةِ الْبَسْمَلَةِ دَاخِلَ أَيِّ سُّورَةٍ ، وَلَوْ بَعْدَ أَوَّلِهَا بآيَةٍِ وَاحدَةٍِ وَإنْ كَانَتْ سُورةَ التَّوْبَةِ (*) كما سيأتي معنا في النظم .
هامش : (*) قَالَ الْحَافِظُ السِّيُوطِيُّ : فَإِنْ قَرَأَ ( الْبَسْمَلَةَ ) مِنْ أَثْنَاءِ سُورَةٍ اسْتُحِبَتْ لَهُ أَيْضًا نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ الشَّافِعِيُّ فِيمَا نَقَلَهُ الْعَبَادِيُّ ، قَالَ الْقُرَّاءُ وَيَتَأَكَّدُ عِنْدَ قِرَاءَةِ نَحْوَ : ( إِلَيْهِ يُرَدُّ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ ) ، وَ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنشَأَ جَنَّاتٍ مَّعْرُوشَاتٍ وَغَيْرَ مَعْرُوشَاتٍ ) ؛ لِمَا ذُكِرَ فِي ذَلِكَ بَعْدَ الاسْتِعَاذَةِ مِنَ الْبَشَاعَةِ وَإِيهَامِ رُجُوعِ الضَّمِيرِ إِلَى الشَّيْطَانِ . إِنْتَهَى . الإِتْْقََانُِ فِي عُلُومِ الْقُرْآنِ (1/308) ، وَانْظُرِ النَّشْرَ لابْنِ الْجَزْرِيِّ (1/266) قال في النشر (1/266) : وَيَنْبَغِي قِيَاسًا أَنْ يُنْهَى عَنِ الْبَسْمَلَةِ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: الشَّيْطَانُ يَعِدُكُمُ الْفَقْرَ، وَقَوْلِهِ: لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ لِلْبَشَاعَةِ أَيْضًا ، وَقَالَ الشَّيْخُ الضَّبَّاعُ شَارِحًا لِقَوْلِ الشّاَطِبِيِّ ( وَفي الأَجْزَاءِ خَيِّرَ مَنْ تَلاَ ) : وَأَمَّا الأَجْزَاءُ وَالْمُرَادُ بِهَا مَا بَعْدَ أَوَائِلِ السُّورَةِ وَلَوْ بِكِلْمَةٍ فَالْقَارِئُ مُخَيَّرٌ بَيْنَ الْبَسْمَلَةِ وَتَرْكِهَا وَعَلَى اخْتِيَارِ الْبَسْمَلَةِ جُمْهُورُ الْعِرَاقِيِّين  َ وَعَلَى اخْتِيَارِ تَرْكِهَا جُمْهُورُ الْمَغَارِبَةِ . ( إِرْشَادُ الْمُرِيدِ ص32 طَبْعَةُ مَكْتَبَةِ صُبَيْحٍّ ) .
وسيذكر الناظم مذاهب القراء في ثلاث حالات للبسملة ؛ أولا : البسملة بين السورتين ، ثانيا : البسملة في أوائل السور ، ثالثا : البسملة عند ابتداء التلاوة داخل السور .
قوله :- ((بسمل بين السورتين بي نصف دم ثق رجا)) يعني قرأ بالبسملة بين السورتين وجها واحدا المرموز لهم بـ (ب) ، (ن) ، (د) ، (ث) ، (ر) ، وهم قالون وعاصم وابن كثير وأبو جعفر والكسائي ، والأصبهاني عن ورش .
قال الناظم :- ((وصل فشا . وعن خلف فاسكت فصل)) أي قرأ بالوصل بين السورتين بلا بسملة المرموز له بالفاء وهو حمزة ، وروي عن خلف العاشر وجهان الوصل والسكت بلا بسملة (**) ،
هامش : (**)قال في النشر (1/250):- وَاخْتُلِفَ عَنْ خَلَفٍ فِي اخْتِيَارِهِ بَيْنَ الْوَصْلِ وَالسَّكْتِ، فَنَصَّ لَهُ أَكْثَرُ الْأَئِمَّةِ الْمُتَقَدِّمِي  نَ عَلَى الْوَصْلِ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي " الْمُسْتَنِيرِ "، " وَالْمُبْهِجِ "، وَ " كِفَايَةِ " سِبْطِ الْخَيَّاطِ، وَغَايَةِ أَبِي الْعَلَاءِ، وَنَصَّ لَهُ صَاحِبُ الْإِرْشَادِ عَلَى السَّكْتِ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ أَكْثَرُ الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ الْآخِذِينَ بِهَذِهِ الْقِرَاءَةِ كَابْنِ الْكَدِّيِّ، وَابْنِ الْكَالِّ، وَابْنِ زُرَيْقٍ الْحَدَّادِ،، وَأَبِي الْحَسَنِ الدِّيوَانِيِّ، وَابْنِ مُؤْمِنٍ صَاحِبِ الْكَنْزِ، وَغَيْرِهِمْ .
قوله :- ((وَالخُلْفُ كَمْ حِمًا جَلاَ)) أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ك) ، (حما) ، (ج) ، وهم ابن عامر والبصريان والأزرق عن ورش بثلاثة أوجه الوصل والسكت بلا بسملة ، والبسملة (**) .
هامش : (**) قال في النشر (1/261:259) :- وَاخْتُلِفَ أَيْضًا عَنِ الْبَاقِينَ، وَهُمْ أَبُو عَمْرٍو، وَابْنُ عَامِرٍ وَيَعْقُوبُ ، وَوَرْشٌ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْأَزْرَقِ بَيْنَ الْوَصْلِ وَالسَّكْتِ وَالْبَسْمَلَةِ  . فَأَمَّا أَبُو عَمْرٍو فَقَطَعَ لَهُ بِالْوَصْلِ صَاحِبُ " الْعُنْوَانِ " وَصَاحِبُ " الْوَجِيزِ "، وَهُوَ أَحَدُ الْوَجْهَيْنِ فِي جَامِعِ الْبَيَانِ لِلدَّانِيِّ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ شَيْخُهُ الْفَارِسِيُّ، عَنْ أَبِي طَاهِرٍ، وَهُوَ طَرِيقُ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ الطَّبَرِيِّ فِي الْمُسْتَنِيرِ وَغَيْرِهِ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ عِبَارَةِ الْكَافِي، وَأَحَدُ الْوَجْهَيْنِ فِي الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ  ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ صَاحِبُ التَّجْرِيدِ عَلَى عَبْدِ الْبَاقِي،، وَهُوَ أَحَدُ الْوُجُوهِ الثَّلَاثَةِ فِي الْهِدَايَةِ، وَبِهِ قَطَعَ فِي غَايَةِ الِاخْتِصَارِ لِغَيْرِ السُّوسِيِّ، وَبِهِ قَطَعَ الْحَضْرَمِيُّ فِي " الْمُفِيدِ " لِلدُّورِيِّ عَنْهُ، وَقَطَعَ لَهُ بِالسَّكْتِ صَاحِبُ " الْهِدَايَةِ " فِي الْوَجْهِ الثَّانِي وَ " التَّبْصِرَةِ " وَ " تَلْخِيصِ الْعِبَارَاتِ "، وَ " تَلْخِيصِ أَبِي مَعْشَرٍ " وَالْإِرْشَادِ لِابْنِ غَلْبُونَ وَالتَّذْكِرَةِ "، وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي " الْمُسْتَنِيرِ " وَ " الرَّوْضَةِ " وَسَائِرِ كُتُبِ الْعِرَاقِيِّين  َ لِغَيْرِ ابْنِ حَبَشٍ عَنِ السُّوسِيِّ، وَفِي " الْكَافِي " أَيْضًا، وَقَالَ: إِنَّهُ أُخِذَ مِنَ الْبَغْدَادِيِّ  ينَ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي اخْتَارَهُ الدَّانِيُّ، وَقَرَأَ بِهِ عَلَى أَبِي الْحَسَنِ وَأَبِي الْفَتْحِ وَابْنِ خَاقَانَ، وَلَا يُؤْخَذُ مِنَ التَّيْسِيرِ بِسِوَاهُ عِنْدَ التَّحْقِيقِ، وَهُوَ الْوَجْهُ الْآخَرُ فِي الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ وَبِهِ قَرَأَ صَاحِبُ " التَّجْرِيدِ " عَلَى الْفَارِسِيِّ لِلدُّورِيِّ، وَقَطَعَ بِهِ فِي غَايَةِ " الِاخْتِصَارِ " لِلدُّورِيِّ أَيْضًا، وَقَطَعَ لَهُ بِالْبَسْمَلَةِ صَاحِبُ " الْهَادِي " وَصَاحِبُ " الْهِدَايَةِ " فِي الْوَجْهِ الثَّالِثِ، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ صَاحِبِ " الْكَافِي "، وَهُوَ الَّذِي رَوَاهُ ابْنُ حَبَشٍ عَنِ السُّوسِيِّ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي غَايَةِ الِاخْتِصَارِ لِلسُّوسِيِّ، وَقَالَ الْخُزَاعِيُّ، وَالْأَهْوَازِي  ُّ وَمَكِّيٌّ وَابْنُ سُفْيَانَ وَالْهُذَلِيُّ: وَالتَّسْمِيَةُ بَيْنَ السُّورَتَيْنِ مَذْهَبُ الْبَصْرِيِّينَ  ، عَنْ أَبِي عَمْرٍو، وَأَمَّا ابْنُ عَامِرٍ فَقَطَعَ لَهُ بِالْوَصْلِ صَاحِبُ " الْهِدَايَةِ "، وَهُوَ أَحَدُ الْوَجْهَيْنِ فِي " الْكَافِي " " وَالشَّاطِبِيَّ  ةِ " وَقَطَعَ لَهُ بِالسَّكْتِ صَاحِبَا " التَّلْخِيصِ " وَ " التَّبْصِرَةِ "، وَابْنَا غَلْبُونَ، وَاخْتِيَارُ الدَّانِيِّ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ عَلَى شَيْخِهِ أَبِي الْحَسَنِ، وَلَا يُؤْخَذُ مِنَ الْيَسِيرِ بِسِوَاهُ، وَهُوَ الْوَجْهُ الْآخَرُ فِي " الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ " وَقَطَعَ لَهُ بِالْبَسْمَلَةِ صَاحِبُ الْعُنْوَانِ، وَصَاحِبُ التَّجْرِيدِ، وَجَمِيعُ الْعِرَاقِيِّين  َ، وَهُوَ الْوَجْهُ الْآخَرُ " الْكَافِي "، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ الدَّانِيُّ عَلَى الْفَارِسِيِّ وَأَبِي الْفَتْحِ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي لَمْ يَذْكُرِ الْمَالِكِيُّ فِي " الرَّوْضَةِ " سِوَاهُ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي الْكَامِلِ، وَأَمَّا يَعْقُوبُ فَقَطَعَ لَهُ بِالْوَصْلِ صَاحِبُ " غَايَةِ الِاخْتِصَارِ "، وَقَطَعَ لَهُ بِالسَّكْتِ صَاحِبُ " الْمُسْتَنِيرِ " وَ " الْإِرْشَادِ " وَ " الْكِفَايَةِ " وَسَائِرُ الْعِرَاقِيِّين  َ، وَقَطَعَ لَهُ بِالْبَسْمَلَةِ صَاحِبُ التَّذْكِرَةِ، وَالدَّانِيُّ وَابْنُ الْفَحَّامِ وَابْنُ شُرَيْحٍ، وَصَاحِبُ " الْوَجِيزِ "، وَ " الْكَامِلِ "، وَأَمَّا وَرْشٌ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْأَزْرَقِ فَقَطَعَ لَهُ بِالْوَصْلِ صَاحِبُ " الْهِدَايَةِ " وَصَاحِبُ " الْعُنْوَانِ " الْحَضْرَمِيُّ وَصَاحِبُ " الْمُفِيدِ "، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ عِبَارَةِ " الْكَافِي "، وَأَحَدُ الْوُجُوهِ الثَّلَاثَةِ فِي " الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ "، وَقَطَعَ لَهُ بِالسَّكْتِ ابْنَا غَلْبُونَ، وَابْنُ بَلِّيمَةَ صَاحِبُ " التَّلْخِيصِ "، وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي " التَّيْسِيرِ "، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ الدَّانِيُّ عَلَى جَمِيعِ شُيُوخِهِ، وَهُوَ الْوَجْهُ الثَّانِي فِي " الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ " وَأَحَدُ الْوَجْهَيْنِ فِي " التَّبْصِرَةِ " مِنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَلَى أَبِي الطَّيِّبِ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ عِبَارَةِ الْكَامِلِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَذْكُرْ لَهُ غَيْرَهُ، وَقَطَعَ لَهُ بِالْبَسْمَلَةِ صَاحِبُ " التَّبْصِرَةِ " مِنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَلَى أَبِي عَدِيٍّ، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ صَاحِبِ " الْكَافِي "، وَهُوَ الْوَجْهُ الثَّالِثُ فِي " الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ "، وَبِهِ كَانَ يَأْخُذُ أَبُو غَانِمٍ وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ الْأُذْفُوِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُمَا عَنِ الْأَزْرَقِ.
فائدة : والبسملة للمرموز لهم بـ (كم حما) والسكت لخلف العاشر بين السورتين من زيادات طرق النشر على طريق الشاطبية والدرة ؛ قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :-
بسمل بين السورتين كم حما...والأصبهاني كقالون افهما . واسكت لبزار ....انتهى .
ووجه البسملة التبرك والفصل بين السورتين كما صح عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ «لَا يَعْرِفُ فَصْلَ السُّورَةِ حَتَّى تَنَزَّلَ عَلَيْهِ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ» . صحيح رواه أبو داود والحميدي وغيرهما ، ووجه السكت الإعلام بانفصال السورتين ، ووجه الوصل الإفصاح والبيان لما في أواخر السور من أحكام وإعراب وتفسير بالوصل أحيانا ؛ لتناسب السور . 
فائدة : تلك مذاهب القراء بين السورتين بالترتيب (كآخر البقرة وأول آل عمران) أو بغير الترتيب لكن بشرط أن تكون السورة الثانية بعد الأولى لا قبلها (كآخر النساء وأول الأحقاف) ، وأما إذا كان ترتيب الثانية قبل الأولى (كآخر النمل وأول البقرة) أو وصلت الناس بالفاتحة أو كررت السورة فلا أوجه لجميع القراء إلا البسملة ، ويجوز في تلك الأحوال للبسملة ثلاثة أوجه ؛ وهي فصل الجميع (وهو مقدم)، وفصل الأول ووصل الثاني بالثالث ، ووصل الجميع ، ويمتنع وصل الأول بالثاني وفصل الثالث ، لان البسملة تكون لأوائل السور كما سبق ، والله أعلم .
قال العلاّمة الإبياري رحمه الله في ربح المريد :-
وَسَكْتُهُمُ والوصْلُ مِنْ دُونِهَا فَدَعْ …… لَدىَ وصْلِ قُلْ بالحمدِ يا صَاحِِ مُذْعِنَا
كذلكَ إنْ كَرَرْتَ أو كُنتَ صَاعِدًا ......... 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[108]........................ * * * وَاخْتِيْرَ لِلسَّاكِتِ في وَيْلٌ وَلاَ
[109] بَسْمَلَةٌ ، وَالسَّكْتُ عَمَّنْ وَصَلاَ * * * .......................
يعني قال بعض العلماء إذا قرأت بالسكت بين السورتين في عموم القرآن لخلف العاشر وابن عامر والبصريين والأزرق استحب لك البسملة في أول سورتي ((ويل)) وهما (وَيْلٌ لِّلْمُطَفِّفِي  نَ) المطففين ، (وَيْلٌ لِّكُلِّ هُمَزَةٍ لُّمَزَةٍ) الهمزة ، وسورتي ((لا)) وهما (لَا أُقْسِمُ بِيَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ) القيامة و (لَا أُقْسِمُ بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ) البلد ، وهذه السور سميت بالأربع الزهر يعني المنيرة المشرقة ؛ لشهرتها ووضوحها ، وإذا قرأت بالوصل بين السورتين في عموم القرآن لحمزة وخلف العاشر وابن عامر والبصريين والأزرق استحب لك أن تسكت على الأربع الزهر وما قبلها ؛ أي السكت بين الانفطار والمطففين ، والعصر والهمزة ، والمدثر والقيامة ، والفجر والبلد ؛ وذلك لتلافي بشاعة الوصل ، (لله ويل) ، (وتواصوا بالصبر ويل) ، (وأهل المغفرة لا) ، (وادخلي جنتي لا) . والصحيح والعمل على أنه لا فرق بين الأربع الزهر وغيرها .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[109]..................... * * * وَفِي ابْتِدَا السُّورَةِ كُلٌّ بَسْمَلاَ
[110] سِوَى بَرَاءَةٍ فَلاَ وَلَوْ وُصِلْ * * * وَوَسَطًا خَيِّرْ وَفِيهَا يَحْتَمِلْ
أي تتعين البسملة لكل القراء في أوائل السور إلا سورة براءة (التوبة) ؛ فلا بسملة في أولها كما سبق سواء ابتدأت بها أو وصلتها بما قبلها ، وإن كنت مبسملا في غيرها ؛ فإنها محذوفة من جميع المصاحف اتفاقا ، قوله :- ((وَوَسَطًا خَيِّرْ وَفِيهَا يَحْتَمِلْ)) أي يجوز لك البسملة وتركها داخل أي سورة من سور القرآن الكريم بما فيها سورة التوبة ؛ فإنها تحتمل هذا كباقي السور ، وتحتمل أيضا أن يكون وسطها كأولها بلا بسملة .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[111] وَإِنْ وَصَلْتَهَا بِآخِرِ السُّوَرْ * * * فَلاَ تَقِفْ وَغَيْرُهُ لاَ يُحْتَجَرْ
أي إذا وصلت البسملة بآخر السور التي قبلها فإنه يَمْتَنِعُ وَصْلُ آخِرِ السُّورَةِ بِالْبَسْمَلَةِ واقفا عليها ، ثُمَّ قِرَاءَةُ أَوَّلِ السُّورَةِ الأُخْرَى مفصولا عَنْ مَا قَبْلَهُ ؛ لأَنَّ الْبَسْمَلَةَ لِلافْتِتَاحِ لا لِلاخْتِتَامِ فَيُسْتَثْقَلُ فِعْلُ هَذَا عِنْدَ أَئِمَةِ الْقُرَّاءِ كَمَا قَالَ الإمَامُ الشَّاطِبِيُّ رحمه الله : وَمَهْمَا تَصِلْهَا مَعْ أَوَاخِرِ سُورَة ٍ...فَلاَ تَقِفَنَّ الدَّهْرَ فِيهاَ فَتَثْقُلاَ ، قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- (وَغَيْرُهُ لاَ يُحْتَجَرْ) أي إن باقي الوجوه المنطقية جائزة لا تمتنع ، وهي ثلاثة أوجه :-
الْوَجْهُ الأَوَّلُ : قَطْعُ الْجَمِيعِ ؛ أََيْ قَطْعُ آخِرِ السُّورَةِ عَنِ الْبَسْمَلَةِ وَقطْعُ الْبَسْمَلَةِ عَنْ أََََوَّلِ السَّورَةِ الأُخْرَى فَيَقْرَأُ آخِرَ السُّورَةِ ثُمَّ يَتَوَقَفُ ثُمَّ يَقْرَأُ الْبَسْمَلَةَ ثُمَّ يَتَوَقَفُ ُثُمَّ يَقْرَأُ أَََوَّلَ السُّورَةِ الأُخْرَى .
الْوَجْهُ الثَّانِي : قَطْعُ الأَوَّلِ وَوَصْلُ الثَّانِي بِالثَّالِثِ ؛ فَيَقْرَأُ آخِرَ السُّورَةِ ثُمَّ يَتَوَقَفُ ثُمَّ يَقْرَأُ الْبَسْمَلَةَ وَيَصِلُهَا بِأََوَّلِ السُّورَةِ الأُخْرَى . 
الْوجْهُ الثَّالِثُ : وَصْلُ الْجَمِيعِ ؛ أَيْ وَصْلُ آخِرِ السُّورَةِ بِالْبَسْمَلَةِ مَعَ وَصْلِ الْبَسْمَلَةِ مَعَ أََََوَّلِ السُّورَةِ الأُخْرَى بِغَيْرِِ تَوَقُفٍِ ، وقد نظمها العلامة الخليجي في حل المشكلات فقال :-
وبين كل سورة وأخرى	 لمن يبسمل ثلاث تقرا
قطع الجميع ثم وصل الثاني ووصل كل فاتل بالإتقان .ا.هـ .
وَأَمَّا عَنْ حَالِ سُورَةِ التَّوْبَةِ – بَرَاءَةٍ - مَعَ آخِرِ السُّورَةِ الَّتِي قَبْلَهَا (سُورَةِ الأَنْفَالِ) فَفِيهَا ثَلاثةُ أَوْجُهٍ ، الأَوَّلُ : فصل آخِرِ سُورَةِ الأَنْفَالِ عَنْ أَوَّلِ سُورَةِ التَّوْبَةِ ، وَالثَّانِي وَصْلُ آخِرِ الأَنْفَالِ بِأَوَّلِ التَّوْبَةِ ، وَالثَّالِثُ : السَّكْتُ سَكْتَةً لَطِيفَةً دون تنفس عَلَى آَخِرِ الأَنْفَالِ ثُمَّ قراءة أول التَّوْبَةِ (*) ، قال في النشر (1/270) : وَلَوْ وُصِلَتِ التَّوْبَةُ بِآخِرِ سُورَةٍ سِوَى الْأَنْفَالِ فَالْحُكْمُ كَمَا لَوْ وُصِلَتْ بِالْأَنْفَالِ ، وقد نظم الخليجي في حل مشكلاته (**) تلك الأوجه فقال :-
وبيَنَ الأنْفَالِ وَتَوْبَةٍ بِلا ... بَسْمَلَةٍ قِفَا أَوِ اسْكتْ أَوْ صِلا ا.هـ
هامش : (*) وَيَجُوزُ مَعَ السَّكْتِ الرَّوْمُ وَالإِشْمَامُ (عليم بالرفع) فَتِلْكَ خَمْسَةَ عَشَرَ وَجْهًا .
(**) حل المشكلات للخليجي ص 26 ، وقال في قرة العين : وبين الانفال وتوبةً بلا ... بسملة أو اسكت أو صِلاَ اهـ.
وأما إذا وصلت أواخر السور التي وقعت بعد التوبة في ترتيب المصحف بأوّلها ، أو وصلت آخر التوبة بأوّلها فإنه لا يصح لك إلا الوقف . والله أعلم . تم الباب ، والحمد لله رب العالمين .
وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله ، نسأل الله الإخلاص والتوفيق والقبول ، وصلّ اللهم وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم - الحلقة الثالثة عشرة - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر - سورة أم القرآن .

سُوْرَةُ أُمِّ الْقُرْآنِ (10) (***) 

بدأ الناظم بذكر اختيارات القراء من الأحرف السبعة في هذه السورة تيمنا بها ؛ لأنها أعظم سورة في القرآن كما في صحيح البخاري ، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ((وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ مَا أُنْزِلَتْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَلَا فِي الْإِنْجِيلِ وَلَا فِي الزَّبُورِ وَلَا فِي الفُرْقَانِ مِثْلُهَا)) صحيح رواه الترمذي ومالك وغيرهما ، وهي أم القرآن والسبع المثاني كما صح عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال : «أُمُّ القُرْآنِ هِيَ السَّبْعُ المَثَانِي وَالقُرْآنُ العَظِيمُ» رواه البخاري ، وقَالَ : 
وَسُمِّيَتْ أُمَّ الْكِتَابِ لِأَنَّهُ يُبْتَدَأُ بِكِتَابَتِهَا فِي الْمَصَاحِفِ، وَيُبْدَأُ بِقِرَاءَتِهَا فِي الصَّلَاةِ .أ.هـ. 
هامش : (***) قِيلَ: سُمِّيَتْ أُمَّ الْقُرْآنِ لِأَنَّهَا أَوَّلُهُ وَمُتَضَمِّنَةٌ لِجَمِيعِ عُلُومِهِ، وَبِهِ سُمِّيَتْ مَكَّةُ أُمَّ الْقُرَى لِأَنَّهَا أَوَّلُ الْأَرْضِ وَمِنْهَا دُحِيَتْ، وَمِنْهُ سُمِّيَتِ الْأُمُّ أُمًّا لِأَنَّهَا أَصْلُ النَّسْلِ، وَالْأَرْضُ أُمًّا، فِي قَوْلِ أُمَيَّةَ بْنِ أَبِي الصَّلْت ِ: فَالْأَرْضُ مَعْقِلُنَا وَكَانَتْ أُمُّنَا ... فِيهَا مَقَابِرُنَا وَفِيهَا نُولَدُ ، وَأَصْلُ أُمٍّ أُمَّهَةٌ، وَلِذَلِكَ تُجْمَعُ عَلَى أُمَّهَاتٍ ، وللفاتحة من الأسماء الكثير أوصله بعض العلماء إلى ما فوق عشرين اسما منها فاتحة الكتاب ؛ وَسُمِّيَتْ بِذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهُ تُفْتَتَحُ قِرَاءَةُ الْقُرْآنِ بِهَا لَفْظًا، وَتُفْتَتَحُ بِهَا الْكِتَابَةُ فِي الْمُصْحَفِ خَطًّا، وَتُفْتَتَحُ بِهَا الصَّلَوَاتُ ، والحمد ؛ لأن فيها ذِكْرَ الْحَمْدِ ، والسبع لأنها سبع آيات والْمَثَانِي ؛ لِأَنَّهَا تُثَنَّى فِي كُلِّ رَكْعَةٍ ، والْقُرْآنُ الْعَظِيمُ ؛ لِتَضَمُّنِهَا جَمِيعَ عُلُومِ الْقُرْآنِ ، والوافية ؛ لأنها لا تنتصف في الصلاة ، والْكَافِيَةُ ؛ لِأَنَّهَا تَكْفِي عَنْ سِوَاهَا وَلَا يَكْفِي سِوَاهَا عَنْهَا ، والشفاء و الرُّقْيَةُ، والأساس ، وانظر تفسير القرطبي (1/114).

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[112] مَالِكِ نَلْ ظِلاًّ رَوَى السِّرَاطَ مَعْ * * * سِرَاطَ زِنْ خُلْفًا غَلاَ كَيْفَ وَقَعْ

أي قرأ (مالك) بإثبات الألف المرموز لهم بـ (ن) ، (ظ) ، (روى) ؛ وهم عاصم ويعقوب والكسائي وخلف العاشر ، وهنا استغنى الناظم باللفظ عن القيد لجلائه ؛ فتكون قراءة الباقين بحذف الألف(ملك) .

قوله :- ((السِّرَاطَ مَعْ * * * سِرَاطَ زِنْ خُلْفًا غَلاَ كَيْفَ وَقَعْ)) يعني قرأ المرموز لهما بـ (ز) ، (غ) ، وهما قنبل بخلف عنه - طريق ابن مجاهد بالسين - ، ورويس بلا خلاف ، قرءا كلمة (السراط) ، و(سراط) بالسين كما لفظ به ، سواء كانت معرفة أو منكرة كيف جاءت في القرآن الكريم .
قلت : والخلاف لقنبل (صراط ، والصراط) بالسين والصاد من زيادات طرق النشر على طريق طريق الشاطبية قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- صراط كله بالصاد زر .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[113] وَالصَّادُ كَالزَّايِ ضَفَا الْأَوَّلُ قِفْ * * * وَفِيهِ وَالثَّانِيْ وَذِيْ اللاَّمِ اخْتُلِفْ 

أي قرأ ، بإشمام الصاد صوت الزاي (كظاء العوام) - كلمة (صراط) ، و(الصراط) كيف جاءت - المرموز له بالضاد ، وهو خلف عن حمزة ، ثم ذكر مذاهب خلاد الأربعة فقال :- ((الْأَوَّلُ قِفْ)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالقاف ، وهو خلاد بالإشمام كخلف ، ولكن في الموضع الأول فقط ، وهو حَسَبَ مَا فِي " التَّيْسِيرِ " " وَالشَّاطِبِيَّ  ةِ "، وَبِذَلِكَ قَرَأَ الدَّانِيُّ عَلَى أَبِي الْفَتْحِ فَارِسٍ، وَصَاحِبُ " التَّجْرِيدِ " عَلَى عَبْدِ الْبَاقِي، وَهِيَ رِوَايَةُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ يَحْيَى الْخُنَيْسِيِّ، عَنْ خَلَّادٍ .
قوله :- ((وَفِيهِ وَالثَّانِيْ)) يعني قرأ خلاد بالإشمام فِي حَرْفَيِ الْفَاتِحَةِ فَقَطْ (الصراط) ، و(صراط) وَقَطَعَ لَهُ بِذلك صَاحِبُ " الْعُنْوَانِ " وَالطَّرَسُوسِي  ُّ مِنْ طَرِيقِ ابْنِ شَاذَانَ عَنْهُ، وَصَاحِبُ " الْمُسْتَنِيرِ " مِنْ طَرِيقِ ابْنِ الْبَخْتَرِيِّ، عَنِ الْوَزَّانِ عَنْهُ، وَبِهِ قَطَعَ أَبُو الْعِزِّ الْأَهْوَازِيُّ عَنِ الْوَزَّانِ أَيْضًا، وَهِيَ طَرِيقُ ابْنِ حَامِدٍ، عَنِ الصَّوَّافِ .
قوله :- ((وَذِيْ اللاَّمِ)) يعني قرأ خلاد بإشمام (الصراط) المعرف بالألف واللام فقط في كل القرآن ، وَقَطَعَ لَهُ بذلك جُمْهُورُ الْعِرَاقِيِّين  َ، وَهِيَ طَرِيقُ بَكَّارٍ عَنِ الْوَزَّانِ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ صَاحِبُ التَّجْرِيدِ عَلَى الْفَارِسِيِّ وَالْمَالِكِيِّ  ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي رَوْضَةِ أَبِي عَلِيٍّ الْبَغْدَادِيِّ  ، وَطَرِيقُ ابْنِ مِهْرَانَ، عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَرَ، عَنِ الصَّوَّافِ عَنِ الْوَزَّانِ، وَهِيَ رِوَايَةُ الدُّورِيِّ، عَنْ سُلَيْمٍ، عَنْ حَمْزَةَ .
ثم قال :- ((اخْتُلِفْ)) يعني قرأ خلاد (صراط) ، و(الصراط) في جميع القرآن بالصاد الخالصة بغير إشمام ، وَقَطَعَ لَهُ بذلك صَاحِبُ " التَّبْصِرَةِ "، وَ " الْكَافِي "، وَ " التَّلْخِيصِ "، وَ " الْهِدَايَةِ "، وَ " التَّذْكِرَةِ "، وَجُمْهُورُ الْمَغَارِبَةِ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ الدَّانِيُّ عَلَى أَبِي الْحَسَنِ، وَهِيَ طَرِيقُ ابْنِ الْهَيْثَمِ وَالطَّلْحِيِّ، وَرِوَايَةُ الْحُلْوَانِيِّ  ، عَنْ خَلَّادٍ .
وأما ما انفرد به بعض الرواة من الإشمام في جميع القرآن لخلاد كخلف فلا يصح ولا يقرأ به .

فائدة : وهذه الأوجه الثلاثة الأخيرة لخلاد من زيادات طرق النشر على طريق الشاطبية ؛ قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- ومحِّضَن أوله . أو محضن وأشممن في الثان أو ... ذي اللام عن خلادهم كما رووا ؛ محضن أي اقرأن بالصاد الخالصة في الموضع الأول (الصراط) فقط ، وهو وجه زائد ؛ لأنه يشير إلى المذهب الرابع الصاد الخالصة في كل القرآن ، ثم ذكر الإشمام والصاد الخالصة في الثاني (صراط) مع إشمام الأول زيادة على ما في التيسير والشاطبية ؛ وهو بذلك يشير إلى وجهين ؛ الوجه الأول : إشمام الأول والثاني (الصراط) ، (صراط) من الفاتحة فقط ، وهو المذهب الثاني ، الوجه الثاني : إشمام الأول فقط ، وهو ما ذكر في التيسير والشاطبية وهو المذهب الأول ، ثم ذكر المذهب الرابع وهو المعرف بأل (الصراط) فقط في كل القرآن ، ويكون بذلك جاء بالمذاهب الأربعة ومنها ثلاثة زائدة ، قال الشيخ القاضي رحمه الله :- فلو أنه قال بعد قوله : ومحضن أوله أو أشممن في أول والثان ... أو ذي اللام عن خلادهم كما رووا لكان أوضح وأدل على المراد ، ولكان متلاقيا مع اصطلاحه الذي قدمه أولا في قوله : (وهاك ما للكل نشر زاده) انتهى.(شرح المنحة37) .
وقرأ الباقون وهم (عاصم والكسائي وخلف العاشر وأبو عمرو ويعقوب ونافع وأبو جعفر وابن عامر والبزي والوجه الثاني عن قنبل (طريق ابن شنبوذ)) بالصاد الخالصة في كلمة (الصراط) ، (صراط) في جميع القرآن الكريم .

وتوجيه قراءة (السراط ، وسراط) بالسين أنها على الأصل وهي لغة عامة العرب ، قال ابن فارس :- يقال سرط : سرطت الشيء (إذا) بلعته ، (وَبَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُ: السِّرَاطُ مُشْتَقٌّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ، لِأَنَّ الذَّاهِبَ فِيهِ يبلغه ويَغِيبُ غَيْبَةَ الطَّعَامِ الْمُسْتَرَط ِ. أ.هـ ،(مجمل اللغة (1/493) ومعجم مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس) (3/152) وقِيل: لأَنَّه كانَ يَسْتَرِطُ المارَّة لكثْرَة سُلُوكِهم لاحِبَه (اللاحب هو الطَّرِيقُ الْوَاسِعُ المُنْقاد الَّذِي لَا يَنْقَطِع) ، قال الزبيدي : فعلى الأَوَّل كأَنَّه يبتَلِعُ السَّالِكَ فِيهِ، وعَلى الثَّاني يَبْتَلِعُه السَّالِكُ، فتأَمَّلْ (تاج العروس (19/345)) ، والصاد لغة قريش وهي أقوى من السين فأبدلت منها ؛ لأنها تؤاخي السين في الصفير والمخرج ، وتؤاخي الطاء بعدها في الإطباق والاستعلاء ، وأما الإشمام فهو لغة قيس وعلته المؤاخاة بين السين والطاء بحرف مجهور من مخرج السين ؛ التي هي الأصل من غير إبطالها ، فمزج بالصاد حرف الزاي ، ومع صحة الرواية هذا توجيه صوتي للكلمة ليس أكثر كما قال بعض الفضلاء . والله أعلم .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[114] وَبَابُ أَصْدَقُ شَفَا وَالْخُلْفُ غَرْ * * * يُصْدِرَ غِثْ شَفَا المُصَيْطِروُنَ ضَرْ
[115] قِ الْخُلْفَ مَعْ مُصَيْطِرٍ وَالسِّينُ لِي * * * وَفِيهِما الْخُلْفُ زَكِيٌّ عَنْ مَلِي

عطف الناظم الكلام بالإشمام على ما قبله في باب (أصدق) ، وهو ما وقعت فيه الصاد ساكنة وبعدها دال ، وقع ذلك في القرآن في اثني عشر موضع ، بدأ الكلام عن عشر منها وهي :-
1- (وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللّهِ حَدِيثًا) (النساء :87). 2- (وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللّهِ قِيلاً) (النساء : 122) .
3،4 - (وَلَـكِن تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ) (يونس : 37) ، و(يوسف : 111).
5- (انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُصَرِّفُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ هُمْ يَصْدِفُونَ) (الأنعام : 46) .
6،7- (سَنَجْزِي الَّذِينَ يَصْدِفُونَ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ بِمَا كَانُواْ يَصْدِفُونَ) (الانعام 157).
8- (فَاصْدَعْ بِمَا تُؤْمَرُ) (الحجر : 94) .
9- (وَمَا كَانَ صَلاَتُهُمْ عِندَ الْبَيْتِ إِلاَّ مُكَاء وَتَصْدِيَةً) (الأنفال :35) .
10- (وَعَلَى اللّهِ قَصْدُ السَّبِيلِ) (النحل : 9) .
قرأ بإشمام الصاد صوت الزاي في المواضع العشرة السابقة المرموز لهم بـ (شفا) ؛ وهم حمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر ، والمرموز له بـ (غ) وهو رويس بخلف عنه فَرَوَى عَنْهُ النَّخَّاسُ وَالْجَوْهَرِيُ  ّ كَذَلِكَ بِالْإِشْمَامِ جَمِيعَ ذَلِكَ، وَبِهِ قَطَعَ ابْنُ مِهْرَانَ بِهِ، وَرَوَى عَنْهُ أَبُو الطَّيِّبِ وَابْنُ مِقْسَمٍ بِالصَّادِ الْخَالِصَةِ، وَبِهِ قَطَعَ الْهُذَلِيُّ . وقرأ الباقون بالصاد الخالصة .
فائدة : وجه الصاد الخالصة في باب (أصدق) في المواضع السابقة من زيادات طرق النشر على طريق تحبير التيسير والدرة ؛ قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- وباب أصدق بخلف غث ... انتهى .
ثم خصص الناظم الكلام بموضعين من باب أصدق ؛ فقال :- ((يُصْدِرَ غِثْ شَفَا)) يعني بذلك موضع سورة القصص :- (قَالَتَا لَا نَسْقِي حَتَّى يُصْدِرَ الرِّعَاء) (القصص : 23) ، وموضع سورة الزلزلة :- (يَوْمَئِذٍ يَصْدُرُ النَّاسُ أَشْتَاتًا) (الزلزلة : 6) (*)قرأ بإشمام الصاد في الموضعين المرموز لهم بـ (غ) ، و(شفا) ؛ وهم حمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر ورويس بلا خلاف عنهم ، وقرأ الباقون بالصاد الخالصة . " 
هامش : (*) وبناء عليه يصح قراءة المتن (يُصْدِرَ) أو (يَصْدُرُ) ؛ لتشمل الموضعين .

قوله :- ((المُصَيْطِروُن  َ ضَرْ . قِ الْخُلْفَ مَعْ مُصَيْطِرٍ )) أي قرأ بإشمام الصاد في كلمة (المصيطرون) من قوله تعالى :- (أَمْ هُمُ الْمُصَيْطِرُون  َ) (الطور :37) ، وكلمة (مصيطر) من قوله تعالى :- (لَّسْتَ عَلَيْهِم بِمُصَيْطِرٍ) (الغاشية : 22) ، قرأ الموضعين بالإشمام المرموز له بـ (ض) وهو خلف عن حمزة ، والمرموز له بـ (ق) وهو خلاد بخلف عنه ، والْجُمْهُورُ مِنَ الْمَشَارِقَةِ، وَالْمَغَارِبَة  ِ عَلَى الْإِشْمَامِ فِيهِمَا لَهُ ، وَأَثْبَتَ لَهُ الْخِلَافَ فِيهِمَا صَاحِبُ التَّيْسِيرِ، مِنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَلَى أَبِي الْفَتْحِ وَتَبِعَهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ الشَّاطِبِيُّ . وَالصَّادُ هِيَ رِوَايَةُ الْحُلْوَانِيِّ وَمُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ الْبَزَّازِ، كِلَاهُمَا عَنْ خَلَّادٍ - وَرِوَايَةُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ لَاحِقٍ عَنْ سُلَيْمٍ وَعَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ صَالِحٍ عَنْ حَمْزَةَ .
قوله :- ((وَالسِّينُ لِي)) أي قرأ المرموز له بـ (ل) وهو هشام الكلمتين (المسيطرون) ، و(بمسيطر) بالسين ، ثم قال :- ((وَفِيهِما الْخُلْفُ زَكِيٌّ عَنْ مَلِي)) أي أن الكلمتين فيهما الخلاف للمروز لهم بـ (ز) ، (ع) ، (م) ؛ وهم قنبل وحفص وابن ذكوان ؛ فقد رويت لهم الكلمتان بالسين في وجه وبالصاد في وجه آخر . فَأَمَّا قُنْبُلٌ فَرَوَاهُ عَنْهُ بِالصَّادِ فِيهَا ابْنُ شَنَبُوذَ مِنَ الْمُبْهِجِ، وَكَذَا نَصَّ الدَّانِيُّ فِي جَامِعِهِ عَنْهُ، وَرَوَاهُ عَنْهُ بِالسِّينِ فِيهِمَا ابْنُ مُجَاهِدٍ وَابْنُ شَنَبُوذَ مِنَ الْمُسْتَنِيرِ. وَنَصَّ عَلَى السِّينِ فِي الْمُسَيْطِرُون  َ وَالصَّادِّ فِي بِمُصَيْطِرٍ - الْجُمْهُورُ مِنَ الْعِرَاقِيِّين  َ، وَالْمَغَارِبَة  ِ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ  ، وَالتَّيْسِيرِ. وَأَمَّا ابْنُ ذَكْوَانَ فَرَوَاهُ عَنْهُ بِالسِّينِ فِيهِمَا ابْنُ مِهْرَانَ وَابْنُ الْفَحَّامِ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْفَارِسِيِّ عَنِ النَّقَّاشِ، وَهِيَ رِوَايَةُ ابْنِ الْأَخْرَمِ، وَغَيْرِهِ عَنِ الْأَخْفَشِ. وَرَوَاهُ ابْنُ سَوَّارٍ بِالصَّادِ فِيهِمَا. وَكَذَلِكَ رَوَى الْجُمْهُورُ عَنِ النَّقَّاشِ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ  ، وَالتَّيْسِيرِ. وَأَمَّا حَفْصٌ فَنَصَّ عَلَى الصَّادِ لَهُ فِيهِمَا ابْنُ مِهْرَانَ فِي غَايَتِهِ، وَابْنُ غَلْبُونَ فِي تَذْكِرَتِهِ، وَصَاحِبُ الْعُنْوَانِ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي التَّبْصِرَةِ، وَالْكَافِي، وَالتَّلْخِيصِ، وَالْهِدَايَةِ، وَعِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ، وَذَكَرَهُ الدَّانِيُّ فِي جَامِعِهِ عَنِ الْأَشْنَانِيِّ عَنْ عُبَيْدٍ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ الدَّانِيُّ عَلَى شَيْخِهِ أَبِي الْحَسَنِ. وَرَوَاهُ بِالسِّينِ فِيهِمَا زَرْعَانُ عَنْ عَمْرٍو، وَهُوَ نَصُّ الْهُذَلِيِّ عَنِ الْأَشْنَانِيِّ عَنْ عُبَيْدٍ وَحَكَاهُ لَهُ الدَّانِيُّ فِي جَامِعِهِ عَنْ أَبِي طَاهِرِ بْنِ أَبِي هَاشِمٍ عَنِ الْأَشْنَانِيِّ  ، وَكَذَا رَوَاهُ ابْنُ شَاهِي عَنْ عَمْرٍو. وَرَوَى آخَرُونَ عَنْهُ الْمُسَيْطِرُون  َ بِالسِّينِ (وَبِمُصَيْطِرٍ) بِالصَّادِ، وَكَذَا هُوَ فِي الْمُبْهِجِ، وَالْإِرْشَادَي  ْنِ، وَغَايَةِ أَبِي الْعَلَاءِ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ الدَّانِيُّ عَلَى أَبِي الْفَتْحِ، وَقَطَعَ بِالْخِلَافِ لَهُ فِي الْمُسَيْطِرُون  َ وَبِالصَّادِ فِي بِمُصَيْطِرٍ فِي التَّيْسِيرِ، وَالشَّاطِبِيَّ  ةِ.
، وقرأ الباقون بالصاد الخالصة .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[116] عَلَيْهِمُو إلَيْهِمُو لَدَيْهِمُو * * * بِضَمِّ كَسْرِ الْهَاَءِ ظَبْيٌ فَهِمُ

يعني كلمة (عَلَيْهِم) و (إِلَيْهِمْ) و (لَدَيْهِمْ) حيث وقعت في القرآن الكريم فإنها تقرأ وصلا ووقفا بضم كسر الهاء على الأصل ؛ فتصير :- (عَلَيْهُمْ) و (إِلَيْهُمْ) و (لَدَيْهُمْ) للمرموز لهما بـ (ظ) ، (ف) ؛ وهما يعقوب وحمزة ، وقرأ الباقون وقفا كما سيأتي بكسر الهاء )عَلَيْهِم) و (إِلَيْهِمْ) و (لَدَيْهِمْ) ؛ لمناسبة الياء .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[117] وَبَعْدَ يَاءٍ سَكَنَتْ لاَ مُفْرَدَا * * * ظَاهِرْ وَإِنْ تَزُلْ كَيُخْزِهْمِ غَدَا
[118] وَخُلْفُ يُلْهِهِمْ قِهِمْ ويُغْنِهِمْ * * * عَنْهُ وَلاَ يَضُمُّ مَنْ يُوَلِّهِمْ

أي قرأ المرموز له بـ (ظ) وهو يعقوب بضم كسر الهاء بعد الياء الساكنة من ضمير التثنية والجمع مذكرا أو مؤنثا وصلا ووقفا نحو : عليهُما ، وإليهُما ، وفيهُما ، وعليهُنّ ، وفيهُنّ ، وبجنتيهُم ، وصياصيهُم ، وترميهُم ، ونريهُم ، ويزكيهُم ، وأيديهُم ، وأيديهُنّ .
قال :- (( لاَ مُفْرَدَا )) أي لا يصح هذا الشرط مع الضمير المفرد نحو : فيه ، وإليه وما شابه ذلك ؛ فإنها بالكسر لكل القراء .
ثم قال :- ((وَإِنْ تَزُلْ كَيُخْزِهمِ غَدَا)) يعني إن تزل الياء السابقة لهاء ضمير التثنية والجمع لعلة جزم أو بناء ، نحو :- (قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ ) (التوبة : 14) ، (فَاسْتَفْتِهِم   أَهُمْ أَشَدُّ خَلْقًا) (الصافات : 11) فإن المرموز له بـ (غ) وهو رويس قرأ بضم الهاء وصلا ووقفا ، وقرأ الباقون بكسر الهاء وقفا ووصلا .
قوله :- ((وَخُلْفُ يُلْهِهِمْ قِهِمْ ويُغْنِهِمْ * * * عَنْهُ)) يعني أنه قد اختلف في ضم الهاء عن رويس في هذه الكلمات الثلاث وصلا ووقفا (يلههم) في قوله تعالى :- (وَيُلْهِهِمُ الأَمَلُ فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ)(الح  جر : 3).
، و(قهم) في قوله تعالى :- (وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ) ، وقوله :- (وَقِهِمُ السَّيِّئَاتِ) (غافر : 9،7) .
، و(يغنهم) في قوله تعالى :- (يُغْنِهِمُ اللَّهُ مِن فَضْلِهِ) (النور : 32) . فروي عن رويس ضم الهاء طردا للباب ، وروي عنه كسرها للساكن بعدها (*).
ثم قال :- ((وَلاَ يَضُمُّ مَنْ يُوَلِّهِمْ)) أي لا يضم الهاء من كلمة (يولهم) في قوله تعالى :- (وَمَن يُوَلِّهِمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ دُبُرَهُ إِلاَّ مُتَحَرِّفاً) (الأنفال : 16) ؛ لثقل الانتقال من الكسر المشدد إلى الضم .
هامش : (*) وكَسَرَ الْهَاءَ فِي الْأَرْبَعَةِ الْقَاضِي أَبُو الْعَلَاءِ عَنِ النُّحَاسِ ، وَكَذَلِكَ رَوَى الْهُذَلِيُّ عَنِ الْحَمَّامِيِّ فِي الثَّلَاثَةِ الْأُوَلِ، وَكَذَا نَصَّ الْأَهْوَازِيُّ  ، وَقَالَ الْهُذَلِيُّ: هَكَذَا أُخِذَ عَلَيْنَا فِي التِّلَاوَةِ وَلَمْ نَجِدْهُ فِي الْأَصْلِ مَكْتُوبًا، زَادَ ابْنُ خَيْرُونَ عَنْهُ كَسْرَ الرَّابِعَةِ وَهِيَ وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ وَضَمَّ الْهَاءَ فِي الْأَرْبَعَةِ الْجُمْهُورُ ، عَنْ رُوَيْسٍ .
فائدة : وجه كسر الهاء وصلا ووقفا لرويس في (وَيُلْهِهِمُ) ، و(يُغْنِهِمُ) ، و(وَقِهِمْ) من زيادات طرق النشر على طريق الدرة والتحبير ؛ قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- ...واختلفا كلُّ يُضِلُّوا يلههم ويغنهم ... قهم وفي ادخُلُوا انقلا مع كسرِ ضَمْ . غر . انتهى .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- 
[119] وَضَمَّ مِيمَ الْجَمْعِ صِلْ ثَبْتٌ دَرَا * * * قَبْلَ مُحَرَّكٍ وَبِالْخُلْفِ بَرَا

يعني قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ث) ، (د) ، (ب) ، وهم أبو جعفر وابن كثير وقالون بخلفه(**)بضم ميم الجمع وصلتها بواو مدية وصلا بشرط أن تقع ميم الجمع - في آخر الكلمة - قبل حرف متحرك ، وتمد هذه الواو بمقدار حركتين قبل جميع الحروف المتحركة ؛ فتكون من قبيل المد الطبيعي إلا قبل همز القطع فإنها تكون من قبيل المد المنفصل ، ومثال الطبيعي :- (وَدَانِيَةً عَلَيْهِمْ ظِلَالُهَا) فتقرأ (عَلَيْهِِمُو ظِلَالُهَا) ولا بد من الصلة وفك الإدغام نحو :- (عَنْهُم مَّا ) فتقرأ (عَنْهُمُو مَا ، ومثال :- المنفصل :- (عَلَيْهِمْ أَبْوَابَ) فتقرأ (عَلَيْهِِمُو أَبْوَابَ) ، وقرأ الباقون بإسكان الميم . والإسكان والصلة لغتان عند العرب ، وأما إذا وقعت ميم الجمع قبل ساكن فلا صلة لأحد فيها ، نحو :- (مِنهُمُ اثْنَيْ) . 
هامش : (**) قال في النشر (1/276) : "وَاخْتُلِفَ، عَنْ قَالُونَ، فَقَطَعَ لَهُ بِالْإِسْكَانِ صَاحِبُ " الْكَافِي "، وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي " الْعُنْوَانِ "، وَكَذَا قَطَعَ فِي " الْهِدَايَةِ " مِنْ طَرِيقِ أَبِي نَشِيطٍ، وَهُوَ الِاخْتِيَارُ لَهُ فِي " التَّبْصِرَةِ "، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ فِي " الْإِرْشَادِ " غَيْرَهُ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ الدَّانِيُّ عَلَى أَبِي الْحَسَنِ مِنْ طَرِيقِ أَبِي نَشِيطٍ، وَعَلَى أَبِي الْفَتْحِ، عَنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَلَى عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْحُلْوَانِيِّ وَصَاحِبِ " التَّجْرِيدِ " عَنِ ابْنِ نَفِيسٍ مِنْ طَرِيقِ أَبِي نَشِيطٍ وَعَلَيْهِ، وَعَلَى الْفَارِسِيِّ وَالْمَالِكِيِّ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْحُلْوَانِيِّ  ، وَقَرَأَ الْهُذَلِيُّ أَيْضًا مِنْ طَرِيقِ أَبِي نَشِيطٍ، وَبِالصِّلَةِ قَطَعَ صَاحِبُ " الْهِدَايَةِ " لِلْحُلْوَانِيِ  ّ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ الدَّانِيُّ عَلَى أَبِي الْفَتْحِ مِنَ الطَّرِيقَيْنِ، عَنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَلَى عَبْدِ الْبَاقِي بْنِ الْحَسَنِ، وَعَنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَلَى عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ، وَطَرِيقِ الْجَمَّالِ عَنِ الْحُلْوَانِيِّ  ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ الْهُذَلِيُّ، وَأَطْلَقَ الْوَجْهَيْنِ عَنْ قَالُونَ بْنِ بَلِّيمَةَ صَاحِبِ " التَّلْخِيصِ " مِنَ الطَّرِيقَيْنِ، وَنَصَّ عَلَى الْخِلَافِ صَاحِبُ التَّيْسِيرِ مِنْ طَرِيقِ أَبِي نَشِيطٍ وَأَطْلَقَ التَّخْيِيرَ لَهُ فِي " الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ "، وَكَذَا جُمْهُورُ الْأَئِمَّةِ الْعِرَاقِيِّين  َ مِنَ الطَّرِيقَيْن.و  انْفَرَدَ الْهُذَلِيُّ عَنِ الْهَاشِمِيِّ عَنِ ابْنِ جَمَّازٍ بِعَدَمِ الصِّلَةِ مُطْلَقًا كَيْفَ وَقَعَتْ، إِلَّا أَنَّهُ مُقَيَّدٌ بِمَا لَمْ يَكُنْ قَبْلَ هَمْزِ قَطْعٍ". أ . هـ قلت ولا عبرة بهذا الانفراد ؛ لأنه طرحه من الطيبة والعمل على تركه .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[120] وَقَبْلَ هَمْزِ الْقَطْعِ وَرْشٌ وَاكْسِرُوا * * * قَبْلَ السُّكُونِ بَعْدَ كَسْرٍ حَرَّرُوا
[121] وَصْلاً وَبَاقِيهِمْ بِضَمٍ وَشَفَا * * * مَعْ مِيمٍ الهْاَءَ وَأَتْبِعْ ظُرَفَا

أي أن ورشا وافق أصحاب الصلة في صلة ميم الجمع قبل همز القطع فقط ، نحو :- (مِّنْهُمْ إِلاَّ)، (وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَى) ، ثم قال :- ((وَاكْسِرُوا * * * قَبْلَ السُّكُونِ بَعْدَ كَسْرٍ حَرَّرُوا.وَصْل  ً))
يعني إذا وقعت ميم الجمع بين مكسور وساكن ، وتفصيلا إِذَا كَانَ بَعْدَ الْمِيمِ سَاكِنٌ، وَكَانَ قَبْلَهَا هَاءٌ وَقَبْلَ الهاء كَسْرَةٌ، أَوْ يَاءٌ سَاكِنَةٌ فإن المرموز له بالحاء ، وهو أبو عمرو البصري قرأ بكسر الميم وصلا ؛ للتخلص من التقاء الساكنين ؛ نحو :- (وَتَقَطَّعَتْ بِهِمُ الأَسْبَابُ) ، (وَأُشْرِبُواْ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْعِجْلَ) ، (يُرِيهِمُ اللّهُ) .
قوله :- ((وَبَاقِيهِمْ بِضَمٍ)) أي قرأ باقي القراء وصلا بضم ميم الجمع الواقعة بين كسر وسكون كما سبقت الأمثلة ، وضم الميم على الأصل ، ثم قال :- ((وَشَفَا * * * مَعْ مِيمٍ الهْاَءَ)) أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (شفا) وهم حمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر بضم الهاء والميم وصلا فقط ، وأما وقفا فكل حسب أصله ؛ فكل القراء يقفون بكسر الهاء وإسكان الميم إلا من سبق له مذهب كحمزة ويعقوب فإنهما يضمان الهاء من (عليهم ، إليهم ، لديهم) وصلا ووقفا كما سبق في قوله :- ((عَلَيْهِمُو إلَيْهِمُو لَدَيْهِمُو * * * بِضَمِّ كَسْرِ الْهَاَءِ ظَبْيٌ فَهِمُ)) ، وكذلك مذهب يعقوب في ضم كسر الهاء بعد الياء الساكنة من ضمير التثنية والجمع مذكرا أو مؤنثا وصلا ووقفا نحو : عليهُما ، وإليهُما ، وفيهُما ، وكذا مذهب رويس في ضم الهاء وقفا ووصلا إن زالت الياء السابقة لهاء ضمير التثنية والجمع لعلة جزم أو بناء نحو :- (وَيُخْزِهِمْ( ، (فَاسْتَفْتِهِم   (، وخلفه في ضم هاء (يُلْهِهِمْ وقِهِمْ ويُغْنِهِمْ) وصلا ووقفا .
ثم قال :- ((وَأَتْبِعْ ظُرَفَا)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالظاء ؛ وهو يعقوب بإتباع الميم الهاء (إلا ما استثني) ؛ فإذا ضمت الهاء على أصوله ضمّ الميم تبعا لها نحو :- (يُرِيهُمُ اللّهُ) ، وإذا كسرت الهاء عنده كسر الميم تبعا لها نحو :- (بِهِمِ الأَسْبَابُ) .
وقد سبق أن لرويس الخلاف في ضم هاء (يُلْهِهِمْ وقِهِمْ ويُغْنِهِمْ) وصلا ووقفا ؛ ولذا يندرج رويس في هذه الكلمات تحت هذه القاعدة ، وأما روح فهو كأبي عمرو البصري بكسر الهاء والميم وصلا . 
والله أعلم . تم الباب ، والحمد لله رب العالمين .
وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله ، نسأل الله الإخلاص والتوفيق والقبول ، وصلّ اللهم وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحلقة الرابعة عشرة - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر - بَابُ الإِدْغَامِ الْكَبِيرِ .

بَابُ الإِدْغَامِ الْكَبِيرِ (29)

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[122] إِذَا الْتَقَى خَطًّا مُحَرَّكَانِ * * * مِثْلاَنِ جِنْسَانِ مُقَارِبَانِ
[123] أَدْغِمْ بِخُلْفِ الدُّورِ وَالسُّوسِي مَعَا * * * لَكِنْ بِوَجْهِ الْهَمْزِ وَالمَدِّ امْنَعَا

شرع الناظم في بيان مذاهب القراء في الإدغام الكبير ، واﻹدغام لغةً : إدخال الشيء ﰲ الشيء ، ومنه : أدغمت اللجام ﰲ فم الفرس ، إذا أدخلته فيه ، ويسمى كبﲑا ؛ ﻻستيعابه قواعد اﻹدغام ، وهو إسكان متحرك وإدخاله ﰲ مثله (فينطق بالثاني بلا فصل) أو قلبه إﱃ مقاربه فيصﲑان حرفًا واحدًا مشددًا . (انظر: فتح الوصيد 221/2 ). ويصح أن نقول الإدغام الكبير هو النطق بالحرفين المتحركين كالثاني مشددا ، قال الناظم : إذا التقى حرفان متحركان في الخط ، وهذا يشمل التقاء المتحركين خطًا لا لفظًا نحو :- (إِنَّهُ هُوَ) ؛ لوجود واو الصلة في اللفظ لا في الرسم ، ويشمل التقاء المتحركين لفظا وخطا نحو :- (كَذَلِكَ كَذَّبَ) ، فخرج بهذا القيد التقاء المتحركين لفظا لا خطا نحو :- (أَنَا نَذِيرٌ) ، قال :- ((مِثْلاَنِ جِنْسَانِ مُقَارِبَانِ)) مثلان يعني من المتماثلين ، وهما الحرفان اللذان اتفقا مخرجا وصفة نحو :- (ب ، ب) (ت ، ت) ، وجنسان يعني من المتجانسين ، وهما الحرفان اللذان اتفقا مخرجا واختلفا صفة نحو :- ( ت ، د ) ، ( ت ، ط ) ، (ذ ، ظ) ، ( ث ، ذ ) ، ومقاربان يعني من المتقاربين ، الحَرْفَانِ اللَذَانِ تَقَارَبَا مَخْرَجاً وَاخْتَلَفَا صِفَة مِثْلُ : ( د ، س ) ، ( د ، ظ ) ، ( ق ، ك ) ، أَوْ تَقَارَبَا مَخْرَجًا وَصِفَةً مِثْلُ : (ذ ، ز) ، ( ل ، ر ) ، أَوْ تَقَارَبَا صِفَةً وَاخْتَلَفَا مَخْرَجًا مِثْلُ : (ذ ، ج) ، (ش ، س) ، إذا التقى حرفان من المتماثلين أو المتجانسين أو المتقاربين خطًا كما سبق فعليك بالإدغام للدوري والسوسي بخلف عنهما ، ثم ذكر الناظم تحريرا لطيف مختصرا لمنع الإدغام ، وذلك أنه إذا اجتمع في آية ما يصح فيه الإدغام الكبير مع مد منفصل وهمز ساكن مما يجوز إبداله لأبي عمرو ، سواء اجتمع مع أحدهما أو كليهما ، فامنع الإدغام مع تحقيق الهمز ، وامنع الإدغام مع توسط المنفصل (وهو ما قصد به المد) ، وامنع الإدغام مع تحقيق الهمز وتوسط المنفصل ، ويجوز لك باقي الأوجه ، ومثال اجتماع الثلاثة (ما يصح فيه الإدغام الكبير والمد المنفصل وما يجوز إبداله من الهمز الساكن) قوله تعالى :- (قَالَ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمَا طَعَامٌ تُرْزَقَانِهِ إِلاَّ نَبَّأْتُكُمَا بِتَأْوِيلِهِ قَبْلَ أَن يَأْتِيكُمَا) (يوسف : 37). فإن الممتنع ثلاثة أوجه كما سبق :- 
1،2 - الإدغام مع تحقيق الهمز (سواء قصرت المنفصل أم مددته) . 3- الإدغام مع مد المنفصل مع إبدال الهمز . ويجوز خمسة أوجه ، وهي :-
1- الإظهار مع تحقيق الهمز مع قصر المنفصل . 2- الإظهار مع تحقيق الهمز مع مد المنفصل .
3- الإظهار مع إبدال الهمز مع قصر المنفصل . 4- الإظهار مع إبدال الهمز مع مد المنفصل .
5- الإدغام مع إبدال الهمز مع قصر المنفصل .
*ومثال اجتماع ما يصح فيه الإدغام الكبير مع همز ساكن قوله تعالى :- (وَلَمَّا يَأْتِهِمْ تَأْوِيلُهُ كَذَلِكَ كَذَّبَ) (يونس : 39) هنا يمتنع تحقيق الهمز مع الإدغام الكبير ، وبقية الأوجه جائزة ، وهي ثلاثة :- 2،1 - إبدال الهمز مع الإظهار والإدغام الكبير . 3- تحقيق الهمز مع الإظهار.
*ومثال اجتماع ما يصح فيه الإدغام الكبير مع مد منفصل قوله تعالى :- (قُل لاَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ) (الأنعام : 50) هنا يمتنع مد المنفصل مع الإدغام الكبير ، وبقية الأوجه جائزة ، وهي ثلاثة :- 2،1- قصر المنفصل مع الإظهار والإدغام الكبير . 3- مد المنفصل مع الإظهار .
وقد ذكرني هذا بسوسي الشاطبية ؛ حيث له في المد المنفصل القصر فقط ، وإبدال الهمز بشروطه ، والإدغام الكبير بشروطه ، وهذا يشبه ما نحن بصدده الآن من الوجوه الجائزة مع الإدغام الكبير ؛ ولهذا قلت : سوسي الشاطبية هو أبو عمرو الطيبة من حيث الإدغام الكبير .
فائدة : أوجه مد المنفصل وتحقيق الهمز والإظهار للسوسي ، وإبدال الهمز والإدغام الكبير لدوري أبي عمرو من زيادات طرق النشر على طريق الشاطبية ؛ قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- .... *** وما يدغم خلف السوس والدوري افهما . وعند مد الفصل أو تحقيق همز فلا إدغام بالتحقيق . انتهى .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[124] فَكِلْمَةً مِثْلَيْ مَنَاسِككُّمْ وَما * * * سَلَكَكُمْ وَكِلْمَتَيْنِ عَمِّمَا
[125] مَا لَمْ يُنَوَّنْ أَوْ يَكُنْ تَا مُضْمَرِ * * * وَلاَ مُشَدَّدًا وَفى الْجَزْمِ انْظُرِ
[126] فإِنْ تَمَاثَلاَ فَفِِيْهِ خُلْفُ * * * وَإِنْ تقَارَبَا فَفِيْهِ ضُعْفُ

بدأ الناظم بالحديث عن حكم المتماثلين الكبير في كلمة واحدة ، فقال بالإدغام الكبير للمتماثلين في موضعين فقط ، وهما : (مَّنَاسِكَكُمْ) (البقرة : 200) ، و (سَلَكَكُمْ) (المدثر : 42) ، 
ثم قال :- ((وَكِلْمَتَيْنِ عَمِّمَا)) أي اجعل الإدغام الكبير للمتماثلين من كلمتين عامّا ، وقد وقع إدغام المتماثلين من كلمتين في سبعة عشر حرفا هي : (ب ، ت ، ث ، ح ، ر ، س ، ع ، غ ، ف ، ق ، ك ، ل ، م ، ن ، هـ ، و ، ي) ؛ ب : (الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ) ، ت : (المَوْتِ تَحْبِسُونَهُمَ  ا) ، ث : (حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوَهُم  ْ) ، ح : (النِّكَاحِ حَتَّى) ، ر : (شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ) ، س : (النَّاسَ سُكَارَى) ، ع : ( يَشْفَعُ عِندَهُ ) ، غ : (يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ) ، ف : (فَاخْتُلِفَ فِيه)ِ ، ق : (أَفَاقَ قَال)َ ، ك : (إِنَّكِ كُنت)ِ ، ل : (قِيلَ لَهُم) ، م : (الرَّحِيمِ . مَالِك) ، ن : (وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ) ، هـ : (فِيهِ هُدًى) ، و : (وَهُوَ وَلِيُّهُم) ، ي : (يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ) . 
ثم ذكر شروط الإدغام وهي :- أولا :- ((مَا لَمْ يُنَوَّنْ ...)) يعني بشرط أن لا يكون الحرف المدغَم منونا نحو :- (وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ) (البقرة : 115) ، (شَدِيدٌ تَحْسَبُهُمْ) (الحشر : 14) ، (ظُلُمَاتٍ ثَلَاثٍ) ، وامتنع الإدغام لفصل النون الساكنة (التنوين) بين الحرفين فلم يلتقيا لفظا.
ثانيا :- ((أَوْ يَكُنْ تَا مُضْمَرِ ..)) يعني بشرط أن لا يكون الحرف المدغَم تاء ضمير نحو :- (كُنتُ تُرَابًا) (النبأ : 40) ، (أَفَأَنتَ تُكْرِهُ) (يونس : 99) ، (خَلَقْتَ طِينًا) (الإسراء : 61) ، وامتنع الإدغام لتلافي اللبس بين تاء المتكلم وتاء المخاطب .
ثالثا :- ((وَلاَ مُشَدَّدًا...)) يعني بشرط أن لا يكون الحرف المدغَم مشددا ، نحو :- 
(مَسَّ سَقَرَ) (القمر : 48) ، (الْحَقُّ كَمَنْ) (الرعد : 19) ، (أَشَدَّ ذِكْرًا) (البقرة : 200) ، وامتنع الإدغام لأن الحرف المشدد مركب من حرفين ساكن ومتحرك فأدغم الأول في الثاني فشدد ؛ فلا يقبل الإدغام ولا يحتمله .
ثم قال :- ((وَفى الْجَزْمِ انْظُرِ . فإِنْ تَمَاثَلاَ فَفِِيْهِ خُلْفُ ...)) يعني إذا رأيت الحرف المتحرك المدغَم مجزوما فتفقده ؛ فإن كان مماثلا أو مجانسا لما بعده فإن في إدغامه خلافا عن أصحاب الإدغام الكبير ، ومثال المتماثلين :- (وَمَن يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ) (آل عمران : 85) ، (وَإِن يَكُ كَاذِبًا) (غافر : 28) ، (يَخْلُ لَكُمْ ) (يوسف : 9) ، ومثال المتجانسين :- (وَلْتَأْتِ طَآئِفَةٌ) (النساء : 102) . فلك الإظهار والإدغام ، ومن أظهر نظر إلى أصل قبل الجازم ، ومن أدغم نظر إلى التقاء الحرفين خطا ولفظا وانتفاء الموانع .
ثم قال :- ((وَإِنْ تقَارَبَا فَفِيْهِ ضُعْفُ)) يعني إن كان الحرف الأول من المتقاربين مجزوما ، نحو :- (وَلَمْ يُؤْتَ سَعَةً ) (البقرة : 247) فإن رواية "التجريد" القائلة بإدغامه ضعيفة ، والعمل على الإظهار ، إلا أن الخلاف صحيح ثابت في حرفي الروم والإسراء :-(فَآتِ ذَا الْقُرْبَى) (الروم : 38) ، (وَآتِ ذَا الْقُرْبَى) (الإسراء : 26) ، كما سيأتي عند قوله :- ((وَالخُلْفُ فِي الزَّكَاةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ حَلْ * * * وَلْتَأْتِ آتِ)) .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[127] والْخُلْفُ فِي وَاوِ هُوَ المضْمُومِ هَا * * * وَآلَ لُوطٍ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً كَافَ هَا
[128] كالَّلآءِ لاَ يَحْزُنْكَ فَامْنَعْ ..............................  ..........

يعني اختلف عن أصحاب الإدغام الكبير في إدغام الواو من (هو) مضمومة الهاء نحو :-
، وقد جاءت أمثلته في القرآن في ثلاثة عشر موضعا : (هُوَ وَالَّذِينَ) (البقرة : 249) ، (هُوَ وَالْمَلاَئِكَة  ُ) (آل عمران : 18) ، (هُوَ وَإِن يَمْسَسْكَ) (الأنعام : 17) ، (هُوَ وَيَعْلَمُ) (الأنعام : 59) ، (هُوَ وَأَعْرِضْ) (الأنعام : 106) ، (هُوَ وَقَبِيلُهُ) (الأعراف : 27) ، (هُوَ وَإِن يُرِدْكَ) (يونس : 107) ، (هُوَ وَمَن يَأْمُرُ) (النحل : 76) ، (هُوَ وَسِعَ) (طه : 98) ، (كَأَنَّهُ هُوَ وَأُوتِينَا) (النمل : 42) ، (هُوَ وَجُنُودُهُ) (القصص : 49) ، (هُوَ وَعَلَى) (التغابن : 13) ، (هُوَ وَمَا) (المدثر : 31) . 
فمن أظهر فبالمد علل ، فقال إن الواو تسكن أولا كي تدغم ، وإذا سكنت صارت حرف مد ، وحرف المد لا يدغم إجماعًا ، ومن أدغم نظر إلى التقاء الحرفين خطا ولفظا وانتفاء الموانع .
ثم قال :- ((وَآلَ لُوطٍ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً كَافَ هَا)) أي واختلف في إدغام لام (آلَ لُوطٍ) وقد وقعت في القرآن الكريم في أربعة مواضع ؛ موضعان في الحجر (59،51) ، وموضع في النمل (56) ، وآخر في القمر (34) ، فمن أظهر لتفادي توالي الإعلالات ، (أَهْل) = (أَأْل) = (آل) ، علة قلب الهاء همزة ، وعلة إبدال الهمزة ألفا مدية من جنس ما قبلها ، فتمتنع علة الإدغام ، ومن أدغم نظر إلى التقاء الحرفين خطا ولفظا وانتفاء الموانع .
ثم قال :- ((جِئْتِ شَيْئاً كَافَ هَا)) أي واختلف في إدغام تاء (جِئْتِ شَيْئاً) بسورة مفتتحة بقوله سبحانه :- (كهيعص) ، وهي سورة مريم (الآية 27) ، فمن أظهر علل بكونه تاء مضمر للمخاطبة ، ومن أدغم رغم أنها تاء مضمر علل بأن الكسر أثقل من الفتح ؛ ولهذا خفف الكسر بالإدغام ، وأما (كُنتُ تُرَابًا) ففيها الإظهار اتفاقًا رغم أن الضم أثقل من الكسر ؛ إِذِ النُّونُ تُخْفَى قَبْلَهَا لِتُجَمَّلاَ ، والإخفاء علة مانعة للإدغام ؛ فاجتمعت علتان .
ثم قال :- ((كالَّلآءِ...)) أي واختلف أيضا في إدغام ياء كلمة (وَاللَّائِي ) على وجه إبدال همزها ياءً ساكنة عن أبي عمرو في قوله تعالى (وَاللَّائِي يَئِسْنَ) (الطلاق : 4) كما سيأتي في مذهب أبي عمرو في باب الهمز المفرد عند قوله :- وَحَذْفُ يَا اللاَّئِيْ سمَاَ وَسَهَّلُوا * * * غَيْرَ ظُبىً بِهِ زَكَا وَالْبَدَلُ[225] سَاكِنَةَ الْيَا خُلْفُ هَادِيْهِ حَسَبْ * * * ................
فمن أظهر علل ذلك بتوالي الإعلالات في (اللَّائِي) علة حذف الياء لتطرفها وانكسار ما قبلها ، وعلة إبدال الهمزة ياءً للتخلص من الثقل ، فلا تقبل علة ثالثة بالإدغام ، وقال البعض لأن أصل الياء التي بعد الهمز همزة ؛ فإبدالها ياءً وتسكينها عارض ، ولا اعتداد بالعارض ، ومن أدغم نظر إلى التقاء الحرفين خطا ولفظا وانتفاء الموانع .
ثم قال :-((لاَ يَحْزُنْكَ فَامْنَعْ)) يعني اتفقوا على منع الإدغام في (فَلَا يَحْزُنكَ كُفْرُهُ) (لقمان : 23) ؛ إِذِ النُّونُ تُخْفَى قَبْلَهَا لِتُجَمَّلاَ ، والإخفاء علة مانعة للإدغام كما سبق ، تم الكلام على إدغام المتماثلين الكبير ، والله أعلم .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[128] .................. وَكَلِمْ * * * رُضْ سَنَشُدُّ حُجَّتَكْ بَذْلُ قُثَمْ
[129] تُدْغَمُ فِى جِنْسٍ وَقُرْبٍ فُصِّلاَ * * فَالرَّاءُ فِى اللاَّمِ وَهِي في الرَّاءِ لا

شرع الناظم في ذكر تفاصيل الإدغام الكبير للمتجانسين والمتقاربين فجمع الحروف التي تدغم في ما جانسها أو قاربها في جملة :- ((رُضْ سَنَشُدُّ حُجَّتَكْ بَذْلُ قُثَمْ)) (*)

هامش : (*) قال الأصمعيّ: قَثَمَ له من المال، إذا أعطاه دفعةً من المال جيِّدةً ، ورجل قُثَمٌ وقُذَمٌ، إذا كان مِعطاءً .انتهى وقيل: القُثَمُ والقَثومُ: الجَموعُ للخير . إذا كان سيِّداً يعطي الكثير من المال ويأخذ الكثير.وفي الحديث : ((«أَتَانِي مَلَك، فَقَالَ: أَنْتَ قُثَمُ وخَلْقُكَ قَيِّم» القُثَم: المجْتَمِع الخَلْقِ وَقِيلَ الجامِع الكامِل: وَقِيلَ الجَمُوع لِلْخَيْرِ، وَبِهِ سُمِّي الرجُل قُثَم)). (النهاية لابن الأثير 16/4) وسمي به بعض الرجال منهم (قُثَمُ) ابْنُ عَمِّ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَعْنِي قُثَمَ بْنَ عَبَّاس بنِ عبد المطلب وزُرارَةُ بنُ عُدَسٍ أو عُدُس، (انظر صحاح الجوهري 2005/5) و(لسان العرب (462/12) قلت : كأن الناظم رحمه الله يلمح إلى أهمية تهذيب النفس ورياضة الفك في تلاوة القرآن الكريم وبهما تتحقق التقوى ، وبالتقوى يجعل الله للمؤمن فرقانا ، ويشد حجته ما دام مجاهدا معطاءً جامعا للخير ، فتأمل يرحمك الله .
ثم بدأ بتفاصيل إدغام هذه الحروف فقال :- ((فَالرَّاءُ فِي اللاَّمِ وَهِي في الرَّاءِ لاَ)) أي أن الراء تدغم في اللام ، واللام أيضا تدغم في الراء ((لا)) يعني إلا بشرط سيذكره .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[130] إِن فُتِحَا عَنْ سَاكِنٍ لاَ قَالَ ثُمْ * * * لاَ عَنْ سُكُونٍ فِيهِمَا النُّونُ اُدُّغِمْ
[131] وَنَحْنُ أَدْغِمْ ..............................  .................... ...............

أخبر أن الراء تدغم في اللام واللام تدغم في الراء في كل الأحوال إلا أن يكونا مفتوحتين ومسبوقتين بساكن ، مثال لامتناع إدغام الراء :- (وَالْحَمِيرَ لِتَرْكَبُوهَا) (النحل : 8) ، مثال لامتناع إدغام اللام (رَسُولَ رَبِّهِمْ) (الحاقة : 10) ، وما سوى هذه الحالة يجوز إدغام اللام في الراء نحو :- (الْمَصِيرُ لاَ يُكَلِّفُ) (البقرة : 286،285) ، (وَالنَّهَارِ لآيَاتٍ) (آل عمران : 190) ، وكذلك الراء في اللام نحو :- (يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا) (البقرة : 200) ، (سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ) (النحل : 125) ، ثم قال :- ((لاَ قَالَ)) يعني يستثنى (قال) من قاعدة امتناع إدغام اللام المفتوحة عن ساكن في الراء ؛ فإن لام (قال) مفتوحة عن ساكن وتدغم في الراء بلا خلاف نحو :- (قَالَ رَبِّ) (مريم : 4) ؛ لكثرة دورانها في القرآن فضلا عن تواتر القراءة .
قوله :- ((ثُمْ * * * لاَ عَنْ سُكُونٍ فِيهِمَا النُّونُ اُدُّغِمْ)) يعني أن النون تدغم في اللام والراء في كل الأحوال بشرط أن لا تسبق النون بساكن ، ويستثنى من هذا الامتناع كلمة (نحن) . 
مثالان لامتناع إدغام النون في اللام والراء :-
(مُسْلِمَيْنِ لَكَ) (البقرة : 128) ، (يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُم) (النحل : 50) .
مثالان لإدغام النون في اللام والراء :- 
(زُيِّنَ لِلَّذِينَ) (البقرة : 212 ، وفي غيرها) ، (تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكَ) (الأعراف : 167 ، وفي غيرها) .
مثال لإدغام نون (نحن) استثناءً :- (نَحْنُ لَهُ) (البقرة : 138، وفي غيرها) .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- 
[131] ........ضَادَ بَعْضِ شَانِ نُصْ * * * سِينُ النُّفُوسِ الرَّاسُ بِالْخُلْفِ يُخَصْ
[132] مَعْ شِينِ عَرْشِ ..............................  .................... .................

يعني نصَّ بعض العلماء على إدغام الضاد في الشين من قوله تعالى :- (لِبَعْضِ شَأْنِهِمْ) (النور : 62) ، وهو ما ذكر الإمام أبو عمرو الداني روايته نصًّا ، ورواه بعض الرواة أداءً ، وباقي الرواة بالإظهار (*) ، ثم قال :- ((سِينُ النُّفُوسِ الرَّاسُ بِالْخُلْفِ يُخَصْ . مَعْ شِينِ عَرْشِ)) أي واختلف أيضا في إدغام السين في الزاي من قوله تعالى (وَإِذَا النُّفُوسُ زُوِّجَتْ ((التكوير : 7) ، واختلف في إدغام السين في الشين من قوله تعالى :- (وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْبًا) (مريم : 4) ، قال :- ((يخص)) أي خص هذين الموضعين بالخلاف في الإدغام ، وأما غيرها كقوله تعالى :- (إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَظْلِمُ النَّاسَ شَيْئًا) (يونس : 44) فإنه لا خلاف في إظهار السين عند الشين منها ، ثم قال :- ((مَعْ شِينِ عَرْشِ)) أي مع اختلافهم في إدغام الشين في السين من قوله تعالى :-(الْعَرْشِ سَبِيلاً) (الإسراء : 42).

هامش : (*) قال في النشر (1/293) : " وَالضَّادُ " تُدْغَمُ فِي الشِّينِ فِي مَوْضِعٍ وَاحِدٍ: لِبَعْضِ شَأْنِهِمْ، فِي النُّورِ حَسْبٌ، لَا غَيْرَ، وَقَدِ اخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ، فَرَوَى إِدْغَامَهُ مَنْصُوصًا أَبُو شُعَيْبٍ السُّوسِيُّ، عَنِ الْيَزِيدِيِّ. قَالَ الدَّانِيُّ: وَلَمْ يَرْوِهِ غَيْرُهُ.
(قُلْتُ) (يعني ابن الجزري) : يَعْنِي مَنْصُوصًا، وَإِلَّا فَرَوَى إِدْغَامَهُ أَدَاءً ابْنُ شَيْطَا، عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عَمْرٍو، عَنِ ابْنِ مُجَاهِدٍ، عَنْ أَبِي الزَّعْرَاءِ، عَنِ الدُّورِيِّ وَابْنِ سَوَّارٍ مِنْ جَمِيعِ طُرُقِ ابْنِ فَرَحٍ سِوَى الْحَمَّامِيِّ، وَرَوَاهُ أَيْضًا شُجَاعٌ وَالْآدَمِيُّ، عَنْ صَاحِبَيْهِ، وَبَكْرَانُ، عَنْ صَاحِبَيْهِ وَالزُّهْرِيُّ، عَنْ أَبِي زَيْدٍ وَالْفَحَّامُ، عَنْ عَبَّاسٍ، وَرَوَى إِظْهَارَهُ سَائِرُ رُوَاةِ الْإِدْغَامِ، وَقَالَ الدَّانِيُّ: وَبِالْإِدْغَام  ِ قَرَأْتُ، وَبَلَغَنِي عَنِ ابْنِ مُجَاهِدٍ أَنَّهُ كَانَ لَا يُمَكِّنُ مِنْ إِدْغَامِهَا إِلَّا حَاذِقًا قَالَ: وَقِيَاسُ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ فِي النَّحْلِ: وَالْأَرْضِ شَيْئًا. وَلَا أَعْلَمُ خِلَافًا بَيْنَ أَهْلِ الْأَدَاءِ فِي إِظْهَارِهِ وَلَا فَرْقَ بَيْنَهُمَا إِلَّا الْجَمْعَ بَيْنَ اللُّغَتَيْنِ مَعَ الْإِعْلَامِ بِأَنَّ الْقِرَاءَةَ لَيْسَتْ بِالْقِيَاسِ دُونَ الْأَثَرِ.

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[132] ....الدِّالُ فِى عَشْرٍ سَنَا * * * ذَا ضِقْ تَرَى شِدْ ثِقْ ظُباً زِدْ صِفْ جَنَا
[133] إِلاَّ بِفَتْحٍ عَنْ سُكُونٍ غَيْرَ تَا * * * وَالتَّاءُ فِي الْعَشْرِ وَفِي الطَّا ثَبَتَا

ذكر الناظم الحروف التي تدغم فيها الدال ؛ وهي الحروف الأوائل من الكلمات العشر التالية :- ((سَنَا * * * ذَا ضِقْ تَرَى شِدْ ثِقْ ظُباً زِدْ صِفْ جَنَا)) ؛ فالدال تدغم في الحروف العشرة (س ، ذ ، ض ، ت ، ش ، ث ، ظ ، ز ، ص ، ج) بشرط ، قال :- ((إِلاَّ بِفَتْحٍ عَنْ سُكُونٍ غَيْرَ تَا)) أي أن الدال تدغم في الحروف العشرة السابقة في كل الأحوال إلا أن تقع الدال مفتوحة وقبلها ساكن فحينئذ يتعين الإظهار ، ويستثنى من هذا الامتناع حرف التاء ؛ فإنه يصح إدغام الدال المفتوحة عن ساكن في التاء للتجانس ، وبالمثال يتضح المقال ويزول الإشكال :-
* أمثلة لإدغام الدال في الحروف العشرة مع انتفاء المانع :-
1- الدال في السين من قوله تعالى :- (يَكَادُ سَنَا) (النور : 43) .
2- الدال في الذال من قوله تعالى :- (مِّن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ) (البقرة : 52، وفي غيرها )(لاحظ كسر الدال).
3- الدال في الضاد من قوله تعالى :- (مِّن بَعْدِ ضَرَّاء) (يونس : 21) .
4- الدال في التاء من قوله تعالى :- (مِّنَ الصَّيْدِ تَنَالُهُ) (المائدة : 94).
5- الدال في الشين من قوله تعالى :- (وَشَهِدَ شَاهِدٌ) (يوسف : 26) .
6- الدال في الثاء من قوله تعالى :- (يُرِيدُ ثَوَابَ) (النساء 134) .
7- الدال في الظاء من قوله تعالى :- (وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْمًا) (آل عمران 108) ، (غافر : 31) .
8- الدال في الزاي من قوله تعالى :- (يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا) (النور : 35) .
9- الدال في الصاد من قوله تعالى :- (وَمِن بَعْدِ صَلَاةِ) (النور : 58) .
10- الدال في الجيم من قوله تعالى :- (الْخُلْدِ جَزَاء) (فصلت : 28) .
* أمثلة لامتناع إدغام الدال في الحروف التسعة لوجود المانع :-
1- (لِدَاوُودَ سُلَيْمَانَ) (ص : 30) . 2- (بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ) (الطلاق : 1) .
3- (بَعْدَ ضَرَّاء) (هود : 10) . 4- (اعْمَلُوا آلَ دَاوُودَ شُكْرًا) (سبأ : 13) .
5- (بَعْدَ ثُبُوتِهَا) (النحل : 94) . 6- (بَعْدَ ظُلْمِهِ) (الشوري : 41) .
7- (وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُورًا) (الإسراء : 55) .
هذا ما يسر الكريم ، ولم أجد مثالا للدال المفتوحة عن ساكن يليها صاد أو جيم .
* مثالان لإدغام الدال المفتوحة عن سكون في التاء :- (كَادَ تَزِيغُ) (التوبة : 117) ، 
(بَعْدَ تَوْكِيدِهَا) (النحل 91) .
ثم قال الناظم رحمه الله :- ((وَالتَّاءُ فِي الْعَشْرِ وَفِي الطَّا ثَبَتَا)) يعني والتاء تدغم في الحروف العشرة السابقة وفي الطاء معها ؛ فتصير أحد عشر حرفا هي :- (س ، ذ ، ض ، ت ، ش ، ث ، ظ ، ز ، ص ، ج ، ط) لكن حرف التاء من هذه الحروف ويكون إدغامه في التاء من باب المتماثلين ، وقد سبق ذكره عند قوله :- فَكِلْمَةً مِثْلَيْ مَنَاسِككُّمْ وَما * * * سَلَكَكُمْ وَكِلْمَتَيْنِ عَمِّمَا 
؛ وبذلك تكون حروف إدغام التاء فيما جانسها وقاربها عشرة أيضا ، وإليك الأمثلة :-
1- التاء في السين من قوله تعالى :- (السَّحَرَةُ سَاجِدِينَ) (الأعراف : 120) ، (الشعراء : 46) .
2- التاء في الذال من قوله تعالى :- (وَالْآخِرَةَ ذَلِكَ) (الحج : 11) .
3- التاء في الضاد من قوله تعالى :- (وَالْعَادِيَات   ضَبْحًا) (العاديات : 1) .
4- التاء في الشين من قوله تعالى :- (السَّاعَةِ شَيْءٌ) (الحج : 1).
5- التاء في الثاء من قوله تعالى :- (بِالبَيِّنَاتِ ثُمَّ) (المائدة : 32) .
6- التاء في الظاء من قوله تعالى :- (الْمَلائِكَةُ ظَالِمِي) (النساء : 97) ، (النحل : 28) .
7- التاء في الزاي من قوله تعالى :- (فَالزَّاجِرَات   زَجْرًا) (الصافات : 2) .
8- التاء في الصاد من قوله تعالى :- (وَالْمَلَائِكَ  ُ صَفًّا) (النبأ : 38) .
9- التاء في الجيم من قوله تعالى :- (الصَّالِحَاتِ جُنَاحٌ) (المائدة : 93) .
10- التاء في الطاء من قوله تعالى :- (الصَّالِحَاتِ طُوبَى) (الرعد : 29) .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[134] وَالخُلْفُ فِي الزَّكَاةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ حَلْ * * * وَلْتَأْتِ آتٍ وَلِثَا الخَمْسُ اْلأُوَلْ

يعني استقر الخلاف في إدغام التاء في الثاء من قوله تعالى :- (وَآتُواْ الزَّكَاةَ ثُمَّ) (البقرة : 83) ، وقوله سبحانه (التَّوْرَاةَ ثُمَّ) (الجمعة : 5) ، قال :- ((وَلْتَأْتِ آتٍ)) أي واستقر الخلاف أيضا في إدغام التاء في الطاء من قوله تعالى :- (وَلْتَأْتِ طَآئِفَةٌ) (النساء : 102) ، كما جاز الخلاف في إدغام التاء في الذال من قوله تعالى :- (فَآتِ ذَا الْقُرْبَى) (الروم : 38) ، وقوله سبحانه :- (وَآتِ ذَا الْقُرْبَى) (الإسراء : 26) . هذا وقد تقدم الخلاف في إدغام التاء في الشين من قوله تعالى :- (جِئْتِ شَيْئاً) (سورة مريم :27) عند قول الناظم ((والْخُلْفُ فِى وَاوِ هُوَ المضْمُومِ هَا * * * وَآلَ لُوطٍ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً كَافَ هَا)) .
قوله :- ((وَلِثَا الخَمْسُ اْلأُوَلْ)) يقصد الحروف التي تدغم الثاء فيها خمسة ؛ وهي الحروف الخمسة الأولى من حروف الدال :- (س ، ذ ، ض ، ت ، ش) ، وإليك الأمثلة بالترتيب :-
1-(وَوَرِثَ سُلَيْمَانُ) (النمل : 16). 2-(وَالْحَرْثِ ذَلِكَ) (آل عمران : 14). 3-(حَدِيثُ ضَيْفِ) (الذاريات : 24) . 4-(حَيْثُ تُؤْمَرُونَ) (الحجر : 65) . 5-(ثَلَاثِ شُعَبٍ) (المرسلات : 30) .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[135] وَالكَافُ فِي الْقَافِ وَهِي فِيهَا وَإِنْ * * * بِكِلْمَةٍ فَمِيمُ جَمْعٍ وَاشْرُطَنْ
[136] فِيهِنَّ عَنْ مُحَرَّكٍ وَالْخُلْفُ فِي * * * طَلَّقَكُنَّ وَلِحَا زُحْزِحَ فِي

يعني أن الكاف تدغم في القاف في كلمتين نحو : (ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُم) (البقرة : 30) ، وكذلك القاف تدغم في الكاف في كلمتين نحو :- (يُنفِقُ كَيْفَ) (المائدة : 64) ، ثم قال :- ((وَإِنْ * * * بِكِلْمَةٍ فَمِيمُ جَمْعٍ )) أي إن القاف تدغم في الكاف في كلمة بشرط أن تقع ميم الجمع بعد الكاف نحو :- (خَلَقَكُمْ) (البقرة : 21 وفي غيرها) ، و (يَرْزُقُكُم) (يونس : 31 ، وفي غيرها) ، وإذا اختل الشرط فلا إدغام نحو :- (خَلَقَكَ) (الانفطار : 7 ، وفي غيرها) ، (نَرْزُقُكَ) (طه : 132) ، ويشترط في إدغام الكاف في القاف ، والقاف في الكاف بوجه عامّ أن يقعا بعد متحرك ، وهذا معنى قوله :- ((وَاشْرُطَنْ . فِيهِنَّ عَنْ مُحَرَّكٍ)) ، وأما إن سبق الحرفان (ك،ق) بساكن فلا يصح الإدغام نحو :- (وَتَرَكُوكَ قَائِمًا) (الجمعة : 11) ، (مِيثَاقَكُمْ) (الحديد : 8 ، وفي غيرها) .ثم قال :- ((وَالْخُلْفُ فِي * * * طَلَّقَكُنَّ وَلِحَا زُحْزِحَ فِي)) أي واختلف في إدغام القاف في الكاف من قوله تعالى :- (عَسَى رَبُّهُ إِن طَلَّقَكُنَّ) (التحريم : 5) فمن أظهر نظر إلى مانع الإدغام ، ومن أدغم نظر إلى ثقل الكلمة بالتأنيث والجمع ؛ فخففت بالإدغام ، قال الناظم رحمه الله : ((وَلِحَا زُحْزِحَ فِي)) أي والخلف أيضا ثابت في إدغام الحاء في العين من موضع واحد فقط ، وهو قوله تعالى :- (فَمَن زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ) (آل عمران : 185) ؛ لِطُولِ الْكَلِمَةِ وَتَكْرَارِ الْحَاءِ ، وأما باقي المواضع فلا خلاف في إظهارها نحو :- (فَلاَ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ) (النساء : 23) ، قال الناظم ((في)) فعل أمر بالوفاء سواء كان في إدغام (حرف زحزح) لإقامة الحروف وإتقانها أو الوفاء بأوامر الله وتصديقها .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[137] وَالذَّالُ فِي سِينٍ وَصَادِ الجْيِمُ صَحْ * * * مِنْ ذِي المَعَارِجِ وَشَطْأَهُ رَجَحْ

أخبر بأن الذال تدغم في السين والصاد ، أما السين فمن قوله تعالى :- (فَاتَّخَذَ سَبِيلَهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ سَرَبًا) ، (وَاتَّخَذَ سَبِيلَهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ عَجَبًا) (الكهف : 61 ، 63) ، وأما الصاد فذلك من قوله تعالى :- (مَا اتَّخَذَ صَاحِبَةً وَلَا وَلَدًا) (الجن : 3) ، ثم قال :- ((الجْيِمُ صَحْ * * * مِنْ ذِي المَعَارِجِ)) أي صحّ إدغام الجيم في التاء والجيم ؛ أما إدغامها في التاء فمن قوله تعالى :- (الْمَعَارِجِ تَعْرُجُ) (المعارج : 4،3) بلا خلاف عن المدغمين ، وأما إدغام الجيم في الشين فمن قوله تعالى :- (أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ) (الفتح : 29) لكن هذا الموضع فيه الخلاف ؛ فالإدغام راجح والإظهار مرجوح ، وما سوى هذه الأحرف فلا خلاف على إظهاره نحو :- (وَأَخْرَجَ ضُحَاهَا) (النازعات : 29)، وَ (مُخْرَجَ صِدْق) (الإسراء : 80) .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[138] وَالْبَاءُ فِي مِيمِ يُعَذِّبْ مَنْ فَقَطْ * * * وَالْحَرْفُ بِالصِّفَةِ إِنْ يُدْغَمْ سَقَطْ

أخبر بأن الباء تدغم في الميم من حرف واحد فقط ، وهو (يعذبُ) بالرفع حيث وقعت في خمسة مواضع ؛ ثلاثة بالواو :- (وَيُعَذِّبُ مَن) (آل عمران : 129) ، و(المائدة : 18) ، و (الفتح : 14) ، وموضعان بلا واو :- (يُعَذِّبُ مَن) (المائدة : 40) ، و (العنكبوت : 21) ، وما سوى هذه المواضع فلا خلاف في إظهارها نحو :- (يَضْرِبَ مَثَلاً) (البقرة : 26) ، قال في النشر(1/287) :-
وَإِنَّمَا اخْتُصَّتْ (الباء) بِالْإِدْغَامِ فِي هَذِهِ الْخَمْسَةِ مُوَافَقَةً لِمَا جَاوَرَهَا وَهُوَ يَرْحَمُ مَنْ وَيَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ إِمَّا قَبْلَهَا، أَوْ بَعْدَهَا فَطُرِدَ الْإِدْغَامُ لِذَلِكَ، وَمِنْ ثَمَّ أُظْهِرَ مَا عَدَا ذَلِكَ نَحْوُ: ضُرِبَ مَثَلٌ. سَنَكْتُبُ مَا. لِفَقْدِ الْمُجَاوِرِ، وَهَذَا مِمَّا لَا نَعْلَمُ فِيهِ خِلَافًا .ا.هـ، ثم قال الناظم رحمه الله :- ((وَالْحَرْفُ بِالصِّفَةِ إِنْ يُدْغَمْ سَقَطْ)) يشير الناظم إلى قاعدة الإدغام الكامل وهي أن الحرف المدغَم في ما يليه يذهب ويزول بالكلية ذاتًا وصفة ، وأما الإدغام الناقص فيكون بزوال الحرف وبقاء صفته ، ولهذا فإن الإدغام الكامل ينطبق على كل ما يدغم بلا غنة كما في هذا الباب ، وستأتي مذاهب القراء في بَابِ أَحْكَامِ النُّونِ السَّاكِنَةِ وَالتَّنْوِينِ ، وأن الغنة عند اللام والراء لكل القراء إلا شعبة وحمزة والكسائي وخلف والأزرق عن ورش ، واختلف القراء في كمال الإدغام ونقصانه في حرف المرسلات (نَخْلُقكُّم) (آية 20) ولكن لا خلاف عند من له الإدغام الكبير في إدغامها إدغاما كاملا ؛ لأنه يدغم المتحرك في المتحرك ، وهذا من باب أولى ، كما سبق ، قال في النشر:- فَأَمَّا إِذَا كَانَتْ سَاكِنَةً (يعني القاف) قَبْلَ الْكَافِ كَمَا هِيَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: أَلَمْ نَخْلُقْكُمْ . فَلَا خِلَافَ فِي إِدْغَامِهَا وَإِنَّمَا الْخِلَافُ فِي إِبْقَاءِ صِفَةِ الِاسْتِعْلَاءِ مَعَ ذَلِكَ فَذَهَبَ مَكِّيٌّ وَغَيْرُهُ إِلَى أَنَّهَا بَاقِيَةٌ مَعَ الْإِدْغَامِ كَهِيَ فِي: (أَحَطتُ، وَبَسَطْتَ) ، وَذَهَبَ الدَّانِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ إِلَى إِدْغَامِهِ مَحْضًا، وَالْوَجْهَانِ صَحِيحَانِ، إِلَّا أَنَّ هَذَا الْوَجْهَ أَصَحُّ قِيَاسًا عَلَى مَا أَجْمَعُوا فِي بَابِ الْمُحَرَّكِ لِلْمُدْغِمِ مِنْ: (خَلَقَكُمْ، وَرَزَقَكُمْ، وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ) ، وَالْفَرْقُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ (أَحَطتُ) وَبَابِهِ أَنَّ الطَّاءَ زَادَتْ بِالْإِطْبَاقِ . انتهى (النشر (1/221) ).
* تنبيه :- اتفق كل القراء على الإدغام الناقص للطاء الساكنة في التاء في مواضعها الأربعة :-
قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( فَقَالَ أَحَطتُ ) (سُورَةُ النَّمْلِ الآيَةُ 22) ، وقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : (لَئِن بَسَطتَ إِلَيَّ يَدَكَ )(سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ الآيَةُ 28) ، وقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمِن قَبْلُ مَا فَرَّطتُمْ فِي يُوسُفَ ) (سُورَةُ يُوسُفَ الآيَةُ80). 
، وقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( أَن تَقُولَ نَفْسٌ يَا حَسْرَتَى علَى مَا فَرَّطتُ فِي جَنبِ اللَّهِ )(سُورَةُ الزُّمَرِ الآيَةُ 56).
وصفة الإدغام الناقص أن تبدأ بطاء وتنتهي بتاء فكأنهما حرف واحد أوله طاء وآخره تاء ، وهو مما تحكمه المشافهة .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[139] وَالمْيِمُ عِنْدَ الْبَاءِ عَنْ مُحَرَّكِ * * * تَخْفَى وَأَشْمِمَنْ وَرُمْ أَوِ اتْرُكِ
[140] فِي غَيْرِ بَا وَالمْيِمِ مَعْهُمَا وَعَنْ * * * بَعْضٍ بِغَيْرِ الْفَا ……...

يعني إذا وقعت الميم بعد حرف متحرك فإنها تسكن ثم تخفى مع الغنة إذا وقع بعدها باء نحو :- (أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ) (الحج : 68) ، (فَاللّهُ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ) (النساء : 141) ، فالإخفاء هو النطق بالحرف فِي حَالَةِ بَيْنَ الإِظْهَارِ وَالإِدْغَامِ من غير تَشْدِيد مع الغنة بمقدار حركتين ، وأما إذا وقعت الميم بعد ساكن فلا إخفاء فيها نحو :- (إِنْ هُمْ إِلَّا كَالْأَنْعَامِ بَلْ) (الفرقان : 44) ، فَادْرِ الأُصُولَ لِتَاْصُلاَ ، وبهذا ينتهي الكلام عن المتقاربين ، ثم قال الناظم رحمه الله :- ((وَأَشْمِمَنْ وَرُمْ أَوِ اتْرُكِ.فِي غَيْرِ بَا وَالمْيِمِ مَعْهُمَا...)) يشير الناظم إلى تحرير هام ، وقبله يجب أن نتعرف على الروم والإشمام ؛ الروم النطق بثلث الحركة ويكون في المرفوع والمضموم والمجرور والمكسور، والإشمام إشارة بالضم في رفع وضم - وسنتعرض للروم والإشمام في الوقف على أواخر الكلم بإذن الله تعالى - أخبر الناظم بأنه يجوز - لرواة الإدغام الكبير - الروم والإشمام في المتقاربين والمتماثلين وصلا (**)، إلا في حالات التقاء الباء مع الباء أو مع الميم ، ((والميم معهما)) أي عند التقاء الميم مع الباء أو الميم ؛ أولا :- الباء في الباء نحو : (يُصَيبُ بِهِ) (يونس : 107) ، ثانيا :- الباء مع الميم من (يعذبُ مَن) فقط كما سبق ثلاثة بالواو :- (وَيُعَذِّبُ مَن) (آل عمران : 129) ، و (المائدة : 18) ، و (الفتح : 14) ، وموضعان بلا واو :- (يُعَذِّبُ مَن) (المائدة : 40) ، و (العنكبوت : 21) ثالثا :- الميم مع الباء نحو :- (فَاللّهُ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ))النس  اء : 141) ، رابعا :- الميم مع الميم نحو :-( وَيَعْلَمُ مُسْتَقَرَّهَا) (هود : 6) ، ثم قال الناظم رحمه الله :- ((وَعَنْ * * * بَعْضٍ بِغَيْرِ الْفَا)) 
ذكر أن بعض الأئمة ألحق بهذه الحالات الأربع حالة خامسة ؛ وهي التقاء الفاء بمثلها نحو :- (فَأَسَرَّهَا يُوسُفُ فِي) (يوسف : 77) فتنبه لذلك وَكُنْ مُتَأَمِّلاَ (***) . 
واستثنيت هذه الحالات من الروم والإشمام لأن مخرج الميم والباء والفاء من الشفتين ، ومع ذلك فقد أجاز الإمام الطيبي والعلامة الشيخ الإبياري رحمه الله وغيرهما من المحققين الروْم في الميم مع الميم أو مع الباء ، والروم في الباء مع الباء أو مع الميم ، قال العلامة الإبياري :-
والميم والبا رُمْهُمَا ولا تُشِم ... وامنعهما في الفا بفا لبعضهم .ا . هـ (منحة مولي البر ص40).

هامش : (**) قال في النشر (1/297) :وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي اسْتِثْنَاءِ الْفَاءِ فِي الْفَاءِ فَاسْتَثْنَاهَا أَيْضًا غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ كَأَبِي طَاهِرِ بْنِ سَوَّارٍ فِي " الْمُسْتَنِيرِ "، وَأَبِي الْعِزِّ " الْقَلَانِسِيِّ " فِي " الْكِفَايَةِ " وَابْنِ الْفَحَّامِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ ; لِأَنَّ مَخْرَجَهَا مِنْ مَخْرَجِ الْمِيمِ وَالْبَاءِ ، فَلَا فَرْقَ.
(***) قَالَ أَبُو عَمْرٍو الدَّانِيُّ: وَالْإِشَارَةُ عِنْدَنَا تَكُونُ رَوْمًا وَإِشْمَامًا، وَالرَّوْمُ آكِدٌ فِي الْبَيَانِ عَنْ كَيْفِيَّةِ الْحَرَكَةِ ; لِأَنَّهُ يَقْرَعُ السَّمْعَ، غَيْرَ أَنَّ الْإِدْغَامَ الصَّحِيحَ وَالتَّشْدِيدَ التَّامَّ يَمْتَنِعَانِ مَعَهُ، وَيَصِحَّانِ مَعَ الْإِشْمَامِ ; لِأَنَّهُ إِعْمَالُ الْعُضْوِ وَتَهْيِئَتُهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ صَوْتٍ خَارِجٍ إِلَى اللَّفْظِ فَلَا يَقْرَعُ السَّمْعَ، وَيَمْتَنِعُ فِي الْمَخْفُوضِ لِبُعْدِ ذَلِكَ الْعُضْوِ مِنْ مَخْرَجِ الْخَفْضِ، فَإِنْ كَانَ الْحَرْفُ الْأَوَّلُ مَنْصُوبًا لَمْ يُشِرْ إِلَى حَرَكَتِهِ لِخِفَّتِهِ.(جام  ع البيان للداني ص 182) (النشر (1/296) ، قلت : والأصل هو الإدغام بلا روم ولا إشمام كما قال في النشر (1/297) :- وَمَنْ يَمْنَعُ ذَلِكَ (ترك الروم والإشمام في الإدغام) وَهُوَ الْأَصْلُ الْمَقْرُوءُ بِهِ وَالْمَأْخُوذُ عِنْدَ عَامَّةِ أَهْلِ الْأَدَاءِ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا نَعْلَمُهُ مِنَ الْأَمْصَارِ وَأَهْلِ التَّحْقِيقِ مِنْ أَئِمَّةِ الْأَدَاءِ بَيْنَ مَنْ نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ كَمَا هِيَ رِوَايَةُ ابْنِ جَرِيرٍ، عَنِ السُّوسِيِّ فِيمَا ذَكَرَهُ الْأُسْتَاذُ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْقَصَّاعِ، وَعَلَيْهِ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْعِرَاقِيِّين  َ، عَنْ شُجَاعٍ وَغَيْرِهِ، وَبَيْنَ مَنْ ذَكَرَهُ مَعَ الرَّوْمِ وَالْإِشْمَامِ كَالْأُسْتَاذِ أَبِي جَعْفَرِ بْنِ الْبَاذِشِ، وَمَنْ تَبِعَهُ وَنَحَا نَحْوَهُ، وَبَيْنَ مَنْ أَجْرَاهُ عَلَى أَصْلِ الْإِدْغَامِ وَلَمْ يُعَوِّلْ عَلَى الرَّوْمِ وَالْإِشْمَامِ وَلَا ذَكَرَهُمَا أَلْبَتَّةَ: كَأَبِي الْقَاسِمِ الْهُذَلِيِّ وَالْحَافِظِ أَبِي الْعَلَاءِ، وَكَثِيرٍ مِنَ الْأَئِمَّةِ، وَبَيْنَ مَنْ ذَكَرَهُمَا نَصًّا، وَلَمْ يَمْتَنِعْ غَيْرُهُمَا كَمَا فَعَلَ أَبُو عَمْرٍو الدَّانِيُّ، وَمَنْ مَعَهُ مِنَ الْجُمْهُورِ، مَعَ أَنَّ الَّذِي وَصَلَ إِلَيْنَا عَنْهُمْ أَدَاءً هُوَ الْأَخْذُ بَالْأَصْلِ، لَا نَعْلَمُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِمَّنْ أَخَذْنَا عَنْهُ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْأَدَاءِ خِلَافًا فِي جَوَازِ ذَلِكَ، وَلَمْ يُعَوِّلْ مِنْهُمْ عَلَى الرَّوْمِ وَالْإِشْمَامِ إِلَّا حَاذِقٌ قَصَدَ الْبَيَانَ وَالتَّعْلِيمَ، وَعَلَى تَرْكِ الرَّوْمِ وَالْإِشْمَامِ سَائِرُ رُوَاةِ الْإِدْغَامِ، عَنْ أَبِي عَمْرٍو، وَهُوَ الَّذِي لَا يُوجَدُ نَصٌّ عَنْهُمْ بِخِلَافِهِ .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- 
[140] ......................... * * * ................... وَمُعْتَلٌّ سَكَنْ
[141] قَبْلُ امْدُدَنْ وَاقْصُرْهُ وَالصَّحِيحُ قَلْ * * * إِدْغَامُهُ لِلْعُسْرِ وَاْلإِخْفَا أَجَلْ

يشير الناظم إلى أصل من أصول الإدغام ؛ وهو : إذا كان الحرف المدغَم مسبوقًا بحرف معتل ساكن فللقارئ المدّ بنوعيه التوسط والإشباع والقصر ، سواء كان المعتل الساكن حرف مدّ ولين كالألف المفتوح ما قبلها ، أو حرف مد فقط كالواو المضموم ما قبلها والياء المكسور ما قبلها ، أو حرف لين كالواو أو الياء المفتوح ما قبلهما ، وأمثلة ذلك :- (فَقَالَ لَهُمُ اللّهُ) (البقرة : 243) ، (إِذْ تَقُولُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  ) (آل عمران : 124) ، (فِيهِ هُدًى لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ  ) (البقرة : 2) ، (وَمِن قَوْمِ مُوسَى) (الأعراف : 159) ، (كَيْفَ فَعَلْنَا) (إبراهيم : 45) .
قال في النشر :- وَالْمَدُّ أَرْجَحُ مِنَ الْقَصْرِ، وَنَصَّ عَلَيْهِ أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ الْهُذَلِيِّ، وَلَوْ قِيلَ بِاخْتِيَارِ الْمَدِّ فِي حَرْفِ الْمَدِّ وَالتَّوَسُّطِ فِي حَرْفِ اللِّينِ لَكَانَ لَهُ وَجْهٌ .
ثم قال :- ((وَالصَّحِيحُ قَلْ * * * إِدْغَامُهُ لِلْعُسْرِ وَاْلإِخْفَا أَجَلْ)) أي إذا كان الحرف المدغَم مسبوقًا بحرف ساكن صحيح فإن الأئمة اختلفوا في كيفية النطق بالحرف المدغَم نحو :- (خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ ) (الأعراف : 199) ؛ فمنهم من ذهب إلى الإدغام الخالص وهم القدماء من أهل الأداء لكنّ الناظم رحمه الله ذهب - موافقا الإمام الشاطبي وغيره من النحاة – إلى عسره لِكَوْنِهِ جَمِيعًا بَيْنَ سَاكِنَيْنَ أَوَّلُهُمَا لَيْسَ بِحَرْفِ عِلَّةٍ ، قال الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله :-
وَإِدْغَامُ حَرْفٍ قَبْلَهُ صَحَّ سَاكِنٌ ... عَسِيرٌ وَبِالإِخْفَاءِ طَبَّقَ مَفْصِلاَ
، وذهب كثير من المحققين المتأخرين إلى اختلاس حركة الحرف المدغَم ، وعُبِّرَ عنه بالروم أو الإخفاء ، وهو ما رجحه الناظم على المذهب الأول ، قلت : فمع صحة الوجهين إلا أنه لا عسر في ما ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وفي هذا يقول شيخنا المحقق الدكتور سعيد صالح زعيمة حفظه الله :-
وإخفاء حرف قبله صحّ ساكن ... يسير في النحو والادغام درية وتحمّلا
والمتقدم والداني على الإدغام ... وللعسر في النحو الإخفا علا .ا.هـ .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[142] وَافَقَ فِي إِدْغَامِ صَفاًّ زَجْرَا * * * ذِكْراً وَذَرْواً فِدْ وَذِكْراً الاُخْرَى
[143] صُبْحاً قَرَا خُلْفٍ وَبَا وَالصَّاحِبِ * * * بِكَ تَّمَارَى ظَنَّ أَنْسَابَ غَبِي
[144] ثُمَّ تَّفَكَّروُا نُسَبِّحَكْ كِلاَ * * * بَعْدُ ..............................  .........

بعد أن فرغ الناظم من الحديث عن ملك الإدغام الكبير ، وهو أبو عمرو البصري شرع في ذكر من وافقه على إدغام حروف في بعض المواضع ، فقال بأن المرموز له بالفاء ، وهو حمزة وافق أبا عمرو في إدغام التاء في حروف أربعة ، منها ثلاثة متوالية، هي (وَالصَّافَّاتِ صَفًّا )،(فَالزَّاجِرَا  تِ زَجْرًا ) ،) فَالتَّالِيَاتِ ذِكْرًا ) (الصافات 3،2،1)،وموضع منفرد هو (وَالذَّارِيَات   ذَرْوًا )(الذاريات : 1) ، ثم ذكر أن المرموز له بالقاف وهو خلاد وافق أبا عمرو على إدغام التاء في موضعين بخلف عنه(*) ؛ هما (فَالْمُلْقِيَا  ِ ذِكْرًا) (المرسلات : 5) ، و (فَالْمُغِيرَات   صُبْحًا) (العاديات : 3) ، وإنما قال ((وَافَقَ فِي إِدْغَامِ...)) ليصرح بالإدغام المحض ويحترز بذلك عن مخالفة أبي عمرو حمزة في الروم بشرطه كما سبق عند قوله : ((وَأَشْمِمَنْ وَرُمْ أَوِ اتْرُك . فِى غَيْرِ بَا وَالمْيِمِ عَنْهُماَ وَعَنْ * * * بَعْضٍ بِغَيْرِ الْفَا ...)) . 
ثم قال :- ((وَبَا وَالصَّاحِبِ * * * بِكَ تَّمَارَى ظَنَّ...)) أي أن المرموز له بالظاء ؛ وهو يعقوب الحضرمي وافق أبا عمرو البصري في إدغام الباء من قوله تعالى :- (وَالصَّاحِبِ بِالجَنبِ) (النساء : 36) ، لكنه (يعقوب) انفرد عن جمهور القراء بإدغامه التاء في التاء وصلا من قوله تعالى :- (فَبِأَيِّ آلَاء رَبِّكَ تَتَمَارَى) (النجم : 55) ، وقد سبق قول الناظم :- ((فَكِلْمَةً مِثْلَيْ مَنَاسِككُّمْ وَما * * * سَلَكَكُمْ)) ؛ فخرج أبو عمرو باختصاصه بهاتين الكلمتين ، ثم قال :- ((أَنْسَابَ غَبِي)) أي أن المرموز له بالغين وهو رويس وافق أبا عمرو البصري في إدغام الباء في مثلها من قوله تعالى :- (فَلَا أَنسَابَ بَيْنَهُمْ) (المؤمنون : 101) ، قوله :- ((غبي)) من الغباوة وهي خفاء الأمور ، يقال غَبِيَ فلان غباوة ، أو هو ذُو غَبَاوَةٍ أو غبي أي تَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ الْأُمُورُ إذا لم يفطن للشيء ، فالمعنى اختفى وجه تخصيص أبي عمرو بالإدغام في باقي الباب . انتهى (غريب الحديث للحربي (2/612) ، و(تاج العروس (39/141) ، قال شيخنا المحقق الدكتور سعيد صالح زعيمة :- ((ظَنَّ أَنْسَابَ غَبِي)) أي من ظن أن الأنساب تنفع يوم القيامة فهو غبي ؛ لأن الله تعالى يقول في نفس الآية محل الشاهد :- ((فَإِذَا نُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَلَا أَنسَابَ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَلَا يَتَسَاءلُونَ) انتهى ، قوله :- ((ثُمَّ تَّفَكَّروُا نُسَبِّحَكْ كِلاَ * * * بَعْدُ)) أي أن رويسا انفرد عن جمهور القراء بإدغامه التاء في التاء وصلا من قوله تعالى :- (ثُمَّ تَتَفَكَّرُوا) (سبأ : 46) ، ثم ذكر أن رويسا يوافق أبا عمرو البصري في إدغام الكاف في مثلها من مواضع ثلاثة ؛- الأول (كَيْ نُسَبِّحَكَ كَثِيرًا) (طه 33) ، وبعده موضعان هما :- (وَنَذْكُرَكَ كَثِيرًا) ، و(إِنَّكَ كُنْتَ) (طه 35،34).

هامش : (*) قال في النشر (1/300) :- وَاخْتُلِفَ عَنْ خَلَّادٍ عَنْهُ فِي: فَالْمُلْقِيَات  ِ ذِكْرًا، فَالْمُغِيرَاتِ صُبْحًا فَرَوَاهُمَا بِالْإِدْغَامِ أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ مِهْرَانَ، عَنْ أَصْحَابِهِ عَنِ الْوَزَّانِ، عَنْ خَلَّادٍ وَأَبُو الْفَتْحِ فَارِسُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ الدَّانِيُّ عَلَيْهِ، وَرَوَى أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الطَّبَرِيُّ، عَنِ الْبَخْتَرِيِّ، عَنِ الْوَزَّانِ، عَنْ خَلَّادٍ إِدْغَامَ فَالْمُلْقِيَات  ِ ذِكْرًا فَقَطْ. وَرَوَى سَائِرُ الرُّوَاةِ، عَنْ خَلَّادٍ إِظْهَارَهُمَا، وَذَكَرَ الْوَجْهَيْنِ عَنْهُ أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ الشَّاطِبِيُّ وَمَنْ تَبِعَهُ، وَانْفَرَدَ ابْنُ خَيْرُونٍ عَنْهُ بِإِدْغَامِ: وَالْعَادِيَاتِ ضَبْحًا . انتهى ، قلت وهذا انفراد لا يصح ؛ ولهذا طرحه من الطيبة .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[144] ......................... * * * .....وَرَجِّحْ لَذَهَبْ وَقِبَلاَ
[145] جَعَلَ نَحْلٍ أَنَّهُ النَّجْمِ مَعَا * * * .........................

هذا شروع من الناظم في ذكر ما ترجح إدغامه على إظهاره لرويس ؛ فقال :- ((وَرَجِّحْ لَذَهَبْ..)) أي رجح إدغام الباء في مثلها من قوله تعالى :- (لَذَهَبَ بِسَمْعِهِمْ) (البقرة : 20) ، قال :- ((وَقِبَلاَ..)) أي ورجح إدغام اللام في مثلها من قوله تعالى :- (لَّا قِبَلَ لَهُم بِهَا) (النمل : 37) ، قال :- ((جَعَلَ نَحْلٍ ..)) أي ورجح إدغام اللام في مثلها من مواضع سورة النحل الثمانية :- (وَاللّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَزْوَاجِكُم) (النحل : 72) ، و ( وَجَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْسَّمْعَ وَالأَبْصَارَ وَالأَفْئِدَةَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ) ، و (وَاللّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّن بُيُوتِكُمْ سَكَنًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُم مِّن جُلُودِ الأَنْعَامِ بُيُوتًا) (النحل : 80) ، و (وَاللّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّمَّا خَلَقَ ظِلاَلاً وَجَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنَ الْجِبَالِ أَكْنَانًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ سَرَابِيلَ) (النحل : 81) ، ثم قال :- ((أَنَّهُ النَّجْمِ مَعَا)) أي ورجح إدغام الهاء في مثلها من الموضعين الأخيرين بسورة النجم ؛ وهما قوله تعالى :- (وَأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَغْنَى وَأَقْنَى) ، (وَأَنَّهُ هُوَ رَبُّ الشِّعْرَى) (النجم : 49،48) .
وهذا الترجيح لرويس من زيادات النشر على الدرة والتحبير ، مع وجود الخلاف فيهما ولكن بلا ترجيح ، قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله :- ورجَّحُوا إدغام غيث في جعل ... بالنحل مع ذهب وأيضا لا قِبَلْ . وأنه بالنجم أخراها ..... ا . هـ .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[145] ........................* * * وَخُلْفُ الاَوَّلَيْنِ مَعْ لِتُصْنَعَا
[146] مُبَدِّلَ الْكَهْفِ وَبَا الْكِتَابَا * * * بِأَيْدِ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنْ عَذاَبَا
[147] وَالْكَافُ فِي كَانُوا وَكَلاَّ أَنْزَلاَ * * * لَكُمْ تَمَثَّلْ وَجَهَنَّمْ جَعَلاَ
[148] شُورى ............... * * *.............................  ........

هذا شروع من الناظم في ذكر ما فيه الخلاف عن رويس بلا ترجيح ؛ فقال :- ((وَخُلْفُ الاَوَّلَيْنِ..)) أي واختلف في إدغام الهاء في مثلها من الموضعين الأوّلين بسورة النحل وهما قوله تعالى :- (وَأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَضْحَكَ وَأَبْكَى ) ، (وَأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَمَاتَ وَأَحْيَا) (النحل : 44،43) ، قال :- ((مَعْ لِتُصْنَعَا..)) أي مع اختلافهم عن رويس في إدغام العين في مثلها من قوله تعالى :- (وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي) (طه : 39) ، قوله :- ((مُبَدِّلَ الْكَهْفِ..)) أي واختلف في إدغام اللام في مثلها من قوله تعالى :- (لَا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ) (الكهف : 27) ومواضع أخرى ستأتي ، ثم قال :- ((وَبَا الْكِتَابَا بِأَيْدِ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنْ عَذاَبَا)) أي والخلاف في إدغام الباء في مثلها من قوله تعالى :- (الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ) (البقرة : 79) ، ومن قوله تعالى :- (ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللّهَ نَزَّلَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّ) (البقرة : 176) ، ومن قوله تعالى :- (وَالْعَذَابَ بِالْمَغْفِرَةِ  ) (البقرة : 175) ، ثم قال :- ((وَالْكَافُ فِي كَانُوا وَكَلاَّ)) أي واختلف في إدغام الكاف في مثلها من موضعين ؛ وهما قوله تعالى :- (كَذَلِكَ كَانُوا يُؤْفَكُونَ) (الروم :55) ، وقوله سبحانه :- (رَكَّبَكَ . كَلَّا) (الانفطار : 9،8) ، قال :- ((أَنْزَلاَ * * * لَكُمْ تَمَثَّلْ ..)) أي واختلف في إدغام اللام في مثلها من قوله تعالى :- (وَأَنزَلَ لَكُم) الموضعان (النمل :60) ، (الزمر : 6) ، وقوله تعالى :- (فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا) (مريم : 17) ، قال :- ((وَجَهَنَّمْ ..)) أي واختلف في إدغام الميم في مثلها من قوله تعالى :- (مِّن جَهَنَّمَ مِهَادٌ) (الأعراف : 41) ، ثم قال :- ((جَعَلاَ.شُورى)) أي واختلف في إدغام اللام في مثلها من قوله تعالى :- (جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا) (الشورى : 11) في الشورى فقط .
وهذا الخلاف لرويس من زيادات النشر على الدرة والتحبير ؛ لوجود الإظهار فقط فيهما ، قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله :- ................ وزِدْ ... خُلْفًـا على الذي بِدُرَّةٍ وُجِدْ
في با العذابَ من جهنم معا ... مبدل الكهف وفي لِـتُصْنَعَا .والكاف في كانوا وكلَّا أنْزَلا ... لكم تمثَّلَ لَها وجعلا ..شورى .... ا . هـ .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[148] .....وَعَنْهُ الْبَعْضُ فِيهَا أَسْجَلاَ * * *..........................

أي قال بعض الرواة عن رويس بإدغام اللام في مثلها من قوله تعالى :- (جَعَلَ لَكُم) في جميع القرآن باستثناء مواضع النحل والشورى ، وهي سبعة عشر موضعا أربعة بالواو والباقي بلا واو :- (اللَّهُ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَنْعَامَ لِتَرْكَبُوا مِنْهَا وَمِنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ) (غافر : 79) ، (الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنَ الشَّجَرِ الْأَخْضَرِ نَارًا) (يس : 80) ، (اللَّهُ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ لِتَسْكُنُوا فِيهِ ) (غافر : 61) ، (وَمِن رَّحْمَتِهِ جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ لِتَسْكُنُوا فِيهِ وَلِتَبْتَغُوا مِن فَضْلِهِ ) (القصص : 73) ، ( هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ لِتَسْكُنُواْ فِيهِ) (يونس : 67) ، (وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ لِبَاسًا ) (الفرقان : 47) ، (وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ النُّجُومَ لِتَهْتَدُواْ بِهَا فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ ) (الأنعام : 97) ، (الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الأَرْضَ فِرَاشاً ) (البقرة : 22) ، )اللَّهُ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ قَرَارًا) (غافر : 64) ، (وَاللَّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ بِسَاطًا) (نوح : 19) ، )هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ ذَلُولًا ) (الملك : 15) ، (الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ مَهْدًا وَسَلَكَ لَكُمْ فِيهَا سُبُلًا) (طه : 53) ، (الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ مَهْدًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ فِيهَا سُبُلًا لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُون) (الزخرف : 10) ، (وَجَعَلَ لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ وَالْأَفْئِدَةَ قَلِيلًا مَّا تَشْكُرُونَ) (السجدة : 9) ، (الملك : 23) ، (وَجَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنَ الْفُلْكِ وَالْأَنْعَامِ مَا تَرْكَبُونَ) (الزخرف : 12) ، وقال جمهور الرواة عن رويس بالإظهار في هذا القسم .
وهذا الخلاف مع الترجيح لرويس من زيادات النشر على الدرة والتحبير ؛ لوجود الإظهار فقط فيهما ، قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله :- ........... وعنه البعض في جعل عم ... ا . هـ .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- 
[148] ..................... * * وقِيلَ عَنْ يَعْقُوبَ مَا ِلاْبنِ الْعَلاَ

أي وقيل عن يعقوب الحضرمي أنه يدغم ما أدغمه أبو عمرو البصري في باب الإدغام الكبير من المثلين والمتقاربين والمتجانسين (*) . 

هامش : (*) قال في النشر (1/302): وَذَكَرَ صَاحِبُ " الْمِصْبَاحِ "( المصباح الزاهر في القراءات العشر البواهر للشهرزوري البغدادي، ت 550) ، عَنْ رُوَيْسٍ وَرَوْحٍ وَغَيْرِهِمَا وَجَمِيعِ رُوَاةِ يَعْقُوبَ إِدْغَامَ كُلِّ مَا أَدْغَمَهُ أَبُو عَمْرٍو مِنْ حُرُوفِ الْمُعْجَمِ ، (قُلْتُ) (ابن الجزري) : هُوَ رِوَايَةُ الزُّبَيْرِيِّ ، عَنْ رَوْحٍ وَرُوَيْسٍ وَسَائِرِ أَصْحَابِهِ، عَنْ يَعْقُوبَ . انتهى .

تنبيهات هامة :-
1- اختلف العلماء في الأخذ بإخفاء الميم المتحركة المسبوقة بمتحرك عند الباء ليعقوب نحو :- 
(فَاللّهُ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ) (النساء : 141) ؛ فمنهم من رفض هذا الوجه لاختصاص الكلام بإدغام ما أدغمه أبو عمرو وإنما هذا إخفاء ، ومنهم العلامة المحقق الشيخ عبد الفتاح القاضي رحمه الله في شرح منحة مولي البر ص45 ، والخليجي في مقرب التحرير ص 116 والنشار في البدور الزاهرة وشيخنا الدكتور سعيد صالح زعيمة حفظه الله وغيرهم ، وهو ظاهر النشر ، ومن العلماء من أجرى هذا الوجه ليعقوب اعتبارا بذكرها في نفس الباب وعموم قوله في الطيبة ومنهم العلامة الشيخ محمد إبراهيم سالم كما في فريدة الدهر والعلامة الدكتور محمد سالم محيسن كما في المهذب وغيرهما ، وهو ما آخذ به ، والله أعلم . 
2- اختلف العلماء في الأخذ بالاختلاس بعد ساكن صحيح عن يعقوب نحو :- (خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ ) (الأعراف : 199) ؛ فمنهم من أقر بهذا الوجه كالعلامة عمر النشار كما في البدور الزاهرة وعليه يصح الروم والإشمام بشروطهما المتقدمة ، ومنهم من رفض هذا الوجه ليعقوب كالعلامة الشيخ محمد إبراهيم سالم كما في فريدة الدهر (1/636) ، والعلامة الدكتور محمد سالم محيسن كما في المهذب وشيخنا الدكتور سعيد صالح زعيمة حفظه الله ، وهو ما آخذ به ، والله أعلم .
تنبيه : وجه الإدغام الكبير ليعقوب من زيادات النشر على الدرة والتحبير ؛ لوجود الإظهار فقط فيهما ، قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله :- .....وقيل مثلُ ابنِ العَلا يَعْقُوبُهُم . ا . هـ .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- 
[149] بَيَّتَ حُزْ فُزْ تَعِدَانِنِي لَطُفْ * * * وَفِى تُمِدُّونَنِ فَضْلُهُ ظَرُفْ

هذا بيان من الناظم لحروف بقيت من الإدغام الكبير تدغم بلا خلاف للمرموز لهم ، فأخبر بأن المرموز لهما بالحاء والفاء أدغما التاء في الطاء من قوله تعالى :- (بَيَّتَ طَآئِفَةٌ) (النساء : 81) ، ذلك بأن أصل هذه الكلمة (بَيَّتَتْ) بتاءين : تاء تأنيث والأخرى لام الكلمة ؛ فحذفت الأخرى منعًا لتوالي الأمثال ، وقال الفراء : وقد جزمها حمزة وقرأها بيت طائفة ، جزمها لكثرة الحركات .(معاني القرآن (1/279)) ؛ فإدغامها عند حمزة من قبيل الصغير ، وعند أبي عمرو من قبيل الكبير ؛ ولهذا ذكرها الإمام ابن الجزري في هذا الباب كما قال شيخنا الدكتور سعيد صالح حفظه الله ، وقرأ الباقون بالإظهار (بَيَّتَ) بتاء واحدة هي لام الكلمة وذُكِّر الفعل لتقدمه ، وتأنيث الفاعل مجازي غير حقيقي . (معجم القراءات (2/117)) ، ثم قال الناظم :- ((تَعِدَانِنِي لَطُفْ)) أي أن المرموز له باللام ، وهو هشام قرأ بإدغام النون في مثلها من قوله تعالى :- (أَتَعِدَانِنِي) (الأحقاف : 17) ، وعليه يتعين المد اللازم ، وكل القراء بإثبات الياء ويفتحها المدنيان والمكي كما سيأتي في ياءات الإضافة قوله :- ثُمَّ المَدَنِي * * * وَالمَكِّ قُلْ حَشَرْتَنِي يَحْزُنُنِي[379]مَعْ تَأْمُروُنِي تَعِدَانِنْ . 
قول الناظم :- ((وَفِى تُمِدُّونَنِ فَضْلُهُ ظَرُفْ)) أي قرأ المرموز لهما بالفاء والظاء وهما حمزة ويعقوب بإدغام النون في مثلها من قوله تعالى :- (أَتُمِدُّونَنِ بِمَالٍ) (النمل : 36) ، وعليه يتعين المد اللازم وأثبت الياء في الحالين ابن كثير وحمزة ويعقوب ، وقرأ المدنيان وأبو عمرو بإثبات الياء وصلا فقط ، والباقون بالحذف ، كما سيأتي في ياءات الزوائد قوله :- وَهْىَ الَّتِي زَادُوا عَلَى مَا رُسِمَا * * * تَثْبُتُ فِي الْحَالَيْنِ لِي ظِلٌّ دُمَا ، وقوله :- تُمِدُّونَنِ فِى سَمَا 
قوله ((لَطُفَ)) ، بِالضَّمِّ، يَلْطُفُ فَمَعْنَاهُ صغُر ودقَّ ، قال ابْنُ الأَعرابي: لَطف فُلَانٌ يَلْطُفُ إِذَا رَفَق لُطْفاً، وَيُقَالُ: لَطَفَ اللَّهُ لَكَ أَي أَوْصَل إِلَيْكَ مَا تُحِب برِفْق ، وفي حَدِيثِ الإِفك: وَلَا أَرَى مِنْهُ اللُّطف الَّذِي كُنْتُ أَعرفه أَي الرِّفق وَالْبِرَّ، وَيُرْوَى بِفَتْحِ اللَّامِ وَالطَّاءِ، لُغَةٌ فِيهِ (*) .
فكأن الناظم يشير إلى دِقَّةِ هذه الرواية ، ويشير إلى رفق الله بعباده ولو كانوا مشركين كما في آية الأحقاف :- (وَالَّذِي قَالَ لِوَالِدَيْهِ أُفٍّ لَّكُمَا أَتَعِدَانِنِي أَنْ أُخْرَجَ وَقَدْ خَلَتِ القُرُونُ مِن قَبْلِي وَهُمَا يَسْتَغِيثَانِ اللَّهَ وَيْلَكَ آمِنْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ فَيَقُولُ مَا هَذَا إِلاَّ أَسَاطِيرُ الأَوَّلِينَ) (الأحقاف : 17) ، فمن لطفه سبحانه بهؤلاء إمهاله لهم لعلهم يتوبون ، وأما قوله ((فضله ظرف)) :- من الظَّرْف وهو حسنُ العِبارة، وَقِيلَ: حُسْنُ الْهَيْئَةِ، وَقِيلَ: الحِذْقُ بِالشَّيْءِ (**) ، كأن الناظم يشير إلى حسن فضل الله على أهل العلم وأنه يغنيهم عن الخلق ، وذلك بما آتاهم من علم وحق ؛ فالعلم خير من المال ؛ كما في قصة سليمان عليه السلام :- (فَلَمَّا جَاء سُلَيْمَانَ قَالَ أَتُمِدُّونَنِ بِمَالٍ فَمَا آتَانِيَ اللَّهُ خَيْرٌ مِّمَّا آتَاكُم بَلْ أَنتُم بِهَدِيَّتِكُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ) وفرح المؤمن بالعلم أشد من فرحه بالمال والطعام . (***) 

هامش : (*) قَالَ أَبو عَمْرٍو: اللَّطِيف الَّذِي يُوصِلُ إِلَيْكَ أَرَبَك فِي رِفْق (الأَرَبُ الحاجَةُ المُهِمَّةُ والإِرْبُ لُغَةٌ فيه) ، واللُّطفُ مِنَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى: التَّوْفِيقُ والعِصمة، وَقَالَ ابْنُ الأَثير فِي تَفْسِيرِهِ: اللَّطِيف هُوَ الَّذِي اجْتَمَعَ لَهُ الرِّفق فِي الْفِعْلِ والعلمُ بِدَقَائِقَ الْمَصَالِحِ وَإِيصَالُهَا إِلَى مَنْ قَدَّرَهَا لَهُ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ. يُقَالُ: لَطَفَ بِهِ وَلَهُ، بِالْفَتْحِ، يَلْطُفُ لُطْفاً إِذَا رَفَقَ بِهِ (لسان العرب (9/316)) ، قال ابن فارس : (لَطَفَ) اللَّامُ وَالطَّاءُ وَالْفَاءُ أَصْلٌ يَدُلُّ عَلَى رِفْقٍ وَيَدُلُّ عَلَى صِغَرٍ فِي الشَّيْءِ. فَاللُّطْفُ: الرِّفْقُ فِي الْعَمَلِ ; يُقَالُ: هُوَ لَطِيفٌ بِعِبَادِهِ، أَيْ رَءُوفٌ رَفِيقٌ. (معجم مقاييس اللغة (5/250)) . 
(**) قال الأَصمعي وَابْنُ الأَعرابي: الظَّرِيف البَلِيغ الجَيِّد الْكَلَامِ، وَقَالَا: الظَّرْف فِي اللِّسَانِ، وَاحْتَجَّا بِقَوْلِ عُمَرَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ: إِذَا كَانَ اللِّصُّ ظَريفاً لَمْ يُقْطع؛ مَعْنَاهُ إِذَا كَانَ بَلِيغاً جيِّد الْكَلَامِ احْتَجَّ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ بِمَا يُسقط عَنْهُ الحَدَّ، وَقَالَ غَيْرُهُمَا: الظَّريف الحسَنُ الْوَجْهِ وَاللِّسَانِ، يُقَالُ: لِسَانٌ ظَرِيف وَوَجْهٌ ظَرِيف، وأَجاز: مَا أَظْرَفُ زيدٍ، فِي الِاسْتِفْهَامِ  : أَلسانه أَظْرَفُ أَم وَجْهُهُ؟ والظَّرْفُ فِي اللِّسَانِ البلاغةُ، وَفِي الْوَجْهِ الحُسْنُ، وَفِي الْقَلْبِ الذَّكاء. (قال) ابْنُ الأَعرابي: الظَّرْفُ فِي اللسانِ، والحَلاوةُ فِي الْعَيْنَيْنِ، والملاحةُ فِي الْفَمِ، والجمالُ فِي الأَنف. وَقَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَزِيدَ: الظَّرِيفُ مُشْتَقٌّ مِنَ الظَّرْف، وَهُوَ الوِعاء، كأَنه جَعَلَ الظَّرِيفَ وِعَاءً للأَدَب ومَكارِم الأَخلاق،وَيُقَ  الُ: فُلَانٌ يَتَظَرَّفُ وَلَيْسَ بظَرِيف. والظَّرْف: الكِياسة(لسان العرب (9/229)). 
(***) ويذكر عن الإمام علي رضي الله عنه أنه قال :العلم خير من المال ؛ لأن العلم يحرسك وأنت تحرس المال ، ويرحم الله الإمام الشافعي حيث يقول:
سَهَري لِتَنقيحِ العُلومِ أَلَذُّ لي ... مِن وَصلِ غانِيَةٍ وَطيبِ عِنـاقِ
وَصَريرُ أَقلامي عَلى صَفَحاتِها ... أَحلى مِنَ الدَوكاءِ وَالعُشّاقِ
وَأَلَذُّ مِن نَقرِ الفَتاةِ لِدَفِّها ... نَقري لِأُلقي الرَمـلَ عَن أَوراقـي
وَتَمايُلي طَرَباً لِحَلِّ عَويصَةٍ.... في الدَرسِ أَشهى مِن مُدامَةِ ساقِ
وَأَبيتُ سَهرانَ الدُجى وَتَبِيتُهُ ... نَوماً وَتَبغي بَعدَ ذاكَ لِحـاقي

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[150] مَكَّنِّ غَيْرُ الْمَكِّ تَأْمَنَّا أَشِمْ * * * وَرُمْ لِكُلِّهِمْ وَبِالْمَحْضِ ثَرِمْ

أي قرأ كل القراء بإدغام النون في مثلها من قوله تعالى (مَكَّنِّي) (الكهف : 95) ، إلا ابن كثير المكي فإنه قرأ بفك الإدغام ؛ أي بإظهار النون (مَكَّنَنِي) ، ثم قال :- ((تَأْمَنَّا أَشِمْ * * * وَرُمْ لِكُلِّهِمْ وَبِالْمَحْضِ ثَرِمْ)) أي قرأ كل القراء إلا أبا جعفر بالإشمام والروم بخلف عنهم في النون من قوله تعالى :- (تَأْمَنَّا) (يوسف : 11) ، فإن قيل كيف يكون الإشمام والروم في مفتوح ووسط الكلمة مع إجماعهم على منعهما في المفتوح ، قلت ذلك لأن أصل الكلمة (تأمنُنَا) بضم النون الأولى وفتح الثانية ؛ فكان الإشمام إشارة بالشفتين ؛ لتبيين أصل الكلمة ، وكان الروم نطقا بثلث الضمة بعد فك الإدغام ، وعبر عنه بعض الأئمة بالاختلاس ، والأول أصح ؛ لتباين الفرق بينهما ، ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَبِالْمَحْضِ ثَرِمْ)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالثاء وهو أبو جعفر المدني بالإدغام المحض الخالص لا روم معه ولا إشمام ، ويقال ثَرِمَ الرَّجُلُ ثَرَمًا مِنْ بَابِ تَعِبَ انْكَسَرَتْ ثَنِيَّتُهُ فَهُوَ أَثْرَمُ وَالْأُنْثَى ثَرْمَاءُ وَالْجَمْعُ ثُرْمٌ مِثْلُ: أَحْمَرَ وَحَمْرَاءَ وَحُمْرٍ (المصباح المنير )1/81)) ، وكأنه يشير بذلك إلى سقوط الروم والإشمام من جسم الإدغام . والله أعلم . 
تم شرح الباب ، والحمد لله رب العالمين .

وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله ، نسأل الله الإخلاص والتوفيق والقبول ، وصلّ اللهم وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحلقة الخامسة عشرة - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر - بَابُ هَاءِ الكِنَايَةِ.
بَابُ هَاءِ الْكِنَايَةِ (11)
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[151] صِلْ هَا الضَّمِيرِ عَنْ سُكُوِنٍ قَبْل مَا * * * حُرِّكَ دِنْ فِيْهِ مُهَاناً عَنْ دُمَا
هاء الكناية هاء يُكَنَّي بِهَا عَنِ الضَّمِيرِ الْمُفْرَدِ الْغَائِبِ ، وتسمى بهاء الكناية عند الكوفيين وهاء الضمير عند البصريين ، والأصل فيها الضم ، ويجوز كسرها للمناسبة إن سبقت بياء ساكنة أو كسر ، ولها أربعة أحوال ؛ الحالة الأولى : أن تقع بين ساكنين نحو :- (يَعْلَمْهُ اللّهُ) (البقرة : 197) ، وحينئذ لا صلة فيها لأحد .
الحالة الثانية : أن تقع بين متحرك وساكن نحو :- (وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ) (آل عمران : 48) ، وحينئذ لا صلة فيها لأحد .
الحالة الثالثة :أن تقع بين متحركين نحو :- (فَإِنَّهُ يَتُوبُ) (الفرقان : 71) ، (وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُودَ) (الأنعام : 84) ، وحينئذ تجب صلة الهاء لكل القراء (إلا ما استثني) ؛ فإن كانت الْهَاءُ مَضْمُومَةً فَإِنَّهَا تُوصَلُ بِوَاوٍ ، وَإِنْ كَانَتْ مَكْسُورَةً فَإِنَّهَا تُوصَلُ بِيَاءٍ ، وَتُمَدُّ الوَاوُ وَالْيَاءُ بِمِقْدَارِ حَرَكَتَيْنِ عِنْدَ الْوَصْلِ إلا إن وقعت بعد الصلة همزة قطع فإنه يصير مدًّا منفصلا ، وللقراء فيه مذاهب ، وإنما كانت الصلة لتقوية الهاء ؛ لضعفها وخفائها .
الحالة الرابعة : أن تقع بين ساكن ومتحرك نحو :- (فِيهِ ظُلُمَاتٌ) (البقرة : 19) ، وحينئذ لا صلة فيها لأحد من القراء إلا ابن كثير المكي ، ويتفق معه حفص - عن عاصم - في موضع الفرقان :- (فِيهِ مُهَانًا ) (آية 69) ، وأما باقي القراء فقد قرءوا بالقصر وسمَّاه البعض اختلاسًا ، ورحم الله الإمام الشاطبي ؛ حيث جمع هذه الحالات في قوله :-
وَلَمْ يَصِلُوا هَا مُضْمَرٍ قَبْلَ سَاكِنٍ ... وَمَا قَبْلَهُ التَّحْرِيكُ لِلْكُلِّ وُصِّلاَ 
وَمَا قَبْلَهُ التَّسْكِينُ لاِبُنِ كَثِيرِهِمْ ... وَفِيهِ مُهَانًا مَعْهُ حَفْصٌ أَخُو وِلاَ
قال شيخنا الدكتور سعيد صالح زعيمة حفظه الله :- هذا مفتاح الباب ، وإشباع الهاء هو الأصل ، ويجب مراعاة اللفظ والقيد والترجمة . ا . هـ .
قال الناظم رحمه الله :- ((صِلْ هَا الضَّمِيرِ عَنْ سُكُوِنٍ قَبْل مَا * * * حُرِّكَ دِنْ)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالدال وهو ابن كثير المكي بصلة أو إشباع هاء الضمير الواقعة بين ساكن ومتحرك نحو :- (فِيهِ ظُلُمَاتٌ) (البقرة : 19) ، وقرأ الباقون بالقصر ، ولكن إذا التقى خطا محركان مثلان كما سبق نحو :- (فِيهِ هُدًى) (البقرة : 2 وغيرها) فإن البصريين يدغمان بخلف عنهما . قال الناظم :- ((فِيْهِ مُهَاناً عَنْ دُمَا)) أي قرأ المرموز لهما بالعين والدال وهما حفص عن عاصم وابن كثير المكي بالصلة في قوله تعالى :- (فِيهِ مُهَانًا ) (آية 69) (عطفا على ما سبق من قوله : ( صِلْ ) ؛ للتشنيع على العاصي ، وقرأ الباقون بالقصر وسمي اختلاسًا كما سبق .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[152] سَكِّنْ يُؤَدِّهْ نُصْلِهِ نُؤْتِهْ نُوَلْ * * * صِف لِيْ ثَناً خُلْفُهُمَا فِنَاهُ حَلْ
[153] وَهُمْ وَحَفْصٌ أَلْقِهِ اِقْصُرْهُنَّ كَمْ * * * خُلْفٌ ظُبىً بِنْ ثِقْ ......
قوله :- ((سَكِّنْ يُؤَدِّهْ نُصْلِهِ نُؤْتِهْ نُوَلْ * * * صِف لِيْ ثَناً خُلْفُهُمَا فِنَاهُ حَلْ)) أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، (ف) ، (ح) ، (ل) ، (ث) وهم شعبة وحمزة وأبو عمرو وهشام وأبو جعفر بخلف عنهما قرءوا بإسكان هاء الضمير من المواضع التالية :-
1- قوله تعالى :- (يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ) (الموضعان بالآية 75 : آل عمران) .
2- قوله تعالى :- (وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ) (النساء : 115).
3- قوله تعالى :- (نُؤتِهِ مِنْهَا) (آل عمران : 145) ، (الشورى : 20) .
4- قوله تعالى :- (نُوَلِّهِ مَا) (النساء : 115) .
ثم قال :- ((وَهُمْ وَحَفْصٌ أَلْقِهِ)) أي قرأ جميع من ذكروا برموزهم وهم شعبة وحمزة وأبو عمرو وهشام وأبو جعفر بخلف ومعهم حفص قرءوا بإسكان الهاء من قوله تعالى :- (فَأَلْقِهْ إِلَيْهِمْ ) (النمل : 28) (عطفا على ما سبق من قوله : سَكِّنْ ) ، ثم قال الناظم :- ((اِقْصُرْهُنَّ كَمْ * * * خُلْفٌ ظُبىً بِنْ ثِقْ)) أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ظ) ، (ب) ، (ث) ، (ك) وهم يعقوب وقالون وأبو جعفر وابن عامر بخلف عنه بقصر الكلمات الخمس السابقة :- 
1- قوله تعالى :- (يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ) (الموضعان بالآية 75 : آل عمران) . 2- قوله تعالى :- (وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ) (النساء : 115). 3- قوله تعالى :- (نُؤتِهِ مِنْهَا) (آل عمران : 145) ، (الشورى : 20) . 
4- قوله تعالى :- (نُوَلِّهِ مَا) (النساء : 115) . 5- قوله تعالى :- (فَأَلْقِهْ إِلَيْهِمْ ) (النمل : 28) .
ومما سبق نلاحظ أن هشاما ذكر بالخلاف في إسكان الكلمات الأربع الأولى (لِيْ) : (يُؤَدِّهِ) ، (وَنُصْلِهِ) ، (نُؤتِهِ) ، (نُوَلِّهِ) فنظرنا إليه فوجدناه مذكورا في القصر مع ابن ذكوان (كَمْ) ويزيد على ذلك قصره في الكلمة الخامسة : (فَأَلْقِهْ) بخلاف (كَمْ خُلْفٌ) ؛ فيتبين بذلك أن خلف الإسكان القصر لوجوده مذكورا مع من قصر ، ثم جاء الخلاف في القصر ؛ ليشير إلى خلاف آخر ، وهو الإشباع ؛ ويضاف إلى ذلك إسكانه (فَأَلْقِهْ) ، وقصره مع الخلاف :- فيجتمع لهشام في الكلمات الخمس ثلاثة أوجه : إسكان ، وقصر ، وإشباع .
وأما قراءة أبي جعفر للكلمات الأربع الأولى ، فإنه قد ذكره في الإسكان بخلفه (ثَناً)، ووضح هذا الخلاف بذكره له في القصر (ثِقْ )، ويضاف لذلك الكلمة الخامسة (فَأَلْقِهْ) إسكان وقصر ؛ وبذلك يكون لأبي جعفر في الكلمات الخمس وجهان الإسكان والقصر .
وأما قراءة ابن ذكوان للكلمات الخمس ، فإنه لم يذكره في الإسكان وذكره في القصر بخلفه (كَمْ خُلْفٌ) ؛ فعلم بذلك أن خلاف القصر هو الإشباع ؛ فيكون لابن ذكوان وجهان القصر والإشباع . وقرأ يعقوب وقالون بقصر الكلمات الخمس وجها واحدًا .
وقرأ شعبة وحمزة وأبو عمرو الكلمات الخمس بالإسكان وجهًا واحدا ، ووافقهم حفص بإسكانه الكلمة الخامسة فقط :- (فَأَلْقِهْ) وجهًا واحدا ، وأما الباقون ، وهم من لم يذكره الناظم رحمه الله فقد قرءوا بالإشباع وجها واحدًا ؛ فالباقون في الكلمات الأربع الأولى هم : حفص وورش وابن كثير والكسائي وخلف العاشر .
والباقون في (فَأَلْقِهْ) هم : ورش وابن كثير والكسائي وخلف العاشر .
توضيح لخلاف القراء في الكلمات الأربع (يُؤَدِّهِ) ، (وَنُصْلِهِ) ، (نُؤتِهِ) ، (نُوَلِّهِ) 
إسكان .................... قصر ......................... إشباع
صف ..................... كم (بخلف) .................. كم
لي (بخلف) ................. ظبى ...................... حفص وورش 
ثنا (بخلف) .................. بن .........................وا  ن كثير
فناه ........................ ثق ...........................و  لكسائي
حل..........................  ...................... ...وخلف العاشر
توضيح لخلاف القراء في (فَأَلْقِهْ) (النمل : 28) 
إسكان .................... قصر ......................... إشباع
صف ..................... كم (بخلف) ................... كم
لي ....................... ظبى ......................... وورش 
ثنا ........................ بن ..........................وا  بن كثير
فناه ........................ ثق ..........................وا  لكسائي
حل وحفص ..............................  ...............وخلف العاشر
فائدة : وجوه قصر الكلمات الخمس (يُؤَدِّهِ) ، (نُؤتِهِ) ، (فَأَلْقِهْ) ، (وَنُصْلِهِ) ، (نُوَلِّهِ) لابن ذكوان وأبي جعفر والإسكان لهشام هي وجوه زائدة على ما في الشاطبية والتيسير والدرة والتحبير ، قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- واقصر يؤده نؤته فألقه ... نصله نوله مِن ثَنا ....وسكنها ..والكل لن.ا.هـ.
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[153] ............................. * * * ....................... وَيَتَّقِهْ ظُلَمْ
[154] بَلْ عُدْ وَخُلْفًا كَمْ ذَكَا وَسَكِّنَا * * * خَفْ لَوْمَ قَوْمٍ خُلْفُهُمْ صَعْبٌ حَنَا
[155] وَالْقَافَ عُدْ ........... * * * ..............................  ......
قوله ((وَيَتَّقِهْ ظُلَمْ . بَلْ عُدْ وَخُلْفًا كَمْ ذَكَا)) يعني وقرأ المرموز لهم بـ(ظ) ، (ب) ، (ع) ، (ك) ، (ذ) وهم يعقوب قالون وحفص وابن عامر وابن جماز بخلف عنهما بقصر الهاء من قوله تعالى :- (وَيَتَّقْهِ) (النور : 52) (عطفا على القصر من قوله : اقصرهن)، ثم قال :- ((وَسَكِّنَا * * * خَفْ لَوْمَ قَوْمٍ خُلْفُهُمْ صَعْبٌ حَنَا)) أي وقرأ بإسكان الهاء من الموضع السابق المرموز لهم بـ (خ) ، (ل) ، (ق) ،  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، (ح) وهم ابن وردان وهشام وخلاد بخلف عنهم وشعبة وأبو عمرو بلا خلاف عنهما ، ثم قال :- ((وَالْقَافَ عُدْ)) (عطفا على الإسكان) أي أسكن القاف المرموز له بالعين وهو حفص عن عاصم .
ويكون لهشام ثلاثة أوجه (الإسكان والقصر والإشباع) ؛ ذلك لأنه ذكر في القصر بالخلاف ثم علم وجه الخلاف بذكره في الإسكان ، ولكنه ذكره بالإسكان مع الخلاف ليدل على الوجه الثالث وهو الإشباع .
وأما ابن ذكوان وابن جماز فلهما وجهان هما القصر والإشباع ؛ ذلك لأنهما ذكرا في القصر بخلاف ثم لم يذكرا في الإسكان ؛ فعلم بذلك أن الوجه الثاني لهما هو الإشباع .
وأما ابن وردان وخلاد فلهما وجهان هما الإسكان والإشباع ؛ ذلك لأنهما ذكرا في الإسكان بالخلاف ، ولم يذكرا في القصر ؛ فعلم بذلك أن الوجه الثاني لهما هو الإشباع .
وأما حفص فقد قرأ منفردا (بإسكان القاف) وقصر الهاء كما سبق .
وسبق أن قالون ويعقوب قد قرءا بقصر الهاء وجهًا واحدًا ، وقرأ أبو عمرو وشعبة بإسكان الهاء وجهًا واحدًا ، وقرأ الباقون بالإشباع وجهًا واحدا ، وهم ورش وابن كثير وخلف عن حمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر .
توضيح لخلاف القراء في (وَيَتَّقْهِ) (النور : 52)
إسكان .................... قصر ..............................  .... إشباع
خف (بخلف) ............... ظلم ..............................  .... خف
لوم (بخلف).................. بل ..............................  .... ورش وابن كثير
قوم (بخلف) ............... عد (أسكن القاف وحده) ............... قوم
صعب ................... كم (بخلف)....................  ........... كم 
حنا ....................... ذكا (بخلف)....................  ......... ذكا 
..............................  .................... ...... خلف والكسائي وخلف العاشر
فائدة : وجوه قصر (وَيَتَّقْهِ) لابن جماز وابن ذكوان ، والصلة لابن وردان والإسكان لهشام هي وجوه زائدة على ما في الشاطبية والتيسير والدرة والتحبير ، قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- واقصر ...يتقه ذق مز وصل خُذ ....وسكنها .. والكل لن .ا.هـ.
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[155] ...... يَرْضَهْ يَفِي وَالْخُلْفُ لَا * * * صُنْ ذاَ طُوَى اقْصُرْ فِي ظُبىً لُذْ نَلْ أَلاَ
[156] واَلْخُلْفُ خَلْ مِزْ ............* * * ..............................  .....
قوله :- ((يَرْضَهْ يَفِي وَالْخُلْفُ لَا * * * صُنْ ذاَ طُوَى)) أي وقرأ المرموز له بالياء وهو السوسي بإسكان الهاء من قوله تعالى :- (يَرْضَهُ) (الزمر : 7) ، وقرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ل) ،  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، (ذ) ، (ط) وهم هشام وشعبة وابن جماز ودوري أبي عمرو بإسكان الهاء بخلف عنهم ، (عطفا على الإسكان من قوله : وسكنا) ، ثم قال :- ((اقْصُرْ فِي ظُبىً لُذْ نَلْ أَلاَ.واَلْخُلْ  ُ خَلْ مِزْ)) أي وقرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ف) ، (ظ) ، (ل) ، (ن) ، (أ) ، (خ) ، (م) وهم حمزة ويعقوب وهشام وعاصم ونافع وابن وردان وابن ذكوان بخلف عنهما قرءوا بقصر الهاء من (يَرْضَهُ) (الزمر : 7) .
أما هشام وشعبة فلهما وجهان هما الإسكان والقصر ؛ لأنهما ذكرا في الإسكان بخلاف ثم ذكرا في القصر ؛ فعلم بذلك أنه الوجه الثاني .
وأما ابن جماز ودوري أبي عمرو فلهما وجهان هما الإسكان والإشباع ؛ لأنهما ذكرا في الإسكان ، ثم لم يذكرا في القصر ؛ فعلم بذلك أن الوجه الثاني لهما هو الإشباع . 
وأما ابن وردان وابن ذكوان فلهما وجهان هما القصر والإشباع ؛ لأنهما ذكرا في القصر بخلاف ، ولم يذكرا في الإسكان ؛ فعلم بذلك أن الوجه الثاني لهما هو الإشباع .
وقرأ حمزة ويعقوب وحفص ونافع بقصر الهاء وجهًا واحدًا كما سبق .
وقرأ الباقون بالإشباع وجهًا واحدًا ، وهم ابن كثير والكسائي وخلف العاشر .
توضيح لخلاف القراء في (يَرْضَهُ) (الزمر : 7)
إسكان .......................... قصر ..............................  . إشباع
..............................  .....في ..............................  .. ابن كثير
يفي ............................. ظبى ..............................  .. والكسائي
لا (بخلف) ....................... لذ ..............................  .. وخلف العاشر
صن (بخلف) ..................... نل..........................  ..................
ذا (بخلف) ....................... ألا ..............................  ....... ذا
طوى (بخلف)....................  ........................ ................ طوى
..............................  خل (بخلف) ..............................  . خل 
............................. مز (بخلف) ..............................  ... مز
فائدة : وجوه صلة (يَرْضَهُ) لابن جماز والقصر لابن ذكوان وابن وردان ، والإسكان لشعبة وهشام (على الصحيح) هي وجوه زائدة على ما في الشاطبية والتيسير والدرة والتحبير ، قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- وصل ..يرضه ذع واقصرن ... مز خض وسكنها صبا والكل لن ا.هـ.
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[156] ................ يَأْتِهِ الْخُلْفُ بُرَهْ * * * خُذْ غِثْ سُكُونُ الْخُلْفِ يَا وَلَمْ يَرَهْ
[157] لِي الْخُلْفُ زُلْزِلَتْ خَلاَ الْخُلْفُ لِمَا * * * وَاقْصُرْ بخُلْفِ السَّورَتَيْنِ خَفْ ظَمَا
قوله :- ((يَأْتِهِ الْخُلْفُ بُرَهْ * * * خُذْ غِثْ)) يعني قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ب) ، (خ) ، (غ) وهم قالون وابن وردان ورويس بقصر الهاء من قوله تعالى :- (وَمَنْ يَأْتِهِ مُؤْمِنًا) (طه : 75) (عطفا على القصر من قوله : اقصر) والوجه الثاني لهم الإشباع ؛ حيث أنهم لم يذكروا في الإسكان ، ثم قال الناظم :- ((سُكُونُ الْخُلْفِ يَا)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالياء وهو السوسي بإسكان الهاء بخلف عنه ، والوجه الثاني له الإشباع ؛ لأنه لم يذكر في القصر .
وقرأ الباقون بالإشباع وهم ورش وابن جماز وروح ودوري أبي عمرو والكوفيون والمكي والشامي .
توضيح لخلاف القراء في (يَأْتِهِ) (طه : 75) 
إسكان ................. ........ قصر ..............................  . إشباع
يا (بخلف) ..............................  .................... ........... يا
..............................  .. بره (بخلف)....................  ...... بره
.............................. خذ (بخلف)....................  ....... خذ 
..............................  . غث (بخلف)....................  ...... غث 
..............................  .................... ................... الباقون
فائدة : وجوه الصلة في الهاء من قوله تعالى (يَأْتِهِ) (طه : 75) لرويس والسوسي ، والقصر لابن وردان هي وجوه زائدة على ما في الشاطبية والتيسير والدرة والتحبير ، قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- ...وَصَلا .....يأته غيثٌ يَلي واقصر خَلا.ا.هـ.
ثم قال الناظم الإمام ابن الجزري :- ((وَلَمْ يَرَهْ.لِي الْخُلْفَ)) أي قرأ المرموز له باللام وهو هشام بإسكان الهاء بخلف عنه من قوله تعالى :- (لَّمْ يَرَهُ) (البلد : 7) (عطفا على الإسكان من قوله : سكون) ، ثم قال :- ((زُلْزِلَتْ خَلاَ الْخُلْفُ لِمَا)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالخاء وهو ابن وردان بإسكان الهاء بخلف عنه من قوله تعالى :- (يَرَهُ) (الزلزلة : 8،7) ، وقرأ المرموز له باللام وهو هشام بالإسكان فقط في موضعي الزلزلة ، ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَاقْصُرْ بخُلْفِ السَّورَتَيْنِ خَفْ ظَمَا)) أي قرأ المرموز لهما بالخاء والظاء وهما ابن وردان ويعقوب بخلف عنهما بإسكان الهاء من قوله تعالى :- (لَّمْ يَرَهُ) (البلد : 7) ، و(يَرَهُ) (الزلزلة : 8،7) ، وأوجه الخلاف تأتي بإذن الله :-
أما الموضع الأول :- (لَّمْ يَرَهُ) (البلد : 7) فقد قرأ هشام بوجهين الأول الإسكان كما ذكر والثاني هو الإشباع ؛ لأنه لم يذكر في القصر ، وقرأ ابن وردان ويعقوب بوجهين الأول القصر كما ذكر والثاني هو الإشباع ؛ لأنهما لم يذكرا في الإسكان ، وقرأ الباقون بالإشباع .
توضيح لخلاف القراء في (لَّمْ يَرَهُ) (البلد : 7)
إسكان ................. ........ قصر ..............................  . إشباع
لي (بخلف) ..............................  .................... ........... لي
..............................  .. خف (بخلف)....................  ...... خف
.............................. ظما (بخلف) .......................... ظما 
..............................  .................... ................... الباقون
أما الموضع الثاني والثالث :- (يَرَهُ) (الزلزلة : 8،7) فقد قرأ هشام بالإسكان وجهًا واحدًا كما سبق ، وقرأ ابن وردان بثلاثة أوجه ؛ الأول الإسكان كما ذكر والثاني القصر ؛ لأنه ذكر له الخلاف في الإسكان ثم ذكره في القصر ، والثالث الإشباع ؛ لأنه ذكر له الخلاف في القصر ؛ فعلم بذلك أنه خلاف آخر ، وقرأ يعقوب بوجهين الأول القصر كما ذكر والثاني هو الإشباع ؛ لأنه لم يذكر في الإسكان ، وقرأ الباقون بالإشباع .
توضيح لخلاف القراء في (يَرَهُ) (الزلزلة : 8،7)
إسكان ............................ قصر ............................ إشباع
خلا (بخلف) ........................ خف (بخلف) .................... خف
لـمـا ........................... ظما (بخلف)....................  ... ظما
..............................  .................... .................... الباقون
فائدة : وجوه إسكان (لَّمْ يَرَهُ) (البلد : 7) ، لهشام ، وإسكان (يَرَهُ) (الزلزلة : 8،7) لابن وردان وقصر الكلمات الثلاث (لَّمْ يَرَهُ) (البلد : 7) ، (الزلزلة : 8،7) لابن وردان ويعقوب هي وجوه زائدة على ما في الشاطبية والتيسير والدرة والتحبير ، قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- ....................وسكنه  ا.......... لن مع لم يره وحرفي الزلزال خُذ ... قصر الثلاث خف ظما ....ا.هـ.
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[158] بِيَدِهِ غِثْ تُرْزَقَانِهِ اْختُلِفْ * * * بِنْ خُذْ عَلَيْهِ اللهَ أَنْسَانِيهِ عِفْ
[159] بِضَمِّ كَسْرٍ أَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا فِدَا * * * وَاَلاصْبَهَانِ  يُّ بِهِ انْظُرْ جَوَّدَا
قوله :- ((بِيَدِهِ غِثْ)) يعني قرأ المرموز له بالغين وهو رويس بقصر الهاء من قوله تعالى : - (بِيَدِهِ) (البقرة : 237 ، 249) ، و(المؤمنون : 88) ، و(يس : 83) (عطفا على القصر من قوله : واقصر) ، وقرا الباقون بالإشباع على الأصل .
قوله :- ((تُرْزَقَانِهِ اْختُلِفْ * * * بِنْ خُذْ)) أي قرأ المرموز لهما بالباء والخاء ، وهما قالون وابن وردان بقصر الهاء من قوله تعالى :- (تُرْزَقَانِهِ) (يوسف : 37) (عطفا على القصر من قوله : واقصر) ، والوجه الثاني لهما هو الإشباع على الأصل ، وقرأ الباقون بالإشباع.
فائدة : وجها قصر الهاء من قوله تعالى (تُرْزَقَانِهِ) (يوسف : 37) لقالون ، والصلة لابن وردان ، هما وجهان زائدان على ما في الشاطبية والتيسير والدرة والتحبير ، قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- ...وَاقصر....وترزق  نه بَدَا صِلْ خَيرها .ا.هـ.
ثم قال الناظم :- ((عَلَيْهِ اللهَ أَنْسَانِيهِ عِفْ.بِضَمِّ كَسْرٍ)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالعين وهو حفص عن عاصم بضم الهاء المكسورة من قوله تعالى :- (عَلَيْهِ اللهَ) (الفتح : 10) ، و(أَنسَانِيهُ إِلَّا) (الكهف : 63) على الأصل ، وقرأ الباقون بكسر الهاء لمناسبة الياء ، واتفق الجميع على القصر إلا ابن كثير وحده فقد قرأ بالصلة في (أَنسَانِيهِ إِلَّا) (الكهف : 63) ، قوله :- ((عِفْ)) أمر بالعفاف . 
ثم قال الناظم :- ((أَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا فِدَا)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالفاء بضم الهاء المكسورة من قوله تعالى :- (أَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا) (طه : 10) ، (القصص : 29) ، وقرأ الباقون بكسر الهاء ، قوله :- ((وَاَلاصْبَهَان  ِيُّ بِهِ انْظُرْ جَوَّدَا)) أي قرأ الأصبهاني بضم الهاء المكسورة من قوله تعالى :- (بِهِ انْظُرْ) (الأنعام : 46) ، وقرأ الباقون بكسر الهاء . قوله :- ((جَوَّدَا)) من التجويد وهو التحسين أي حسن الأصبهاني قراءته وتلاوته .
فائدة : وجه ضم الهاء المكسورة من قوله تعالى :- (بِهِ انْظُرْ) (الأنعام : 46) لورش من طريق الاصبهاني ، هو وجه زائد على ما في الشاطبية والتيسير ، قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- ...والأصبهاني به انظر ضمَّ ها .ا.هـ.
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[160] وَهَمْزُ أَرْجِئْهُ كَسَا حَقًّا وَهَا * * * فَاقْصُرْ حِمًا بِنْ مِلْ وَخُلْفٌ خُذْ لَهَا
[161] وَأَسْكِنَنْ فُزْ نَلْ وَضُمَّ الكَسْرَ لِيْ * * * حَقٌّ وَعَنْ شُعْبَةَ كَالْبَصْرِ انْقُلِ
قوله :- ((وَهَمْزُ أَرْجِئْهُ كَسَا حَقًّا)) أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ك) (حق) وهم ابن عامر الشامي والمكي والبصريان بهمزة ساكنة بعد الجيم من قوله تعالى :- (أَرْجِهْ) (الأعراف : 111) ، (الشعراء : 36) ، ثم قال :- ((وَهَا * * * فَاقْصُرْ حِمًا بِنْ مِلْ وَخُلْفٌ خُذْ لَهَا)) أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (حما) ، (ب) ، (م) ، (خ) ، (ل) وهم البصريان وقالون وابن ذكوان وابن وردان وهشام بخلف عنهما ، والوجه الثاني لهما هو الإشباع على الأصل . قال الناظم :- ((وَأَسْكِنَنْ فُزْ نَلْ)) أي قرأ بإسكان الهاء المرموز لهما بالفاء والنون وهم حمزة وعاصم ، ثم قال :- ((وَضُمَّ الكَسْرَ لِيْ * * * حَقٌّ)) أي قرأ بضم الهاء المكسورة المرموز لهم بـ (ل) ، (حق) وهم هشام والبصريان والمكي ، قوله :- ((وَعَنْ شُعْبَةَ كَالْبَصْرِ انْقُلِ)) أي قرأ شعبة في وجه آخر بضم الهاء كالبصريين، والوجه الأول له الإسكان بلا همز كما تقدم ، وأما ابن وردان فله وجهان وجه بلا همز مع كسر الهاء والقصر وآخر مثله مع الصلة ، وأما هشام فله وجهان وجه بالهمز وضم الهاء مع القصر وآخر مثله مع الصلة ، وأما ابن ذكوان فله وجه واحد بالهمز وكسر الهاء مع القصر ، فيتشعب الخلاف إلى ست قراءات :-
أولا :- قرأ البصريان ، وهشام في وجه ، وشعبة في وجه بالهمز وضم الهاء مع القصر .
ثانيا :- قرأ ابن كثير وهشام في وجه آخر بالهمز وضم الهاء مع الصلة .
ثالثا :- قرأ ابن ذكوان بالهمز وكسر الهاء مع القصر .
رابعا :- قرأ حمزة وحفص وشعبة في وجه بترك الهمز مع إسكان الهاء .
خامسا :- قرأ قالون وابن وردان في وجه بترك الهمز مع كسر الهاء مع القصر .
سادسا :- قرأ الباقون وهم ابن وردان في وجه وابن جماز وورش والكسائي وخلف العاشر بترك الهمز مع كسر الهاء مع الصلة .
توضيح لخلاف القراء في (أَرْجِهْ) (الأعراف : 111) ، (الشعراء : 36)
هـمــز......ترك الهمز... إسكـان ......قصـر......ضم......  ...كسر.....صـلـة
كسا.............حمزة...  .......فز........... حما........ لي ........................
حقا ............حفص........حف  ص......... بن........حق ...................ابن كثير
شعبة (بخلف).....شعبة......  عبة (بخلف)......مل.......ش  بة........مل.........اب  ن جماز
...............أبو جعفر..................خذ (بخلف)..............أبو جعفر.........خذ
..............................  .............لها (بخلف)....................  ............لها
.................نافع ......................شعبة  ................... نافع ..........ورش
..............الكسائي..  ........................... ................الكسائي  .....الكسائي
..............خلف 10............................  ..............خلف 10....خلف10
فائدة : وجه قصر (أَرْجِهْ) لهشام ، ووجه شعبة بالهمز وضم الهاء مع القصر (كالبصريين) ، ووجه الصلة لابن وردان هي وجوه زائدة على ما في الشاطبية والتيسير والدرة والتحبير ، قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- .....................قصر ...أرجئه لذ . وشعبة فيها كبصر وَصَلا ... خُذ ...ا.هـ. تم شرح الباب ، والحمد لله رب العالمين .
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذه إضافة قد تخدم القارئ أنقلها عن شيخنا الكريم الدكتور سعيد صالح زعيمة حفظه الله : طريقة لحفظ خلافات القراء والرواة في باب هاء الكناية ؛ أن يرمز للإسكان برقم 0 ، وللقصر برقم 1 ، وللصلة برقم 2 ، ومثال ذلك في الكلمات الأربع (يُؤَدِّهِ) ، (وَنُصْلِهِ) ، (نُؤتِهِ) ، (نُوَلِّهِ) يرمز لأبي جعفر برقم 10 ، ويرمز لهشام برقم 210 ... الخ ، وهو اجتهاد طيب ، جزى الله صاحبه خيرا .
وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله ، نسأل الله الإخلاص والتوفيق والقبول ، وصلّ اللهم وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحلقة السادسة عشرة - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر - بَابُ الْمَدِّ وَالْقَصْرِ .



بَابُ الْمَدِّ وَالْقَصْرِ (13)
الْمَدُّ لُغَةً : الزِّيَادَةُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِحَرفٍ مِنْ حُرُوفِهِ الثَّلاثَة ، وَهِيَ:
1- الأَلِفُ الْمَدِّيَةُ الْمَفْتُوحُ مَا قَبْلَهَا . 2- الْوَاوُ الْمَدِّيَةُ الْمَضْمُومُ مَا قَبْلَهَا .
3- الْيَاءُ الْمَدِّيَةُ الْمَكْسُورُ مَا قَبْلَهَا (1) ، وَقَدْ وَقَعَتْ حُرُوفُ الْمَدِّ كُلُّهَا فِي كَلِمَةِ : في كلمة 
﴿ نُوحِيهَا﴾ أو كلمة﴿ أُوتِينَا ﴾ .

هامش : (1) وَهَذَا بِالطَّبْعِ بِاسْتِثْنَاءِ مَدِّ الِّلينِ كَمَا سَتَرَى إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ تَعَالَى ، وحُرُوفُ الْمَدِّ الثَّلاثَةُ مُهْمَلَةٌ مِنَ الشكل . 


أَنْوَاعُ الْمَدِّ
يَنْقَسِمُ الْمَدُُّ إِلَى قِسْمَيْنِ هُمَا : الْمَدُّ الأَصْلِيُّ ، وَالْمَدُّ الْفَرْعِيُّ . 
الْمَدُّ الأَصْلِيُّ أو الطبيعي هُوَ إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِحَرفٍ مِنْ حُرُوفِ الْمَدِّ الثَّلاثَةِ بِمِقْدَارِ حَرَكَتَيْنِ(2) إِذَا لَمْ يَقَعْ هَمْزٌ وَلا سُكُونٌ بَعْدَ حَرْفِ الْمَدِّ ، وينقسم المد الطبيعي إلى قسمين :-
1- طبيعي كلمي : نحو :- (قال) ، (الرحيم) ، (مختلفون) ، ومنه هذه الأقسام :-
1- مَدُّ الْعِوَضِ ؛ وهُوَ التَّعْوِيضُ عَنْ التَّنْوِينِ الْمَنْصُوبِ - عِنْدَ الْوَقْفِ عَلَيْهِ - بِأَلِفٍ مَدِيَّةٍ تُمَدُّ بِمِقْدَارِ حَرَكَتَيْنِ ، وَذَلِكَ سَوَاءُ كَانَتْ الأَلِفُُ الْمَدِّيَّةُ مَرْسُومَة نحو ً(عَلِيما) أَمْ غير مرسومة نحو :- (غُزًّى) ، وَأَمَّا التَّاءُ الْمَرْبُوطَةُ إِذَا وَقَعَتْ مُنَوََّنَة ًمَنْصُوبَةً فَالْوَقْفُ عَََََلََيْْْهَ  َا يَكُونُ كَالْوَقْفِ عَلَى الْهَاءِ السَّاكِنَةِ نَحْوَ :- (نِّعْمَةً) .
2- مد الصلة الصغرى ؛ وهو أن تقع هاء الكناية بين متحركين نحو :- (فَإِنَّهُ يَتُوبُ) (الفرقان : 71) ، (وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُودَ) (الأنعام : 84) ، وحينئذ تجب صلة الهاء لكل القراء ؛ فإن كانت الْهَاءُ مَضْمُومَةً فَإِنَّهَا تُوصَلُ بِوَاوٍ ، وَإِنْ كَانَتْ مَكْسُورَةً فَإِنَّهَا تُوصَلُ بِيَاءٍ ، وَتُمَدُّ الوَاوُ وَالْيَاءُ بِمِقْدَارِ حَرَكَتَيْنِ عِنْدَ الْوَصْلِ إلا إن وقعت بعد الصلة همزة قطع فإنه يصير مدًّا منفصلا .
3- مَدُّ التمكين ؛ هُوَ إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِالْيَاءِ الْمَدِّيَّةِ الْمَسْبُوقَةِ بِيَاءٍ مَكْسُورَةٍ ، نَحْوُ : (حُيِّيْتُم) 
، (النَّبِيِّينَ) . وَعَرَّفَهُ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ بِأَنََّهُ إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِالْيَاءِ الْمَدِّيَّةِ إِذَا وَقَعَ بَعْدَهَا يَاءٌ مُتَحَرِّكَةٌ ؛ لِئَلا يَحْدُثَ الإِسْقَاطُ أَوِ الإِدْغَامُ ، نَحْوُ : ( فِي يَوْمٍ ) ، وَكََذََلِكَ الْوَاوُ الْمَدِّيَّةُ إِذَا وَقَعَ بَعْدَهَا وَاوٌ مُتَحَرِّكََةٌ ، نَحْوُ : (قَالُواْ وَأَقْبَلُواْ). وَعَلَى كُلٍّ ، فَإِنَّ مَدَّ التَّمْكِينِ حُكْمُهُ الْقَصْرُ - أَيِ الْمَدُّ بِمِقْدَارِ حَرَكَتَيْنِ ؛ فَهُوَ مِنْ قََبِيلِ الْمَدِّ الأَصْلِيِّ إِلا إِنْ وَقَعَ بَعْدَهُ هَمْزٌ ، نَحْوُ : (لاَ يَسْتَحْيِي أَن) (سورة البقرة الآية 26 ) ، فَهُوَ مَدٌّ مُنْفَصِلٌ فِي هَذِهِ الْحَالَةِ .
1- طبيعي حرفي ، وحروفه مقطعة في فواتح السور (حي طهر) نحو (طه) ، (ر) من ( آلمر ) .
وأما المد الفرعي فهُوَ إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِحَرفٍ مِنْ حُرُوفِ الْمَدِّ الثَّلاثَةِ وَيَكُونُ مُتَوَقِّفًا عَلَى سبب معنوي - كما سيأتي- أو لفظي كهَمْزٍ أَوْ سُكُونٍ ، كَمَا قَالَ صَاحِبُ التُّحْفَةِ :
وَالآخَرُ الْفَرْعِـيُّ مَوْقُوفٌ عَلَـى ..... سَبَبْ كَهَمْـزٍ أَوْ سُكُـونٍ مُسْجَـلا

هامش : (2) وَالْحَرَكَةُ هِيَ الْمِقْدَارُ الزَّمَنِيُّ الَّذِي يَتِمُّ فِيهِ قَبْضُ الإِصْبَعِ أَوْ بَسْطُهُ كما سبق ذلك على التقدير الزمني الحديث أو بمقدار نصف ألف مدية على القديم .


وَيَنْقَسِمُ الْمَدُ الْفَرْعِيُ من حيث السبب اللفظي إِلَى ستة أَنْوَاعٍ ، فَثَلاثََةُ أَنْوَاعٍ بِسَبَبِ الْهَمْزِ وَهِيَ :- (الْمُتَّصِلُ ، وَالْمُنْفَصِلُ ، وَالْبَدَلُ) ، وَثلاثة بِسَبَبِ السُّكُونِ وَهي : (اللازِمُ ، وَالْعَارِضُ لِلْسُكُونِ ، واللين ) ، وَإِلَيْكَ هذه الأقسام بِالتَّفْصِيلِ :
1- الْمَدُّ الْمُتَّصِلُ (يُسَمَّى وَاجِبًا) (1) 
هُوَ إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِحَرفٍ مِنْ حُرُوفِ الْمَدِّ الثَّلاثَةِ إذا وقعت هَمْزَةٌ بَعْدَ حَرْفِ الْمَدِّ فِي نَفْسِ الْكَلِمَةِ ، ولا يقل مده عن أربع حركات على المقروء به وستأتي مذاهب القراء فيه ، وَإِلَيْكَ الأَمْثِلَةَ : ( السَّمَاء ) ، ( السُّوءِ )، ( تَفِيءَ ) .
2- الْمَدُّ المُنْفَصِلُ (يُسَمَّى جَائِزًا)(2) 
هُوَ إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِحَرفٍ مِنْ حُرُوفِ الْمَدِّ الثَّلاثَةِ بَيْنَ كَلِمَتَيْنِ سُوَاءٌ كُتِبَتَا مَوْصُولَتَيْنِ أَوْ مَفْصُولَتَيْنِ بِشَرْطَيْنِ ، أَوَّلاً : أَنْ يَقَعَ حَرْفُ الْمَدِّ فِي آخِرِ الْكَلِمَة الأُولَى ، ثَانِيًا : أََنْ تَقَعُ هَمْزَةٌ في أَوَّلُ الْكَلِمَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ، وللقراء فيه مذاهب كما سيأتي :-
المد بِمِقْدَارِ حَرَكَتَيْنِ (1) ، أَوْ ثَلاثِ حَرَكَاتٍ (2) ، أَوْ أَرْبَعِ حَرَكَاتٍ (3) ، أَوْ خَمْسِ حَرَكَاتٍ (4) ، أو ست حركات عِنْدَ الْوَصْلِ . الأَمثِلَةُ : ( قَالُواْ آمَنَّا )،( يَا أَيُّهَا ) (5) ،( هَـؤُلاء )(6) .
3- مَدُّ الْبَدَلِ (يُسَمَّى جَائِزًا) هُوَ إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِحَرفٍ مِنْ حُرُوفِ الْمَدِّ الثَّلاثَةِ إِذَا كَانَ مُبْدَلاً بِشَرْطِ أَنْ يَقَعَ هَمْزٌ قَبْلَ حَرْفِ الْمَدِّ (7)،وَحُكْمُهُ الْقَصْرُ أَيِ الْمَدَّ بِمِقْدَارِ حَرَكَتَيْنِ. الأَمْثِلَةُ : ( آمَنُواْ )،(إِيمَاناً )،( أُوتُواْ).

هامش : (1) سُمِّيَ الْمُتَّصِلُ وَاجِبًا ؛ لإِجْمَاعِ الْقُرَّاءِ عَلَى مَدِّهِ زِيَادَةً عَنِ الْمَدِّ الطَّبِيعِيِّ ، وَإِنْ تَفَاوَتُوا فِي مِقْدَارِ هَذِهِ الزِّيَادَةِ .
(2) سُمِّي الْمُنْفَصِلُ جَائِزًا وَكَذَلِكَ الْعَارِضُ لِلسُّكُونِ وَالْبَدَلِ ؛ وَذَلِكَ لِجَوَازِ قَصْرِهَا وَمَدِّهَا لِحَفْصٍ إِلا الْبَدَلَ ؛ فَإِنَّهُ جَائِزٌ قَصْرُهُ وَمَدُّهُ فِي رِوَايَةِ وَرْشٍ عَنْ نَافِعٍ خَاصَّةً مِنْ دُونِ الرُّوَاةِ . 
(1) وَهُوَ مَا يُسَمَّى بِالْقَصْرُ الْمَحْضُ .(2) وَهُوَ مَا يُسَمَّى بِفُوَيْقُ الْقَصْرِ .(3) وَهُوَ مَا يُسَمَّى بِالْتَوَسُطُ . (4) وَهُوَ مَا يُسَمَّى بِفُوَيْقُ التَّوَسُّطِ وَطَرِيقُ الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ . (5) لأنَّ أَصْلَهَا : يَا أَيُّهَا . (6) لأنَّ أَصْلَهَا : ( هَا أُولاءِ ) . (7) فَهُوَ عَكْسُ الْمَدِّ الْمُتَصِلِ وَسُمِّيَ بَدَلاً لإبْدَالِ حَرْفِ الْمَدِّ مِنَ الْهَمْزِ فَإِنَّ أَصْلَ ءَامَنَ : ( أَأْمَنَ ) بِهَمْزَتَيْنِ فَأُبْدِلَتِ الْهَمْزَةُ الثَّانِيَةُ مَدًّا مِنْ جِنْسِ حَرَكَةِ مَا قَبْلَهَا ، وَأَصْلُ إِيمَانًا : ( إِئْمَانًا ) بِهَمْزَتَيْنِ فَأُبْدِلَتِ الْهَمْزَةُ الثَّانِيَةُ مَدًّا مِنْ جِنْسِ حَرَكَةِ مَا قَبْلَهَا، وَأَصْلُ أُوتُوا : ( أُؤْتُوا ) بِهَمْزَتَيْنِ فَأُبْدِلَتِ الْهَمْزَةُ الثَّانِيَةُ مَدًّا مِنْ جِنْسِ حَرَكَةِ مَا قَبْلَهَا .

قَالَ صَاحِبُ التُّحْفَةِ :-
أَوْ قُـدِّمَ الْهَمْـزُ عَلَى المَـدِّ وَذَا .... بَـدَلْ كَآمَـنُـوا وَإِيمَـانًـا خُـذَا
قَالَ شَيْخُنَا د.سَعِيدُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ حَفِظَهُ اللهُ : " كَانَ مِنَ الأَوْلَى أَنْ يَقُولَ :
أَوْ أُبْدِلَ الْهَمْزُ حَرْفَ مَدٍّ وَذَا ....... بَـدَلْ كَآمَـنُـوا وَإِيمَـانًـا خُـذَا "
لِأَنَّهُ هُنَاكَ مِنَ الْكَلِمَاتِ مَا يَكُونُ هَمْزُهُ أَصْلِيًّا وَلَيْسَ مُبْدَلاً نَحْوَ : ( الْقُرْءَانَ ) كَمَا سيَأتِي فِي هَذِهِ التّتِمَّةٌ الْمُهِمَّةِ : هُنَاكَ مَدٌّ يُشْبِهُ مَدَّ الْبَدَلِ وَهُوَ مَا كَانَ حَرْفُ الْمَدِّ الْوَاقِعِ فِيهِ بَعْدَ الْهَمْزَةِ لَيْسَ مُبْدَلاً مِنْ هَمْزَةٍ بَلْ هُوَ أَصْلِيٌّ نَحْوُ : ( مَئَابٍ ) ، ( لَيَئُوسٌ ) ،( الْقُرْءَانَ )، وَحُكْمُهُ حُكْمُ الْمَدِّ الطَّبِيعِيِّ مِنْ حَيْثُ الْقَصْرُ وَصْلاً لكل القراء إلا ورش من طريق الأزرق وحمزة في بعض الموافقات ، كما سيأتي وَأَمَّا وَقْفًا فَيَأْخُذُ حُكْمَ الْعَارِضِ لِلسُّكُونِ .
4- الْمَدُّ الَّلازِمُ : هُوَ إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِحَرفٍ مِنْ حُرُوفِ الْمَدِّ الثَّلاثَةِ (1) إِذَا وَقَعَ حَرْفُ الْمَدِّ قَبْلَ سُكُونٍ أَصْلِيٍّ ، وَحُكْمُهُ لُزُومُ الْمَدِّ بِمِقْدَارِ سِتِّ حَرَكَاتٍ (2) وَيَأْثَمُ تَارِكُهُ ، قَالَ صَاحِبُ التُّحْفَةِ : وَلاَزِمٌ إِنِ الـسُّـكُـونُ أُصِّـلاَ ….. وَصْـلاً وَوَقْفًـا بَعْـدَ مَـدٍّ طُوِّلاَ 

وَيَنْقَسِمُ الْمَدُّ اللازِمُ إِلَى أَرْبَعِةِ أَنْوَاعٍ : 

النَّوْعُ الأَوَّلُ : الْكِِلْمِيُّ الْمُثَقَّلُ : هُوَ إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِحَرفٍ مِنْ حُرُوفِ الْمَدِّ الثَّلاثَةِ بِمِقْدَارِ سِتِّ حَرَكَاتٍ بِشَرْطَيْنِ أَوَّلاً : أَنْ يَقَعَ حَرْفُ الْمَدِّ فِي كَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ، ثَانِيًا : أََنْ يَقَعَ حَرْفُ الْمَدِّ قَبْلَ سُكُونٍ أَصْلِيٍّ مَدْغَمٍ فِي نَفْسِ الْكَلِمَةِ نَحْوُ :( الضَّالِّينَ )، وَعَلامَةُ الْمَّدِّ الْكِلْمِي الْمُثَقَّلِ وَضْعُ شَدَّةٍ عَلَى الْحَرْفِ الَّذِي يَلِي حَرْفَ الْمَدِّ فِي كَلِمَةِ وَاحِدَةٍ . 
ومنه مَدُّ الْفَرْقِِ : وَهُوَ إِبْدَالُ هَمْزَةِ الْوَصْلِ مَعَ إِشْبَاعِ الْمَدِّ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَوَاضِعِ الثَّلاثَةِ : 
أ - قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( آلذَّكَرَيْنِ )(3) فِي مَوْضِعَيْنِ مِنْ سُورَةِ الأَنْعَامِ (آيَةُ 143 ، 144). 
ب - قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( آللّهُ ) فِي مَوْضِعَيْنِ (سُورَةُ النَّمْلِ آيَةُ 59) ، (سُورَةُ يُونُسَ آيَةُ 59).
جـ - قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : (ءَالْئَنَ) فِي مَوْضِعَيْنِ مِنْ سُورَةِ يُونُسَ ( آيَةُ 51 ، آيَةُ 91 ) . 
، وَمِقْدَارُهُ سِتُّ حَرَكَاتٍ ، وَحُكْمُهُ الْوُجُوبُ ؛ وَإِنَّمَا سُمِّيَ بِهَذَا ؛ لأَنَّهُ يُفَرَّقُ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْخَبَرِ وَالاسْتِفْهَام  ِ ، هَذَا ، وَتَجُوزُ الْقِرَاءَةُ في الْمَوَاضِعِ السَّابِقَةِ بِتَسْهِيلِ الْهَمْزَةِ الثَََََََّانِي  َةِ - بَيْنَ بَيْنَ (4)، على اختلاف في طرق الرواة . 


هامش : (1) وَهَذَا بَالطَّبْعِ بِاسْتِثْنَاءِ الْمَدِّ الْحَرْفِيِّ الْمُثَقَّلِ فَإِنَّ حُرُوفَ مَدِّهِ هِيَ الثَّلاثَةُ الْمَعْرُوفَةُ بِالإِضَافَةِ إِلَى الْيَاءِ اللَّيِّنَةِ السَّاكِنَةِ الْمَفْتُوحِ مَا قَبْلَهَا في نحو (ع) وَكُلُ ذَلِكَ فِي الْحُرُوفِ الْمُكَوِّنَةِ لِلْجُمْلَةِ : (سَنَقُصُّ عِلْمَكَ) ،وفي (ع) ثلاثة أوجه كَمَا سَيَأْتِي . 
(2) وَهُوَ مَا يُسَمَّى بِالإِشْبَاعِ أَوِ الْمَدِّ أَوِ الطُّولِ. 
(3) هَذَا الْمَوْضِعُ وَالْمَوَاضِعُ التَّالِيَةُ سُمِّيَتْ بِبَابِ : " آلذَّكَرَيْنِ " . (4) وَمَعْنَاهُ أَنْ تُسَهَّلَ الْهَمْزَةُ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ الْحَرْفِ الَّذِى مِنْهُ حَرَكَتُهَا . فَإِنْ كَانَتْ مَضْمُومَةً سُهِّلَتْ بَيْنَ الْهَمْزَةِ وَالْوَاوِ ، أَوْ مَفْتُوحَةً فَبَيْنَ الْهَمْزَةِ وَالأَلِفِ ، أَوْ مَكْسُورَةً فَبَيْنَ الْهَمْزَةِ وَالْيَاءِ ، كَذَا قَالَ الإِمَامُ الزَّرْكَشِيُّ فِي الْبُرْهَانِ ، وَنَبَّهَ عَلَيْهِ الْعَلَّامَةُ رِزْقُ حَبَّه رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُمَا .

النَّوْعُ الثَّانِي : الْكِِلْمِيُّ الْمُخَفَّفُ : هُوَ إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِحَرفٍ مِنْ حُرُوفِ الْمَدِّ الثَّلاثَةِ بِمِقْدَارِ سِتِّ حَرَكَاتٍ لكل القراء بِشَرْطَيْنِ ، أَوَّلاً : أَنْ يَقَعَ حَرْفُ الْمَدِّ فِي كَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ، ثَانِيًا : أََنْ يَقَعَ حَرْفُ الْمَدِّ قَبْلَ سُكُونٍ أَصْلِيٍّ غَيْرِمَدْغَمٍ فِي نَفْسِ الْكَلِمَةِ ، وَمِثَالُهُ الْوَحِيدُ بِالْقُرْآنِ الْكَرِيمِ : )ءَالْئَنَ( فِي مَوْضِعَيْنِ مِنْ سُورَةِ يُونُسَ فِي الآيَتَيْنِ ( 51 ، 91 ) . 
قَالَ صَاحِبُ التُّحْفَةِ : 
أَقْـسَـامُ لاَزِمٍ لَدَيْـهِـمْ أَرْبَـعَـهْ ..... وَتِلْكَ كِلْمِـيٌّ وَحَـرْفِـيٌّ مَـعَـهْ
كِلاَهُمَـا مُـخَـفَّـفٌ مُـثَـقَّـلُ ..... فَـهَــذِهِ أَرْبَـعَــةٌ تُـفَـصَّـلُ
فَإِنْ بِكِلْمَـةٍ سُـكُـونٌ اجْتَـمَـعْ ...... مَعْ حَرْفِ مَدٍّ فَهْـوَ كِلْمِـيٌّ وَقَـعْ

النَّوْعُ الثَّالِثُ : الْحَرْفِيُّ الْمُثَقَّلُ : هُوَ إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِالْحَرْفِ الْمُقَطَّعِ فِي حَرْفٍ هِجَاؤُهُ عَلَى ثَلاثِةِ أَحْرُفٍ إِذَا وَقَعَ فِيهِ بَعْدَ حَرْفِ الْمَدِّ سُكُونٌ ثَابِتٌ وَصْلاً وَوَقْفًا وَأُدْغِمَ هَذَا السَّاكِنُ فِيمَا بَعْدَهُ ، والْمَدُّ الْحَرْفِيُّ بِنَوْعَيْهِ لا يَقَعُ إِلا فِي فَوَاتِحِ السُّوَرِ الْمَبْدُوءَةِ بالْحُرُوفِ الْمُقَطَّعَةِ ، وَلا يَخْرُجُ الْمَدُّ الْحَرْفِيُّ بِنَوْعَيْهِ عَنْ هَذِهِ الْحُرُوفِ الْمُكَوِّنَةُ لِلْجُمْلَةِ : (نص حكيم قاطع له سر) وخرج منه الحرفي الطبيعي (حي طهر) ، وبقي اللازم وهو مجموع في قولك : (نقَصَ عَسَلُكُمْ ) أَوْ (سَنَقُصُّ عِلْمَكَ) أَوْ (كَمْ عَسَلٍ نَقصَ) ، وَحُكْمُهُ الإِشْبَاعُ أَيِ الْمَدَّ بِمِقْدَارِ سِتِّ حَرَكَاتٍ نَحْوَ :نَحْوَ : (الـم) ، (طسم) ، وَالتَّفْصِيلُ فِي :( الـم ) أَنَّ الْمِيمَ مِنْ (لاَم) أُدْغِمَتْ فِي الْمِيمِ مِنْ (ميم) مَعَ الْغُنَّةِ بِمِقْدَارِ حَرَكَتَيْنِ ، وَأَمَّا فِي :- (طسم) فَإِنَّ النُّونَ مِنْ (سِين) أُدْغِمَتْ فِي الْمِيمِ مِنْ (مِيم) مَعَ الْغُنَّةِ بِمِقْدَارِ حَرَكَتَيْنِ. 
النَّوْعُ الرَّابِعُ : الْحَرْفِيُّ الْمُخَفَّفُ : هُوَ إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِالْحَرْفِ الْمُقَطَّعِ فِي حَرْفٍ هِجَاؤُهُ عَلَى ثَلاثِةِ أَحْرُفٍ إِذَا وَقَعَ فِيهِ بَعْدَ حَرْفِ الْمَدِّ سُكُونٌ ثَابِتٌ وَصْلاً وَوَقْفًا وَلَمْ يُدْغَمْ هَذَا السَّاكِنُ فِيمَا بَعْدَهُ ، وَحُكْمُهُ الإشْبَاعُ أَيِ الْمَدَّ بِمِقْدَارِ سِتِّ حَرَكَاتٍ نَحْوَ : (الر) ، ( ق) ، 
(يس) ، (حـم) قَالَ صَاحِبُ التُّحْفَةِ :-
أَوْ فِي ثُلاَثِـيِّ الحُـرُوفِ وُجِـدَا .... وَالمَـدُّ وَسْطُـهُ فَحَـرْفِـيٌّ بَــدَا
كِلاَهُـمَـا مُثَـقَّـلٌ إِنْ أُدْغِـمَـا ... مَخَفَّـفٌ كُـلٌّ إِذَا لَــمْ يُدْغَـمَـا
5- الْمَدُّ الْعَارِضُ لِلْسُكُونِ (يُسَمَّى جَائِزًا)
هُوَ إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِحَرفٍ مِنْ حُرُوفِ الْمَدِّ الثَّلاثَةِ إِذَا وَقَعَ حَرْفِ الْمَدِّ أَوِ اللِّينِ قَبْلَ سُكُونٍ عَارِضٍ بِسَبَبِ الْوَقْفِ ، وَحُكْمُهُ الْقَصْرُ أَوِ التَّوَسُّطُ أَوِ الإِشْبَاعُ ؛ أَيِ الْمَدَّ بِمِقْدَارِ حَرَكَتَيْنِ أَوْ أَرْبَعِ أَوْ سِتِ حَرَكَاتٍ عِنْدَ الْوَقْفِ فَقَطْ ، بِاسْتِثْنَاءِ اللِّينِ فَفِيهِ الأَوْجُهِ السَّابِقَةِ ، وَالْوَقْفُ مَعَ الرَّوْمِ بِشُرُوطِهِ بِغَيْرِ مَدٍّ مُطْلَقًا .
أَمْثِلَةٌ عَامَّةٌ : (اللَّهَ) ، (الرَّحِيمِ) ، (مُخْتَلِفُونَ).
أَمْثِلَةٌ لِلِّينِ : (الْبَيْتِ) ، (خَيْرٌ)، (خَوْفٌ) .
قَالَ الْعَلامَةُ ابْنُ الْجَزْرِيِّ فِي مُقَدِّمَتِهِ :
وَجَـائــزٌ إِذَا أَتَــى مُـنْـفَـصِـلاَ  ...أَوْ عَـرَضَ السُّكُـونُ وَقْـفًـا مُسْـجَـلاَ 
6- مدّ اللِِّينِ ؛ وهُوَ إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِالْوَاوِ أَوِ الْيَاءِ السَّاكِنَتَيْن  ِ ، الْمَفْتُوحُ مَا قَبْلَهُمَا عِنْدَ الْوَقْفِ بِشَرْطِ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَرْفُ الِّلينِ قَبْلَ الأَخِيرِ فِي الْكَلِمَةِ . وَحُكْمُهُ الْمَدُّ بِمِقْدَارِ حَرَكَتَيْنِ أَوْ أَرَبَعَ أَوْ سِتَ حَرَكَاتٍ مَعَ السُّكُونِ الْمَحْضِ عِنْدَ الْوَقْفِ ، أََوِ الْوَقْفُ مَعَ الرَّوْمِ بِشُرُوطِهِ بِغَيْرِ مَدٍّ مُطْلَقًا ، وَأَمَّا عِنْدَ الْوَصْلِ فَلا يَجُوزُ الْمَدُُُّ مُطْلَقًا إلا ما اختص به الأزرق عن ورش من مد اللين المهموز (حيث يكون الهمز بعد حرف اللين) ويوافقه حمزة في توسط شيء بخلف عنه كما سيأتي بيانه . 
وأما المد الفرعي من حيث السبب المعنوي فيقصد منه المبالغة في النفي ، وينقسم إلى قسمين (التبرئة ، والتعظيم) ، أما مد التبرئة فيكون بمد لا النافية للجنس بمقدار أربع حركات عند حمزة بشرط أن لا يأت همز بعد لا ، ومثاله :- (لاَ رَيْبَ ) كما سيأتي بإذن الله في موضعه .
وأما مَدُّ التَّعْظِيمِ فهُوَ إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِـ (لا) النَّافِيَةِ ؛ تَعْظِيمًا فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( لا إِلِـهَ إِلاَّ ) فِي كُلِّ الْقُرْآنِ ، وَمِقْدَارُ الْمَدِّ أَرْبَعُ حَرَكَاتٍ . 

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[162] إِنْ حَرْفُ مَدٍّ قَبْلَ هَمْزٍ طَوَّلاَ * * * جُدْ فِدْ وَمِزْ خُلْفاً وَعَنْ بَاقِي الْمَلاَ
[163] وَسِّطْ وَقِيلَ دُونَهُمْ نَلْ ثُمَّ كَلْ * * * رَوَى فَبَاقِيهِمْ أَوَ اشْبِعْ مَا اتَّصَلْ
[164] لِلْكُلِّ عَنْ بَعْضٍ ...............*** ..............................

شرع الناظم في ذكر مذاهب القراء والرواة في المدين المتصل والمنفصل ؛ والمتصل هو إطالة الصوت بحرف المد إذا أتى بعده همز في نفس الكلمة نحو : (السَّمَاء) ، والمنفصل إطالة الصوت بحرف المد (آخر الكلمة) إذا أتى بعده همز في أول الكلمة الثانية نحو : (قَالُواْ آمَنَّا)، وسيذكر الناظم مذاهب القراء باعتبار مذاهب العلماء في مراتب المد المتصل ؛ فهي عن الإمام الداني وغيره ثلاثة (فويق القصر والتوسط وفويق التوسط والإشباع) ، وعند الإمام الشاطبي مرتبتان (التوسط والإشباع) ، قرأ المرموز لهم بالجيم والفاء والميم وهم الأزرق عن ورش وحمزة وابن ذكوان بخلف عنه (النقاش بخلاف)(**) بإشباع المتصل والمنفصل ؛ يعني المدّ بمقدار ست حركات ، ثم قال :- ((وَعَنْ بَاقِي الْمَلاَ.وَسِّط  )) أي قرأ باقي القراء والرواة ومنهم ابن ذكوان في وجهه الثاني بتوسط المتصل وتوسط المنفصل إلا ابن كثير وأبا جعفر ؛ فقد قرءا بالقصر وجهًا واحدًا كما سيقيد ذلك بعد . ثم قال :- ((وَقِيلَ دُونَهُمْ نَلْ ثُمَّ كَلْ * * * رَوَى)) يعني اختار بعض أهل الأداء للمرموز له بالنون وهو عاصم مرتبة أقل من مرتبة الإشباع ، وتسمى فويق التوسط أي المدّ بمقدار خمس حركات في المتصل والمنفصل ، قال :- ((ثمّ كَلْ رَوَى)) أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ك) ، (روى) وهم ابن عامر والكسائي وخلف العاشر بمرتبة أقل من مرتبة فويق التوسط ؛ فقد قرءوا بالتوسط أي المدّ بمقدار أربع حركات في المتصل والمنفصل ، ثم قال :- ((فَبَاقِيهِمْ)) أي قرأ الباقون وهم الأصبهاني عن ورش ، وقالون ، وأبو جعفر ، وأبو عمرو ، ويعقوب ، وابن كثير بمرتبة أقل من مرتبة التوسط ؛ وتسمى فويق القصر أي المدّ بمقدار ثلاث حركات في المتصل والمنفصل ، ثم قال الناظم :- ((أَوَ اشْبِعْ مَا اتَّصَلْ.لِلْكُ  ِّ عَنْ بَعْضٍ)) أي نصّ بعض أهل الأداء على الإشباع في المتصل لكل القراء ، وهو مذهب جمهور العراقيين وكثير من المغاربة ، وقد نص عليه ابن شيطا وابن سوار والقلانسي وغيرهم (***). 
وبذلك يتبين أن مراتب المد المتصل عند القراء والرواة أربع مراتب هي :-


هامش : (**) طريق العراقيين وبه قَرأ بعض رواة النقاش وهم الْأَعْشَى وَقُتَيْبَةُ وَالْحَمَّامِيُ  ّ، عَنِ النَّقَّاشِ، عَنِ الْأَخْفَشِ عن ابن ذكوان .
(***) قال في النشر (1/314) : وَوَجْهُ الْمَدِّ لِأَجْلِ الْهَمْزَةِ أَنَّ حَرْفَ الْمَدِّ خَفِيٌّ، وَالْهَمْزُ صَعْبٌ، فَزِيدَ فِي الْخَفِيِّ لِيُتَمَكَّنَ مِنَ النُّطْقِ بِالصَّعْبِ ، قلت : وكذلك الحال في الهاء ؛ ولذلك تقوى هاء الكناية بالصلة ، فحروف الخفاء هي :- (هـ ، وحروف المد ا ، و ، ي) . 


1- قالون والأصبهاني وأبو جعفر وأبو عمرو ويعقوب وابن كثير بفويق القصر والتوسط والإشباع .
2- الأزرق وحمزة بالإشباع فقط .
3- ابن عامر والكسائي وخلف العاشر بالتوسط والإشباع .
4- عاصم بالتوسط وفويق التوسط والإشباع . 

توضيح مذاهب القراء والرواة في المد المتصل
فويق القصر ................ التوسط ............. فويق التوسط ...... المــــد
قالون (بخلف) .................قالون...  ......................... ............جد
الأصبهاني (بخلف)...........أصبه  ني.........................  . .............فد
أبو جعفر (بخلف)...........أبو جعفر......................  ............المدنيان 
البصريان (بخلف) .......... البصريان ..............................  البصريان
ابن كثير (بخلف)............ابن كثير......................  ...........ابن كثير
..............................  ....نـل............. ........نـل................  .نـل
..............................  ....كَـل............ ............................. كَل 
..............................  ...رَوَى............ ........................... رَوَى

قلت : والذي استقر عليه أكثر القراء في القراءة والإقراء في المدّ المتصل، وبفضل الله به قرأت هو الآتي :-
1- الإشباع وجهًا واحدًا للأزرق وحمزة .
2- الإشباع والتوسط للنقاش عن ابن ذكوان .
3- التوسط وجهًا واحدًا لباقي القراء والرواة . (وانظر فريدة الدهر 2/21) .

وقد فصّل الإمام ابن الجزري في مراتب المد (متصل ومنفصل) في نشره (327:321). ، ثم قال :- (وَاعْلَمْ) أَنَّ هَذَا الِاخْتِلَافَ فِي تَقْدِيرِ الْمَرَاتِبِ بِالْأَلِفَاتِ لَا تَحْقِيقَ وَرَاءَهُ، بَلْ يَرْجِعُ إِلَى أَنْ يَكُونَ لَفْظِيًّا، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْمَرْتَبَةَ الدُّنْيَا وَهِيَ الْقَصْرُ، إِذَا زِيدَ عَلَيْهَا أَدْنَى زِيَادَةٍ صَارَتْ ثَانِيَةً، ثُمَّ كَذَلِكَ حَتَّى تَنْتَهِيَ إِلَى الْقُصْوَى، وَهَذِهِ الزِّيَادَةُ بِعَيْنِهَا إِنْ قُدِّرَتْ بِأَلِفٍ أَوْ بِنِصْفِ أَلِفٍ هِيَ وَاحِدَةٌ، فَالْمُقَدَّرُ غَيْرُ مُحَقَّقٍ، وَالْمُحَقَّقُ إِنَّمَا هُوَ الزِّيَادَةُ، وَهَذَا مِمَّا تَحْكُمُهُ الْمُشَافَهَةُ، وَتُوَضِّحُهُ الْحِكَايَةُ، وَيُبَيِّنُهُ الِاخْتِبَارُ، وَيَكْشِفُهُ الْحُسْنُ ، قَالَ الْحَافِظُ أَبُو عَمْرٍو الدَّانِيُّ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ -: وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ جَارٍ عَلَى طِبَاعِهِمْ وَمَذَاهِبِهِمْ فِي تَفْكِيكِ الْحُرُوفِ، وَتَلْخِيصِ السَّوَاكِنِ، وَتَحْقِيقِ الْقِرَاءَةِ، وَحَدْرِهَا، وَلَيْسَ لِوَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ مَذْهَبٌ يُسْرِفُ فِيهِ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ إِسْرَافًا يَخْرُجُ عَنِ الْمُتَعَارَفِ فِي اللُّغَةِ وَالْمُتَعَالَم  ِ فِي الْقِرَاءَةِ، بَلْ ذَلِكَ قَرِيبٌ بَعْضُهُ مِنْ بَعْضٍ، وَالْمُشَافَهَة  ُ تُوَضِّحُ حَقِيقَةَ ذَلِكَ وَالْحِكَايَةُ تُبَيِّنُ كَيْفِيَّتَهُ.
(قُلْتُ) (ابن الجزري) : وَرُبَّمَا بَالَغَ الْأُسْتَاذُ عَلَى الْمُتَعَلِّمِ فِي التَّحْقِيقِ وَالتَّجْوِيدِ وَالْمَدِّ وَالتَّفْكِيكِ؛ لِيَأْتِيَ بِالْقَدْرِ الْجَائِزِ الْمَقْصُودِ، - ثم روى عن شيخه مسندا عن سُلَيْمٌ - قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ حَمْزَةَ يَقُولُ: إِنَّمَا أَزِيدُ عَلَى الْغُلَامِ فِي الْمَدِّ لِيَأْتِيَ بِالْمَعْنَى، انْتَهَى. وَرُوِّينَا، عَنْ حَمْزَةَ أَيْضًا أَنَّ رَجُلًا قَرَأَ عَلَيْهِ، فَجَعَلَ يَمُدُّ، فَقَالَ لَهُ حَمْزَةُ: لَا تَفْعَلْ، أَمَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّ مَا كَانَ فَوْقَ الْبَيَاضِ فَهُوَ بَرَصٌ، وَمَا كَانَ فَوْقَ الْجُعُودَةِ فَهُوَ قَطِطٌ، وَمَا كَانَ فَوْقَ الْقِرَاءَةِ فَلَيْسَ بِقِرَاءَةٍ.
(قُلْتُ) (ابن الجزري) : فَالْأَوَّلُ لَمَّا لَمْ يُوَفِّ الْحَقَّ زَادَ عَلَيْهِ لِيُوَفِّيَهُ (وَالثَّانِي) لَمَّا زَادَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ لِيَهْدِيَهُ، فَلَا يَكُونُ تَفْرِيطٌ وَلَا إِفْرَاطٌ، وَمِثْلُ ذَلِكَ مَا رَوَى الدُّورِيُّ، عَنْ سُلَيْمٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: قَالَ الثَّوْرِيُّ لِحَمْزَةَ، وَهُوَ يُقْرِئُ: يَا أَبَا عِمَارَةَ مَا هَذَا الْهَمْزُ وَالْقَطْعُ وَالشِّدَّةُ؟ فَقَالَ: يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ هَذِهِ رِيَاضَةٌ لِلْمُتَعَلِّمِ . ا هـ .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[164] .............. وَقَّصْرُ المنُفْصِلْ * * * بِنْ لِي حِماً عَنْ خُلْفِهِمْ دَاعٍ ثَمِلْ
[165] وَالْبَعْضُ للِتَّعْظِيمِ عَن ذِي الْقَصْرِ مَدْ * * * .........................

أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ب) ، (ل) ، (حما) ، (ع) ، (د) ، (ث) وهم قالون وهشام والبصريان وحفص بقصر المنفصل بخلاف عنهم ، وقرأ ابن كثير وأبو جعفر بقصر المنفصل وجهًا واحدًا . وقرأ الأصبهاني كقالون بقصر المنفصل بخلف عنه ، وقد وردت هذه المرتبة في التيسير للداني ، والتذكرة لابن غلبون والتلخيص لابن بَلِّيمَةَ ، والإقناع لابن الْبَاذِشِ، وغيرهم .
وبذلك يتبين أن مراتب المد المنفصل عند القراء والرواة ثمان مراتب هي :-
1- قالون والأصبهاني وأبو عمرو ويعقوب بالقصر وفويق القصر والتوسط .
2- الأزرق وحمزة بالإشباع فقط .
3- ابن كثير وأبو جعفر بالقصر فقط .
4- هشام بالقصر والتوسط (الوجهان للحلواني ، والتوسط فقط للداجوني) .
5- ابن ذكوان بالتوسط والإشباع (الوجهان للنقاش) .
6- شعبة بالتوسط وفويق التوسط .
7- حفص بالقصر والتوسط وفويق التوسط .
8- الكسائي وخلف العاشر بالتوسط فقط .

توضيح مذاهب القراء والرواة في المد المنفصل
القصر ...............فويق القصر ...... التوسط ....... فويق التوسط ...... الـمـــد
بن (بخلف) ..............بن ................بن..........  ...................... .......جـد
الأصبهاني (بخلف)....أصبهاني..  ........أصبهاني........  ........ ................فـد
لي (بخلف)....................  .............. لي ..............................  ........
..............................  ............... مز ..............................  .. مز (بخلف)
حما (بخلف) ...........حما.............  ...حما................. ....................... 
عن (بخلف)....................  .............نـل........ .........نـل...............  .... 
داع ..............................  .................... ..............................  .... 
ثـمل ..............................  ........رَوَى....... ..............................  ... 

قلت : والذي استقر عليه أكثر القراء في القراءة والإقراء في المدّ المنفصل ، وبفضل الله به قرأت هو الآتي :-
1- القصر والتوسط لقالون والأصبهاني والحلواني عن هشام وأبي عمرو ويعقوب وحفص عن عاصم .
2- القصر وجهًا واحدًا لابن كثير وأبو جعفر .
3- التوسط وجهًا واحدًا للداجوني عن هشام وابن الأخرم عن الأخفش عن ابن ذكوان والصوري عن ابن ذكوان وشعبة والكسائي وخلف العاشر . 
4- التوسط والإشباع للنقاش عن ابن ذكوان .
5- الإشباع وجهًا واحدًا للأزرق وحمزة .
ثم قال :- ((وَالْبَعْضُ للِتَّعْظِيمِ عَن ذِي الْقَصْرِ مَدْ)) أي روى بعض الأئمة لمن قصر المنفصل مدّ التعظيم أي إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِـ (لا) النَّافِيَةِ ؛ تَعْظِيمًا فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( لا إِلِـهَ إِلاَّ ) فِي كُلِّ الْقُرْآنِ ، وَمِقْدَارُ الْمَدِّ أَرْبَعُ حَرَكَاتٍ ، وَاسْتَحَبَّهُ ابْنُ الْجَزَرِيِّ فَقَالَ : " مُسْتَحَبٌّ ، وَبِهِ أَعْمَلُ " ، وقد وقع في القرآن ستة وثلاثين مرة ؛ وهي : (البقرة : 163 ، 255) ، (آل عمران : 2،6 ، 18 مرتان) ، (النساء : 87) ، (الأنعام : 102 ، 106) ، (الأعراف : 158) ، (التوبة : 31 ، 129) ، (يونس : 90) ، (هود : 14) ، (الرعد :30) ، (النحل : 2) ، (طه : 8، 14 ، 98) ، (الأنبياء : 25 ، 87) ، (المؤمنون : 116) ، (النمل : 26) ، (القصص : 70، 88) ، (فاطر: 3) ، (الصافات : 35) ، (الزمر: 6) ، (غافر : 3، 65) ، (الدخان : 8) ، (محمد : 19) ، (الحشر : 22 ، 23) ، (التغابن : 13) ، (المزمل : 9) (*) . 

فائدة : أوجه قصر المنفصل لهشام وحفص والتوسط ليعقوب والسوسي والإشباع لابن ذكوان ، والإشباع لكل القراء في المتصل ، ومد التعظيم لأصحاب القصر من زيادات طرق النشر على طريق الشاطبية والتيسير والدرة والتحبير ؛ قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :-
إن ينفصل فالقصر لي عد مُدّ ظلْ ... يُمن وأشبع مِز والاتصال كُلْ
ومَدّ للتعظيم كل من قصر ... انتهى .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[165] ........................* * * وَأَزْرَقٌ إِنْ بَعْدَ هَمْزٍ حَرْفُ مَدْ
[166] مُدَّ لَهُ وَاقْصُرْ وَوَسِّطْ كَنَأَى * * * فَاْلآنَ أُوتُوا إِيْ ءَءَامَنْتُمْ رَأَى
[167] لاَ عَنْ مُنَوَّنٍ وَلاَ السَّاكِنِ صَحْ * * * بِكلْمِةٍ أَوْ هَمْزِ وَصْلٍ فِي اْلأَصَحْ
[168] وَامْنَعْ يُؤَاخِذْ وَبِعَادًا الاُوْلَى * * * خُلْفٌ وَآلآنَ وَإِسْرَائِيلاَ

شرع الناظم في ذكر مذهب الأزرق في تقدم الهمز على المد وأغلب الباب يسمى بمد البدل ؛ ومد البدل هو تقدم الهمز على حرف مد أصله ساكن مبدل من جنس ما قبله نحو :-(وَنَأَى) (الإسراء : 83) ، (فصلت : 51) ،(فَالآنَ) (البقرة : 187)، (أُوتُوا) (النحل : 27) وفي غيرها ،


هامش : (*) قال في النشر (1/345،344) : وََقَدْ وَرَدَ مد التعظيم عَنْ أَصْحَابِ الْقَصْرِ فِي الْمُنْفَصِلِ ، وَنَصَّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ أَبُو مَعْشَرٍ الطَّبَرِيُّ وَأَبُو الْقَاسِمِ الْهُذَلِيُّ، وَابْنُ مِهْرَانَ، وَالْجَاجَانِيُ  ّ، وَغَيْرُهُمْ، وَيُقَالُ لَهُ أَيْضًا: مَدُّ الْمُبَالَغَةِ. قَالَ ابْنُ مِهْرَانَ فِي " كِتَابِ الْمَدَّاتِ " لَهُ: إِنَّمَا سُمِّيَ مَدَّ الْمُبَالَغَةِ ; لِأَنَّهُ طَلَبٌ لِلْمُبَالَغَةِ فِي نَفْيِ إِلَهِيَّةِ سِوَى اللَّهِ سُبْحَانَهُ، قَالَ: وَهَذَا مَعْرُوفٌ عِنْدَ الْعَرَبِ؛ لِأَنَّهَا تُمَدُّ عِنْدَ الدُّعَاءِ عِنْدَ الِاسْتِغَاثَةِ  ، وَعِنْدَ الْمُبَالَغَةِ فِي نَفْيِ شَيْءٍ، وَيَمُدُّونَ مَا لَا أَصْلَ لَهُ بِهَذِهِ الْعِلَّةِ. قَالَ: وَالَّذِي لَهُ أَصْلٌ أَوْلَى وَأَحْرَى. (قُلْتُ) (ابن الجزري) : يُشِيرُ إِلَى كَوْنِهِ اجْتَمَعَ سَبَبَانِ، وَهُمَا الْمُبَالَغَةُ وَوُجُودُ الْهَمْزَةِ كَمَا سَيَأْتِي، وَالَّذِي قَالَهُ فِي ذَلِكَ جَيِّدٌ ظَاهِرٌ. وَقَدِ اسْتَحَبَّ الْعُلَمَاءُ الْمُحَقِّقُونَ مَدَّ الصَّوْتِ بِلَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ إِشْعَارًا بِمَا ذَكَرْنَاهُ وَبِغَيْرِهِ. قَالَ الشَّيْخُ مُحْيِي الدِّينِ النَّوَوِيُّ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - فِي " الْأَذْكَارِ ": وَلِهَذَا كَانَ الْمَذْهَبُ الصَّحِيحُ الْمُخْتَارُ اسْتِحْبَابَ مَدِّ الذَّاكِرِ قَوْلَهُ: (لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ) لِمَا وَرَدَ مِنَ التَّدَبُّرِ. قَالَ: وَأَقْوَالُ السَّلَفِ وَأَئِمَّةِ الْخَلَفِ فِي مَدِّ هَذَا مَشْهُورَةٌ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ. انْتَهَى. (قُلْتُ) (ابن الجزري) : رَوَيْنَا فِي ذَلِكَ حَدِيثَيْنِ مَرْفُوعَيْنِ أَحَدُهُمَا عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ: مَنْ قَالَ: (لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ) وَمَدَّ بِهَا صَوْتَهُ أَسْكَنَهُ اللَّهُ دَارَ الْجَلَالِ - دَارًا سَمَّى بِهَا نَفْسَهُ فَقَالَ: ذُو الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ - وَرَزَقَهُ النَّظَرَ إِلَى وَجْهِهِ. وَالْآخَرُ عَنْ أَنَسٍ: مَنْ قَالَ: (لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ) وَمَدَّهَا هَدَمَتْ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةَ آلَافِ ذَنْبٍ، وَكِلَاهُمَا ضَعِيفَانِ، وَلَكِنَّهُمَا فِي فَضَائِلِ الْأَعْمَالِ .


(إِي ) (يونس : 53) ، ( آمَنتُم ) (الأعراف : 123) ، (طه : 71) ، (الشعراء : 49) ،( رَأَى ) (الأنعام : 76) وفي غيرها ، قرأ الأزرق عن ورش مد البدل بالقصر والتوسط والإشباع ، ولكن يستثنى من ذلك وقوع الهمز منونًا في آخر الكلمة فيبدل التنوين ألفا مدية وقفا ؛ وهو ما يسمى بمدّ العوض نحو :- (رِجَالاً) ، (كَثِيراً ، (وَنِسَاءً) (النساء : 1) . 
قال :- ((وَلاَ السَّاكِنِ صَحْ * * * بِكلْمِةٍ)) أي ويستثنى أيضا وقوع الهمز بعد ساكن صحيح في كلمة نحو :- (قُرْآنٍ) ، (مَسْئُولاً) ، (مَذْءُوماً) ، (الظَّمْآنُ) ، وإنما قال ((بِكلْمِةٍ)) ليحترز من وقوع الهمز بعد ساكن صحيح من كلمتين نحو :- ((مَنْ آمَنَ)) ؛ إذ لا خلاف في جواز مده ، أو بعد لام العرف نحو :- (الآخِرَةِ) ؛ إذ لا خلاف في جواز مده عند الابتداء بالهمز . 
ثم قال :- ((أَوْ هَمْزِ وَصْلٍ فِي اْلأَصَحْ)) أي ويستثنى من تقدم الهمز على المد الابتداء بهمز الوصل نحو :- (اؤْتُمِنَ) ، (ائْتِ) ، (اِئْتُونِي) ، (ائْذَن) هذا على الأصح فَنَصَّ عَلَى اسْتِثْنَائِهِ وَتَرْكِ الزِّيَادَةِ فِي مَدِّهِ أَبُو عَمْرٍو الدَّانِيُّ فِي جَمِيعِ كُتُبِهِ، وَأَبُو مَعْشَرٍ الطَّبَرِيُّ، وَالشَّاطِبِيُّ  ، وَغَيْرُهُمْ ، قوله :- ((فِي اْلأَصَحْ)) إشارة إلى أن هناك مذهبا أخر صحيح وإن لم يرجحه ، وهو زيادة التوسط والمد فيها (*). 

فائدة : قال الإمام ابن الجزري :- وَأَمَّا نَحْوُ (رَأَى الْقَمَرَ، وَرَأَى الشَّمْسَ، وَتَرَاءَى الْجَمْعَانِ) فِي الْوَقْفِ فَإِنَّهُمْ فِيهِ عَلَى أُصُولِهِمُ الْمَذْكُورَةِ مِنَ الْإِشْبَاعِ وَالتَّوَسُّطِ وَالْقَصْرِ ; لِأَنَّ الْأَلِفَ مِنْ نَفْسِ الْكَلِمَةِ، وَذَهَابُهَا وَصْلًا عَارِضٌ فَلَمْ يُعْتَدَّ بِهِ، وَهَذَا مِنَ الْمَنْصُوصِ عَلَيْهِ . (النشر : 1/344،343) ، قلت : وكذلك الوقف على نحو :- (جَاءُوا) ، (وَبَاءُوا) بثلاثة البدل ، وهكذا تلقيت وقرأت والحمد لله رب العالمين .


هامش : (*) وهو ما اختاره بْنُ سُفْيَانَ وَابْنُ شُرَيْحٍ وَمَكِّيٌّ، وَقَالَ فِي " التَّبْصِرَةِ ": وَكَلَا الْوَجْهَيْنِ حَسَنٌ، وَتَرْكُ الْمَدِّ أَقْيَسُ، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْهُ الْمَهْدَوِيُّ وَلَا ابْنُ الْفَحَّامِ وَلَا ابْنُ بَلِّيمَةَ وَلَا صَاحِبُ " الْعُنْوَانِ "، وَلَا الْأَهْوَازِيُّ  ، فَيُحْتَمَلُ مَدُّهُ؛ لِدُخُولِهِ فِي الْقَاعِدَةِ، وَلَا يَضُرُّ عَدَمُ التَّمْثِيلِ بِهِ، وَيُحْتَمَلُ تَرْكُ الْمَدِّ. وَأَنْ يَكُونُوا اسْتَغْنَوْا عَنْ ذَلِكَ بِمَا مَثَّلُوهُ مِنْ غَيْرِهِ، وَهُوَ الْأَوْلَى، فَوَجْهُ الْمَدِّ وُجُودُ حَرْفِ مَدٍّ بَعْدَ هَمْزَةٍ مُحَقَّقَةٍ لَفْظًا، وَإِنْ عَرَضَتِ ابْتِدَاءً، وَوَجْهُ الْقَصْرِ كَوْنُ هَمْزَةِ الْوَصْلِ عَارِضَةً وَالِابْتِدَاءُ بِهَا عَارِضٌ، فَلَمْ يُعْتَدَّ بِالْعَارِضِ، وَهَذَا هُوَ الْأَصَحُّ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ .


ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَامْنَعْ يُؤَاخِذْ)) أي استثنى الأئمة من تقدم الهمز على المد كلمة (يُؤَاخِذُ) كيف أتت في القرآن الكريم ، واتفق أهل الأداء على ذلك خلافا للشاطبي رحمه الله ، ومعلوم أن لورش إبدال الواو منها : (يواخذ) كما سيأتي في باب الهمز المفرد . 
قوله :- ((وَبِعَادًا الاُوْلَى * * * خُلْفٌ وَآلآنَ وَإِسْرَائِيلاَ  )) أي وقع الخلاف عن الأئمة في مدّ (توسط وإشباع) أو قصر هذه الكلمات الثلاث :- 
أولا :- (عَادً الُاولَى) (النجم: 50) (1) مع العلم أنه قد قرأ بنقل حركة همزة الأولى إلى اللام قبلها وحذف الهمزة مع إدغام تنوين عادا في لام الأولى .
ثانيًا :- (إِسْرَائِيلَ) حَيْثُ وَقَعَتْ .(2) 
ثالثًا :- (آلْآنَ) الْمُسْتَفْهَمُ بِهَا فِي حَرْفَيْ يُونُسَ (آلْآنَ وَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ بِهِ تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ  ) (51) ، (آلْآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ) (91) أَعْنِي الْمَدَّ بَعْدَ اللَّامِ . (3) 

توضيح مذهب الأزرق في مد البدل
القصر ..............................  .... التوســـــط ........................ المـــــــد
عن منون مثل (رجالا) ..............................  .................... ..........
عن ساكن صحيح بكلمة مثل (قرآن) ..............................  .................
همز وصل مثل (ائْتِ) (راجح).......همز وصل مثل (ائْتِ)............. همز وصل مثل (ائْتِ)
يواخذ ..............................  .................... ...........................
عَادً الُاولَى (بخلف) .................... عَادً الُاولَى..............  ........... عَادً الُاولَى
َآلآنَ (يونس) (بخلف)....................  .. آلآنَ ..............................  .آلآنَ 
إِسْرَائِيل (بخلف) ......................... إِسْرَائِيل ........................... إِسْرَائِيل
باقي الباب ............................. باقي الباب ........................ باقي الباب


هامش : (1) لَمْ يَسْتَثْنِهَا صَاحِبُ " التَّيْسِيرِ " فِيهِ، وَاسْتَثْنَاهَا فِي جَامِعِهِ، وَنَصَّ عَلَى الْخِلَافِ فِي غَيْرِهِمَا كَحَرْفَيْ (آلْآنَ) فِي يُونُسَ. وَنَصَّ عَلَى اسْتِثْنَائِهَا مَكِّيٌّ وَابْنُ سُفْيَانَ وَالْمَهْدَوِيُ  ّ وَابْنُ شُرَيْحٍ، وَأَمَّا صَاحِبُ " الْعُنْوَانِ "، وَصَاحِبُ " الْكَامِلِ "، وَالْأَهْوَازِي  ُّ وَأَبُو مَعْشَرٍ وَابْنُ بَلِّيمَةَ فَلَمْ يَذْكُرُوا: (آلْآنَ، وَلَا عَادًا الْأُولَى) بَلْ وَلَا نَصُّوا عَلَى الْهَمْزِ الْمُغَيَّرِ فِي هَذَا الْبَابِ وَلَا تَعَرَّضُوا لَهُ بِمِثَالٍ وَلَا غَيْرِهِ ، (ويحتمل الوجهين عنهم ، ورجح الإمام ابن الجزري احتمال عدم المد عنهم) ، ونص صَاحِبُ " التَّجْرِيدِ " على المدّ . (2) نَصَّ عَلَى اسْتِثْنَائِهَا أَبُو عَمْرٍو الدَّانِيُّ وَأَصْحَابُهُ، وَتَبِعَهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ الشَّاطِبِيُّ فَلَمْ يَحْكِ فِيهَا خِلَافًا، وَوَجَّهَ بِطُولِ الْكَلِمَةِ وَكَثْرَةِ دَوْرِهَا وَثِقَلِهَا بِالْعُجْمَةِ، مَعَ أَنَّهَا أَكْثَرُ مَا تَجِيءُ مَعَ كَلِمَةِ (بَنِي) فَتَجْتَمِعُ ثَلَاثُ مَدَّاتٍ فَاسْتَثْنَى مَدَّ الْيَاءِ تَخْفِيفًا، وَنَصَّ عَلَى تَخْفِيفِهَا ابْنُ سُفْيَانَ وَأَبُو طَاهِرِ بْنُ خَلَفٍ وَابْنُ شُرَيْحٍ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ عِبَارَةِ مَكِّيٍّ، وَالْأَهْوَازِي  ِّ وَالْخُزَاعِيِّ وَأَبِي الْقَاسِمِ بْنِ الْفَحَّامِ وَأَبِي الْحَسَنِ الْحُصْرِيِّ؛ لِأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَسْتَثْنُوهَا. 
(3) فَنَصَّ عَلَى اسْتِثْنَائِهَا ابْنُ سُفْيَانَ وَالْمَهْدَوِيُ  ّ وَابْنُ شُرَيْحٍ وَلَمْ يَسْتَثْنِهَا مَكِّيٌّ فِي كُتُبِهِ، وَلَا الدَّانِيُّ فِي تَيْسِيرِهِ، وَاسْتَثْنَاهَا فِي " الْجَامِعِ "، وَنَصَّ فِي غَيْرِهِمَا بِخِلَافٍ فِيهَا، فَقَالَ فِي " الْإِيجَازِ " وَ " الْمُفْرَدَاتِ ": إِنَّ بَعْضَ الرُّوَاةِ لَمْ يَزِدْ فِي تَمْكِينِهَا، وَأَجْرَى الْخِلَافَ فِيهَا الشَّاطِبِيُّ (النشر بتصرف يسير 1/342،341).


قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[169] وَحَرْفَيِ اللِّينِ قُبَيْلَ هَمْزَةِ * * * عَنْهُ امْدُدَنْ وَوَسِّطَنْ بِكِلْمَةِ
[170] لاَ مَوْئِلاً مَوْءُودَةٌ وَالْبَعْضُ قَدْ * * * قَصَّرَ سَوْءاتٍ وَبَعْضٌ خَصَّ مَدْ
[171] شَيْئٍ لَهُ مَعْ حَمْزَةٍ وَالْبَعْضُ مَدْ * * * لِحَمْزَةٍ فِي نَفْيِ لاَ كَلاَ مَرَدْ

يتحدث الناظم عن مذهب الأزرق في مد اللين المهموز بكلمة ؛ وهُوَ إِطَالَةُ الصَّوْتِ بِالْوَاوِ أَوِ الْيَاءِ السَّاكِنَتَيْن  ِ ، الْمَفْتُوحُ مَا قَبْلَهُمَا إذا ما وقع بعدهما همز نحو :- (شَيْءٍ) ، (كَهَيْئَةِ) ، قال :- ((عَنْهُ امْدُدَنْ وَوَسِّطَنْ بِكِلْمَةِ)) أي قرأ الأزرق بوجهين هما الإشباع والتوسط ، واحترز بقوله ((بِكِلْمَةِ)) عن وقوعه من كلمتين نحو :- (خَلَوْا إِلَى) ؛ إذ لا خلاف في نقله ولا مدّ . ثم قال :- ((لاَ مَوْئِلاً مَوْءُودَةٌ)) أي يستثنى للأزرق من اللين المهموز كلمة :- (مَوْئِلاً) (الكهف : 58) ، وكلمة :- (المَوْءُودَةُ) (التكوير : 8) ؛ إذ لا خلاف في قصرهما ، قال في النشر (1/347) :- وَانْفَرَدَ صَاحِبُ " التَّجْرِيدِ " بَعْدمَ اسْتِثْنَاءِ (مَوْئِلًا) فَخَالَفَ سَائِرَ الرُّوَاةِ عَنِ الْأَزْرَقِ . ا هـ ، قلت : ولا عبرة بهذا الانفراد ؛ ولهذا أسقطه من الطيبة . 

ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَالْبَعْضُ قَدْ * * * قَصَّرَ سَوْءاتٍ)) أي وقد روى بعض الأئمة عن الأزرق القصر في الواو من كلمة (سَوْءات) ، وقد وقعت في خمسة مواضع :- (سَوْءَاتِهِمَا) (الأعراف : 20،27) ، (سَوْءَاتُهُمَا) (الأعراف: 22) ، (طه : 121) ، (سَوْءَاتِكُمْ) (الأعراف : 26) (*)
قال الشيخ المتولي رحمه الله :- لو قُلنا بمدّ البدل للدّاني عن أبي الفَتح و ابن خَاقَان فهل توسَّط الواو من (سوءات) حينئذ ، قال : الظاهر نعم لأن الداني لم يستثنها (الروض النضير : 211) ؛ قلت : أي يجوز للدّاني توسط الواو مع إشباع البدل من (سوءات) . 


هامش : (*) قال في النشر (1/347) :- فَنَصَّ عَلَى اسْتِثْنَائِهَا الْمَهْدَوِيُّ فِي " الْهِدَايَةِ "، وَابْنُ سُفْيَانَ فِي " الْهَادِي "، وَابْنُ شُرَيْحٍ فِي " الْكَافِي "، وَأَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ فِي " التَّبْصِرَةِ "، وَالْجُمْهُورُ، وَلَمْ يَسْتَثْنِهَا أَبُو عَمْرٍو الدَّانِيُّ فِي " التَّيْسِيرِ " وَلَا فِي سَائِرِ كُتُبِهِ، وَكَذَلِكَ ذَكَرَ الْأَهْوَازِيُّ فِي كِتَابِهِ الْكَبِيرِ، وَنَصَّ عَلَى الْخِلَافِ فِيهَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ الشَّاطِبِيُّ، وَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ الْخِلَافُ عَلَى الْمَدِّ الْمُتَوَسِّطِ وَالْقَصْرِ، فَإِنِّي لَا أَعْلَمُ أَحَدًا رَوَى الْإِشْبَاعَ فِي هَذَا الْبَابِ إِلَّا وَهُوَ يَسْتَثْنِي (سَوْآتٍ) فَعَلَى هَذَا لَا يَتَأَتَّى فِيهَا لِوَرْشٍ سِوَى أَرْبَعَةِ أَوْجُهٍ، وَهِيَ قَصْرُ الْوَاوِ مَعَ الثَّلَاثَةِ فِي الْهَمْزَةِ طَرِيقُ مَنْ قَدَّمْنَا، وَالرَّابِعُ التَّوَسُّطُ فِيهَا طَرِيقُ الدَّانِيِّ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ. وَقَدْ نَظَمْتُ ذَلِكَ فِي بَيْتٍ وَهُوَ: وَسَوْآتُ قَصْرُ الْوَاوِ وَالْهَمْزِ ثُلِّثَا ... وَوَسْطُهُمَا فَالْكُلُّ أَرْبَعَةٌ نَادِرُ . ا هـ .
(**) قال في النشر (1/347) :- وَهَذَا مَذْهَبُ أَبِي الْحَسَنِ طَاهِرِ بْنِ غَلْبُونَ وَأَبِي الطَّاهِرِ صَاحِبِ " الْعُنْوَانِ "، وَأَبِي الْقَاسِمِ الطَّرَسُوسِيِّ وَأَبِي عَلِيٍّ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ بَلِّيمَةَ صَاحِبِ " التَّلْخِيصِ "، وَأَبِي الْفَضْلِ الْخُزَاعِيِّ، وَغَيْرِهِمْ، وَاخْتَلَفَ هَؤُلَاءِ فِي قَدْرِ هَذَا الْمَدِّ، فَابْنُ بَلِّيمَةَ وَالْخُزَاعِيُّ وَابْنُ غَلْبُونَ يَرَوْنَ أَنَّهُ التَّوَسُّطُ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ الدَّانِيُّ عَلَيْهِ، وَالطَّرَسُوسِي  ُّ، وَصَاحِبُ " الْعُنْوَانِ " يَرَيَانِ أَنَّهُ الْإِشْبَاعُ، وَبِهِ قَرَأْتُ مِنْ طَرِيقِهِمَا.


1- توضيح مذاهب القراء والرواة وصلا في اللين المهموز (المذهب الأول للأزرق وحمزة)
وجه المقارنة ......... القصر ................ التوسط ........................ المـد
اللين المهموز ... الكل إلا الأزرق ............ الأزرق ........................ الأزرق
(سوءات) .. كل القراء بلا استثناء........... الأزرق ..............................  .
.... استثنى الأزرق (موئلا) بالكهف ، (الموءودة) بالتكوير ؛ فليس له فيهما إلا القصر كباقي القراء .

ثم قال الناظم رحمه الله :- ((وَبَعْضٌ خَصَّ مَدْ.شَيْئٍ لَهُ)) أي أن بعض الأئمة رووا للأزرق عن ورش وجه مد اللين في :- (شَيْء) فقط كيف جاءت نصبا ورفعا وجرا ، وَقَصْرَ سَائِرِ الْبَابِ .(**) 
قال الناظم :- ((وَبَعْضٌ خَصَّ مَدْ.شَيْئٍ لَهُ مَعْ حَمْزَةٍ)) أي أن بعض الأئمة رووا لحمزة أنه يوافق الأزرق في وجه مدّ (شيء) كيف جاءت رفعا ونصبا وجرا ، والمقصود بمد (شيء) عند حمزة التوسط (***) . 

2- توضيح مذاهب القراء والرواة وصلا في (شيء) خاصة (المذهب الثاني للأزرق وحمزة)
وجه المقارنة ......... القصر ................. التوسط ........................ المـــد
(شيء) فقط ...الكل إلا الأزرق.............. الأزرق ........................ الأزرق
......................حمزة ...................... حمزة ..............................  ..

ثم قال :- ((وَالْبَعْضُ مَدْ * * * لِحَمْزَةٍ فِي نَفْيِ لاَ كَلاَ مَرَدْ)) يعني روى بعض الأئمة عن حمزة الزيادة في المد بعد (لا) (النافية للجنس اتفاقا) نحو :- (لاَّ مَرَدَّ) (الروم: 43) ؛ لسبب معنوي ؛ وهو المبالغة في النفي والتبرئة ، وقُدّر هذا المد بأربع حركات (التوسط) ، وقد وقع هذا المد في القرآن في ثلاثة وأربعين موضعا مع حذف المكرر ، وقد جمعها الشيخ المتولي رحمه الله في الروض النضير (151) فقال :-
(لا ريب ، لا علم ، لا شِية ، لا جناح ، لا عدوان ، فلا رفث و لا فسوق ولا جدال ، لا طاقة ، لا خَلاق ، لا غَالب ، لا خير ، فلا كاشف ، لا مبدل ، لا شريك ، فلا هادي ، لا 

هامش : (***) قال في النشر (1/348،347) :- وَاخْتَلَفَ أَيْضًا بَعْضُ الْأَئِمَّةِ مِنَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ وَالْمَغَارِبَة  ِ فِي مَدِّ (شَيْءٍ) كَيْفَ أَتَى عَنْ حَمْزَةَ، فَذَهَبَ أَبُو الطَّيِّبِ بْنُ غَلْبُونَ وَصَاحِبُ " الْعُنْوَانِ "، وَأَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْحَسَنُ بْنُ بَلِّيمَةَ، وَغَيْرُهُمْ إِلَى مَدِّهِ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ نَصِّ أَبِي الْحَسَنِ بْنِ غَلْبُونَ فِي " التَّذْكِرَةِ "، وَذَهَبَ الْآخَرُونَ إِلَى أَنَّهُ السَّكْتُ دُونَ الْمَدِّ. وَعَلَى ذَلِكَ حَمَلَ الدَّانِيُّ كَلَامَ ابْنِ غَلْبُونَ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ عَلَيْهِ، وَبِهِ أَخَذْنَا أَيْضًا، وَقَالَ فِي " الْكَافِي ": إِنَّهُ قَرَأَ الْوَجْهَيْنِ - يَعْنِي مِنَ الْمَدِّ وَالسَّكْتِ – وَهُمَا أَيْضًا فِي " التَّبْصِرَةِ "، وَالْمُرَادُ بِالْمَدِّ عِنْدَ مَنْ رَوَاهُ مِنْ هَؤُلَاءِ هُوَ التَّوَسُّطُ، وَبِهِ قَرَأْتُ مِنْ طَرِيقِ مَنْ رَوَى الْمَدَّ، وَلَمْ يَرَوِهِ عَنْهُ إِلَّا مَنْ رَوَى السَّكْتَ فِي غَيْرِهِ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ .


ملجأ ، لا تبديل ، فلا راد ، لا جرم ، لا عاصم، فلا كيل ، لا تثريب، لا مرد ، لا معقب ، لا قوة ، لا مساس ، لا عوج ، فلا كُفران ، لا برهان ،لا بشرى ، لا ضير ، لا قِبَلَ ، لا مقام ، فلا فَوت ، فلا ممسك ، فلا مرسل ، فلا صريخ ، لا ظلم ، لا حجة ، لا مولى ، فلا ناصر ، لا وزر ) . ا هـ . (****)
فائدة
وجه قصر جميع باب اللين المهموز إلا (شيء) كيف وقعت رفعا ونصبا وجرا للأزرق عن ورش ، ووجه توسط ومدّ (إسرائيل) حيث أتت في القرآن الكريم ، ووجه مد التبرئة لحمزة ووجه موافقة حمزة ورشا في توسط (شيء) كيف وقعت رفعا ونصبا وجرا ، ووجه القصر والتوسط في المنفصل لورش (طريق الأصبهاني) وفويق القصر والتوسط في المتصل له أيضا هي من زيادات طرق النشر على طريق الشاطبية والتيسير والدرة والتحبير، قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :-
قصر ... واللين غير لفظ شيء جددا ... وعنه إسرائيل وسّط وامددا.
كلا مَرَدَّ الوسْطَ مع شيء فُلا ... والأصبهاني كقالونَ تلا . انتهى .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[172] وَأَشْبِعِ الْمَدَّ لِسَاكِنٍ لَزِمْ * * * وَنَحْوُ عَيْنٍ فَالثَّلاَثَةُ لَهُمْ
[173] كَسَاكِنِ الْوَقْفِ وَفِي اللِّينِ يَقِلْ * * * طُولٌ وَأَقْوَى السَّبَبَيْنِ يَسْتَقِلْ

هذا بيان لحكم المدّ الفرعي المتوقف على سكون بعده لازما أو عارضا ، أما اللازم (الذي لا يتغير وصلا ولا وقفا) فهو نوعان مشدد وغير مشدد ، فالمشدد نحو :- (الضَّالِّينَ) ، (شَاقُّوا) فقد قرأه كل القراء بالإشباع ، ثم قال :- ((وَنَحْوُ عَيْنٍ فَالثَّلاَثَةُ لَهُمْ)) أي وأما اللازم غير المشدد وهو إذا سُبِقَ الساكنُ اللازم بحرف لين كما في (ع) من قوله تعالى :- (كهيعص) (مريم 

هامش : (****) قال في النشر (1/345) :- نَصَّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ لَهُ أَبُو طَاهِرِ بْنُ سَوَّارٍ فِي " الْمُسْتَنِيرِ " وَنَصَّ عَلَيْهِ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ سِبْطُ الْخَيَّاطِ فِي " الْمُبْهِجِ " مِنْ رِوَايَةِ خَلَفٍ، عَنْ سُلَيْمٍ، عَنْهُ، وَنَصَّ عَلَيْهِ أَبُو الْحَسَنِ بْنُ فَارِسٍ فِي كِتَابِهِ الْجَامِعِ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَعْدَانَ، عَنْ سُلَيْمٍ، وَقَالَ أَبُو الْفَضْلِ الْخُزَاعِيُّ: قَرَأْتُ بِهِ أَدَاءً مِنْ طَرِيقِ خَلَفٍ، وَابْنِ سَعْدَانَ، وَخَلَّادٍ، وَابْنِ جُبَيْرٍ، وَرُوَيْمِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ، كُلُّهُمْ عَنْ حَمْزَةَ.(قُلْتُ  ) وَقَدْرُ الْمَدِّ فِي ذَلِكَ فِيمَا قَرَأْنَا بِهِ وَسَطٌ لَا يَبْلُغُ الْإِشْبَاعَ، وَكَذَا نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ الْأُسْتَاذُ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْقَصَّاعِ، وَذَلِكَ لِضَعْفِ سَبَبِهِ عَنْ سَبَبِ الْهَمْزِ . 


:1) ، (حم عسق) (الشُّورَى : 1) فقد قرأ جميع القراء بثلاثة أوجه : القصر والتوسط والإشباع(**) ، وانطلاقا من هذه القاعدة قرأ ابن كثير (هَاتَينِّ) فِي الْقَصَصِ (27) ، (وَاللَّذَينِّ) فِي فُصِّلَتْ (29) فَيَجْرِي لَهُ فِيهِمَا الثَّلَاثَةُ الْأَوْجُهِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ِ عَلَى مَذْهَبِ مَنْ تَقَدَّم َ(***).
ثم قال :- ((كَسَاكِنِ الْوَقْفِ)) أي تجوز هذه الأوجه الثلاثة في نحو (عين) كجوازها في السكون العارض للوقف نحو :- ( اللَّهَ ) ، ( الرَّحِيمِ ) ، ( مُخْتَلِفُونَ ) . ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَفِي اللِّينِ يَقِلْ طُولٌ)) أي يقل وجه الإشباع في الوقف على مد اللين نحو :- (الْبَيْتِ) ، وأكثر الأئمة على القصر والتوسط ، هذا بخلاف اللين المهموز للأزرق نحو :- (شيء) فإن فيه التوسط والإشباع وصلا ووقفا كما تقدم .
فائدة : وجوه القصر في (عين) فاتحة مريم وفصلت ، و(هَاتَينِّ) فِي الْقَصَصِ (27) ، (وَاللَّذَينِّ) فِي فُصِّلَتْ (29) من زيادات طرق النشر على طريق تحبير التيسير والشاطبية ؛ قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :-عين اقصرًا للكل ذَيْنِ تَيْنِ دَرْ . انتهى . 


هامش : (**) قال في النشر :- (في (ع) من فاتحة مريم وفصلت) اخْتَلَفَ أَهْلُ الْأَدَاءِ فِي إِشْبَاعِهَا وفِي تَوَسُّطِهَا، وَفِي قَصْرِهَا لِكُلٍّ مِنَ الْقُرَّاءِ، فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَجْرَاهَا مَجْرَى حَرْفِ الْمَدِّ، فَأَشْبَعَ مَدَّهَا لِالْتِقَاءِ السَّاكِنَيْنِ، وَهَذَا مَذْهَبُ أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ مُجَاهِدٍ وَأَبِي الْحَسَنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ بِشْرٍ الْأَنْطَاكِيِّ وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ الْأُذْفُوِيِّ، وَاخْتِيَارُ أَبِي مُحَمَّدٍ مَكِّيٍّ وَأَبِي الْقَاسِمِ الشَّاطِبِيِّ، وَحَكَاهُ أَبُو عَمْرٍو الدَّانِيُّ فِي جَامِعِهِ عَنْ بَعْضِ مَنْ ذَكَرْنَا، وَقَالَ: هُوَ قِيَاسُ قَوْلِ مَنْ رَوَى عَنْ وَرْشٍ الْمَدَّ فِي (شَيْءٍ، وَالسُّوءَ) وَشِبْهِهِمَا، ذَكَرَهُ فِي " الْهِدَايَةِ "، عَنْ وَرْشٍ وَحْدَهُ - يَعْنِي مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْأَزْرَقِ، وَكَذَا كَانَ يَأْخُذُ ابْنُ سُفْيَانَ، وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَخَذَ بِالتَّوَسُّطِ نَظَرًا لِفَتْحِ مَا قَبْلُ، وَرِعَايَةً لِلْجَمْعِ بَيْنَ السَّاكِنَيْنِ، وَهَذَا مَذْهَبُ أَبِي الطَّيِّبِ عَبْدِ الْمُنْعِمِ بْنِ غَلْبُونَ، وَابْنِهِ أَبِي الْحَسَنِ طَاهِرِ بْنِ غَلْبُونَ وَأَبِي الْحَسَنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ الْأَنْطَاكِيِّ وَأَبِي الطَّاهِرِ صَاحِبِ " الْعُنْوَانِ "، وَأَبِي الْفَتْحِ بْنِ شَيْطَا وَأَبِي عَلِيٍّ صَاحِبِ " الرَّوْضَةِ "، وَغَيْرِهِمْ، وَهُوَ قِيَاسُ مَنْ رَوَى عَنْ وَرْشٍ التَّوَسُّطَ فِي (شَيْءٍ) وَبَابِهِ، وَهُوَ الْأَقْيَسُ لِغَيْرِهِ وَالْأَظْهَرُ، وَهُوَ الْوَجْهُ الثَّانِي فِي " جَامِعِ الْبَيَانِ "، وَ " حِرْزِ الْأَمَانِيِّ "، وَ " التَّبْصِرَةِ "، وَغَيْرِهِمَا، وَهُوَ أَحَدُ الْوَجْهَيْنِ فِي كِفَايَةِ أَبِي الْعِزِّ الْقَلَانِسِيِّ عَنِ الْجَمِيعِ، وَفِي " الْكَافِي " عَنْ وَرْشٍ وَحْدَهُ بِخِلَافٍ، وَهَذَانَ الْوَجْهَانِ مُخْتَارَانِ لِجَمِيعِ الْقُرَّاءِ عِنْدَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ  ، وَالْمَغَارِبَة  ِ، وَمَنْ تَبِعَهُمْ، وَأَخَذَ بِطَرِيقِهِمْ، وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَجْرَاهَا مَجْرَى الْحُرُوفِ الصَّحِيحَةِ فَلَمْ يَزِدْ فِي تَمْكِينِهَا عَلَى مَا فِيهَا، وَهَذَا مَذْهَبُ أَبِي طَاهِرِ بْنِ سَوَّارٍ، وَأَبِي مُحَمَّدٍ سِبْطِ الْخَيَّاطِ وَأَبِي الْعَلَاءِ الْهَمْدَانِيِّ  ، وَهُوَ الْوَجْهُ الثَّانِي عِنْدَ أَبِي الْعِزِّ الْقَلَانِسِيِّ  ، وَاخْتِيَارُ مُتَأَخِّرِي الْعِرَاقِيِّين  َ قَاطِبَةً، وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي " الْهِدَايَةِ " وَ " الْهَادِي " وَ " الْكَافِي " لِغَيْرِ وَرْشٍ، وَهُوَ الْوَجْهُ الثَّانِي فِيهِ لِوَرْشٍ، وَقَالَ: لَمْ يَكُنْ أَحَدٌ مَدَّهَا إِلَّا وَرْشًا بِاخْتِلَافٍ عَنْهُ. النشر (1/349،348) .
(***) وَمِمَّنْ نَصَّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمَدَّ فِيهِمَا كَالْمَدِّ فِي (الضَّالِّينَ، وَهَذَانِّ) الْحَافِظُ أَبُو عَمْرٍو الدَّانِيُّ فِي جَامِعِهِ فِي بَابِ الْمَدِّ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ " التَّيْسِيرِ " وَنَصَّ فِي سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ مِنْ " جَامِعِ الْبَيَانِ " عَلَى الْإِشْبَاعِ فِي (هَذَانِّ) وَالتَّمْكِينِ فِيهِمَا، وَهُوَ صَرِيحٌ فِي التَّوَسُّطِ وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ سَائِرُ الْمُؤَلِّفِينَ فِيهِمَا إِشْبَاعًا وَلَا تَوَسُّطًا ; فَلِذَلِكَ كَانَ الْقَصْرُ فِيهِمَا مَذْهَبُ الْجُمْهُورِ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ . (النشر1/349).


ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَأَقْوىَ السَّبَبَيْنِ يَسْتَقِلْ)) إشارة إلى قاعدة هامة في باب المدّ ؛ وهي أنه إذا اجتمع سببان للمد قوي وضعيف فإن العمل بالأقوى (يستقل) أي ينفرد ويلغى الضعيف . 
، وَإِلَيْكَ تَرْتِيبُ الْمُدُودِ مِنْ حَيْثُ الْقُوَةُ تَنَازُلِيًا :
الْمَدُ الَّلازِمِ ثُمَّ الْمُتَصِلُ ثُمَّ الْعَارِضُ لِلسُكُونِ ثُمَّ الْمُنْفَصِلُ ثُمَّ الْبَدَلُ ثُمَّ ما كان لسبب معنوي كمد التبرئة ومد التعظيم ، وَقَدْ أَشَارَ الْعَلامَةُ السَّمَنُّودِيُ  ّ إِِِلََى تَرْتِيبِ الْمُدُودِ بِقَوْلِهِ :
أَقْوَى الْمُدُودِ لازِمٌ فَمَا اتَّصَلْ فَعَارِضٌ فَذُو انْفِصَالٍ فَبَدَلْ
وَسَبـَبَا مَـدِّ إِذَا مَـا وُجِدَا فـَإِنَّ أَقْوَى السَّبَبَيْنِ انْفَرَدَا . ا هـ .
وأما اللين فهو في مرتبة أقل من العارض وأشار إلى ذلك شيخ شيخي العلامة : محمد عبد الرحمن الخليجي رحمه الله فقال في مقرب التحرير :
أقوي المدود لازم فما لَحِق ... فالمتصل فعارض السكون ثق
فالمنفصل وأضعف الكل البدل ... واللين عن مد لعارض نزل . ا هـ .
وَدُونَكَ الأَمْثِلَةََ :- أ- كَلِمَةُ : (آمِّينَ ) (المائدة : 2) اجْتَمَعَ فِيهَا مَدُّ الْبَدَلِ مَعَ الْمَدِّ الَّلازِمِ الْكِلْمِيِّ الْمُثَقَّلِ ؛ فَقُدِّمَ الأَقْوَى.
ب - كَلِمَتَا :( بُرَآءُ ) ، (رِئَاء) اجْتَمَعَ فِيهِمَا مَدُّ الْبَدَلِ مَعَ الْمَدِّ الْمُتَصِلِ ؛ فَقُدِّمَ الأَقْوَى .
ج – قوله تعالى :- (لاَ أَيْمَانَ) (التوبة : 12) اجتمع فيه لحمزة مد التبرئة والمد المنفصل ؛ فَقُدِّمَ الأَقْوَى .
د - قوله تعالى :- (وَجَاؤُواْ أَبَاهُمْ) (يوسف : 16) اجتمع فيه مد البدل والمد المنفصل ؛ فالأزرق – مثلا- ليس له إلا الإشباع ؛ لأن المنفصل أقوَى من البدل .
هـ – للأزرق في قوله تعالى :- (وَإِذَا لَقُواْ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ قَالُواْ آمَنَّا وَإِذَا خَلَوْاْ إِلَى شَيَاطِينِهِمْ قَالُواْ إِنَّا مَعَكْمْ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُسْتَهْزِؤُونَ  ) (البقرة : 14) ستة أوجه : قصر البدل (آمَنُواْ) ، (آمَنَّا )مع ثلاثة البدل العارض من (مُسْتَهْزِؤُون  ) ، وتوسط البدل (آمَنُواْ) ، (آمَنَّا )مع توسط وإشباع البدل العارض من (مُسْتَهْزِؤُون  ) ، ثم إشباعهما معًا . 
وقد ألحق الأئمة بالمد اللازم ما أدغمه بعض الرواة من التاءات وغيرها كإدغام حمزة التاء في مثلها من قوله تعالى :- (وَالصَّافَّاتِ صَفاًّ) (الصافات: 1) ، وكإدغام البزي في نحو قوله تعالى :- (وَلاَ تَيَمَّمُوا ) (البقرة : 267) ، وكإدغام هشام النون في مثلها من قوله تعالى :- (أَتُمِدُّونَنِ) (النمل: 36) ، وفي هذا يقول الشيخ المنصوري رحمه الله :-
وقبل صفًّا ألحقوا ما يلزم ... مثل تمدونن ولا تيمموا . ا هـ .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[174] وَالْمَدُّ أَوْلَى إِنْ تَغَيَّرَ السَّبَبْ * * * وَبَقِيَ اْلأَثَرُ أَوْ فَاقْصُرْ أَحَبْ

يشير الناظم إلى قاعدة أخرى ، وهي تغير سبب المدّ سواء كان همزًا أو سكونا ، أما الهمز ففي الهمزتين من كلمتين ، نحو :- (هَـؤُلاء إِن) (البقرة : 31) قرأ قالون والبزي بتسهيل الهمزة الأولى - بين الهمز وبين الياء المدية - مع المد والقصر ، والهمز هو سبب المد ، وقد تغير الهمز بالتسهيل ، وبقي أثر الهمز حينئذ يكون المدّ مقدما وأولى لهما من القصر ، وقرأ أبو عمرو وقنبل ورويس بخلف عنهما بإسقاط الهمزة الثانية ، فعندهم يكون القصر مقدما وأولى ، وهذا معنى قوله :- ((أَوْ فَاقْصُرْ أَحَبْ)) أي القصر أولى لزوال أثر الهمز ، وكذلك وقف حمزة على :- (السُّفَهَاءُ) فالتسهيل بالروم مع المد أولى ، وعند الوقف بالإبدال يكون القصر أولى ، وأما إذا كان سبب المدّ السكون وطرأ تغيير للوصل في نحو :- ( الــم . اللَّهُ) (آل عمران : 2،1) فيكون لجميع القراء - إلا أبا جعفر – وجهان ؛ الأول : فتح الميم مع المدّ ؛ للأصل وعدم الاعتداد بعارض التحريك ، الثاني :- فتح الميم مع القصر ؛ للاعتداد بعارض التحريك وهو أولى، قال في النشر :- وَكَذَلِكَ يَجُوزُ لِوَرْشٍ وَمَنْ وَافَقَهُ عَلى النَّقْلِ فِي (الم . أَحَسِبَ) (العنكبوت : 2،1) الْوَجْهَانِ الْمَذْكُورَانِ بِالْقَاعِدَةِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ . وَمِمَّنْ نَصَّ عَلَى تَرْكِ الْمَدِّ إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّخَّاسُ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُمَرَ بْنِ خَيْرُونَ الْقَيْرَوَانِي  ُّ، عَنْ أَصْحَابِهِمَا، عَنْ وَرْشٍ. وَقَالَ الْحَافِظُ أَبُو عَمْرٍو الدَّانِيُّ: وَالْوَجْهَانِ جَيِّدَانِ، وَمِمَّنْ نَصَّ عَلَى الْوَجْهَيْنِ أَيْضًا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ مَكِّيٌّ وَأَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْمَهْدَوِيُّ . وَقَالَ الْأُسْتَاذُ أَبُو الْحَسَنِ طَاهِرُ بْنُ غَلْبُونَ فِي " التَّذْكِرَةِ ": وَكِلَا الْقَوْلَيْنِ حَسَنٌ غَيْرَ أَنِّي بِغَيْرِ مَدٍّ قَرَأْتُ فِيهِمَا، وَبِهِ آخُذُ. (قُلْتُ) (ابن الجزري) : إِنَّمَا رُجِّحَ الْقَصْرُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ السَّاكِنَ ذَهَبَ بِالْحَرَكَةِ (النشر :1/360،359) . تم شرح الباب ، والحمد لله رب العالمين .

وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله ، نسأل الله الإخلاص والتوفيق والقبول ، وصلّ اللهم وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحلقة السابعة عشرة - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر - بَابُ الهَمْزَتَيْنِ مِنْ كَلِمَةٍ 
بَابُ الهَمْزَتَيْنِ مِنْ كَلِمَةٍ (22)
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[175] ثَانِيهِمَا سَهِّلْ غِنَى حِرْمٍ حَلاَ * * * وَخُلْفُ ذِي الْفَتْحِ لَوىَ أَبْدِلْ جَلاَ
[176] خُلْفًا ..............................  .................... ..........
هذا الباب ذكر فيه الناظم رحمه الله مذاهب القراء والرواة في الهمزتين المتتابعتين من كلمة ، والهمزة الأولى منهما لا بد أن تكون مفتوحة وأما الثانية فتكون بالفتح أو بالكسر أو بالضم كما قال الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله :- وَأَضْرُبُ جَمْعِ الْهَمْزَتَيْنِ ثَلاَثَةٌ ... ءأَنْذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ أَئِنَّا أَءُنْزِلاَ
، قال الناظم الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- ((ثَانِيهِمَا سَهِّلْ غِنَى حِرْمٍ حَلاَ)) أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (غ) ، (حرم) ، (حلا) وهم رويس والمدنيان والمكي والبصري قرءوا بتسهيل الهمزة الثانية من الهمزتين سواء كانت الثانية مفتوحة نحو :- (أَأَنذَرْتَهُم  ) (البقرة : 6) ، أو مكسورة :- (أَإِلَهٌ) (النمل : 62،61،60) أو مضمومة :- (أَؤُنَبِّئُكُم) (آل عمران :15) ، (*) وهم على أصولهم ؛ فرويس وورش وابن كثير المكي بالتسهيل بلا إدخال ، وقالون وأبو جعفر المدني وأبو عمرو البصري بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، ويزاد لكل من أبي عمرو وقالون وجه ثاني إن كانت الهمزة الثانية مضمومة ، وهو التسهيل بغير إدخال ، كما ذكر ذلك في آخر الباب بقوله :- 
وَالمَدُّ قَبْلَ الْفَتْحِ وَالكَسْرِ حَجَرْ * * * بِنْ ثِقْ لَهُ الخُلْفُ وَقَبْلَ الضَّمِّ ثَرْ 
وَالْخُلْفُ حُزْ بِي لُذْ ........ * * * .........................
وقد وقعت الهمزة الثانية مضمومة في ثلاثة مواضع اتفاقًا :-
(أَؤُنَبِّئُكُم) (آل عمران :15) ، (أَأُنزِلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ) (ص :8) ، (أَؤُلْقِيَ الذِّكْرُ عَلَيْهِ) (القمر : 25) 
، وفي موضع واحد للمدنيين فقط ، وهو قوله تعالى :- (أَأُشْهِدُوا خَلْقَهُمْ) (الزخرف : 19) .
كما قال في الفرش : [907] أَشَهِدُوا اقْرَأْهُ ءَأُشْهِدُوا مَدَا ...
هامش : (*) الهمزة المسهلة تكون بين الهمز وبين الحرف الذي منه شكل الهمز كما قال الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله :- وَالْمُسَهَّلُ بَيْنَ مَا ... هُوَ الْهَمْزُ وَالحَرْفِ الَّذِي مِنهُ أُشْكِلاَ ؛ فمثلا تسهيل الهمزة المكسورة يكون بين الهمزة المكسورة وبين حرف المد الذي منه جنس الكسرة وهو الياء المدية ، وتسهيل الهمزة المفتوحة يكون بين الهمزة المفتوحة وبين الألف المدية ، وتسهيل المضمومة يكون بين الهمزة المضمومة وبين الواو المدّية .
ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَخُلْفُ ذِي الْفَتْحِ لَوىَ أَبْدِلْ جَلاَ.خُلْفًا)) أي قرأ المرموز له باللام وهو هشام الهمزتين المفتوحتين من كلمة نحو :- (أَأَنذَرْتَهُم  ) (البقرة : 6) ، (أَأَلِدُ) (هود : 72) بالتسهيل مع الإدخال بخلف عنه كما سيأتي في قوله :- وَالمَدُّ قَبْلَ الْفَتْحِ وَالكَسْرِ حَجَرْ * * * بِنْ ثِقْ لَهُ الخُلْفُ ، والوجه الثاني هو التحقيق مع الإدخال (وجهان للحلواني)، وله وجه ثالث وهو التحقيق بلا إدخال (وجه الداجوني) ، وهناك مواضع أخرى فيها تفصيل كموضع الأحقاف :- (أَذْهَبْتُمْ) (20) فقد قرأه هشام مستفهما بهمزتين بأربعة أوجه :- التسهيل مع الإدخال (طريق الحلواني والداجوني) ، والتحقيق مع الإدخال (طريق الحلواني والداجوني) ، والتحقيق بغير إدخال (الداجوني) ، والتسهيل بغير إدخال (الداجوني) ، وهو وجه صحيح ثابت وإن أغفله بعض المصنفين . 
وأما إن كانت الثانية مضمومة وهو في ثلاثة مواضع كما سبق فإن له (هشام) في الموضع الأول :- (أَؤُنَبِّئُكُم) (آل عمران :15) التحقيق مع الإدخال وعدمه ، وفي الموضعين الآخرين (أَأُنزِلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ) (ص :8) ، (أَؤُلْقِيَ الذِّكْرُ عَلَيْهِ) (القمر : 25) الأوجه الثلاثة المتقدة التسهيل مع الإدخال والتحقيق مع الإدخال (وجهان للحلواني)، والتحقيق بلا إدخال (وجه الداجوني) ، وهذا ما عبر عنه الناظم – في ما سيأتي - بقوله :- وَعَنْهُ أَوَّلاَ * * * كَشُعْبَةٍ وَغَيْرُهُ امْدُدْ سَهِّلاَ.
وأما عند كسر الثانية لهشام نحو :- (أَإِلَهٌ) (النمل : 62،61،60) فقد ذكر كثير من الأئمة كابن غلبون وابن بليمة ومكي لهشام الإدخال قولا واحدا في سبعة مواضع ؛ فيكون لهشام وجهان تحقيق مع إدخال (طريق الحلواني) ، والتحقيق بغير إدخال (طريق الداجوني) ، والمواضع هي :- 
1- (إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ شَهْوَةً) (الأعراف: 81) . 2- (أَئِنَّ لَنَا لَأَجْراً) (الأعراف : 113) .
3- (أَئِنَّ لَنَا لَأَجْراً) (الشعراء : 41) . 4- (أَئِذَا مَا مِتُّ) (مريم: 66) .
5- (أَئِنَّكَ لَمِنَ المُصَدِّقِينَ) (الصافات: 52) . 6- (أَئِفْكًا آلِهَةً) (الصافات : 86) . 
7- (أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ) (فصلت : 9) ويزاد له هنا وجه ثالث وهو التسهيل مع الإدخال .
نعود إلى قول الناظم رحمه الله :- ثَانِيهِمَا سَهِّلْ غِنَى حِرْمٍ حَلاَ * * * وَخُلْفُ ذِي الْفَتْحِ لَوىَ أَبْدِلْ جَلاَ[176] خُلْفًا .......................
تحرير هام لهشام :- عند كسر الثانية يختص وجه التحقيق بغير إدخال بوجه المد (في المنفصل) ، ويختص وجه القصر بوجه الفصل مع تحقيق الهمز وقفا ، هذا باستثناء المواضع السبعة السابقة ؛ فإنها توافق التحرير السابق في اختصاص وجه القصر بوجه الفصل ، ولكن على المد الوجهان (التحقيق مع الإدخال ، والتحقيق بغير إدخال ) . 
قوله :- ((أَبْدِلْ جَلاَ . خُلْفًا)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالجيم وهو الأزرق الهمزتين المفتوحتين من كلمة نحو :- (أَأَنذَرْتَهُم  ) (البقرة : 6) بإبدال الثانية ألفا مدّية بخلف عنه ، والوجه الثاني التسهيل على ما تقدم من قوله :- ((ثَانِيهِمَا سَهِّلْ غِنَى حِرْمٍ حَلاَ)) ، والإبدال مقدم ويكون مع المد المشبع إذا أتى بعد الهمزة المبدلة ساكن كما في المثال السابق (أَأَنذَرْتَهُم  ) (البقرة : 6) ، والإبدال مع القصر إذا أتى بعد الهمزة المبدلة متحرك نحو :- (أَأَلِدُ) (هود : 72) .
تنبيه هام
عند الوقف على قوله تعالى (أَأَنتَ) (الأنبياء : 62وفي غيرها) ، وقوله سبحانه (أَرَأَيْتَ) (الفرقان : 43 وفي غيرها) للأزرق يكون بالتسهيل فقط ولا يصح وجه الإبدال ؛ لئلا تثقل الكلمة باجتماع ثلاثة سواكن كما نص العلماء ، قال العلامة الطيبي - رحمه الله- في التنوير :-
ونحو ءآأنتَ أريتَ إنْ تقفْ ... للأزرق امنعْ بدَلا فيه وُصِفْ
وَقِفْ بتسهيل فقط إذ يمتنع ... ثلاثةٌ سواكنٌ أن تجتمع
إنْ أُظْهِرَت لا كصوآفّ شددا ... فالوقفُ بالسكون فيه وَرَدَا
فائدة : ليس للأصبهاني عن ورش عند فتح الهمزة الثانية إلا التسهيل بغير إدخال ، وليس له وجه إبدال الثانية ألفا كالأزرق ، قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :-والفتح لا تبدل للأصبهاني...انته   . 
توضيح لمذاهب القراء في الهَمْزَتَيْنِ مِنْ كَلِمَةٍ (عند فتح الهمزة الثانية) نحو : (ءأَنْذَرْتَهُم   )
التحقيق ....... التحقيق مع الإدخال ........ التسهيل........ التسهيل مع الإدخال .... الإبدال
الكوفيون..............  .........................غن   ...................قالون ................
روح........................  .................الأصبه اني...............أبو جعفر................
ابن ذكوان....................  .................الأزرق.  . ..............حـلا........  ....الأزرق
لوى..................لوى  .................... ابن كثير...............لـو   ................
توضيح لمذاهب القراء في الهَمْزَتَيْنِ مِنْ كَلِمَةٍ (عند كسر الهمزة الثانية) نحو : (أَئِنَّا)
التحقيق ..................التحقي  ق مع الإدخال ......... التسهيل .......... التسهيل مع الإدخال
الكوفيون..............  ............................ ........غنى ....................قالون 
روح........................  ....................... .......ورش.................  .أبو جعفر
ابن ذكوان....................  ......................... ..ابن كثير...................ح  ا
لوى........................  .......لوى............. ..............................  .......
(أَئِنَّكُمْ) (فصلت)لوى..............  ....لوى.................... ..........................لو  ى
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ
توضيح لمذاهب القراء في الهَمْزَتَيْنِ مِنْ كَلِمَةٍ (عند ضم الهمزة الثانية) نحو: (أَءُنْزِلَ) ، (أَؤُلْقِيَ)
التحقيق ..................التحقي  ق مع الإدخال ....... التسهيـل ........ التسهيل مع الإدخال
الكوفيون..............  ............................ ........غنى .....................قالو   
روح........................  ....................... .......ورش.................  ..أبو جعفر
ابن ذكوان....................  ......................... ..ابن كثير......................  .
..............................  .................... ........ حز.....................حز (بخلف)
..............................  .................... ..........بي................  ......بي (بخلف)
لذ ..............................  .لذ................. ..............................  .لذ
(*) (أَؤُنَبِّئُكُم  ) لذ .................لذ.........  ...................... ....................
(*) (أَأُشْهِدُوا) (الزخرف) بالإخبار لكل القراء إلا المدنيين ........المدنيان ............قالون وأبو جعفر 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[176] ..... وَغَيْرُ المَكِّ أَنْ يُؤْتَى أَحَدْ * * * يُخْبِرُ أَنْ كَانَ رَوَى اعْلَمْ حَبْرُ عَدْ
[177] وَحُقِّقَتْ شِمْ فِي صَبَا ........... * * * .............................
قوله ((وَغَيْرُ المَكِّ أَنْ يُؤْتَى أَحَدْ * * * يُخْبِرُ)) يعني قرأ كل القراء إلا المكي قوله تعالى :- (أَن يُؤْتَى أَحَدٌ) (آل عمران : 73) بهمزة واحدة على الإخبار ، وقرأه المكي منفردا بهمزتين على الاستفهام مع التسهيل على أصله (أَأَن يُؤْتَى أَحَدٌ) .
، ثم قال :- ((أَنْ كَانَ رَوَى اعْلَمْ حَبْرُ عَدْ)) أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (روى) ، (ا) ، (حبر) ، (ع) وهم الكسائي وخلف العاشر ونافع وابن كثير وأبو عمرو وحفص قرءوا قوله تعالى :- (أَن كَانَ ذَا مَالٍ وَبَنِينَ) (القلم : 14) بهمزة واحدة على الإخبار (عطفا على قوله : يخبر) ، وقرأ الباقون بالاستفهام ، وهم حمزة وأبو جعفر ويعقوب وشعبة وابن عامر ، ثم قال :- ((وَحُقِّقَتْ شِمْ فِي صَبَا)) أي قرأ بالتحقيق من هؤلاء المستفهمين المرموز لهم بـ (ش) ، (ف) ،  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وهم روح وحمزة وشعبة ، وقرأ باقي المستفهمين بالتسهيل وهم أبو جعفر ورويس وابن عامر ، وهم على أصولهم فأبو جعفر بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، ورويس بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقرأ هشام بالتسهيل مع الإدخال (الحلواني) والتسهيل بغير إدخال (الداجوني) ، وقرأ ابن ذكوان بالتسهيل مع الإدخال وعدمه (لابن الأخرم والرملي) ، والتسهيل بغير إدخال وجهًا واحدًا (للنقاش والمطوعي) كما ذكر له الخلاف في الإدخال في آخر الباب بقوله :- ((أَنْ كَانَ أَعْجَمِىُّ خُلْفٌ مُلِيَا)) .
توضيح لمذاهب القراء والرواة في (أَن كَانَ ذَا مَالٍ وَبَنِينَ) (القلم : 14)
إخبـار .........تحـقيق.........  ... التسهيـل ......... التسهيل مع الإدخال
روى ..............شم............  .....رويس............. ......أبو جعفر......
اعلم ...............في...........  .......هشام........... ...........هشام.......
حبر ...............صبا ...............مُـلِـي  ا .................. مُـلِـيَا.....
عد ..............................  .................... .........................
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[177] .........................وَ  َعْجَمِي * * * حَم شِدْ صُحْبَةَ أَخْبِرْ زِدْ لُمِ
[178] غُصْ خُلْفُهُمْ ......................* * * ........................
أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ش) ، (صحبة) وهم روح وشعبة وحمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر قرءوا قوله تعالى :- (أَأَعْجَمِيٌّ) بسورة حم (فصلت: 44) بتحقيق الهمزة الثانية (عطفا على قوله : وحققت ..) ، ثم قال :- ((أَخْبِرْ زِدْ لُمِ.غُصْ خُلْفُهُمْ)) أي وقرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ز) ، (ل) ، (غ) وهم قنبل وهشام ورويس بخلف عنهم قرءوا قوله تعالى :- (أَأَعْجَمِيٌّ) بسورة حم (فصلت: 44) بالإخبار أي بهمزة واحدة في وجه ، وقرأ الباقون وهم حفص والمدنيان وأبو عمرو وابن ذكوان والبزي ووافقهم قنبل وهشام ورويس في وجههم الثاني بالاستفهام مع التسهيل ، وهم على أصولهم في الإدخال كما سيذكر : وَالمَدُّ قَبْلَ الْفَتْحِ وَالكَسْرِ حَجَرْ * * * بِنْ ثِقْ لَهُ الخُلْفُ ؛ فقرأ قالون وأبو جعفر وأبو عمرو وهشام في وجهه الثاني وابن ذكوان في وجه بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، كما ذكر له الخلاف في الإدخال في آخر الباب بقوله :- ((أَنْ كَانَ أَعْجَمِىُّ خُلْفٌ مُلِيَا)) .
وقرأ الأصبهاني وحفص والبزي وجهًا واحدًا وقنبل ورويس وابن ذكوان في وجههم الثاني وهشام في وجهه الثالث والأزرق في وجه بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وللأزرق وجهه آخر مقدم ، وهو الإبدال مع الإشباع ؛ لقول الناظم :- ذِي الْفَتْحِ ...أَبْدِلْ جَلاَ.خُلْفًا...
توضيح لمذاهب القراء والرواة في (أَأَعْجَمِيٌّ) بسورة حم (فصلت: 44)
إخبــار ........تحقـيـق.....ا  تسهيل مع الإدخال........التس  هيــل ............الإبـدال
زد (بخلف)..........شد......  .......................... ....ابن كثـير....................  ...
لـم (بخلف).......صحبة.....  ......... هشام..................هش  ام........................ .
غص (بخلف)....................  .... أبو عمرو..................غص  ..........................
..............................  .........مُـلِي َ................مُـلِـ  يَا.................... ..
..............................  ....... أبو جعفر................ حفص.......................
..............................  ......... قالون................ال  أصبهاني................  .... ..
..............................  .................... ..........جـلا (خلفا).............الأ  رق
فائدة : وجه الاستفهام مع التسهيل والإدخال لهشام في قوله تعالى (أَأَعْجَمِيٌّ) (فصلت : 44) ، ووجها رويس وقنبل بالإخبار هي وجوه زائدة للنشر على طريق الشاطبية والتيسير والدرة والتحبير ؛ قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- وسل أَأَعْجَمِي . لنا وأخبِرَنَّهَا غيثٌ زَكِي.انتهى.
تحريرات هامة
*قرأ الحلواني عن هشام بالتسهيل مع الإدخال على قصر وتوسط المنفصل ، وقرأ بالإخبار أيضا مع القصر والتوسط ، ويمتنع له الاستفهام مع القصر وترك الغنة .
* قرأ الداجوني بالتسهيل بغير إدخال والإخبار وعليه تمتنع الغنة . 
* قرأ ابن الأخرم عن الأخفش والرملي عن الصوري عن ابن ذكوان بالإدخال وعدمه ، وقرأ النقاش والمطوعي بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، ويختص سكت ابن الأخرم والرملي بعدم الإدخال ، وتمتنع الغنة للرملي عند اللام وتتعين على الراء مع الإدخال .
* الإخبار لرويس من طريق أبي الطيب من غاية أبي العلاء ، ولا يأتي الإخبار إلا على المد ولا يأتي الإخبار مع الغنة . 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[178] ....... أَذْهَبْتُمُ اتْلُ حُزْ كَفَا * * * وَدِنْ ثَنَا إِنَّكْ َلأَنْتَ يُوسُفَا
أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ا) ، (ح) ، (كفا) وهم نافع وأبو عمرو والكوفيون قرءوا قوله تعالى :- (أَذْهَبْتُمْ طَيِّبَاتِكُمْ) (الأحقاف: 20) بهمزة واحدة على الإخبار (عطفا على قوله :أخبر..) ، وقرأ الباقون بالاستفهام ، وهم أبو جعفر ويعقوب وابن عامر وابن كثير ، وهم على أصولهم فأبو جعفر بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ رويس وابن كثير وهشام في وجه (الداجوني) بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، ولهشام ثلاثة أوجه أخرى :- التسهيل مع الإدخال (طريق الحلواني والداجوني) ، والتحقيق مع الإدخال (طريق الحلواني والداجوني) ، والتحقيق بغير إدخال (الداجوني) ، وقرأ ابن ذكوان وروح بالتحقيق بغير إدخال .
توضيح لمذاهب القراء والرواة في (أَذْهَبْتُمْ طَيِّبَاتِكُمْ) (الأحقاف: 20)
إخبــار ................تحقـيق..  ......... التسهيل مع الإدخال...............  لتسهيــل 
اتل........................  .روح................... ..............................  ...رويس
حز..........................  ...................... .أبو جعفر......................  .ابن كثير
كفا......................ا  بن ذكوان....................  ......................... ..........
هشام......................  .هشام................... ...هشام...................  ......هشام
ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَدِنْ ثَنَا إِنَّكْ َلأَنْتَ يُوسُفَا)) أي قرأ المرموز لهما بالدال والثاء وهما ابن كثير وأبو جعفر قوله تعالى :- (قَالُوا أَئِنَّكَ لأَنْتَ يُوسُفُ) (يوسف: 90) بهمزة واحدة على الإخبار (عطفا على قوله : أخبر ..) ، وقرأ الباقون بهمزتين على الاستفهام ، وهم نافع وابن عامر والبصريان والكوفيون وهم على أصولهم ، فقالون وأبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ ورش ورويس بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقرأ هشام بالتحقيق مع الإدخال وعدمه كما سيأتي في قوله :- وَالمَدُّ قَبْلَ الْفَتْحِ وَالكَسْرِ حَجَرْ * * * بِنْ ثِقْ لَهُ الخُلْفُ ، وقرأ ابن ذكوان وروح والكوفيون بالتحقيق بغير إدخال .
توضيح لمذاهب القراء والرواة في (أَئِنَّكَ لأَنْتَ) (يوسف: 90)
إخبــار ..... التسهيل مع الإدخال......التسه  يــل ....... تحقـيق ......تحقيق مع الإدخال 
دن.....................قا  ون................ورش... .......الكوفيون .......................
ثـنا......................  ...................رويس ...........روح ........................
..............................  .................... ......... ابن ذكوان .....................
.....................أبو عمرو......................  ............ هشام ............هشـام....
تحرير هام لهشام : الجمهور عن الحلواني على الإدخال وروى عنه عدم الإدخال في المبهج من طريق الجمال ، وطريقه توسط المنفصل وتحقيق الهمز وقفا ، والجمهور عن الداجوني على عدم الإدخال ، وروى عنه في المبهج الإدخال من طريق الشذّائي ، وقطع به أبو العلاء في الغاية ونص عليه الداني ، ولا يأتي على قصر الحلواني إلا التحقيق مع الإدخال ، وباقي الأوجه لهشام جائزة على التوسط من طريقيه . 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[179] وَءَائِذَا مَا مُتُّ بِالْخُلْفِ مَتَى * * * إِنَّا لَمُغْرَمُونَ غَيْرُ شُعْبَتَا
أي قرأ المرموز له بالميم وهو ابن ذكوان قوله تعالى :- (أَئِذَا مَا مِتُّ ) (مريم : 66) بهمزة واحدة على الإخبار بخلف عنه (عطفا على قوله : أخبر ..) ، وقرأ الباقون وابن ذكوان في وجهه الثاني بهمزتين على الاستفهام ، وهم على أصولهم ، فقالون وأبو جعفر وأبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ هشام بالتحقيق مع الإدخال وعدمه كما سيأتي في قوله :- وَالمَدُّ قَبْلَ الْفَتْحِ وَالكَسْرِ حَجَرْ * * * بِنْ ثِقْ لَهُ الخُلْفُ ، وقرأ ورش وابن كثير ورويس بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقرأ روح وابن ذكوان والكوفيون بالتحقيق بغير إدخال .
توضيح لمذاهب القراء والرواة في (أَئِذَا مَا مِتُّ ) (مريم : 66)
إخبــار ... التسهيل مع الإدخال.......التس  يــل .......... تحقـيق ......تحقيق مع الإدخال 
مـتى..................قا  لون................ورش..  .. ..........متـى............  ............
......................أبو جعفر.............ابن كثير.............هشام ............هشـام ....
......................أبو عمرو..............رويس  ..............روح ........................
..............................  .................... ............الكوفيون ......................
ثم قال :- ((إِنَّا لَمُغْرَمُونَ غَيْرُ شُعْبَتَا)) أي قرأ كل القراء إلا شعبة قوله تعالى :- (إِنَّا لَمُغْرَمُونَ) (الواقعة : 66) بهمزة واحدة على الإخبار (عطفا على قوله : أخبر ..) ، وقرأ شعبة منفردا بهمزتين على الاستفهام مع التحقيق بغير إدخال على أصله .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[180] أَئِنَّكُمْ َلاْعَرافَ عَنْ مَدًا أَئِنْ * * * لَناَ بِهَا حِرْمٌ عَلاَ ................
أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ع) ، (مدًا) وهم حفص والمدنيان قوله تعالى :- (إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ) (الأعراف: 81) بهمزة واحدة على الإخبار (عطفا على قوله : أخبر ..) ، وقرأ الباقون بهمزتين على الإستفهام ، وهم على أصولهم ، فأبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ ابن كثير ورويس بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقرأ هشام بالتحقيق مع الإدخال وعدمه كما سيأتي في قوله :- وَالمَدُّ قَبْلَ الْفَتْحِ وَالكَسْرِ حَجَرْ * * * بِنْ ثِقْ لَهُ الخُلْفُ ، وقرأ روح وابن ذكوان وشعبة وحمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر بالتحقيق بغير إدخال .
توضيح لمذاهب القراء والرواة في (إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ) (الأعراف: 81)
إخبــار ... التسهيل مع الإدخال........التس  هيــل ....... تحقـيـق .....تحقيق مع الإدخال 
عـن........................  ....................... ..........شعبة............  .............
مـدًا.............أبو عمرو.................اب   كثير............هشام ............هشـام ....
..............................  ...............رويس. ...........روح ........................
..............................  .................... ..........ابن ذكوان....................  ..
..............................  .................... .............شفـا.........  ...............
ثم قال :- ((أَئِنْ . لَناَ بِهَا حِرْمٌ عَلاَ)) أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (حرم) ، (ع) وهم المدنيان والمكي (الحرميون) وحفص عن عاصم قرءوا قوله تعالى :- (إِنَّ لَنَا) ((بها)) أي بنفس السورة (الأعراف: 113) بهمزة واحدة على الإخبار (عطفا على قوله : أخبر ..) ، وقرأ الباقون بهمزتين على الاستفهام ، وهم على أصولهم ، فأبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ رويس بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقرأ هشام بالتحقيق مع الإدخال وعدمه ،
كما سيأتي في قوله :- وَالمَدُّ قَبْلَ الْفَتْحِ وَالكَسْرِ حَجَرْ * * * بِنْ ثِقْ لَهُ الخُلْفُ
وقرأ ابن ذكوان وروح وشعبة وحمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر بالتحقيق بغير إدخال . 
توضيح لمذاهب القراء والرواة في (إِنَّ لَنَا) (الأعراف: 113)
إخبــار ..... التسهيل مع الإدخال........التس  هيــل ...... تحقـيـق .....تحقيق مع الإدخال 
حـرم......................  ........................ ...........شعبة...........  ..............
عـلا...............أبو عمرو......................  .............هشام ...........هشـام ....
..............................  ...............رويس. ............روح ........................
..............................  .................... ...........ابن ذكوان....................  ..
..............................  .................... ..............شفـا........  ................
تحرير هام لهشام : لا يأتي على قصر الحلواني إلا التحقيق مع الإدخال ، وباقي الأوجه لهشام جائزة على التوسط من طريقيه .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[180] ......................... * * * .................. وَالْخُلْفُ زِنْ
[181] آمَنْتُمُو طَهَ وَفِي الثَّلاَثِ عَنْ * * * حَفْصٍ رُوَيْسٍ اَلاصْبَهَانِيْ أَخْبِرَنْ
[182] وَحَقَّقَ الثَّلاَثَ لِي الْخُلْفُ شَفَا * * * صِفْ شِمْ ................
أي قرأ المرموز له بالزاي وهو قنبل قوله تعالى :- (آمَنتُمْ) بسورة طه (71) بهمزة واحدة على الإخبار بخلف عنه (عطفا على قوله : أخبر ..) ، والوجه الثاني لقنبل قراءتها بهمزتين على الاستفهام (أَآمَنتُمْ) على أصله من تسهيل الثانية ، ثم قال :- ((وَفِي الثَّلاَثِ عَنْ .حَفْصٍ رُوَيْسٍ اَلاصْبَهَانِيْ أَخْبِرَنْ)) أي قرأ حفص ورويس والأصبهاني المواضع الثلاثة لقوله تعالى :- (آمَنتُمْ) (طه : 71) ، (الأعراف: 123) ، (الشعراء : 49) بهمزة واحدة على الإخبار ، وقرأ الباقون بهمزتين على الاستفهام وجها واحدا إلا قنبلا فله الخلاف في الموضع الأول فقط كما تقدم ،
ويزاد لقنبل في موضع الأعراف (123) وجهان وصلا ، وهما إبدال الهمزة الأولى واوا مع تسهيل الثانية أو تحقيقها وصلا بما قبلها :- (قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ أَآمَنتُم) كما سيأتي بعد في قوله :-
وَالْمُلْكَ وَالأَعْرَافَ الاُولى أَبْدِلاَ * * * فِي الْوَصْلِ وَاوًا زُرْ وَثَانٍ سَهَّلاَ.بِخُلْ  ِهِ.
فائدة : قرأ الأصبهاني عن ورش المواضع الثلاثة (آمَنتُمْ) ، وهذا وجه زائد من النشر على الشاطبية والتيسير ؛ قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- للأصبهاني.آمنتم   أخبر له .. انتهى .
...انتهى . 
ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَحَقَّقَ الثَّلاَثَ لِي الْخُلْفُ شَفَا.صِفْ شِمْ)) أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ل) ، (شفا) ،  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، (ش) وهم هشام بخلف عنه وحمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر وروح بتحقيق الهمزة الثانية في المواضع الثلاثة لقوله تعالى :- (آمَنتُمْ) (طه : 71) ، (الأعراف: 123) ، (الشعراء: 49) ، وقرأ الباقون وهم الأزرق وقالون والبزي وأبو عمرو وابن ذكوان وهشام في وجهه الثاني بتسهيل الهمزة الثانية ، ويلاحظ أن للأزرق ثلاثة البدل ، ولكن ليس له إبدال الهمزة الثانية حرف مد هنا ؛ لئلا يلتبس الاستفهام بالخبر ، وليس لأحد من القراء والرواة إدخال هنا كما سيخبر الناظم بعد بقوله :- وَالْبَدَلْ * * * وَالْفَصْلُ مِنْ نَحْوِ ءَءَامَنْتُمْ خَطَلْ .
فائدة : وجه هشام بالاستفهام مع التحقيق من (آمَنتُمْ) - المواضع الثلاثة - هو وجه زائد من النشر على الشاطبية والتيسير ؛ قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- آمنتمُ ... تحقيقها . لي . انتهى .
توضيح لمذاهب القراء والرواة في (آمَنتُمْ) بسورة طه (71)
إخبار ....................استفه  ام مع التحقيق .........................اس  فهام مع التسهيل
زر (بخلف) ..............................  .................... .................. زر 
..............................  .................... ............................ البزي
.............................. لـي (بخلف) ..............................  ...... لـي
..............................  ... شفـا ..............................  ...... ابن ذكوان
حفص........................  ..... صف ..............................  ....... أبو عمرو
رويس......................  ...... شـم ..............................  ........... قالون
الأصبهاني ..............................  .................... .................... الأزرق
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ ـــــــــــــ
توضيح لمذاهب القراء والرواة في (قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ أَآمَنتُم) (الأعراف: 123) 
إخبار ......................استف  هام مع التحقيق ........................است  فهام مع التسهيل
..............................  . لـي (بخلف) ..............................  ..... لـي
..............................  .... شفـا ..............................  ..... ابن ذكوان
حفص........................  ..... صف ..............................  ...... أبو عمرو
رويس......................  ...... شـم ..............................  ......... قالون
الأصبهاني ..............................  .................... .................. الأزرق
..............................  .................... ............................. البزي
..............................  .................... ............قنبل ابتداءً يحقق الأولى ويسهل الثانية ، وله وجهان وصلا بما قبل (أَآمَنتُم) ، وهما إبدال الهمزة الأولى واوا مع تسهيل الثانية ومع تحقيقها.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ
توضيح لمذاهب القراء والرواة في (آمَنتُمْ) (الشعراء: 49)
إخبار ...................استفه  م مع التحقيق .............................  ستفهام مع التسهيل
..............................  .................... ..............................  .. البزي
..............................  .................... ..............................  ....قنبل 
............................. لـي (بخلف) ..............................  ........... لـي
..............................  ... شفـا ..............................  ........... ابن ذكوان
حفص........................  .... صف ..............................  ............ أبو عمرو
رويس......................  ...... شـم ..............................  ............. قالون
الأصبهاني ..............................  .................... ...................... الأزرق
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[182] …………………… * * * …..……. ءَآلِهَتُنَا شَهْدٌ كَفَا
[183] وَالْمُلْكَ وَالأَعْرَافَ الاُولى أَبْدِلاَ * * * فِي الْوَصْلِ وَاوًا زُرْ وَثَانٍ سَهَّلاَ
[184] بِخُلْفِهِ ....................* * * ..............................  ....
أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ش) ، (كفا) وهم روح والكوفيون قرءوا قوله تعالى :- (وَقَالُوا أَآلِهَتُنَا) (الزخرف : 58) بهمزتين على الاستفهام مع تحقيق الهمزة الثانية (عطفا على قوله : وحقق..) ، وقرأ الباقون بهمزتين على الاستفهام مع تسهيل الهمزة الثانية ، ويلاحظ أن للأزرق ثلاثة البدل ، ولكن ليس له إبدال الهمزة الثانية حرف مد هنا ، وأنه لا إدخال لأحد من القراء والرواة هنا كما سيخبر الناظم بعد بقوله :- وَالْبَدَلْ * * * وَالْفَصْلُ مِنْ نَحْوِ ءَءَامَنْتُمْ خَطَلْ .
ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَالْمُلْكَ وَالأَعْرَافَ الاُولى أَبْدِلاَ * * * فِي الْوَصْلِ وَاوًا زُرْ وَثَانٍ سَهَّلاَ.بِخُلْ  ِهِ)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالزاي وهو قنبل وصلا قوله تعالى :- (وَإِلَيْهِ النُّشُورُ . أَأَمِنتُم) (الملك: 16،15) ، وقوله سبحانه :- (قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ أَآمَنتُم) (الأعراف: 123) بوجهين الوجه الأول : إبدال الهمزة الأولى واوا مع تسهيل الثانية وصلا بما قبلها (ابن مجاهد) ، والوجه الثاني : إبدال الهمزة الأولى واوا مع تحقيق الثانية وصلا بما قبلها (ابن شنبوذ) ، وهذا معني قوله ((وَثَانٍ سَهَّلاَ.بِخُلْ  ِهِ)) يعني لقنبل في الهمزة الثانية وجهان التسهيل وخلفه وهو التحقيق .
فائدة : وجه الاستفهام لقنبل من (آمَنتُمْ) (طه : 71) مع تسهيل الثانية بغير إدخال على أصله ، ووجه إبداله الهمزة الأولى واوا مع تحقيق الثانية وصلا بما قبلها من قوله سبحانه (النُّشُورُ . أَأَمِنتُم) (الملك: 16،15) ، وقوله سبحانه :- (فِرْعَوْنُ أَآمَنتُم) (الأعراف: 123) هما وجهان زائدان من النشر على الشاطبية والتيسير ؛ قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- واسْأَلَنْ طه وحُقِّقَ ملكُهَا ...الاعراف وصلا زُر.انتهى.
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[184] .... أَئِنَّ الاَنْعَامَ اخْتُلِفْ * * * غَوْثٌ أَئِنَّ فُصِّلَتْ خُلْفٌ لَطُفْ
[185] أَأَسْجُدُ الْخِلاَفُ مِزْ .... * * * .........................
يعني قرأ المرموز له بالغين وهو رويس قوله تعالى :- (أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَشْهَدُونَ) (الأنعام: 19) بهمزتين على الاستفهام مع التحقيق بخلف عنه (عطفا على قوله : وحقق..) ، والوجه الثاني له هو التسهيل ولا إدخال له على أصله ، ويختص وجه التحقيق مع المدّ ، وقرأ الباقون بالاستفهام أيضا ولكن كل على أصله بلا خلاف في التحقيق أو التسهيل ، فقالون وأبو جعفر وأبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ ابن كثير وورش بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقرأ روح وابن ذكوان والكوفيون بالتحقيق بغير إدخال ، وقرأ هشام بالتحقيق مع الإدخال وعدمه ، ويختص وجه التحقيق بغير إدخال لهشام بالمد وكذلك الحال دائما عند كسر الهمزة الثانية .
توضيح لمذاهب القراء والرواة في (أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَشْهَدُونَ) (الأنعام: 19)
التسهيل مع الإدخال........التس  هيــل ......... تحقـيـق .......تحقيق مع الإدخال 
.....أبو عمرو............... غـوثٌ.............غـو  ٌ.........................
.......قالون.............  ......ورش............ .هشـام..............هش  ام .....
.....أبو جعفر................ابن كثير..............روح..  ........................
..............................  ..................ابن ذكوان....................  ...
..............................  .................... الكوفيون..............  ..........
فائدة : وجه تحقيق (أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَشْهَدُونَ) (الأنعام: 19) لرويس من زيادات طرق النشر على طريق تحبير التيسير والدرة ؛ قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- وحقّقًا أئنكم الانعام غَرْ... انتهى .
ثم قال الناظم (ابن الجزري) :- ((أَئِنَّ فُصِّلَتْ خُلْفٌ لَطُفْ)) أي قرأ المرموز له باللام وهو هشام قوله تعالى :- (قُلْ أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ) (فصلت: 9) بهمزتين على الاستفهام مع التحقيق بخلفه (عطفا على قوله : وحقق..) ، وبذلك يكون لهشام ثلاثة أوجه : الأول هو التحقيق مع الإدخال (طريق الحلواني) ، والثاني هو التحقيق بغير إدخال (طريق الداجوني) ويختص بالمد كما سبق و الوجه الثالث هو التسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ الباقون بالاستفهام أيضا ولكن كل على أصله بلا خلاف في التحقيق أو التسهيل ، فقالون وأبو جعفر وأبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ رويس وابن كثير وورش بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقرأ روح وابن ذكوان والكوفيون بالتحقيق بغير إدخال .
توضيح لمذاهب القراء والرواة في (أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ) (فصلت: 9)
التسهيل مع الإدخال.......التس  يــل .......... تحقـيـق .....تحقيق مع الإدخال 
......لطف..................  ...................لطف (بخلف)........لطف ........
.....قالون...............  .....ورش................. .............................
.....أبو جعفر................روي  س...............روح.......  . ..................
.....أبو عمرو...............ابن كثير...........ابن ذكوان....................  ...
..............................  ...................الكوف  ون........................
ثم قال :- ((أَأَسْجُدُ الْخِلاَفُ مِزْ)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالميم وهو ابن ذكوان قوله تعالى :- (أَأَسْجُدُ) (الإسراء : 61) بهمزتين على الاستفهام مع التحقيق بخلف عنه (عطفا على قوله : وحقق..) ، والوجه الثاني له هو التسهيل ولا إدخال له على أصله ، وقرأ هشام بالتسهيل مع الإدخال والتحقيق مع الإدخال ، وقرأ الباقون بالاستفهام أيضا ، ولكن كل على أصله بلا خلاف في التحقيق أو التسهيل ، فقالون وأبو جعفر وأبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ رويس وابن كثير وورش بخلف عن الأزرق بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقرأ الأزرق في وجهه الثاني بالإبدال مع الإشباع ، وقرأ روح والكوفيون بالتحقيق بغير إدخال .
توضيح لمذاهب القراء والرواة في (أَأَسْجُدُ) (الإسراء : 61)
التسهيل مع الإدخال........التس  هيــل .... تحـقـيـق ......تحقيق مع الإدخال .......إبـدال
أبو عمرو......................  مــز........مـز(بخل  )... ..............................  ...
هشـام....................  ..الأصبهاني..........  .... ..............هشـام......  .............
.قالـون.................  .....الأزرق.............  .. ..............................  ....الأزرق
أبو جعفر......................  رويس.............روح...  .. ..............................  .....
..............................  ابن كثير........ الكوفيون..............  .........................
فائدة : وجه تسهيل الهمزة الثانية في (أَأَسْجُدُ) (الإسراء : 61) لابن ذكوان من زيادات طرق النشر على طريق التيسير والشاطبية ؛ قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :-وسهِّلا أَأَسْجُدُ الإسرا مَقَرْ.انتهى 
تحرير هامة لابن ذكوان
روى الصوري عن ابن ذكوان التسهيل والتحقيق في (أَأَسْجُدُ) (الإسراء : 61) ، ويمتنع السكت على التسهيل ، وروى الأخفش التحقيق ولا إدخال من الروايتين .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[185] ................... وَأَخْبِرَا * * * بِنَحْوَ ءَائِذَا أَئِنَّا كُرِّرا
[186] أَوَّلُه ثَبْتُ كَمَا الثَّانِي رُدِ * * * إِذْ ظَهَرُوا ..............
شرع الناظم في بيان مذاهب القراء والرواة في الاستفهام المكرر ، والاستفهام المكرر نحو :- (ءَائِذَا ..... أَئِنَّا) ورد في القرآن الكريم في أحد عشر موضعا في تسع سور : موضع بالرعد ، وموضعان بالإسراء ، وموضع بالسجدة ، وموضع بالمؤمنون ، وموضعان بالصافات ، وموضع بالنمل ، وموضع بالنازعات ، وموضع بالواقعة ، وموضع بالعنكبوت ، قوله :- ((أَوَّلُه ثَبْتُ كَمَا)) أي أخبر بهمزة واحدة في الأول المرموز لهما بالثاء والكاف وهما أبو جعفر وابن عامر ، وقرأ الباقون بالاستفهام بهمزتين ، ثم قال :- ((الثَّانِي رُدِ.إِذْ ظَهَرُوا)) أي أخبر في الثاني المرموز لهم بـ (ر) ، (ا) ، (ظ) وهم الكسائي ونافع ويعقوب ، وقرأ الباقون بالاستفهام بهمزتين ، هذا هو الأصل الذي سار عليه الناظم في الاستفهام المكرر ، وهناك مواضع توافق هذا الأصل ومواضع تخالف ، وينطبق هذا الشرط في الأول والثاني على ستة مواضع وهي : ( رعد الاسرا سجدة المؤمنون وثاني ذبحٍ ) ، وإليك المواضع :-
1- قوله تعالى :- (وَإِن تَعْجَبْ فَعَجَبٌ قَوْلُهُمْ أَئِذَا كُنَّا تُرَاباً أَئِنَّا لَفِي خَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ) (الرعد: 5) .
3،2- قوله تعالى :- (وَقَالُوا أَئِذَا كُنَّا عِظَاماً وَرُفَاتاً أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ خَلْقاً جَدِيداً) (الإسراء : 49، 98).
4- قوله تعالى :- (وَقَالُوا أَئِذَا ضَلَلْنَا فِي الأَرْضِ أَئِنَّا لَفِي خَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ) (السجدة: 10) .
5- قوله تعالى :- (قَالُوا أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَاباً وَعِظَاماً أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ) (المؤمنون: 82).
6- قوله تعالى :- (أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَاباً وَعِظَاماً أَئِنَّا لَمَدِينُونَ) (الصافات: 53) .
توضيح لخلافات القراء في (رعد الاسرا سجدة المؤمنون وثاني ذبح)
1- ثَبْتٌ كَمَا (أبو جعفر وابن عامر) : بالإخبار في الأول والاستفهام في الثاني : (إِذَا... أَئِنَّا) وكل على أصله ؛ فأبو جعفر بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ ابن ذكوان بالتحقيق بغير إدخال ، وقرأ هشام بالتحقيق مع الإدخال وعدمه ، ويختص وجه التحقيق بغير إدخال لهشام بالمد ، وكذلك الحال دائما عند كسر الهمزة الثانية (إلا المواضع السبعة فإنه يصح فيها الوجهان على المد) . 
2- رُدْ إِذْ ظَهَرُوا (الكسائي ونافع ويعقوب) : بالاستفهام في الأول والإخبار في الثاني : 
(أَئِذَا ..... إِنـًّا) ؛ وكل على أصله ، فالكسائي وروح بالتحقيق بغير إدخال ، وقرأ قالون بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ ورش ورويس بالتسهيل بغير إدخال .
3- الباقون (أبو عمرو وعاصم وحمزة وخلف العاشر وابن كثير) : بالاستفهام في الأول والاستفهام في الثاني : (أَئِذَا ............. أَئِنَّا ) وكل على أصله ؛ فأبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ عاصم وحمزة وخلف العاشر بالتحقيق بغير إدخال ، وقرأ ابن كثير بالتسهيل بغير إدخال .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[186] ........................... * * * ....... وَالنَّمْلُ مَعْ نُونٍ زِدِ
[187] رُضْ كِسْ وَأُولاَهَا مَدًا وَالسَّاهِرَهْ * * * ثَنَا وَثَانِيهَا ظُبىً إِذْ رُمْ كَرَهْ
أي قرأ المرموز لهما بالراء والكاف وهما الكسائي وابن عامر الثاني من قوله تعالى :- (وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَئِذَا كُنَّا تُراباً وَآبَاؤُنَا أَئِنَّا لَمُخْرَجُونَ) (النمل: 67) بالإخبار (عطفا على قوله : وَأَخْبِرَا ..، وقوله :- الثاني ...) مع زيادة نون ؛ لتكون :- (إنَّنَا) والباقون بالاستفهام ، وهم على أصولهم فقالون وأبو جعفر وأبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ رويس وابن كثير وورش بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقرأ روح وعاصم وحمزة وخلف العاشر بالتحقيق بغير إدخال . 
، ثم قال :- ((وَأُولاَهَا مَدًا)) أي قرأ المدنيان الأول من الموضع السابق (وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَئِذَا كُنَّا تُراباً وَآبَاؤُنَا أَئِنَّا لَمُخْرَجُونَ) (النمل: 67) بالإخبار (إِذَا) (عطفا على قوله : وَأَخْبِرَا) ، وقرأ الباقون بالاستفهام ، وهم على أصولهم فأبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ رويس وابن كثير وورش بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقرأ روح وابن ذكوان والكوفيون بالتحقيق بغير إدخال ، وقرأ هشام بالتحقيق مع الإدخال وعدمه ، ويختص وجه التحقيق بغير إدخال لهشام بالمد وكذلك الحال دائما عند كسر الهمزة الثانية .
توضيح لخلافات القراء في موضع النمل (67)
1- رُض كِسْ (الكسائي وابن عامر) : بالاستفهام في الأول والإخبار في الثاني مع زيادة نون : 
(أَئِذَا ..... إِنـًّنَا) ، وكل على أصله ؛ فالكسائي وابن ذكوان بالتحقيق بغير إدخال ، وقرأ هشام بالتحقيق مع الإدخال وعدمه ، ويختص وجه التحقيق بغير إدخال لهشام بالمد ، وكذلك الحال دائما عند كسر الهمزة الثانية (إلا المواضع السبعة فإنه يصح فيها الوجهان على المد) .
2- مدًا (نافع وأبو جعفر) : بالإخبار في الأول والاستفهام في الثاني : (إِذَا... أَئِنَّا) ، وكل على أصله ؛ فقالون وأبو جعفر بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ ورش بالتسهيل بغير إدخال .
3- الباقون (أبو عمرو ويعقوب وعاصم وحمزة وخلف العاشر وابن كثير) : بالاستفهام في الأول والاستفهام في الثاني : (أَئِذَا ......... أَئِنَّا ) وكل على أصله ؛ فرويس وابن كثير بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقرأ أبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ روح وعاصم وحمزة وخلف العاشر بالتحقيق بغير إدخال .
ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَالسَّاهِرَهْ . ثَنَا)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالثاء وهو أبو جعفر الأول من قوله تعالى :- (يَقُولُونَ أَئِنَّا لَمَرْدُودُونَ فِي الحَافِرَةِ. أَئِذَا كُنَّا عِظَاماً نَّخِرَةً) بسورة الساهرة (النازعات : 11،10) بالإخبار (إِنَّا) (عطفا على قوله : وَأَخْبِرَا ..، وقوله :- وَأُولاَهَا...)، وقرأ الباقون بالاستفهام ، وهم على أصولهم فقالون وأبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ رويس وابن كثير وورش بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقرأ روح وابن ذكوان والكوفيون بالتحقيق بغير إدخال ، وقرأ هشام بالتحقيق مع الإدخال وعدمه ، ويختص وجه التحقيق بغير إدخال لهشام بالمد ، وكذلك الحال دائما عند كسر الهمزة الثانية .
ثم قال :- ((وَثَانِيهَا ظُبىً إِذْ رُمْ كَرَهْ)) أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ظ) ، (ا) ، (ر) ، (ك) وهم يعقوب ونافع والكسائي وابن عامر الثاني من موضع النازعات (يَقُولُونَ أَئِنَّا لَمَرْدُودُونَ فِي الحَافِرَةِ. أَئِذَا كُنَّا عِظَاماً نَّخِرَةً) بالإخبار (إِذَا) (عطفا على قوله : وَأَخْبِرَا) ، وقرأ الباقون بالاستفهام ، وهم على أصولهم فأبو جعفر وأبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ ابن كثير بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقرأ عاصم وحمزة وخلف العاشر بالتحقيق بغير إدخال .
توضيح لخلافات القراء في موضع النازعات (11،10)
1- ثَـنَـا (أبو جعفر) : بالإخبار في الأول والاستفهام في الثاني : (إِنـَّا ..... أَئِذَا) ، وهو على أصله من تسهيل الثانية مع الإدخال .
2- ظُبًى إِذْ رُم كَرَه (يعقوب ونافع والكسائي وابن عامر) : بالاستفهام في الأول والإخبار في الثاني : (أَئِنَّا ....... إِذَا) ، وكل على أصله ؛ فرويس وورش بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقرأ روح والكسائي وابن ذكوان بالتحقيق بغير إدخال ، وقرأ قالون بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ هشام بالتحقيق مع الإدخال وعدمه ، ويختص وجه التحقيق بغير إدخال لهشام بالمد ، وكذلك الحال دائما عند كسر الهمزة الثانية (إلا المواضع السبعة فإنه يصح فيها الوجهان على المد) .
3- الباقون (أبو عمرو وعاصم وحمزة وخلف العاشر وابن كثير) : بالاستفهام في الأول والاستفهام في الثاني : (أَئِنَّا ....... أَئِذَا) وكل على أصله ؛ فأبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ عاصم وحمزة وخلف العاشر بالتحقيق بغير إدخال ، وقرأ ابن كثير بالتسهيل بغير إدخال .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[188] وَأَوَّلَ اْلأَوَّلِ مِنْ ذِبْحٍ كَوَى * * * ثَانِيَهُ مَعْ وَقَعَتْ رُدْ إِذْ ثَوَى
أي قرأ المرموز له بالكاف وهو ابن عامر بالإخبار في الأول من الموضع الأول من سورة الذبح ، وهو قوله تعالى :- (أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَاباً وَعِظَاماً أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُون) (الصافات: 16) (عطفا على قوله : وَأَخْبِرَا) ، والباقون بالاستفهام ، وهم على أصولهم فقالون وأبو جعفر وأبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ رويس وابن كثير وورش بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقرأ روح والكوفيون بالتحقيق بغير إدخال .
ثم قال :- ((ثَانِيَهُ مَعْ وَقَعَتْ رُدْ إِذْ ثَوَى)) أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ر) ، (ا) ، (ثوى) وهم الكسائي ونافع وأبو جعفر ويعقوب بالإخبار في الثاني من الموضع الأول بالصافات (16) (أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَاباً وَعِظَاماً أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُون) ، وبالإخبار في الثاني من موضع سورة الواقعة (47) (وَكَانُوا يَقُولُونَ أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَاباً وَعِظَاماً أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ) (عطفا على قوله : وَأَخْبِرَا) ، وقرأ الباقون بالاستفهام في الموضعين (ثان الموضع الأول) الصافات 16 ، ثان الواقعة 47) وهم على أصولهم فأبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ ابن كثير وورش بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقرأ ابن ذكوان وعاصم وحمزة وخلف العاشر بالتحقيق بغير إدخال وقرأ هشام بالتحقيق مع الإدخال وعدمه ، ويختص وجه التحقيق بغير إدخال لهشام بالمد ، وكذلك الحال دائما عند كسر الهمزة الثانية (إلا في المواضع السبعة فإنه يصح له الوجهان على المد) .
توضيح لخلافات القراء في الموضع الأول من الصافات (16)
1- كَـوَى (ابن عامر) : بالإخبار في الأول والاستفهام في الثاني : (إِذَا... أَئِنَّا) ، وهو على أصله ؛ فابن ذكوان بالتحقيق بغير إدخال ، وقرأ هشام بالتحقيق مع الإدخال وعدمه ، ويختص وجه التحقيق بغير إدخال لهشام بالمد ، وكذلك الحال دائما عند كسر الهمزة الثانية (إلا المواضع السبعة فإنه يصح فيها الوجهان على المد) .
2- رُدْ إِذْ ثَوَى (الكسائي ونافع وأبو جعفر ويعقوب) : بالاستفهام في الأول والإخبار في الثاني : (أَئِذَا ..... إِنـًّا) ، وكل على أصله ؛ فالكسائي وروح بالتحقيق بغير إدخال ، وقرأ قالون وأبو جعفر بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ ورش ورويس بالتسهيل بغير إدخال .
3- الباقون (أبو عمرو وعاصم وحمزة وخلف العاشر وابن كثير) : بالاستفهام في الأول والاستفهام في الثاني : (أَئِذَا .... أَئِنَّا) ، وكل على أصله ؛ فأبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ عاصم وحمزة وخلف العاشر بالتحقيق بغير إدخال ، وقرأ ابن كثير بالتسهيل بغير إدخال .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[189] وَالكُلُّ أُولاَهَا وَثَانِي العَنْكَباَ * * * مُسْتَفْهِمُ / اَلأَوَّلِ صُحْبَةٌ حَبَا
أي وقرأ كل القراء بالاستفهام في الأول من الواقعة (47) (وَكَانُوا يَقُولُونَ أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَاباً وَعِظَاماً أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ) (عطفا على قوله : وَقَعَتْ) ، وبالاستفهام في الثاني من العنكبوت(29،28) (وَلُوطاً إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الفَاحِشَةَ مَا سَبَقَكُم بِهَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِّنَ العَالَمِينَ . أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ وَتَقْطَعُونَ السَّبِيلَ وَتَأْتُونَ فِي نَادِيكُمُ المُنكَرَ فَمَا كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ إِلاَّ أَن قَالُوا ائْتِنَا بِعَذَابِ اللَّهِ إِن كُنتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ) ، وهم على أصولهم فقالون وأبو جعفر وأبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ رويس وابن كثير وورش بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقرأ ابن ذكوان وروح والكوفيون بالتحقيق بغير إدخال ، وقرأ هشام بالتحقيق مع الإدخال وعدمه ، ويختص وجه التحقيق بغير إدخال لهشام بالمد ، وكذلك الحال دائما عند كسر الهمزة الثانية .
توضيح لخلافات القراء في موضع الواقعة (47)
1- رُدْ إِذْ ثَوَى (الكسائي ونافع وأبو جعفر ويعقوب) : بالاستفهام في الأول والإخبار في الثاني : (أَئِذَا ..... إِنـًّا) ، وكل على أصله ؛ فالكسائي وروح بالتحقيق بغير إدخال ، وقرأ قالون وأبو جعفر بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ ورش ورويس بالتسهيل بغير إدخال .
2- الباقون (ابن عامر وأبو عمرو وعاصم وحمزة وخلف العاشر وابن كثير) : بالاستفهام في الأول والاستفهام في الثاني : (أَئِذَا .... أَئِنَّا) ، وكل على أصله ؛ فهشام بالتحقيق مع الإدخال وعدمه ، ويختص وجه التحقيق بغير إدخال لهشام بالمد ، وكذلك الحال دائما عند كسر الهمزة الثانية (إلا المواضع السبعة فإنه يصح فيها الوجهان على المد) ، وقرأ ابن ذكوان وعاصم وحمزة وخلف العاشر بالتحقيق بغير إدخال ، وقرأ أبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ ابن كثير بالتسهيل بغير إدخال .
ثم قال الناظم :- ((اَلأَوَّلِ صُحْبَةٌ حَبَا)) أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (صحبة) ، (ح) وهم شعبة وحمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر وأبو عمرو بالاستفهام في الأول من العنكبوت (29،28) (وَلُوطاً إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الفَاحِشَةَ مَا سَبَقَكُم بِهَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِّنَ العَالَمِينَ . أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ وَتَقْطَعُونَ السَّبِيلَ وَتَأْتُونَ فِي نَادِيكُمُ المُنكَرَ فَمَا كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ إِلاَّ أَن قَالُوا ائْتِنَا بِعَذَابِ اللَّهِ إِن كُنتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ) (عطفا على قوله : العَنْكَباَ ، وقوله : مُسْتَفْهِمُ) ، وهم على أصولهم فشعبة وحمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر بالتحقيق بغير إدخال ، وقرأ أبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ الباقون بالإخبار بهمزة واحدة ، وهم حفص والمدنيان والمكي ويعقوب وابن عامر .
وقد اختصرت هذا البيت بقولي : وأخبرن بأول العنكبا ... عالِـمَ حرمٍ ظَهْرُهُ كَبَا
أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ع) ، (حرم) ، (ظ) ، (ك) وهم حفص والمدنيان والمكي ويعقوب وابن عامر بالإخبار في الأول من موضع العنكبوت ، والباقون بالاستفهام وهم شعبة وحمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر وأبو عمرو ، وبهذا يكون قد أُهمِلَ ذِكْرُ الثاني من العنكبوت وأول الواقعة ؛ فيكونان بالاستفهام لأنهما لم يذكرا في الإخبار ؛ أخذًا بقول الشاطبي رحمه الله :- وَمَا كانَ ذَا ضِدٍّ فَإِنِّي بَضِدِّهِ ... غَنّيٌّ فَزَاحِمْ بِالذَّكاءِ لِتَفْضُلاَ .ا هـ . والله أعلم .
توضيح لخلافات القراء في موضع العنكبوت (29،28)
1- عالِـمَ حرمٍ ظَهْرُهُ كَبَا (حفص والمدنيان والمكي ويعقوب وابن عامر) : بالإخبار في الأول والاستفهام في الثاني (إِنَّكُمْ ...... أَئِنَّكُمْ) ، وكل على أصله ؛ فحفص وروح وابن ذكوان بالتحقيق بغير إدخال ، وقرأ قالون وأبو جعفر بالتسهيل مع الإدخال ، وقرأ ورش وابن كثير ورويس بالتسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقرأ هشام بالتحقيق مع الإدخال وعدمه ، ويختص وجه لتحقيق بغير إدخال لهشام بالمد ، وكذلك الحال دائما عند كسر الهمزة الثانية (إلا المواضع السبعة فإنه يصح فيها الوجهان على المد) . 
2- الباقون (صُحْبَةٌ حَبَا) (شعبة وحمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر وأبو عمرو) : بالاستفهام في الأول والاستفهام في الثاني : (أَئِنَّكُمْ.... أَئِنَّكُمْ) ، وكلٌّ على أصله ؛ فشعبة وحمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر بالتحقيق بغير إدخال ، وقرأ أبو عمرو بالتسهيل مع الإدخال .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[190] وَالمَدُّ قَبْلَ الْفَتْحِ وَالكَسْرِ حَجَرْ * * * بِنْ ثِقْ لَهُ الخُلْفُ وَقَبْلَ الضَّمِّ ثَرْ
[191] وَالْخُلْفُ حُزْ بِي لُذْ وَعَنْهُ أَوَّلاَ * * * كَشُعْبَةٍ وَغَيْرُهُ امْدُدْ سَهِّلاَ
هذه قاعدة عامة سبق أن قدمت لها ، وهي قاعدة الإدخال أو الفصل بين الهمزتين بألف مدية تمد بمقدار حركتين ، قال الناظم :- ((وَالمَدُّ قَبْلَ الْفَتْحِ وَالكَسْرِ حَجَرْ * * * بِنْ ثِقْ لَهُ الخُلْفُ )) أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ح) ، (ب) ، (ث) ، (ل) وهم أبو عمرو وقالون وأبو جعفر وهشام بخلف عنه بإدخال مد طبيعي قبل الهمزة المفتوحة نحو :- (أَأَنذَرْتَهُم  ) (البقرة : 6) ، وقبل الهمزة المكسورة نحو :- (أَإِلَهٌ مَّعَ اللَّهِ) (النمل : 63،62،61،60) ، وقد سبق أن علمنا من له التسهيل عند قول الناظم :- ((ثَانِيهِمَا سَهِّلْ غِنَى حِرْمٍ حَلاَ * * * وَخُلْفُ ذِي الْفَتْحِ لَوىَ أَبْدِلْ جَلاَ.خُلْفًا)) ، والخلاصة هنا أن أبا عمرو وقالون وأبا جعفر قرءوا بتسهيل الثانية مع الإدخال عند فتحها أو كسرها ، وأن هشامًا قرأ عند فتح الثانية بتسهيلها مع الإدخال بخلف عنه ، والوجه الثاني هو التحقيق مع الإدخال (وجهان للحلواني)، وله وجه ثالث وهو التحقيق بلا إدخال (وجه الداجوني) ، وهناك موضع آخر فيه تفصيل ، وهو موضع الأحقاف :- (أَذْهَبْتُمْ) (20) فقد قرأه هشام مستفهما بهمزتين بأربعة أوجه :- التسهيل مع الإدخال (طريق الحلواني والداجوني) ، والتحقيق مع الإدخال (طريق الحلواني والداجوني) ، والتحقيق بغير إدخال (الداجوني) ، والتسهيل بغير إدخال (الداجوني) ، وهو وجه صحيح ثابت وإن أغفله بعض المصنفين . وقرأ هشام عند كسر الثانية نحو :- (أَإِلَهٌ مَّعَ اللَّهِ) (النمل : 63،62،61،60) بوجهين : التحقيق بغير إدخال ، والتحقيق مع الإدخال ، (الوجهان للحلواني ، والداجوني بالتحقيق فقط) ، لكن كثيرا من الأئمة كابن غلبون وابن بليمة ومكي ذكروا لهشام الإدخال قولا واحدا في سبعة مواضع ؛ فيكون لهشام فيها وجهان : تحقيق مع إدخال (طريق الحلواني) ، والتحقيق بغير إدخال (طريق الداجوني) ، والمواضع هي :- 
1- (إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ شَهْوَةً) (الأعراف: 81) . 2- (أَئِنَّ لَنَا لَأَجْراً) (الأعراف : 113) .
3- (أَئِنَّ لَنَا لَأَجْراً) (الشعراء : 41) . 4- (أَئِذَا مَا مِتُّ) (مريم: 66) .
5- (أَئِنَّكَ لَمِنَ المُصَدِّقِينَ) (الصافات: 52) . 6- (أَئِفْكًا آلِهَةً) (الصافات : 86) . 
7- (أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ) (فصلت : 9) ، ويزاد له هنا وجه ثالث وهو التسهيل مع الإدخال ، وأشار إلى هذا الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله بقوله :-
وَفي سَبْعَةٍ لاَ خُلْفَ عَنْهُ بِمَرْيَمٍ ... وَفي حَرْفَيَ الأَعْرَافِ وَالشُّعَرَا الْعُلاَ
أَئِنَّكَ آئِفْكاً مَعًا فَوْقَ صَادِهَا ... وَفي فُصِّلَتْ حَرْفٌ وَبِالخُلْفِ سُهِّلاَ
تحرير هام لهشام : في المواضع السبعة السابقة فإنها توافق التحرير المشهور عند كسر الثانية في اختصاص وجه القصر (في المنفصل) بوجه الفصل (التحقيق مع الإدخال) ، ولكن على المد الوجهان (التحقيق مع الإدخال ، والتحقيق بغير إدخال ) . 
هذا ، وقد استثنى الأئمة من قاعدة الإدخال كلمتين في أربعة مواضع : (ءَءَامَنْتُمْ) (طه : 71) ، (الأعراف: 123) ، (الشعراء: 49) ، و (أَآلِهَتُنَا) (الزخرف : 58) . والله أعلم .
فوائد هامة لهشام : وجه التحقيق بغير إدخال عند فتح الهمزتين هو من زيادات طرق النشر على طريق التيسير والشاطبية ، وأما التسهيل بغير إدخال فلم يرد إلا في موضع الزخرف وهو وجه زائد أيضا ، ويلاحظ أن الناظم لم يذكر المواضع السبعة السابقة ( التي ذكر بعض العلماء فيها الإدخال قولا واحدا ) ، وذكرها الإمام الشاطبي آخذًا بمذهبهم ، فليس لطريق الشاطبية والتيسير إلا التحقيق مع الإدخال في المواضع السبعة وجهًا واحدًا ، والوجهان في باقي المواضع المكسورة همزتها الثانية ؛ فيكون وجه التحقيق بغير إدخال في المواضع السبعة من زيادات طرق النشر على طريق التيسير والشاطبية ، وكذلك وجه التحقيق بغير إدخال في موضع فصلت (9) (أَئِنَّكُمْ) من زيادات النشر على الشاطبية والتيسير ؛ ولأن موضع فصلت هو الوحيد الذي يكون فيه التسهيل مع الإدخال في حالة كسر الهمز الثانية ، فقد نبه العلماء على امتناع وجه التسهيل بغير إدخال في موضع فصلت ؛ فهو كغيره من المواضع المكسورة همزتها الثانية له فيها التحقيق مع الإدخال وعدمه (من الطيبة) غير أن هذا الموضع مختص بوجه التسهيل مع الإدخال من الطريقين ، قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :-ومُدَّ واقْصُرْ مُسْجَلاً لبَّى وَلاَ ... يَقْصُرُ مَا بِفُصِّلَتْ إِنْ سَهَّلا. انتهى ، وهذا مستدرك عليه رحمه الله ؛ لأنه لم يذكر الزيادات بل أجمل فزاد أوجهًا ، وأوهم زيادة وجه ، وترك ذكر أوجه زائدة . والله أعلم .
توضيح لخلافات القراء في المواضع السبعة 
تسهيل .............. تسهيل مع إدخال ............... تحقـيـق ..... تحقيق مع إدخال
ورش ..................... قالون .....................الكو  يون .......................
ابن كثير ................. أبو جعفر ................. ابن ذكوان ......................
رويس ................... أبو عمرو ................... روح........................  ..
........................هشا  م (فصلت)..................ه  شام.............هشــا  ...
ثم قال الناظم (ابن الجزري) :- ((وَقَبْلَ الضَّمِّ ثَرْ . وَالْخُلْفُ حُزْ بِي لُذْ)) يتحدث الناظم عن الإدخال قبل الهمزة المضمومة ، وقد وقعت الهمزة الثانية مضمومة في ثلاثة مواضع اتفاقًا :-
(أَؤُنَبِّئُكُم) (آل عمران :15) ، (أَأُنزِلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ) (ص :8) ، (أَؤُلْقِيَ الذِّكْرُ عَلَيْهِ) (القمر : 25) 
، وفي موضع واحد للمدنيين فقط ، وهو قوله تعالى :- (أَأُشْهِدُوا خَلْقَهُمْ) (الزخرف : 19) .
كما قال في الفرش : [907] أَشَهِدُوا اقْرَأْهُ ءَأُشْهِدُوا مَدَا ...
قوله :-((وَقَبْلَ الضَّمِّ ثَرْ . وَالْخُلْفُ حُزْ بِي لُذْ)) أي وقرأ بالإدخال قبل الهمزة المضمومة المرموز له بالثاء وهو أبو جعفر وجهًا واحدًا ، وكذلك المرموز لهم بـ (ح) ، (ب) ، (ل) وهم أبو عمرو وقالون وهشام ولكن بخلف عنهم ، والخلاصة هنا أنه إن كانت الهمزة الثانية مضمومة فإن لأبي جعفر التسهيل مع الإدخال وجهًا واحدًا ، ولأبي عمرو وقالون وجهان : الوجه الأول التسهيل بغير إدخال ، و الوجه الثاني هو التسهيل مع الإدخال ، 
فائدة : وجه التحقيق بغير إدخال قبل الهمزة المضمومة لقالون من زيادات طرق النشر على طريق التيسير والشاطبية ؛ قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- وقبل ضمّة بقصر باني ... انتهى . 
وأما هشام فله في الأولى :- (أَؤُنَبِّئُكُم) (آل عمران :15) التحقيق مع الإدخال وعدمه ، وفي الموضعين الآخرين (أَأُنزِلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ) (ص :8) ، (أَؤُلْقِيَ الذِّكْرُ عَلَيْهِ) (القمر : 25) الأوجه الثلاثة المتقدمة التسهيل مع الإدخال والتحقيق مع الإدخال (وجهان للحلواني)، والتحقيق بلا إدخال (وجه الداجوني) ، وهذا ما عبر عنه الناظم بقوله :- وَعَنْهُ أَوَّلاَ * * * كَشُعْبَةٍ وَغَيْرُهُ امْدُدْ سَهِّلاَ ؛ أي له في الموضع الأول (أَؤُنَبِّئُكُم) (آل عمران :15) التحقيق بلا إدخال كشعبة ، ولهشام وجه ثان وهو التحقيق مع الإدخال كما سبق ، ويزيد حرف ص وحرف القمر بوجه هو التسهيل مع الإدخال .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[192] وَهَمْزَ وَصْلٍ مِنْ كآللهُ أَذِنْ * * * أَبْدِلْ لكُلٍّ أَوْ فَسَهِّلْ وَاقْصُرَنْ
[193] كَذَا بِهِ السِّحْرُ ثَنَا حُزْ وَالْبَدَلْ * * * وَالْفَصْلُ مِنْ نَحْوِ ءَءَامَنْتُمْ خَطَلْ
يشير الناظم إلى باب هام لكل القراء ، وهو ما سماه بعض العلماء بباب (آلذَّكَرَيْن)ِ ، وهذا الباب يتكون من ثلاث كلمات (آلذَّكَرَيْنِ ، آلآنَ ، آللَّهُ) ، في ستة مواضع من القرآن الكريم :
(آلذَّكَرَيْنِ) (الأنعام:144،143) ، (آلآنَ) (يونس: 91) ، (آللَّهُ) (يونس ، والنمل : 59) 
قال الناظم :- ((وَهَمْزَ وَصْلٍ مِنْ كآللهُ أَذِنْ . أَبْدِلْ لكُلٍّ أَوْ فَسَهِّلْ وَاقْصُرَنْ)) أي قرأ كل القراء بإبدال أو تسهيل همزة الوصل من المواضع الستة السابقة نحو : (آللَّهُ أَذِنَ) (يونس : 59) وأصل هذه الكلمات (أَالذكرين ، أَاَلآنَ ، أَالله) (بهمزتين مفتوحتين متصلتين : الأولى همزة الاستفهام، والثانية همزة الوصل وقد أجمع أهل الأداء على استبقاء الهمزتين والنطق بهما معا وعدم حذف إحداهما، ولكن لما كان النطق بهمزتين متلاصقتين فيه شيء من العسر والمشقة أجمعوا على تغيير الهمزة الثانية ، وإن اختلفوا في كيفية هذا التغيير، فمنهم من غيرها بإبدالها ألفا مع المد المشبع نظرا لالتقاء الساكنين، ومنهم من سهلها بين الهمزة والألف، وهذان الوجهان جائزان لكل من القراء العشرة . وعلى وجه التسهيل لا يجوز إدخال ألف الفصل بينها وبين همزة الاستفهام لأحد من القراء . ا هـ) . (البدور الزاهرة للقاضي 1/381،380) ، ولكل القراء الوجهان في (آلذَّكَرَيْنِ ، آللَّهُ) ، ولكن تختلف أصولهم في كلمة (آلآنَ) فنافع وابن وردان بالنقل وقرأ حمزة وحفص وإدريس وابن ذكوان بالسكت بخلف عنهم ، وإليك التفصيل :- 
(قرأ قالون وابن وردان بنقل حركة الهمزة التي بعد اللام إلى اللام وحذف الهمزة ، وحينئذ يكون لكل منهما ثلاثة أوجه: الأول : إبدال الهمزة الثانية التي هي همزة الوصل ألفا مع المد المشبع نظرا للأصل وهو سكون اللام ولعدم الاعتداد بالعارض وهو تحرك اللام بسبب نقل حركة الهمزة إليها. الوجه الثاني: إبدال همزة الوصل ألفا مع القصر طرحا للأصل واعتدادا بالعارض وهو تحرك اللام بسبب نقل حركة الهمزة إليها، الثالث: تسهيل همزة الوصل بينها وبين الألف ، وهذه الأوجه الثلاثة جائزة لهما حال الوصل وحال الوقف . ويزاد لهما حال الوقف قصر اللام وتوسطها ومدها نظرا للسكون العارض للوقف ؛ فيكون لهما في حالة الوصل الثلاثة الأوجه السابقة، وفي حالة الوقف تسعة أوجه حاصلة من ضرب الثلاثة المتقدمة في ثلاثة اللام.
وأما ورش فقد قرأ كقالون وابن وردان بنقل حركة الهمزة إلى اللام وحذف الهمزة مع الأوجه الثلاثة المتقدمة لهما في همزة الوصل وهي إبدالها ألفا مع المد و القصر وتسهيلها بين بين. ولا يخفى أن له في مد البدل المغير بالنقل الواقع بعد اللام ثلاثة أوجه: القصر والتوسط والمد، ولكن هذه الأوجه الثلاثة في البدل لا تتحقق على جميع أوجه همزة الوصل، بل تتحقق على بعضها دون البعض الآخر، وخلاصة ما ذكره العلماء لورش في هذه الكلمة أن له فيها خمس حالات. 
الأولى: انفرادها عن بدل سابق عليها. أو واقع بعدها مع وصلها .
الثانية: انفرادها عن بدل سابق عليها أو واقع بعدها مع الوقف عليها. 
الثالثة: اجتماعها مع بدل قبلها مع وصلها. 
الرابعة: اجتماعها مع بدل قبلها مع الوقف عليها. 
الخامسة: اجتماعها مع بدل واقع بعدها. 
أما الحالة الأولى فله فيها سبعة أوجه: إبدال همزة الوصل ألفا مع المد المشبع وعليه في اللام ثلاثة أوجه القصر والتوسط والمد ثم تسهيل همزة الوصل بين بين مع الأوجه الثلاثة السابقة في اللام، ثم إبدال همزة الوصل ألفا مع القصر، وعليه في اللام القصر فقط فتصير الأوجه سبعة. 
وأما الحالة الثانية فله فيها تسعة أوجه: إبدال همزة الوصل ألفا مع المد المشبع والقصر ثم تسهيلها بين بين، وعلى كل من هذه الأوجه الثلاثة تثليث اللام. 
وأما الحالة الثالثة، وهي: اجتماعها مع بدل سابق عليها مع وصلها كاجتماعها مع آمنتم به قبلها فله فيها ثلاثة عشر وجها: قصر البدل قبلها وهو آمنتم، وعليه إبدال همزة الوصل مع المد والقصر ثم تسهيلها، وعلى كل من هذه الأوجه الثلاثة قصر اللام، ثم توسيط آمنتم وعليه إبدال همزة الوصل مع المد وتسهيلها، وعلى كل منهما توسيط اللام وقصرها، ثم إبدال الهمزة مع القصر، وعليه قصر اللام فقط ثم مد آمنتم وعليه إبدال همزة الوصل مع المد وتسهيلها وعلى كل منهما مد اللام وقصرها ثم إبدال الهمزة مع القصر وعليه قصر اللام فقط فيكون على قصر آمنتم ثلاثة أوجه، وعلى التوسط خمسة أوجه ومثلها على المد. 
وأما الحالة الرابعة، وهي: اجتماعها مع بدل سابق عليها مع الوقف عليها كالآية السابقة فله فيها سبعة وعشرون وجها: قصر آمنتم وعليه إبدال الهمزة مع المد والقصر ثم تسهيلها، وعلى كل من هذه الأوجه الثلاثة تثليث اللام فتصير الأوجه تسعة على قصر آمنتم، ثم توسط آمنتم، وعليه إبدال الهمزة مع المد والقصر ثم تسهيلها، وعلى كل من الثلاثة تثليث اللام. فتصير الأوجه تسعة على توسط آمنتم، ثم مد آمنتم وعليه إبدال الهمزة ألفا مع المد والقصر ثم تسهيلها، وعلى كل من الثلاثة تثليث اللام أيضا فتصير الأوجه تسعة كذلك على مد آمنتم، فيكون مجموع الأوجه على كل من قصر البدل السابق وتوسطه ومده سبعة وعشرين وجها كما ذكرنا. 
وأما الحالة الخامسة، وهي: اجتماعها مع بدل واقع بعدها كقوله تعالى " آلآن وقد عصيت " إلى: آية، فله فيها ثلاثة عشر وجها: إبدال همزة الوصل ألفا مع المد ومع قصر اللام وعلى هذا الوجه القصر والتوسط والمد في آية، ثم توسط اللام وتوسط آية ثم مد اللام ومد آية، ثم تسهيل همزة الوصل مع قصر اللام وعلى هذا الوجه تثليث آية ثم توسط اللام وآية ثم مدهما معا ثم إبدال همزة الوصل مع القصر ومع قصر اللام، وعلى هذا الوجه تثليث آية، فيكون على إبدال همزة الوصل مع المد خمسة أوجه، وعلى تسهيلها خمسة أوجه. وعلى إبدالها مع القصر ثلاثة أوجه، وقد نظمت (العلامة القاضي) هذه الحالات الخمس على هذا الترتيب بقولي: 
الحالة الأولى: فهمزها امدد مبـدلا وسهلا واللام ثلث معهما واقصر كلا 
الحالة الثانية: ومـد همزا واقصرن وسهلا واللام ثلث عنـد كل تفضلا 
الحالة الثالثة: واقصر لآمنتم وفي الهمز خذا تثليثه واللام فاقصــر تحتذى
وإن توسـط بــدلا فسهلا أو امددن في الهمز ثم مـع كلا 
في اللام توسيط وقصر واقصرا في الهمـز واللام كمـا تحررا 
وبدلا مد وفي الهمــز انقلا مـدا وتسهيلا تكـن مبجلا 
ومعهما في اللام فامدد واقصر واقصر لهمز مــع لام تنصر 
الحالة الرابعة: وإن تقف فالتسعة الأولى انقل على الثلاثة التي في البــدل
الحالة الخامسة: ومد همزا ثم سهــل واقصرا لاما وثلث بـدلا تأخــرا 
وفيهما وسط أو امدد واجعل قصرا لهمز ثم لام تفضــل 
وبدلا ثلث وذي حــالاتها خمسًا كما عن الثقات عدها 
ا هـ (البدور الزاهرة للقاضي 1/ 384:381)
وأما من له السكت (وهم حمزة وحفص وإدريس وابن ذكوان بخلف عنهم) فلكل منهم وجهان في حالة الوصل، وهما: إبدال همزة الوصل ألفا مع إشباع المد للساكن، وتسهيلها بين بين، وكل منهما مع السكت، ولهم في حالة الوقف عليها خمسة عشر وجها: الوجهان السابقان، والثالث: إبدال همزة الوصل ألفا مع المد المشبع ومع نقل حركة الهمزة إلى اللام. والرابع: إبدالها ألفا مع القصر، ونقل حركة الهمزة إلى اللام، الخامس: تسهيل همزة الوصل مع نقل حركة الهمزة إلى اللام، وعلى كل من هذه الأوجه الخمسة قصر اللام وتوسطها ومدها فتصير خمسة عشر وجها. (مستفاد من البدور الزاهرة للقاضي1/ 381) .
تحريرات لحمزة في نحو (آلآنَ) بسورة يونس
يتعين إبدال همزة الوصل لحمزة على الوقف بالتغيير فيما انفصل عن مد أو عن محرك في نحو :- (به ءالئن) ، ونحو :- (المسلمين ءالئن) ، وعلى سكت المد المنفصل له ، وعلى ترك السكت في الجميع لخلف عن حمزة .
تحرير لهشام في نحو (آلآنَ) بسورة يونس
يتعين وجه التسهيل في نحو (آلآنَ) مع إدغام لام (هل ، بل) نحو : (هل تجزون) ، (بل تأتيهم).
..............................  ................
ثم قال الناظم (ابن الجزري) :- ((كَذَا بِهِ السِّحْرُ ثَنَا حُزْ)) أي وكذلك قرأ المرموز لهما بالثاء والحاء ، وهما أبو جعفر وأبو عمرو قوله تعالى :- (بِهِ السِّحْرُ) (يونس: 81) بهمزة قطع استفهامية ثم همزة وصل ، ولكل منهما وجهان : الوجه الأول الإبدال مع الإشباع ، والوجه الثاني التسهيل بغير إدخال ؛ فمذهب أبي جعفر وأبي عمرو في هذه الكلمة يشبه مذهب القراء العشرة في باب (آلذَّكَرَيْنِ) ، وعلى قراءة أبي جعفر وأبي عمرو توصل هاء الضمير في به بياء الصلة وتمدّ مدًّا منفصلا ؛ فيقصره أبو جعفر وجهًا واحدًا ، ولأبي عمرو القصر والتوسط .
تحريرات لأبي عمرو في (بِهِ السِّحْرُ) (يونس: 81)
1- يمتنع وجه التسهيل مع المدّ في المنفصل مع فتح (موسى) .
2- يمتنع للسوسي وجه التسهيل مع القصر مع فتح وتقليل (موسى) مع همز :- (جئتم) .
3- يمتنع للدوري وجه التسهيل مع القصر مع فتح (موسى) مع إبدال همز :- (جئتم) .
ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَالْبَدَلْ . وَالْفَصْلُ مِنْ نَحْوِ ءَءَامَنْتُمْ خَطَلْ)) يعني من الخطل (الخطأ) القول بالإبدال عند اجتماع ثلاث همزات في نَحْوِ :- (ءَءَامَنْتُمْ) وقد وقع هذا في (ءَءَامَنْتُمْ) (طه : 71) ، (الأعراف: 123) ، (الشعراء: 49) ، وفي (أَآلِهَتُنَا) (الزخرف : 58) ؛ فيمتنع وجه الإبدال للأزرق كما نبه على ذلك الداني وغيره ، لأن أصل الكلمتين (أأأمنتم) ، (أأألهتنا) بثلاث همزات الأولى والثانية مفتوحتان والثالثة ساكنة وقد أجمع القراء على إبدال الثالثة حرف مد من جنس حركة ما قبلها فتبدل ألفا ، وللأزرق تسهيل الثانية مع ثلاثة البدل ، ولكن ليس له إبدال الثانية ألفا ؛ لأن ذلك يوهم التباس الاستفهام بالخبر ؛ فهذا : خطل أي خطأ ، ومن الخطأ أيضا الفصل أو الإدخال بين الهمزتين في (ءَءَامَنْتُمْ) (طه : 71) ، (الأعراف: 123) ، (الشعراء: 49) ، و (أَآلِهَتُنَا) (الزخرف : 58) ؛ فلا إدخال لمن ذكر له الإدخال من قبل ، وقد سبق التنبيه عليه عند قوله :- وَالمَدُّ قَبْلَ الْفَتْحِ وَالكَسْرِ حَجَرْ * * * بِنْ ثِقْ لَهُ الخُلْفُ . وعلل ذلك الناظم في النشر فقال (1/365) :- لِئَلَّا يَصِيرَ اللَّفْظُ فِي تَقْدِيرِ أَرْبَعِ أَلِفَاتٍ: الْأُولَى هَمْزَةُ الِاسْتِفْهَامِ  ، وَالثَّانِيَةُ الْأَلِفُ الْفَاصِلَةُ، وَالثَّالِثَةُ هَمْزَةُ الْقَطْعِ، وَالرَّابِعَةُ الْمُبْدَلَةُ مِنَ الْهَمْزَةِ السَّاكِنَةِ، وَذَلِكَ إِفْرَاطٌ فِي التَّطْوِيلِ ، وَخُرُوجٌ عَنْ كَلَامِ الْعَرَبِ . ا هـ .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[194] أَئِمَّةً سَهِّلْ أَوَ ابْدِلْ حُطْ غِنَا * * * حِرْمٍ وَمَدٌّ لَاحَ بالْخُلْفِ ثَنَا
[195] مُسَهِّلاً وَالأَصْبَهَانِ  ي بِالْقَصَصْ * * * فِى الثَّانِ وَالسَّجْدَةِ مَعْهُ المَدُّ نَصْ
كلمة (أَئِمَّةً) جمع إمام ، أصلها (أَئْمِمَة) على وزن (أفْعِلَة) ، التقت ميمان فنقلت حركة الأولى للساكن قبلها وهو الهمزة الساكنة ، ثم أدغمت الميم الأولى في الثانية فصارت (أَئِمَّةً) قال الناظم رحمه الله :- ((أَئِمَّةً سَهِّلْ أَوَ ابْدِلْ حُطْ غِنَا * * * حِرْمٍ)) أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ح) ، (غ) ، (حرم) وهم أبو عمرو ورويس والمدنيان والمكي قوله تعالى :- (أَئِمَّةً) بوجهين هما تسهيل الهمزة الثانية أو إبدالها ياءً ، وقد وقعت في خمسة مواضع من القرآن الكريم : (التوبة: 12) ، (الأنبياء: 73) ، (القصص: 5) ، (القصص: 41) ، (السجدة: 24) ، ثم قال :- ((وَمَدٌّ لَاحَ بالْخُلْفِ ثَنَا . مُسَهِّلاً)) أي قرأ بالإدخال قبل الهمزة المكسورة من (أَئِمَّةً) المرموز لهما باللام والثاء وهما هشام بخلف عنه وأبو جعفر وجهًا واحدًا .
ثم قال :- ((وَالأَصْبَهَان  ِي بِالْقَصَصْ . فِي الثَّانِ وَالسَّجْدَةِ مَعْهُ المَدُّ نَصْ)) أي قرأ الأصبهاني موافقًا أبا جعفر بالتسهيل مع الإدخال في الموضع الثاني بالقصص (وَجَعَلْنَاهُم   أَئِمَّةً يَدْعُونَ) (41) ، وموضع السجدة (وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَهْدُونَ) (24) ، وقد سبق وجهه الأول وهو الإبدال ياءً ، 
والخلاصة في المواضع الخمسة أن أبا جعفر قرأ الهمزة الثانية من (أَئِمَّةً) بوجهين : التسهيل مع الإدخال ، والإبدال ياءً ، وقرأ هشام بوجهين التحقيق مع الإدخال ، والتحقيق بغير إدخال (الداجوني) ، وقرأ أبو عمرو ورويس وقالون والأزرق وابن كثير بوجهين : التسهيل بغير إدخال ، والإبدال ياءً ، وأما الأصبهاني فقد قرأ ثان القصص (41) (وَجَعَلْنَاهُم   أَئِمَّةً يَدْعُونَ) ، وموضع السجدة (24) (وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَهْدُونَ) بوجهين : التسهيل مع الإدخال ، والإبدال ياءً كأبي جعفر ، وقرأ الأصبهاني المواضع الثلاثة الباقية : (فَقَاتِلُوا أَئِمَّةَ) (التوبة: 12) ، (وَجَعَلْنَاهُم   أَئِمَّة) (الأنبياء: 73)، (وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً) (القصص: 5) بوجهين : التسهيل بغير إدخال ، والإبدال ياءً كقالون .
وقرأ الباقون المواضع الخمسة بالتحقيق بغير إدخال وجهًا واحدَا وهم روح وابن ذكوان والكوفيون . 
فائدة : أوجه إبدال الهمزة الثانية ياءً في قوله تعالى :- (أَئِمَّةً) لأبي عمرو ورويس والحرميين ، ووجه التسهيل مع الإدخال عن ورش من طريق الأصبهاني في موضع السجدة (وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَهْدُونَ) (24) وثان القصص (وَجَعَلْنَاهُم   أَئِمَّةً يَدْعُونَ) (41) ، هي وجوه زائدة لطرق النشر على طريق الشاطبية والتيسير ؛ قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- 
.............. وأبدَلُوا ... أَئِمَّةً كُلاً لِمَنْ يُسَهِّلُ
ومُدَّ سَهِّلا للاصبهاني ... في سجدةٍ وما بقَصٍّ ثانِي .انتهى.
توضيح لمذاهب القراء في كلمة (أَئِمَّةً)
تسهيل .............إبدال يــاءً .......تسهيل مع إدخال ......... تحقيق مع إدخال .........تحـقيـق 
.....................ثَـن  ا(بخلف).............ثَ  ـنَـا .................لاح (بخلف)............. لاح
حط...................حط ..............................  .................... ............ابن ذكوان
غنى ...................غنى ..............................  .................... ............. روح
ابن كثير .............ابن كثير ..............................  .............................. الكوفيون
قالون ................قالـون ..............................  .................... ..................
الأزرق ...............الأزرق ..............................  .................... .................
(*) والأصبهاني كقـالون إلا في ثان القصص (41) وموضع السجدة فهو كأبي جعفر فيهما ؛ إبدال وتسهيل مع إدخال .
تحريرات هامة في كلمة (أَئِمَّةً)
1- للداجوني عن هشام التحقيق بغير إدخال على المشهور ، وليس له إلا التوسط في المنفصل كما سبق ؛ ولهشام على التوسط التحقيق بغير إدخال (للداجوني) ، والتحقيق مع الإدخال (للحلواني) ، فلا يأتي لهشام وجه التحقيق بغير إدخال إلا على التوسط . 
2- لا يأتي لهشام (طريق الحلواني) على قصر المنفصل إلا وجه التحقيق مع الإدخال .
3- يمتنع لرويس وجه الإبدال مع وجه الإدغام الكبير .
4- يمتنع لرويس وجه الإبدال مع هاء السكت .
5- على وجه الإبدال للأزرق يتعين مد البدل وفتح ذوات الياء والبسملة أو الوصل بين السورتين .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[196] أَنْ كَانَ أَعْجَمِيُّ خُلْفٌ مُلِيَا * * * وَالكُلُّ مُبْدِلٌ كَآسَى أُوتِيَا
أي قرأ المرموز له بالميم وهو ابن ذكوان قوله تعالى :- (أَن كَانَ ذَا مَالٍ وَبَنِينَ) (القلم : 14) ، وقوله (أَأَعْجَمِيٌّ) (فصلت: 44) بالتسهيل مع الإدخال (عطفًا على قوله : مَعْهُ المَدُّ نَصْ) ، ولابن ذكوان وجه آخر هو التسهيل بغير إدخال ، وقد سبق ذكره عند قول الناظم :- 
....................... * * * يُخْبِرُ أَنْ كَانَ رَوَى اعْلَمْ حَبْرُ عَدْ
وَحُقِّقَتْ شِمْ فِي صَبَا وَأَعْجَمِي * * * حَم شِدْ صُحْبَةَ أَخْبِرْ زِدْ لُمِ
غُصْ خُلْفُهُمْ ............. 
ووجها التسهيل مع الإدخال وعدمه لابن ذكوان من طريق ابن الأخرم والرملي ، والتسهيل بغير إدخال للنقاش والمطوعي .
فائدة : وجه التسهيل مع الإدخال لابن ذكوان في قوله تعالى :- (أَن كَانَ ذَا مَالٍ وَبَنِينَ) (القلم : 14) ، وقوله (أَأَعْجَمِيٌّ) (فصلت: 44) هما وجهان زائدان للنشر على طريق الشاطبية والتيسير ؛ قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله في منحة مولي البر :- أَأَعْجَمِي . وامدده مع أَن كَانَ مِزْ . انتهى.
ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَالكُلُّ مُبْدِلٌ كَآسَى أُوتِيَا)) أي قرأ كل القراء بإبدال الهمزة الثانية إن كانت ساكنة حرف مدٍّ من جنس ما قبلها ، فإن كان مفتوحًا أبدلت ألفا نحو : (آسَى) (الأعراف: 93) ، وإن كان مضمومًا أبدلت واوًا نحو : (أُوتِيَ) (الإسراء : 71 وفي غيرها) ، وإن كان مكسورًا أبدلت ياءً نحو :- (إِيمَاناً) (آل عمران : 173وفي غيرها) ، وهذا ما أشار إليه الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله بقوله :- وَإِبْدَالُ أُخْرَى الْهَمْزَتَيْنِ لِكُلِّهِمْ ... إِذَا سَكَنَتْ عَزْمٌ كَآدَمَ أُوهِلاَ
ولكن كلمة (أُوهِلاَ) من كلام العرب ولم ترد في القرآن الكريم ، ولو قال (أُوتِيَ) لكان أفضل لورودها في القرآن ، ولكنه اضطر لهذا لكونها قصيدة لامية ، وكان من الممكن أن يقول (إِي تَلاَ) أعني بذلك موضع سورة يونس (53) :- (قُلْ إِي وَرَبِّي) وبذلك لا يختل الشرط ، والله أعلم . تم شرح الباب ، والحمد لله رب العالمين . 
وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله ، نسأل الله الإخلاص والتوفيق والقبول ، وصلّ اللهم وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
* أصل حلقات ((خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر)) في المنتدى العلمي ، وبتنسيق آخر ، جزاكم الله خيرا
http://www.alalmi.co.cc/vb/showthread.php?t=477&page=2 (*) (*)(*)

----------


## القارئ المليجي

متابعون إن شاء الله.
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحلقة الثامنة عشرة - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر - بَابُ الهَمْزَتَيْنِ مِنْ كَلِمَتَيْنِ 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بَابُ الهَمْزَتَيْنِ مِنْ كَلِمَتَيْنِ (6)

قال الإمام ابن الجزري  :-
[197] أَسْقَطَ الاُوْلَى فِي اتِّفَاَقٍ زِنْ غَدَا * * * خُلْفُهُمَا حُزْ وَبِفَتْحٍ بِنْ هُدَى
[198] وَسَهَّلاً فِي الكَسْرِ وَالضَّمِّ وَفِي * * * بِالسُّوءِ وَالنَّبِيء اِلادْغَامُ اصْطُفِي

شرع الناظم في بيان مذاهب القراء والرواة في همزتي القطع من كلمتين ؛ بمعنى أن تقع الهمزة آخر الكلمة الأولى ، والهمزة الثانية أول الكلمة الثانية ، وهناك حالات منطقية تسعة لا بدّ منها ؛ وهي اتفاق الهمزتين في الفتح والكسر والضم ، أو اختلافهما مفتوحة ثم مضمومة ، أو مفتوحة فمكسورة ، أو مضمومة ثم مفتوحة أو مضمومة فمكسورة أو مكسورة ثم مفتوحة أو مكسورة فمضمومة ، وهذه الحالة الأخيرة لم ترد في القرآن الكريم ؛ فتصير ثمان حالات ،
بدأ الناظم بالمتفقتين فقال :- ((أَسْقَطَ الاُوْلَى فِي اتِّفَاَقٍ زِنْ غَدَا * * * خُلْفُهُمَا حُزْ)) أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ز) ، (غ) ، (ح) وهم قنبل ورويس بخلف عنهما وأبو عمرو وجهًا واحدًا قرءوا بإسقاط الهمزة الأولى من المتفقتين فتحًا نحو :- (جَاء أَحَدٌ) (المائدة : 6) ، وكسرًا نحو :- (هَـؤُلاء إِن) (البقرة : 31) ، وضمًّا نحو :- (أَولِيَاء أُوْلَئِكَ) (الأحقاف : 32) ولا مثال للمضمومتين غيرها ، قوله :- ((أَسْقَطَ الاُوْلَى)) ترجيح للقول بإسقاط الأولى ، وعليه يجوز المدّ والقصر (والقصر أولى لزوال أثر الهمز) ، وإنما جاز الوجهان لأن المدّ صار جائزًا من قبيل المدّ المنفصل ، وأما من قال بإسقاط الثانية فليس له إلا المد ؛ لأنه – حينئذ – واجب من قبيل المتصل (*) . 


هامش (*) قال في النشر (1/389) : اخْتَلَفَ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْأَدَاءِ فِي تَعْيِينِ إِحْدَى الْهَمْزَتَيْنِ الّتي لّتي أَسْقَطَهَا أَبُو عَمْرٍو وَمَنْ وَافَقَهُ، فَذَهَبَ أَبُو الطَّيِّبِ بْنُ غَلْبُونَ فِيمَا حَكَاهُ عَنْهُ صَاحِبُ " التَّجْرِيدِ "، وَأَبُو الْحَسَنِ الْحَمَّامِيُّ فِيمَا حَكَاهُ عَنْهُ أَبُو الْعِزِّ إِلَى أَنَّ السَّاقِطَةَ هِيَ الثَّانِيَةُ، وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ الْخَلِيلِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ وَغَيْرِهِ مِنَ النُّحَاةِ، وَذَهَبَ سَائِرُ أَهْلِ الْأَدَاءِ إِلَى أَنَّهَا الْأُولَى. وَهُوَ الَّذِي قَطَعَ بِهِ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ، وَهُوَ الْقِيَاسُ فِي الْمِثْلَيْنِ، وَتَظْهَرُ فَائِدَةُ هَذَا الْخِلَافِ فِي الْمَدِّ قَبْلُ. فَمَنْ قَالَ بِإِسْقَاطِ الْأُولَى كَانَ الْمَدُّ عِنْدَهُ مِنْ
قَبِيلِ الْمُنْفَصِلِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ بِإِسْقَاطِ الثَّانِيَةِ كَانَ عِنْدَهُ مِنْ قَبِيلِ الْمُتَّصِلِ.

وقرأ رويس وقنبل في وجههما الثاني بتسهيل الهمزة الثانية كما سيأتي عند قوله :- ((وَسَهَّلَ الأُخْرَى رُوَيْسٌ قُنْبُلُ..)) ، ولقنبل وجه ثالث(**) هو إبدال الهمزة الثانية مدًّا من جنس حركة ما قبلها مع الإشباع إن كان ما بعدها ساكنًا أصليًّا سواء كان مُظْهَرًا نحو :- (هَـؤُلاء إِن) (البقرة : 31) ، أو مدغمًا نحو :- (هَـؤُلاء إِلاَّ) (الإسراء : 102) ، (ص : 15) ، ويبدل (قنبل) الثانية حرف مدٍّ من جنس ما قبلها مع القصر إن كان ما بعدها متحركًا (***) نحو :- (أَولِيَاءُ أُوْلَئِكَ) (الأحقاف : 32) ، وسيأتي ذكر هذا عند قول الناظم :- ((وَقِيلَ تُبْدَلُ.مَدًّا زَكَا جُودًا )) . 
ثم قال :- ((وَبِفَتْحٍ بِنْ هُدَى)) أي قرأ المرموز لهما بالباء والهاء ؛ وهما قالون والبزي بإسقاط الأولى في المفتوحتين مع المدّ والقصر نحو :- (جَاء أَحَدٌ) (المائدة : 6) موافقَيْنِ أبا عمرو ووجهًا لقنبل ورويس ، والقصر أولى ؛ لزوال أثر الهمز ، ثم قال :- ((وَسَهَّلاً فِي الكَسْرِ وَالضَّمِّ ..)) أي قرأ قالون والبزي بتسهيل الهمزة الأولى في المكسورتين مع المدّ والقصر نحو :- (هَـؤُلاء إِلاَّ) (الإسراء : 102) ، (ص : 15) وفي المضمومتين وهو موضع الأحقاف :- (أَولِيَاء أُوْلَئِكَ) (آية 32) ، والمدّ أولى ؛ لبقاء أثر الهمز (وعُلِمَ تسهيل الأولى من العطف على قوله : الاُوْلَى) ، ثمّ قال الناظم :- ((وَفِي.بِالسُّو  ِ وَالنَّبِيء اِلادْغَامُ اصْطُفِي)) أي قرأ قالون والبزي وصلاً قوله تعالى :- (بِالسُّوءِ إِلَّا) (يوسف : 53) ، وقرأ قالون وصلاً قوله تعالى :- (لِلنَّبِيء إِنْ) ، و (النَّبِيءِ إِلاَّ) (الأحزاب 


(**) قال في النشر :- فَقَرَأَ أَبُو عَمْرٍو بِإِسْقَاطِ الْهَمْزَةِ الْأُولَى مِنْهُمَا فِي الْأَقْسَامِ الثَّلَاثَةِ، وَافَقَهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ ابْنُ شَنَبُوذَ، عَنْ قُنْبُلٍ مِنْ أَكْثَرِ طُرُقِهِ، وَأَبُو الطَّيِّبِ، عَنْ رُوَيْسٍ ، إلى أن قال : أَمَّا قُنْبُلٌ فَرَوَى عَنْهُ الْجُمْهُورُ مِنْ طَرِيقِ ابْنِ مُجَاهِدٍ جَعْلَ الْهَمْزَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ فِيهَا بَيْنَ بَيْنَ كَذَلِكَ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي لَمْ يَذْكُرْ عَنْهُ الْعِرَاقِيُّون  َ وَلَا صَاحِبُ " التَّيْسِيرِ " فِي تَسْهِيلِهَا غَيْرَهُ. وَكَذَا ذَكَرَهُ ابْنُ سَوَّارٍ عَنْهُ، مِنْ طَرِيقِ ابْنِ شَنَبُوذَ. وَرَوَى عَنْهُ عَامَّةُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ وَالْمَغَارِبَة  ِ، وَإِبْدَالُهَا حَرْفَ مَدٍّ خَالِصٍ فَتُبْدَلُ فِي حَالَةِ الْكَسْرِ يَاءً خَالِصَةً سَاكِنَةً، وَحَالَةِ الْفَتْحِ أَلِفًا خَالِصَةً، وَحَالَةِ الضَّمِّ وَاوًا خَالِصَةً سَاكِنَةً، وَهُوَ الَّذِي قُطِعَ بِهِ فِي " الْهَادِي "، وَ " الْهِدَايَةِ "، وَ " التَّجْرِيدِ "، وَهُوَ أَحَدُ الْوَجْهَيْنِ فِي " التَّبْصِرَةِ "، وَ " الْكَافِي "، وَ " الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ "، وَرَوَى عَنْهُ ابْنُ شَنَبُوذَ إِسْقَاطَ الْأُولَى فِي الْأَقْسَامِ الثَّلَاثَةِ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ. هَذَا الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْجُمْهُورُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ. (النشر بتصرف يسير : 1/384:382) .
(***)قال في النشر (1/382) :- أَمَّا الْمُتَّفِقَتَا  نِ كَسْرًا فَعَلَى قِسْمَيْنِ: مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ، وَمُخْتَلَفٌ عَلَيْهِ. فَالْمُتَّفَقُ عَلَيْهِ ثَلَاثَةَ عَشَرَ لَفْظًا فِي خَمْسَةَ عَشَرَ مَوْضِعًا. فِي الْبَقَرَةِ (هَؤُلَاءِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ) وَفِي النِّسَاءِ (مِنَ النِّسَا إِلَّا) فِي الْمَوْضِعَيْنِ  ، وَفِي هُودٍ وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ وَفِي يُوسُفَ (بِالسُّو إِلَّا) وَفِي الْإِسْرَاءِ وَص: (هَؤُلَا إِلَّا) وَفِي النُّورِ (عَلَى الْبِغَا إِنْ)) وَفِي الشُّعَرَاءِ) (مِنَ السَّمَا إِنْ كُنْتَ) وَفِي السَّجْدَةِ (مِنَ السَّمَا إِلَى) وَفِي الْأَحْزَابِ (مِنَ النِّسَا إِنِ اتَّقَيْتُنَّ) وَفِيهَا: (وَلَا أَبْنَا إِخْوَانِهِنَّ) وَفِي سَبَأٍ (مِنَ السَّمَا إِنْ) وَفِيهَا (هَؤُلَا إِيَّاكُمْ) وَفِي الزُّخْرُفِ (فِي السَّمَا إِلَهٌ) ، وَالْمُخْتَلَفُ فِيهِ ثَلَاثَةُ مَوَاضِعَ (لِلنَّبِيِّ إِنْ أَرَادَ، وَ " بُيُوتَ النَّبِيِّ"(إِلَ  ّا فِي قِرَاءَةِ نَافِعٍ، وَ (مِنَ الشُّهْدَا أَنْ تَضِلَّ) فِي قِرَاءَةِ حَمْزَةَ، وَأَمَّا الْمُتَّفِقَتَا  نِ فَتْحًا، فَفِي سِتَّةَ عَشَرَ لَفْظًا فِي تِسْعَةٍ وَعِشْرِينَ مَوْضِعًا فِي النِّسَاءِ (السُّفَهَا أَمْوَالَكُمْ) وَفِيهَا وَفِي الْمَائِدَةِ (جَا أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ) وَفِي الْأَنْعَامِ(جَ   أَحَدَكُمْ) وَفِي الْأَعْرَافِ (تِلْقَا أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ) وَفِيهَا وَفِي يُونُسَ وَهُودٍ وَالنَّحْلِ وَفَاطِرٍ (جَا أَجَلُهُمْ) وَفِي هُودٍ خَمْسَةِ مَوَاضِعَ وَمَوْضِعَيِ " الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " (جَا أَمْرُنَا) وَفِي الْحِجْرِ (وَجَا أَهْلُ) وَفِيهَا وَفِي الْقَمَرِ (جَا آلَ) وَفِي الْحَجِّ (السَّمَا أَنْ تَقَعَ) وَفِي " الْمُؤْمِنِينَ "(جَا أَحَدَهُمْ) وَفِي الْفُرْقَانِ (شَا أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ) وَفِي الْأَحْزَابِ (شَا أَوْ يَتُوبَ) وَفِي غَافِرٍ وَالْحَدِيدِ (جَا أَمْرُ اللَّهِ) وَفِي الْقِتَالِ (جَا أَشْرَاطُهَا) وَفِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ (جَا أَجَلُهَا) وَفِي عَبَسَ (شَا أَنْشَرَهُ) ، وَأَمَّا الْمُتَّفِقَتَا  نِ ضَمًّا فَمَوْضِعٌ وَاحِدٌ (أَوْلِيَا أُولَئِكَ( فِي الْأَحْقَافِ .


53،50) بوجهين ؛ الأول : هو الوجه المتقدم (تسهيل الأولى مع المدّ والقصر) ، والوجه الثاني :- إبدال الهمزة الأولى من جنس ما قبلها ثم إدغامها في ما قبلها ؛ فتبدل الهمزة واوًا ثم تدغم في الواو من (بِالسُّوءِ إِلَّا) ؛ فتصير :- (بَالسُّوِّ إِلَّا) ، وتبدل الهمزة ياءً ثم تدغم في الياء من (لِلنَّبِيءِ إِنْ) ؛ فتصير :- (لِلنَّبِيِّ إِنْ) فإن قيل لماذا اختص قالون عن نافع بالخلف في هاتين الكلمتين قلت ؛ لأنَّ الإمام نافع وحده يقرأ باب النبيّ والنبوّة (النبيّ ، النبوة ، الأنبياء ، النبيين ، النبيّون وما يجيء من ذلك) بالهمز مع ياء مديّة قبله كما سيأتي في آخر باب الهمز المفرد قوله : ((بَابَ النَّبِيِّ وَالنُّبُوَّةِ الْهُدَى)) ؛ فيصير مدّا متصلا عنده فيدغم قالون وصلاً ، ويرجع إلى أصله وقفًا ، وأما البزي فهو كغيره من القراء بالإدغام ، قوله :- ((اصْطُفِي)) أي هذا الوجه هو الراجح المختار لمن ذُكِرَ كما جزم بذلك في النشر (*). 
وقد أشار الإمام الشاطبي  إلى ذلك بقوله :-
وَقَالُونُ وَالْبَزِّيُّ في الْفَتْحِ وَافَقَا ... وَفي غَيْرِهِ كَالْياَ وَكَالْوَاوِ سَهَّلاَ1
وَبِالسُّوءِ إِلاَّ أَبْدَلاَ ثُمَّ أَدْغَمَا ... وَفِيهِ خِلاَفٌ عَنْهُمَا لَيْسَ مُقْفَلاَ
وقال :- وَقَالُونُ فِي اْلأَحْزَابِ فِي لِلنَّبيِّ مَعْ ... بُيُوتَ النَّبيِّ الْيَاءَ شَدَّدَ مُبْدِلاَ 
وهذا البيت مستدرك على الإمام الشاطبي  ؛ لأنه ذكره في الفرش وبإطلاق فأوهم أن قالون يدغم وصلاً ووقفًا(**) ، ونبّه على ذلك الإمام الداني في التيسير (ص73) فقال :- وَترك قالون 


(*) قال في النشر : (1/383) وَاخْتُلِفَ عَنْهُمَا فِي بِالسُّوءِ إِلَّا، وَلِلنَّبِيِّ إِنْ أَرَادَ، وَبُيُوتَ النَّبِيِّ إِلَّا أَمَّا بِالسُّوءِ إِلَّا فَأَبْدَلَ الْهَمْزَةَ الْأُولَى مِنْهُمَا وَاوًا وَأَدْغَمَ الْوَاوَ الَّتِي قَبْلَهَا فِيهَا الْجُمْهُورُ مِنَ الْمَغَارِبَةِ وَسَائِرُ الْعِرَاقِيِّين  َ، عَنْ قَالُونَ وَالْبَزِّيِّ، وَهَذَا هُوَ الْمُخْتَارُ رِوَايَةً مَعَ صِحَّتِهِ فِي الْقِيَاسِ، وَقَالَ الْحَافِظُ أَبُو عَمْرٍو الدَّانِيُّ فِي مُفْرَدَاتِهِ: هَذَا الَّذِي لَا يَجُوزُ فِي التَّسْهِيلِ غَيْرُهُ..إلى أن قال (قُلْتُ) : قَدْ قَرَأْتُ بِهِ عَنْهُ، وَعَنِ الْبَزِّيِّ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْإِقْنَاعِ وَغَيْرِهِ، وَهُوَ مَعَ قُوَّتِهِ قِيَاسًا ضَعِيفٌ رِوَايَةً، وَذَكَرَهُ أَبُو حَيَّانَ، وَقَرَأْنَا بِهِ عَلَى أَصْحَابِهِ عَنْهُ، وَسَهَّلَ الْهَمْزَةَ الْأُولَى مِنْهُمَا بَيْنَ بَيْنَ؛ طَرْدًا لِلْبَابِ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْأَدَاءِ، وَذَكَرَهُ مَكِّيٌّ أَيْضًا، وَهُوَ الْوَجْهُ الثَّانِي فِي الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ  ، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْهُ صَاحِبُ " الْعُنْوَانِ " عَنْهُمَا. وَذَكَرَ عَنْهُمَا كُلًّا مِنَ الْوَجْهَيْنِ ابْنُ بَلِّيمَةَ، وَأَمَّا (لِلنَّبِيءِ) ، وَ (النَّبِيءُ) فَظَاهِرُ عِبَارَةِ أَبِي الْعِزِّ فِي كِفَايَتِهِ أَنْ تُجْعَلَ الْهَمْزَةُ فِيهِمَا بَيْنَ بَيْنَ فِي مَذْهَبِ قَالُونَ، وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ: لَا يَمْنَعُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ كَوْنُ الْيَاءِ سَاكِنَةً قَبْلَهَا، فَإِنَّهَا لَوْ كَانَتْ أَلِفًا لَمَا امْتَنَعَ جَعْلُهَا بَيْنَ بَيْنَ بَعْدَهَا لُغَةً.(قُلْتُ) : وَهَذَا ضَعِيفٌ جِدًّا، وَالصَّحِيحُ قِيَاسًا وَرِوَايَةً مَا عَلَيْهِ الْجُمْهُورُ مِنَ الْأَئِمَّةِ قَاطِبَةً، وَهُوَ الْإِدْغَامُ، وَهُوَ الْمُخْتَارُ عِنْدَنَا الَّذِي لَا نَأْخُذُ بِغَيْرِهِ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ. انتهي .


الْهَمْز فِي قَوْله فِي الأحزاب للنَّبِي إِن أَرَادَ و بيُوت النَّبِي إِلَّا أَن فِي الْمَوْضِعَيْنِ فِي الْوَصْل خَاصَّة على أصله فِي الهمزتين المكسورتين . 

قال الإمام ابن الجزري  :-
[199] وَسَهَّلَ الأُخْرَى رُوَيْسٌ قُنْبُلُ * * * وَرْشٌ وَثَامِنٌ وَقِيلَ تُبْدَلُ
[200] مَدًّا زَكَا جُودًا وَعَنْهُ هَؤُلاَ * * * إِنْ وَالْبِغَا إِنْ كَسْرَ يَاءٍ أَبْدِلاَ
أي قرأ رويس وقنبل في وجههما الثاني وورش وثامن القراء (أبو جعفر) الهمزتين المتفقتين من كلمتين بتسهيل الهمزة الثانية نحو :- (جَاءَ أَشْراطُهَا) (محمد  : 18) ، ثم قال :- ((وَقِيلَ تُبْدَلُ.مَدًّا زَكَا جُودًا)) أي روى بعض الأئمة إبدال الهمزة الثانية مدًّا من جنس حركة ما قبلها للمرموز لهما بالزَّاي والجيم وهما قنبل والأزرق ، والإبدال يكون مع الإشباع إن كان ما بعدها ساكنًا أصليًّا لازمًا سواء كان مُظْهَرًا نحو :- (وَجَاءَ أَهْلُ) (الحجر: 67) ، أو مدغمًا نحو :- (السَّمَاءِ إِنَّ) أو (هَؤُلاءِ إِيَّاكُمْ) (سبأ : 40،9) ، ويبدل قنبل والأزرق الثانية حرف مدٍّ من جنس ما قبلها مع القصر إن كان ما بعدها متحركًا (*) نحو :- (جَاءَ أَجَلُهَا) (المنافقون : 11) ، وبذلك يجتمع لقنبل - في المتفقتين - ثلاثة أوجه :- الأول : إسقاط الأولى مع المد والقصر ، الثاني : تسهيل الثانية ، الثالث : إبدالها حرف مد من جنس ما قبلها مع الإشباع إن تلاها ساكن ، ومع القصر إن تلاها متحرك .
وأما الأزرق فله وجهان :- الأول تسهيل الثانية ويوافقه فيه الأصبهاني ، والثاني : إبدالها حرف مد من جنس ما قبلها مع الإشباع إن تلاها ساكن ، ومع القصر إن تلاها متحرك ، وهذا الوجه ينفرد فيه الأزرق عن الأصبهاني .
ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَعَنْهُ هَؤُلاَ * * * إِنْ وَالْبِغَا إِنْ كَسْرَ يَاءٍ أَبْدِلاَ)) يعطف الناظم الكلام على قوله : ((جُودًا)) بأن بعض الأئمة نقلوا عن الأزرق وجهًا ثالثًا ، وهو إبدال الثانية ياءً خالصةً مكسورة في موضعين هما : (هَـؤُلاء إِن) (البقرة : 31) ، (البِغَاءِ إِنْ أَرَدْنَ) (النور : 33) ، ولكن يلاحظ في الموضع السابق تحرك نون (إِنْ) بالفتح وصلاً على قاعدة ورش : نقل حركة الهمزة إلى الساكن

(**) انظر شرح ابن الناظم  (ص100) وكلام العلامة القاضي  في( الوافي) (ص 204) وغيرهما . 



قبلها ؛ وبذلك يكون له إبدالها حرف مدّ مع الإشباع إن لم يعتدّ بعارض النقل، ومع القصر إن اعتدّ بالعارض .
والخلاصة في الهمزتين المتفقتين من كلمتين :-
1- قرأ أبو عمرو بإسقاط الهمزة الأولى (وجهًا واحدًا) مع المد والقصر (والقصر أولى) .
2- قرأ رويس بوجهين ؛ الأول : إسقاط الأولى مع المد (كما سيأتي السبب) ، والثاني : تسهيل الثانية . 
3- قرأ قنبل بثلاثة أوجه ؛ الأول : إسقاط الأولى . الثاني : تسهيل الثانية . الثالث : إبدالها حرف مد من جنس ما قبلها مع الإشباع إن تلاها ساكن ، ومع القصر إن تلاها متحرك .
4- قرأ أبو جعفر والأصبهاني بتسهيل الثانية وجهًا واحدًا .
5- قرأ الأزرق بوجهين ؛ الأول : تسهيل الهمزة الثانية ، والثاني : إبدالها حرف مد من جنس ما قبلها مع الإشباع إن تلاها ساكن ، ومع القصر إن تلاها متحرك وأما (البِغَاءِ إِنْ أَرَدْنَ) (النور : 33) فله فيه الإبدال مع القصر اعتدادًا بالعارض ، والإبدال مع الإشباع على الأصل ، ويزاد له وجه رابع في (البِغَاءِ إِنْ أَرَدْنَ) )النور : 33) ، ووجه ثالث في (هَـؤُلاء إِن) (البقرة : 31) ، وهو إبدال الثانية ياءً خالصةً مكسورة .
6- قرأ قالون والبزي المفتوحتين بإسقاط الأولى ، وقرءا المكسورتين والمضمومتين بتسهيل الأولى مع المد والقصر (والمدّ أولى) ، ويستثنى لهما هذا الموضع )بِالسُّوءِ إِلَّا) (يوسف : 53) فليس لهما فيه وصلاً إلا الإدغام على الصحيح ، ويستثنى لقالون وصلاً موضعان قوله تعالى :- (لِلنَّبِيء إِنْ) ، و (النَّبِيءِ إِلاَّ) (الأحزاب : 53،50) فليس له فيهما إلا الإدغام .
7- قرأ الباقون (روح وابن عامر والكوفيون) بتحقيق الهمزتين .

توضيح مذاهب القراء في الهمزتين المتفقتين من كلمتين
إسقاط.....تسهيل الثانية...إبدال مع مد...إبـدال مع قصر...إبدال ياءً مكسورة.....تسهيل الأولى.....تحقيـق
زِنْ ...........زن.............ز  ن (بعدها ساكن)..زن (بعدهامحرك)..........  ............................. ......كل الباب روح
غَدَا ...........غدا.............  ....................... ..............................  .................... .......وابن عامر
بن (في الفتح) ..............................  .................... ...........................ب   (في ضم وكسر).........والكوف  يون
هدى (في الفتح) ..............................  .................... .........................بن (في ضم وكسر).............
حُزْ...........ورش ........جُودًا (بعدها ساكن)......جُودًا (بعدها محرك).....................  ...........
...............ورش.........  ..جُودًا (هؤلاء إن).........................  ...جُودًا (هؤلاء إن).........................  .......
.............ورش..........  ُودًا (البغاء إن).....جُودًا (البغاء إن).....جُودًا (البغاء إن)................
...........ثامن...........  ........................ ..............................  .................... ..............
(*) الإسقاط يكون المد والقصر (والقصر أولى) إلا رويسًا فليس له إلا المدّ ، وتسهيل الأولى مع المد والقصر (والمد أولى).



فائدة : وجه إسقاط الهمزة الثانية لقنبل ورويس - عند اتفاق الهمزتين - من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على الشاطبية والتيسير ، وليس لورش من طريق الأصبهاني في المتفقتين إلا تسهيل الثانية ، قال العلامة الشيخ الإبياري في المنحة :- 
الاُولى أسقِطنّ إن وافقا زَاهٍ غَلا ... والاصبهاني ثانِ ذَا لن يُبْدِلا
* تحريرات لرويس والأزرق *
1- وجه الإسقاط لرويس من طريق أبي الطيب ، وليس له إلا التوسط في المنفصل على المقروء به ، وعليه لا يجوز له الإسقاط إلا مع المد ، وتمتنع هاء السكت على وجه الإسقاط .
2- للأزرق في قوله تعالى (البِغَاءِ إِنْ أَرَدْنَ) (النور : 33) يختص وجه إبدال الثانية حرف مدّ مع تفخيم راء المنون بالنصب (خَيْراً) قبلها على إشباع البدل مع فتح ذوات الياء ، ولم يأت ترقيق (خَيْرًا) مع قصر البدل وتقليل ذوات الياء إلا من مذهب ابن بَلِّيمَة ، وليس فيه إبدال الثانية مدًّا ، وإنما فيه التسهيل والإبدال ياءً مكسورة فقط ، ويمتنع للأزرق الأوجه التالية :- 
(1) إبدال الثانية حرف مدّ على تقليل ذوات الياء مع التفخيم .
(2) إبدال الثانية ياءً مكسورة على تفخيم راء (خَيْراً) . 
(3) يمتنع إبدال الثانية ياءً مكسورة على ترقيق (خَيْراً) ، وتوسط البدل وفتح ذوات الياء .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري  :-
[201] وَعِنْدَ الاِخْتِلاَفِ الاُخْرَى سَهِّلَنْ * * * حِرْمٌ حَوَى غِناً وَمِثْلُ السُّوءُ إِنْ
[202] فَالْوَاوُ أَوْ كَالْيا وَكَالسَّمَاءِ أَوْ * * * تَشَاءُ أَنْتَ فَباِلاِبْدَالِ وَعَوْا

انتقل الكلام إلى الهمزتين المختلفتين ، ولهما في القرآن خمس حالات : (1) مضمومة ثم مكسورة أو (2) مكسورة ثم مفتوحة ، أو (3) مضمومة ثم مفتوحة ، أو (4) مفتوحة ثم مضمومة ، أو (5) مفتوحة ثم مكسورة ، قال الناظم :- ((وَعِنْدَ الاِخْتِلاَفِ الاُخْرَى سَهِّلَنْ * * * حِرْمٌ حَوَى غِناً)) أي عند اختلاف الهمزتين في الحالات الخمسة السابقة قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (حِرْمٌ) ، (حَوَى) ، (غِنًا) وهم المدنيان والمكي وأبو عمرو البصري ورويس ؛ أي (أهل (سما) سوى روح) قرءوا بتغيير الهمزة الثانية ، ذلك أن التسهيل يعني مطلق التغيير ، ثم حدّد كيفية هذا التغيير فقال :- ((وَمِثْلُ السُّوءُ إِنْ . فَالْوَاوُ أَوْ كَالْيا)) في مثل قوله تعالى :- (السُّوءُ إِنْ) (الأعراف : 188) هذه هي الحالة الأولى : ضم الأولى وكسر الثانية ، ولك فيها وجهان :- الأول : إبدال الثانية واوًا ، وهذا معنى قوله ((فالواو)) ، والثاني تسهيل الثانية بين الهمزة المضمومة والواو المدّيّة ، وهذا معنى قوله ((أو كالياء)) (*) . 
ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَكَالسَّمَاءِ أَوْ تَشَاءُ أَنْتَ فَباِلاِبْدَالِ وَعَوْا)) يشير الناظم بهذا المثال :
(السَّمَاءِ أَوْ) (الأنفال : 32) إلى الحالة الثانية : كسر الأولى وفتح الثانية ، ولك فيها وجه واحد فقط ؛ هو إبدال الثانية ياءً خالصة مفتوحة ، ثم يشير بالمثال الآخر : (تَشَاءُ أَنْتَ) (الأعراف:155) إلى الحالة


(*) قال في النشر :- وَاخْتَلَفَ أَئِمَّتُنَا فِي كَيْفِيَّةِ تَسْهِيلِ الْقِسْمِ الْخَامِسِ(1) ، فَذَهَبَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى أَنَّهَا تُبْدَلُ وَاوًا خَالِصَةً مَكْسُورَةً، وَهَذَا مَذْهَبُ جُمْهُورِ الْقُرَّاءِ مِنْ أَئِمَّةِ الْأَمْصَارِ قَدِيمًا، وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي " الْإِرْشَادِ "، وَ " الْكِفَايَةِ " لِأَبِي الْعِزِّ، قَالَ الدَّانِيُّ فِي جَامِعِهِ: وَهَذَا مَذْهَبُ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْأَدَاءِ، قَالَ: وَكَذَا حَكَى أَبُو طَاهِرِ بْنُ أَبِي هَاشِمٍ أَنَّهُ قَرَأَ عَلَى ابْنِ مُجَاهِدٍ، قَالَ: وَكَذَا حَكَى أَبُو بَكْرٍ الشَّذَائِيُّ أَنَّهُ قَرَأَ عَلَى غَيْرِ ابْنِ مُجَاهِدٍ، قَالَ: وَبِذَلِكَ قَرَأْتُ أَنَا عَلَى أَكْثَرِ شُيُوخِي، وَقَالَ فِي غَيْرِهِ: وَبِذَلِكَ قَرَأْتُ عَلَى عَامَّةِ شُيُوخِي الْفَارِسِيِّ، وَالْخَاقَانِيِ  ّ، وَابْنِ غَلْبُونَ، وَذَهَبَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى أَنَّهَا تُجْعَلُ بَيْنَ بَيْنَ، أَيِ الْهَمْزَةُ وَالْيَاءُ، وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ أَئِمَّةِ النَّحْوِ كَالْخَلِيلِ وَسِيبَوَيْهِ، وَمَذْهَبُ جُمْهُورِ الْقُرَّاءِ حَدِيثًا، وَحَكَاهُ ابْنُ مُجَاهِدٍ نَصًّا عَنِ الْيَزِيدِيِّ، عَنْ أَبِي عَمْرٍو، وَرَوَاهُ الشَّذَائِيُّ عَنِ ابْنِ مُجَاهِدٍ أَيْضًا، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ الدَّانِيُّ عَلَى شَيْخِهِ فَارِسِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ قَالَ: وَأَخْبَرَنِي عَبْدُ الْبَاقِي بْنُ الْحَسَنِ أَنَّهُ قَرَأَ كَذَلِكَ عَنْ شُيُوخِهِ، وَقَالَ الدَّانِيُّ: إِنَّهُ الْأَوْجَهُ فِي الْقِيَاسِ، وَإِنَّ الْأَوَّلَ آثَرُ فِي النَّقْلِ. (قُلْتُ) : وَبِالتَّسْهِيل  ِ قَطَعَ مَكِّيٌّ، وَالْمَهْدَوِيُ  ّ، وَابْنُ سُفْيَانَ، وَصَاحِبُ " الْعُنْوَانِ "، وَأَكْثَرُ مُؤَلِّفِي الْكُتُبِ، كَصَاحِبِ "الرَّوْضَةِ " وَ " الْمُبْهِجِ "، وَالْغَايَتَيْن  ِ، وَ " التَّلْخِيصِ "، وَنَصَّ عَلَى الْوَجْهَيْنِ فِي " التَّذْكِرَةِ "، وَ " التَّيْسِيرِ "، وَ " الْكَافِي "، وَ " الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ "، وَ " تَلْخِيصِ الْعِبَارَاتِ "، وَصَاحِبُ " التَّجْرِيدِ " فِي آخِرِ فَاطِرٍ . انتهى (النشر : 1/ 38).


الثالثة : ضم الأولى وفتح الثانية ، ولك فيها وجه واحد فقط أيضا ؛ هو إبدال الثانية واوًا خالصة مفتوحة ، قوله :- ((وَعَوْا)) أي حفظوا وجمعوا هذا العلم من (وَعَيَ) الْوَاوُ وَالْعَيْنُ وَالْيَاءُ : كَلِمَةٌ تَدُلُّ عَلَى ضَمِّ شَيْءٍ. وَوَعَيْتُ الْعِلْمَ أَعِيهِ وَعْيًا. وَأَوْعَيْتُ الْمَتَاعَ فِي الْوِعَاءِ أُوَعِّيهِ . كذا قال ابن فارس (معجم مقاييس اللغة (6/124) . 
وبذلك تتبقى حالتان هما (4) مفتوحة ثم مضمومة ولم ترد إلا في قوله تعالى :- (جَاءَ أُمَّةً) (المؤمنون : 44) ، و (5) مفتوحة ثم مكسورة نحو :- (أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ) (المائدة : 101) ، فيكون لهم 
(سما سوى روح) التسهيل بين بين لأنه أطلق التسهيل ، أي بين الهمزة المضمومة والواو المدّيّة في الحالة الرابعة : (جَاءَ أُمَّةً) ، وبين الهمزة المكسورة والياء المدّيّة في الحالة الخامسة نحو :- (أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ) 


(*) قال في النشر :- (الضَّرْبُ الثَّانِي) الْمُخْتَلِفَتَ  انِ، وَوَقَعَ مِنْهُمَا فِي الْقُرْآنِ خَمْسَةُ أَقْسَامٍ وَكَانَتِ الْقِسْمَةُ تَقْتَضِي سِتَّةً:
(الْقِسْمُ الْأَوَّلُ) (4) مَفْتُوحَةٌ وَمَضْمُومَةٌ، وَهُوَ مَوْضِعٌ وَاحِدٌ جَاءَ أُمَّةً رَسُولُهَا فِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ. (وَالْقِسْمُ الثَّانِي) (5) مَفْتُوحَةٌ وَمَكْسُورَةٌ، وَوَرَدَ مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ وَمُخْتَلَفٌ فِيهِ؛ فَالْمُتَّفَقُ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ ذَلِكَ سَبْعَةَ عَشَرَ مَوْضِعًا، وَهِيَ (شُهَدَاءَ إِذْ) فِي الْبَقَرَةِ وَالْأَنْعَامِ (وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى) فِي مَوْضِعَيِ الْمَائِدَةِ، وَفِيهَا: (عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ) ، (وَأَوْلِيَاءَ إِنِ اسْتَحَبُّوا) فِي التَّوْبَةِ، وَفِيهَا (إِنْ شَاءَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ) ، وَ (شُرَكَاءَ إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ) فِي يُونُسَ وَ (الْفَحْشَاءَ إِنَّهُ) فِي يُوسُفَ، وَفِيهَا وَجَاءَ إِخْوَةُ وَ (أَوْلِيَاءَ إِنَّا) فِي الْكَهْفِ. وَ (الدُّعَاءَ إِذَا مَا) فِي الْأَنْبِيَاءِ (وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ) فِي الشُّعَرَاءِ، وَ (الدُّعَاءَ إِذَا وَلَّوْا) بِالنَّمْلِ وَالرُّومِ وَ (الْمَاءَ إِلَى) فِي السَّجْدَةِ، وَ (حَتَّى تَفِيءَ إِلَى) فِي الْحُجُرَاتِ. وَالْمُخْتَلَفُ فِيهِ مَوْضِعَانِ، وَهُمَا (زَكَرِيَّاءَ إِذْ) فِي مَرْيَمَ وَالْأَنْبِيَاء  ِ عَلَى قِرَاءَةِ غَيْرِ حَمْزَةَ، وَالْكِسَائِيِّ  ، وَخَلَفٍ، وَحَفْصٍ. (وَالْقِسْمُ الثَّالِثُ) (3) مَضْمُومَةٌ وَمَفْتُوحَةٌ ، وَوَقَعَ مُتَّفَقًا عَلَيْهِ وَمُخْتَلَفًا فِيهِ، فَالْمُتَّفَقُ عَلَيْهِ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ مَوْضِعًا، وَهِيَ (السُّفَهَاءُ أَلَا) فِي الْبَقَرَةِ (نَشَاءُ أَصَبْنَاهُمْ) فِي الْأَعْرَاف وَفِيهَا (تَشَاءُ أَنْتَ وَلِيُّنَا) ، وَ (سُوءُ أَعْمَالِهِمْ) فِي التَّوْبَةِ، (وَيَا سَمَاءُ أَقْلِعِي) فِي هُودٍ، وَ (الْمَلَأُ أَفْتُونِي) فِي مَوْضِعَيْ يُوسُفَ وَالنَّمْلِ، وَ (يَشَاءُ أَلَمْ تَرَ) فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ، (الْمَلَأُ أَيُّكُمْ) فِي النَّمْلِ، وَ (جَزَاءُ أَعْدَاءِ اللَّهِ) فِي فُصِّلَتْ، وَ (وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَدًا) فِي الِامْتِحَانِ. وَالْمُخْتَلَفُ فِيهِ مَوْضِعَانِ، وَهُمَا (النَّبِيءُ أَوْلَى) ، وَ (إِنْ أَرَادَ النَّبِيءُ أَنْ) فِي الْأَحْزَابِ عَلَى قِرَاءَةِ نَافِعٍ. (وَالْقِسْمُ الرَّابِعُ) (2) مَكْسُورَةٌ وَمَفْتُوحَةٌ، وَهُوَ مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ وَمُخْتَلَفٌ فِيهِ، فَالْمُتَّفَقُ عَلَيْهِ خَمْسَةَ عَشَرَ مَوْضِعًا، وَهِيَ: مِنْ خِطْبَةِ النِّسَاءِ أَوْ فِي الْبَقَرَةِ، وَ (هَؤُلَاءِ أَهْدَى) فِي النِّسَاءِ، وَلَا يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ أَتَقُولُونَ فِي الْأَعْرَافِ وَهَؤُلَاءِ أَضَلُّونَا، وَمِنَ الْمَاءِ أَوْ مِمَّا كِلَاهُمَا فِيهَا أَيْضًا، وَمِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَوِ ائْتِنَا فِي الْأَنْفَالِ، وَ (مِنْ وِعَاءِ أَخِيهِ) فِي مَوْضِعَيْ يُوسُفَ، وَ (هَؤُلَاءِ آلِهَةً) فِي الْأَنْبِيَاءِ، وَ (هَؤُلَاءِ أَمْ هُمْ) فِي الْفُرْقَانِ، وَ (مَطَرَ السَّوْءِ أَفَلَمْ) فِيهَا، وَ (مِنَ السَّمَاءِ آيَةً) فِي الشُّعَرَاءِ، وَأَبْنَاءِ أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ فِي الْأَحْزَابِ، وَ (فِي السَّمَاءِ أَنْ) فِي مَوْضِعَيِ الْمُلْكِ. وَالْمُخْتَلَفُ فِيهِ مَوْضِعٌ وَاحِدٌ، وَهُوَ (مِنَ الشُّهَدَاءِ أَنْ) فِي غَيْرِ قِرَاءَةِ حَمْزَةَ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ فِي الْمَكْسُورَتَي  ْنِ. (وَالْقِسْمُ الْخَامِسُ) (1) مَضْمُومَةٌ وَمَكْسُورَةٌ، وَهُوَ مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ وَمُخْتَلَفٌ فِيهِ. فَالْمُتَّفَقُ عَلَيْهِ اثْنَانِ وَعِشْرُونَ مَوْضِعًا، وَهُوَ (يَشَاءُ إِلَى) فِي مَوْضِعَيِ الْبَقَرَةِ، وَيُونُسَ، وَالْحَجِّ، وَالنُّورِ، (وَلَا يَأْبَ الشُّهَدَاءُ إِذَا) فِي الْبَقَرَةِ أَيْضًا، وَ (مَا يَشَاءُ إِذَا) فِي آلِ عِمْرَانَ (يَشَاءُ إِنَّ) فِيهَا، وَفِي النُّورِ، وَفَاطِرٍ، وَ (مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِنَّ) فِي الْأَنْعَامِ، وَ (السُّوءُ إِنْ) فِي الْأَعْرَافِ، وَ (نَشَاءُ إِنَّكَ) فِي هُودٍ، وَ (يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ) فِي يُوسُفَ وَمَوْضِعَيِ الشُّورَى، وَ (مَا يَشَاءُ إِلَى) فِي الْحَجِّ، وَ (شُهَدَاءُ إِلَّا) فِي النُّورِ، وَ (يَاأَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ إِنِّي) فِي النَّمْلِ، وَ (الْفُقَرَاءُ إِلَى اللَّهِ) فِي فَاطِرٍ، وَ (الْعُلَمَاءُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ) فِيهَا وَ (السَّيِّئُ إِلَّا) فِيهَا أَيْضًا، وَ (يَشَاءُ إِنَاثًا) فِي الشُّورَى. وَالْمُخْتَلَفُ فِيهِ سِتَّةُ مَوَاضِعَ (أَوَّلُهَا) (يَا ذَكَرِيَّاءُ إِنَّا) فِي مَرْيَمَ فِي غَيْرِ قِرَاءَةِ حَمْزَةَ، وَالْكِسَائِيِّ  ، وَخَلَفٍ، وَحَفْصٍ، وَبَاقِيهَا (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيءُ إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ، وَيَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيءُ إِنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا) فِي الْأَحْزَابِ، ِوَ (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيءُ إِذَا جَاءَكَ) فِي الِامْتِحَانِ، وَ (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيءُ إِذَا) فِي الطَّلَاقِ، وَ (النَّبِيءُ إِلَى) فِي التَّحْرِيمِ، وَهَذِهِ الْخَمْسَةُ فِي قِرَاءَةِ نَافِعٍ. (قِسْمٌ سَادِسٌ) وَهُوَ كَوْنُ الْأُولَى مَكْسُورَةً وَالثَّانِيَةِ مَضْمُومَةً، عَكْسُ الْخَامِسِ، لَمْ يَرِدْ لَفْظُهُ فِي الْقُرْآنِ، وَإِنَّمَا وَرَدَ مَعْنَاهُ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ فِي الْقَصَصِ (وَجَدَ عَلَيْهِ أُمَّةً) وَالْمَعْنَى: وَجَدَ عَلَى الْمَاءِ أُمَّةً .


، وقرأ الباقون (روح وابن عامر والكوفيون) بالتحقيق في الحالات الخمس ، وهذا من بديع اختصار الإمام ابن الجزري ، ومن جميل فتح الله عليه أن جمع اختلاف القراء في الحالات الخمس في بيتين ؛ فنسأل الله أن يفيض علينا من علمه ، ويدخلنا برحمته في عباده الصالحين .
والخلاصة : في الحالة الأولى لـ (سما سوى روح) (حرم حوى غنى) (المدنيان والمكي ورويس) في الحالة الأولى (ضم الأولى وكسر الثانية) مثل :- (السُّوءُ إِنْ) يكون لهم وجهان : إبدال الثانية واوًا مكسورة ، وتسهيـل الثانية .
في الحالة الثانية والثالثة (فتح الهمزة الثانية وكسر أو ضم الأولى) نحو :- (السَّمَاءِ أَوْ) و (تَشَاءُ أَنْتَ) يكون لهم الإبدال حرفًا خالصًا من جنس حركة ما قبله ، مع إبقاء حركة الهمزة الثانية عليه هكذا : (السَّمَاءِ يَوْ) ، (تَشَاءُ وَنْتَ) .
في الحالة الرابعة والخامسة (فتح الأولى وضم أو كسر الثانية) (جَاءَ أُمَّةً) ، ومثل :- )أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ) يكون لهم التسهيل بين بين ، إلى الضم في الأولى )جَاءَ أُمَّةً) ، وإلى الكسر في الثانية )أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ).
توضيح مذاهب القراء في المختلفتين (الحالة الأولى) ضـم الأولى وكسر الثـانية مثل :-)السُّوءُ إِنْ) 
إبدال الثانية واوًا مكسورة ..... تسهيــل ............ تحـقـيــق 
حــــــرم ..............حــرم ................الكوفيـ  ون
حــــــوى............  ...حـوى .................ابن عامر
غــــــنى............  .....غـنى ....................روح
توضيح مذاهب القراء في المختلفتين (الحالة الثانية) كسر الأولى وفتـح الثـانية مثل :- (السَّمَاءِ أَوْ)
إبدال الثانية ياءً مفتوحة .... تحـقـيـق 
حـــــرم ..............الكوفيـو  ن
حــــوى................  .ابن عامر
غــــنى................  ....روح
توضيح مذاهب القراء في المختلفتين (الحالة الثالثة) ضـم الأولى وفتـح الثـانية مثل :- (تَشَاءُ أَنْتَ)
إبدال الثانية واوًا مفتوحة .......... تحـقـيـق 
حـــــرم .....................الكو  يـون
حــــوى................  ........ابن عامر
غــــنى................  ...........روح

توضيح مذاهب القراء في المختلفتين (الحالة الرابعة) فتح الأولى وضم الثـانية ، وهي :- (جَاءَ أُمَّةً) ،
و (الحالة الخامسة) فتح الأولى وكسر الثـانية مثل :- (أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ) .
تسهيـل..................  . تحـقـيـق 
حــرم ....................الكوف  يـون
حـوى......................  .ابن عامر
غـنى......................  ....روح
، والله أعلم . تم شرح الباب ، وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله ، وصلّ اللهم وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين ، والحمد لله رب العالمين .

(*) بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (*)
تابع حلقات خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر 
وبتنسيق أفضل هنا : الحلقة الثامنة عشرة - - بَابُ الهَمْزَتَيْنِ مِنْ كَلِمَتَيْنِ ، على هذا الرابط : http://www.alalmi.co.cc/vb/showthread.php?p=2164 

ومرحبا بكم في جامعة الدرّة المضيّة للقراءات القرآنية والسنة النبوية :
http://zdnyilma.com/vb/index.php (*) (*) (*)

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحلقة التاسعة عشرة - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر - بَابُ الْهَمْزِ المُفْرَدِ .

بَابُ الْهَمْزِ المُفْرَدِ (26)

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-

[203] وَكُلَّ هَمْزٍ سَاكِنٍ أَبْدِلْ حِذَا * * * خُلْفٍ سِوَى ذِي الْجَزْمِ وَاْلأَمْرِ كَذَا
[204] مُؤْصَدَةٌ رِئْياً وَتُؤْوِي وَلِفَا * * * فِعْلٍ سِوَى اْلإِيوَاءِ اْلأَزْرَقُ اقْتَفَى

هذا باب ذكر فيه الناظم مذاهب القراء في الهمز المفرد (أي في وقوع همزة واحدة في كلمة غير ملصقة بهمزة أخرى) سواء كانت فاء الكلمة أم عينها أم لامها ، وسواء كانت ساكنة أم متحركة ، بدأ الناظم بالساكنة فقال :- ((وَكُلَّ هَمْزٍ سَاكِنٍ أَبْدِلْ حِذَا . خُلْفٍ)) أي أن المرموز له بالحاء وهو أبو عمرو قرأ بإبدال الهمز الساكن حرف مدّ من جنس حركة ما قبله بخلف عنه ، وذلك في عموم القرآن الكريم إلا ما سيأتي استثناؤه بقوله :- ((سِوَى ذِي الْجَزْمِ وَاْلأَمْرِ كَذَا . مُؤْصَدَةٌ رِئْياً وَتُؤْوِي)) أي يستثنى من الإبدال ما كان ساكنًا للجزم نحو :(إِن يَشَأْ) (النساء : 133) ، وقد جمعها الإمام الشاطبي بقوله :-
تَسُؤْ وَنَشَأْ سِتٌّ وَعَشْرُ يَشَأ وَمَعْ ... يُهَيِّئْ وَنَنْسَأْهَا يُنَبَّأْ تَكَمَّلاَ
قال العلامة أبو شامة :- قوله: "ستٌ" صفة "تسؤ ونشأ" أو خبر مبتدأ محذوف ؛ أي كلتاهما ست كلمات ؛ أي كل لفظة منهما في ثلاثة مواضع : (تسؤ) : (إِن تَمْسَسْكُمْ حَسَنَةٌ تَسُؤْهُم) (آل عمران: 120) ، و (إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ) (المائدة : 101) ، و(إِن تُصِبْكَ حَسَنَةٌ تَسُؤْهُمْ) (التوبة: 50) . و"نشأ" بالنون : (إِن نَّشَأْ) (الشعراء : 4) (سبأ : 9) ، و (وَإِن نَّشَأْ) (يس: 43) ، و"يشأ" بالياء عشر كلمات (إِن يَشَأْ) في (النساء: 133) و (إبراهيم: 19) ، و (فاطر: 16) وفي الأنعام ثلاث (مَن يَشَإِ اللّهُ) ، (وَمَن يَشَأْ) ، (إِن يَشَأْ) (الأنعام : 39،133) ، و (إِن يَشَأْ) (الإسراء: 54) موضعان ، و (فَإِن يَشَأ) (إِن يَشَأْ) (الشورى: 24، 33) ، وعشر في النظم مضاف إلى يشأ أي وعشر هذا اللفظ ولو نُوِّن لاستقام النظم ، ولكن كان يوهم عوده إلى ما قبله فيكون "تسؤ ونشأ" بالنون ست عشر أي، وتسؤ، ست و"نشأ"، عشر، فلهذا الخوف من الإيهام عدل إلى الإضافة، و (يُهَيِّءْ لَكُمْ) في (الكهف : 16) ، و (نَنْسَأْهَا) (البقرة: 106) ، و (أَمْ لَمْ يُنَبَّأْ) (النجم : 36) (هذه) تسع عشرة كلمة ، ولم يستوعب صاحب التيسير ذكر مواضعها كما حصرها الناظم -رحمه الله- فالهمزة في جميع ذلك ساكنة للجزم ، ولهذا قال (تكمّلا) أي تكمل المجزوم .
وقوله تعالى: {وَإِنْ أَسَأْتُمْ فَلَهَا}(الإسراء  : 7) ، يبدل همزه وليس من المستثنى ؛ لأن سكون الهمز فيه لأجل ضمير الفاعل لا للجزم . (إبراز المعاني :1/150بتصرف يسير).
قال الناظم (ابن الجزري) :- ((وَاْلأَمْرِ)) أي ويستثنى من إبدال الهمز المفرد لأبي عمرو الهمز الساكن بسبب بنائه للأمر ، وقد أحصاه الإمام الشاطبي وجمعه في قوله :-
وَهَيِّئْ وَأَنْبِئْهُمْ وَنَبِّئْ بِأَرْبَعٍ ... وَأَرْجِئْ مَعًا وَاقْرَأْ ثَلاَثًا فَحَصِّلاَ
يعني قوله تعالى :- (وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَداً) (الكهف : 10) ، و (قَالَ يَا آدَمُ أَنْبِئْهُم) (البقرة: 33) ، و (نَبِّئْنَا بِتَأْوِيلِهِ) (يوسف : 36) ، (نَبِّئْ عِبَادِي) (الحجر: 49) ، (وَنَبِّئْهُمْ) (القمر: 28) ، (الحجر : 51) ، و (قَالُوا أَرْجِئْهْ) (الأعراف: 111) ، (الشعراء : 36) ، و (اقْرأْ) (الإسراء: 14) ، (العلق: 3،1) .
ثم قال الناظم :- ((كَذَا . مُؤْصَدَةٌ رِئْياً وَتُؤْوِي)) أي وكذلك يستثنى قوله تعالى : (مُّؤْصَدَةٌ) (البلد: 20) ، (الهمزة: 8) ، وقوله سبحانه :- (وَرِءْياً) (مريم: 74) ، و (وَتُؤْوِي) (الأحزاب: 51) ، (تُؤْوِيهِ) (المعارج: 13) ، وأيضا أشار الإمام الشاطبي إلى هذا في نظمه البديع فقال :-
وتُؤْوِي وَتُؤْوِيهِ أَخَفُّ بِهَمْزِهِ ... وَرِئْيًا بِتَرْكِ الْهَمْزِ يُشْبِهُ الامْتِلاَ
وَمُؤْصَدَةٌ أَوْصَدتُّ يُشْبِهُ كُلُّهُ ... تَخَيَّرَهُ أَهْلُ الأَدَاءِ مُعَلَّلاَ
قال العلامة أبو شامة :- فكان يشبه لفظ الريّ وهو الامتلاء بالماء ، ويقال أيضا رويت ألوانهم وجلودهم ريا أي امتلأت وحسنت ، و(رءيا) بالهمز من الرواء وهو ما رأته العين من حال حسنة وكسوة ظاهرة ، وبترك الهمز يحتمل المعنيين فترك أبو عمرو الإبدال لذلك ، قلت : (مع تواتر القراءة) .
واستثنى أيضا مؤصدة فهمزها ؛ لأنها عنده من آصدت أي أطبقت ، فلو أبدل همزها لظن أنها من لغة أوصدت كما يقرأ غيره ؛ فلهذا قال : (أوصدت يشبه ) فأوصدت مفعول يشبه أي مؤصدة بترك الهمز يشبه لغة أوصدت ، ثم قال (كله) أي كل هذا المستثنى تخيره المشايخ وأهل أداء القراء معللا بهذه العلل المذكورة ، قيل إن ابن مجاهد اختار ذلك ، وروي عن أبي عمرو بعضه وقاس الباقي عليه ، وقيل الجميع مروي عن أبي عمرو ، ومؤصدة موضعان في آخر سورة البلد والهمزة ، فهذه خمس وثلاثون كلمة لم يقع فيها إبدال لأبي عمرو ، وإن كان حمزة في الوقف يبدل الجميع على أصله كما يأتي ، ولا ينظر إلى هذه العلل ، وهي على خمسة أقسام كما تقدم : ما سكونه علامة للجزم ، وما سكونه علامة للبناء في مثال الأمر ، وما همزه أخف من إبداله ، وما ترك همزه يلبسه بغيره ، وما يخرجه الإبدال من لغة إلى أخرى ، وقد اتضح ذلك ولله الحمد . (إبراز المعاني :1/152،151بتصرف يسير).
ثم انتقل الكلام إلى الأزرق فقال الناظم (ابن الجزري) :- ((وَلِفَا . فِعْلٍ سِوَى اْلإِيوَاءِ اْلأَزْرَقُ اقْتَفَى)) أي أن الأزرق اتّبَع إبدال الهمز إن كان فاء الفعل أو الكلمة نحو :- (يُؤْمِنُ) على وزن (يَفْعَل) ، و(مُؤْمِنْ) على وزن (مَفْعَلْ) ، (مَأْمُونٍ) على وزن (مَفْعُول) ، ويستثنى له من إبدال فاء الفعل جملة الإيواء أي ما تصرف من لفظ الإيواء ، وقد وقع في القرآن في المواضع التالية :-
(وَتُؤْوِي) (الأحزاب: 51) ، (تُؤْوِيهِ) (المعارج: 13) ، (وَمَأْوَاهُ) (آل عمران: 162) ، (المائدة: 72) ، (الأنفال: 16) ، (وَمَأْوَاهُمُ) (آل عمران: 151) (التوبة: 73) ، (التوبة: 95) ، (الرعد: 18) (النور: 57) (التحريم: 9) ، (فَمَأْوَاهُمُ) (السجدة: 20)، (مَأْوَاهُمْ) (آل عمران: 197) ، (النساء: 97) ، (النساء: 121) (يونس: 8) ، (الإسراء: 97) ، (وَمَأْوَاكُمُ) (العنكبوت: 25) ، (الجاثية: 34) ، (مَأْوَاكُمُ) (الحديد: 15) ، (المَأْوَى) (النازعات: 39) ، (النازعات: 41) (السجدة: 19) (النجم : 15) ، (فَأْوُوا) (الكهف : 16) ؛ فليس له في ذلك كله إلا التحقيق .
كما أن الأزرق يبدل الهمز المفتوح بعد ضمة واوًا مدّيّةً إذا كان فاء الكلمة نحو :- (يُؤَدِّه) ، (يُؤَيِّدُ) ، (يُؤَاخِذُ) ، (مُّؤَجَّلاً) كما سيأتي عند قوله :- ((وَالْفَاءَ مِنْ نَحْوِ يُؤَدِّهْ أَبْدِلوُا .جُدْ ثِقْ..))
ولا يبدل عين الكلمة إلا في ثلاث كلمات هي :- (الذِّئْبُ) ، (وَبِئْرٍ) ، و (بِئْسَ) كيف وقعت في القرآن الكريم كما سيأتي ذلك عند قوله :- ((وَالذِّئْبُ جَانِيهِ رَوَى ... وَبئْسَ بِئْرٍ جُدْ)) .
فائدة : وجه تحقيق الهمز للسوسي ووجه إبدال الهمز لدوري أبي عمرو فيما يبدله السوسي من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على الشاطبية والتيسير ، وليس له من طريق الشاطبية والتيسير إلا التحقيق للدوري والإبدال للسوسي ، قال العلامة الشيخ الإبياري في المنحة :- وأبْدِلا ... بالخلف فيما يُبدِل السوسي (حَلا).أ . هـ .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-

[205] وَاْلأَصْبَهَان  ِيْ مُطْلَقاً لاَ كَاسُ * * * وَلُؤْلُؤًا وَالرَّأْسُ رِئْيًا بَاسُ
[206] تُؤْوِي وَمَايَجِيءُ مِنْ نَبَأْتُ * * * هَيِّيءْ وَجِئْتُ وَكَذَا قَرَأْتُ

أي قرأ الأصبهاني بإبدال الهمز مطلقًا سواء كان فاء الكلمة أم عينها أم لامها باستثناء خمسة أسماء هي :- ((كَاسُ .وَلُؤْلُؤًا وَالرَّأْسُ رِئْيًا بَاسُ )) ، وباستثناء خمسة أفعال هي :- ((تُؤْوِي وَمَا يَجِيءُ مِنْ نَبَأْتُ * * * هَيِّيءْ وَجِئْتُ وَكَذَا قَرَأْتُ)) ، وتفصيل الأسماء :-
(1) ((كَأْس)) كيف وقعت وهي في المواضع التالية :- (الصافات: 45) ، (الطور: 23) ، (الواقعة: 18) ، (الإِنسان: 5) ، (النبأ: 34) .
(2) ((وَلُؤْلُؤًا)) كيف وقعت وهي في المواضع التالية :- (الحج: 23) ، (فاطر: 33) ، (الطور: 24) ، (الرحمن: 22) ، (الواقعة: 23) ، (الإِنسان: 19) .
(3) ((َالرَّأْسُ)) كيف وقعت وهي في المواضع التالية :- (البقرة: 196) ، (الأعراف: 150) ، (يوسف: 41،36) ، (مريم: 4) ، (طه: 94) ، (الدخان: 48) .
(4) ((وَرِءْياً)) وقعت مرة واحدة في سورة (مريم: 74) .
(5) ((بَأْس)) كيف وقعت وهي في المواضع التالية :- (البقرة: 177) ، (النساء: 84) ، (الأنعام: 148،147،65،43،42) ، (الأعراف: 4،5،94،97،98) ، (يوسف: 110) ، (النحل: 81) ، (الإسراء: 5) ، (الكهف: 2) ، (الأنبياء: 12) ، (الأنبياء: 80) ، (النمل: 33) ، (الأحزاب: 18) ، (غافر:29،84،85) ، (الفتح: 16) ، (الحديد: 25) ، (الحشر: 14) .
وتفصيل الأفعال : -
(1) (وَتُؤْوِي) (الأحزاب: 51) ، (تُؤْوِيهِ) (المعارج: 13) فقط ، وأما باقي جملة الإيواء فله الإبدال ؛ حيث لم ينص على استثناء لفظ إلا هذين اللفظين .
(2) ((نَبَأْتُ)) وما جاء منه كيف وقع بهمز ساكن ، وهو في المواضع التالية :- (أَنْبِئْهُم) (البقرة: 33) ، (نَبَّأْتُكُمَا) (يوسف: 37) ، (يُنَبَّأْ) (النجم: 36) ، (نَبِّئْ) (الحجر: 49) ، (وَنَبِّئْهُمْ) (الحجر: 51) ، (القمر: 28) ، (نَبِّئْنَا) (يوسف: 36) ، (يُنَبَّأْ) (النجم: 36) .
(3) ((هَيِّئْ)) وما جاء منه كيف وقع بهمز ساكن ، وهو في موضعين :- (وَهَيِّئْ) ، (وَيُهَيِّئ) (الكهف : 10،16) .
(4) ((جِئْت)) وما جاء منه كيف وقع بهمز ساكن ، وهو في المواضع التالية :- (جِئْتَ) (البقرة: 71) ،(الأعراف: 106) ، (الكهف: 74،71) (طه: 40) ، (جِئْتِ) (مريم: 27) ، (جِئْتَهُم) (المائدة: 110) ، (جِئْتُمُونَا) (الأنعام: 94) ، (أَجِئْتَنَا) (الأعراف: 70) ، (طه : 57) ، (جِئْتُكُم) (الأعراف: 105) (الزخرف: 24) ، (جِئْتَنَا) (الأعراف: 129) ، (هود: 53) ، (أَجِئْتَنَا) (يونس: 78) ، (جِئْتُم) (يونس: 81) (مريم: 89) ، (جِئْتُمُونَا) (الكهف: 48) ، (أَجِئْتَنَا) (الأنبياء: 55) ، (جِئْتُكَ) (الشعراء: 30) ، (وَجِئْتُكَ) (النمل: 22) ، (جِئْتَهُم) (الروم: 58) ، (جِئْتُكُم) (الزخرف: 63) ،(أَجِئْتَنَا) (الأحقاف: 22) ،(جِئْنَا) (النساء: 41) ، (يوسف: 73) (الإسراء: 104) ، (الكهف: 109) ، (وَجِئْنَا) (النساء: 41) ، (يوسف: 88) (النحل: 89) ، (جِئْنَاهُم) (الأعراف: 52) ، (جِئْنَاكَ) (الحجر: 63) ، (طه: 47) ، (الفرقان: 33) ، (جِئْنَاكُم) (الزخرف: 78).
(5) ((قَرَأْتُ)) وما جاء منه كيف وقع بهمز ساكن ، وهو في المواضع التالية :-
(اقْرأْ) (الإسراء: 14) ، (العلق: 3،1) ، (قَرَأْتَ) (النحل: 98) ، (الإسراء: 45) ، (قَرَأْنَاهُ) (القيامة: 18) .
فائدة : وجه إبدال الهمز مطلقًا إلا ما استثني لورش من طريق الأصبهاني هو من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على الشاطبية والتيسير ، قال العلامة الشيخ الإبياري في المنحة :-
.................وأبدِل  .... الأصبهاني مطلقًا لا جِئْنا
نبَّأْتُ هيِّئْ لُؤلُؤًا وَكَأْسُ ... تُؤْويه تُؤوي الرأْسُ رِئيًا بأْسُ .لاِقرا .أ . هـ .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-

[207] وَالكُلَّ ثِقْ مَعْ خُلْفِ نَبِّئْناَ وَلَنْ * * * يُبْدَلَ أَنْبِئْهُمْ وَنَبِّئْهُمْ إِذَنْ

أي قرأ المرموز له بالثاء وهو أبو جعفر بإبدال الهمز الساكن حرف مدّ من جنس حركة ما قبله في كل ما سبق ذكره في النظم ، فيبدل ما أبدله أبو عمرو ويبدل ما استثناه أبو عمرو ، ويبدل ما أبدله الأصبهاني ، ويبدل ما استثناه الأصبهاني ، إلا أن أبا جعفر له الخلاف في (نَبِّئْنَا) (يوسف : 36) ، وليس له إبدال في كلمتين فقط هما (أَنْبِئْهُم) (البقرة: 33) ، (وَنَبِّئْهُمْ) (القمر: 28) ، (الحجر : 51) ؛ وبذلك نستطيع أن نلقب أبا جعفر بملك الإبدال .
فائدة : وجه تحقيق الهمز من قوله تعالى :- (نَبِّئْنَا) (يوسف : 36) لأبي جعفر هو من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على الدرّة والتحبير ، قال العلامة الشيخ محمد هلالي الإبياري (ت1334هـ) في منحة مولي البر فيما زاده كتاب النشر في القراءات العشر على الشاطبية والدرة :- نَبِّئْنَا ثِقْ .أ . هـ . وهذا مما يستدرك عليه رحمه الله لأنه لم يصرح بالتحقيق بل أوهم القارئ أن وجه الإبدال زائد ؛ (لقوله قبلها :- ..وأبْدِلا ...) وذكر في أول المتن : ممارسًا فيما أقول الطيبه ... متبعا رموزها المهذبه ، والخلاصة أنه ليس لأبي جعفر في هذا الموضع من طريق الدرة والتحبير إلا الإبدال ، وهذا لا يعيب الإمام العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله ، فكم له من جهود وعلم غزير ، ولكل جواد كبوة ، وجلّ من لا يسهو ، وما أجمل قول الشاعر :- إذا كنتَ في كل الأمـورِ معاتبًـا ...خليلَك لم تلـقَ الـذي لا تُعَاتِبُـه
فعِشْ واحدًا أو صِلْ أخـاك فإنـهُ ... مُقـارِفُ ذنْـبٍ مـرةً ومُجَانِبُـه
إذا أنْتَ لمْ تشْرَب مرارًا على القَذى ... ظَمِئْتَ، وأيُّ الناس تصفو مَشَارِبُه
ومن ذا الذي ترضى سجاياه كلُها ... كفى بالمرءِ نبلاً أن تُعَـدَّ معايِبُـه
وأذكر في هذا المقام أن العلامة شهاب الدين أحمد الطيبي (ت 979 هـ) قد سبق إلى بيان زيادات النشر ولكن على السبع فقط من طريق الشاطبية والتيسر ؛ وذلك من خلال كتابه الماتع ((التنوير في ما زاده النشر على الحرز والتيسير للأئمة السبعة البدور)) . والله أعلم .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-

[208] وَافَقَ فِي مُؤْتَفِكٍ بِالْخُلْفِ بَرْ * * * وَالذِّئْبُ جَانِيهِ رَوَى اللُّؤْلُؤُ صَرْ

أي أن المرموز له بالباء وهو قالون وافق المبدلين بخلف عنه في إبدال :-(وَالْمُؤْتَفِك  اتِ) (التوبة: 70) (وَالْمُؤْتَفِك  اتُ) (الحاقة: 9) ، (وَالْمُؤْتَفِك  ةَ) (النجم: 53) ، وبذلك يكون المبدلون في هذه الكلمات الثلاث قالون وأبو عمرو بخلف عنهما وورش وأبو جعفر وجهًا واحدً ، ويوافقهم حمزة وقفًا .
ثم قال :- ((وَالذِّئْبُ جَانِيهِ رَوَى اللُّؤْلُؤُ صَرْ)) أي أن المرموز لهم بـ (ج) ، (روى) وهم الأزرق والكسائي وخلف العاشر وافقوا المبدلين أيضا في إبدال :- (الذِّئْبُ) (يوسف : 17،14،13) ؛ وبذلك يكون المبدلون في هذه الكلمة هم ورش والكسائي وخلف العاشر وأبو جعفر وأبو عمرو بخلف عنه ، ويوافقهم حمزة عند الوقف .
قوله :-((اللُّؤْلُؤُ صَرْ)) أي أن المرموز له بالصاد وهو شعبة يوافق المبدلين في إبدال :(اللُّؤْلُؤُ )كيف وقعت وهي في المواضع التالية :- كيف وقعت وهي في المواضع التالية :- (الحج: 23) ، (فاطر: 33) ، (الطور: 24) ، (الرحمن: 22) ، (الواقعة: 23) ، (الإِنسان: 19) ؛ وبذلك يكون المبدلون للهمزة الأولى من هذه الكلمة هم شعبة وأبو جعفر وأبو عمرو بخلف عنه ، ويوافقهم حمزة في إبدال الأولى عند الوقف . وقد اختلف القراء في نصب ورفع موضعين ؛ هما الحج ، وفاطر كما سيأتي قوله في الفرش :- انْصِبْ لُؤْلُؤَا * * * نَلْ إِذَ ثَوىَ وَفَاطِرًا مَدًا نَأَى ، وإذا كان حمزة وهشام قرءا بالجر في الموضعين فإن لهما في الهمزة الثانية وقفًا وجهان قياسًا هما : إبدالها واوًا ساكنة ، وتسهيلها مع الروم ، ووجهان رسمًا هما : إبدالها واوا خالصة مع السكون المحض (فيوافق الوجه الأول) ، والروم ؛ فيكون فيها عند الوقف أربعة أوجه تقديرا وثلاثة لفظًا ، ويزيد هشام بوجه آخر هو التحقيق . (وانظر إتحاف الأنام للعلامة المتولي رحمه الله ص 30) .
فائدة : وجه إبدال الهمز واوًا من قوله تعالى :-(وَالْمُؤْتَفِك  اتِ) (التوبة: 70) (وَالْمُؤْتَفِك  اتُ) (الحاقة: 9) ، (وَالْمُؤْتَفِك  ةَ) (النجم: 53) لقالون هو من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على الشاطبية والتيسير ، وليس لقالون في هذه المواضع من طريق الشاطبية والتيسير إلا التحقيق ، قال العلامة الشيخ الإبياري في المنحة :- وأبدِلا ...وَالْمُؤْتَفِ   كُلاًّ بَـدَا .أ . هـ .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-

[209] وَبئْسَ بِئْرٍ جُدْ وَرُؤْيَا فَأدَّغِمْ * * * كُلاًّ ثَنَا رِئْيًا بِهِ ثَاوٍ مُلِمْ 

أي أن الأزرق يوافق المبدلين في إبدال عين الكلمة إلا في ثلاث كلمات هي :- (وَبِئْرٍ) (الحج: 45) ، و (بِئْسَ) كيف وقعت في القرآن الكريم ، وهي في المواضع التالية :- (البقرة: 206،126،102،93،90) ، (آل عمران : 12، 197،187،162) ، (المائدة: 80،79،63،62)، (الأعراف: 150) ، (الأنفال: 16) ، (التوبة: 73) ، (هود: 99،98) ، (الرعد: 18) ، (إبراهيم: 29) ، (النحل: 29) ، (الكهف: 50،29) ، (الحج:72،13) ، (النور : 57) ، (ص: 60) ، (الزمر: 72) ، (غافر: 76) ، (الزخرف: 38) ، (الحجرات: 11) ، (الحديد: 15) ، (المجادلة: 8) ، (الجمعة : 5) ، (التغابن: 10)، (لتحريم: 9)، (الملك: 6) .
وبذلك يكون المبدلون في (بِئْسَ) كيف وقعت، (وَبِئْرٍ) (الحج: 45) هم ورش وأبو جعفر وأبو عمرو بخلف عنه ، ووافقهم حمزة وقفًا .
ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَرُؤْيَا فَأدَّغِمْ .كُلاًّ ثَنَا)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالثاء وهو أبو جعفر كلمة : (رُؤْيَا) كيف وقعت بإبدال الهمزة الساكنة ياءًا ثم إدغامها في الياء بعدها ؛ فتصير ياءًا مشدّدَةً وتقرأ : (رُيَّا) ، وقد وقعت في المواضع التالية : (رُؤيَاكَ) (يوسف: 5) ، (رُؤْيَايَ) (يوسف: 100،43) ، (لِلرُّؤْيَا) (يوسف : 43) ، (الرُّؤْيَا) (الإسراء: 60) ، (الصافات: 105) ، (الفتح: 27) ، ويوافقه حمزة وقفًا في هذا الوجه ، ويقف حمزة بوجه ثان هو الإبدال موافقًا الأصبهاني وأبا عمرو في وجه إبداله .
قوله :- ((رِئْيًا بِهِ ثَاوٍ مُلِمْ)) أي قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ب) ، (ث) ، (م) وهم قالون وأبو جعفر وابن ذكوان قرءوا كلمة : (وَرِءْياً) (مريم: 74) بإبدال الهمزة ياءًا ثم يدغمونها في الياء بعدها ؛ فتصير ياءًا مشدّدَةً وتقرأ : (وَرِيًّا) (عُلِمَ ذلك من العطف على قوله : فَأدَّغِمْ) ، ويوافقه حمزة وقفًا في هذا الوجه ، وقد سبق استثناء هذا اللفظ لأبي عمرو والأصبهاني ، وليس للأزرق فيه إبدال ، وإنما يبدله حمزة وقفًا مع الإظهار في وجهه الثاني ؛ فتقرأ : (رِييَا) .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-

[210] مُؤْصَدَةٌ بِالْهَمْزِ عَنْ فَتًى حِمًا * * * ضِئْزَى دَرَى يَأْجُوجَ مَأْجُوجَ نَمَا

يعني قرأ المرموز لهم بـ (ع) ، (فتى) ، (حمًا) وهم حفص وحمزة وخلف العاشر والبصريان قرءوا قوله تعالى : (مُّؤْصَدَةٌ) (البلد: 20) ، (الهمزة: 8) بهمزة ساكنة محققة ، وقرأ الباقون وهم شعبة والكسائي والحرميون والشامي ومعهم حمزة وقفًا بالإبدال .
قوله :- ((ضِئْزَى دَرَى)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالدال وهو ابن كثير قوله تعالى :- (ضِيزَى) (النجم: 22) بهمزة ساكنة بدلاً من الياء كما لفظ به الناظم : (ضِئْزَى) ، وقرأ الباقون بالياء ، ثم قال :- ((يَأْجُوجَ مَأْجُوجَ نَمَا)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالنون وهو عاصم قوله تعالى : (يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ) (الكهف: 94) ، (يَأْجُوجُ وَمَأْجُوجُ) (الأنبياء: 96) بهمزة ساكنة محققة كما لفظ به الناظم ، وقرأ الباقون بإبدالها ألفًا مدّيّة .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-

[211] وَالْفَاءَ مِنْ نَحْوِ يُؤَدِّهْ أَبْدِلوُا * * * جُدْ ثِقْ يُؤَيِّدْ خُلْفُ خُذْ وَيُبْدَلُ
[212] ِلْلأَصْبَهَانِ  يْ مَعْ فُؤَادٍ إِلاَّ * * * مُؤَذِّنٌ وَأَزْرَقٌ لِيَلاَّ

أي أن المرموز لهما بالجيم والثاء وهما الأزرق وأبو جعفر يبدلان الهمز المفتوح بعد ضمٍّ واوًا إذا كان فاء الكلمة نحو :- (يُؤَدِّه) (آل عمران: 75) ، (مُّؤَجَّلاً) (آل عمران: 145) ، (تُؤَدُّوا) (النساء: 58) ، (يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ) (المائدة: 89) ، (يُؤَاخِذُهُم) (الكهف: 58) ، (يُؤَاخِذُ) (فاطر: 45) ، (يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ) (البقرة: 225) ، (تُؤَاخِذْنِي) (الكهف: 73) ، (تُؤَاخِذْنَا) (البقرة: 286) ، (مُؤَذِّنٌ) (الأعراف: 44) ، (يوسف: 70) ، (وَالْمُؤَلَّفَ  ِ) (التوبة: 60) ، ( يُؤَلِّفُ) (النور: 43) ، وسيذكر الناظم أن الأصبهاني أيضا يبدل الهمز المفتوح بعد ضم إذا كان فاء الكلمة إلا ((مؤذن)) ؛ وبذلك يكون المبدلون للهمز المفتوح بعد ضمة واوًا إذا كان فاء الكلمة هم ورش وأبو جعفر وحمزة عندما يقف ثم قال :- ((يُؤَيِّدْ خُلْفُ خُذْ)) وقرأ المرموز له بالخاء وهو ابن وردان بخلف عنه بإبدال كلمة (يُؤَيِّدُ) (آل عمران: 13) ؛ وبذلك يكون المبدلون للهمز في هذه الكلمة هم ورش وأبو جعفر بخلف ابن وردان وحمزة عندما يقف .

فائدة : وجه إبدال الهمز واوًا من قوله تعالى :- (يُؤَيِّدُ) (آل عمران: 13) لابن وردان من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على الدرة والتحبير ، وليس له من طريق الدرة والتحبير إلا التحقيق ، قال العلامة الشيخ الإبياري في المنحة :- يُؤَيِّدُ الإبدال خُـذْ .... أ . هـ .
ثم قال الناظم (ابن الجزري) :- ((وَيُبْدَلُ . ِلْلأَصْبَهَانِ  يْ مَعْ فُؤَادٍ إِلاَّ . مُؤَذِّنٌ وَأَزْرَقٌ لِيَلاَّ)) أي قرأ الأصبهاني بإبدال الهمز المفتوح بعد ضم إذا كان فاء الكلمة كالأزرق وأبي جعفر ولكنه ينفرد عنهما بإبدال الهمز من كلمة (فُؤَاد) كيف وقعت رغم أنها عين الكلمة ، وهي في المواضع التالية :-
(فُؤَادَكَ) (هود: 120) ، (وَالْفُؤَادَ) (الإسراء: 36) ، (فُؤَادَكَ) (الفرقان: 32) ، (فُؤَادُ) (القصص: 10) ، (الفُؤَادُ) (النجم: 11) ؛ وبذلك يكون الذي يبدل همز (فُؤَاد) كيف وقعت هو الأصبهاني فقط ويوافقه حمزة عند الوقف .
قوله :- ((إِلاَّ . مُؤَذِّنٌ)) أي ويستثنى للأصبهاني - من إبدال الهمز المفتوح بعد ضمّ إن كان فاء للكلمة - لفظ (مُؤَذِّنٌ) (الأعراف: 44) ، (يوسف: 70) ؛ وبذلك يكون المبدلون لكلمة (مُؤَذِّنٌ) هم الأزرق وأبو جعفر وحمزة عندما يقف .
قوله :- ((وَأَزْرَقٌ لِيَلاَّ)) أي قرأ الأزرق بإبدال الهمز ياءًا في لفظ : (لِئَلاَّ) (البقرة: 150) ، (النساء: 165) ، (الحديد: 29) ؛ وبذلك يكون الذي يبدل همز (لِئَلاَّ) هو الأزرق ويوافقه حمزة وقفًا .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-

[213] وَشَانِئَكْ قُرِي نُبَوِّيْ اسْتُهْزِئَا * * * بَابُ مِائَهْ فِئَهْ وَخَاطِئَهْ رِئَا
[214] يُبَطِّئَنْ ثُبْ وَخِلاَفُ مَوْطِيَا * * * وَاْلاَصْبَهَان  ِي وَهْوَ (أبو جعفر) قَالاَ خَاسِيَا
[215] مُلِي وَنَاشِيَهْ وَزَادَ فَبِأَيْ * * * بِالْفاَ بِلاَ خُلْفٍ وَخُلْفُهُ بِأَيْ

أي قرأ المرموز له بالثاء وهو أبو جعفر بإبدال همز الكلمات الآتية : (شَانِئَكَ) (الكوثر: 3) ، و (قُرِئَ) (الأعراف: 204) ، (الانشقاق: 21) (يبدلها ياءًا مفتوحة وصلا وساكنة وقفًا) ، ويبدل أبو جعفر همز (لَنُبَوِّئَنَّ  ُمْ) (النحل: 41) ، (العنكبوت: 58) ، (اسْتُهْزِئَ)(*) (الأنبياء: 41) ، (الأنعام: 10) ، (الرعد: 32) (يبدلها ياءًا مفتوحة وصلا وساكنة وقفًا) ، قوله :- ((بَابُ مِائَهْ فِئَهْ)) أي قرأ أبو جعفر بإبدال هذا الباب إفرادًا (مِائَة) وتثنيةً (مِائَتَيْنِ) ، وقد وقعت :- (مِائَة) في المواضع التالية (البقرة: 261،259) ، (الأنفال: 66،65) ، (الكهف: 25) ، (النور : 2) ، (الصافات: 147) ، و (مِائَتَيْنِ) في (الأنفال: 66،65) . ، وكذلك يبدل أبو جعفر باب ((فِئَة)) بالإفراد (فِئَة) : (البقرة: 249) ، (آل عمران: 13) ، (الأنفال: 16) ، (الأنفال: 45) ، (الكهف: 43) ، (القصص: 81) ، (فِئَتُكُمْ) (الأنفال: 19) ، (النساء: 88) ، وتثنيةً : (الفِئَتَانِ) (الأنفال: 48) ، (فِئَتَيْنِ) (آل عمران: 13) .
، وكذلك يبدل أبو جعفر همز ((خَاطِئَة)) تعريفًا : (بِالْخَاطِئَةِ) (الحاقة: 9) ، وتنكيرًا : (خَاطِئَةٍ) (العلق: 16) ، وكذلك كلمة ((رِئَاء)) حيث وقعت : (رِئَاءَ) (البقرة: 264) ، (النساء: 38)،(وَرِئَاءَ) (الأنفال: 47) ، وكذلك يبدل أبو جعفر همز (لَّيُبَطِّئَنَ  ) (النساء: 72) ، وله الخلاف في (مَوْطِئاً) (التوبة: 120)
ويوافقه حمزة وقفًا في إبدال همز (شَانِئَكْ نُبَوِّيْ اسْتُهْزِئَا . بَابُ مِائَهْ فِئَهْ وَخَاطِئَهْ . يُبَطِّئَنْ مَوْطِيَا ) إلا (لَنُبَوِّئَنَّ  ُمْ) موضع (العنكبوت: 58) فقط ؛ لأنه يقرأها (لَنُثْوِيَنَّه  مْ) كما سيأتي قول الناظم في الفرش :- ((لَنُثْوِيَنَّ الْبَاءَ ثَلِّثْ مُبْدِلاَ * * * شَفَا))


هامش : (*) وأما (مُسْتَهْزِئُون  ) (البقرة: 14) ، و (يَسْتَهْزِءُون  ) (الأنعام: 10،5) ، (هود: 8) ، (الحجر: 11) ، (النحل: 34) ، (الأنبياء: 41) ، (الشعراء: 6) ، (الروم: 10) ، (يس: 30) ، (الزمر: 48) ، (غافر: 83) ، (الزخرف: 7) ، (الجاثية: 33) ، (الأحقاف: 26) فلأبي جعفر الحذف مع ضم الزاي ويوافقه حمزة وقفًا في وجه ، ولحمزة وقفًا وجهان آخران هما التسهيل والإبدال ياءًا ، وأما (المُسْتَهْزِئِ  نَ) (الحجر: 95) فلأبي جعفر الحذف ويوافقه حمزة وقفًا في وجه ، والوجه الثاني لحمزة وقفًا هو التسهيل .


وأما (قُرِئَ) ، (اسْتُهْزِئَ) فيوافق أبا جعفر حمزة وهشام بخلف عنه .
وأما (رِئَاءَ) فإن حمزة يوافق أبا جعفر في إبدال الهمزة الأولى ، وأما الهمزة الثانية فلحمزة وهشام فيها ثلاثة الإبدال ، ولهشام وجه رابع (في الثانية) هو التحقيق .
ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَاْلاَصْبَهَا  نِي وَهْوَ (أبو جعفر) قَالاَ خَاسِيَا . مُلِي وَنَاشِيَهْ)) أي قرأ الأصبهاني وأبو جعفر (خَاسِئاً)(*) (الملك: 4) ، (مُلِئَتْ) (**) (الجن: 8) ، (نَاشِئَةَ) (المزمل: 6) ، بإبدال همز هذه الكلمات ياءًا ، ويوافقهما حمزة وقفًا .
ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَزَادَ فَبِأَيْ * * * بِالْفاَ بِلاَ خُلْفٍ وَخُلْفُهُ بِأَيْ)) أي وزاد الأصبهاني على أبي جعفر بإبدال همز لفظ (فَبِأَيِّ) ياءًا حيث وقع وجهًا واحدًا ، وليس لأبي جعفر فيه إبدال ، وهو في المواضع التالية : (الأعراف: 185) ، (الجاثية: 6) ، (النجم: 55) ، (الرحمن: 13 ، 16 ، 18، 21 ، 23 ، 25 ، 28 ، 30 ، 32 ، 34 ، 36 ، 38 ، 40 ، 42 ، 45 ، 47 ، 49 ، 51 ، 53 ، 55 ، 57 ، 59 ، 61 ، 63 ، 65 ، 67 ، 69 ، 71 ، 73 ، 75 ، 77 ) ، (المرسلات:50) ، قال :- ((وَخُلْفُهُ بِأَيْ)) أي أن للأصبهاني الخلاف في إبدال همز (بِأَيِّ) ياءًا هكذا مجردًا من الفاء حيث وقع ، والوجه الثاني التحقيق كالجمهور ، وهو في : (التكوير: 9) ، (لقمان: 34) ، (بِأَيِّكُمُ) (القلم: 6) .
، ويوافق حمزة الأصبهاني في إبدال اللفظين وقفًا .
فائدة : وجه تحقيق الهمز لورش من قوله تعالى :- (مُؤَذِّنٌ) ، و (لِئَلاّ) ، ووجه إبدال الهمز من قوله تعالى:- (نَاشِئَةَ) ، و (الفُؤَادُ) كيف وقعت ، و (خَاسِئاً) ، و (مُلِئَتْ) ، و (فَبِأَيِّ) بالفاء ، و (بِأَيِّ) بلا فاء لورش من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على الشاطبية والتيسير (وهو طريق الأصبهاني) ، قال العلامة الشيخ الإبياري في المنحة :-
مُؤَذِّنٌ لِئلاّ وأبدِلِي ... ناشِئَةَ الفؤَادَ خاسِئًا مُلِي . بأَيِّ ذي الْفَا واختَلَفْ سِوَاهَا ...أ . هـ .


هامش : (*) وأما (خَاسِئِينَ) (البقرة: 65) ، (الأعراف: 166) فليس لأبي جعفر فيه إبدال وإنما لحمزة وحده وقفًا الحذف والتسهيل .
(**) وأما (وَلَمُلِئْتَ) (الكهف: 18) فقد قرأها أبو جعفر والأصبهاني على أصلهما بالإبدال مع تشديد اللام ، وقرأ أبو عمرو بالإبدال بخلف عنه مع تخفيف اللام ، ويوافقه حمزة وقفًا كما سيأتي في الفرش قول الناظم :- ((وَمُلِئْتَ الثِّقْلُ حِرْمٌ)) .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-

[216] وَعَنْهُ سَهِّلِ اطْمَأَنَّ وَكَأَنْ * * * أُخْرَى فَأَنْتَ فَأَمِنْ لأَمْلأَنْ
[217] أَصْفَا رَأَيْتُهُمْ رَآهَا بِالْقَصَصْ * * * لمَاَّ رَأَتْهُ وَرَآهُ النَّمْلَ خُصْ
[218] رَأَيْتَهُمْ تُعْجِبْ رَأَيْتُ يُوسُفَا * * * تَأَذَّنَ اْلأَعْراَفَ بَعْدُ اخْتَلَفَا

أي أن الأصبهاني قرأ بالتسهيل في الكلمات التالية :- (اطْمَأَنَّ) (الحج: 11) ، (وَاطْمَأَنُّوا) (*)(يونس: 7) ، ((كَأََنّ)) كيف وقعت في القرآن الكريم مشددة أو مخففة ، وهي في المواضع التالية :-
(كَأَن)(كَأَنَّ) (لقمان: 7) ، (وَيْكَأَنَّ) ، (وَيْكَأَنَّهُ) (القصص: 82) ، (كَأَنَّهُمْ) (البقرة: 101) ، (الأحقاف: 35) ، (الطور: 24) ، (القمر: 7) ، (القمر: 20) (الصف: 4) ،(المنافقون: 4) (الحاقة: 7) ، (المعارج: 43) ، (المدثر: 50) ، (النازعات: 46)، (فَكَأَنَّمَا) (المائدة: 32) ، (الحج: 31) ، (كَأَنَّمَا) (الأنعام: 125) ، (الأنفال: 6) ، (يونس: 27) ، (كَأَنَّهُ) (الأعراف:171) ، (الصافات: 65) ، (فصلت: 34) ، (النمل: 42) ، (المرسلات: 33) ، (كَأَنَّهَا) (النور: 35) ، (النمل: 10) (القصص: 31) ، (كَأَنَّهُنَّ) (الصافات : 49) ، (الرحمن: 58) ، (كَأَنَّكَ) (الأعراف: 187) .
قال الناظم :- ((أُخْرَى فَأَنْتَ فَأَمِنْ لأَمْلأَنْ. أَصْفَا)) أي قرأ الأصبهاني بتسهيل الهمزة الثانية من هذه الكلمات الأربع :-
* كلمة (أَفَأَنْتَ) كيف وقعت في القرآن الكريم ، وهي في المواضع التالية :- (أَفَأَنْتَ) (يونس:42 ، 43) ، (يونس: 99) ، (الفرقان: 43) ، (الزمر: 19) ، (الزخرف: 40) ، وكذلك كلمة (أَفَأَنتُمْ) (الأنبياء: 50) .
* كلمة (أَفَأَمِنَ) كيف جاءت في القرآن الكريم ، وهي في المواضع التالية :- (أَفَأَمِنَ) (الأعراف: 97) ، (النحل: 45) ، (أَفَأَمِنُوا) (الأعراف: 99) ، (يوسف: 107) ، (أَفَأَمِنتُمْ) (الإسراء: 68) .
* كلمة (لأَمْلأَنَّ) وقد وردت في القرآن الكريم في المواضع التالية (الأعراف: 18) ، (هود: 119) ، (السجدة: 13) ، (ص: 85) .
* كلمة (أَفَأَصْفَاكُم  ) وقد وردت مرة واحدة في القرآن الكريم في سورة (الإسراء: 40) ، ويوافق حمزة الأصبهاني وقفًا على هذه الكلمات الأربع حيث أتت .


هامش : (*) وأما (اطْمَأْنَنتُمْ) (النساء: 103) فللأصبهاني وأبي جعفر وأبي عمرو بخلف عنه الإبدال على أصولهم ويوافقهم حمزة وقفًا .


ثم قال الناظم :- ((رَأَيْتُهُمْ رَآهَا بِالْقَصَصْ * * * لمَاَّ رَأَتْهُ وَرَآهُ النَّمْلَ خُصْ. رَأَيْتَهُمْ تُعْجِبْ رَأَيْتُ يُوسُفَا تَأَذَّنَ اْلأَعْراَفَ)) أي قرأ الأصبهاني بتسهيل الهمز في الكلمات الآتية :-
* (رَأَيْتُهُمْ) بتاء المتكلم من قوله تعالى : (رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ) (يوسف: 4) .
* (رَآهَا) من قوله تعالى : (وَأَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَلَمَّا رَآهَا تَهْتَزُّ) (القصص: 31) .
* (رَأَتْهُ) من قوله تعالى : (قِيلَ لَهَا ادْخُلِي الصَّرْحَ فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ حَسِبَتْهُ لُجَّةً) (النمل: 44).
* (رَآهُ) من قوله تعالى : (فَلَمَّا رَآهُ مُسْتَقِراًّ عِندَهُ قَالَ هَذَا مِن فَضْلِ رَبِّي لِيَبْلُوَنِي) (النمل: 40) خاصة ، وليس له تسهيل همز (رآه) في المواضع الأخرى .
* (رَأَيْتَهُمْ) بتاء الخطاب من قوله تعالى : (وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَهُمْ تُعْجِبُكَ أَجْسَامُهُمْ) (المنافقون: 4) .
* (رَأَيْتُ) من قوله تعالى : (إِذْ قَالَ يُوسُفُ لأَبِيهِ يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ) (يوسف: 4) .
* (تَأَذَّنَ) من قوله تعالى : (وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكَ لَيَبْعَثَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ) (الأعراف: 167) .
ثم قال :- ((بَعْدُ اخْتَلَفَا)) أي أن الأصبهاني اختلف عنه في تسهيل وتحقيق همز (تَأَذَّنَ) من الموضع الذي بعد سورة الأعراف ؛ وهو قوله تعالى (وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِن شَكَرْتُمْ) (إبراهيم: 7) . ويوافق حمزة الأصبهاني في تسهيل همز الكلمات السابقة وقفًا .
فائدة : وجه تسهيل الهمز لورش من قوله تعالى :- (رَآهَا) (القصص: 31) ، و (رَأَيْتُ) ، (رَأَيْتُهُمْ) (يوسف: 4) ، و (رَأَتْهُ) ، (رَآهُ) (النمل: 40،44) ، و (رَأَيْتَهُمْ تُعْجِبُكَ) (المنافقون: 4) ، و (اطْمَأَنَّ) (الحج: 11) ، و (وَاطْمَأَنُّوا) (يونس: 7) ، و (أَفَأَنْتَ) كيف وقعت ، و (كَأَن) كيف وقعت مشددة أو مخففة ، و (أَفَأَمِنَ) كيف جاءت ، و (لأَمْلأَنَّ) ، و (أَفَأَصْفَاكُم  ) ، و (وَيْكَأَنَّ) ، (وَيْكَأَنَّهُ) (القصص: 82) ، (تَأَذَّنَ) (الأعراف: 167) من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على الشاطبية والتيسير (وهو طريق الأصبهاني) ، قال العلامة الشيخ الإبياري في المنحة :-
..............................  . وسهّلن بقصصٍ رآهَا
كذا رأيتُهُم رأيتُ يوسُفَا ...... رأتْهُ مع رَآهُ نمْلٍ وُصِفَا
رأيتَهم تعجبُ مع أخرى اطمأن ... وأفأنتَ وكأَنْ أفأمِنْ
لأملأنَّ أفأصْفَا وَيْكَأنْ ... تأَذّنَ الأعرافِ والخلفُ استكنْ
في إبرَهَمْ ..............................  ......أ . هـ .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-

[219] وَالْبَزِّ بِالْخُلْفِ لأَعْنَتَ وَفِي * * * كَائِنْ وَإِسْرَائِيلَ ثَبْتٌ وَاحْذِفِ
[220] كَمُتَّكُونَ اسْتَهْزِءُوا يُطْفُوا ثَمَدْ * * * صَابُونَ صَابِينَ مَدًا مُنْشُونَ خَدْ
[221] خُلْفاً وَمُتَكِينَ مُسْتَهْزِينَ ثَلْ * * * وَمُتَّكاً تَطَوْ يَطَوْ خَاطِينَ وَلْ

أي قرأ البزِّي بتسهيل همز كلمة (لأَعْنَتَكُمْ) (البقرة: 220) بخلف عنه ، ويوافقه حمزة في التسهيل وقفًا . قوله :- ((وَفِي * * * كَائِنْ وَإِسْرَائِيلَ ثَبْتٌ)) أولا كلمة (كَأَيِّن) في قراءة أبي جعفر بألف مدية بعدها همزة مكسورة ؛ فتصير مدًّا متصلا (كَائِنْ) كما سيأتي قول الناظم في الفرش :- ((كَائِنْ فِي كَأَيِّنْ ثَلَّ دُمْ)) ، وبناءًا على هذا يقول الناظم هنا :- ((وَفِي * * * كَائِنْ وَإِسْرَائِيلَ ثَبْتٌ)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالثاء وهو أبو جعفر بتسهيل همز هاتين الكلمتين مع المد والقصر :-
* كلمة (كَائِن) حيث أتت في القرآن الكريم ، وهي في المواضع التالية :(وَكَائِنٍ) (آل عمران: 146) ، (يوسف: 105) ، (الحج: 48) ، (العنكبوت: 60) ، (محمد: 13) ، (الطلاق: 8) ، (فَكَائِنٍ) (الحج: 45) .
* كلمة (إِسْرَائِيل) حيث وقعت في القرآن الكريم 43 مرة ، وهي في المواضع التالية :
: (البقرة :40 /47/83 /122 / 211 /246) ، (آل عمران : 49 /93 المائدة/12 /32 /70 /72/ 78 /110 طه/80 /47 /94) ، (الصف : 6 /14) ، (الأعراف : 105 /134/137/138) ، (يونس : 90/93) ، (الإسراء : 2 /4/101/104) ، (الشعراء : 17/22/59 /197) ، (النمل : 76) ، (غافر: 53 ) ، (الدخان :30) ، (الجاثية : 16) ، (الأحقاف : 10) ، (السجدة : 23) ، (الزخرف : 59) ، (وَإِسْرَائِيلَ) (مريم: 58) .
ثم قال :- ((وَاحْذِفِ . كَمُتَّكُونَ اسْتَهْزِءُوا يُطْفُوا ثَمَدْ)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالثاء (أبو جعفر) بحذف الهمز مع ضم الحرف السابق للهمز في الكلمات التالية وما شابهها في الهيئة :-
* (مُتَّكِئُونَ) (يس: 56) .
* (اسْتَهْزِءُوا) (التوبة: 64) وشبهه في القرآن الكريم مثل (مُسْتَهْزِئُون  ) (البقرة: 14) ، و (يَسْتَهْزِءُون  ) (الأنعام: 10،5) ، (هود: 8) ، (الحجر: 11) ، (النحل: 34) ، (الأنبياء: 41) ، (الشعراء: 6) ، (الروم: 10) ، (يس : 30) ، (الزمر: 48) ، (غافر: 83) ، (الزخرف: 7) ، (الجاثية: 33) ، (الأحقاف: 26) .
* (يُطْفِئُوا) (التوبة: 32) ، (لِيُطْفِئُوا) (الصف: 8) ، وكذلك يجري الحكم على شبه هذه الكلمات نحو : (فَمَالِئُونَ) (الصافات: 66) ، (الواقعة: 53) ، (الخَاطِئُونَ) (الحاقة: 37) ، وسيأتي الخلاف لابن وردان في (المُنشِئُونَ) (الواقعة: 72) .
ويوافق حمزة قراءة أبي جعفر لهذه الكلمات وقفًا في وجه ، ولحمزة وقفًا وجهان آخران هما التسهيل والإبدال ياءًا .
ثم قال الناظم :- ((صَابُونَ صَابِينَ مَدًا)) أي قرأ المدنيان بحذف الهمز مع ضم الحرف السابق له من قوله تعالى : (وَالصَّابِئُون  ) (المائدة: 69) كما يحذفان الهمز من قوله تعالى : (وَالصَّابِئِين  ) (البقرة: 62) ، (الحج: 17) .
قوله :- ((مُنْشُونَ خَدْ .خُلْفاً)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالخاء وهو ابن وردان قوله تعالى : (المُنشِئُونَ) (الواقعة: 72) بحذف الهمز وضم الحرف الذي قبله بخلف عنه ، ويوافقه ابن جماز وحمزة وقفًا في هذا الوجه ، ولحمزة وقفًا وجهان آخران هما التسهيل والإبدال ياءًا ، وقرأ الباقون بالتحقيق وهو الوجه الثاني لابن وردان .
ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَمُتَكِينَ مُسْتَهْزِينَ ثَلْ)) أي قرا المرموز له بالثاء (أبو جعفر) بحذف الهمز من :-
* (المُسْتَهْزِئِ  نَ) (الحجر: 95) ويوافقه حمزة وقفًا في وجه ، والوجه الثاني لحمزة وقفًا هو التسهيل .
* (مُّتَّكِئِينَ) (الكهف:31) ، (ص:51) ، (الطور:20) ، (الرحمن:54) ، (الرحمن:76) ، (الواقعة:16) ، (الإِنسان:13).
قوله :- ((وَمُتَّكاً تَطَوْ يَطَوْ خَاطِينَ وَلْ)) أي قرأ أبو جعفر بحذف الهمز من الكلمات التالية :-
* (مُتَّكَأً) (يوسف : 31) ؛ فتصير بعد حذف الهمز كما لفظ به : (مُتَّكًا) .
* (تَطَئُوهُمْ) (الفتح : 25) ؛ فتصير بعد حذف الهمز : (تَطَوْهُمْ) .
* (يَطَئُونَ) (التوبة: 120) ؛ فتصير بعد حذف الهمز : (يَطَوْنَ) .
* (خَاطِئِينَ) (يوسف: 97) ، (القصص : 8) ، (الخَاطِئِينَ) (يوسف: 29) ، (لَخَاطِئِينَ) (يوسف: 91) ؛ فتصير بعد حذف الهمز (خَاطِينَ) ، (الخَاطِينَ) ، (لَخَاطِينَ) .
ويوافق أبا جعفر حمزة وقفًا على الكلمات السابقة في وجه، والوجه الثاني لوقف حمزة هو التسهيل.

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-

[222] أَرَيْتَ كُلاًّ رُمْ وَسَهِّلْهَا مَدَا * * * هَا أَنْتُمُ حَازَ مَداً أَبْدِلْ جَدَا
[223] بِالْخُلْفِ فِيهِمَا وَيَحْذِفُ اْلأَلِفْ * * * وَرْشٌ وَقُنْبُلٌ وَعَنْهُمَا اخْتُلِفْ

يعني اختلف القراء في الهمزة الثانية من باب كلمة (أَرَأَيْتَ) (هكذا بالاستفهام كيف جاءت) ، فقرأها المرموز له بالراء وهو الكسائي بحذف الهمزة الثانية ؛ لتصير (أَرَيْتَ) ، وهكذا في باقي المواضع ، وهذا الباب وقعت كلماته في المواضع التالية :-
قوله تعالى :- (أَرَأَيْتَ) (الكهف: 63) ، (الفرقان: 43) ، (العلق : 13،11،9) ، (الماعون: 1) ، (أَرَأَيْتُمْ) (الأنعام: 46) ، (يونس: 50) ، (يونس: 59) ، (هود: 28) ، (هود: 63) ، (هود: 88) ، (القصص: 71) ، (القصص: 72) ، (فاطر: 40) ، (فصلت: 52) ، (الأحقاف: 4) ، (الأحقاف: 10) ، (الملك: 30،28) ، (أَرَأَيْتَكَ) (الإسراء: 62) ، (أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ) (الأنعام: 47،40) ، (أَفَرَأَيْتَ) (الشعراء: 205) ، (النجم:33) ، (الجاثية: 23) ، (أَفَرَأَيْتُم) (الشعراء:75) ، (الزمر: 38) ، (النجم: 19) ، (الواقعة : 71،68،63،58).
قال :- ((وَسَهِّلْهَا مَدَا)) أي قرا المرموز لهما بـ (مدًا) وهما المدنيان بتسهيل الهمز الثانية من باب (أَرَأَيْتَ) ، ويزيد الأزرق بوجه إبدال الهمزة الثانية ألفًا مدّيّة مع الإشباع ؛ لقوله بعد ذلك ((أَبْدِلْ جَدَا . بِالْخُلْفِ فِيهِمَا)) ، وقرأ حمزة بالتسهيل وقفًا ، وقرأ الباقون بالتحقيق .
فائدة : وجه تسهيل الهمز من باب قوله تعالى :- (أَرَأَيْتَ) (هكذا بالاستفهام كيف جاءت) من طريق الأصبهاني موافقًا طريق الأزرق عن ورش في هذا الوجه ، ولكن ليس للأصبهاني وجه الإبدال ، قال العلامة الشيخ الإبياري في المنحة :-
الأصبهاني ..........ولا ... تبدل له أَرَأَيْتُمْ بل سهّلا .أ . هـ .

ثم قال الناظم (ابن الجزري) :- ((هَا أَنْتُمُ حَازَ مَداً)) شرع الناظم في ذكر اختلاف القراء في همز (هَا أَنتُمْ) (آل عمران: 119،66) ، (النساء: 109) ، (محمد: 38) فذكر أن المرموز لهم بـ (ح) ، (مدًا) وهم أبو عمرو البصري والمدنيان قرءوا بالتسهيل مع إثبات الألف وجهًا واحدًا إلا ورشًا ؛ فإن له الخلاف في حذفها وإثباتها كما ذكر ذلك بعد بقوله :- ((وَيَحْذِفُ اْلأَلِفْ * * * وَرْشٌ وَقُنْبُلٌ وَعَنْهُمَا اخْتُلِفْ)) ، فيكون لكل من الأصبهاني والأزرق وجهان هما التسهيل مع إثبات وحذف الألف ، ويزيد الأزرق بوجه ثالث وهو إبدال الهمزة مدًّا مشبعًا ، وهو ما عبّر عنه بقوله :- ((أَبْدِلْ جَدَا . بِالْخُلْفِ فِيهِمَا)) ، وقرأ قالون وأبو عمرو وأبو جعفر إثبات الألف مع تسهيل الهمز ، قوله :- ((وَيَحْذِفُ اْلأَلِفْ * * * وَرْشٌ وَقُنْبُلٌ وَعَنْهُمَا اخْتُلِفْ)) أي أن ورشًا وقنبلا فقط يحذفان الألف بخلف عنهما ، وبذلك يكون لقنبل في الألف وجهان (الإثبات والحذف) وله في الهمزة التحقيق فقط (لأنه لم يذكر في التسهيل) ، وقرأ الباقون (وهم البصريان والبزي والكوفيون والشامي) بتحقيق الهمزة مع إثبات الألف .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-

[224] وَحَذْفُ يَا اللاَّئِيْ سمَاَ وَسَهَّلُوا * * * غَيْرَ ظُبىً بِهِ زَكَا وَالْبَدَلُ
[225] سَاكِنَةَ الْيَا خُلْفُ هَادِيْهِ حَسَبْ * * * وَبَابَ يَيْأَسِ اقْلِبَ ابْدِلْ خُلْفُ هَبْ

يذكر الناظم خلاف القراء في همز (اللاَّئِي) (الأحزاب: 4) ، (اللاَّئِي) (المجادلة: 2) ،
(وَاللاَّئِي) (مرتان بالطلاق: 4) ؛ فبيّن أن المرموز لهم بـ (سما) (المدنيان والبصريان والمكي) قرءوا بحذف الياء ، ثم ذكر تفصيل حكم الهمز لهم بعد حذف الياء ؛ فقال : ((وَسَهَّلُوا * * * غَيْرَ ظُبىً بِهِ زَكَا)) أي قرأ بالتسهيل أهل سما (المدنيان والبصريان والمكي) إلا المرموز لهم بـ (ظ) ، (ب) ، (ز) وهم يعقوب وقالون وقنبل ؛ ومعنى ذلك أن يعقوب وقالون وقنبلاً قرءوا بالتحقيق مع حذف الياء ، وأن ورشًا وأبا جعفر وأبا عمرو والبزي قرءوا بالتسهيل مع المد والقصر مع حذف الياء ، وسيأتي لأبي عمرو والبزي وجه آخر هو إبدال الهمزة ياءًا ساكنة مع المدّ المشبع كما سيأتي .
ثم قال ((وَالْبَدَلُ.سَ  كِنَةَ الْيَا خُلْفُ هَادِيْهِ حَسَبْ)) أي أن المرموز لهما بالهاء والحاء وهما البزي وأبو عمرو بخلف عنهما قرءا بإبدال همز (اللاَّئِي) ياءًا ساكنة مع المدّ المشبع للساكن اللازم ، والوجه الآخر للبزّي وأبي عمرو تقدم ذكره عند قوله :- ((وَحَذْفُ يَا اللاَّئِيْ سمَاَ وَسَهَّلُوا * * * غَيْرَ ظُبىً بِهِ زَكَا)) ؛ وهو التسهيل مع المد والقصر مع حذف الياء ، ولأبي عمرو الخلاف في إدغام ياء (وَاللاَّئِي يَئِسْنَ) كما سبق . وقرأ الباقون وهم الكوفيون وابن عامر (جميع المواضع) بهمزة مكسورة بعدها ياء ساكنة مدّيّة ، ووقف حمزة بالتسهيل مع المدّ والقصر .
ثم قال الناظم :- ((وَبَابَ يَيْأَسِ اقْلِبِ ابْدِلْ خُلْفُ هَبْ)) يتحدث الناظم عن مذاهب القراء في همز كلمة ((يَيْأَسْ)) كيف جاءت في القرآن الكريم ، وقد وقع هذا الباب في المواضع التالية :- (يَيْأَسِ) (الرعد: 31) ، (تَيْأَسُوا) (يَيْأَسُ) (يوسف: 87) ، (اسْتَيْأَسُوا) (يوسف: 80) ، (اسْتَيْأَسَ) (يوسف: 110) قرأ المرموز له بالهاء وهو البزي بخلف عنه بتحويل الهمزة مكان الياء ، وإبدالها حرف مدّ ثم تحويل فتح الهمزة إلى الياء ؛ فتصير :- (يَايَسِِ) ، (تَايَسُوا) (يَايَسُ) ، (اسْتَايَسُوا) ، (اسْتَايَسَ) ، وقرأ الباقون بالتحقيق بغير قلب (((يَيْأَسِ)) كما لفظ به وهو الوجه الثاني للبزي ، ووقف حمزة بوجهين : الأول النقل أي نقل حركة الهمزة إلى الياء مع حذف الهمزة فينطق بياء مفتوحة بعد الياء أو التاء وبعد الياء المفتوحة السين : (يَيَس) ، (تَيَسُوا) ، (اسْـتَـيَسُوا) (اسْـتَيَس ) . الثاني الإدغام أي إبدال الهمزة ياء مع إدغام الياء التي قبلها فيها فيصير النطق بياء واحدة مفتوحة مشددة بعد التاء (يَيَّس) ، (تَيَّسُوا) ، (اسْتَيَّسُوا) ، (اسْتَيَّس) .

قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-

[226] هَيْئَةَ أَدْغِمْ مَعْ بَرِيْ مَرِيْ هَنِيْ * * * خُلْفٌ ثَنَا النَّسِيْءُ ثَمْرُهُ جَنِي
[227] جُزًّا ثَنَا وَاهْمِزْ يُضَاهُوَن نَدَى * * * بَابَ النَّبِيِّ وَالنُّبُوَّةِ الْهُدَى
[228] ضِيَاءَ زِنْ مُرْجُونَ تُرْجِي حَقَّ صُمْ * * * كَسَا الْبَرِيَّةُ اتْلُ مِزْ بَادِيَ حُمْ

يتحدث الناظم عن خلاف القراء في همز الكلمات التالية :-
1- (كَهَيْئَةِ) (آل عمران: 49) ، (المائدة: 110) .
2- (بَرِيءٌ) (الأنعام: 78،19) ، (الأنفال: 48) ، (التوبة: 3) ، (هود:54،35) ، (الشعراء:216) ، (الحشر: 16) ، (يونس: 41) ، (بَرِيئُونَ) (يونس: 41) ، (بَرِيئاً) (النساء: 112) .
3- (مَّرِيئاً) (النساء: 4) . 4- (هَنِيئاً) (النساء: 4) ، (الطور: 19) ، (الحاقة: 24) ، (المرسلات: 43) .
فأخبر أي بأن المرموز له بالثاء (أبو جعفر) قرأ بإبدال الهمزة ياءًا ثم إدغامها في الياء التي قبلها بخلف عنه ؛ فتصير : (كَهَيَّةِ) ، (بَرِيٌّ) ، (بَرِيُّونَ) ، (بَرِيًّا) ، (مَرِيًّا) ، (هَنِيًّا) ، والوجه الثاني لأبي جعفر هو التحقيق ، ويوافق حمزة وقفًا أبا جعفر في وجه الإدغام ، ولحمزة وصلاً السكت على المد قبل الهمز بخلف عنه في (بَرِيءٌ) ، (بَرِيئُونَ) ، (بَرِيئاً) ، (مَّرِيئاً) ، (هَنِيئاً) ، ويوافق وقف هشام بخلفه أبا جعفر في الإدغام من (بَرِيٌّ) ، والوجه الثاني لوقف هشام هو التحقيق ، وقرأ الباقون بالتحقيق وجهًا واحدًا .
فائدة : وجه إبدال الهمز ثم إدغامه من قوله تعالى :- (هَنِيئاً) ، (بَرِيئاً) ، (بَرِيءٌ) ، (بَرِيئُونَ) ، (مَّرِيئاً) ، ووجه فك الإدغام ثم إظهار همز (كَهَيْئَةِ) من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على الدرة والتحبير
، قال العلامة الشيخ الإبياري في المنحة :-
وادْغِمْ هَنِيئاً بَرِيئاً وَمَرِي ... ثَبْتٌ كَهَيْئَةٍ له فأظهِرِ .أ . هـ .
ثم قال الناظم (ابن الجزري) :- ((النَّسِيْءُ ثَمْرُهُ جَنِي)) أي قرأ المرموز لهما بالثاء والجيم وهما أبو جعفر والأزرق قوله تعالى:- (النَّسِيءُ) (التوبة:37) بإبدال الهمزة ياءًا ثم إدغامها في الياء التي قبلها ؛ فتصير : (النَّسِيُّ) ويوافقهما حمزة وهشام بخلف عنه وقفًا ، والوجه الثاني لوقف هشام هو التحقيق كالباقين ، ويجوز للجميع الروم والإشمام وقفًا .
فائدة : وجه الهمز لورش من قوله تعالى :- (النَّسِيءُ) مع المد المتصل من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على الشاطبية والتيسير (وهو طريق الأصبهاني) ، قال العلامة الشيخ الإبياري في المنحة :-
الأصبهاني ..........وفي النسيءُ اهمِزْ ...أ . هـ .
قوله :- ((جُزًّا ثَنَا)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالثاء (أبو جعفر) قوله تعالى :- (جُزْءاً) (البقرة : 260) ، (الزخرف: 15) ، (جُزْءٌ) (الحجر: 44) بإبدال الهمزة زايًا ثم إدغامها في الزاي التي قبلها ؛ فتصير : (جُزًّا) ، (جُزٌّ) ، وقرأ شعبة بضم الزاي كما سيأتي في الفرش :- ((وَاعْكِسَا ... وَجُزْأً صِفْ)) ؛ فتصير : (جُزُءًا) ، (جُزُءٌ) ، ووقف حمزة على المنصوب (جُزْءاً) بنقل حركة الهمزة إلى الزاي قبلها ثم حذف الهمزة وأبقى مدّ العوض ؛ فتصير : (جُزَا) ولا روم ولا إشمام لأحد في المنصوب ، ووقف حمزة وهشام بخلف عنه على المرفوع (جُزْءٌ) بنقل حركة الهمزة إلى الزاي مع حذف الهمزة فتصير الزاي مرفوعة فتسكن للوقف ؛ فتصير : (جُزْ) ويجوز للجميع الروم والإشمام وقفًا .
ثم انتقل الناظم رحمه الله إلى مذهب بعض القراء في همز بعض الكلمات فقال :- ((وَاهْمِزْ يُضَاهُوَن نَدَى)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالنون (عاصم) قوله تعالى :- (يُضَاهُونَ) (التوبة: 30) بكسر الهاء وهمزة مضمومة بعدها ؛ فتصير : (يُضَاهِئُونَ) ، وقرأ الباقون بحذف الهمزة مع ضم الهاء كما لفظ به : (يُضَاهُونَ) .
ثم قال الناظم (ابن الجزري) :- ((بَابَ النَّبِيِّ وَالنُّبُوَّةِ الْهُدَى)) يتحدث الناظم عن مذاهب القراء في الهمزة في كلمة النَّبِيِّ وما جاء منه وَالنُّبُوَّةِ (*) ، وهذا الباب وقع في المواضع التالية :- ،
(النَّبِيّ) (آل عمران: 68) (الأعراف : 158،157) ، (الأنفال: 70،65،64) ، (التوبة: 117،73،61) [الأحزاب: 56،53،50،45،38،32،30،28  ،13،6،1) ، (الحجرات: 2) ، (الممتحنة: 12) ، (الطلاق : 1) ، (التحريم: 9،8،3،1) ، (وَالنَّبِيِّ) (المائدة: 81) ، (لِلنَّبِيِّ) (الأحزاب: 50) ، (التوبة: 113) ، (لِنَبِيٍّ) (البقرة: 246) ، (آل عمران: 161) ، (وَالنُّبُوَّةَ) (آل عمران: 79) ، (الجاثية: 16) ، (الأنعام: 89) ، (النُّبُوَّةَ) (العنكبوت: 27) ، (الحديد: 26) ، (النَّبِيِّينَ) (البقرة : 61) ، (آل عمران: 21) ، (البقرة: 213) ، (آل عمران: 81) ، (الإسراء: 55) (النساء: 69) (مريم: 58) (الأحزاب: 40،7) ، (وَالنَّبِيِّين  ) (البقرة: 177) ، (آل عمران: 80) (النساء: 163) ، (وَالنَّبِيُّون  ) (آل عمران: 84) ، (النَّبِيُّونَ) (البقرة: 136) (المائدة: 44) ، (بِالنَّبِيِّين  ) (الزمر: 69) ، (الأَنبِيَاءَ) (آل عمران: 112،181) ، (النساء: 155) ، (أَنْبِيَاءَ) (البقرة: 91) ، (المائدة: 20) .


هامش : (*) قَالَ سِيبَوَيْهِ: لَيْسَ أَحد مِنَ الْعَرَبِ إِلَّا وَيَقُولُ تَنَبَّأَ مُسَيْلِمة، بِالْهَمْزِ، غَيْرَ أَنهم تَرَكُوا الْهَمْزَ فِي النبيِّ كَمَا تَرَكُوهُ فِي الذُرِّيَّةِ والبَرِيَّةِ والخابِيةِ ، إِلَّا أَهلَ مَكَّةَ ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يَهْمِزُونَ هَذِهِ الأَحرف وَلَا يَهْمِزُونَ غَيْرَهَا، ويُخالِفون الْعَرَبَ فِي ذَلِكَ. قَالَ: وَالْهَمْزُ فِي النَّبِيءِ لُغَةٌ رَدِيئَةٌ، يَعْنِي لِقِلَّةِ اسْتِعْمَالِهَا  ، لَا لأَنَّ الْقِيَاسَ يَمْنَعُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ. أَلا تَرَى إِلَى قَوْلِ سيِّدِنا رسولِ اللَّهِ، صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: وَقَدْ قِيلَ يَا نَبِيءَ اللَّهِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ: لَا تَنْبِر باسْمي، فَإِنَّمَا أَنا نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ. وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ: فَقَالَ لستُ بِنَبِيءِ اللَّهِ ولكنِّي نبيُّ اللَّهِ . (قلت : حديث لا يصح) وَذَلِكَ أَنه، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ، أَنكر الْهَمْزَ فِي اسْمِهِ فرَدَّه عَلَى قَائِلِهِ لأَنه لَمْ يَدْرِ بِمَا سَمَّاهُ، فأَشْفَقَ أَن يُمْسِكَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ، وَفِيهِ شيءٌ يَتَعَلَّقُ بالشَّرْع، فَيَكُونَ بالإِمْساك عَنْهُ مُبِيحَ مَحْظُورٍ أَو حاظِرَ مُباحٍ. وَالْجَمْعُ: أَنْبِئَاءُ ونُبَآءُ. قَالَ العَبَّاسُ بْنُ مِرْداسٍ: يَا خاتِمَ النُّبَآءِ، إنَّكَ مُرْسَلٌ ... بالخَيْرِ، كلُّ هُدَى السَّبِيلِ هُداكا . إنَّ الإِلهَ ثَنَى عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً ... فِي خَلْقِه، ومُحَمَّداً سَمَّاكا ، قَالَ الْجَوْهَرِيُّ: يُجْمع أَنْبِيَاء، لأَن الْهَمْزَ لَمَّا أُبْدِل وأُلْزِم الإِبْدالَ جُمِعَ جَمْعَ مَا أَصلُ لَامِهُ حَرْفُ الْعِلَّةِ كَعِيد وأَعْياد، عَلَى مَا نَذْكُرُهُ فِي الْمُعْتَلِّ. قَالَ الفرَّاءُ: النبيُّ: هُوَ مَنْ أَنْبَأَ عَنِ اللَّهِ، فَتُرِك هَمزه. قال: وإن أُخِذَ مِنَ النَّبْوةِ والنَّباوةِ، وَهِيَ الِارْتِفَاعُ عَنِ الأَرض، أَي إِنه أَشْرَف عَلَى سَائِرِ الخَلْق، فأَصله غَيْرُ الْهَمْزِ. وَقَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ: القِرَاءَة الْمُجْمَعُ عَلَيْهَا، فِي النَّبِيِّين والأَنْبِياء، طَرْحُ الْهَمْزِ، وَقَدْ هَمَزَ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ أَهل الْمَدِينَةِ جَمِيعَ مَا فِي الْقُرْآنِ مِنْ هَذَا. وَاشْتِقَاقُهُ من نَبَأَ وأَنْبَأَ أَي أَخبر. قَالَ: والأَجود تَرْكُ الْهَمْزِ؛ وسيأْتي فِي الْمُعْتَلِّ. وَمِنْ غَيْرِ الْمَهْمُوزِ: حَدِيثُ البَراءِ. قُلْتُ: ورَسُولِكَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَ، فردَّ عَليَّ وَقَالَ: ونَبِيِّكَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَ. قَالَ ابْنُ الأَثير (النهاية 5/4) : إِنَّمَا ردَّ عَلَيْهِ ليَخْتَلِفَ اللَّفْظانِ، وَيَجْمَعَ لَهُ الثناءَ بَيْنَ مَعْنَى النُّبُوَّة والرِّسالة، وَيَكُونَ تَعْدِيدًا لِلنِّعْمَةِ فِي الحالَيْن، وَتَعْظِيمًا لِلمِنَّةِ عَلَى الْوَجْهَيْنِ. والرَّسولُ أَخصُّ مِنَ النَّبِيِّ، لأَنَّ كُلَّ رَسُولٍ نَبِيٌّ وَلَيْسَ كُلُّ نَبِيٍّ رَسُولًا. وَيُقَالُ: تَنَبَّى الكَذَّابُ إِذَا ادَّعَى النُّبُوّةَ. وتَنَبَّى كَمَا تَنَبَّى مُسَيْلِمةُ الكَذّابُ وغيرُه مِنَ الدَّجَّالِينَ المُتَنَبِّينَ (لسان العرب :1 /163،162) ، قال الأزهري :- والنَّبْوة: الجَفْوة. والنَّبْوة: الْإِقَامَة. وذكر القرطبي : أنه مُشْتَقٌّ مِنْ نَبَا يَنْبُو إِذَا ظَهَرَ. فَالنَّبِيُّ مِنَ النُّبُوَّةِ وَهُوَ الِارْتِفَاعُ، فَمَنْزِلَةُ النَّبِيِّ رَفِيعَةٌ. وَالنَّبِيُّ بِتَرْكِ الْهَمْزِ أَيْضًا الطَّرِيقُ ، فَسُمِّيَ الرَّسُولُ نَبِيًّا لِاهْتِدَاءِ الْخَلْقِ بِهِ كَالطَّرِيقِ (تفسير القرطبي : 1/431) (قلت : كذا قال الكسائي (الطريق) وعزاه إليه الأزهري في تهذيب اللغة : 15/349) .


قرأ المرموز له بالألف (نافع) بإثبات الهمز في جميع الباب بعد الياء أو الواو أو الباء ؛ فتصير مثلا : (النبيء) ، (النبيـئـين) ، (النبوءة) ، (الأنبـئاء) ، مع مراعاة المد المتصل الواجب في مثل : (النبيء) ، (النبيـئـين) ، (النبوءة) ، وللأزرق ثلاثة البدل في مثل : (النبيـئـين) .
ثم قال الناظم رحمه الله :- ((ضِيَاءَ زِنْ)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالزاي (قنبل) قوله تعالى :- (ضِيَاءً) (يونس: 5) ، (وَضِيَاءً) (الأنبياء: 48) ، (القصص: 71) (بِضِيَاءٍ) بهمزة مفتوحة بعد الضاد بدلاً من الياء ؛ هكذا : (ضِئَاء) ، وقرأ الباقون بياء مفتوحة بعد الضاد كما لفظ به : (ضِيَاء) ، ووقف حمزة على المنصوب (ضِيَاءً) بثلاثة الإبدال ، وأما المجرور فقد وقف حمزة وهشام بخلف عنه بثلاثة الإبدال والتسهيل المرام مع المد والقصر ، والوجه الثاني لوقف هشام هو التحقيق كالباقين .
ثم قال :- ((مُرْجَوْنَ تُرْجِي حَقَّ صُمْ . كَسَا)) أي أن المرموز لهم بـ (حق) ،  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، (ك) ؛ وهم البصريان والمكي وشعبة والشامي قرءوا قوله تعالى :- (مُرْجَوْنَ) (التوبة: 106) بفتح الجيم وبعدها همزة مضمومة بعدها واو مدّيّة ؛ فتصير : (مُرْجَئُـون) ، وقرءوا قوله تعالى :- (تُرْجِي) (الأحزاب: 51) بهمزة مرفوعة بعد الجيم هكذا : (تُرْجِئُ) ، ووقف عليها هشام بستة أوجه :-
الأول : إبدال الهمزة ياء ساكنة على القياس .
الثاني : تسهيلها بين بين مع الروم .
الثالث : إبدالها ياء مضمومة على الرسم ثم تسكن للوقف فيتحد هذا الوجه مع الوجه الأول في العمل ويختلف في التقدير. الرابع : كالثالث ولكن مع الإشمام .
الخامس : إبدالها ياء مضمومة أيضا مع الروم .
السادس : التحقيق كشعبة والبصريين والمكي . وقرأ الباقون بجيم مفتوحة وبعدها واو ساكنة هكذا : (مُرْجَوْن) ، و (تُرْجِي) بياء مدّيّة) كما لفظ بهما .
ثم قال الناظم رحمه الله :- ((الْبَرِيَّةُ اتْلُ مِزْ)) أي أن المرموز لهما بالألف والميم وهما نافع وابن ذكوان قرءا قوله تعالى :- (البَرِيَّةِ) (البينة: 7،6) بياء مدّيّة وبعدها همزة مفتوحة ؛ ليصبح مدًّا متصلا واجبًا : (الْبَرِيـئَـةِ) ، وهم على أصولهم فيه ؛ فالأصبهاني وقالون بالتوسط على المقروء به ، والأزرق بالإشباع ، وابن ذكوان بالتوسط والإشباع . وقرأ الباقون بإبدال الهمزة ياء وإدغام الياء التي قبلها فيها ؛ فتكون الياء مشددةً هكذا : (الْبَرِيَّـة) كما لفظ به .
قوله :- ((بَادِيَ حُمْ)) أي قرأ المرموز له بالحاء (أبو عمرو البصري) قوله تعالى :- (بَادِيَ) (هود : 27) بهمزة مفتوحة بعد الدال هكذا : (بَادِئَ) ، وقرأ الباقون بياء مفتوحة بعد الدال : (بَادِيَ) كما لفظ به ، وقد تقدم أن الهمز وترك الهمز لغتان عند العرب في سائر الباب ، وأما هنا فالمعنى يختلف اختلاف تنوع لا اختلاف تضاد فكلمة (بَادِيَ) من بَدَا يَبْدُو أي فِيمَا يظْهر لنا ويبدو كما قال الفراء وغيره ، وأما (بَادِئَ) فهي من بدأ . والله أعلم . (*)


هامش : (*) قَالَ الزّجاج: نصب باديَ ، على اتَّبعوك فِي ظاهرِ الرَّأْي وَبَاطِنهمْ على خلاف ذَلِك، وَيجوز أَن يكون اتبعوك فِي ظَاهر الرَّأْي وَلم يتدبّروا مَا قلتَ، وَلم يفكروا فِيهِ، وَقيل للبَرِّية: باديَةٌ لِأَنَّهَا ظاهرةٌ بارزةٌ، وَقد بَدَوْتُ أَنا، وأبْدَيْتُ غَيْرِي، وكلُّ شَيْء أظهرتَه فقد أبْدَيتَه، وَأما قِراءةُ أبي عَمْرو: بادىء الرَّأْي فَمَعْنَاه أوّلَ الرَّأْي، أَي اتَّبعوك ابتداءَ الرَّأْي حينَ ابتدأوا ينظرُونَ، وَإِذا فَكَّروا لم يتَّبعوك . (تهذيب اللغة : 14/143) .
وأما (بَادِئَ) فهي من بدأ ؛ قالَ ابنُ الأَنباري: بادئَ بالهمزِ ، مَنْ بَدَأَ إِذَا ابْتَدَأَ (أي أَوَّلُهُ وابْتِداؤُهُ) ؛ قَالَ: وانْتِصابُ مَنْ هَمزَ وَلَمْ يَهْمِزْ بالاتِّباع عَلَى مَذهَب المَصدرِ أَي اتَّبَعوكَ اتِّباعاً ظَاهِرًا، أَو اتِّباعاً مُبْتَدأً؛ قَالَ: وَيَجُوزُ أَن يَكُونَ الْمَعْنَى مَا نَراك اتَّبَعَكَ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ هُمْ أَراذِلُنا فِي ظاهرِ مَا نَرى مِنْهُمْ، وطَوِيَّاتُهم عَلَى خِلافِك وعَلى مُوافَقَتنَا؛ وَهُوَ منْ بَدا يَبْدُو إِذَا ظَهَر. وَفِي حديثِ الغُلامِ الَّذِي قَتَلَهُ الخَضِرُ: فانْطَلقَ إِلَى أَحَدِهم بادئَ الرَّأْي فَقَتَله. قَالَ ابنُ الأَثير: أَي فِي أَوَّلِ رأْيٍ رآهُ وابتدائِه، وَيَجُوزُ أَن يَكُونَ غَيْرَ مَهْمُوزٍ مِنَ البُدُوِّ: الظُّهور أَي فِي ظاهرِ الرَّأْيِ والنَّظَرِ. قَالُوا افْعَلْهُ بَدءاً وأَوَّلَ بَدْءٍ . (لسان العرب : 1/27) .


تم شرح الباب ، والحمد لله رب العالمين ، وصلّ اللهم وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين .

ومرحبا بكم في جامعة الدرّة المضيّة العالميّة للعلوم العربيّة والإسلاميّة :
http://zdnyilma.com/vb/index.php (*) (*) (*)

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الحلقة العشرون - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر - بابُ نَقْلِ حَرَكَةِ الهَمْزةِ إِلىَ السَّاكِنِ قَبْلَهَا .


بابُ نَقْلِ حَرَكَةِ الهَمْزةِ إِلىَ السَّاكِنِ قَبْلَهَا (6) 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
 [229] وَانْقُلْ إِلَى الآخِرِ غَيْرَ حَرْفِ مَدْ * * * لِوَرْشٍ إِلاَّ هَا كِتَابِيَهْ أَسَدْ
هذا باب يذكر فيه الناظم مذاهب بعض الرواة في النقل ؛ فقال بأن ورشا ينقل حركة همز القطع إلى الساكن الذي قبله ثم يسقط الهمز ، ويشترط في النقل أن يكون بين كلمتين سواء كان تنوينا نحو :  (عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ) ، أو لام التعريف نحو : (الأَرْضِ) ، أو غير ذلك نحو : (مَنْ آمَنَ) ، (تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ) ، ولا يكون في كلمة نحو : (وَيَنْئَوْنَ) ، ثم استثنى الناظم سكون حرف المد من النقل ؛ فلا نقل فيه نحو : (إِلاَّ أُمَمٌ) ، وهذا معنى قوله (غَيْرَ حَرْفِ مَدْ) ، لكنه لم يستثني سكون ميم الجمع من النقل اعتمادًا على ذكره الصلة فيها في سورة أم القرآن  : (وَقَبْلَ هَمْزِ الْقَطْعِ وَرْشٌ)  ، ومع ذلك استدرك شيخنا الطبيب سعيد صالح زعيمة فقال ليته قال : وَانْقُلْ للآخِرِ لا مَيمَ جَمْعٍ وَمَدْ * * * لِوَرْشٍ إِلاَّ هَا كِتَابِيَهْ أَسَدْ . ا هـ . 1
ثم قال الناظم (إِلاَّ هَا كِتَابِيَهْ أَسَدْ) أي رُوِيَ عن ورش مذهبان (1) في (كِتَابِيَهْ . إِنِّي) (الحاقة : 19 ، 20) ، المذهب الأول : النقل طردًا للباب، وهو قول صحيح سديد ، والمذهب الثاني : التَّحْقِيقُ وهو قول أصح وأسدُّ من الأول لأسباب ذكرها في النشر (1/409) ، قال : ((وَتَرْكُ النَّقْلِ فِيهِ هُوَ الْمُخْتَارُ عِنْدَنَا، وَالْأَصَحُّ لَدَيْنَا، وَالْأَقْوَى فِي الْعَرَبِيَّةِ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْهَاءَ هَاءُ سَكْتٍ، وَحُكْمُهَا السُّكُونُ، فَلَا تُحَرَّكُ إِلَّا فِي ضَرُورَةِ الشِّعْرِ عَلَى مَا فِيهِ مِنْ قُبْحٍ، وَأَيْضًا فَلَا تُثْبَتُ إِلَّا فِي الْوَقْفِ، فَإِذَا خُولِفَ الْأَصْلُ فَأُثْبِتَتْ فِي الْوَصْلِ إِجْرَاءً لَهُ مَجْرَى الْوَقْفِ لِأَجْلِ إِثْبَاتِهَا فِي رَسْمِ الْمُصْحَفِ، فَلَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُخَالَفَ الْأَصْلُ مِنْ وَجْهٍ آخَرَ، وَهُوَ تَحْرِيكُهَا، فَيَجْتَمِعُ فِي حَرْفٍ وَاحِدٍ مُخَالَفَتَانِ )) . 


هامش : (1) قال الإمام ابن الجزري في النشر (1/409) : (( وَاخْتُلِفَ، عَنْ وَرْشٍ فِي حَرْفٍ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ السَّاكِنِ الصَّحِيحِ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: فِي الْحَاقَّةِ (كِتَابِيَهْ إِنِّي ظَنَنْتُ) فَرَوَى الْجُمْهُورُ عَنْهُ إِسْكَانَ الْهَاءِ وَتَحْقِيقَ الْهَمْزَةِ عَلَى مُرَادِ الْقَطْعِ وَالِاسْتِئْنَا  فِ مِنْ أَجْلِ إِنْهَاءِ هَاءِ السَّكْتِ، وَهَذَا الَّذِي قَطَعَ بِهِ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْأَئِمَّةِ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْأَزْرَقِ، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ فِي " التَّيْسِيرِ " غَيْرَهُ، وَقَالَ: إِنَّهُ قَرَأَ بِالتَّحْقِيقِ مِنْ طَرِيقَيْهِ عَلَى الْخَاقَانِيِّ وَأَبِي الْفَتْحِ، وَابْنِ غَلْبُونَ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ صَاحِبُ " التَّجْرِيدِ " مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْأَزْرَقِ، عَنِ ابْنِ نَفِيسٍ، عَنْ أَصْحَابِهِ، عَنْهُ، وَعَلَى عَبْدِ الْبَاقِي، عَنْ أَصْحَابِهِ، عَنِ ابْنِ عِرَاكٍ، عَنْهُ، وَمِنْ طَرِيقِ الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ِّ أَيْضًا بِغَيْرٍ خُلْفٍ عَنْهُ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي رَجَّحَهُ الشَّاطِبِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ، وَرَوَى النَّقْلَ فِيهِ كَسَائِرِ الْبَابِ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْأَدَاءِ، وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ غَيْرِهِ، وَبِهِ قَطَعَ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ِّ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ نُصُوصِ الْعِرَاقِيِّين  َ لَهُ، وَذَكَرَهُ بَعْضُهُمْ عَنِ الْأَزْرَقِ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ صَاحِبُ " التَّجْرِيدِ " عَلَى عَبْدِ الْبَاقِي، عَنْ أَبِيهِ مِنْ طَرِيقِ أَبِي هِلَالٍ عَنْهُ. وَأَشَارَ إِلَى ضَعْفِهِ أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ الشَّاطِبِيُّ، وَقَالَ مَكِّيٌّ: أَخَذَ قَوْمٌ بِتَرْكِ النَّقْلِ فِي هَذَا، وَتَرْكُهُ أَحْسَنُ وَأَقْوَى، وَقَالَ أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْمَهْدَوِيُّ فِي هِدَايَتِهِ وَعَنْهُ (كِتَابِيَهْ إِنِّي) النَّقْلُ وَالتَّحْقِيقُ، فَسَوَّى بَيْنَ الْوَجْهَيْنِ. ا هــ.
قال العلماء إذا قرأت لورش بالنقل في : (كِتَابِيَهْ . إِنِّي) (الحاقة : 19 ، 20) تعين لك إدغام الهاء في مثلها من قوله تعالى : (مَالِيَهْ . هَلَكَ) (الحاقة : 28 ، 29) ، وإذا قرأت لورش بإسكان الهاء وترك النقل في : (كِتَابِيَهْ . إِنِّي) (الحاقة : 19 ، 20) تعين لك السكت على الهاء الأولى من قوله تعالى : (مَالِيَهْ . هَلَكَ) (الحاقة : 28 ، 29) ، وفي هذا يقول الشيخ المتولي رحمه الله :
وردءًا بنقل ثم وجهان جاء في ... ككتابيه إني ، والسكونُ تفضَّلا
وَمن يَرْوِ فيه النقلَ أدغمَ مَالِيَهْ ... ويَسْكُتُ فيه مَن بالاسكانِ قَد تلا
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
 [230] وَافَقَ مِنْ إِسْتَبْرَقٍ غَرْ وَاخْتُلفْ * * * فِي الآنَ خُذْ وَيُونُسٍ بِهِ خَطِفْ
أي أن المرموز له بالغين ، وهو رويس وافق ورشًا على نقل حركة الهمزة إلى الساكن قبلها في موضع واحد فقط ، وهو قوله تعالى : (مِنْ إِسْتَبْرَقٍ) (الرحمن : 54) ، ثم قال : (وَاخْتُلفْ . فِي الآنَ خُذْ) أي قرأ المرموز له بالخاء ، وهو ابن وردان قوله تعالى : (الآنَ) (البقرة : 71) ، (النساء : 18) ، (الأنفال : 66) ، (يوسف : 51) ، (الجن : 9) ، و (فَالآنَ) (البقرة : 187) ، وهي (الآن) الإخبارية ، بوجهين : النقل موافقًا ورشًا ، والتحقيق كالجمهور . قوله : (وَيُونُسٍ بِهِ خَطِفْ) أي أن المرموز لهما بالباء والخاء ، وهما قالون وابن وردان قرءا قوله تعالى : (آلآنَ) (يونس : 51 ، 91) الاستفهامية بالنقل وجهًا واحدًا كورش .
فائدة : وجه تحقيق (الآن) الإخبارية لابن وردان - من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على التحبير والدرة ، قال العلامة الشيخ الإبياري في المنحة :- أَلآن في الإخبار بالخلف خَطِفْ ... ا هـ . 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
 [231] وَعَاداً اْلأُولى فَعَاداً لُولَى * * * مَدًا حِمَاهُ مُدْغَماً مَنْقُولاَ
[232] وَخُلْفُ هَمْزِ الْوَاوِ فِى النَّقْلِ بَسَمْ * * * وَابْدَا لِغَيْرِ وَرْشِ بِاْلأَصْلِ أَتَمْ 


هامش : (1) قال في النشر (1/413)  : (الْعِلَّةَ الَّتِي دَعَتْ إِلَى مُنَاقَضَةِ الْأَصْلِ فِي الْوَصْلِ فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ - خَاصَّةً مَعَ صِحَّةِ الرِّوَايَةَ بِذَلِكَ - هِيَ التَّنْوِينُ فِي كَلِمَةِ " عَادٍ " لِسُكُونِهِ وَسُكُونِ لَامِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ بَعْدُ، فَحَرَّكَ اللَّامَ حِينَئِذٍ بِحَرَكَةِ الْهَمْزَةِ؛ لِئَلَّا يَلْتَقِيَ سَاكِنَانِ وَيَتَمَكَّنَ إِدْغَامُ التَّنْوِينِ فِيهَا إِيثَارًا لِلْمَرْوِيِّ عَنِ الْعَرَبِ فِي مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ، فَإِذَا كَانَ ذَلِكَ كَذَلِكَ، وَالْتِقَاءُ السَّاكِنَيْنِ وَالْإِدْغَامُ فِي الِابْتِدَاءِ مَعْدُومٌ بِافْتِرَاقِ الْكَلِمَتَيْنِ حِينَئِذٍ بِالْوَقْفِ عَلَى إِحْدَاهُمَا وَالِابْتِدَاءِ بِالثَّانِيَةِ، فَلَمَّا زَالَتِ الْعِلَّةُ الْمُوجِبَةُ لِإِلْقَاءِ حَرَكَةِ الْهَمْزَةِ عَلَى مَا قَبْلَهَا فِي الِابْتِدَاءِ - وَجَبَ رَدُّ الْهَمْزِ لِيُوَافِقَ بِذَلِكَ - يَعْنِي أَصْلَ مَذْهَبِهِمْ فِي سَائِرِ الْقُرْآنِ) . انْتَهَى . 


[233] وَابْدَأَ بِهَمْزِ الْوَصْلِ فِى النَّقْلِ أَجَلْ * * * ........................
يذكر الناظم مذاهب القراء في قوله تعالى : (عَاداً الأُولَى) (النجم : 50) ؛ فقرأ المرموز لهم بـ (مَدًا حِمَا) وهم المدنيان والبصريان بإدغام التنوين في اللام ثم بنقل حركة الهمزة إلى الساكن قبلها مع إسقاط الهمزة ؛ فتصير : (عَادَ لُّولَى) (1) ، ثم قال : (وَخُلْفُ هَمْزِ الْوَاوِ فِى النَّقْلِ بَسَمْ) أي أن المرموز له بالباء ، وهو قالون قرأ قوله تعالى : (عَاداً الأُولَى) (النجم : 50) بوجهين ؛ الأول : بالإدغام والنقل مع إسقاط الهمزة ثم واو مدّيّة كما سبق : (عَادَ لُّولَى) ، والثاني : بالإدغام والنقل مع إثبات الهمزة الساكنة على الواو : (عَادَ لُّؤْلَى) . 
ثم قال : (وَابْدَا لِغَيْرِ وَرْشِ بِاْلأَصْلِ أَتَمْ) أي إذا بدأت بهذه الكلمة : (الأُولَى) (النجم : 50) لكل من ذكروا سوى ورش - وهم قالون وأبو جعفر والبصريان - فالأفضل أن تبدأ بالأصل بلا نقل ، ويصح لهم النقل أيضا كورش ، وإنما استثنى ورشًا منهم في الوجه الأول ؛ لأنه ينقل وجهًا واحدًا بلا خلاف ، فوجب إخراجه منهم . 
قوله : (وَابْدَأَ بِهَمْزِ الْوَصْلِ فِى النَّقْلِ أَجَلْ) يعني بذلك القاعدة التي تقول : إن الكلمات المعرفة بأل ومفتتحة بهمزة قطع نحو : (الأُولَى) (النجم : 50) ، (الآخِرَةُ) ، (الأَمْوَالِ) يصح لورش عند البدء بها وجهان ؛ الوجه الأول : الابتداء بهمزة مفتوحة بعدها لام متحركة بحركة الهمزة بعد نقلها مع إسقاط الهمزة هكذا : (أَلُولَى) ، (أَلَاخِرَةُ) ، (أَلَمْوَالِ) ، الوجه الثاني : الابتداء باللام المتحركة بحركة الهمزة بعد نقلها هكذا : (لُولَى) ، (لَاخِرَةُ) ، (لَمْوَالِ) .
وتنطبق هذه القاعدة على قالون وأبي جعفر والبصريين في هذا الموضع تحديدا : (الأُولَى) (النجم : 50) ؛ فلهم عند البدء بها ثلاثة أوجه ؛ الوجه الأول : الابتداء بهمزة مفتوحة ثم لام مضمومة فواو مدّيّة هكذا : (أَلُولَى) ، الوجه الثاني : الابتداء بلام مضمومة فواو مدّيّة هكذا : (لُولَى) كورش في وجهيه المذكورين آنفا ، الوجه الثالث : بهمزة مفتوحة ثم لام ساكنة فهمزة مضمومة فواو مدّيّة : (أَلْأُولَى) . ولأنه قد ذكر لقالون الخلف في همز الواو مع النقل : (وَخُلْفُ هَمْزِ الْوَاوِ فِى النَّقْلِ بَسَمْ)  فإنه يزيد على من ذكروا - عند البدء بها - بوجهين :  
الأول : بهمزة مفتوحة ثم لام مضمومة فهمزة ساكنة : (أَلُؤْلَى) .
الثاني : بلام مضمومة ثم همزة ساكنة : (لُؤْلَى) ؛ فيجتمع لقالون خمس حالات عند البدء بها .
فائدة : من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على الشاطبية والتيسير لقالون وجه النقل مع إبدال الهمزة التي بعد اللام واوًا ساكنة مديّة ، وعليه يكون في الوصل (عَادَ لُّولَى) ، وفي البدء وجهان : (أَلُولَى) ، (لُولَى) كما سبق تفصيل ذلك ، قال العلامة الشيخ الإبياري في المنحة :- وَانقُلْ بِوَاوٍ عَاداً الأُولَى بَهَرْ ...ا هـ.   
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[233] ..............................  ..* * * وَانْقُلْ مَدًا رِدًا وَثَبْتٌ الْبَدَلْ
انتقل الكلام إلى موضع آخر ، وهو قوله تعالى : (رِدْءاً يُصَدِّقْنِي) (القصص : 34) ، قال الناظم بأن المرموز لهما بـ (مَدًا) : المدنيان قرءا بنقل حركة الهمزة إلى الساكن قبلها مع إسقاط الهمزة ؛ فتصير : (رِدًا يُصَدِّقْنِي) ، ولكنه عاد فقيّد الأمر وقال  : وَثَبْتٌ الْبَدَلْ ؛ أي أن المرموز له بالثاء _ أبو جعفر المدني – قرأ بإبدال التنوين ألفًا في الحالين ، وصلا : (رِدَا يُصَدِّقْنِي) ، ووقفًا : (رِدَا) ، وبذلك يكون لنافع المدني الإبدال وقفًا فقط : (رِدَا) ، وأما عند الوصل فبالنقل بلا إبدال : (رِدًا يُصَدِّقْنِي) ، مع مراعاة إسكان القاف للمدنيين معًا ، كما قال في فرش الشعراء وأختيها قوله : (يُصَدِّقْ رَفْعُ جَزْمٍ نَلْ فَنَا) .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[234] وَمِلْءُ اْلاَصْبَهَانِي مَعْ عِيسَى اخْتُلِفْ * * * وَسَلْ رَوَى دُمْ كَيْفَ جَا الْقُرَانُ دُفْ
انتقل الناظم إلى قوله تعالى : (مِّلْءُ الأَرْضِ) (آل عمران : 91) ، وقال بأن الأصبهاني عن ورش وعيسى (ابن وردان) بخلف عن أبي جعفر قرءا بنقل حركة الهمزة إلى الساكن قبلها مع إسقاط الهمزة ؛ فتقرأ هكذا :  (مِّلُ) ، مع مراعاة نقل حركة همز (الأَرْضِ) للأصبهاني عن ورش على أصله ؛ فتقرأ للأصبهاني وصلا :  (مِّلْءُ الَرْضِ) ، وأما ابن وردان فيقرأها وصلا بوجهين  : (مِّلُ الأَرْضِ) ، (مِّلْءُ الأَرْضِ) . فائدة : من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على الشاطبية والتيسير والدرة والتحبير لابن وردان وورش (طريق الأصبهاني) ، التحقيق في (مِّلْءُ) (آل عمران : 91)  قال الشيخ الإبياري رحمه الله في المنحة :- .... خَطِفْ ... والأصبهاني معه في مِّلْءُ اخْتُلِفْ . ا هـ .
وبذلك يكون في (مِّلْءُ الأَرْضِ) (آل عمران : 91) أربع قراءات : 
الأولى : النقل فيهما ، وهو الوجه الأول عن الأصبهاني .
 الثانية : التحقيق في (مِّلْءُ) ، والنقل في (الأَرْضِ) ، للأزرق وهو الوجه الثاني للأصبهاني ، وحمزة بخلفه وقفًا.
الثالثة : النقل في (مِّلْءُ) فقط ، وهو الوجه الأول لابن وردان .
الرابعة : ترك النقل فيهما للباقين ، وهو الوجه الثاني لابن وردان .
ثم قال الناظم – ابن الجزري - رحمه الله : (وَسَلْ رَوَى دُمْ) أي أن المرموز لهم بـ (روى) ، (دم) وهم الكسائي وخلف العاشر وابن كثير قرءوا قوله تعالى : (اسْأَلْ) حيث وقعت بالنقل فتصير (سَلْ) ، وهي في المواضع التالية : (وَاسْئَلْهُمْ) (الأعراف : 163) ، (فَاسْئَل) (يونس : 94) ، (الفرقان: 59) (الإسراء : 101) ، (المؤمنون : 113) ، (وَاسْأَلِ) (يوسف : 82)  ، (فَاسْأَلْهُ)  (يوسف : 50) ، (فَاسْأَلُوا) (النحل: 43) ، (الأنبياء : 7) ،  (وَاسْأَلُوا) (النساء : 32) ، (الممتحنة : 10) (الزخرف : 45) ، (فَاسْأَلُوَهُم  ) (الأنبياء : 63) ، قرءوها بنقل حركة الهمزة إلى الساكن قبلها مع إسقاط الهمزة ؛ فتصير (سَلْ) (وَسََلْهُمْ) (الأعراف : 163) ، (فَسََل) (يونس : 94) ، (الفرقان: 59) (الإسراء : 101) ، (المؤمنون : 113) ، (وَسَلِ) (يوسف : 82)  ، (فَسَلْهُ)  (يوسف : 50) ، (فَسَلُوا) (النحل: 43) ، (الأنبياء : 7) ،  (وَسَلُوا) (النساء : 32) ، (الممتحنة : 10) (الزخرف : 45) ، (فَسَلُوهُمْ) (الأنبياء : 63) .
ثم قال الناظم : (كَيْفَ جَا الْقُرَانُ دُفْ) أي أن المرموز له بالدال – ابن كثير – قرأ قوله تعالى : (الْقُرْءَان) - كيف وقعت - بنقل حركة الهمزة إلى الساكن قبلها : (الْقُرَان) ، ومواضعها هي : (القُرْآن) (البقرة : 185) ، (النساء : 82) ، (المائدة : 101) ، (الأنعام : 19) ، (الأعراف : 204) ، (يونس : 37) ، (يوسف : 3) ، (الحجر : 91) ، (الحجر : 91) ، (الإسراء : 9 ، 41 ، 45 ، 46 ، 60 ، 82 ، 88 ، 89) ، (الكهف : 54) ، (طه : 2) ، (الفرقان : 30 ، 32) ، (النمل : 1 ، 6 ، 76 ، 92) ، (القصص : 85) ، (الروم : 58) ، (سبأ : 31) ، (الزمر : 27) ، (وَالْقُرْآن) (التوبة : 111) ، (الحجر : 87) ، (يس : 2) ، (ص : 1) ، (بِالْقُرْآنِ) (طه : 114) ، (قُرْآنٍ) (يونس : 61) ، (وَقُرْآن)  (الحجر : 1) ، (الإسراء : 78) (يس : 69) ، (بِقُرْآنٍ) (يونس : 15) ، (قُرْآناً) (يوسف : 2) ، (طه : 113) ، (الرعد : 31) ، (الزمر : 28) ، (قُرْآنَهُ) (القيامة : 18) .  تم شرح الباب ، والحمد لله رب العالمين.
وصلّ اللهم وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الحلقة العشرون - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر - بابُ نَقْلِ حَرَكَةِ الهَمْزةِ إِلىَ السَّاكِنِ قَبْلَهَا .


بابُ نَقْلِ حَرَكَةِ الهَمْزةِ إِلىَ السَّاكِنِ قَبْلَهَا (6) 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
 [229] وَانْقُلْ إِلَى الآخِرِ غَيْرَ حَرْفِ مَدْ * * * لِوَرْشٍ إِلاَّ هَا كِتَابِيَهْ أَسَدْ
هذا باب يذكر فيه الناظم مذاهب بعض الرواة في النقل ؛ فقال بأن ورشا ينقل حركة همز القطع إلى الساكن الذي قبله ثم يسقط الهمز ، ويشترط في النقل أن يكون بين كلمتين سواء كان تنوينا نحو :  (عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ) ، أو لام التعريف نحو : (الأَرْضِ) ، أو غير ذلك نحو : (مَنْ آمَنَ) ، (تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ) ، ولا يكون في كلمة نحو : (وَيَنْئَوْنَ) ، ثم استثنى الناظم سكون حرف المد من النقل ؛ فلا نقل فيه نحو : (إِلاَّ أُمَمٌ) ، وهذا معنى قوله (غَيْرَ حَرْفِ مَدْ) ، لكنه لم يستثني سكون ميم الجمع من النقل اعتمادًا على ذكره الصلة فيها في سورة أم القرآن  : (وَقَبْلَ هَمْزِ الْقَطْعِ وَرْشٌ)  ، ومع ذلك استدرك شيخنا الطبيب سعيد صالح زعيمة فقال ليته قال : وَانْقُلْ للآخِرِ لا مَيمَ جَمْعٍ وَمَدْ * * * لِوَرْشٍ إِلاَّ هَا كِتَابِيَهْ أَسَدْ . ا هـ . 1
ثم قال الناظم (إِلاَّ هَا كِتَابِيَهْ أَسَدْ) أي رُوِيَ عن ورش مذهبان (1) في (كِتَابِيَهْ . إِنِّي) (الحاقة : 19 ، 20) ، المذهب الأول : النقل طردًا للباب، وهو قول صحيح سديد ، والمذهب الثاني : التَّحْقِيقُ وهو قول أصح وأسدُّ من الأول لأسباب ذكرها في النشر (1/409) ، قال : ((وَتَرْكُ النَّقْلِ فِيهِ هُوَ الْمُخْتَارُ عِنْدَنَا، وَالْأَصَحُّ لَدَيْنَا، وَالْأَقْوَى فِي الْعَرَبِيَّةِ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْهَاءَ هَاءُ سَكْتٍ، وَحُكْمُهَا السُّكُونُ، فَلَا تُحَرَّكُ إِلَّا فِي ضَرُورَةِ الشِّعْرِ عَلَى مَا فِيهِ مِنْ قُبْحٍ، وَأَيْضًا فَلَا تُثْبَتُ إِلَّا فِي الْوَقْفِ، فَإِذَا خُولِفَ الْأَصْلُ فَأُثْبِتَتْ فِي الْوَصْلِ إِجْرَاءً لَهُ مَجْرَى الْوَقْفِ لِأَجْلِ إِثْبَاتِهَا فِي رَسْمِ الْمُصْحَفِ، فَلَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُخَالَفَ الْأَصْلُ مِنْ وَجْهٍ آخَرَ، وَهُوَ تَحْرِيكُهَا، فَيَجْتَمِعُ فِي حَرْفٍ وَاحِدٍ مُخَالَفَتَانِ )) . 


هامش : (1) قال الإمام ابن الجزري في النشر (1/409) : (( وَاخْتُلِفَ، عَنْ وَرْشٍ فِي حَرْفٍ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ السَّاكِنِ الصَّحِيحِ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: فِي الْحَاقَّةِ (كِتَابِيَهْ إِنِّي ظَنَنْتُ) فَرَوَى الْجُمْهُورُ عَنْهُ إِسْكَانَ الْهَاءِ وَتَحْقِيقَ الْهَمْزَةِ عَلَى مُرَادِ الْقَطْعِ وَالِاسْتِئْنَا  فِ مِنْ أَجْلِ إِنْهَاءِ هَاءِ السَّكْتِ، وَهَذَا الَّذِي قَطَعَ بِهِ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْأَئِمَّةِ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْأَزْرَقِ، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ فِي " التَّيْسِيرِ " غَيْرَهُ، وَقَالَ: إِنَّهُ قَرَأَ بِالتَّحْقِيقِ مِنْ طَرِيقَيْهِ عَلَى الْخَاقَانِيِّ وَأَبِي الْفَتْحِ، وَابْنِ غَلْبُونَ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ صَاحِبُ " التَّجْرِيدِ " مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْأَزْرَقِ، عَنِ ابْنِ نَفِيسٍ، عَنْ أَصْحَابِهِ، عَنْهُ، وَعَلَى عَبْدِ الْبَاقِي، عَنْ أَصْحَابِهِ، عَنِ ابْنِ عِرَاكٍ، عَنْهُ، وَمِنْ طَرِيقِ الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ِّ أَيْضًا بِغَيْرٍ خُلْفٍ عَنْهُ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي رَجَّحَهُ الشَّاطِبِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ، وَرَوَى النَّقْلَ فِيهِ كَسَائِرِ الْبَابِ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْأَدَاءِ، وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ غَيْرِهِ، وَبِهِ قَطَعَ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ِّ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ نُصُوصِ الْعِرَاقِيِّين  َ لَهُ، وَذَكَرَهُ بَعْضُهُمْ عَنِ الْأَزْرَقِ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ صَاحِبُ " التَّجْرِيدِ " عَلَى عَبْدِ الْبَاقِي، عَنْ أَبِيهِ مِنْ طَرِيقِ أَبِي هِلَالٍ عَنْهُ. وَأَشَارَ إِلَى ضَعْفِهِ أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ الشَّاطِبِيُّ، وَقَالَ مَكِّيٌّ: أَخَذَ قَوْمٌ بِتَرْكِ النَّقْلِ فِي هَذَا، وَتَرْكُهُ أَحْسَنُ وَأَقْوَى، وَقَالَ أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْمَهْدَوِيُّ فِي هِدَايَتِهِ وَعَنْهُ (كِتَابِيَهْ إِنِّي) النَّقْلُ وَالتَّحْقِيقُ، فَسَوَّى بَيْنَ الْوَجْهَيْنِ. ا هــ.
قال العلماء إذا قرأت لورش بالنقل في : (كِتَابِيَهْ . إِنِّي) (الحاقة : 19 ، 20) تعين لك إدغام الهاء في مثلها من قوله تعالى : (مَالِيَهْ . هَلَكَ) (الحاقة : 28 ، 29) ، وإذا قرأت لورش بإسكان الهاء وترك النقل في : (كِتَابِيَهْ . إِنِّي) (الحاقة : 19 ، 20) تعين لك السكت على الهاء الأولى من قوله تعالى : (مَالِيَهْ . هَلَكَ) (الحاقة : 28 ، 29) ، وفي هذا يقول الشيخ المتولي رحمه الله :
وردءًا بنقل ثم وجهان جاء في ... ككتابيه إني ، والسكونُ تفضَّلا
وَمن يَرْوِ فيه النقلَ أدغمَ مَالِيَهْ ... ويَسْكُتُ فيه مَن بالاسكانِ قَد تلا
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
 [230] وَافَقَ مِنْ إِسْتَبْرَقٍ غَرْ وَاخْتُلفْ * * * فِي الآنَ خُذْ وَيُونُسٍ بِهِ خَطِفْ
أي أن المرموز له بالغين ، وهو رويس وافق ورشًا على نقل حركة الهمزة إلى الساكن قبلها في موضع واحد فقط ، وهو قوله تعالى : (مِنْ إِسْتَبْرَقٍ) (الرحمن : 54) ، ثم قال : (وَاخْتُلفْ . فِي الآنَ خُذْ) أي قرأ المرموز له بالخاء ، وهو ابن وردان قوله تعالى : (الآنَ) (البقرة : 71) ، (النساء : 18) ، (الأنفال : 66) ، (يوسف : 51) ، (الجن : 9) ، و (فَالآنَ) (البقرة : 187) ، وهي (الآن) الإخبارية ، بوجهين : النقل موافقًا ورشًا ، والتحقيق كالجمهور . قوله : (وَيُونُسٍ بِهِ خَطِفْ) أي أن المرموز لهما بالباء والخاء ، وهما قالون وابن وردان قرءا قوله تعالى : (آلآنَ) (يونس : 51 ، 91) الاستفهامية بالنقل وجهًا واحدًا كورش .
فائدة : وجه تحقيق (الآن) الإخبارية لابن وردان - من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على التحبير والدرة ، قال العلامة الشيخ الإبياري في المنحة :- أَلآن في الإخبار بالخلف خَطِفْ ... ا هـ . 
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
 [231] وَعَاداً اْلأُولى فَعَاداً لُولَى * * * مَدًا حِمَاهُ مُدْغَماً مَنْقُولاَ
[232] وَخُلْفُ هَمْزِ الْوَاوِ فِى النَّقْلِ بَسَمْ * * * وَابْدَا لِغَيْرِ وَرْشِ بِاْلأَصْلِ أَتَمْ 


هامش : (1) قال في النشر (1/413)  : (الْعِلَّةَ الَّتِي دَعَتْ إِلَى مُنَاقَضَةِ الْأَصْلِ فِي الْوَصْلِ فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ - خَاصَّةً مَعَ صِحَّةِ الرِّوَايَةَ بِذَلِكَ - هِيَ التَّنْوِينُ فِي كَلِمَةِ " عَادٍ " لِسُكُونِهِ وَسُكُونِ لَامِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ بَعْدُ، فَحَرَّكَ اللَّامَ حِينَئِذٍ بِحَرَكَةِ الْهَمْزَةِ؛ لِئَلَّا يَلْتَقِيَ سَاكِنَانِ وَيَتَمَكَّنَ إِدْغَامُ التَّنْوِينِ فِيهَا إِيثَارًا لِلْمَرْوِيِّ عَنِ الْعَرَبِ فِي مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ، فَإِذَا كَانَ ذَلِكَ كَذَلِكَ، وَالْتِقَاءُ السَّاكِنَيْنِ وَالْإِدْغَامُ فِي الِابْتِدَاءِ مَعْدُومٌ بِافْتِرَاقِ الْكَلِمَتَيْنِ حِينَئِذٍ بِالْوَقْفِ عَلَى إِحْدَاهُمَا وَالِابْتِدَاءِ بِالثَّانِيَةِ، فَلَمَّا زَالَتِ الْعِلَّةُ الْمُوجِبَةُ لِإِلْقَاءِ حَرَكَةِ الْهَمْزَةِ عَلَى مَا قَبْلَهَا فِي الِابْتِدَاءِ - وَجَبَ رَدُّ الْهَمْزِ لِيُوَافِقَ بِذَلِكَ - يَعْنِي أَصْلَ مَذْهَبِهِمْ فِي سَائِرِ الْقُرْآنِ) . انْتَهَى . 


[233] وَابْدَأَ بِهَمْزِ الْوَصْلِ فِى النَّقْلِ أَجَلْ * * * ........................
يذكر الناظم مذاهب القراء في قوله تعالى : (عَاداً الأُولَى) (النجم : 50) ؛ فقرأ المرموز لهم بـ (مَدًا حِمَا) وهم المدنيان والبصريان بإدغام التنوين في اللام ثم بنقل حركة الهمزة إلى الساكن قبلها مع إسقاط الهمزة ؛ فتصير : (عَادَ لُّولَى) (1) ، ثم قال : (وَخُلْفُ هَمْزِ الْوَاوِ فِى النَّقْلِ بَسَمْ) أي أن المرموز له بالباء ، وهو قالون قرأ قوله تعالى : (عَاداً الأُولَى) (النجم : 50) بوجهين ؛ الأول : بالإدغام والنقل مع إسقاط الهمزة ثم واو مدّيّة كما سبق : (عَادَ لُّولَى) ، والثاني : بالإدغام والنقل مع إثبات الهمزة الساكنة على الواو : (عَادَ لُّؤْلَى) . 
ثم قال : (وَابْدَا لِغَيْرِ وَرْشِ بِاْلأَصْلِ أَتَمْ) أي إذا بدأت بهذه الكلمة : (الأُولَى) (النجم : 50) لكل من ذكروا سوى ورش - وهم قالون وأبو جعفر والبصريان - فالأفضل أن تبدأ بالأصل بلا نقل ، ويصح لهم النقل أيضا كورش ، وإنما استثنى ورشًا منهم في الوجه الأول ؛ لأنه ينقل وجهًا واحدًا بلا خلاف ، فوجب إخراجه منهم . 
قوله : (وَابْدَأَ بِهَمْزِ الْوَصْلِ فِى النَّقْلِ أَجَلْ) يعني بذلك القاعدة التي تقول : إن الكلمات المعرفة بأل ومفتتحة بهمزة قطع نحو : (الأُولَى) (النجم : 50) ، (الآخِرَةُ) ، (الأَمْوَالِ) يصح لورش عند البدء بها وجهان ؛ الوجه الأول : الابتداء بهمزة مفتوحة بعدها لام متحركة بحركة الهمزة بعد نقلها مع إسقاط الهمزة هكذا : (أَلُولَى) ، (أَلَاخِرَةُ) ، (أَلَمْوَالِ) ، الوجه الثاني : الابتداء باللام المتحركة بحركة الهمزة بعد نقلها هكذا : (لُولَى) ، (لَاخِرَةُ) ، (لَمْوَالِ) .
وتنطبق هذه القاعدة على قالون وأبي جعفر والبصريين في هذا الموضع تحديدا : (الأُولَى) (النجم : 50) ؛ فلهم عند البدء بها ثلاثة أوجه ؛ الوجه الأول : الابتداء بهمزة مفتوحة ثم لام مضمومة فواو مدّيّة هكذا : (أَلُولَى) ، الوجه الثاني : الابتداء بلام مضمومة فواو مدّيّة هكذا : (لُولَى) كورش في وجهيه المذكورين آنفا ، الوجه الثالث : بهمزة مفتوحة ثم لام ساكنة فهمزة مضمومة فواو مدّيّة : (أَلْأُولَى) . ولأنه قد ذكر لقالون الخلف في همز الواو مع النقل : (وَخُلْفُ هَمْزِ الْوَاوِ فِى النَّقْلِ بَسَمْ)  فإنه يزيد على من ذكروا - عند البدء بها - بوجهين :  
الأول : بهمزة مفتوحة ثم لام مضمومة فهمزة ساكنة : (أَلُؤْلَى) .
الثاني : بلام مضمومة ثم همزة ساكنة : (لُؤْلَى) ؛ فيجتمع لقالون خمس حالات عند البدء بها .
فائدة : من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على الشاطبية والتيسير لقالون وجه النقل مع إبدال الهمزة التي بعد اللام واوًا ساكنة مديّة ، وعليه يكون في الوصل (عَادَ لُّولَى) ، وفي البدء وجهان : (أَلُولَى) ، (لُولَى) كما سبق تفصيل ذلك ، قال العلامة الشيخ الإبياري في المنحة :- وَانقُلْ بِوَاوٍ عَاداً الأُولَى بَهَرْ ...ا هـ.   
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[233] ..............................  ..* * * وَانْقُلْ مَدًا رِدًا وَثَبْتٌ الْبَدَلْ
انتقل الكلام إلى موضع آخر ، وهو قوله تعالى : (رِدْءاً يُصَدِّقْنِي) (القصص : 34) ، قال الناظم بأن المرموز لهما بـ (مَدًا) : المدنيان قرءا بنقل حركة الهمزة إلى الساكن قبلها مع إسقاط الهمزة ؛ فتصير : (رِدًا يُصَدِّقْنِي) ، ولكنه عاد فقيّد الأمر وقال  : وَثَبْتٌ الْبَدَلْ ؛ أي أن المرموز له بالثاء _ أبو جعفر المدني – قرأ بإبدال التنوين ألفًا في الحالين ، وصلا : (رِدَا يُصَدِّقْنِي) ، ووقفًا : (رِدَا) ، وبذلك يكون لنافع المدني الإبدال وقفًا فقط : (رِدَا) ، وأما عند الوصل فبالنقل بلا إبدال : (رِدًا يُصَدِّقْنِي) ، مع مراعاة إسكان القاف للمدنيين معًا ، كما قال في فرش الشعراء وأختيها قوله : (يُصَدِّقْ رَفْعُ جَزْمٍ نَلْ فَنَا) .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-
[234] وَمِلْءُ اْلاَصْبَهَانِي مَعْ عِيسَى اخْتُلِفْ * * * وَسَلْ رَوَى دُمْ كَيْفَ جَا الْقُرَانُ دُفْ
انتقل الناظم إلى قوله تعالى : (مِّلْءُ الأَرْضِ) (آل عمران : 91) ، وقال بأن الأصبهاني عن ورش وعيسى (ابن وردان) بخلف عن أبي جعفر قرءا بنقل حركة الهمزة إلى الساكن قبلها مع إسقاط الهمزة ؛ فتقرأ هكذا :  (مِّلُ) ، مع مراعاة نقل حركة همز (الأَرْضِ) للأصبهاني عن ورش على أصله ؛ فتقرأ للأصبهاني وصلا :  (مِّلْءُ الَرْضِ) ، وأما ابن وردان فيقرأها وصلا بوجهين  : (مِّلُ الأَرْضِ) ، (مِّلْءُ الأَرْضِ) . فائدة : من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على الشاطبية والتيسير والدرة والتحبير لابن وردان وورش (طريق الأصبهاني) ، التحقيق في (مِّلْءُ) (آل عمران : 91)  قال الشيخ الإبياري رحمه الله في المنحة :- .... خَطِفْ ... والأصبهاني معه في مِّلْءُ اخْتُلِفْ . ا هـ .
وبذلك يكون في (مِّلْءُ الأَرْضِ) (آل عمران : 91) أربع قراءات : 
الأولى : النقل فيهما ، وهو الوجه الأول عن الأصبهاني .
 الثانية : التحقيق في (مِّلْءُ) ، والنقل في (الأَرْضِ) ، للأزرق وهو الوجه الثاني للأصبهاني ، وحمزة بخلفه وقفًا.
الثالثة : النقل في (مِّلْءُ) فقط ، وهو الوجه الأول لابن وردان .
الرابعة : ترك النقل فيهما للباقين ، وهو الوجه الثاني لابن وردان .
ثم قال الناظم – ابن الجزري - رحمه الله : (وَسَلْ رَوَى دُمْ) أي أن المرموز لهم بـ (روى) ، (دم) وهم الكسائي وخلف العاشر وابن كثير قرءوا قوله تعالى : (اسْأَلْ) حيث وقعت بالنقل فتصير (سَلْ) ، وهي في المواضع التالية : (وَاسْئَلْهُمْ) (الأعراف : 163) ، (فَاسْئَل) (يونس : 94) ، (الفرقان: 59) (الإسراء : 101) ، (المؤمنون : 113) ، (وَاسْأَلِ) (يوسف : 82)  ، (فَاسْأَلْهُ)  (يوسف : 50) ، (فَاسْأَلُوا) (النحل: 43) ، (الأنبياء : 7) ،  (وَاسْأَلُوا) (النساء : 32) ، (الممتحنة : 10) (الزخرف : 45) ، (فَاسْأَلُوَهُم  ) (الأنبياء : 63) ، قرءوها بنقل حركة الهمزة إلى الساكن قبلها مع إسقاط الهمزة ؛ فتصير (سَلْ) (وَسََلْهُمْ) (الأعراف : 163) ، (فَسََل) (يونس : 94) ، (الفرقان: 59) (الإسراء : 101) ، (المؤمنون : 113) ، (وَسَلِ) (يوسف : 82)  ، (فَسَلْهُ)  (يوسف : 50) ، (فَسَلُوا) (النحل: 43) ، (الأنبياء : 7) ،  (وَسَلُوا) (النساء : 32) ، (الممتحنة : 10) (الزخرف : 45) ، (فَسَلُوهُمْ) (الأنبياء : 63) .
ثم قال الناظم : (كَيْفَ جَا الْقُرَانُ دُفْ) أي أن المرموز له بالدال – ابن كثير – قرأ قوله تعالى : (الْقُرْءَان) - كيف وقعت - بنقل حركة الهمزة إلى الساكن قبلها : (الْقُرَان) ، ومواضعها هي : (القُرْآن) (البقرة : 185) ، (النساء : 82) ، (المائدة : 101) ، (الأنعام : 19) ، (الأعراف : 204) ، (يونس : 37) ، (يوسف : 3) ، (الحجر : 91) ، (الحجر : 91) ، (الإسراء : 9 ، 41 ، 45 ، 46 ، 60 ، 82 ، 88 ، 89) ، (الكهف : 54) ، (طه : 2) ، (الفرقان : 30 ، 32) ، (النمل : 1 ، 6 ، 76 ، 92) ، (القصص : 85) ، (الروم : 58) ، (سبأ : 31) ، (الزمر : 27) ، (وَالْقُرْآن) (التوبة : 111) ، (الحجر : 87) ، (يس : 2) ، (ص : 1) ، (بِالْقُرْآنِ) (طه : 114) ، (قُرْآنٍ) (يونس : 61) ، (وَقُرْآن)  (الحجر : 1) ، (الإسراء : 78) (يس : 69) ، (بِقُرْآنٍ) (يونس : 15) ، (قُرْآناً) (يوسف : 2) ، (طه : 113) ، (الرعد : 31) ، (الزمر : 28) ، (قُرْآنَهُ) (القيامة : 18) .  تم شرح الباب ، والحمد لله رب العالمين.
وصلّ اللهم وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحلقة الحادية والعشرون - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر - بَابُ السَّكْتِ عَلىَ السَّاكِنِ قَبْلَ الهَمْزِ وَغَيْرِهِ .

بَابُ السَّكْتِ عَلىَ السَّاكِنِ قَبْلَ الهَمْزِ وَغَيْرِهِ (5)

هذا باب يذكر فيه الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله مذاهب بعض القراء والرواة في السكت على الساكن قبل الهمز وغيره من المواضع الخاصة ببعض الرواة ، والسَّكْتُ لُغَةً : الاِمْتِنَاعُ ، وَاصْطِلاحًا : قَطْعُ الصَّوْتِ زَمَناً دُونَ زَمَنِ الْوَقْفِ عَادَةً مِنْ غَيْرِ تَنَفُّسٍ مَعَ قَصْدِ الْقِرَاءَةِ ، وَهُوَ مُقَيَّدٌ بِمَا ثَبَتَ بِهِ النَّقْلُ ، وَصَحَّتْ بِهِ الرِّوَايَةُ وَيَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِ الْكَلِمَةِ وَفِيمَا اتَّصَلَ رَسْمًا ، ومثال المتصل رسما : ( الْأَرْضُ ) ، ومثال المنفصل : (قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ ) ، وقد مضى هذا عند قوله : والسَّكْتُ مِنْ دُونِ تَنَفُّسٍ وَخُصْ * * * بِذِيْ اتِصَالٍ وَانْفِصَالٍ حَيْثُ نُص ْ (*) ، وقد نص كثير من العلماء على تقدير زمن السكت بمقدار حركثين .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله  :-
[235] وَالسَّكْتُ عَنْ حَمْزةَ فِى شَيْءٍ وَأَلْ * * * وَالْبَعْضُ مَعْهُمَا لَهُ فِيْمَا انْفَصَلْ
[236] وَالْبَعْضُ مُطْلَقاً وَقِيلَ بَعْدَ مَدْ * * * أَوْ لَيْسَ عَنْ خَلاَّدٍ السَّكْتُ اطَّرَدْ
[237] قِيلَ وَلاَ عَنْ حَمْزَةٍ .......*** .............................
أي أن مذاهب السكت عن حمزة تتفرع إلى تسعة مذاهب : 
المذهب الأول (وَالسَّكْتُ عَنْ حَمْزةَ فِى شَيْءٍ وَأَلْ) : السكت فِي (شَيْءٍ) المخفوض ، (شَيْءٌ)
المرفوع، (شَيْئًا) المنصوب ، وفي (َأَلْ) التعريفية قبل الهمز نحو : (وَبِالآخِرَةِ) ، (الأَرْضِ) . (1) 

(*) قال في النشر (1/ 419 ، 420) : " فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لَا يَجُوزُ السَّكْتُ إِلَّا عَلَى سَاكِنٍ، إِلَّا أَنَّهُ لَا يَجُوزُ السَّكْتُ عَلَى كُلِّ سَاكِنٍ، فَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُعْلَمَ أَقْسَامُ السَّاكِنِ لِيُعْرَفَ مَا يَجُوزُ عَلَيْهِ السَّكْتُ مِمَّا لَا يَجُوزُ، فَالسَّاكِنُ الَّذِي يَجُوزُ السَّكْتُ عَلَيْهِ إِمَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ بَعْدَهُ هَمْزَةٌ فَيُسْكَتُ عَلَيْهِ لِبَيَانِ الْهَمْزَةِ وَتَحْقِيقِهِ، أَوْ لَا يَكُونُ بَعْدَهُ هَمْزَةٌ، وَإِنَّمَا يُسْكَتُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَعْنًى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ. (فَالسَّاكِنُ) الَّذِي يُسْكَتُ عَلَيْهِ لِبَيَانِ الْهَمْزِ خَوْفًا مِنْ خَفَائِهِ، إِمَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مُنْفَصِلًا فَيَكُونُ آخِرَ كَلِمَةٍ وَالْهَمْزُ أَوَّلَ كَلِمَةٍ أُخْرَى، أَوْ يَكُونَ مُتَّصِلًا فَيَكُونُ هُوَ وَالْهَمْزُ فِي كَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، وَكُلٌّ مِنْهُمَا إِمَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ حَرْفَ مَدٍّ، أَوْ غَيْرَ حَرْفِ مَدٍّ (فَمِثَالُ الْمُنْفَصِلِ) بِغَيْرِ حَرْفِ الْمَدِّ: (مَنْ آمَنَ، خَلَوْا إِلَى، ابْنَيْ آدَمَ، جَدِيدٍ افْتَرَى، عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنْذَرْتَهُم  ْ أَمْ لَمْ، فَحَدِّثْ أَلَمْ نَشْرَحْ، حَامِيَةً أَلْهَاكُمُ) وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ نَحْوُ (الَارْضِ، وَالَاخِرَةَ، وَالِايْمَانَ، وَالُاولَى) وَمَا كَانَ بِلَامِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ وَإِنِ اتَّصَلَ خَطًّا عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ (وَمِثَالُهُ) بِحَرْفِ الْمَدِّ (بِمَا أُنْزِلَ، قَالُوا آمَنَّا، فِي آذَانِهِمْ) وَنَحْوُ (يَاأَيُّهَا، يَاأُولِي، وَهَؤُلَاءِ) مِمَّا كَانَ مَعَ حَرْفِ النِّدَاءِ وَالتَّنْبِيهِ وَإِنِ اتَّصَلَ فِي الرَّسْمِ أَيْضًا (وَمِثَالُ الْمُتَّصِلِ) بِغَيْرِ حَرْفِ مَدٍّ (الْقُرْآنُ، وَالظَّمْآنُ، وَشَيْءٌ، وَشَيْئًا، وَمَسْئُولًا، وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ، وَالْخَبْءَ، وَدِفْءٌ) (وَمِثَالُهُ) بِحَرْفِ الْمَدِّ (أُولَئِكَ، وَإِسْرَائِيلَ، وَالسَّمَاءَ بِنَاءً، وَجَاءُوا، وَيُضِيءُ، وَقُرُوءٍ، وَهَنِيئًا، وَمَرِيئًا، وَمِنْ سُوءٍ) فَوَرَدَ السَّكْتُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ عَنْ جَمَاعَةٍ مِنْ أَئِمَّةِ الْقُرَّاءِ، وَجَاءَ مِنْ هَذِهِ الطُّرُقِ عَنْ حَمْزَةَ، وَابْنِ ذَكْوَانَ، وَحَفْصٍ، وَرُوَيْسٍ، وَإِدْرِيسَ." ا هـ ، قلت : وسيأتيك التفصيل عن كل من حَمْزَةَ، وَابْنِ ذَكْوَانَ، وَحَفْصٍ، وَرُوَيْسٍ، وَإِدْرِيسَ . 

المذهب الثاني (وَالْبَعْضُ مَعْهُمَا لَهُ فِيْمَا انْفَصَلْ) : السكت على الساكن قبل الهمز في (شَيْءٍ) المخفوض ، (شَيْءٌ) المرفوع، (شَيْئًا) المنصوب ، وفي (َأَلْ) التعريفية قبل الهمز نحو : (وَبِالآخِرَةِ) ، (الأَرْضِ) كما في المذهب الأول ، ويضاف عليه السكت على الساكن الصحيح المفصول قبل همز نحو : (مَنْ آمَنَ) ، (كُلٌّ آمَنَ) . (2)
المذهب الثالث (وَالْبَعْضُ مُطْلَقاً) : السكت على الساكن قبل الهمز في (شَيْءٍ) المخفوض ، (شَيْءٌ) المرفوع، (شَيْئًا) المنصوب ، وفي (َأَلْ) التعريفية قبل الهمز نحو : (وَبِالآخِرَةِ) ، (الأَرْضِ) ، والسكت على الساكن الصحيح المفصول قبل همز نحو : (مَنْ آمَنَ) ، (كُلٌّ آمَنَ) كما في المذهب الثاني ، ويضاف إليه السكت على الساكن الصحيح الموصول قبل همز نحو : (القُرْآنُ) ، (مَسْئُولاً) . (3) 
المذهب الرابع (وَقِيلَ بَعْدَ مَدْ) : السكت على الساكن قبل الهمز في (شَيْءٍ) المخفوض ، (شَيْءٌ) المرفوع، (شَيْئًا) المنصوب ، وفي (َأَلْ) التعريفية قبل الهمز نحو : (وَبِالآخِرَةِ) ، (الأَرْضِ) ، والسكت على الساكن 


(1) قال في النشر (1/420 ، 421) : "فَرَوَى جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْأَدَاءِ السَّكْتَ عَنْهُ مِن ْرِوَايَتَيْ خَلَفٍ وَخَلَّادٍ فِي لَامِ التَّعْرِيفِ حَيْثُ أَتَتْ وَ (شَيْءٌ) كَيْفَ وَقَعَتْ، أَيْ: مَرْفُوعًا أَوْ مَجْرُورًا أَوْ مَنْصُوبًا. وَهَذَا مَذْهَبُ صَاحِبِ " الْكَافِي "، وَأَبِي الْحَسَنِ طَاهِرِ بْنِ غَلْبُونَ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الدَّانِيِّ، وَمَذْهَبُ أَبِيهِ عَبْدِ الْمُنْعِمِ، وَأَبِي عَلِيٍّ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ بَلِّيمَةَ، وَأَحَدُ الْمَذْهَبَيْنِ فِي " التَّيْسِيرِ " وَ " الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ "، وَبِهِ ذَكَرَ الدَّانِيُّ أَنَّهُ قَرَأَ عَلَى أَبِي الْحَسَنِ بْنِ غَلْبُونَ، إِلَّا أَنَّ رِوَايَتَهُ فِي " التَّذْكِرَةِ "، وَإِرْشَادِ أَبِي الطِّيبِ عَبْدِ الْمُنْعِمِ، وَتَلْخِيصِ ابْنِ بَلِّيمَةَ - هُوَ الْمَدُّ فِي شَيْءٍ مَعَ السَّكْتِ عَلَى لَامِ التَّعْرِيفِ حَسْبُ لَا غَيْرَ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ. وَقَالَ الدَّانِيُّ فِي " جَامِعِ الْبَيَانِ ": وَقَرَأْتُ عَلَى أَبِي الْحَسَنِ، عَنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ فِي رِوَايَتَيْهِ بِالسَّكْتِ عَلَى لَامِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ خَاصَّةً لِكَثْرَةِ دَوْرِهَا، وَكَذَلِكَ ذَكَرَ ابْنُ مُجَاهِدٍ فِي كِتَابِهِ، عَنْ حَمْزَةَ (أي السكت على لام التعريف) وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ عَنْهُ خِلَافًا. انْتَهَى. وَهَذَا الَّذِي ذَكَرَهُ فِي " جَامِعِ الْبَيَانِ " عَنْ شَيْخِهِ ابْنِ غَلْبُونَ يُخَالِفُ مَا نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ فِي " التَّيْسِيرِ "، فَإِنَّهُ نَصَّ فِيهِ - أَيِ السَّكْتِ - عَلَى لَامِ التَّعْرِيفِ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ عَلَى أَبِي الْحَسَنِ بِالسَّكْتِ عَلَى لَامِ التَّعْرِيفِ، وَ (شَيْءٍ وَشَيْئًا) حَيْثُ وَقَعَا لَا غَيْرَ، وَقَالَ فِي " الْجَامِعِ ": إِنَّهُ قَرَأَ عَلَيْهِ بِالسَّكْتِ عَلَى لَامِ التَّعْرِيفِ خَاصَّةً، فَإِمَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ سَقَطَ ذِكْرُ شَيْءٍ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ فَيُوَافِقُ " التَّيْسِيرَ "، أَوْ يَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَدِّ عَلَى شَيْءٍ فَيُوَافِقُ " التَّذْكِرَةَ "، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ. وَرَوَى بَعْضُهُمْ هَذَا الْمَذْهَبَ عَنْ حَمْزَةَ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ خَلَفٍ فَقَطْ ، وَهُوَ طَرِيقُ أَبِي مُحَمَّدٍ مَكِّيٌّ وَشَيْخِهِ أَبِي الطَّيِّبِ بْنِ غَلْبُونَ، إِلَّا أَنَّهُ ذَكَرَ أَيْضًا مَدَّ (شَيْءٍ) أَيْضًا كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ ". ا هـ ، قلت : وفي كلامه الأخير إشارة إلى جزء من المذهب السادس ، والذي عبّر عنه بقوله : (أَوْ لَيْسَ عَنْ خَلاَّدٍ السَّكْتُ اطَّرَدْ) ، كما أشار إلى المذهب الثامن لحمزة بتمامه كما سيأتي.
(2) قال في النشر (1/ 421) : " وَرَوَى آخَرُونَ عَنْ حَمْزَةَ مِنْ رِوَايَتَيْهِ مَعَ السَّكْتِ عَلَى لَامِ التَّعْرِيفِ وَ (شَيْءٍ) السَّكْتَ عَلَى السَّاكِنِ الْمُنْفَصِلِ مُطْلَقًا غَيْرَ حَرْفِ الْمَدِّ. وَهَذَا مَذْهَبُ أَبِي الطَّاهِرِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ خَلَفٍ صَاحِبِ " الْعُنْوَانِ "، وَشَيْخِهِ عَبْدِ الْجَبَّارِ الطَّرَسُوسِيِّ  ، وَهُوَ الْمَنْصُوصُ عَلَيْهِ فِي " جَامِعِ الْبَيَانِ "، وَهُوَ الَّذِي ذَكَرَهُ ابْنُ الْفَحَّامِ فِي تَجْرِيدِهِ مِنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَلَى الْفَارِسِيِّ فِي الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ، وَأَحَدُ الطَّرِيقَيْنِ فِي " الْكَامِلِ "، إِلَّا أَنَّ صَاحِبَ " الْعُنْوَانِ " ذَكَرَ مَدَّ (شَيْءٍ) كَمَا قَدَّمْنَا. وَرَوَى بَعْضُهُمْ هَذَا الْمَذْهَبَ، عَنْ حَمْزَةَ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ خَلَفٍ حَسْبُ. وَهَذَا مَذْهَبُ أَبِي الْفَتْحِ فَارِسِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ، وَطَرِيقُ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ شُرَيْحٍ صَاحِبِ " الْكَافِي "، وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي " الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ " وَ " التَّيْسِيرِ " مِنْ طَرِيقِ أَبِي الْفَتْحِ الْمَذْكُورِ فِي " التَّجْرِيدِ "، مِنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَلَى عَبْدِ الْبَاقِي، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الْبَاقِي الْخُرَاسَانِيِ  ّ وَأَبِي أَحْمَدَ، إِلَّا أَنَّ صَاحِبَ " الْكَافِي " حَكَى الْمَدَّ فِي (شَيْءٍ) فِي أَحَدِ الْوَجْهَيْنِ وَذَكَرَ عَنْ خَلَّادٍ السَّكْتَ فِيهِ وَفِي لَامِ التَّعْرِيفِ فَقَطْ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ " ا هـ قلت : وفي كلامه الأخير عن خلف إشارة إلى جزء من المذهب السادس ، والذي عبّر عنه بقوله : (أَوْ لَيْسَ عَنْ خَلاَّدٍ السَّكْتُ اطَّرَدْ) كما أشار إلى المذهب التاسع لحمزة بتمامه كما سيأتي.



الصحيح المفصول قبل همز نحو : (مَنْ آمَنَ) ، (كُلٌّ آمَنَ) ، والسكت على الساكن الصحيح الموصول قبل همز نحو : (القُرْآنُ) ، (مَسْئُولاً) كما في المذهب الثالث ، ويضاف إليه السكت على المد المنفصل قبل الهمز نحو : (قَالُوا آمَنَّا) ، (بِمَا أُنزِلَ) ، 1(وَفِي أَنفُسِهِمْ) . (4)
المذهب الخامس (وَقِيلَ بَعْدَ مَدْ) : السكت على الساكن قبل الهمز في (شَيْءٍ) المخفوض ، (شَيْءٌ) المرفوع، (شَيْئًا) المنصوب ، وفي (َأَلْ) التعريفية قبل الهمز نحو : (وَبِالآخِرَةِ) ، (الأَرْضِ) ، والسكت على الساكن الصحيح المفصول قبل همز نحو : (مَنْ آمَنَ) ، (كُلٌّ آمَنَ) ، والسكت على الساكن الصحيح الموصول قبل همز نحو : (القُرْآنُ) ، (مَسْئُولاً) ، والسكت على المد المنفصل قبل الهمز نحو : (قَالُوا آمَنَّا) ، (بِمَا أُنزِلَ) ، (وَفِي أَنفُسِهِمْ) . كما في المذهب الرابع ، ويضاف إليه السكت على المد المتصل قبل الهمز نحو : (سُوءٍ) ، (أُولَئِكَ) ، (وَجِيءَ) . (5) 
المذهب السادس (أَوْ لَيْسَ عَنْ خَلاَّدٍ السَّكْتُ اطَّرَدْ) : لا سكت لخلاد وحده ، ولكن السكت لخلف عن حمزة فيما نُصَّ عليه في المذهب الأول أو الثاني أو الثالث أو الثامن أو التاسع .(6) 


(4) قال في النشر (1/ 421) : " وَرَوَى آخَرُونَ السَّكْتَ عَنْ حَمْزَةَ مِنَ الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَلَى حَرْفِ الْمَدِّ أَيْضًا، وَهُمْ فِي ذَلِكَ عَلَى الْخِلَافِ فِي الْمُنْفَصِلِ وَالْمُتَّصِلِ كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا، فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ خَصَّ بِذَلِكَ الْمُنْفَصِلَ وَسَوَّى بَيْنَ حَرْفِ الْمَدِّ وَغَيْرِهِ مَعَ السَّكْتِ عَلَى لَامِ التَّعْرِيفِ وَ (شَيْءٍ) . وَهَذَا مَذْهَبُ الْحَافِظِ أَبِي الْعَلَاءِ الْهَمْدَانِيِّ صَاحِبِ " غَايَةِ الِاخْتِصَارِ " وَغَيْرِهِ، وَذَكَرَهُ صَاحِبُ " التَّجْرِيدِ " مِنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَلَى عَبْدِ الْبَاقِي فِي رِوَايَةِ خَلَّادٍ . " ا هـ . تنبيه ليس لحمزة من غاية الاختصار للهمداني سكت على الموصول كما حققه الأزميري (إتحاف البررة ص 25). 
(5) قال في النشر (1/ 422): وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَطْلَقَ ذَلِكَ فِي الْمُتَّصِلِ وَالْمُنْفَصِلِ  ، وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ الشَّذَائِيِّ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ سِبْطُ الْخَيَّاطِ عَلَى الشَّرِيفِ أَبِي الْفَضْلِ، عَنِ الْكَارَزِينِيِ  ّ، عَنْهُ، وَهُوَ فِي " الْكَامِلِ " أَيْضًا." ا هـ
(6) قال في النشر (1/ 422) : " وَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى تَرْكِ السَّكْتِ عَنْ خَلَّادٍ مُطْلَقًا، وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ أَبِي الْفَتْحِ فَارِسِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ، وَأَبِي مُحَمَّدٍ مَكِّيٍّ، وَشَيْخِهِ أَبِي الطَّيِّبِ، وَأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ شُرَيْحٍ، وَذَكَرَهُ صَاحِبُ " التَّيْسِيرِ " مِنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَلَى أَبِي الْفَتْحِ ، وَتَبِعَهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ الشَّاطِبِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ، وَهُوَ أَحَدُ طُرُقِ " الْكَامِلِ "، وَهِيَ طَرِيقُ أَبِي عَلِيٍّ الْعَطَّارِ، عَنْ أَصْحَابِهِ عَنِ ابنِ الْبَحْتَرِيِّ، عَنْ جَعْفَرٍ الْوَزَّانِ، عَنْ خَلَّادٍ، كَمَا سَنَذْكُرُهُ فِي آخِرِ بَابِ الْوَقْفِ لِحَمْزَةَ ."، وقال في الموضع المشار إليه في النشر (1/ 468) : "وَانْفَرَدَ أَبُو عَلِيِّ الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْعَطَّارُ، عَنْ رِجَالِهِ، عَنِ ابْنِ الْبَحْتَرِيِّ، عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ الْوَزَّانِ، عَنْ خَلَّادٍ بِرِوَايَةِ الْحَدْرِ، فَلَا يَسْكُتُ وَلَا يُبَالِغُ فِي التَّحْقِيقِ، فَإِذَا وَقَفَ بِالْهَمْزِ فِي جَمِيعِ أَقْسَامِهِ كَسَائِرِ الْجَمَاعَةِ تَفَرَّدَ بِذَلِكَ دُونَ سَائِرِ الرُّوَاةِ حَسْبَمَا رَوَاهُ عَنْهُ أَبُو طَاهِرِ بْنُ سَوَّارٍ فِي " الْمُسْتَنِيرِ "، وَالْمَعْرُوفُ عَنِ الْوَزَّانِ هُوَ تَحْقِيقُ الْهَمْزَةِ الْمُبْتَدَأَةِ دُونَ الْمُتَوَسِّطَة  ِ وَالْمُتَطَرِّف  َةِ حَسْبَمَا نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْبَغْدَادِيُّ فِي " الرَّوْضَةِ " وَغَيْرُهُ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ." ا هـ . 


المذهب السابع (قِيلَ وَلاَ عَنْ حَمْزَةٍ) : لا سكت عن حمزة مطلقًا . (7) 
المذهب الثامن : السكت على الساكن قبل الهمز في (أَلْ) التعريفية فقط نحو : (وَبِالآخِرَةِ) ، (الأَرْضِ) مع التوسط في مدّ (شَيْءٍ) المخفوض ، (شَيْءٌ) المرفوع، (شَيْئًا) المنصوب .(8). 
المذهب التاسع: السكت على الساكن قبل الهمز في (أَلْ) التعريفية نحو : (وَبِالآخِرَةِ) ، (الأَرْضِ) مع التوسط في مدّ (شَيْءٍ) المخفوض ، (شَيْءٌ) المرفوع، (شَيْئًا) المنصوب كما في المذهب الثامن ، ويضاف إليه السكت على الساكن المفصول قبل الهمز نحو : (مَنْ آمَنَ) ، (كُلٌّ آمَنَ).(9) 
فائدة : وجه السكت لخلاد على الساكن قبل الهمز في (شَيْءٍ) المخفوض ، (شَيْءٌ) المرفوع، (شَيْئًا) المنصوب ، وفي (َأَلْ) التعريفية قبل الهمز نحو : (وَبِالآخِرَةِ) ، (الأَرْضِ) ، والسكت على الساكن الصحيح المفصول قبل همز نحو : (مَنْ آمَنَ) ، (كُلٌّ آمَنَ) ، كما في المذهب الثاني لحمزة من الأوجه الزائدة لخلاد من طريق النشر على الشاطبية والتيسير ، وكذلك من الأوجه الزائدة السكت على ما سبق ويضاف إليه السكت على الساكن الصحيح الموصول قبل همز نحو : (القُرْآنُ) ، (مَسْئُولاً) كما في المذهب الثالث لحمزة ، وكذلك من الزيادات لحمزة : السكت على الساكن قبل الهمز في (أَلْ) التعريفية نحو : (وَبِالآخِرَةِ) ، (الأَرْضِ) مع التوسط في مدّ (شَيْءٍ) المخفوض ، 


(7) قال في النشر (1/ 422) : " وَذَهَبَ آخَرُونَ إِلَى عَدَمِ السَّكْتِ مُطْلَقًا عَنْ حَمْزَةَ مِنْ رِوَايَتَيْهِ، وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ أَبِي الْعَبَّاسِ الْمَهْدَوِيِّ صَاحِبِ " الْهِدَايَةِ "، وَشَيْخِهِ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ سُفْيَانَ صَاحِبِ " الْهَادِي "، وَهُوَ الَّذِي لَمْ يَذْكُرْ أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ مِهْرَانَ غَيْرَهُ فِي غَايَتِهِ سِوَاهُ. فَهَذَا الَّذِي عَلِمْتُهُ وَرَدَ عَنْ حَمْزَةَ فِي ذَلِكَ مِنَ الطُّرُقِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ، وَبِكُلِّ ذَلِكَ قَرَأْتُ مِنْ طَرِيقِ مَنْ ذَكَرْتُ، وَاخْتِيَارِي عَنْهُ السَّكْتَ فِي غَيْرِ حَرْفِ الْمَدِّ جَمْعًا بَيْنَ النَّصِّ وَالْأَدَاءِ وَالْقِيَاسِ، فَقَدْ رَوَيْنَا عَنْ خَلَفٍ وَخَلَّادٍ وَغَيْرِهِمَا، عَنْ سُلَيْمٍ، عَنْ حَمْزَةَ، قَالَ: إِذَا مَدَدْتَ الْحَرْفَ فَالْمَدُّ يُجْزِي مِنَ السَّكْتِ قَبْلَ الْهَمْزَةِ، قَالَ: وَكَانَ إِذَا مَدَّ، ثُمَّ أَتَى بِالْهَمْزِ بَعْدَ الْمَدِّ لَا يَقِفُ قَبْلَ الْهَمْزِ. انْتَهَى. قَالَ الْحَافِظُ أَبُو عَمْرٍو الدَّانِيُّ، وَهَذَا الَّذِي قَالَهُ حَمْزَةُ مِنْ أَنَّ الْمَدَّ يُجْزِي مِنَ السَّكْتِ مَعْنًى حَسَنٌ لَطِيفٌ دَالٌّ عَلَى وُفُورِ مَعْرِفَتِهِ وَنَفَاذِ بَصِيرَتِهِ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ زِيَادَةَ التَّمْكِينِ لِحَرْفِ الْمَدِّ مَعَ الْهَمْزَةِ إِنَّمَا هُوَ بَيَانٌ لَهَا؛ لِخَفَائِهَا وَبُعْدِ مَخْرَجِهَا، فَيَقْوَى بِهِ عَلَى النُّطْقِ بِهَا مُحَقَّقَةً، وَكَذَا السُّكُوتُ عَلَى السَّاكِنِ قَبْلَهَا إِنَّمَا هُوَ بَيَانٌ لَهَا أَيْضًا. فَإِذَا بَيَّنْتَ بِزِيَادَةِ التَّمْكِينِ لِحَرْفِ الْمَدِّ قَبْلَهَا لَمْ تَحْتَجْ أَنْ تُبَيِّنَ بِالسَّكْتِ عَلَيْهِ، وَكَفَى الْمَدُّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَأَغْنَى عَنْهُ.(قُلْتُ) : وَهَذَا ظَاهِرٌ وَاضِحٌ وَعَلَيْهِ الْعَمَلُ الْيَوْمَ ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ." ا هـ، قلت: وقد نقل السكتُ مع المد متواترًا وبه قرأت ، والحمد لله.
(8) وقال فيه (1/420) : "وَبِهِ ذَكَرَ الدَّانِيُّ أَنَّهُ قَرَأَ عَلَى أَبِي الْحَسَنِ بْنِ غَلْبُونَ، إِلَّا أَنَّ رِوَايَتَهُ فِي " التَّذْكِرَةِ "، وَإِرْشَادِ أَبِي الطِّيبِ عَبْدِ الْمُنْعِمِ، وَتَلْخِيصِ ابْنِ بَلِّيمَةَ - هُوَ الْمَدُّ فِي شَيْءٍ مَعَ السَّكْتِ عَلَى لَامِ التَّعْرِيفِ حَسْبُ لَا غَيْرَ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ. وَقَالَ الدَّانِيُّ فِي " جَامِعِ الْبَيَانِ ": وَقَرَأْتُ عَلَى أَبِي الْحَسَنِ، عَنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ فِي رِوَايَتَيْهِ بِالسَّكْتِ عَلَى لَامِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ خَاصَّةً لِكَثْرَةِ دَوْرِهَا، وَكَذَلِكَ ذَكَرَ ابْنُ مُجَاهِدٍ فِي كِتَابِهِ، عَنْ حَمْزَةَ (أي السكت على لام التعريف) وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ عَنْهُ خِلَافًا. انْتَهَى. وَهَذَا الَّذِي ذَكَرَهُ فِي " جَامِعِ الْبَيَانِ " عَنْ شَيْخِهِ ابْنِ غَلْبُونَ يُخَالِفُ مَا نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ فِي " التَّيْسِيرِ "، فَإِنَّهُ نَصَّ فِيهِ - أَيِ السَّكْتِ - عَلَى لَامِ التَّعْرِيفِ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ عَلَى أَبِي الْحَسَنِ بِالسَّكْتِ عَلَى لَامِ التَّعْرِيفِ، وَ (شَيْءٍ وَشَيْئًا) حَيْثُ وَقَعَا لَا غَيْرَ، وَقَالَ فِي " الْجَامِعِ ": إِنَّهُ قَرَأَ عَلَيْهِ بِالسَّكْتِ عَلَى لَامِ التَّعْرِيفِ خَاصَّةً، فَإِمَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ سَقَطَ ذِكْرُ شَيْءٍ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ فَيُوَافِقُ " التَّيْسِيرَ "، أَوْ يَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَدِّ عَلَى شَيْءٍ فَيُوَافِقُ " التَّذْكِرَةَ "، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ. وَرَوَى بَعْضُهُمْ هَذَا الْمَذْهَبَ عَنْ حَمْزَةَ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ خَلَفٍ فَقَطْ ، وَهُوَ طَرِيقُ أَبِي مُحَمَّدٍ مَكِّيٌّ وَشَيْخِهِ أَبِي الطَّيِّبِ بْنِ غَلْبُونَ، إِلَّا أَنَّهُ ذَكَرَ أَيْضًا مَدَّ (شَيْءٍ) أَيْضًا كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ ". ا هـ.
(9) "وهو ما رواه أبو الطَّاهِرِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ خَلَفٍ صَاحِبِ " الْعُنْوَانِ " ، وأَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ شُرَيْحٍ صَاحِبِ " الْكَافِي " فِي أَحَدِ الْوَجْهَيْنِ وَذَكَرَ عَنْ خَلَّادٍ السَّكْتَ فِيهِ وَفِي لَامِ التَّعْرِيفِ فَقَطْ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ " (وانظر النشر 1 / 421) .



(شَيْءٌ) المرفوع، (شَيْئًا) المنصوب كما في المذهب الثامن ، ويضاف إليه السكت على الساكن المفصول قبل الهمز نحو : (مَنْ آمَنَ) ، (كُلٌّ آمَنَ) كما في المذهب التاسع ، وكذلك من الزيادات ترك السكت مطلقًا كما في المذهب السابع ، والسكت مطلقًا كما في المذهب الخامس ، والسكت على الجميع إلا المد المتصل كما في المذهب الرابع ، والخلاصة أن طريقي الشاطبية والتيسير نصّا على السكت لخلف في (شيء) ، و(أل) وجهًا واحدًا ، وله الوجهان في الساكن المفصول ، كما نصّا لخلاد على الوجهين في (شيء) ، و(أل) ، ولم يذكرَا سكتًا على الساكن المفصول ، وكل ما زاد على ذلك مما ذكر لخلف أو خلاد أو لحمزة بتمامه فهو مما زاده النشر على الشاطبية والتيسير ، قال العلامة الشيخ الإبياري في المنحة :-
..............................  ... وبالذي لخلف في السكت قَـر
أو مع موصول فِدًا ، وبعضهم .... في غير شيء أو بلا سكت يعم
أو عكس ذا ولو يكون حرف مد ....................... ا هـ .
قال الناظم رحمه الله :
[237] .................. وَالْخُلْفُ عَنْ * * * إِدْرِيسَ غَيْرَ المَدَّ أَطْلِقْ وَاخْصُصَنْ
[238] وَقِيلَ حَفْصٌ وَابْنُ ذَكْوَانَ ......* * * ..............................  .
أي أنه قد ورد السكت المطلق (العام) ، والسكت الخاص (المقيد) بخلاف عن إدريس وحفص وابن ذكوان (10) ، والفرق بين السكت العام والخاص هو أن السكت الخاص يعني السكت على الساكن قبل الهمز في (شَيْءٍ) المخفوض ، (شَيْءٌ) المرفوع، (شَيْئًا) المنصوب ، وفي (َأَلْ) التعريفية قبل الهمز نحو : (وَبِالآخِرَةِ) ، (الأَرْضِ) ، والسكت على الساكن الصحيح المفصول قبل همز نحو : (مَنْ آمَنَ) ، (كُلٌّ آمَنَ) كما في المذهب الثاني لحمزة . 

(10) قال في النشر (1/ 422 – 424) : " وَأَمَّا ابْنُ ذَكْوَانَ فَرَوَى عَنْهُ السَّكْتَ وَعَدَمَهُ صَاحِبُ " الْمُبْهِجِ " مِنْ جَمِيعِ طَرْقِهِ عَلَى مَا كَانَ مِنْ كَلِمَةٍ وَكَلِمَتَيْنِ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ حَرْفَ مَدٍّ، فَقَالَ: قَرَأْتُ لِابْنِ ذَكْوَانَ بِالْوَقْفِ وَبِالْإِدْرَاج  ِ عَلَى شَيْخِنَا الشَّرِيفِ، وَلَمْ أَرَهُ مَنْصُوصًا فِي الْخِلَافِ بَيْنَ أَصْحَابِ ابْنِ عَامِرٍ. وَكَذَلِكَ رَوَى عَنْهُ السَّكْتَ صَاحِبُ " الْإِرْشَادِ "، وَالْحَافِظُ أَبُو الْعَلَاءِ، كِلَاهُمَا مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْعَلَوِيِّ، عَنِ النَّقَّاشِ، عَنِ الْأَخْفَشِ، إِلَّا أَنَّ الْحَافِظَ أَبَا الْعَلَاءِ خَصَّهُ بِالْمُنْفَصِلِ وَلَامِ التَّعْرِيفِ وَ (شَيْءٍ) وَجَعَلَهُ دُونَ سَكْتِ حَمْزَةَ، فَخَالَفَ أَبَا الْعِزِّ فِي ذَلِكَ مَعَ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَقْرَأْ بِهَذَا الطَّرِيقِ إِلَّا عَلَيْهِ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ.وَكَذَ  ِكَ رَوَاهُ الْهُذَلِيُّ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْجَنْبِيِّ عَنِ ابْنِ الْأَخْرَمِ عَنِ الْأَخْفَشِ، وَخَصَّهُ بِالْكَلِمَتَيْ  نِ وَالسَّكْتِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الطُّرُقِ كُلِّهَا مَعَ التَّوَسُّطِ إِلَّا مِنَ " الْإِرْشَادِ "، فَإِنَّهُ مَعَ الْمَدِّ الطَّوِيلِ فَاعْلَمْ ذَلِكَ، وَالْجُمْهُورُ عَنِ ابْنِ ذَكْوَانَ مِنْ سَائِرِ الطُّرُقِ عَلَى عَدَمِ السَّكْتِ، وَهُوَ الْمَشْهُورُ عَنْهُ وَعَلَيْهِ الْعَمَلُ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ. وَأَمَّا حَفْصٌ فَاخْتَلَفَ أَصْحَابُ الْأُشْنَانِيِّ فِي السَّكْتِ، عَنْ عُبَيْدِ بْنِ الصَّبَاحِ عَنْهُ، فَرَوَى عَنْهُ أَبُو طَاهِرِ بْنُ أَبِي هَاشِمٍ السَّكْتَ، وَاخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ عَنْهُ أَصْحَابُهُ، فَرَوَى أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْمَالِكِيُّ الْبَغْدَادِيُّ صَاحِبُ " الرَّوْضَةِ "، عَنِ الْحَمَّامِيِّ عَنْهُ السَّكْتَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ مِنْ كَلِمَةٍ أَوْ كَلِمَتَيْنِ غَيْرَ الْمَدِّ، وَلَمْ يُذْكَرْ خِلَافًا عَنِ الْأُشْنَانِيِّ فِي ذَلِكَ. وَرَوَى أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ بْنُ الْفَحَّامِ صَاحِبُ " التَّجْرِيدِ "، عَنِ الْفَارِسِيِّ، عَنِ الْحَمَّامِيِّ، عَنْهُ السَّكْتَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ مِنْ كَلِمَتَيْنِ وَلَامِ التَّعْرِيفِ وَ (شَيْءٍ) لَا غَيْرَ. وَرَوَى عَنْ عَبْدِ الْبَاقِي، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ أَبِي أَحْمَدَ السَّامَرِّيِّ، عَنِ الْأُشْنَانِيِّ السَّكْتَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ، وَعَلَى الْمَمْدُودِ يَعْنِي الْمُنْفَصِلَ، فَانْفَرَدَ بِالْمَمْدُودِ عَنْهُ، وَلَيْسَ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْكِتَابِ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ. وَقَالَ الدَّانِيُّ فِي جَامِعِهِ: وَقَرَأْتُ أَيْضًا عَلَى أَبِي الْفَتْحِ، عَنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَلَى عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ، عَنِ الْأُشْنَانِيِّ بِغَيْرِ سَكْتٍ فِي جَمِيعِ الْقُرْآنِ، وَكَذَلِكَ قَرَأْتُ عَلَى أَبِي الْحَسَنِ، عَنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَلَى الْهَاشِمِيِّ، عَنِ الْأُشْنَانِيِّ  ، قَالَ: وَبِالسَّكْتِ آخُذُ فِي رِوَايَتَيْهِ ; لِأَنَّ أَبَا الطَّاهِرِ بْنَ أَبِي هَاشِمٍ رَوَاهُ عَنْهُ تِلَاوَةً، وَهُوَ مِنَ الْإِتْقَانِ وَالضَّبْطِ وَالصِّدْقِ وَوُفُورِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ وَالْحِذْقِ بِمَوْضِعٍ لَا يَجْهَلُهُ أَحَدٌ مِنْ عُلَمَاءِ هَذِهِ الصِّنَاعَةِ، فَمَنْ خَالَفَهُ عَنِ الْأُشْنَانِيِّ فَلَيْسَ بِحُجَّةٍ عَلَيْهِ. (قُلْتُ) : وَالْأَمْرُ كَمَا قَالَ الدَّانِيُّ فِي أَبِي طَاهِرٍ، إِلَّا أَنَّ أَكْثَرَ أَصْحَابِهِ لَمْ يَرْوُوا عَنْهُ السَّكْتَ تِلَاوَةً أَيْضًا كَالنَّهْرَوَان  ِيِّ، وَابْنِ الْعَلَّافِ، وَالْمَصَاحِفِي  ِّ، وَغَيْرِهِمْ، وَهُمْ أَيْضًا مِنَ الْإِتْقَانِ وَالضَّبْطِ وَالْحِذْقِ وَالصِّدْقِ بِمَحِلٍّ لَا يُجْهَلُ، وَلَمْ يَصِحَّ عِنْدَنَا تِلَاوَةً عَنْهُ إِلَّا مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْحَمَّامِيِّ، مَعَ أَنَّ أَكْثَرَ أَصْحَابِ الْحَمَّامِيِّ لَمْ يَرْوُوهُ عَنْهُ مِثْلُ أَبِي الْفَضْلِ الرَّازِيِّ، وَأَبِي الْفَتْحِ بْنِ شَيْطَا، وَأَبِي عَلِيٍّ غُلَامِ الْهَرَّاسِ، وَهُمْ مِنْ أَضْبَطِ أَصْحَابِهِ وَأَحْذَقِهِمْ. فَظَهَرَ وَوَضَحَ أَنَّ الْإِدْرَاجَ - وَهُوَ عَدَمُ السَّكْتِ - عَنِ الْأُشْنَانِيِّ أَشْهَرُ وَأَكْثَرُ وَعَلَيْهِ الْجُمْهُورُ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ. وَبِكُلٍّ مِنَ السَّكْتِ وَالْإِدْرَاجِ قَرَأْتُ مِنْ طَرِيقِهِ وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى الْمُوَفِّقُ، وَأَمَّا إِدْرِيسُ عَنْ خَلَفٍ فَاخْتُلِفَ عَنْهُ، فَرَوَى الشَّطِّيُّ وَابْنُ بُويَانَ السَّكْتَ عَنْهُ فِي الْمُنْفَصِلِ وَمَا كَانَ فِي حُكْمِهِ وَ (شَيْءٍ) خُصُوصًا، نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ فِي " الْكِفَايَةِ فِي الْقِرَاءَاتِ السِّتِّ "، وَ " غَايَةِ الِاخْتِصَارِ "، وَ " الْكَامِلِ "، وَانْفَرَدَ بِهِ عَنْ خَلَفٍ مِنْ جَمِيعِ طُرُقِهِ. وَرَوَى عَنْهُ الْمُطَّوِّعِيُ  ّ السَّكْتَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ مِنْ كَلِمَةٍ وَكَلِمَتَيْنِ عُمُومًا، نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ فِي " الْمُبْهِجِ "، وَانْفَرَدَ الْهَمْدَانِيُّ عَنِ الشَّطِّيِّ فِيمَا لَمْ يَكُنِ السَّاكِنُ وَاوًا وَلَا يَاءً، يَعْنِي مِثْلَ (خَلَوْا إِلَى، وَابْنَيْ آدَمَ) وَلَا أَعْلَمُ أَحَدًا اسْتَثْنَاهُ عَنْ أَحَدٍ مِنَ السَّاكِنَيْنِ سِوَاهُ وَلَا عَمِلَ عَلَيْهِ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ. وَكُلُّهُمْ عَنْهُ بِغَيْرِ سَكْتٍ فِي الْمَمْدُودِ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ." ا هـ .


وأما السكت العام فهو السكت على الساكن قبل الهمز في (شَيْءٍ) المخفوض ، (شَيْءٌ) المرفوع، (شَيْئًا) المنصوب ، وفي (َأَلْ) التعريفية قبل الهمز نحو : (وَبِالآخِرَةِ) ، (الأَرْضِ) ، والسكت على الساكن الصحيح المفصول قبل همز نحو : (مَنْ آمَنَ) ، (كُلٌّ آمَنَ) ، مثل السكت الخاص ويضاف إليه السكت على الساكن الصحيح الموصول قبل همز نحو : (القُرْآنُ) ، (مَسْئُولاً) كما في المذهب الثالث لحمزة .
تحريرات هامة متعلقة بالسكت العام والخاص
* لم يرد السكت مع القصر في المنفصل لأحد من القراء .
* لا سكت مع الغنة في اللام والراء .
السَّكْتُ الخاص
* ورد لحفص من طريق واحد ، هُوَ طَرِيقُ الْفَارِسِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي طَاهِرٍ مِنْ كِتَابِ التَّجْرِيدِ على وجه التوسط في المدّيْن .
* السَّكْتُ الخاص لإدريس من طريق الشطي من غاية أبي العلاء على إشباع المتصل وتوسط المنفصل ، ومن كفاية سبط الخياط على توسط المدين ، ومن طريق ابن بويان من الكامل على إشباع المتصل وتوسط المنفصل ، ومن طريق القطيعي من كفاية السبط على توسط المدّين .
* السَّكْتُ الخاص لابن ذكوان من طريق الأخفش والصوري على وجه التوسط في المدّيْن .
السكت العام
* ورد لحفص من ثلاثة طُرُقٍ وَرَدَ عَنْ أَبِي طَاهِرٍ مِنْ رَوْضَةِ الْمَالِكِي وَمِنْ كِتَابِ التِّذْكَارِ بِالْوَجْهَيْنِ بِاخْتِلافٍ وَوَرَدَ عَنْ زَرْعَانَ مِنْ كِتَابِ التِّذْكَارِ أَيْضًا بِاخْتِلافٍ على وجه الإشباع في المتصل والتوسط في المنفصل .
* وَرَدَ السَّكْتُ العام لإدريس من طريق الشطي من المصباح ، ومن طريق المطوعي من المبهج على إشباع المتصل والتوسط في المنفصل .
* السَّكْتُ العام لابن ذكوان من طريق الصوري عنه على توسط المدّين ، والنقاش عن الأخفش عن ابن ذكوان على وجه الإشباع في المدّين .
والخلاصة أنك إذا قرأت بالتوسط في المتصل والمنفصل فلك السكت الخاص (على : أل ، شيء ، المفصول) لحفص وإدريس وابن ذكوان ، ويزيد الصوري عن ابن ذكوان بالسكت على الموصول.
وأما إذا قرأت بإشباع المتصل وتوسط المنفصل فلك السكت العام (على : أل ، شيء ، المفصول ، الموصول) لحفص وإدريس وابن ذكوان ، وكذلك قرأ النقاش على وجه الإشباع في المتصل والمنفصل بالسكت العام ، ويلاحظ أن الصوري مختص بإمالة كالدار وكافرين و ذوات الراء والهمزة فقط في ذي الضمير أو همز ورا كما سيأتي في باب الإمالة بإذن الله .
فائدة : وجه السكت لإدريس وابن ذكوان وحفص على الساكن قبل الهمز في (شَيْءٍ) المخفوض ، (شَيْءٌ) المرفوع، (شَيْئًا) المنصوب ، وفي (َأَلْ) التعريفية قبل الهمز نحو : (وَبِالآخِرَةِ) ، (الأَرْضِ) ، والسكت على الساكن الصحيح المفصول قبل همز نحو : (مَنْ آمَنَ) ، (كُلٌّ آمَنَ) وهو ما يسمى بالسكت الخاص ، وكذلك وجه السكت على ما سبق ويضاف إليه السكت على الساكن الصحيح الموصول قبل همز نحو : (القُرْآنُ) ، (مَسْئُولاً) وهو ما يسمّى بالوجه العام كلاهما – العام والخاص - من الأوجه الزائدة لإدريس وابن ذكوان وحفص من طريق النشر على الشاطبية والتيسير والدرّة والتحبير على الصحيح وعلى ما قرأنا به ، والله أعلم ، قال الشيخ الإبياري رحمه الله في المنحة :
..............ولو يكون حرفَ مد .... وغيره إدريس مع مولىً عَمَد 
قال الناظم رحمه الله : 
[238] ...........................و  فيْ * * * هِجَا الْفَوَاتِحِ كَطَهَ ثَقِّفِ
أي قرأ المرموز له بالثاء ، وهو أبو جعفر بالسكت بمقدار حركتين على حروف الهجاء من فواتح السور التسع وعشرين ، وهي :
أحادية :  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : بسورة ص - (ق) : بسورة ق - (ن) : بسورة القلم .
ثنائية : (يس) : بسورة يس - (طه) : بسورة طه – (طس) : بسورة النمل ،
(حم) : بالسور غافر ، وفصلت ، والزخرف ، والدخان ، والجاثية ، والأحقاف .
ثلاثية (الـم) : بالسور البقرة ، وآل عمران ، والعنكبوت ، والروم ، ولقمان ، والسجدة .
(الر) : بسور يونس ، وهود ، ويوسف ، وإبراهيم ، والحجر .
(طسم) : بسورتي الشعراء ، والقصص .
رباعية : (الـمص*) : بسورة الأعراف – (الـمر) : بسورة الرعد .
خماسية : (كهيعص) : بسورة مريم – (حم . عـسق) : بسورة الشورى .
، قوله (ثَقِّفِ) فعل أمر ربما يشير به إلى أهمية الثقافة القرآنية ، وأن يتعلم المسلم توجيه هذه القراءة ، كما قال في النشر (1/ 424 ، 425) :
(وَيَلْزَمُ مِنْ سَكْتِهِ إِظْهَارُ الْمُدْغَمِ مِنْهَا وَالْمَخْفِيِّ وَقَطْعِ هَمْزَةِ الْوَصْلِ بَعْدَهَا لِيُبَيَّنَ بِهَذَا السَّكْتِ أَنَّ الْحُرُوفَ كُلَّهَا لَيْسَتْ لِلْمَعَانِي كَالْأَدَوَاتِ لِلْأَسْمَاءِ وَالْأَفْعَالِ، بَلْ هِيَ مَفْصُولَةٌ، وَإِنِ اتَّصَلَ رَسْمًا وَلَيْسَتْ بِمُؤْتَلِفَةٍ، وَفِي كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهَا سِرٌّ مِنْ أَسْرَارِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى الَّذِي اسْتَأْثَرَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى بِعِلْمِهِ، وَأُورِدَتْ مُفْرَدَةً مِنْ غَيْرِ عَامِلٍ وَلَا عَطْفٍ، فَسُكِّنَتْ كَأَسْمَاءِ الْأَعْدَادِ إِذَا وَرَدَتْ مِنْ غَيْرِ عَامِلٍ وَلَا عَطْفٍ، فَنَقُولُ: وَاحِدْ اثْنَيْنْ ثَلَاثَةْ أَرْبَعَةْ...هَك  ذَا،)ا هـ .
قال الناظم رحمه الله :
[239] وَأَلِفَيْ مَرْقَدِنَا وَعِوَجًا * * * بَل رَّانَ مَن رَّاقٍ لِحَفْصِ الْخُلْفُ جَا
أي أنه قد جاء الخلاف لرواية حفص عن عاصم في السكت على ألف (مرقدنا) في قوله تعالى : (مَّرْقَدِنَا هَذَا) (يس : 52) ، وعلى ألف (عوجا) في قوله تعالى : (عِوَجًا . قَيِّمًا) (الكهف : 1 ، 2) ، والسكت على لام (بل) في قوله تعالى : (بَلْ رَانَ) (المطففين : 14) ، والسكت على نون (من) في قوله تعالى : (مَنْ رَاقٍ) (القيامة : 27) . (11)

(11) قال في النشر (1/ 425 ، 426) : (وَأَمَّا الْكَلِمَاتُ الْأَرْبَعُ فَهِيَ (عِوَجَا) أَوَّلَ الْكَهْفِ وَ (مَرْقَدِنَا) فِي يس، وَ (مَنْ رَاقٍ) فِي الْقِيَامَةِ، وَ (بَلْ رَانَ) فِي التَّطْفِيفِ، فَاخْتُلِفَ عَنْ حَفْصٍ فِي السَّكْتِ عَلَيْهَا وَالْإِدْرَاجِ، فَرَوَى جُمْهُورُ الْمَغَارِبَةِ وَبَعْضُ الْعِرَاقِيِّين  َ عَنْهُ مِنْ طَرِيقَيْ عُبَيْدٍ وَعَمْرٍو السَّكْتَ عَلَى الْأَلِفِ الْمُبْدَلَةِ مِنَ التَّنْوِينِ فِي (عِوَجًا) ثُمَّ يَقُولُ (قَيِّمًا) وَكَذَلِكَ عَلَى الْأَلِفِ مِنْ (مَرْقَدِنَا) ثُمَّ يَقُولُ (هَذَا مَا وَعَدَ الرَّحْمَنُ) وَكَذَلِكَ عَلَى النُّونِ مِنْ (مَنْ) ثُمَّ يَقُولُ (رَاقٍ) وَكَذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّامِ مِنْ (بَلْ) ثُمَّ يَقُولُ (رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ) وَهَذَا الَّذِي فِي " الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ "، وَ " التَّيْسِيرِ "، وَ " الْهَادِي "، وَ " الْهِدَايَةِ "، وَ " الْكَافِي "، وَ " التَّبْصِرَةِ "، وَ " التَّلْخِيصِ " وَ " التَّذْكِرَةِ " وَغَيْرِهَا. وَرَوَى الْإِدْرَاجَ فِي الْأَرْبَعَةِ كَالْبَاقِينَ أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ الْهُذَلِيُّ، وَأَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ مِهْرَانَ، وَغَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْعِرَاقِيِّين  َ، فَلَمْ يُفَرِّقُوا فِي ذَلِكَ بَيْنَ حَفْصٍ وَغَيْرِهِ، وَرَوَى عَنْهُ كُلًّا مِنَ الْوَجْهَيْنِ أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ بْنُ الْفَحَّامِ فِي تَجْرِيدِهِ، فَرَوَى السَّكْتَ فِي (عِوَجَا وَمَرْقَدِنَا) عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ الصَّبَّاحِ، عَنْهُ. وَرَوَى الْإِدْرَاجَ كَالْجَمَاعَةِ، عَنْ عُبَيْدِ بْنِ الصَّبَاحِ عَنْهُ. وَرَوَى السَّكْتَ فِي (مَنْ رَاقٍ وَبَلْ رَانَ) مِنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَلَى الْفَارِسِيِّ، عَنْ عَمْرٍو، وَمِنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَلَى عَبْدِ الْبَاقِي، عَنْ عُبَيْدٍ فَقَطْ، وَرَوَى الْإِدْرَاجَ كَالْجَمَاعَةِ مِنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَلَى ابْنِ نَفِيسٍ مِنْ طَرِيقِ عُبَيْدٍ وَالْمَالِكِيِّ مِنْ طَرِيقَيْ عَمْرٍو وَعُبَيْدٍ جَمِيعًا، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ . وَاتَّفَقَ صَاحِبُ " الْمُسْتَنِيرِ "، وَ " الْمُبْهِجِ "، وَ " الْإِرْشَادِ " عَلَى الْإِدْرَاجِ فِي (عِوَجَا وَمَرْقَدِنَا) كَالْجَمَاعَةِ، وَعَلَى السَّكْتِ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ فَقَطْ، وَعَلَى الْإِظْهَارِ مِنْ غَيْرِ سَكْتٍ فِي التَّطْفِيفِ، وَالْمُرَادُ بِالْإِظْهَارِ السَّكْتُ. فَإِنَّ صَاحِبَ " الْإِرْشَادِ " صَرَّحَ بِذَلِكَ فِي كِفَايَتِهِ، وَصَاحِبُ " الْمُبْهِجِ " نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ فِي " الْكِفَايَةِ " لَهُ وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ سِوَاهُ، وَرَوَى الْحَافِظُ أَبُو الْعَلَاءِ فِي غَايَتِهِ السَّكْتَ فِي " عِوَجَا " فَقَطْ، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ فِي الثَّلَاثَةِ الْبَاقِيَةِ شَيْئًا. بَلْ ذَكَرَ الْإِظْهَارَ فِي (مَنْ رَاقٍ، وَبَلْ رَانَ) . (قُلْتُ) : فَثَبَتَ فِي الْأَرْبَعَةِ الْخِلَافُ، عَنْ حَفْصٍ مِنْ طَرِيقَيْهِ، وَصَحَّ الْوَجْهَانِ مِنَ السَّكْتِ وَالْإِدْرَاجِ عَنْهُ، وَبِهِمَا عَنْهُ آخُذُ) ا هـ .


قال في النشر (1/ 426) (وَوَجْهُ) السَّكْتِ فِي عِوَجَا قَصْدُ بَيَانِ أَنَّ قَيِّمًا بَعْدَهُ لَيْسَ مُتَّصِلًا بِمَا قَبْلَهُ فِي الْإِعْرَابِ. فَيَكُونُ مَنْصُوبًا بِفِعْلٍ مُضْمَرٍ تَقْدِيرُهُ (أَنْزَلَهُ قَيِّمًا) فَيَكُونُ حَالًا مِنَ الْهَاءِ فِي أَنْزَلَهُ وَفِي (مَرْقَدِنَا) بَيَانٌ أَنَّ كَلَامَ الْكُفَّارِ قَدِ انْقَضَى، وَأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ: (هَذَا مَا وَعَدَ الرَّحْمَنُ) لَيْسَ مِنْ كَلَامِهِمْ، فَهُوَ إِمَّا مِنْ كَلَامِ الْمَلَائِكَةِ، أَوْ مِنْ كَلَامِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كَمَا أَشَرْنَا إِلَيْهِ فِي الْوَقْفِ وَالِابْتِدَاءِ وَفِي (مَنْ رَاقٍ، وَبَلْ رَانَ) قَصْدُ بَيَانِ اللَّفْظِ لِيَظْهَرَ أَنَّهُمَا كَلِمَتَانِ مَعَ صِحَّةِ الرِّوَايَةِ فِي ذَلِكَ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ ) .
فائدة : وجه ترك السكت على ألف (مرقدنا) في قوله تعالى : (مَّرْقَدِنَا هَذَا) (يس : 52) ، وعلى ألف (عوجا) في قوله تعالى : (عِوَجًا . قَيِّمًا) (الكهف : 1 ، 2) ، وعلى لام (بل) في قوله تعالى : (بَلْ رَانَ) (المطففين : 14) ، وعلى نون (من) في قوله تعالى : (مَنْ رَاقٍ) (القيامة : 27) من الأوجه الزائدة لحفص من طريق النشر على الشاطبية والتيسير ، قال الشيخ الإبياري رحمه الله :-
وتركه في عوجًا مرقدنَا .... بل ران من راقٍ بنصِّ حفصِنَا
تم شرح الباب ، والحمد لله رب العالمين.
وصلّ اللهم وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة



----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الحلقة الثانية والعشرون - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر - بَابُ بَابُ وَقْفِ حَمْزَةَ وَهِشَامٍ عَلَى الْهَمْزِ


هذا باب يذكر فيه الإمام ابن الجزري(1) رحمه الله مذهب حمزة في الوقف على الهمز المتوسط ، ومذهب حمزة وهشام في الوقف على الهمز المتطرف . 1*

والهمز المتطرف هو الذي ينقطع عنده الصوت نحو : (السَّمَاءِ) ، والمتوسط بخلاف ذلك نحو : (وَنِسَاءًا) . ولحمزة في تخفيف الهمز – المتوسط والمتطرف - مذهبان : قياسي (تصريفي) ، وآخر رسمي ، ويوافقه هشام في الهمز المتطرف بخلف عنه .
*قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-*

*240 -** إِذَا اعْتَمَدْتَ الْوَقْفَ خَفِّفْ هَمْزَهْ* *...** تَوَسُّطًا أَوْ طَرَفًا لِ**حَمْزَهْ*
أي إذا وقفت على كلمة فيها همزة - اختيارًا أو اختبارًا أو اضطرارًا أو انتظارًا - فلا بد أن تخفف هذه الهمزة لحمزة سواء كانت* وسط الكلمة* نحو : (أُولَئِكَ) *موسطًا بنفسه* ، أو *موسطًا بزائد* (*حرف)* نحو : ((فَأْوُوا) أو *موسطًا بزائد (كلمة) نحو :* (قَالُوا ائْتِنَا)  أم *كانت الهمزة متطرفة* في آخر الكلمة نحو : (السُّفَهَاءُ) ، وليس معنى هذا الإلزام بالتخفيف فقط في كل الأحوال ؛ ففي بعض الأحوال يجوز الوجهان : التخفيف والتحقيق كما سيأتي معنا بإذن الله سبحانه.
*ومعنى التخفيف أن لا تحقق الهمز ، وهذا يشمل سبعة أنواع : 1- الإبدال حرف مد من جنس حركة ما قبله . 2- نقل حركة الهمز إلى الساكن قبله . 3- التسهيل بين الهمز وبين الحرف الذي من جنسه حركة الهمز . 4- الإبدال ياءًا أو واوًا خالصتين متحركتين بحركة الهمز المبدل . 5 - إبدال الهمز واوًا أو ياءًا من جنس حركة ما قبله ثم إدغام الحرف المبدل في مثيله أو العكس . 6- حذف الهمز . 7- التسهيل المرام (تسهيل بروم) . وسيأتي تفصيل ذلك . 1* 

قال شيخنا الدكتور سعيد صالح حفظه الله : "وبهذا استدرك الإمام ابن الجزري على الإمام الشاطبي قوله : (وَحَمْزَةُ عِنْدَ الْوَقْفِ سَهَّلَ هَمْزَهُ ... إِذَا كَانَ وَسْطًا أَوْ تَطَرَّفَ مَنْزِلَا) نعم التسهيل إن أطلق فإنما يراد به مطلق التغيير ، لكن الطالب قد يتوهم المعنى التسهيل بين بين لحمزة في كل أحوال الهمز ؛ ولهذا قال الإمام ابن الجزري : فقال : ((*خَفِّفْ هَمْزَهْ))* انتهى" ، وأقول هذا واقع سمعناه بأنفسنا من بعض الطلاب ؛ فرحم الله أصحاب السفينة ومصلحيها ، وألحقنا وإياهم بالصالحين .  
*قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-*

*241 -* *فَإِنْ يُسَكَّنْ بِالَّذِي قَبْلُ ابْدِلِ* *...** وَإِنْ يُحَرَّكْ عَنْ سُكُونٍ فَانْقُلِ*
*242 -** إلَّا مُوَسَّطًا أَتَى بَعْدَ أَلِفْ* *...** سَهِّلْ ، وَمِثْلَهُ فَأَبْدِلْ فِي الطَّرَفْ*
هذا ابتداء الكلام عن المذهب القياسي (التصريفي) بدأ الناظم بذكر *الحالة الأولى* من الهمز ، وذلك إن جاء الهمز ساكنًا سكونًا أصليًا *مسبوقًا بمتحرك وسطًا أو طرفًا* نحو : (يُؤْمِنُونَ) ، (يَأْكُلُونَ) ، (وَبِئْرٍ) ، (اقْرَأْ) ، (نَبِّئْ) ، (فَأْوُوا) ، (قَالَ ائْتُونِي)  أو *سكونًا عارضًا* *طرفًا* نحو : (قُرِئَ) ، (نَبَأَ) ، (لُؤْلُؤٌ) ، *وقف حمزة* بإبدال الهمز الساكن حرف مد من جنس حركة ما قبله هكذا : (يُومِنُونَ) ، (يَاكُلُونَ) ، (وَبِيرٍ) ، (اقْرَا) ، (نَبِّي) ، (فَاوُوا) ، (قَالَاتُونِي) ، (قُرِي) ، (نَبَا) ، (لُولُو)(2) ، ويوافقه هشام عند الوقف على المتطرفة بخلفه.
ثم ذكر *الحالة الثانية* من الهمز ، *وهي مجيء الهمز متحركًا مسبوقًا بساكن - وهذه تتضمن أربع حالات -* ؛ فقال : *((وَإِنْ يُحَرَّكْ عَنْ سُكُونٍ فَانْقُلِ))* أي إن حدث عكس الحالة السابقة ؛ 
*(1)* *فجاء الهمز متحركًا  مسبوقًا بسكون صحيح متوسط أو متطرف*  نحو : (مَسْئُولاً ، الْقُرْآنِ ، الظَّمْآنُ ، هُزْءًا ، مَذْءُوماً ، المَشْأَمَةِ ، دِفْءٌ (النحل :5) ، وَمِلْءُ (آل عمران : 91) ، الْمَرْءُ (النبأ : 40) ، جُزْءٌ (الحجر : 44) ، الْمَرْءِ (الأنفال : 24 ، البقرة : 102) ، الْخَبْءَ (النمل : 25) (هذه  الكلمات السبعة هي المتطرفة المسبوقة بساكن صحيح فقط في القرآن) أو *سبق بحرف علة ياء أو واو أصليتين سواء كانا حرفي مد* نحو : (لَتَنُوءُ) ، (تَبُوءَ) ، (بسُوءٍ) ، (يُضِيءُ) ، (وَجِيءَ) ، (سِيءَ) ، (السُّوأَى) ، (سِيئَتْ) ، (لِيَسُوأَ-على قراءة حمزة وهشام) * أو حرفي لين* ، نحو: (كَهَيْئَةِ) ، (سَوْءِ) (الأنبياء : 74 ، 77) ، (السَّوْءِ) (النحل : 70) ، (شَيْءٍ) ،  *وقف حمزة بنقل حركة الهمز إلى الساكن قبله* هكذا : ((مَسُولاً) ، (القُرَانِ) ، (الظَّمَانُ) ، (هُزَا) ، (مَذُوماً) ، (المَشَمَةِ) ، (دِفٌ) ، (وَمِلٌ) ، (الْمَرُ) ، (جُزٌ) ، (الْمَرِ) ، (الْخَبَ) (لَتَنُوُ) ، (تَبُوُ) ، (بسُوٍ) ، (يُضِيُ) ، (وَجِيَ) ، (سِيَ) ،  (السُّوَى) ، (سِيَتْ) ، (لِيَسُوَ)  ، (كَهَيَةِ) ، (سَوِ) (الأنبياء : 74 ، 77) ، (السَّوِ) (النحل : 70) ، (شَيٍ) ، ويوافقه وقفًا هشام بخلفه في المتطرفة ، على تفصيل سيأتي لحمزة وهشام في الوقف على الهمز المتحرك المسبوق بياء أو واو أصليتين .
قوله : *((إلَّا مُوَسَّطًا أَتَى بَعْدَ أَلِفْ ... سَهِّلْ))* أي يستثنى من الحالة السابقة في النقل : 
*(2) إذا سُبِقَ الهمزُ المتحركُ بألف مدية ، وكان الهمز وسط الكلمة*  نحو : (الْمَلائِكَةُ) ، (دُعَاءَهُ) ، (جَزَاؤُكُمْ) ، وقف حمزة بالتسهيل مع المد والقصر ، ثم قال : *((وَمِثْلَهُ فَأَبْدِلْ فِي الطَّرَفْ))* أي وإن حدث مثل الحالة السابقة بأن
*(3) سُبِقَ الهمزُ المتحركُ بألف مدية ، لكن كان الهمز آخر الكلمة  نحو : (السُّفَهَاءُ) ، (السَّمَاءِ) ، (جَاءَ) ، فقد وقف حمزة وهشام بخلفه بإبدال الهمزة ألفًا مدية من جنس حركة ما قبلها ، وحينئذ يجتمع ألفان فيجوز حذف إحداهما تخلصا من اجتماع ساكنين في كلمة واحدة، ويجوز إبقاؤهما لجواز اجتماع الساكنين عند الوقف . وعلى تقدير حذف الألف الأولى يتعين القصر لأن الألف حينئذ تكون مبدلة من همزة ؛ فلا يجوز فيها إلا القصر مثل بدأ وأنشأ عندما يقف حمزة وهشام بخلفه كما سبق ، وعلى تقدير حذف الثانية يجوز المد والقصر لأنه حرف مد وقع قبل همز مغير بالبدل ثم الحذف ، وعلى إبقاء الألفين يتعين المد بقدر ثلاث ألفات ؛ إذ أن في الكلمة ألفين الألف الأولى والألف الثانية المبدلة من الهمزة وتزاد ألف ثالثة للفصل بينهما ؛ فيمد ست حركات لأن مقدار الألف حركتان ، والخلاصة أن وقف حمزة وهشام بخلفه في نحو : (السُّفَهَاءُ) بثلاثة الإبدال(3) (إبدال الهمز ألفًا مدية مع القصر ، ومع التوسط ، ومع الإشباع)  ، ولهما التسهيل المرام مع المد والقصر في المرفوع والمجرور فقط وفقًا لما سيوضحه الناظم عند قوله : 1*

((*وَأَشْمِمَنْ وَرُمْ بِغَيْرِ الْمُبْدَلِ* *...** مَدًّا ، وَآخِرًا بِرَوْمٍ سَهِّلِ** .* *بَعْدَ مُحَرَّكٍ ، كَذَا بَعْدَ أَلِفْ ... ))*
، ولهشام في كلّ الأحوال وجه آخر هو التحقيق كالجمهور كما سيأتي في آخر الباب : ((*...** وَمِثْلُهُ خُلْفُ* *هِشَامٍ** فِي الطَّرَفْ*)) . 
*قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-*

*243 -** وَالْوَاوُ وَالْيَا إِنْ يُزَادَا أَدْغِمَا* *...** وَالْبَعْضُ فِي اْلأَصْلِيِّ أَيْضًا أَدْغَمَا*
*يستأنف الناظم الكلام عن مذهب حمزة في الوقف على الهمز المتوسط ، ومذهب حمزة وهشام بخلفه في الوقف على الهمز المتطرف ؛ فيقول :*

*(4) إذا جاءت الهمزة المتحركة في كلمة مسبوقة بحرف علة واو أو ياء زائدتين* (4) وهذالَمْ يَرِدْ فِي القرآن في الْيَاءِ إِلَّا ما كان على وزن "فَعِيل" : (النَّسِيءُ) ، (بَرِيءٌ) ، (بريئًا) ، (هَنِيئًا) ، (مَرِيئًا) ، وَلَمْ يَأْتِ فِي الْوَاوِ إِلَّا ما كان على وَوَزْن "فُعُول" : (قُرُوءٍ) ، فالوقف يكون بإبدال الْهَمْز مِنْ جِنْسِ الْحَرْفِ الزَّائِدِ ثم يُدْغَمَ الزائد في المبدل هكذا : (النَّسِيُّ) ، (بَرِيٌّ) ، (بَرِيًّا) ، (هَنِيًّا) ، (مَرِيًّا) ، (قُرُوٍّ) .
ثم قال رحمه الله : *((وَالْبَعْضُ فِي اْلأَصْلِيِّ أَيْضًا أَدْغَمَا*)) أي إذا جاءت الهمزة المتحركة في كلمة مسبوقة بحرف علة واو أو ياء أصليتين سواء كانا حرفي مد نحو : (لَتَنُوءُ) ، (تَبُوءَ) ، (بسُوءٍ) ، (يُضِيءُ) ، (وَجِيءَ) ، (سِيءَ) ، (السُّوأَى) ، (سِيئَتْ) ، (لِيَسُوأَ-على قراءة حمزة وهشام)  أو حرفي لين نحو : (كَهَيْئَةِ) ، (سَوْءِ) (الأنبياء : 74 ، 77) ، (السَّوْءِ) (النحل : 70) ، (شَيْءٍ) ، فإن بعض العلماء رووا الوقف بإبدال الْهَمْز مِنْ جِنْسِ الْحَرْفِ الأصلي ثم يُدْغَمَ الأصلي في المبدل هكذا : (لَتَنُوُّ) ، (تَبُوَّ) ، (بسُوٍّ) ، (يُضِيُّ) ، (وَجِيَّ) ، (سِيَّ) ، (السُّوَّا) ، (سِيَّتْ) ، (لِيَسُوَّ) ، (كَهَيَّةِ) ، (سَوِّ) ، (السَّوِّ) ، (شَيٍّ) ، وقد سبق ذكر النقل في هذه الحالة كما في رقم (1) عند قوله  *((وَإِنْ يُحَرَّكْ عَنْ سُكُونٍ فَانْقُلِ))* ، وبهذا يكون لحمزة وقفًا إذا جاءت الهمزة المتحركة في كلمة مسبوقة بواو أو ياء أصليتين وجهان : النقل والإدغام ، ويوافقه هشام في المتطرفة فقط بخلف عنه كما سيأتي .
*قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-*

*244 -** وَبَعْدَ كَسْرَةٍ وَضَمٍّ أَبْدِلَا* *...** إِنْ فُتِحَتْ يَاءً وَوَاوًا مُسْجَلًا*
*245 -** وَغَيْرُ هُذَا بَيْنَ بَيْنَ ، وَنُقِلْ* *...** يَاءٌ كَيُطْفِئُوا ، وَوَاوٌ كَسُئِلْ*
شرع الناظم في ذكر الحالة الثالثة من الوقف ، وهي مجيء الهمز متحركًا مسبوقًا بمتحرك ، وفيها حالات تسع :
 (الْأُولَى) مَفْتُوحَةٌ بَعْدَ كَسْرٍ نَحْوُ (مِئَةَ، وَنَاشِئَةَ، وَنُنْشِئَكُمْ، وَسَيِّئَاتِ، وَلَيُبَطِّئَنَ  ّ، وَخَاطِئَةٍ) .
وفي هذه الحالة يقف حمزة بإبدال الهمزة يَاءً هكذا : (مِيَةَ، وَنَاشِيَةَ، وَنُنْشِيَكُمْ، وَسَيِّيَاتِ، وَلَيُبَطِّيَنَ  ّ ، وَخَاطِيَةٍ) .
(الثَّانِيَةُ)  مَفْتُوحَةٌ بَعْدَ ضَمٍّ نَحْوُ (مُؤَجَّلًا، وَيُؤَخَّرُ، وَفُؤَادُ، وَسُؤَالِ، وَلُؤْلُؤًا) .
وفي هذه الحالة يقف حمزة بإبدال الهمزة وَاوًا هكذا  (مُوَجَّلًا، وَيُوَخَّرُ، وَفُوَادُ، وَسُوَالِ، وَلُولُوَا) .
*وأما الحالات السَّبْعُ الْبَاقِيَةُ* فإن حمزة يقف بتسهيل الهمز بَيْنَ بَيْنَ، أَيْ: بَيْنَ الْهَمْزَةِ وَبين الحرف الذي مِنْهُ حَرَكَتُهَا (ء ُ، و) ، (ء َ، ا) ، (ء ِ ، ي) ، وهذا ما ذهب إليه إمام النحاة سيبويه ، وهاك الحالات السبعَ :
1- (الثَّالِثَةُ) مَفْتُوحَةٌ بَعْدَ فَتْحٍ نَحْوُ (شَنَآنُ، وَسَأَلَهُمْ، وَمَآرِبُ، وَمَآبٍ، وَرَأَيْتَ، وَتَبَوَّءَا، وَنَأَى، وَمَلْجَأً، وَخَطَأً) .
2- (الرَّابِعَةُ) مَكْسُورَةٌ بَعْدَ ضَمٍّ نَحْوُ (كَمَا سُئِلَ، وَسُئِلُوا) .
3- (الْخَامِسَةُ) مَكْسُورَةٌ بَعْدَ كَسْرٍ نَحْوُ (إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ، وَخَاسِئِينَ، وَمُتَّكِئِينَ) .
4- (السَّادِسَةُ) مَكْسُورَةٌ بَعْدَ فَتْحٍ نَحْوُ (يَئِسَ، وَتَطْمَئِنَّ، وَجَبْرَئِلَ) .
5- (السَّابِعَةُ) مَضْمُومَةٌ بَعْدَ ضَمٍّ نَحْوُ (بِرُءُوسِكُمْ، وَكَأَنَّهُ رُءُوسُ) .
6- (الثَّامِنَةُ) مَضْمُومَةٌ بَعْدَ كَسْرٍ نَحْوُ (لِيُطْفِئُوا، وَأَنْبِئُونِي، وَمستهزءون، وَسَيِّئُهُ) .
7- (التَّاسِعَةُ) مَضْمُومَةٌ بَعْدَ فَتْحٍ نَحْوُ (رَءُوفٌ، وَيَدْرَءُونَ، وَيَكْلَؤُكُمْ، وَنَقْرَؤُهُ، وَتَؤُزُّهُمْ) .
وهذا معنى قوله : ((*وَغَيْرُ هُذَا بَيْنَ بَيْنَ)) ، ثم قال* : ((*وَنُقِلْ* *...** يَاءٌ كَيُطْفِئُوا ، وَوَاوٌ كَسُئِلْ))*
*أي يزيد في الحالتين* : الثَّامِنَة - مَضْمُومَةٌ بَعْدَ كَسْرٍ - نَحْوُ (لِيُطْفِئُوا) (الصف : 8) ، والرَّابِعَة - مَكْسُورَةٌ بَعْدَ ضَمٍّ - نَحْوُ (سُئِلَ) (البقرة : 108) وجه ثان ؛ وهو إبدال الهمز من جنس حركة ما قبله هكذا : ((لِيُطْفِيُوا ، سُوِلْ) ، وهذا ما ذهب إليه الأخفش النحوي ، وقد ذكر ذلك الإمام الشاطبي فقال : وَالاَخْفَشُ بَعْدَ الْكَسْرِ ذا الضَّمِّ أَبْدَلاَ . بِيَاءٍ وَعَنْهُ الْوَاوُ في عَكْسِهِ ، مع العلم أن هذا مذهب ضعيف ، وقد أشار الناظم إلى ضعفه بقوله : *((وَنُقِلْ))* بصيغة التمريض .
*قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- 1*

*246 -** وَالْهَمْزُ الَاوَّلُ إِذَا مَا اتَّصَلَا* *...** رَسْمًا فَعَنْ جُمْهُورِهِمْ قَدْ سُهِّلَا*
*انتقل الناظم إلى الكلام عن الهمز المتحرك الواقع في أول الكلمة إن وُسِّطَ بزائد متصل به في الرسم  مِنْ حُرُوفِ الْمَعَانِي دَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ كَحُرُوفِ الْعَطْفِ، وَحُرُوفِ الْجَرِّ، وَلَامِ الِابْتِدَاءِ، وَهَمْزَةِ الِاسْتِفْهَامِ  ، وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ، فقد ذهب جمهور المحققين عن حمزة بالوقف عليه بالتخفيف ، وذهب البعض إلى التحقيق ، وإِنَّ الْهَمْزَةَ تَأْتِي فِيهِ مَفْتُوحَةً وَمَكْسُورَةً وَمَضْمُومَةً ، وَيَأْتِي قَبْلَ كُلِّ هَذِهِ الْحَرَكَاتِ الثَّلَاثِ كَسْرٌ وَفَتْحٌ، فَيَصِيرُ سِتَّ صُوَرٍ(4) :*

(الْأُولَى) مَفْتُوحَةٌ بَعْدَ كَسْرٍ نَحْوُ (بِأَنَّهُ، بِأَنَّهُمْ، بِأَنَّكُمُ، بِأَيِّ، فَبِأَيِّ، وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ، لِأَهَبَ، فَلِأَنْفُسِكُم  ْ، لِآدَمَ) .
(الثَّانِيَةُ) مَفْتُوحَةٌ بَعْدَ فَتْحٍ نَحْوُ (فَأَذَّنَ، أَفَأَمِنَ، أَفَأَمِنْتُمْ، كَأَنَّهُ، كَأَنَّهُنَّ، كَأَيِّ، كَأَمْثَالِ، فَسَأَكْتُبُهَا  ، أَأَنْذَرْتَهُم  ْ، سَأَصْرِفُ) .
(الثَّالِثَةُ) مَكْسُورَةٌ بَعْدَ كَسْرٍ نَحْوُ (لَبِإِمَامٍ، بِإِيمَانٍ، بِإِحْسَانٍ، لِإِيلَافِ) .
(الرَّابِعَةُ) مَكْسُورَةٌ بَعْدَ فَتْحٍ نَحْوُ (فَإِنَّهُمْ، فَإِنَّهُ، فَإِمَّا، وَإِمَّا، أَئِذَا، أَئِنَّا) .
(الْخَامِسَةُ) مَضْمُومَةٌ بَعْدَ كَسْرٍ نَحْوُ (أُولَاهُمْ لِأُخْرَاهُمْ) .
(السَّادِسَةُ) مَضْمُومَةٌ بَعْدَ فَتْحٍ نَحْوُ (وَأُوحِيَ، وَأُوتِينَا، وَأُتِيَتْ، أَؤُلْقِيَ، فَأُوَارِيَ) فتخفيف هَذَا الْقِسْمِ كَالْقِسْمِ الذي قَبْلَهُ ؛ يُبْدَلُ فِي الصُّورَةِ الْأُولَى وَهِيَ الْمَفْتُوحَةُ بَعْدَ الْكَسْرِ يَاءً  : (بِيَنَّهُ، بِيَنَّهُمْ، بِيَنَّكُمُ، بِيَيِّ، فَبِيَيِّ، وَلِيَبَوَيْهِ، لِيَهَبَ، فَلِيَنْفُسِكُم  ْ، لِيَادَمَ) ؛ عملًا بقوله : ((*وَبَعْدَ كَسْرَةٍ وَضَمٍّ أَبْدِلَا* *...** إِنْ فُتِحَتْ يَاءً وَوَاوًا مُسْجَلًا*)) ، وَيُسَهَّلُ بَيْنَ بَيْنَ فِي الصُّوَرِ الْخَمْسِ الْبَاقِيَةِ أَيْ: بَيْنَ الْهَمْزَةِ وَبين الحرف الذي مِنْهُ حَرَكَتُهَا (ء ُ، و) ، (ء َ، ا) ، (ء ِ ، ي) ؛ عملًا بقوله : ((*وَغَيْرُ هُذَا بَيْنَ بَيْنَ)) ، والوجه الثاني لوقف حمزة التحقيق ، وهذا مفهوم من قوله : ((فَعَنْ جُمْهُورِهِمْ قَدْ سُهِّلَا*))
وأما إن وُسِّطَ - الهمز المتحرك الواقع أول الكلمة - بزائد غير متصل به في الرسم ، بل متصل بالساكن المتصل بالهمز كحرف النداء نحو : (*يَا أَيُّهَا*) ، (يَا آدَمُ) ، أو حرف التنبيه (ها) نحو : (هَؤُلَاءِ) ، (هَا أَنْتُمْ) ، أو لام التعريف نحو : (الْأَرْض) فقد قال العلماء بتخفيف الهمز لحمزة وقفًا على أصل القاعدة بالتسهيل بين بين مع المد والقصر إن وسط الهمز المتحرك بحرف مد كما تقدم ذلك عند قول الناظم : *((إلَّا مُوَسَّطًا أَتَى بَعْدَ أَلِفْ ... سَهِّلْ))* كما في الحالة الثانية رقم (2) فهذا ينطبق على الأمثلة : ((*يَا أَيُّهَا*) ، (يَا آدَمُ) ، (هَؤُلَاءِ) ، (هَا أَنْتُمْ) .
وأما الموسط بلام التعريف نحو : (الْأَرْض) فيأخذ حكمه لحمزة وقفًا بالنقل كما تقدم من قول الناظم *((وَإِنْ يُحَرَّكْ عَنْ سُكُونٍ فَانْقُلِ))* كما في الحالة الثانية رقم (1) ، وهذا ما ذهب إليه جمهور العلماء المحققين عن حمزة ، وذهب جماعة من المحققين عن حمزة - في حكم الوقف على المتوسط بغيره مما اتصل به في الرسم - إلى الوقف بالتحقيق ، وهذا يفهم من قوله : ((*فَعَنْ جُمْهُورِهِمْ قَدْ سُهِّلَا*)) ؛ وبذلك يكون لحمزة وقفًا على الأمثلة : (*يَا أَيُّهَا*) ، (يَا آدَمُ) ، (هَا أَنْتُمْ) ثلاثة أوجه هي : التسهيل مع المد والقصر والتحقيق ، ولا يوقف عليها بالسكت ؛ لاتصال الرسم ، وأما (هَؤُلَاءِ) ففيها لحمزة وقفًا ثلاثة عشر وجهًا هي :
هَـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــؤُ ..................لَاءِ
 تحقيق الأولى ........... خمسة القياس (ثلاثة الإبدال والتسهيل بروم مع المد والقصر)
تسهيل الأولى مع المد .........أربعة القياس (ثلاثة الإبدال والتسهيل بروم مع المد)
تسهيل الأولى مع القصر.......أربعة القياس (ثلاثة الإبدال والتسهيل بروم مع القصر)
وأما (الْأَرْض) فلحمزة وقفًا عليها – وأمثالها - ثلاثة أوجه : النقل والتحقيق والسكت . 
*قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-*

*247 -** أَوْ يَنْفَصِلْ كَاسْعَوْا إِلَى قُلْ إِنْ رَجَحْ* *...** لَا مِيمَ جَمْعٍ ، وَبِغَيْرِ ذَاكَ صَحّ*
أي إِنْ كَانَ الهمز المتحرك الْمُتَوَسِّطُ بِغَيْرِهِ مُنْفَصِلًا رَسْمًا مسبوقًا بساكن صحيح نحو : (مَنْ آمَنَ، قَدْ أَفْلَحَ، *قُلْ إِن* ، عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ، يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ) ، 
أوحَرْفِ عِلَّةٍ : خاصة حَرْفَ اللِينِ نَحْوُ : (*فَاسْعَوْا إِلَى) (الجمعة : 9) ،* (خَلَوْا إِلَى) (البقرة : 14) ، (وَابْنَيْ آدَمَ) (المائدة : 27)
فقد ذهب جمهور المحققين عن حمزة بالوقف عليه بالنقل : (مَنَ امَنَ، قَدَ افْلَحَ، *قُلِ ان* ، عَذَابٌ الِيمٌ، يُؤَدِّهِ الَيْكَ) ، (*فَاسْعَوِا الَى) ،* (خَلَوِا الَى) ، (وَابْنَيَ ادَمَ) ؛ عملًا بقوله : *((وَإِنْ يُحَرَّكْ عَنْ سُكُونٍ فَانْقُلِ))* كما في الحالة الثانية رقم (1)  ، وهذا ما رجحه الناظم هنا بقوله : ((*رَجَحْ)) ، وذهب جماعة من المحققين عن حمزة بالوقف في نحو :* (*فَاسْعَوْا إِلَى) ، (**قُلْ إِن)** بالتحقيق ، وسبق ذكر وجه السكت في بابه ؛ فيجتمع لحمزة فيه وقفًا ثلاثة أوجه النقل والسكت والتحقيق ،*
*ثم قال :* 
*((* *...** لَا مِيمَ جَمْعٍ*)) أي لا نقل لحركة الهمز إلى ميم الجمع نحو : (*عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنذَرْتَهُمْ*) .
قوله : ((*وَبِغَيْرِ ذَاكَ صَحّ*)) أي أنَّ بَعْضَ مَنْ خفف الْهَمْزَ بَعْدَ السَّاكِنِ الصَّحِيحِ أو المعتل اللين نحو *: (**قُلْ إِن)* ، (*فَاسْعَوْا إِلَى) -* كما سبق بِالنَّقْلِ *-* خفف الْهَمْزَ إن كَانَ الهمز المتحرك موسطا بحرف مد منفصل عنه رسمًا في نَحْوُ : (بِمَا أَنْزَلَ ، لَنَا إِلَّا ، وَاسْتَوَى إِلَى) ، بالتسهيل بَيْنَ بَيْنَ مع المد والقصر ، أَيْ : بَيْنَ الْهَمْزَةِ وَبين الحرف الذي مِنْهُ حَرَكَتُهَا (ء ُ، و) ، (ء َ، ا) ، (ء ِ ، ي) .
وأما إن كان الهمز موسطا بواو مدية أصلية نحو : (قُولُوا آمَنَّا) أو زائدة نحو : (وَأَمْرُهُو إِلَى) فلحمزة وقفًا إبدال الهمز واوًا خالصة ثم يدغمها فيما قبلها ، وله وجه ثان هو نقل حركة الهمز إلى ما قبله ثم حذفه.
*وأما إن كان الهمز* موسطا بياء مدية أصلية نحو : (تَزْدَرِي أَعْيُنُكُمْ) أو زائدة نحو : (بِهِ أَحَدًا) فلحمزة وقفًا إبدال الهمز ياءًا خالصة ثم إدغامها فيما قبلها ، وله وجه ثان هو نقل حركة الهمز إلى ما قبله ثم حذفه (يعني الهمز) ، والراجح النقل في غير الواو والياء الزائدتين للصلة .
*ولحمزة وقفًا في الموسط بحرف مد منفصل رسمًا عمومًا نحو* : (بِمَا أُنْزِلَ) وجه آخر هو السكت أيضًا كما مضى في باب السكت ، وله وجه آخر هو التحقيق .
*وأما إن كان الهمز* المتحرك الْمُتَوَسِّطُ بِغَيْرِهِ مفصولًا رسمًا ومسبوقًا بمتحرك ، فَإِنَّهُ يَأْتِي مَفْتُوحًا، وَمَكْسُورًا، وَمَضْمُومًا، وَبِحَسَبِ اتِّصَالِهِا بمَا قَبْلَهَا تَأْتِي بَعْدَ ضَمٍّ وَكَسْرٍ وَفَتْحٍ ؛ فيصِيرُ مِنْهُ كَالْمُتَوَسِّط  ِ بِنَفْسِهِ تِسْعُ صُوَرٍ.
(الْأُولَى) مَفْتُوحَةٌ بَعْدَ كَسْرٍ نَحْوُ (مِنْ ذُرِّيَّةِ آدَمَ، فِيهِ آيَاتٌ، هَؤُلَاءِ أَهْدَى) .
(الثَّانِيَةُ) مَفْتُوحَةٌ بَعْدَ ضَمٍّ نَحْوُ (مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ، يُوسُفُ أَيُّهَا ، الصِّدِّيقُ أَفْتِنَا، السُّفَهَاءُ أَلَا) .
(الثَّالِثَةُ) مَفْتُوحَةٌ بَعْدَ فَتْحٍ نَحْوُ (أَفَتَطْمَعُون   أَنْ، إِنَّ أَبَانَا، قَالَ أَبُوهُمْ، جَاءَ أَجَلُهُمْ) .
(الرَّابِعَةُ) مَكْسُورَةٌ بَعْدَ ضَمٍّ نَحْوُ (يَرْفَعُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ، النَّبِيُّ إِنَّا، مِنْهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا، نَشَاءُ إِلَى) .
(الْخَامِسَةُ) مَكْسُورَةٌ بَعْدَ كَسْرٍ نَحْوُ (مِنْ بَعْدِ إِكْرَاهِهِنَّ، يَاقَوْمِ إِنَّكُمْ، مِنَ النُّورِ إِلَى، هَؤُلَاءِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ) .
(السَّادِسَةُ) مَكْسُورَةٌ بَعْدَ فَتْحٍ نَحْوُ (غَيْرَ إِخْرَاجٍ، قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ، قَالَ إِنِّي، إِنَّهُ، تَفِيءَ إِلَى) .
(السَّابِعَةُ) مَضْمُومَةٌ بَعْدَ ضَمٍّ نَحْوُ (الْجَنَّةُ أُزْلِفَتْ، كُلُّ أُولَئِكَ، وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ، أَولِيَاءُ أُولَئِكَ) .
(الثَّامِنَةُ) مَضْمُومَةٌ بَعْدَ كَسْرٍ نَحْوُ (مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ، فِي الْأَرْضِ أُمَمًا، فِي الْكِتَابِ أُولَئِكَ، عَلَيْهِ أُمَّةً) .
(التَّاسِعَةُ) مَضْمُومَةٌ بَعْدَ فَتْحٍ نَحْوُ (كَانَ أُمَّةً، هُنَّ أُمُّ، مِنْهُنَّ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ، جَاءَ أُمَّةً) ، وَتَخفيف هذا القسم كتخفيف الْمُتَوَسِّطِ بِنَفْسِهِ مِنَ الْمُتَحَرِّكِ : يُبْدِلُ الْمَفْتُوحَةُ مِنْهُ بَعْدَ الْكَسْرِ يَاءً (الحالة الأولى): (مِنْ ذُرِّيَّةِ يَادَمَ، فِيهِ يَايَاتٌ، هَؤُلَائِيَأَهْ  دَى) ، وبَعْدَ الضَّمِّ وَاوًا (الحالة الثانية) : (مِنْهُ وَايَاتٌ، يُوسُفُ وَيُّهَا ، الصِّدِّيقُ وَفْتِنَا، السُّفَهَاءُ وَلَا) ؛ عملًا بقوله : ((*وَبَعْدَ كَسْرَةٍ وَضَمٍّ أَبْدِلَا* *...** إِنْ فُتِحَتْ يَاءً وَوَاوًا مُسْجَلًا*)) ، وَأما الصور السبع الباقية فإنه يُسَهِّلُ الهمز فيها بَيْنَ بَيْنَ أَيْ: بَيْنَ الْهَمْزَةِ وَبين الحرف الذي مِنْهُ حَرَكَتُهَا (ء ُ، و) ، (ء َ، ا) ، (ء ِ ، ي) ؛ عملًا بقوله المتقدم : ((*وَغَيْرُ هُذَا بَيْنَ بَيْنَ)) . وبهذا ينتهي الحديث عن المذهب التصريفي القياسي ، ويزيد على مذهب الأخفش - كما سيأتي بعدُ - في الحالة* الرابعة (المكسور بعد ضم) نحو : (يَرْفَعُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ) وجه الإبدال واوًا خالصة : (يَرْفَعُ وِبْرَاهِيمُ) ، كما يزيد في الحالة الثامنة (المضموم بعد كسر) نحو : (كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ) وجه الإبدال ياءًا خالصة:(كُلِّ وُمَّةٍ) .  
وفي كل الحالات التسع السابقة يصح الوقف بالتحقيق .
*فائدة* : وجه وقف حمزة بتسهيل الهمز (المتوسط بكلمة) كما في الحالات السبع المذكورة ، ووجه إبدال الْمَفْتُوحَة بَعْدَ كَسْرٍ يَاءً (الحالة الأولى) نحو : (مِنْ ذُرِّيَّةِ آدَمَ) ، وبَعْدَ الضَّمِّ وَاوًا (الحالة الثانية) نحو : (مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ) ، ووجه الإبدال واوًا خالصة في الحالة الرابعة (المكسور بعد ضم) نحو : (يَرْفَعُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ) ، ووجه الإبدال ياءًا خالصة في الحالة الثامنة (المضموم بعد كسر) نحو : (كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ) من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على الشاطبية والتيسير ؛ إذ ليس في الشاطبية والتيسر إلا التحقيق في المتوسط بكلمة ، قال العلامة الشيخ الإبياري في المنحة :-
*وَسَهِّلَنْ لِحَمْزَةَ هَمْزًا حَصَلْ ... فِي الْبَدْءِ إِنْ بِكِلْمَةٍ قَبْلُ اتَّصَلْ*
*فائدة* : وجه وقف حمزة بالتسهيل مع المد والقصر في الهمز الموسط  بألف مدية (المتصل رسمًا) نحو : (يَا أَيُّهَا) ، ووجه وقف حمزة بالتسهيل مع المد والقصر والسكت في الهمز الموسط بألف مدية (المنفصل رسمًا) نحو : (هَذَا أَكْبَرُ) ، ووجه وقف حمزة بإبدال الهمز واوًا خالصة ثم إدغامها فيما قبلها ، ووجه وقف حمزة بنقل حركة الهمز إلى ما قبله ثم حذفه في الهمز الموسط بواو مدية أصلية نحو : (قُولُوا آمَنَّا) أو زائدة نحو : (وَأَمْرُهُو إِلَى) ، ووجه وقف حمزة بإبدال الهمز ياءًا خالصة ثم إدغامها فيما قبلها ، ووجه وقف حمزة بنقل حركة الهمز إلى ما قبله ثم حذفه في الهمز الموسط بياء مدية أصلية نحو : (تَزْدَرِي أَعْيُنُكُمْ) أو زائدة نحو : (بِهِ أَحَدًا) من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على الشاطبية والتيسير ، قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله :- 
*وَسَهِّلَنْ عَنْ أَلِفٍ وَمُدَّا ... وَاقْصُرْ وَعَنْ وَاوٍ وَيَاءٍ مُدَّا*
*فَانْقُلْ وَأَدْغِمْ وَهْوَ أَقْوَى فِي الصِّلَهْ ... وَالنَّقْلُ عِنْدَ مِيمِ جَمْعٍ أَهْمَلَه*
ويؤخذ على الشيخ الإبياري رحمه الله ذكره ترك النقل عند ميم الجمع ؛ إذ لا نقل لميم الجمع من جميع الطرق . 
قوله "وهو أقوى في الصلة" يشير إلى قول الناظم (ابن الجزري) في النشر : " وَبِمُقْتَضَى إِطْلَاقِهِمْ يَجْرِي الْوَجْهَانِ فِي الزَّائِدِ لِلصِّلَةِ نَحْوُ (بِهِ أَحَدًا، وَأَمْرُهُ إِلَى، وَأَهْلَهُ أَجْمَعِينَ) وَالْقِيَاسُ يَقْتَضِي فِيهِ الْإِدْغَامَ فَقَطْ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ.ثم قال : وَلَكِنِّي آخُذُ فِي الْيَاءِ وَالْوَاوِ بِالنَّقْلِ، إِلَّا فِيمَا كَانَ زَائِدًا صَرِيحًا لِمُجَرَّدِ الْمَدِّ وَالصِّلَةِ فَبِالْإِدْغَام  ِ، وَذَلِكَ كَانَ اخْتِيَارَ شَيْخِنَا أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّائِغِ الْمِصْرِيِّ، وَكَانَ إِمَامَ زَمَانِهِ فِي الْعَرَبِيَّةِ وَالْقِرَاءَاتِ  ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ." (النشر : 1/437) .

(1) قال في النشر (1/428 : 430) : "وَهُوَ بَابٌ مُشْكَلٌ يَحْتَاجُ إِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ تَحْقِيقِ مَذَاهِبِ أَهْلِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ، وَأَحْكَامِ رَسْمِ الْمَصَاحِفِ الْعُثْمَانِيَّ  ةِ، وَتَمْيِيزِ الرِّوَايَةِ، وَإِتْقَانِ الدِّرَايَةِ. قَالَ الْحَافِظُ أَبُو شَامَةَ: هَذَا الْبَابُ مِنْ أَصْعَبِ الْأَبْوَابِ نَظْمًا وَنَثْرًا فِي تَمْهِيدِ قَوَاعِدِهِ، وَفَهْمِ مَقَاصِدِهِ. قَالَ: وَلِكَثْرَةِ تَشَعُّبِهِ أَفْرَدَ لَهُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مِهْرَانَ الْمُقْرِئُ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - تَصْنِيفًا حَسَنًا جَامِعًا، وَذَكَرَ أَنَّهُ قَرَأَ عَلَى غَيْرِ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْأَئِمَّةِ فَوَجَدَ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَا يَقُومُونَ بِهِ حَسَبَ الْوَاجِبِ فِيهِ إِلَّا الْحَرْفَ بَعْدَ الْحَرْفِ" إلى أن قال : " وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْهَمْزُ أَثْقَلَ الْحُرُوفِ نُطْقًا وَأَبْعَدُهَا مَخْرَجًا تَنَوَّعَ الْعَرَبُ فِي تَخْفِيفِهِ بِأَنْوَاعِ التَّخْفِيفِ كَالنَّقْلِ، وَالْبَدَلِ، وَبَيْنَ بَيْنَ، وَالْإِدْغَامِ، وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ، وَكَانَتْ قُرَيْشٌ وَأَهْلُ الْحِجَازِ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَهُ تَخْفِيفًا ; وَلِذَلِكَ أَكْثَرُ مَا يَرِدُ تَخْفِيفُهُ مِنْ طُرُقِهِمْ كَابْنِ كَثِيرٍ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ فُلَيْحٍ، وَكَنَافِعٍ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ وَرْشٍ وَغَيْرِهِ، وَكَأَبِي جَعْفَرٍ مِنْ أَكْثَرِ رِوَايَاتِهِ وَلَا سِيَّمَا رِوَايَةُ الْعُمَرِيِّ، عَنْ أَصْحَابِهِ، عَنْهُ، فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يَكَدْ يُحَقِّقُ هَمْزَةً وَصْلًا، وَكَابْنِ مُحَيْصِنٍ قَارِئِ أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ مَعَ ابْنِ كَثِيرٍ وَبَعْدِهِ، وَكَأَبِي عَمْرٍو، فَإِنَّ مَادَّةَ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَنْ أَهْلِ الْحِجَازِ، وَكَذَلِكَ عَاصِمٌ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ الْأَعْشَى، عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرٍ مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّ رِوَايَتَهُ تَرْجِعُ إِلَى ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ،
وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ مَنْ كَانَتْ لُغَتُهُ تَخْفِيفَ الْهَمْزِ، فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَنْطِقُ بِالْهَمْزِ إِلَّا فِي الِابْتِدَاءِ، وَالْقَصْدُ أَنَّ تَخْفِيفَ الْهَمْزِ لَيْسَ بِمُنْكَرٍ وَلَا غَرِيبٍ، فَمَا أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْقُرَّاءِ إِلَّا وَقَدْ وَرَدَ عَنْهُ تَخْفِيفُ الْهَمْزِ، إِمَّا عُمُومًا وَإِمَّا خُصُوصًا، كَمَا قَدَّمْنَا ذِكْرَهُ فِي الْأَبْوَابِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ِ، وَقَدْ أَفْرَدَ لَهُ عُلَمَاءُ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ أَنْوَاعًا تَخُصُّهُ، وَقَسَّمُوا تَخْفِيفَهُ إِلَى وَاجِبٍ وَجَائِزٍ، وَكُلُّ ذَلِكَ أَوْ غَالِبُهُ وَرَدَتْ بِهِ الْقِرَاءَةُ، وَصَحَّتْ بِهِ الرِّوَايَةُ، إِذْ مِنَ الْمُحَالِ أَنْ يَصِحَّ فِي الْقِرَاءَةِ مَا لَا يَسُوغُ فِي الْعَرَبِيَّةِ، بَلْ قَدْ يَسُوغُ فِي الْعَرَبِيَّةِ مَا لَا يَصِحُّ فِي الْقِرَاءَةِ ; لِأَنَّ الْقِرَاءَةَ سُنَّةٌ مُتَّبَعَةٌ، يَأْخُذُهَا الْآخِرُ عَنِ الْأَوَّلِ، وَمِمَّا صَحَّ فِي الْقِرَاءَةِ وَشَاعَ فِي الْعَرَبِيَّةِ الْوَقْفُ بِتَخْفِيفِ الْهَمْزِ وَإِنْ كَانَ يُحَقَّقُ فِي الْوَصْلِ ; لِأَنَّ الْوَقْفَ مَحَلُّ اسْتِرَاحَةِ الْقَارِئِ وَالْمُتَكَلِّم  ِ ; وَلِذَلِكَ حُذِفَتْ فِيهِ الْحَرَكَاتُ وَالتَّنْوِينُ، وَأُبْدِلَ فِيهِ تَنْوِينُ الْمَنْصُوبَاتِ  ، وَجَازَ فِيهِ الرَّوْمُ وَالْإِشْمَامُ وَالنَّقْلُ وَالتَّضْعِيفُ، فَكَانَ تَخْفِيفُ الْهَمْزِ فِي هَذِهِ الْحَالَةِ أَحَقَّ وَأَحْرَى. قَالَ ابْنُ مِهْرَانَ: وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ: هَذَا مَذْهَبٌ مَشْهُورٌ وَلُغَةٌ مَعْرُوفَةٌ، يُحْذَفُ الْهَمْزُ فِي السَّكْتِ - يَعْنِي الْوَقْفَ - كَمَا يُحْذَفُ الْإِعْرَابُ فَرْقًا بَيْنَ الْوَصْلِ وَالْوَقْفِ. قَالَ: وَهُوَ مَذْهَبٌ حَسَنٌ. وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ: لُغَةُ أَكْثَرِ الْعَرَبِ الَّذِينَ هُمْ أَهْلُ الْجَزَالَةِ وَالْفَصَاحَةِ تَرْكُ الْهَمْزَةِ السَّاكِنَةِ فِي الدَّرْجِ وَالْمُتَحَرِّك  َةِ عِنْدَ السَّكْتِ . ثم قال : وَتَخْفِيفُ الْهَمْزِ فِي الْوَقْفِ مَشْهُورٌ عِنْدَ عُلَمَاءِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ، أَفْرَدُوا لَهُ بَابًا وَأَحْكَامًا، وَاخْتَصَّ بَعْضُهُمْ فِيهِ بِمَذَاهِبَ عُرِفَتْ بِهِمْ وَنُسِبَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَمَا نُشِيرُ إِلَيْهِ - إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى -. وَقَدِ اخْتَصَّ حَمْزَةُ بِذَلِكَ مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّ قِرَاءَتَهُ اشْتَمَلَتْ عَلَى شِدَّةِ التَّحْقِيقِ وَالتَّرْتِيلِ وَالْمَدِّ وَالسَّكْتِ، فَنَاسَبَ التَّسْهِيلُ فِي الْوَقْفِ ; وَلِذَلِكَ رَوَيْنَا عَنْهُ الْوَقْفَ بِتَحْقِيقِ الْهَمْزِ إِذَا قَرَأَ بِالْحَدْرِ، كَمَا سَنَذْكُرُهُ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ. هَذَا كُلُّهُ مَعَ صِحَّةِ الرِّوَايَةِ بِذَلِكَ عِنْدَهُ وَثُبُوتِ النَّقْلِ بِهِ لَدَيْهِ. فَقَدْ قَالَ فِيهِ سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيِّ: مَا قَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ حَرْفًا مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا بِأَثَرٍ.

(2) ولحمزة وهشام بخلفه في الهمزة الثانية من (لُؤْلُؤٌ) أربعة أوجه هي الإبدال واوًا خالصة مع السكون ، والإبدال مع الروم ، والتسهيل بين بين مع الروم ،  ، والوجه الرابع لهشام هو التحقيق كالجمهور كما سيأتي .

(3) قال في النشر(1/ 466):"إِذَا وَقَفْتَ بِالْبَدَلِ فِي الْمُتَطَرِّفِ بَعْدَ الْأَلِفِ نَحْوُ (جَاءَ، وَالسُّفَهَاءُ، وَمِنْ مَاءٍ) فَإِنَّهُ يَجْتَمِعُ أَلِفَانِ، فَإِمَّا أَنْ تَحْذِفَ إِحْدَاهُمَا لِلسَّاكِنَيْنِ أَوْ تُبْقِيَهُمَا ; لِأَنَّ الْوَقْفَ يَحْتَمِلُ اجْتِمَاعَ السَّاكِنَيْنِ. فَإِنْ حَذَفْتَ إِحْدَاهُمَا فَإِمَّا أَنْ تُقَدِّرَهَا الْأُولَى أَوِ الثَّانِيَةَ، فَإِنْ قَدَّرْتَهَا الْأُولَى فَالْقَصْرُ لَيْسَ إِلَّا لِفَقْدِ الشَّرْطِ، إِلَّا أَنَّ الْأَلِفَ تَكُونُ مُبْدَلَةً مِنْ هَمْزَةٍ سَاكِنَةٍ، وَمَا كَانَ كَذَلِكَ فَلَا مَدَّ فِيهِ كَأَلِفِ (يَأْمُرُ، وَيَأْتِيَ) وَإِنْ قَدَّرْتَهَا الثَّانِيَةَ جَازَ الْمَدُّ وَالْقَصْرُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَغَيُّرِ السَّبَبِ، فَهُوَ حَرْفُ مَدٍّ قَبْلَ هَمْزٍ مُغَيَّرٍ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ آخِرَ بَابِ الْمَدِّ، وَإِنْ أَبْقَيْتَهُمَا مَدَدْتَ مَدًّا طَوِيلًا. وَقَدْ يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَكُونَ مُتَوَسِّطًا لِمَا تَقَدَّمَ فِي سُكُونِ الْوَقْفِ، كَذَلِكَ ذَكَرَهُ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ عُلَمَائِنَا كَالْحَافِظِ أَبِي عَمْرٍو وَأَبِي مُحَمَّدٍ مَكِّيٍّ وَأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ شُرَيْحٍ وَأَبِي الْعَبَّاسِ الْمَهْدَوِيِّ، وَصَاحِبِ تَلْخِيصِ الْعِبَارَاتِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ." ا هـ .
(4) الأصلي : ما كانَتْ جَميعُ حروفِهِ أصْلِيَّةً (ف أو ع أو ل) الكلمة ، الزائد : ما ليس من أصول الكلمة . 

(4) وينبغي أن لا يخلط القارئ بين هذا القسم وبين ما سبق ذكره من الهمز الساكن الموسط بزائد قبله فإن حكمه الإبدال حرف مد من جنس حركة ما قبله بلا خلاف لحمزة وقفًا ، قال في النشر (1/430 ، 431) :" وَالْمُتَوَسِّط  ُ بِغَيْرِهِ عَلَى قِسْمَيْنِ: مُتَوَسِّطٌ بِحَرْفٍ، وَمُتَوَسِّطٌ بِكَلِمَةٍ. فَالْمُتَوَسِّط  ُ بِحَرْفٍ يَكُونُ قَبْلَهُ فَتْحٌ نَحْوُ (فَأْوُوا، وَأْتُوا) وَلَمْ يَقَعْ قَبْلَهُ ضَمٌّ وَلَا كَسْرٌ، وَالْمُتَوَسِّط  ُ بِكَلِمَةٍ يَكُونُ قَبْلَهُ ضَمٌّ نَحْوُ (قَالُوا ايتِنَا، وَالْمَلِكُ ايتُونِي) وَكَسْرٌ نَحْوُ (الَّذِي اؤْتُمِنَ، وَالْأَرْضِ ايتِنَا) وَفَتْحٌ نَحْوُ (الْهُدَى ايتِنَا، وَقَالَ ايتُونِي) فَهَذِهِ أَنْوَاعُ الْهَمْزِ السَّاكِنِ، وَتَخْفِيفُهُ أَنْ يُبْدَلَ بِحَرَكَةِ مَا قَبْلَهُ، إِنْ كَانَ قَبْلَهُ ضَمٌّ أُبْدِلَ وَاوًا، وَإِنْ كَانَ قَبْلَهُ كَسْرٌ أُبْدِلَ يَاءً، وَإِنْ كَانَ قَبْلَهُ فَتْحٌ أُبْدِلُ أَلِفًا، وَكَذَلِكَ يَقِفُ حَمْزَةُ مِنْ غَيْرِ خِلَافٍ عَنْهُ فِي ذَلِكَ إِلَّا مَا شَذَّ فِيهِ ابْنُ سُفْيَانَ، وَمَنْ تَبِعَهُ مِنَ الْمَغَارِبَةِ كَالْمَهْدَوِيِ  ّ، وَابْنِ شُرَيْحٍ، وَابْنِ الْبَاذِشِ مِنْ تَحْقِيقِ الْمُتَوَسِّطِ بِكَلِمَةٍ لِانْفِصَالِهِ وَإِجْرَاءِ الْوَجْهَيْنِ فِي الْمُتَوَسِّطِ بِحَرْفٍ لِاتِّصَالِهِ، كَأَنَّهُمْ أَجْرَوْهُ مَجْرَى الْمُبْتَدَأِ، وَهَذَا وَهْمٌ مِنْهُمْ وَخُرُوجٌ عَنِ الصَّوَابِ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْهَمَزَاتِ وَإِنْ كُنَّ أَوَائِلَ الْكَلِمَاتِ فَإِنَّهُنَّ غَيْرُ مُبْتَدَآتٍ؛ لِأَنَّهُنَّ لَا يُمْكِنُ ثُبُوتُهُنَّ سَوَاكِنَ إِلَّا مُتَّصِلَاتٍ بِمَا قَبْلَهُنَّ ; فَلِهَذَا حُكِمَ لَهُنَّ بِكَوْنِهِنَّ مُتَوَسِّطَاتٍ. أَلَا تَرَى أَنَّ الْهَمْزَةَ فِي (فَأْوُوا، وَأْمُرْ، وَقَالَ ايتُونِي) كَالدَّالِّ فِي (فَادْعُ) وَالسِّينِ فِي (فَاسْتَقِمْ) وَالرَّاءِ فِي (قَالَ ارْجِعْ) فَكَمَا أَنَّهُ لَا يُقَالُ: إِنَّ الدَّالَ وَالسِّينَ وَالرَّاءَ فِي ذَلِكَ مُبْتَدَآتٌ وَلَا جَارِيَاتٌ مَجْرَى الْمُبْتَدَآتِ، فَكَذَلِكَ هَذِهِ الْهَمَزَاتُ، وَإِنْ وَقَعْنَ فَاءً مِنَ الْفِعْلِ، إِذْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ فَاءٍ تَكُونُ مُبْتَدَأَةً، أَوْ جَارِيَةً مَجْرَى الْمُبْتَدَأِ، وَمِمَّا يُوَضِّحُ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ مَنْ كَانَ مَذْهَبُهُ تَخْفِيفَ الْهَمْزِ السَّاكِنِ الْمُتَوَسِّطِ غَيْرَ حَمْزَةَ كَأَبِي عَمْرٍو، وَأَبِي جَعْفَرٍ، وَوَرْشٍ فَإِنَّهُمْ خَفَّفُوا ذَلِكَ كُلَّهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ خُلْفٍ عَنْ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ، بَلْ أَجْرَوْهُ مَجْرَى يُؤْتَى وَيُؤْمِنُ وَيَأْلَمُونَ، فَأَبْدَلُوهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ فَرْقٍ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ غَيْرِهِ، وَذَلِكَ وَاضِحٌ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ."

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

*قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-**248 –** وَعَنْهُ**(**حمزة**)** تَسْهِيلٌ كَخَطِّ الْمُصْحَفِ* *...** فَنَحْوُ مُنْشُونَ مَعَ الضَّمِّ احْذِفِ*
بعد أن انتهى الناظم من الكلام عن مذهب حمزة القياسي في الوقف ، شرع في الكلام عن مذهبه الرسمي في الوقف على الهمز ، ويقصد بالتسهيل مطلق التغيير ؛ ولهذا استدرك شيخنا الطيب الطبيب سعيد صالح حفظه الله فقال : كان الأولى أن يقول : وعنه تخفيف ..... الخ .
وهذا المذهب الرسمي يعتمد على الرسم العثماني للكلمات القرآنية المهموزة ؛ فإن وافق الوقف رسم المصحف الإمام أخذ به ، وإلا فلا ، ثم ضرب مثالًا لما حُذِفَ هَمْزُهُ في المصحف العثماني ، وبناءً عليه يأخذ به حمزة وقفًا ، فقال : ((*فَنَحْوُ مُنْشُونَ مَعَ الضَّمِّ احْذِفِ*)) يعني كلمة (المُنشِئُونَ) (الواقعة : 72) ، ونحوها  مثل : (مُتَّكِئُونَ) (يس : 56) ، (مُسْتَهْزِئُون  ) (البقرة : 14) ، (وَيَسْتَنْبِئُ  نَكَ) (يونس : 53) ، (وَالصَّابِئُون  ) (المائدة : 69) ،  (فَمَالِئُونَ) (الصافات : 66 ، الواقعة : 53) ، (لِيُطْفِئُوا) (الصف : 8) ، وقف حمزة – على مذهب الرسم – بحذف الهمز وضم ما قبله هكذا : (المُنشُونَ) ، (مُتَّكُونَ) ، (مُسْتَهْزُونَ) ، (وَيَسْتَنْبُون  كَ) ، (وَالصَّابُونَ) ، (فَمَالُونَ) ، (لِيُطْفُوا)  ويوافقه أبو جعفر - على الحذف - وقفًا ووصلًا في جميع الأمثلة السابقة مع خلف ابن وردان في (المُنشِئُونَ) ، ويوافقهما نافع في حذف همز (وَالصَّابِئُون  ) .
وقد تقدم في الحالة السابقة – على المذهب القياسي – وجهان لحمزة وقفًا : الأول هو التسهيل بين بين عملًا بقوله ((*وَغَيْرُ هُذَا بَيْنَ بَيْنَ)) وهو مذهب سيبويه * ، والثاني هو الإبدال ياءً   
عملًا بقوله : ((*وَنُقِلْ* *...** يَاءٌ كَيُطْفِئُوا ، وَوَاوٌ كَسُئِلْ)) وهو مذهب الأخفش .*
وأما (مُّتَّكِئِينَ) (الكهف : 31) ، (المُسْتَهْزِئِ  نَ) (الحجر : 95) ، (وَالصَّابِئِين  ) (البقرة : 62) ، (الحج : 17) ، (خَاسِئِينَ) (البقرة : 65) ، (بِرُءُوسِكُمْ) (المائدة : 6)  فليس لحمزة فيهما وقفًا إلا وجهان : التسهيل على القياس ؛ عملًا بقوله ((*وَغَيْرُ هُذَا بَيْنَ بَيْنَ)) وهو مذهب سيبويه  ،* والحذف على الرسم ؛ عملًا بقوله : *وَعَنْهُ**(**حمزة**)** تَسْهِيلٌ كَخَطِّ الْمُصْحَفِ .* ويوافقه أبو جعفر على وجه الحذف في (مُّتَّكِئِينَ) ، (المُسْتَهْزِئِ  نَ) ، (وَالصَّابِئِين  ) ، ويوافقهما نافع في حذف همز (وَالصَّابِئِين  )  .
*قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-**249 -** وَأَلِفُ النَّشْأَةِ مَعْ وَاوِ كُفَا* *...** هُزْؤًا وَيَعْبَؤُا الْبَلَؤُا الضُعَفَا*
هذا استئناف لكلام جديد في مذهب حمزة في الوقف وفقًا للرسم ، ذكر الناظم أمثلة لبعض الكلمات مما ينبغي مراعاة الرسم فيها وقفًا لحمزة : (*النَّشْأَةَ*) (الواقعة : 62 ، العنكبوت : 20 ، النجم : 47) ، رسمت بالألف ؛ فيقف عليها حمزة بالألف المدية على لغة من يلقي حركة الهمز إلى الساكن قبلها ثم يبدل الهمز الساكن : (*النَّشْأَةَ*) ....... : (*النَّشَأْةَ*) ........ : (*النَّشَاةَ*) على وزن (كَمَاة) ، وهذا معنى قوله : ((*وَأَلِفُ النَّشْأَةِ)) .*
وقد جمع الإمام الخرَّاز - رحمه الله - مواضع الهمز المتوسط والمتطرف المحذوف بعد سكون وما يستثنى منه في نظمه الماتع "مورد الظمآن" فقال : 
فَصْلٌ وَمَا بَعْدَ سُكُونٍ حُذِفَا ... مَا لَمْ يَكُ السَّاكِنُ وَسْطًا أَلِفَا
كَمِلْءُ يَسْئَلُونَ والنَّبِيءِ ... شَيْئًا وَسُوءًا سَاءَ مَعْ قُرُوءِ
إِلَّا حُرُوفًا خَرَجَتْ عَنْ حُكْمِهَا ... فَصُوِّرَتْ بِأَلِفٍ فِي رَسْمِهَا
وَهْيَ تَنُوأُ مَعَ حَرْفِ السُّوأَى ... أَنْ كَذَّبُوا وَمِثْلُهَا تَبُوأُ
وَالنَّشْأَةَ الثَّلَاثُ أَيْضًا وَاخْتُلِفْ ... فِي رَسْمِ يَسْأَلُونَ عَنْ عَنِ السَّلَفْ
وَمَوْئِلًا بِالْيَا .............
*يعني بذلك أن الهمزة لا ترسم إن سكن ما قبلها - إلا إذا كان الساكن قبل الهمز ألفًا متوسطة – ومثال ذلك :*
*1- (مِّلْ الأَرْضِ)* (آل عمران : 91) .
ويقف عليه حمزة وهشام بخلفه بثلاثة أوجه : نقل حركة الهمزة إلى الساكن قبلها (اللام) ثم يسكنان اللام للوقف ، والروم والإشمام ، ويوافقهما على هذه الأوجه وقفًا الأصبهاني وابن وردان بخلفه ، وقد تقدم هذا عند قول الناظم : ((وَمِلْءُ الَاصْبَهَانِي مَعْ عِيسَى اخْتُلِفْ)) ، والوجه الرابع لهشام : التحقيق كالجمهور . 
*2- (يَسْلُونَ)* (الذاريات : 12)* ، (يَسْلُونَكَ)* (البقرة : 189 ، 215 ، 217 ، 219 ، 220 ، 222 ، 273 ، المائدة : 4 ، الأعراف : 187 ، الأنفال : 1 ، الإسراء : 85 ، الكهف : 83 ، طه : 105 ، النازعات : 42) .
وقف عليهما حمزة بالنقل فقط .
*3- (النَّبِيّ) (نَبِيّ) (نَبِيًّا)* حيث وقعت ، ويقف عليها حمزة وهشام كالجمهور ، ولا يهمزها إلا نافع كما تقدم عند قوله : ((بَابَ النَّبِيِّ وَالنُّبُوَّةِ الْهُدَى)) .
*4- (شَيْــًا) (شَيٍ) (شَيٌ)* حيث وقعت .
وقف حمزة وهشام بخلفه على (شَيْءٍ – المجرور) بأربعة أوجه ؛ الوجه الأول والثاني : النقل مع الإسكان المحض (شَيْ) والروم ، والثالث والرابع : الإدغام مع الإسكان المحض (شَيّ) والروم ، والوجه الخامس لهشام هو التحقيق كالجمهور .
وأما (شَيْئًا – المنصوب) فقد وقف عليه حمزة بالنقل (شَيَا) والإدغام (شَيَّا) .
وأما (شَيْءٌ – المرفوع) فقد وقف عليه حمزة وهشام بخلفه بستة أوجه ؛ الوجه الأول والثاني والثالث: النقل مع الإسكان المحض (شَيْ) والروم والإشمام ، والرابع والخامس والسادس : الإدغام مع الإسكان المحض (شَيّ) والروم والإشمام ، والوجه السابع لهشام هو التحقيق كالجمهور .
وإذا قرأ إدريس وحفص وابن ذكوان بالسكت على (شَيْءٍ- المجرور) ، (شَيْءٌ – المرفوع) فإنه يتعين لهم الروم مع السكت وقفًا . 
*4- (سُوًا) (سُوٌ) (سُوٍ)* حيث وقعت . 
(سُوءَ- المنصوبة بلا تنوين) وقف عليها حمزة وهشام بخلفه بالنقل (سُو) ، والإدغام (سُوّ)  ، والوجه الثالث لهشام هو التحقيق كالجمهور . 
وأما (سُوءًا- المنونة مع النصب) فقد وقف عليها حمزة بالتسهيل مع المد والقصر .
وأما (سُوءٌ ، سُوءُ) فقد وقف عليها حمزة وهشام بخلفه بستة أوجه : الأول والثاني : النقل (سُو) مع الإسكان المحض ، ومع الروم ، ومع الإشمام . والثالث والرابع : الإدغام (سُوّ) مع الإسكان المحض ، ومع الروم ، ومع الإشمام ، والوجه السابع لوقف هشام هو التحقيق كالجمهور . 
وأما (سُوءِ ، سُوءٍ - سَوْءِ ، سَوْءٍ) فقد وقف عليها حمزة وهشام بخلفه بأربعة أوجه : الأول والثاني : النقل (سُو - سَو) مع الإسكان المحض ، ومع الروم ، والثالث والرابع : الإدغام (سُوّ - سَوّ) مع الإسكان المحض ، ومع الروم . والوجه الخامس لوقف هشام هو التحقيق كالجمهور .
*5-(سَا)* حيث وقعت (مواضعها : النساء : 22 ، 38 ، المائدة : 66 ، الأنعام : 31 ، 136 ، الأعراف : 177 ، التوبة : 9 ، النحل : 25 ، 59 ، الإسراء : 32 ، طه : 101 ، الشعراء : 173 ، النمل : 58 ، العنكبوت : 4 ، الصافات : 177 ، الجاثية : 21 ، المجادلة : 15 ، المنافقون : 2) .
وقف حمزة وهشام بخلفه على (سَاءَ) بثلاثة الإبدال ، والوجه الرابع لوقف هشام هو التحقيق كالجمهور .
* 6-(قُرُوِ)* (البقرة : 228) وقف حمزة وهشام بخلفه على (قُرُوءٍ) بإبدال الهمزة واوًا ثم يدغمان الواو التي قبلها فيها مع السكون المحض ، ومع الروم ، والوجه الثالث لوقف هشام هو التحقيق كالجمهور .
*ويخرج عن هذه القاعدة كلمات خمس رسمت بالألف وواحدة بالياء ، والكلمات هي :*
1- *(لَتَنُوأُ)* (القصص : 76) . وقف عليه حمزة وهشام بخلفه : بالنقل (لَتَنُوْ) مع الإسكان المحض ومع الروم ومع الإشمام ، والإدغام (لَتَنُوّ) مع الإسكان المحض ومع الروم ومع الإشمام . والوجه السابع لوقف هشام هو التحقيق كالجمهور .
2- (*السُّوأَى* أَنْ كَذَّبُوا) (الروم : 10) .
وقف عليه حمزة بوجهين : الأول نقل حركة الهمزة إلى الواو التي قبلها مع حذف الهمزة فيصير النطق بسين مضمومة بعدها واو مفتوحة مخففة وبعد الواو ألف ممالة : (السُّوَى) ، والثاني الإبدال والإدغام فيصير النطق بسين مضمومة بعدها واو مفتوحة مشددة ثم ألف ممالة : (السُّوَّى) .
3- *(تَبُوأَ)* (المائدة : 29) .
وقف عليه حمزة وهشام بخلفه بوجهين : الأول نقل حركة الهمزة إلى الواو قبلها مع حذف الهمزة فيصير النطق بواو مفتوحة بعد الباء ثم تسكن للوقف : (تَبُوْ) ، والثاني إبدال الهمزة واوًا ثم إدغام الواو التي قبلها فيها فيصير النطق بواو مشددة مفتوحة ثم تسكن للوقف : (تَبُوّ) .
4- *(النَّشْأَةَ)* (الواقعة : 62 ، العنكبوت : 20 ، النجم : 47) . تقدم الكلام عن وقف حمزة عليها . 
5- *(يَسْئَلُونَ)* (الأحزاب : 20) رسمت بالألف في بعض المصاحف : (يَسْالُونَ) ، وهو الصواب وقال به الناظم في النشر ووافقه المتولي وغيره ؛ لتوافق رواية رويس : (يَسَّائَلُونَ) ، فيقف عليه حمزة – على الرسم بحذف الهمزة – بالألف المدية على لغة من يلقي حركة الهمز إلى الساكن قبلها ثم يبدل الهمز الساكن هكذا : (يَسْأَلُونَ) ....... : (يَسَأْلُونَ) ....... : (يَسَالُونَ) بفتح السين بعدها ألف مدية .
6- *(مَوْئِلًا)* (الكهف : 58) رسمت بالياء .
وقف عليه حمزة بوجهين ، الأول : نقل حركة الهمزة إلى الواو التي قبلها ثم يحذف الهمزة ؛ فيصير النطق بواو مكسورة وبعدها اللام : (مَوِلَا) ، والثاني : إبدال الهمزة واوًا ثم إدغام الواو التي قبلها فيها ؛ فيصير النطق بواو مشددة مكسورة : (مَوِّلَا) .
ثم قال الناظم الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله : ((*مَعْ وَاوِ كُفَا* *...** هُزْؤًا وَيَعْبَؤُا الْبَلَؤُا الضُعَفَا*)) أي يصح الوقف بالواو - على هذا المذهب الرسمي - في الكلمات التالية : (كُفْؤًا-على قراءة حمزة) (الإخلاص : 4)  ، و (هُزْؤًا- على قراءة حمزة) (البقرة : 67 ، 231 ، المائدة 57 ، 58 ، الكهف : 56 ، الكهف : 106 ، الأنبياء : 36 ، الفرقان : 41 ، لقمان : 6 ، الجاثية : 9 ، 35) .
وقد تقدم لوقف حمزة في (النَّشْأَةَ) ، (كُفْؤًا) ، (هُزْؤًا)  وجه على المذهب القياسي ، وهو : نقل حركة الهمزة إلى الساكن قبلها ثم حذف الهمزة ، هكذا : (النَّشَةَ) ، (كُفَا) ، (هُزَا) ؛ عملًا بقوله : *((وَإِنْ يُحَرَّكْ عَنْ سُكُونٍ فَانْقُلِ))* .
قوله : ((*وَيَعْبَؤُا الْبَلَؤُا الضُعَفَا*)) كذلك يصح الوقف بالواو - على هذا المذهب الرسمي - في الكلمات التالية : (يَعْبَأُ) (الفرقان : 77) ، و (البَلاءُ) (الصافات : 106) ، (بَلاءٌ) (الدخان : 33) ، و (الضُّعَفَاءُ-المرفوع) (إبراهيم : 21) ، (غافر : 47) هكذا : (كُفْوَا) ، (هُزْوَا) ، (يَعْبَوُ) ، (البَلاوُ) ، (بَلاوُ) ، (الضُّعَفَاوُ) ؛ مراعاةً للرسم ، مع جواز الروم والإشمام بشروطهما .
فمثلًا : (البَلاؤُاْ) (الصافات : 106) ، (بَلاؤٌاْ) (الدخان : 33) ، و (الضُّعَفَاؤُاْ-المرفوع) ، (جَزَاؤُاْ) (المائدة : 29 ، 33 ، الشورى : 40 ، الحشر : 17 على المعمول به عندنا) يقف حمزة وهشام بخلفه بسبعة أوجه على الرسم : إبدال الهمز واوًا مضمومة ثم تُسَكَّنُ للوقف ؛ فتجري عليها ثلاثة المد (القصر والتوسط والإشباع) مع السكون المحض ، ومثلها مع الإشمام ، فهذه ستة أوجه ، والوجه السابع هو الروم مع القصر ، وقد تقدم لوقف حمزة خمسة أوجه على المذهب القياسي :  ثلاثة الإبدال والتسهيل بروم مع المد والقصر ؛ فيصير له فيها ونحوها اثنا عشر وجهًا .
وقد جمع الإمام الخرَّاز - رحمه الله - مواضع الهمز المتطرف المرسوم على واو في نظمه الماتع "مورد الظمآن" فقال :
فَصْلٌ ، وفي بَعْضِ الَّذِي تَطَرَّفَا ... في الرَّفعِ واوٌ ثُمَّ زاَدُوا أَلِفَا
فَعُلَمَاؤُا الْعُلَمَاؤُا يَبْدَؤُا ... والضُّعَفَاؤُا المَوْضِعاَنِ يَنْشَؤُا
وشُفَعَاؤُا يَعْبَؤُا الْبَلَاؤُا ... ثُمَّ بِلَا لَامٍ مَعًا أَنْبَاؤُا
جَزَاؤُا الَاوَّلَانِ فِي الْعُقُودِ ... وسُورةِ الشُّورَى مِنَ المَعْهُودِ
ومِثْلُهَا لِابْنِ نَجَاحٍ ذُكِرَا ... فِي الْحَشْرِ وَالدَّانِي خِلَافًا أَثَرَا
وَعَنْهُمَا أيْضًا خِلَافٌ مُشْتَهِرْ ... فِي سُورَةِ الْكَهْفِ وطه وَالزُّمَرْ
ومَعَ أُولَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الْمَلَؤُا ... فِي النَّمْلِ عَن ْكُلٍّ ولَفْظُ تَفْتَؤُا
وبُرَءَاؤُا مَعَهُ دُعَاؤُا ... فِي الطَّوْلِ والدُّخَانِ قُلْ بَلَاؤُا
ويَتَفَيَّؤُا كَذَاَ يُنَبَّؤُا ... وفِي سِوَى التَّوْبَةِ جَاءَ نَبَؤُا
ثُمَّتَ فِيكُمْ شُرَكَاؤُا يَدْرَؤُا ... وشُرَكَاؤُا شَرَعُوا وتَظْمَؤُا
وَأَتَوَكَّؤُا وَمَا نَشَاؤُا ... فِي هُودَ والْخِلَافُ فِي أَبْنَاؤُا
وَعَنْ أَبِي دَاَوُدَ أَيْضًا ذُكِرَا ... فِي لَفْظِ أَنْبَاؤُا الَّذِي فِي الشُّعَرَا
وَفِــــــــــي يُـــــــنَــــ  ــبَّــــــــــ  ـوُا فـِــــــــــــ  ــــــــي الْـعَــــقِـــ  ـــــــــــــيـ  ـــــلَــــــــ  ــــــةِ أُلِـــــــــــ  ـــــــــفْ ... وَلَـــــــــــ  ـــــــيْــــــ  ـــــــــــسَ قَـــــــــــــ  ــبـْــــــــــ  ـلَ الـْـــــــوَاو  ِ فِـــــــــــــ  ـيـــــــــــــ  ـهِــــــــــــ  ـــنَّ أَلِــــــــــف  ْ ، والعمل عندنا على رسم الهمز على الواو في الكلمات التالية :
1- (عُلَمَاؤاْ ((الشعراء : 197) ، (الْعُلَمَاؤاْ ((فاطر : 28) : وقف حمزة وهشام فيه كالوقف على (البَلَاؤُاْ) (الصافات : 106) .
2- (يَبْدَؤُاْ) في جميع مواضعها (يونس : 3 ، 34 ، النمل : 64 ، الروم : 11 ، 27) .
ولهشام وحمزة فيه وفي أمثاله وقفا حمسة أوجه: إبدالها ألفا على القياس. وإبدالها واوا ساكنة مع السكون المحض والإشمام والروم على الرسم وتسهيلها بالروم. 
3- (الضُّعَفَاؤُاْ-المرفوع) (إبراهيم : 21) ، (غافر : 47) .
4- (يَنْشَؤُاْ) (الزخرف : 18) : وقف حمزة وهشام عليه مثل : (يَبْدَؤُاْ) .
5- (شُفَعَاؤُاْ) (الروم : 13فقط) : وقف حمزة وهشام فيه كالوقف على (البَلَاؤُاْ) (الصافات : 106) .
6- (يَعْبَؤُاْ) (الفرقان : 77) : وقف حمزة وهشام عليه مثل : (يَبْدَؤُاْ) .
7- (البَلَاؤُاْ) (الصافات : 106) : سبق ذكر وقف حمزة وهشام عليه .
8- (بَلاؤُاْ) (الدخان : 33) : وقف حمزة وهشام فيه كالوقف على (البَلَاؤُاْ) (الصافات : 106) .
9- (أَنْبَاؤُاْ) (الأنعام : 5) ، (الشعراء : 6) : وقف حمزة وهشام فيه كالوقف على (البَلَاؤُاْ) (الصافات : 106) مع تحقيق الهمزة الأولى ، ويضاف إليه وجه السكت على الساكن قبله فتصير أربعة وعشرين وجهًا .
10- (جَزَاؤُاْ) (المائدة : 29 ، 33 ، الشورى : 40 ، الحشر : 17) : وقف حمزة وهشام فيه كالوقف على (البَلَاؤُاْ) (الصافات : 106) .
11- (الْمَلَؤُاْ) (المؤمنون : 24 ، النمل : 29 ، 32 ، 38) فقط : وقف حمزة وهشام عليه مثل : (يَبْدَؤاْ) .
12- (تَفْتَؤُاْ) (يوسف : 85) : وقف حمزة وهشام عليه مثل : (يَبْدَؤاْ) .
13- (بُرَءَاؤُاْ) (الممتحنة : 4) .
وقف عليه حمزة بتسهيل الهمزة الأولى ، وله في الثانية اثنا عشر وجهًا – على الرسم – وهي التي في (البَلَاؤُاْ) (الصافات : 106) . ويوافقه هشام بخلفه في الثانية فقط ، والوجه الثالث عشر لهشام هو التحقيق كالجمهور .
14- (دُعَاؤُاْ) (غافر: 50) : وقف حمزة وهشام فيه كالوقف على (البَلَاؤُاْ) (الصافات : 106) .
15- (يَتَفَيَّؤُاْ) (النحل : 48) : وقف حمزة وهشام عليه مثل : (يَبْدَؤُاْ) .
16- (يُنَبَّؤُاْ) (القيامة : 13 فقط) : وقف حمزة وهشام عليه مثل : (يَبْدَؤُاْ) .
17- (نَبَؤُاْ) (إبراهيم : 9 ، ص : 21 ، التغابن : 5 فقط) : وقف حمزة وهشام عليه مثل : (يَبْدَؤُاْ) .
18- (شُرَكَاؤُاْ) (الأنعام : 94 ، الشورى : 21) فقط : وقف حمزة وهشام فيه كالوقف على (الْبَلَاؤُاْ) (الصافات : 106) .  
19- (وَيَدْرَؤُاْ) (النور : 8) : وقف حمزة وهشام عليه مثل : (يَبْدَؤُاْ) .
20- (تَظْمَؤُاْ) (طه : 119) : وقف حمزة وهشام عليه مثل : (يَبْدَؤُاْ) .
21- (أَتَوَكَّؤُاْ) (طه : 18) : وقف حمزة وهشام عليه مثل : (يَبْدَؤُاْ) .
22- (نَشَاؤُاْ) (هود : 87) فقط : وقف حمزة وهشام فيه كالوقف على (البَلَاؤُاْ) (الصافات : 106) .
23- (أَبْنَاؤُاْ) (المائدة : 18) : وقف حمزة وهشام فيه كالوقف على (البَلَاؤُاْ) (الصافات : 106) .
24- (يُـــــــنَـــ  ــبَّـــــــــ  ـؤُاْ) (القيامة : 13) : وقف حمزة وهشام عليه مثل : (يَبْدَؤُاْ) .
*قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-**250 -** وَيَاءَ مِنْ آنَا نَبَاءِ الْ وَرِيَّا* *...** تُدْغَمُ مَعْ تُؤْوِي ، وَقِيلَ رُؤْيَا*
انتقل الناظم إلى مذهب حمزة في الوقف على الهمز المرسوم على الياء ، فذكر مثالين لذلك ؛ ليبين الوقف عليهما بالياء على الرسم ، والمثالان هما : (وَمِنْ آنَائِ) (طه : 130) ، (مِن نَّبَئِ) (الأنعام : 34- فقط) مع جواز الروم بشروطه ؛
* فمثلًا : (وَمِنْ آنَائِ)* (طه : 130) فيها لحمزة وقفًا على وجه السكت سبعة وعشرون وجها : له في الهمزة الأولى ثلاثة أوجه ، هي : النقل والتحقيق مع السكت ، وبدون السكت ، وله في الثانية تسعة أوجه : (خمسة القياس) ؛ وهي الإبدال ألفًا مديّة مع القصر والتوسط والإشباع ثم التسهيل بروم مع المد والقصر ، ثم (أربعة الرسم) ؛ وهي إبدال الهمزة ياء خالصة ساكنة مع القصر والتوسط والإشباع ، ثم القصر مع الروم ؛ فإذا ضربت تسعة الثانية في ثلاثة الأولى كانت النتيجة سبعة وعشرين وجهًا .
ولحمزة وقفًا على وجه ترك السكت ثمانية عشر وجها ، وذلك بإسقاط وجه السكت في الهمزة الأولى مع تسعة الثانية ؛ فإذا ضربت تسعة الثانية في وجهي الأولى (النقل والتحقيق بلا سكت) كانت النتيجة ثمانية عشر وجهًا) . ويوافق هشامٌ بخلفه حمزة في الثانية المتطرفة فقط ؛ فيكون لهشام تسعة أوجه ، والعاشر له التحقيق كالجمهور .
وأما *(مِن نَّبَئِ)* (الأنعام : 34- فقط) ، ففيه لحمزة وهشام بخلفه في الوقف عليه على الرسم وجهان ؛ هما : إبدال الهمزة ياءً خالصة على الرسم مع السكون والروم ، وعلى القياس وجهان ؛ هما : إبدال الهمزة ألفًا ، وتسهيلها مع الروم ، والوجه الخامس لهشام هو التحقيق كالجمهور .
*وقد جمع الإمام الخرَّاز - رحمه الله - مواضع الهمز المتطرف المرسوم على ياء في نظمه الماتع "مورد الظمآن" فقال :*
فَصْلٌ وَيَاءٌ زِيدَ مِنْ تِلْقَاىءِ ... وَقَبْلَ ذِي الْقُرْبَى أَتَى إِيتَاىءِ
وَقَبْلُ فِي الْأَنْعَامِ قُلْ مِنْ نَبَاىءِ ... وَمَا خَفَضْتَ مِنْ مُضَافِ مَلَإِ
بَأَيْيِّكُمْ أَوْ مِنْ وَرَاىءِ ثُمَّ مِنْ ... ءَاناىءِ مَعْ حَرْفِ بِأَيْيدٍ أَفَائِنْ
وَالْـــــــــغ  َـــــــــــازِ فِـــــــــــــ  ــي الـــــــــــــ  ـــــــرُّومِ مَــــــــعــــ  ـــــــــــًا لِـــــــــقَــ  ـــــــــــــاى  ءِ ... وَالْـــــيـَــ  ـــــــــــاءُ عَـــــــــــــ  ـــنْ كُـــــــــــــ  ــــــلٍّ بِـــلَــــــــ  ــــفْـــــــــ  ـــــظِ الَّـــــــئِــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ي *، والعمل عندنا على رسم الياء الزائدة في الكلمات التالية :* 
1- (مِنْ تِلْقَاىءِ) (يونس : 15) .
وقف عليه حمزة وهشام بخلفه بتسعة أوجه : (خمسة القياس) وهي إبدال الهمزة ألفا مع القصر والتوسط والمد ثم التسهيل بالروم مع المد والقصر ، و(أربعة الرسم) وهي إبدال الهمزة ياء خالصة ساكنة للوقف مع القصر والتوسط والمد ، والروم مع القصر . والوجه العاشر لهشام هو التحقيق كالجمهور .
2- (وَإِيتَاىءِ ذِي القُرْبَى) (النحل  : 90) .
كالوقف على (تِلْقَاىءِ) (يونس : 15) ، ولكن يزيد لحمزة في الهمزة الأولى ما له من التحقيق والتسهيل ؛ وبذلك يكون له ثمانية عشر وجها .
3- (مِنْ نَبَاىءِ) (الأنعام : 34) . وسبق بيان وقف حمزة وهشام عليها .
4- (فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَإِيْهِ) (الأعراف : 103 ، يونس : 75 ، هود : 97 ، المؤمنون : 46 ، القصص : 32 ، الزخرف : 46) ، (وَمَلَإِيْهِمْ) (يونس : 83) . وقف حمزة عليها بالتسهيل فقط .
6- (بِأَيْيِكُمُ المَفْتُونُ) (القلم : 6) 
ويقف عليها حمزة بتحقيق الهمزة وإبدالها ياءً خالصة. 
7- (مِنْ وَرَاىءِ) (الشورى : 51) . وفيها لحمزة وهشام وقفًا ما لهما في (تِلْقَاىءِ) (يونس : 15) . 
8- (وَمِنْ آنَائِ) (طه : 130) ، وسبق بيان وقف حمزة وهشام عليها .
9- (بَنَيْنَاهَا بِأَيْيدٍ) (الذاريات : 47) . ولحمزة في الوقف عليه تحقيق الهمزة وإبدالها ياء خالصة. 
10- (أَفَإِيْن مَّاتَ) (آل عمران :  144) ، (أَفَإِيْن مِّتَّ) (الأنبياء : 34) .
لحمزة فيهما وقفا وجهان : التسهيل والتحقيق في الهمزة الثانية.
11- (بِلِقَاىءِ) (الروم : 8) ، (وَلِقَاىءِ) (الروم : 16) .
وفيها لحمزة وهشام وقفًا ما لهما في (تِلْقَاىءِ) (يونس : 15) . 
12- (الَّـــــــئِـ  ــــــــــــــ  ي) (الأحزاب : 4 ، المجادلة : 2) ، (وَالَّـــــــئ  ــــــــــــــ  ــي) (الطلاق : 4) .  
ولحمزة في الوقف عليه تسهيل الهمزة مع المد والقصر. 
ثم قال الناظم رحمه الله : ((*وَرِيَّا* *...** تُدْغَمُ مَعْ تُؤْوِي ، وَقِيلَ رُؤْيَا*)) 
أي وكذلك وقف حمزة – رسمًا - على (*وَرِءْياً)* (مريم : 74) بإبدال الهمزة ياءًا ساكنة ثم إدغامها في الياء التي تليها هكذا : (رِيَّا) ؛ لرسمها بياء واحدة ، وقد تقدم له وجه الوقف – قياسًا - بالإبدال ياءًا مدّيّة من غير إدغام : (رِييَا) ؛ عملًا بقوله : ((*فَإِنْ يُسَكَّنْ بِالَّذِي قَبْلُ ابْدِلِ*)) .
وكذلك وقف حمزة – رسمًا - على (وَ*تُؤْوِي) (الأحزاب : 51) ،* (*تُؤْوِيهِ) (المعارج : 13)* بإبدال الهمزة واوًا ساكنة ثم إدغامها في الواو التي تليها هكذا : (تُوِّي) ؛ لرسمها بواو واحدة ، وقد تقدم له وجه الوقف – قياسًا - بالإبدال واوًا مدّيّة من غير إدغام : (تُووِي) ؛ عملًا بقوله : ((*فَإِنْ يُسَكَّنْ بِالَّذِي قَبْلُ ابْدِلِ*)) .
قوله : ((*وَقِيلَ رُؤْيَا*)) أي حكى بعض علماء الرسم القرآني رسم *(رُؤْيَا*) مضمومة الراء بواو واحدة ، ومواضعها في القرآن الكريم هي : (رُؤيَاكَ) (يوسف : 5) ، (رُؤْيَايَ) ، (لِلرُّؤْيَا) (يوسف : 43 ، 100)  ، (الرُّؤْيَا) (الإسراء : 60 ، الصافات : 105 ، الفتح : 27) .
وبناءًا عليه يقف حمزة على باب *(رُؤْيَا*) بإبدال الهمزة واوًا ساكنة ثم إدغامها في الواو التي تليها هكذا : (رُيَّا) ؛ لرسمها بواو واحدة ، وقد تقدم له وجه الوقف – قياسًا - بالإبدال من غير إدغام : (رُويَا) ؛ عملًا بقوله : ((*فَإِنْ يُسَكَّنْ بِالَّذِي قَبْلُ ابْدِلِ*)) .
*قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-**251 -** وَبَيْنَ بَيْنَ إِنْ يُوَافِقْ ، وَاتْرُكِ* *...** مَا شَذَّ ، وَاكْسِرْ هَا كَأَنْبِئْهُمْ حُكِي*
أي إن أخذت لحمزة بموافقة الرسم العثماني فينبغي أن تقف بالتسهيل بين بين ؛ أَيْ: بَيْنَ الْهَمْزَةِ وَبين الحرف الذي مِنْهُ حَرَكَتُهَا ؛ فما رُسِمَ بياء نحو : (خَائِفِينَ) يقف عليه بالتسهيل  بين الهمزة المكسورة والياء المدية : (ء ِ ، ي) ، وما رُسِمَ بواو نحو : (شُرَكَاؤكُمْ) يقف عليه بالتسهيل بين الهمزة المضمومة والواو المدية : (ء ُ، و) ، وما رُسِمَ بالألف نحو : (وَأَرْسَلَ) يقف عليه بالتسهيل بين الهمزة المفتوحة والألف المدية : (ء َ، ا) ، وهذا ما ذهب إليه إمام النحاة سيبويه ، وهذا جزء من قواعد علماء الرسم في رسم الهمز ؛ فقد قال العلامة المارغني التونسي في دليل الحيران :

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

يتبع بإذن الله ...

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

" الأصل أن تكتب الهمزة بصورة الحرف الذي تئول إليه في التخفيف أو تقرب منه ما لم تكن أولا ، فتكتب حينئذ ألفًا ، وقد نظم ذلك ابن معطي فقال : وكتبوا الهمز على التخفيف ... واوًا لا بالألف المعروف . فإن كانت الهمزة تخفف ألفًا أو كالألف فقياسها أن تكتب (ا) ، وإن كانت تخفف ياءًا أو كالياء فقياسها أن تكتب ياءًا ، وإن كانت تخفف واوًا أو كالواو فقياسها أن تكتب واوًا ، وإن كانت تخفف بالحذف بنقل أو غيره فتحذف ، ما لم تكن أولا فتكتب حينئذ ألفًا سواء اتصل بها حرف زائد نحو : (سَأَصْرِفُ) أو لا نحو : (أَنْعَمْتَ) ؛ إشعارًا بحالة الابتداء ، هذا هو القياس في العربية وخط المصاحف ، وجاءت أحرف في بعض المصاحف خارجة عن القياس لمعنى مقصود ووجه مستقيم ، يعلمه من قدر للسلف الصالح قدرهم ، وعرف لهم حقهم رضي الله عنهم.(انظر دليل الحيران للمارغني ص232) .
*وقد تقدم من مذهب الأخفش النحوي* في الحالة الثَّامِنَة - مَضْمُومَةٌ بَعْدَ كَسْرٍ - نَحْوُ (لِيُطْفِئُوا) (الصف : 8) ، والرَّابِعَة - مَكْسُورَةٌ بَعْدَ ضَمٍّ - نَحْوُ (سُئِلَ) (البقرة : 108) وجه ثان ؛ وهو إبدال الهمز من جنس حركة ما قبله هكذا : ((لِيُطْفِيُوا ، سُوِلْ) ؛ لموافقة الرسم .
وكذلك في ما رسم بالواو نحو : (الضُّعَفَاؤُاْ) ، وما رسم بالياء نحو : (آنَائِ) التسهيل بروم (وفقًا للقياس) ، والإبدال واوًا خالصة في المثال الأول وياءًا خالصة في الثاني (لموافقة الرسم) .  1
قول الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :- ((وَاتْرُكِ ... مَا شَذَّ)) أي قف بما صح به النقل عن حمزة ، وليس ما ذكر – من المذهبين القياسي والرسمي – يعني إطلاق القواعد ؛ فلا يصح أن تقف على نحو : (خَائِفِينَ) بالياء المكسورة الخالصة ، أو على نحو : (شُرَكَاؤكُمْ) بالواو المضمومة الخالصة ، أو على نحو : (وَأَرْسَلَ) بالألف المدية الخالصة ، أو الوقف على نحو : (جَاءُوا) بحذف الهمز لعدم وجوده في الرسم ، أو الوقف على نحو : (أَوْلِيَاؤُهُ) بحذف الواو ، أو نحو ذلك مما لا يجوز ، لا لغةً ولا روايةً ، ولا يصح في ما سبق من أمثلة إلا التخفيف القياسي بين بين ، وفي : (وَأَرْسَلَ) وجه ثان ، وهو التحقيق ؛ لأنه متوسط بزائد كما سبق عند قوله : وَالْهَمْزُ الْأَوَّلُ إِذَا مَا اتَّصَلَا رَسْمًا ...فَعَنْ جُمْهُورِهِمْ قَدْ سُهِّلَا    
*ثم قال : ((وَاكْسِرْ هَا كَأَنْبِئْهُمْ حُكِي**))* أي حُكِيَ عن حمزة في الوقف على : (*أَنْبِئْهُم*) (البقرة : 33) ،  (*وَنَبِّئْهُمْ) (*الحجر : 51 ، القمر : 28) كسر الهاء ؛ لمناسبة الياء المبدلة عن همز قبلها : (*أَنْبِيهِم*) ، (*وَنَبِّيهِمْ) ،* ويفهم من قوله (حُكِي) عدم رجحان هذا الوجه ، وأن هناك وجهًا آخر هو ضم الهاء على الأصل ، وهو أصح كما قال - الناظم - في النشر(5) : (*أَنْبِيهُم*) ، (*وَنَبِّيهُمْ) .*
*ملحق في تكملة أحكام رسم الهمز* *من كتاب دليل الحيران على مورد الظمآن للعلامة المارغني التونسي (231 : 245)*
قال الإمام الخرّاز في مورد الظمآن :
وَهَاكَ حُكْمَ الْهَمْزِ فِي الْمَرْسُومِ ... وَضَبْطَهُ بِالسَّائِرِ الْمَعْلُومِ
فَأَوَّلٌ بَأَلِفٍ يُصَوَّرُ ... وَمَا يُزَادُ قَبْلُ لاَ يُعتَبَرُ
نَحْوُ بِأَنَّ وَسَأُلْقِي وَفَإِنْ ... وَبِمُرَادِ الْوَصْلِ بِالْيَاءِ لَئِنْ
ثُمَّ لِئَلَّا مَعْ أَئِفْكًا يَوْمَئِذْ ... أَئِنَّ مَعْ أَئِنَّكُمْ وَحِينَئِذْ
أَئِنْ أَئِنَّا الْأَوَّلَانِ وَكَذَا ... أَئِمَّةٌ وَالْمُزْنُ فِيهَا أَئِذَا
وَهَؤُلَاءِ ثُمَّ يَبْنَؤُمَّا ... وَأَؤُنَبِّئُ بِوَاوٍ حَتْمَا
"والمعنى أن الهمزة الواقعة أول الكلمة تصور ألفا سواء تحركت بالكسر أم بالفتح أم بالضم ، وأن ما يزاد قبل الهمز على بنية الكلمة كالباء والسين والفاء لا يعد من نفس الكلمة حتى تصير ألفه به متوسطة بل تبقى على حكم الابتداء ، فتصور ألفا سواء تحركت بالكسر أم بالضم أم بالفتح فمثال الهمزة المبتدأة مفتوحة ومضمومة ومكسورة : أنعمت وأولئك ، وإياك ، ومثال الهمزة التي قبلها مزيد مفتوحة ومضمومة ومكسورة : (بأن وسألقي وفإن) ، ويندرج في هذا الحكم أيضا همزة الوصل نحو الحمد لله ، اعبدوا الله فتصور ألفا ، وكذلك يندرج من الزيادات : (كأن ، وكأين) بناءًا على القول بزيادة الكاف على كلمتي : أن وأي بخلاف مذهب النحاة في جعلها بالتركيب جزءًا من الكلمة التي في أولها همزة كانت الهمزة في حكم المتوسطة لا المبتدأة ، وكذلك : الآن فإنه لما لزمته : أل نزلت فيه منزلة الجزء ، فلا يندرج  في قول الناظم وما يزاد قبل لا يعتبر كما لا يندرج فيه أيضا حرف المضارعة وميم اسم الفاعل واسم المفعول وهمزة الوصل نحو : تؤزهم ويؤتى وتأخذ ومؤمن ومأتيا ونحو : ايتوا وفاذن لحلول همزة الوصل فإن الهمزة في الجميع حكمها حكم المتوسطة ؛ لأن الأحرف المتقدمة عليها – وإن كانت زائدة – لكن يخل اشتراطها ببنية الكلمة ، ومعنى : (وما يزاد قبل لا يعتبر) أي ما لم ينزل منزلة الجزء من الكلمة ، ومما لا يخل إسقاطه ببنية الكلمة سواء استقل كيوم وحين من يومئذ ، وحينئذ ، واستثنى من ذلك اتفاق شيوخ النقل على أربع عشرة كلمة ، كتبت على إرادة وصلها بما قبلها فصارت الهمزة بذلك في حكم المتوسطة منها أربع كلمات اتصلت بما يمكن استقلاله ، وهي : يومئذ وحينئذ وهؤلاء ويبنؤم ، والعشرة الباقية اتصلت بما لا يمكن استقلاله ، وهي لئن ، ولئلا ، وأئفكا ، وأئنَّ ، وأئنكم ، وأئن وأئنا ، وأئمة ، وأئذا الذي في سورة المزن ، وأؤنبئكم ، أما : لئن فنحو : لئن أخرتني إلى يوم القيامة ، دخلت اللام الموطئة للقسم على إن الشرطية فكان قياسها الألف لكن لما نزل الجميع منزلة الكلمة الواحدة صارت الهمزة بذلك الاعتبار متوسطة فصورت ياءًا كالهمزة المكسورة بعد فتحة المكسورة حقيقة ، وأما لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة دخلت لام كي على أن لا فكان قياسها أن تصور ألفا لأنها مبتدأة لكن لما نزل الجميع منزلة الكلمة الواحدة صارت الهمزة بذلك الاعتبار متوسطة فصورت ياءًا كالهمزة المفتوحة بعد كسرة المتوسطة حقيقة ، وأما أئفكا آلهة في الصافات  فقد دخلت همزة الاستفهام على إفكا ففعل به ما فعل بلئن ، وأما يومئذ فقد أضيف يوم إلى إذ ثم فعل به مثل ما فعل بلئن ، وأما أئن بالشعراء ، وأئنكم بالأنعام وفي النمل والعنكبوت ، وفي فصلت دخلت همزة الاستفهام على إن وإنكم ثم سلك بهما مسلك أئفكا ، وعلم من ذكر الناظم أئنكم مع أئن عدم دخول أئنك في الصافات ؛ إذ لو أراد العموم لاكتفى بأئن المجرد عن المقترن بالضمير ، وأما حينئذ بالواقعة فقد فعل به ما فعل بيومئذ ، وأما أئن بيس فقد دخلت همزة الاستفهام على إن ثم سلك به مسلك أئفكا ، وأما أئنا بالنمل والصافات (الأولان) فقد دخلت همزة الاستفهام على إنا المركب من ضمير جماعة المتكلمين وأنّ المحذوفة النون الثانية ؛ لتوالي الأمثال ثم سلك به مسلك أئفكا ، وأما أءنا لمردودون – الثالث - في النازعات فلم تصور فيه الهمزة المكسورة ، وأما أئمة فأصله أَأْممة على وزن أفعلة جمع إمام كآلهة جمع إله وآنية جمع إناء ثم أريد إدغام الميم الأولى في الثانية فنقلت حركة الميم الأولى إلى الساكن قبلها فصار أئمة بكسر الثانية؛ فاقتضى القياس فيها أن تصور ياءًا ؛ لتوسطها تحقيقًا مكسورة بعد فتح ، وأما موضع سورة المزن (الواقعة) (أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا) مثل أئفكا ، وأما هؤلاء فأصلها أولاء ودخلت عليها هاء التنبيه فكان القياس أن تصور ألفا ؛ إذ هي مبتدأة اتصل بها كلمة (ها) لكن لما نزل الجميع منزلة الكلمة صارت الهمزة في حكم المتوسطة ، وهي بعد الألف فصورت واوا كالهمزة المضمومة بعد الألف المتوسطة حقيقة ، وما اقتضاه كلام الناظم من أن الواو المرسومة في هؤلاء صورة الهمزة هو مذهب أهل المصاحف ، وذهب النحاة إلى أنها زائدة كالواو في أولاء وأولوا وأولي ، وأن الهمزة غير مصورة ، وأما يبنؤم بطه أضيف ابن المنادى إلى أم فكان قياس همزة أم أن تصور ألفا ؛ إذ هي مبتدأة لكن لما نزل الجميع منزلة الكلمة الواحدة صارت بذلك التقدير في حكم المتوسطة فصورت واوًا أيضا كالهمزة المضمومة بعد فتحة المتوسطة حقيقة ، وأما موضع الأعراف (قال ابن أم) فقد صورت همزته ألفًا ، وهي منفصلة عن كلمة ابن في الرسم ، وأما أؤنبئكم  بآل عمران فقد دخلت همزة الاستفهام على أنبئكم ثم سلك به مسلك يبنؤم ، فجملة الكلمات الأربع عشرة منها ما صورت همزته واوًا ، وهو ثلاثة هؤلاء ويبنؤم وأؤنبئكم . ومنها ما صورت همزته ياءًا ، وهو باقي الكلمات ، وإنما صورت كذلك مراعاةً للغة من يجري هذا النوع من المبتدأة في التخفيف مجرى المتوسطة حقيقة  .
...........وَمَا بَعْدَ الْأَلِفْ ... فَرَسْمُهُ مِن نَّفْسِهِ كَمَا أَصِفْ
كَقَوْلِهِ دُعَاؤُكُمْ وَمَاؤُكُمْ ... وَنَحْوِ أَبْنَائِهِمُ نِسَاؤُكُمْ
وحَذْفِ الْبَعْضُ مِنَ اوْلِيَاءِ ... مَعْ مُضْمَرٍ وَأَلِفَ الْبِنَاءِ
رفْعًا وَجَرًّا وَجَزَاؤُ يُوسُفَا ... فِي الْمُقْنِعِ الْهَمْزُ قَلِيلًا حُذِفَا
وَنَـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــصُّ تَـــــــــــــ  ـــــــنْــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  زِيــــــــــــ  ـلٍ بِهَـــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــا  ذِي الْأَحْــــــــ  ـــرُفِ ... أَعْـــــــــــ  ـــــنــي جَـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــزاَؤُه  ُ بَـــــــــــــ  غَـــــــــــــ  يـْـــــــــرِ أَلِـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــفِ ، لما قدم أن الهمز الواقع بعد سكون لا تجعل له صورة، واستثنى من ذلك الهمز المتوسط الواقع بعد الألف المتوسطة، أفاد هنا حكم ذلك المستثنى، فأخبر مع إطلاق الحكم الذي يشير به إلى اتفاق شيوخ النقل بأن الهمز المتوسط الواقع بعد الألف المعهودة أول الفصل، وهي المتوسطة رسمه من نفسه، أي: ترسم صورته من جنس حركة نفسه، فإن كان مفتوحا صور ألفا، أو مضموما صور واوا، أو مكسورا صور ياء؛ لأن تخفيفه يكون بتسهيله بين نفسه وبين الحرف المجانس لحركته، ولا فرق في الألف المذكورة بين أن تكون محذوفة نحو: "الملائكة"، و: "أولئك". أو مرسومة كما في الأمثلة التي مثل بها الناظم في البيت الثاني وهي أربعة: ثلاثة همزتها مضمومة فقياسها أن تصور واوا وهي: "دعاؤكم". و: "ماؤكم". و: "نساؤكم". نحو: {لَوْلا دُعَاؤُكُمْ} ، {إِنْ أَصْبَحَ مَاؤُكُمْ غَوْرًا} ، {نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ} .
والرابع: همزته مكسورة فقياسها تصور ياء، وهو: "أبنائهم"، ولم يقع لفظ: "أبنائهم" في القرآن، قال بعضهم: مثل به لينبه على أن هذا الحكم عام لكتاب المصاحف والنحاة.
وإنما مثل للمضمومة والمكسورة بعد الألف وترك التمثيل للمفتوحة بعد الألف نحو: "جاءكم"، و: "نداء"، و: "غثاء"، لئلا يتوهم من تمثيله لها أنها صور تحقيقا مع أنها لا تصور؛ لأنها لو صورت لكانت صورتها ألفا، فيؤدي تصويرها إلى اجتماع صورتين وسيقول الناظم: وما يؤدي لاجتماع الصورتين: البيت، وإذا كانت الهمزة في: "نداء"، و"غثاء"، ونحوهما متوسطة لوقوع حرف لازم بعدها وصلا ووقفا، وهو تنوين المنصوب، ولكنه يبدل في الوقف ألفا ومعنى قول: الناظم كما أصف كما أذكر وأمثل.
ثم قال:
وحذف البعض من أولياء ... مع مضمر وألف البناء
رفعا وجرا وجزاء يوسفا ... في المقنع الهمز قليلا حذفا
ونص تنزيل بهذي الأحرف ... أعني جزاؤه بغير ألف
لما قدم أن الهمزة المتوسطة الواقعة بعد الألف المتوسطة تصور من جنس حركة نفسها، استدرك هنا ما خالف تلك القاعدة من الكلمات مع ذكر البعض أيضا ما يتعلق بذلك من حذف الألف، فأخبر في البيت الأول، وبعض الثاني مع إطلاق الحكم الذي يشير به اتفاق شيوخ النقل بأن بعض كتاب المصاحف حذف صورة الهمزة من لفظ: "أولياء". المصحوب، بضمير حال كونه مرفوعا، أو مجرورًا، وحذف ذلك البعض أيضا ألف البناء، أي: ألف بنية الكلمة وهو الألف الواقعة بعد الياء، وقد وقع "أولياء" المذكور في ستة مواضع: {أَوْلِيَاؤُهُم   الطَّاغُوتُ} 4. في "البقرة"، و {أَوْلِيَاؤُهُم   مِنَ الْإنْسِ} 5.
في "الأنعام"، و {إِنْ أَوْلِيَاؤُهُ إِلَّا الْمُتَّقُونَ} 1، في "الأنفال"، و {نَحْنُ أَوْلِيَاؤُكُمْ  } 2 في "فصلت"، و {لَيُوحُونَ إِلَى أَوْلِيَائِهِمْ  } 3، في "الأنعام". و {إِلَى أَوْلِيَائِكُمْ مَعْرُوفًا} 4، في "الأحزاب"، وفهم من قوله: "وحذف البعض". إلخ، إلى غير ذلك البعض من كتاب المصاحف أثبت صورة الهمزة، وألف البناء وهو كذلك، واحتار أبو داود تصوير الهمزة، وإثبات الألف وعلى ما اختاره العمل عندنا، واحترز الناظم بقوله: "مع مضمر"، من الخالي عنه نحو: "أولياء"، "أولئك"، وبقيد الرفع والجر عن المنصوب نحو: {وَمَا كَانُوا أَوْلِيَاءَهُ} 5، فإنه لا خلاف في عدم تصوير الهمزة فيهما، ثم تمم الناظم في قوله: "وجزاء يوسف"، إلخ، بقية ما خالف تلك القاعدة من الكلمات، فأخبر أن: جزاء يوسف، ذكر أبو عمرو في "المقنع" أن حذف صورة همزة قليل و: "جزاء يوسف"، ثلاث كلمات فيها وهي: {فَمَا جَزَاؤُهُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ كَاذِبِينَ، قَالُوا جَزَاؤُهُ مَنْ وُجِدَ فِي رَحْلِهِ فَهُوَ جَزَاؤُهُ} 6. وفهم من قوله: "قليلا حذفا" إن الكثير إثبات صورة الهمزة وهو كذلك، وسكت الناظم عن ثبوت صورة الهمزة لأبي داود في: "جزاء يوسف" لمجيئه عنده على القاعدة المتقدمة، من غير خلاف ثم أخبر بأن نصل التنزيل، في هذه الحروف، أي: كلمات: "جزاء يوسف"، الثلاث بغير ألف، أي: بحذف الألف بين الزاي وصورة الهمزة، وأخر الناظم حذف الألف في: "أولياء"، المذكورة وفي: "جزاء يوسف". إلى هنا للمناسبة، وإن كان محل حذف الألفات قد تقدم، والعمل عندنا في كلمات: "جزاء يوسف". الثلاث على تصوير الهمزة، وعلى حذف الألف بين الزاي وصورة الهمزة .
فَصْلٌ وَمِمَّا قَبْلَهَا قَدْ صُوِّرَتْ ... سَاكِنَةً وَطَرَفًا إِنْ حُرِّكَتْ
كَبَدَأَ الْخَلْقَ وَنَبِّئْ يُبْدِئُ ... جِئْتُمْ وَأَنْشَأْتُمْ يَشَأْ وَاللُّؤْلُؤُاْ
وَالْحَــــــــ  ــــــــــــَذْ  فُ فــــــــــــــ  ـــــِي الـــــــــــرُ  ّؤْيَــــــــــ  ـــــا وَفــــــــــــ  ـــــــــِي ادَّارَأْتُــــ  ـــــــــــــمْ ... وَالْــــخُــــ  ــــــلْـــــــ  ـــفُ فـــــــــِي امــْــــــــــ  ـتَـــــــــلَأ  ْتِ وَاطْمَأْنَنْتُ  مْ ، تكلم في هذا الفصل عن الهمزة الساكنة متوسطة ومتطرفة، وعلى المتطرفة المتحركة التي قبلها متحرك، وجمع الأنواع الثلاث في فصل واحد لاشتراكها في الحكم، فأخبر في البيت الأول مع إطلاق الحكم الذي يشير به إلى اتفاق شيوخ النقل بأن الهمزة تصور في الأنواع الثلاثة من جنس حركة ما قبلها، فإن كانت حركة ما قبلها فتحة صورت ألفا، أو ضمة صورت واوا، أو كسرة صورت ياء؛ لأنها إنما تخفف بإبدالها حرفا مجانسا لحركة ما قبلها، أما تخفيف الساكنة المتوسطة والمتطرفة بالإبدال فظاهر.
أما تخفيف الساكنة المتوسطة والمتطرفة بالإبدال فظاهر.
وأما تخفيف المتطرفة المتحركة، فهو في حال سكونها للوقف الذي هو محل الاستراحة، ولتخفيف الهمز.
واعلم أن صور الهمزة الساكنة متوسطة ومتطرفة، والمتطرفة المتحركة خمس عشرة، وذلك؛ لأن الهمزة الساكنة بقسميها تقع بعد الحركات الثلاث فهذه ست، والمتحركة المتطرفة تتحرك بالحركات الثلاث وما قبلها كذلك، فيتصور فيها تسعة من ضرب ثلاثة في مثلها تضم الست الأولى، فتكون خمس عشرة صورة وإلى تنوع ذلك أشار الناظم في البيت الثاني بتعدد الأمثلة من غير مراعاة ترتيب بل على حسب ما ساعده النظم، وترتيب ما حضر من أمثلتها مع إدراك أمثلة الناظم في نحو: "أنشأتم"، و: "جئتم"، و: "اللؤلؤ". ونحو: {إِنْ يَشَأْ} 1، و {نَبِّئْ عِبَادِي} 2، ونحو: {بَدَأَ الْخَلْقَ} 3. و: {بَادِيَ الرَّأْيِ} 4. في قراءة من همز: "بادئ". ونحو: {نَبَأُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ} 5. و {يَخْرُجُ مِنْهُمَا اللُّؤْلُؤُ} 6. و: {يُبْدِئُ} 7. و: {نَبَأِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ} 8. و: {لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ} 9. {اللُّؤْلُؤُ} 10.
ومن الساكنة المفتوح ما قبلها الهمزة في نحو: {فَأْتُوا} 11 {فَأْذَنُوا} 12.
{وَأْتَمِرُوا} 1؛ لأنها وإن كان ما قبلها في حكم المنفصل لكنه قام مقام همزة الوصل التي من بنية الكلمة، فأعطى له حكمها فصورت الهمزة الساكنة من جنس حركته كما صورت في نحو: {آيتُواْ} 2. و: {اؤْتُمِنَ} 3. من جنس حركة همزة الوصل.
فإن قلت: لم قالوا: إن الهمزة في نحو: {بَدَأَ} 4 و: {يَخْرُجُ مِنْهُمَا اللُّؤْلُؤُ} 5. و: {لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ} 6. صورت من جنس حركة ما قبلها، ولم يقولوا: صورت من جنس حركتها مع أنها متخذة مع ما قبلها في الحركة؟
فالجواب أنها لما صورت في نحو: {يُبْدِئُ} 7، ياء من جنس حركة ما قبلها قالوا: إنها صورت في نحو: {بَدَأَ} 8. و {اللُّؤْلُؤُ} 9. و {لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ} 10، من جنس حركة ما قبلها أيضا لتجري محلها على نسق واحد، وقوله الناظم: "إن حركت"، شرط في قوله، "وطرفا" ولا مفهوم لهذا الشرط؛ لأن تمثيله بالساكنة المتطرفة توضح أن شرط التحرك لا مفهوم له، وإنما ذكر لبيان المقصود حيث كانت الساكنة المتطرفة قد استفيد حكمها من الإطلاق السابق فلم تبق إلا المتطرفة المتحركة: وقوله: "ساكنة" حال من ضمير: "صورت"، و"طرفا" بمعنى متطرفة عطف على ساكنة، ولا يحسن هذا العطف حتى يقدر مع ساكنة وصف تقديره ساكنة متوسطة ومتطرفة، وكأن الكلام على القلب، وأصله، ومتحركة أن طرفت فأحوجه النظم إلى قلب ذلك.
ثم قال:
والحذف في الرؤيا وفي إدارأتم ... والخلف في امتلأت واطمأننتم
لما قدم أن الهمزة الساكنة متوسطة ومتطرفة تصور من جنس حركة ما قبلها، استثنى من تلك القاعدة مع إطلاق الحكم الذي يشير به إلى اتفاق شيوخ النقل أربعة ألفاظ كلها من قسم المتوسطة الساكنة، فأخبر بحذف صورة الهمزة فيها اثنان من غير خلاف، وهما: "الرؤيا". و: "ادارأتم". واثنان فيهما خلاف، وهما: "امتلأت". و: "اطمأننتم".
أما "الرؤيا" فكيفما وقع نحو: {لا تَقْصُصْ رُؤْياكَ} 1. {أَفْتُونِي فِي رُؤْيايَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لِلرُّؤْيا تَعْبُرُونَ} 2. {هَذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيايَ} 3. {الرُّؤْيا الَّتِي أَرَيْنَاكَ} 4. {قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ الرُّؤْيا} 5. {الرُّؤْيا بِالْحَقِّ} 6.
وأما "ادارأتم" ففي "البقرة": {فَادَّارَأْتُم   فِيهَا} 7، وقد نص الشيخان على حذف صورة الهمزة في هذين اللفظين.
وأما "امتلأت" ففي "ق": {هَلِ امْتَلأْتِ} 8. وقد ذكر الشيخان اختلاف المصاحف في إثبات صورة همزة وحذفها، وكلام أبي عمرو يقتضي رجحان حذف الصورة، واختار أبو داود إثباتها.
وأما "اطمأننتم" ففي "النساء": {فَإِذَا اطْمَأْنَنْتُمْ فَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ} 9.
وقد ذكر الشيخان اختلاف المصاحف أيضا في تصوير همزه، وعدم تصويره ومقتضى كلامهما رجحان التصوير، والعمل عندنا على تصوير الهمزة في: {امْتَلأْتِ} 10. و {اطْمَأْنَنْتُم  } 11.
تنبيه: لم يذكر الناظم الخلاف في تصوير الهمزة الساكنة ألفا في: {أَخْطَأْنَا} 12. آخر "البقرة"، وعدم تصويرها، وقد ذكره أبو داود في التنزيل، وقال: و"إلى إثبات الألف أميل". وبإثباتها جرى العمل عندنا. (بتصرف من كتاب دليل الحيران على مورد الظمآن للعلامة المارغني التونسي (231 : 245) .
*قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :-*

*252 -** وَأَشْمِمَنْ وَرُمْ بِغَيْرِ الْمُبْدَلِ* *...** مَدًّا ، وَآخِرًا بِرَوْمٍ سَهِّلِ*
*253 -** بَعْدَ مُحَرَّكٍ ، كَذَا بَعْدَ أَلِفْ* *...** وَمِثْلُهُ خُلْفُ* *هِشَامٍ** فِي الطَّرَفْ*
أي يجوز الإشمام والروم - بشروطهما - في كل أحوال التخفيف القياسي والرسمي إلا إن خفف الهمز بالإبدال مدًّا فلا روم ولا إشمام ؛ ومن ذلك ما ذكرنا أمثلته من قبل :
1- النقل نحو : (دِفُ ، شَيِ ، شَيُ) .
2- الإدغام نحو : (شَيٍّ ، شَيٌّ ، قُرُوّ) .
3- المبدل واوًا أو ياءًا خالصتين على الرسم نحو : (شُرَكَاوُ ، أَبْنَاوُ) ، (آنَايِ ، تِلْقَايِ) .
4- المبدل واوًا أو ياءًا خالصتين على القياس (على مذهب الأخفش) نحو : (لُولُوِ ، يُبْدِيُ) .
ومعلوم أن الإشمام في المرفوع والمضموم فقط ، والروم في المرفوع والمضموم والمجرور والمكسور فقط ، ولا روم ولا إشمام في المنصوب والمفتوح ، وسيأتي هذا تفصيلا في باب الْوَقْفِ عَلَى أَوَاخِرِ الْكَلِمِ . 
وأما عند الإبدال مع المد فلا يجوز الروم ولا الإشمام كما في نحو : (هؤلا ، نَشَا ، السَّمَا) .
ثم قال الناظم رحمه الله : *((وَآخِرًا بِرَوْمٍ سَهِّلِ . بَعْدَ مُحَرَّكٍ))* أي يصح في الهمز المخفف الواقع بعد محرك آخر الكلمة أن يسهل مع الروم بشرطه ، نحو : (شَاطِئِ ،  يُبْدِئُ ، امْرِئٍ) ،
وكذلك يصح في الهمز المخفف الواقع بعد ألف آخر الكلمة أن يسهل مع الروم بشرطه مع المد والقصر ، نحو : (السُّفَهَاءُ ، الضُّعَفَاؤُاْ ، السَّمَاءِ ، أُولَاءِ) .
ثم قال الناظم رحمه الله : ((*وَمِثْلُهُ خُلْفُ* *هِشَامٍ** فِي الطَّرَفْ**))* أي ونقل عن هشام أنه يوافق حمزة في التخفيف القياسي والرسمي في الهمز المتطرف بخلف عنه ، وبذلك يكون لهشام في الهمز المتطرف وجهان : الأول التخفيف كحمزة ، والثاني التحقيق كالجمهور ، ولا خلاف عن هشام في تحقيق الهمز المتوسط كالجمهور ، والله أعلم .
فائدة : وجه وقف هشام على الهمز المتطرف بالتحقيق من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على الشاطبية والتيسير ؛ إذ ليس لهشام في ذلك من الحرز والتيسير إلا التخفيف ، قال العلامة الإبياري رحمه الله :-
وَلِهِشَامٍ حَقِّقَنْ فِي الطَّرَفِ ... انتهى .

(5) قال في النشر : " (وَاخْتَلَفَ) أَئِمَّتُنَا فِي تَغْيِيرِ حَرَكَةِ الْهَاءِ مَعَ إِبْدَالِ الْهَمْزَةِ يَاءً قَبْلَهَا فِي قَوْلِهِ: (أَنْبِئْهُمْ) فِي الْبَقَرَةِ وَ (نَبِّئْهُمْ) فِي الْحِجْرِ، فَكَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ يَرْوِي كَسْرَهَا لِأَجْلِ الْيَاءِ كَمَا كُسِرَ لِأَجْلِهَا فِي نَحْوِ (فِيهِمْ، وَيُؤْتِيهِمْ) فَهَذَا مَذْهَبُ أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ مُجَاهِدٍ، وَأَبِي الطِّيبِ ابْنِ غَلْبُونَ، وَابْنِهِ أَبِي الْحَسَنِ، وَمَنْ تَبِعَهُمْ. وَكَانَ آخَرُونَ يَقْرَؤُنَهَا عَلَى ضَمَّتِهَا ; لِأَنَّ الْيَاءَ عَارِضَةٌ، أَوْ لَا تُوجَدُ إِلَّا فِي التَّخْفِيفِ فَلَمْ يَعْتَدُّوا بِهَا، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ ابْنُ مِهْرَانَ، وَمَكِّيٌّ، وَالْمَهْدَوِيِ  ّ، وَابْنُ سُفْيَانَ، وَالْجُمْهُورُ، وَقَالَ أَبُو الْحَسَنِ بْنُ غَلْبُونَ: كِلَا الْوَجْهَيْنِ حَسَنٌ. وَقَالَ صَاحِبُ " التَّيْسِيرِ ": وَهُمَا صَحِيحَانِ. وَقَالَ فِي " الْكَافِي ": الضَّمُّ أَحْسَنُ.
(قُلْتُ) : وَالضَّمُّ هُوَ الْقِيَاسُ، وَهُوَ الْأَصَحُّ، فَقَدْ رَوَاهُ مَنْصُوصًا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَزِيدَ الرِّفَاعِيُّ صَاحِبُ سُلَيْمٍ، وَإِذَا كَانَ حَمْزَةُ ضَمَّ هَاءَ (عَلَيْهِمْ، وَإِلَيْهِمْ، وَلَدَيْهِمْ) مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ الْيَاءَ قَبْلَهَا مُبْدَلَةٌ مَنْ أَلِفٍ، فَكَانَ الْأَصْلُ فِيهَا الضَّمَّ: فَضَمُّ هَذِهِ الْهَاءَ أَوْلَى وَآصَلُ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ. " (1/ 431 ، 432) قلت : هذا في (أَنْبِئْهُم) (البقرة : 33) ، (وَنَبِّئْهُمْ) (الحجر : 51 ، القمر : 28) فعلا أمرٍ ، بسكون الهمز ، وينبغي أن ينتبه القارئ لهذا الشرط ولا يدخل معه الهمز المضموم كما في : (يُنَبِّئُهُمُ) (المائدة : 14 ، الأنعام : 159 ، المجادلة : 7) ، (فَيُنَبِّئُهُم) (الأنعام : 108 ، النور : 64 ، لقمان : 23 ، المجادلة : 6) ، (تُنَبِّئُهُم) (التوبة  : 64) فإنه لا يصح الوقف في هذه الكلمات إلا بضم الهاء مع تسهيل الهمزة أو إبدالها ياءًا خالصة كما تقدم في قوله : ((وَبَعْدَ كَسْرَةٍ وَضَمٍّ أَبْدِلَا ... إِنْ فُتِحَتْ يَاءً وَوَاوًا مُسْجَلًا .
وَغَيْرُ هُذَا بَيْنَ بَيْنَ ، وَنُقِلْ ... يَاءٌ كَيُطْفِئُوا ، وَوَاوٌ كَسُئِلْ)) .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

*سئل شيخنا الدكتور سعيد صالح زعيمة حفظه الله : متى يتفق حمزة وهشام ومتى يختلفان وقفًا ؟*
فقال : يتفق حمزة وهشام بخلفه إذا كانت الهمزة متطرفة ومفتوحة نحو (السماءَ) ، يتفقان في ثلاثة الإبدال ، ولهشام وجه رابع هو التحقيق كالجمهور ، وفي المجرور نحو : (السماءِ) ، والمرفوع نحو : (السماءُ) يتفقان في خمسة القياس : (ثلاثة الإبدال والتسهيل المرام مع المد والقصر) إلا أن حمزة عند التسهيل المرام مع المد يكون المد بمقدار ست حركات ، وأما هشام فبمقدار أربع حركات ؛ لأن حمزة يشبع المتصل وهشام يوسِّطُه ، ولهشام وجه سادس هو التحقيق كالجمهور ، ويخالف حمزة هشامًا في : (السَّيِّئْ) (فاطر : 43) ؛ فقد قرأها حمزة بإسكان الهمزة ؛ فإذا وصل أثبتها ساكنة كما قال الناظم رحمه الله : (وَالسَّيئِّ المَخْفُوضِ سَكِّنْهُ فِدَا) ، وإذا وقف عليها حمزة فله فيها وجه واحد ، وهو إبدال الهمزة ياءًا مدّيّة لسكونها وانكسار ما قبلها ، وأما هشام فله خمسة أوجه وقفًا ، الأول: كحمزة. والثاني: إبدال الهمزة ياء مكسورة مع الروم . والثالث: تسهيلها بين بين مع الروم ، والوجه الرابع : تحقيق الهمزة الساكنة كالجمهور . الوجه الخامس : تحقيق الهمزة الساكنة مع الروم كالجمهور .
*مسائل في وقف حمزة على بعض الكلمات*
*-* قال المصنف في النشر : *(مَسْأَلَةُ: يُنْشِئُ)* *(الرعد : 12 ، العنكبوت : 20)* ، وَشِبْهُهُ مِمَّا وَقَعَتِ الْهَمْزَةُ فِيهِ مَضْمُومَةً بَعْدَ كَسْرٍ، قِيلَ: فِيهَا خَمْسَةُ أَوْجُهٍ، أَحَدُهَا إِبْدَالُ الْهَمْزَةِ يَاءً سَاكِنَةً؛ لِسُكُونِهَا وَقْفًا بِحَرَكَةِ مَا قَبْلَهَا عَلَى التَّخْفِيفِ الْقِيَاسِيِّ، وَإِبْدَالُهَا يَاءً مَضْمُومَةً عَلَى مَا نُقِلَ مِنْ مَذْهَبِ الْأَخْفَشِ، فَإِنْ وَقَفَ بِالسُّكُونِ فَهُوَ مُوَافِقٌ لِمَا قَبْلَهُ لَفْظًا. وَإِنْ وَقَفَ بِالْإِشَارَةِ جَازَ الرَّوْمُ وَالْإِشْمَامُ فَتَصِيرُ ثَلَاثَةَ أَوْجَهٍ، وَالرَّابِعُ: رَوْمُ حَرَكَةِ الْهَمْزَةِ فَتُسَهَّلُ بَيْنَ الْهَمْزَةِ وَالْوَاوِ عَلَى مَذْهَبِ سِيبَوَيْهِ وَغَيْرِهِ، وَخَامِسُهَا: الْوَجْهُ الْمُعْضِلُ، وَهُوَ تَسْهِيلُهَا بَيْنَ الْهَمْزَةِ وَالْيَاءِ عَلَى الرَّوْمِ.
وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ: (مِنْ شَاطِئِ، وَلِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ) ، وَنَحْوُهُ مَا وَقَعَتِ الْهَمْزَةُ فِيهِ مَكْسُورَةً بَعْدَ كَسْرٍ، يَجُوزُ فِيهَا ثَلَاثَةُ أَوْجُهٍ (أَحَدُهَا) إِبْدَالُ الْهَمْزَةِ يَاءً سَاكِنَةً بِحَرَكَةِ مَا قَبْلَهَا؛ لِسُكُونِ الْوَقْفِ عَلَى الْقِيَاسِ، وَيَاءً مَكْسُورَةً بِحَرَكَةِ نَفْسِهَا عَلَى مَذْهَبِ التَّمِيمِيِّين  َ، فَإِنْ وَقَفَ بِالسُّكُونِ فَهُوَ مُوَافِقٌ مَا قَبْلَهُ لَفْظًا. وَإِنْ وَقَفَ بِالْإِشَارَةِ وَقَفَ بِالرَّوْمِ يَصِيرُ وَجْهَيْنِ (وَالثَّالِثُ) تَسْهِيلٌ بَيْنَ بَيْنَ عَلَى رَوْمِ حَرَكَةِ الْهَمْزَةِ، أَوِ اتِّبَاعِ الرَّسْمِ عَلَى مَذْهَبِ مَكِّيٍّ وَابْنِ شُرَيْحٍ، وَتَجِئُ هَذِهِ الْأَوْجُهُ الثَّلَاثَةُ فِيمَا رُسِمَ بِالْيَاءِ مِمَّا وَقَعَتِ الْهَمْزَةُ فِيهِ مَكْسُورَةً بَعْدَ فَتْحٍ، وَهُوَ (مِنْ نَبَاءِي الْمُرْسَلِينَ) كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ، وَيُزَادُ عَلَيْهَا التَّخْفِيفُ الْقِيَاسِيُّ، وَهُوَ إِبْدَالُهَا أَلِفًا لِسُكُونِهَا وَقْفًا وَانْفِتَاحِ مَا قَبْلَهَا، فَتَصِيرُ أَرْبَعَةَ أَوْجُهٍ، وَأَمَّا مَا رُسِمَ بِغَيْرِ يَاءٍ نَحْوُ (عَنِ النَّبَإِ الْعَظِيمِ) فَلَيْسَ فِيهِ سِوَى وَجْهَيْنِ: إِبْدَالُهَا أَلِفًا عَلَى الْقِيَاسِ، وَالرَّوْمُ بِتَسْهِيلٍ بَيْنَ بَيْنَ، وَلَا يَجُوزُ إِبْدَالُهَا يَاءً عَلَى مَذْهَبِ التَّمِيمِيِّين  َ لِمُخَالَفَةِ الرَّسْمِ وَالرِّوَايَةِ، إِلَّا أَنَّ أَبَا الْقَاسِمِ الْهُذَلِيَّ أَجَازَ فِي (مِنْ مَلْجَأٍ) الْيَاءَ، فَقَالَ فِيهِ بِيَاءٍ مَكْسُورَةٍ لِلْكَسْرَةِ.(قُ  لْتُ) (ابن الجزري) : وَقِيَاسُ ذَلِكَ غَيْرُهُ وَلَا يَصِحُّ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ. 
وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ مَسْأَلَةُ (كَأَمْثَالِ اللُّؤْلُؤِ) ، وَنَحْوُهُ مِمَّا وَقَعَتِ الْهَمْزَةُ فِيهِ مَكْسُورَةً
بَعْدَ ضَمٍّ، قِيلَ: فِيهَا أَرْبَعَةُ أَوْجُهٍ: (أَحَدُهَا) إِبْدَالُ الْهَمْزَةِ وَاوًا سَاكِنَةً لِسُكُونِهَا وَضَمِّ مَا قَبْلَهَا عَلَى الْقِيَاسِ (وَالثَّانِي) إِبْدَالُهَا وَاوًا مَكْسُورَةً عَلَى مَا نُقِلَ مِنْ مَذْهَبِ الْأَخْفَشِ. فَإِنْ وَقَفَ بِالسُّكُونِ فَهُوَ كَالْأَوَّلِ لَفْظًا فَيَتَّحِدُ. وَإِنْ وَقَفَ بِالرَّوْمِ فَيَصِيرُ وَجْهَيْنِ (وَالثَّالِثُ) التَّسْهِيلُ، وَهُوَ مَسْأَلَةُ مَا بَيْنَ الْهَمْزَةِ وَالْيَاءِ عَلَى مَذْهَبِ سِيبَوَيْهِ وَالْجَمَاعَةِ (وَالرَّابِعُ) الْوَجْهُ الْمُعْضِلُ، وَهُوَ بَيْنَ الْهَمْزَةِ وَالْوَاوِ عَلَى الرَّوْمِ، وَأَمَّا مَا وَقَعَتِ الْهَمْزَةُ الْأَخِيرَةُ فِيهِ مَضْمُومَةً نَحْوُ (يَخْرُجُ مِنْهُمَا اللُّؤْلُؤُ) فَوَجْهَانِ (الْأَوَّلُ) إِبْدَالُهَا وَاوًا (وَالثَّانِي) تَسْهِيلُ الْأَخِيرَةِ بَيْنَ بَيْنَ عَلَى الرَّوْمِ كَمَا قَدَّمْنَا فِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ. فَإِنْ كَانَتِ الْأَخِيرَةُ مَفْتُوحَةً نَحْوُ (حَسِبْتَهُمْ لُؤْلُؤًا) فَوَجْهٌ وَاحِدٌ، وَهُوَ إِبْدَالُهُمَا وَاوَيْنِ، الْأُولَى سَاكِنَةٌ لِوُقُوعِهَا بَعْدَ ضَمَّةٍ، وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ (بَدَأَ، وَمَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ) وَنَحْوُهُ مِمَّا وَقَعَتِ الْهَمْزَةُ فِيهِ مَفْتُوحَةً بَعْدَ فَتْحٍ، فَفِيهِ وَجْهٌ وَاحِدٌ هُوَ إِبْدَالُهَا أَلِفًا، وَحُكِيَ فِيهِ وَجْهٌ ثَانٍ، وَهُوَ بَيْنَ بَيْنَ عَلَى جَوَازِ الرَّوْمُ فِي الْمَفْتُوحِ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ، وَهُوَ شَاذٌّ لَا يَصِحُّ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ. (النشر / 470 ،471) .
*- (مَسْأَلَةُ: قَالُوا آمَنَّا*) (البقرة : 14 ، 76 ، آل عمران 119 ، المائدة 41 ، 61 ، 111 ، الأعراف 121 ، طه 70 ، الشعراء 47 ، القصص: 53 ، سبأ 52 ، غافر 84)  الوقف عليها لحمزة – على المقروء به - بأربعة أوجه : التَّحْقِيقُ بلا سكْتِ ، والتحقيق مع السكت ، والنَّقْلُ ، والْإِدْغَامُ ، وأما  التَّسْهِيلُ بَيْنَ بَيْنَ عَلَى مَا ذَكَرَهُ الْحَافِظُ أَبُو الْعَلَاءِ، فهُوَ وجه ضَعِيفٌ .
*- (مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ- بالنصب)* (الأعراف : 3 ، الرعد : 16 ، الزمر : 3 ، الشورى : 6 ، 9 ، الأحقاف : 32) الوقف عليها لحمزة – على المقروء به – باثني عشر وجهًا : تحقيق الأولى بلا سكت ، والتحقيق مع السكت ، والنقل ، والإدغام ، ومع كل ثلاثة الإبدال في الثانية المتطرفة ، ويوافقه هشام فقط على ثلاثة إبدال المتطرفة بخلف عنه ، والوجه الرابع لهشام التحقيق كالجمهور .
*وأما (مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءُ - بالرفع)* (الأحقاف : 32) فله الأوجه المتقدمة ويزيد عليها التسهيل بروم مع المد والقصر على كل من الأوجه الأربعة في الهمزة الأولى دون امتناعات ، ويوافقه هشام فقط على خمسة القياس في المتطرفة بخلف عنه ، والوجه السادس لهشام التحقيق كالجمهور .
*- (مَسْأَلَةُ : بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ)* حيث وقعت ، فِيهَا على المقروء به ثمانية أَوْجُهٍ : في الهمزة الأولى التحقيق بلا سكت ومعه والنقل والإدغام ، ومع كلٍّ تسهيل الثانية مع المد والقصر ، وأما التسهيل بين بين فقد ذكره أبو العلاء ، وهو وجه ضعيف . 
*- (مَسْأَلَةُ: بِمَا أُنْزِلَ)* وَفِيهَا أربعة أَوْجُهٍ : التَّحْقِيقُ بلا سكت ، ومعه ، والتسهيل بَيْنَ بَيْنَ مَعَ الْمَدُّ وَالْقَصْرُ ، وَتَجِيءُ هَذِهِ الْأَرْبَعَةُ فِي نَحْوِ: (فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ) (البقرة : 17) مَعَ تَسْهِيل الثانية بِالْمَدِّ وَالْقَصْرِ، فَتُصْبِحُ سِتَّةً ؛ لشرط توافق المتصل والمنفصل في المد والقصر .
*-* *(مَسْأَلَةُ :كُلَّمَا أَضَاءَ)* (البقرة : 20)  في الأولى التحقيق بلا سكت ، ومعه ، وتسهيلها بين بين مع المد والقصر ، وكل ذلك مَعَ ثَلَاثَةِ إبدال المتطرفة ، فَتَبْلُغُ اثْنَي عَشَرَ وجهًا ويوافقه هشام وقفًا في ثلاثة إبدال المتطرفة فقط بخلف عنه ، والوجه الرابع لهشام هو التحقيق كالجمهور . 
*- (مَسْأَلَةُ : وَلاَ أَبْنَاءِ)* (الأحزاب : 55) في الأولى - لحمزة وقفًا - التحقيق بلا سكت ، ومعه ، وتسهيلها بين بين مع المد والقصر ، وكل من هذه الأوجه مَعَ خمسة القياس في الثانية المتطرفة  ؛ فَتَبْلُغُ عِشْرِينَ وجهًا ، لَكِنْ بإسقاط وجهي تصادم المنفصل مع المتصل ، تُصْبِحُ ثَمَانِيَةَ عَشَرَ وجهًا.
*- (مَسْأَلَةُ: فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِيهِمْ أَنْبَاوُا)* (الأنعام : 5) فِيهِ بِاعْتِبَارِ مَا تَقَدَّمَ فِي (شُرَكَاوُاْ، وَفِي أَمْوَالِنَا مَا نَشَاؤُاْ) أَرْبَعَةٌ وَعِشْرُونَ وَجْهًا وَهِيَ ترك السكت على الميم والسَّكْتِ عَلَيها ، وهذان الوجهان على كل من خمسة القياس ثلاثة الإبدال ، والتسهيل بروم مع المد والقصر ، وَكذا وجها الميم مع سبعة الرَّسْمِ، وَهِيَ الْمَدُّ وَالتَّوَسُّطُ وَالْقَصْرُ مَعَ إِسْكَانِ الْوَاوِ، وَهَذِهِ الثَّلَاثَةُ مع الْإِشْمَامِ وَالْقَصْرِ مَعَ الرَّوْمِ ، ويوافقه هشام في أوجه المتطرفة فقط بخلف عنه .
*- مَسْأَلَةُ (يَشَاءُ إِلَى)* (البقرة : 142 ، 213 ، يونس : 25 ، النور : 46) وَنَحْوُهُ ، فِيهِ لحمزة وقفًا أربعة أوجه : التحقيق بلا سكت والإبدال واوًا خالصة وتسهيلها مع المد والقصر .  
وَتَجْرِي هَذِهِ الأوجه فِي عَكْسِهِ فِي نَحْوِ (فِي الْأَرْضِ أُمَمًا) (الأعراف : 168) ، وكذا (فِي الْكِتَابِ أُولَئِكَ) (البقرة : 159) وفيه ونحوه سِتَّةَ أَوْجُهٍ : الأربعة السابقة في الهمزة الأولى : التحقيق بلا سكت والإبدال واوًا خالصة وتسهيلها مع المد والقصر ، وعلى كل تسهيل الثانية مع المد والقصر .
*- (مَسْأَلَةُ: قُلْ أَأَنْتُمْ)* (البقرة : 140) يَجِيءُ فِيهَا خَمْسَةُ أَوْجُهٍ) : أَحَدُهَا السَّكْتُ عَلَى اللَّامِ مَعَ تَسْهِيلِ الْهَمْزَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ (وَالثَّانِي) كَذَلِكَ مَعَ تَحْقِيقِهَا (وَالثَّالِثُ) عَدَمُ السَّكْتِ مَعَ تَسْهِيلِ الثَّانِيَةِ، وَلَا يَجُوزُ مَعَ التَّحْقِيقِ ، وغير ذلك لا يصح .
*- (مَسْأَلَةُ : قُلْ أَؤُنَبِّئِكُمْ  )* (آل عِمْرَانَ : 15) : فِي الْأُولَى التَّحْقِيقُ وَالتَّسْهِيلُ، فَإِذَا حُقِّقَتْ يَجِيءُ فِي السَّاكِنِ قَبْلَهَا السَّكْتُ وَعَدَمُهُ، وَإِذَا سُهِّلَتْ فَالنَّقْلُ، وَفِي الْهَمْزَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ التَّحْقِيقُ وَالتَّسْهِيلُ، وَتَسْهِيلُهَا بَيْنَ بَيْنَ فَقَطْ، وَفِي الثَّالِثَةِ التَّسْهِيلُ عَلَى مَذْهَبِ سِيبَوَيْهِ بَيْنَ الْهَمْزَةِ وَالْوَاوِ، وَعَلَى مَذْهَبِ الْأَخْفَشِ بِيَاءٍ مَحْضَةٍ، فَيَجُوزُ فِيهَا حِينَئِذٍ عَشْرَةُ أَوْجُهٍ (6). 1
*قُـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــلْ      أَ              ؤُ             نَـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  بِّــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــئِ  ـــــــــــــــ  كُـــــــــــمْ*
سكت  وتحقيق    تحقيق      تحقيق وتسهيل       تسهيل والإبدال ياءً مضمومة
 نقل               تسهيل         تسهيل             تسهيل والإبدال ياءً مضمومة


وبتفصيلها تكون هكذا :
*قُـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــلْ      أَ             ؤُ             نَـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  بِّــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــئِ  ـــــــــــــــ  كُـــــــــــمْ*
1 سكت         تحقيق          تحقيق                          تسهيل
2 سكت         تحقيق          تحقيق                   الإبدال ياءً مضمومة
3 سكت         تحقيق         تسهيل                        تسهيل
4 سكت         تحقيق         تسهيل                   الإبدال ياءً مضمومة
5 تحقيق          تحقيق          تحقيق                          تسهيل
6 تحقيق          تحقيق          تحقيق                   الإبدال ياءً مضمومة
7 تحقيق          تحقيق         تسهيل                        تسهيل
8 تحقيق          تحقيق         تسهيل                   الإبدال ياءً مضمومة
9  نقل         تسهيل         تسهيل                         تسهيل 
10 نقل         تسهيل         تسهيل                 الإبدال ياءً مضمومة
*هذه مسائل ذكرها وأجاب عليها الناظم – رحمه الله - في كتابه النشر (1/487 : 491) ثم قال : فَقِسْ عَلَى هَذِهِ الْمَسَائِلِ مَا وَقَعَ فِي نَظِيرِهَا، وَاللَّهُ الْمُوَفِّقُ.*

تم شرح الباب ، والحمد لله رب العالمين .


(6) ثم سردها في النشر (1/487 ، 488) فقال : 
(الْأَوَّلُ) السَّكْتُ مَعَ تَحْقِيقِ الثَّانِيَةِ الْمَضْمُومَةِ مَعَ تَسْهِيلِ الثَّالِثَةِ بَيْنَ بَيْنَ، وَهَذَا الْوَجْهُ لِحَمْزَةَ بِكَمَالِهِ فِي " الْعُنْوَانِ "، وَلِخَلَفٍ عَنْهُ فِي " الْكَافِي "، وَ " الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ "، وَ " التَّيْسِيرِ "، وَطَرِيقُ أَبِي الْفَتْحِ فَارِسٍ، عَنْهُ.
(الثَّانِي) مِثْلُهُ مَعَ إِبْدَالِ الثَّالِثَةِ يَاءً مَضْمُومَةً عَلَى مَا ذُكِرَ مِنْ مَذْهَبِ الْأَخْفَشِ، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ الْحَافِظِ أَبُو الْعَلَاءِ الدَّانِيُّ فِي وَجْهِ السَّكْتِ، وَفِي " الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ "، وَ " التَّيْسِيرِ " لِخَلَفٍ.
(الثَّالِثُ) عَدَمُ السَّكْتِ عَلَى اللَّامِ مَعَ تَحْقِيقِ الْهَمْزَةِ الْأُولَى وَالثَّانِيَةِ، وَتَسْهِيلِ الثَّالِثَةِ بَيْنَ بَيْنَ، وَهُوَ فِي " الْهِدَايَةِ "، وَ " التَّذْكِرَةِ " لِحَمْزَةَ، وَهُوَ لِخَلَّادٍ فِي " التَّبْصِرَةِ "، وَ " الْكَافِي " وَ " الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ "، وَ " التَّيْسِيرِ "، وَ " تَلْخِيصِ " ابْنِ بَلِّيمَةَ (الرَّابِعُ) مِثْلُهُ مَعَ إِبْدَالِ الثَّالِثَةِ يَاءً، وَهُوَ فِي " الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ "، وَ " التَّيْسِيرِ " لِخَلَّادٍ، وَاخْتِيَارُ الدَّانِيِّ فِي وَجْهِ عَدَمِ السَّكْتِ.
(الْخَامِسُ) السَّكْتُ عَلَى اللَّامِ مَعَ تَسْهِيلِ الْهَمْزَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ بَيْنَ بَيْنَ، وَهُوَ فِي " التَّجْرِيدِ " لِحَمْزَةَ وَطَرِيقِ أَبِي الْفَتْحِ لِخَلَفٍ، عَنْ حَمْزَةَ، وَكَذَا فِي " الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ "، وَ " التَّيْسِيرِ ".
(السَّادِسُ) مِثْلُهُ مَعَ إِبْدَالِ الثَّالِثَةِ يَاءً وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ الدَّانِيِّ فِي وَجْهِ السَّكْتِ أَيْضًا، وَفِي الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ وَالتَّيْسِيرِ لِخَلَفٍ.
(السَّابِعُ) عَدَمُ السَّكْتِ مَعَ تَسْهِيلِ الثَّانِيَةِ وَالثَّالِثَةِ بَيْنَ بَيْنَ، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ صَاحِبِ الْهِدَايَةِ لِحَمْزَةَ وَفِي تَلْخِيصِ ابْنِ بَلِّيمَةَ وَطَرِيقِ أَبِي الْفَتْحِ لِخَلَّادٍ، وَفِيَّ " الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ "، وَ " التَّيْسِيرِ ".
(الثَّامِنُ) مِثْلُهُ مَعَ إِبْدَالِ الثَّالِثَةِ يَاءً، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ الدَّانِيِّ فِي وَجْهِ عَدَمِ السَّكْتِ وَفِي " الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ " وَ " التَّيْسِيرِ ".
(التَّاسِعُ) النَّقْلُ مَعَ تَسْهِيلِ الثَّانِيَةِ وَالثَّالِثَةِ بَيْنَ بَيْنَ، وَهُوَ فِي " الرَّوْضَةِ "، وَالشَّاطِبِيَّ  ةِ "، وَمَذْهَبُ جُمْهُورِ الْعِرَاقِيِّين  َ.
(الْعَاشِرُ) مِثْلُهُ مَعَ إِبْدَالِ الثَّالِثَةِ يَاءً، وَهُوَ فِي " الْكِفَايَةِ الْكُبْرَى " وَغَايَةِ أَبِي الْعَلَاءِ، وَحَكَاهُ أَبُو الْعِزِّ، عَنْ أَهْلِ وَاسِطٍ وَبَغْدَادَ، وَلَا يَصِحُّ فِيهَا غَيْرُ مَا ذَكَرْتُ. وَقَدْ أَجَازَ الْجَعْبَرِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ مِنَ الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ فِيهَا سَبْعَةٌ وَعِشْرِينَ وَجْهًا بِاعْتِبَارِ الضَّرْبِ، فَقَالُوا فِي الْأُولَى: النَّقْلُ وَالسَّكْتُ وَعَدَمُهُ هَذِهِ ثَلَاثَةٌ، وَفِي الثَّانِيَةِ التَّحْقِيقُ بَيْنَ بَيْنَ، وَالْوَاوُ اتِّبَاعًا لِلرَّسْمِ، وَهَذِهِ ثَلَاثَةٌ، وَفِي الثَّالِثَةِ التَّسْهِيلُ كَالْوَاوِ وَإِبْدَالُهَا يَاءً وَتَسْهِيلُهَا كَالْيَاءِ عَلَى مَا ذُكِرَ مِنْ مَذْهَبِ الْأَخْفَشِ فَنَضْرِبُ الثَّلَاثَةَ الْأَوْلَى فِي الثَّلَاثَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ بِنِسْبَةِ التِّسْعَةِ فِي الثَّلَاثَةِ الْأُخْرَى بِسَبْعَةٍ وَعِشْرِينَ، وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ النَّحْوِيُّ الْمَعْرُوفُ بِالسَّمِينِ فِي شَرْحِهِ لِلشَّاطِبِيَّة  ِ وَنَقَلَهُ عَنْ صَاحِبِهِ الشَّيْخِ أَبِي عَلِيٍّ الْحَسَنِ ابْنِ أَمِّ قَاسِمٍ حَيْثُ نَظَمَهُ فَقَالَ:
 سَبْعٌ وَعِشْرُونَ وَجْهًا قُلْ لِحَمْزَةَ فِي ... قُلْ أَوُنَبِّيكُمْ يَا صَاحِ إِنْ وَقَفَا
فَالنَّقْلُ وَالسَّكْتُ فِي الْأُولَى وَتَرْكُهُمَا ... وَأَعْطِ ثَانِيَةً حُكْمًا لَهَا أُلِفَا
وَاوًا وَكَالْوَاوِ أَوْ حَقِّقْ وَثَالِثَةٌ ... كَالْوَاوِ أَوْ يَا وَكَالْيَا لَيْسَ فِيهِ خَفَا
وَاضْرِبْ يَبِنْ لَكَ مَا قَدَّمْتُ مُتَّضِحًا ... وَبِالْإِشَارَة  ِ اسْتَغْنَى وَقَدْ عُرِفَا
لَا يَصِحُّ مِنْهَا سِوَى الْعَشْرَةِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ِ، فَإِنَّ التِّسْعَةَ الَّتِي مَعَ تَسْهِيلِ الْأَخِيرَةِ كَالْيَاءِ، وَهُوَ الْوَجْهُ الْمُعْضِلُ، لَا يَصِحُّ كَمَا قَدَّمْنَا، وَإِبْدَالُ الثَّانِيَةِ وَاوًا مَحْضَةً عَلَى مَا ذُكِرَ مِنِ اتِّبَاعِ الرَّسْمِ فِي السُّنَّةِ لَا يَجُوزُ، وَالنَّقْلُ فِي الْأُولَى مَعَ تَحْقِيقِ الثَّانِيَةِ بِالْوَجْهَيْنِ لَا يُوَافَقُ، قَالَ أَبُو شَامَةَ: نَصَّ ابْنُ مِهْرَانَ فِيهَا عَلَى ثَلَاثَةِ أَوْجُهٍ: أَحَدُهَا أَنْ يُخَفَّفَ الثَّلَاثَةُ الْأَوْلَى بِالنَّقْلِ، وَالثَّانِيَةُ وَالثَّالِثَةُ بَيْنَ بَيْنَ (وَالثَّانِي) تُخَفَّفُ الثَّالِثَةُ فَقَطْ، وَذَلِكَ عَلَى رَأَى مَنْ لَا يَرَى تَخْفِيفَ الْمُبْتَدَأَةِ وَلَا يَعْتَدُّ بِالزَّائِدِ (وَالثَّالِثُ) تَخْفِيفُ الْأَخِيرَتَيْن  ِ فَقَطِ اعْتِدَادًا بِالزَّائِدِ وَإِعْرَاضًا عَنِ الْمُتْبَدَأَةِ  ، قَالَ: وَكَانَ يَحْتَمِلُ وَجْهًا رَابِعًا، وَهُوَ تَخْفِيفُ الْأُولَى وَالْأَخِيرَةِ دُونَ الثَّانِيَةِ لَوْلَا أَنَّ مَنْ خَفَّفَ الْأَوْلَى يَلْزَمُهُ أَنْ يُخَفِّفَ الثَّانِيَةَ بِطَرِيقِ الْأَوْلَى؛ لِأَنَّهَا مُتَوَسِّطَةٌ صُورَةً، فَهِيَ أَحْرَى بِذَلِكَ مِنَ الْمُبْتَدَأَةِ  . انْتَهَى. وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَرَدْنَا بِقَوْلِنَا: وَالنَّقْلُ فِي الْأُولَى مَعَ تَحْقِيقِ الثَّانِيَةِ لَا يُوَافَقُ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ.

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

تم شرح الباب ، والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

أحسن الله إليكم

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الحلقة الثالثة والعشرون - خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر -* بابُ الْإِدْغَامِ الصَّغِيرِ 

*بابُ الْإِدْغَامِ الصَّغِيرِ (عَدَدُ أَبْيَاتِهِ 11)*
قال الجعبري "رحمه الله " :- الإدغام" (الصغير) : اللفظ بساكن فمتحرك بلا فصل من مخرج واحد , ثمّ قال : قولنا "اللفظ بساكن"  جنس يندرج فيه المُظهر والمدغم والمخفي , و قولنا "بلا فصل" : خرج به المُظهر ، و قولنا " من مخرج واحد "خرج به المخفي . انتهى . ويذكر الناظم في هذا الباب أربعة فصول للإدغام الصغير . 1 


قال في النشر (2/2) : وَيَنْقَسِمُ إِلَى جَائِزٍ، وَوَاجِبٍ، وَمُمْتَنِعٍ، كَمَا أَشَرْنَا إِلَيْهِ أَوَّلَ الْإِدْغَامِ الْكَبِيرِ فِيمَا تَقَدَّمَ.
فَأَمَّا الْجَائِزُ وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَرَتْ عَادَةُ الْقُرَّاءِ بِذِكْرِهِ فِي كُتُبِ الْخِلَافِ فَيَنْقَسِمُ إِلَى قِسْمَيْنِ:
(الْأَوَّلُ) : إِدْغَامُ حَرْفٍ مِنْ كَلِمَةٍ فِي حُرُوفٍ مُتَعَدِّدَةٍ مِنْ كَلِمَاتٍ مُتَفَرِّقَةٍ وَيَنْحَصِرُ فِي فُصُولِ: إِذْ، وَقَدْ، وَتَاءِ التَّأْنِيثِ، وَهَلْ، وَبَلْ.
(الثَّانِي) : إِدْغَامُ حَرْفٍ فِي حَرْفٍ مِنْ كَلِمَةٍ أَوْ كَلِمَتَيْنِ حَيْثُ وَقَعَ وَهُوَ الْمُعَبَّرُ عَنْهُ عِنْدَهُمْ بِحُرُوفٍ قَرُبَتْ مَخَارِجُهَا وَيَلْتَحِقُ بِهِمَا قِسْمٌ آخَرُ اخْتُلِفَ فِي بَعْضِهِ فَذَكَرَهُ جُمْهُورُ أَئِمَّتِنَا عَقِيبَ ذَلِكَ وَهُوَ الْكَلَامُ عَلَى أَحْكَامِ النُّونِ السَّاكِنَةِ وَالتَّنْوِينِ خَاصَّةً إِلَّا أَنَّهُ يَتَعَلَّقُ بِهِ أَحْكَامٌ أُخَرُ سِوَى الْإِدْغَامِ وَالْإِظْهَارِ مِنَ الْإِخْفَاءِ وَالْقَلْبِ وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ.
وقال في باب الإدغام الكبير : وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ مَا تَكَافَأَ فِي الْمَنْزِلَةِ مِنَ الْحُرُوفِ الْمُتَقَارِبَة  ِ فَإِدْغَامُهُ جَائِزٌ، وَمَا زَادَ صَوْتُهُ فَإِدْغَامُهُ مُمْتَنِعٌ؛ لِلْإِخْلَالِ الَّذِي يَلْحَقُهُ، وَإِدْغَامُ الْأَنْقَصِ صَوْتًا فِي الْأَزْيَدِ جَائِزٌ مُخْتَارٌ لِخُرُوجِهِ مِنْ حَالِ الضَّعْفِ إِلَى حَالِ الْقُوَّةِ. النشر (1/279) .
وتفصيل الكلام في أنواع الإدغام كما ذكر العلماء
 أولاً : الإدغام الواجب : يجب الإدغام في الحرفين المثلين أو المتقاربين إذا سكن الأول وتحرك الثاني .
مثال المثلين : الضرّ ، وأصلها : الضرْرُ . والسرِّ ، وأصلها : السرْرِ . ومثال المتقاربين : واستغفر ربك " تدغم راء يستغفر في راء ربك " .
كما يجب الإدغام إذا تحرك الحرفان : مثل : مدّ وأصلها : مَدَدَ . 
للإدغام الواجب شروط أهمها :
1 ـ ألا يكون أول المثلين هاء السكت ، فإذا كان هاء السكت امتنع الإدغام  على الراجح كما في قوله تعالى :
{ ما أغنى عني ماليه . هلك عني سلطانيه } 28 – 29 الحاقة .
2 ـ ألا يكون المثلان في كلمتين ، وكان الأول الساكن حرف مد واقعاً في آخر الكلمة الأولى فإذا كان كذلك امتنع الإدغام .
مثل : قالوا وأقبلوا ، في يوسف .
3 ـ ألا يؤدي الإدغام إلى لبس وزن بآخر . مثل : " قوول " فعل ماض مبني للمجهول من " قاول " .
 " حوول " فعل ماض مبني للمجهول من " حاول " .      حيث يمتنع الإدغام فيهما لئلا يلتبسا بالفعل الماضي المبني للمجهول من الفعل " قَوَّل " و " حَوَّل " .
ثانياً : الإدغام الجائز :
يتردد الإدغام بين الجواز وتركه ، إذا كان الحرفان المثلان أو المتقاربان متحركين ، وذلك على النحو التالي :
1 ـ إذا كان الحرف الأول من المثلين متحركاً والثاني ساكناً سكوناً عارضاً للجزم ، مثل : لم يعدّ ، بالإدغام ولم يعدد بفكه ، والفك أفصح .
أو في بناء الأمر على السكون ، مثل : عُدّ ، بالإدغام واعدد بفكه ، والفك أفصح .
أما إذا اتصلت نون التوكيد بالمدغم وجب الإدغام ، مثل : هل تعدّنّ ، وهل تعدّنْ ، وعدّنّ ، وعدّنْ ، ولا فرق بين النون الثقيلة أو الخفيفة .
ومنه قوله تعالى : { يكاد زيتها يضيئ ولو لم تمسسه نار } 35 النور .
2 ـ يجوز الإدغام في الكلمة التي يكون عينها ولامها ياءين يلزم تحريك ثانيهما ، مثل : حيي بسورة الأنفال  قرأها البعض : حيّ .
أما إذا سكنت الثانية ، مثل : عييْت ، وحييْت ، امتنع الإدغام أيضاً .
3 ـ يجوز الإدغام إذا جاء في أول الفعل الماضي تاءان مع زيادة همزة الوصل في أول الفعل للتخلص من التقاء الساكنين .
مثل : تتابع نقول : اتّابع ، تثاقلتم نقول : اثّاقلتم ، وتتبع نقول : اتّبع . أما في الفعل المضارع فلم يجز الإدغام ، بل نخففه بحذف إحدى التاءين . مثل : تتجلى نقول : تجلى ، تتلظى نقول : تلظى ، تتولى نقول : تولى .
ومنه قوله تعالى : { تنزل الملائكة والروح فيها } 4 القدر . وقوله تعالى : { ولقد كنتم تمنون الموت } آل عمران .
ثالثاً : الإدغام الممتنع :
يمتنع الإدغام إذا تحرك الحرف الأول وسكن الثاني سواء أكان الحرفان في كلمة واحدة أم في كلمتين . مثل : كررْت ، مررْت ، عددْت . امتنع الإدغام لتحرك الحرف الأول وسكون الثاني . ومثل : يقول الشاهد الحق ، وينال المجتهد الجائزة .
ففي المثالين السابقين يمتنع إدغام اللام من " يقول " باللام من " الشاهد " ، واللام من " ينال " باللام من " المجتهد " لتحرك الأول وسكون الثاني . كما أن هناك صور أخرى يمتنع فيها الإدغام . اختلف الصرفيون في حصرها نذكر منها الآتي :
1 ـ إذا تصدر الحرفان المثلان الكلمة . مثل : تترى ، وددن .
2 ـ أن يكون الحرفان المثلان على وزن " فُعَل " بضم الفاء وفتح العين .
مثل : دُرَر ، وضُفَف ، وقُلَل ، وجُدَد . ومنه قوله تعالى : { ومن الجبال جُدَد بيض } 27 فاطر .
3 ـ أن يكون الحرفان المثلان على وزن " فُعُل " بضم الفاء والعين .
مثل : سُرُر ، جُدُد ، ذُلُل .
4 ـ أن يكون الحرفان المثلان مزيداً بهما للإلحاق سواء أكان المزيد ، أحد المثلين " كجلبب " أم منحوتاً " كهيلل " .
5 ـ أن يكون الحرفان المثلان في اسم على وزن " فِعَل " بكسر الفاء وفتح العين . مثل : لِمَم ، وحِلَل .
6 ـ أن يدغم أحد المثلين ، مثل : هلّل ، شدّد ، عدّد ، قرّر .
فالفعل " هلّل " ونظائره فيه ثلاث لامات الأولى ساكنة والثانية متحركة ، ثم أدغمت الأولى في الثانية وجوباً ، وبقيت لام ثالثة متحركة ، وبذلك يمتنع إدغام اللام الثالثة المتحركة في اللامين الأولى والثانية المدغمتين معاً لأنه يستحيل إدغام ثلاثة أحرف .
7 ـ أن يكون الحرفان المثلان على وزن " فَعَل " بفتح الفاء والعين . مثل : مَدَد ، طَلَل ، مَلَل ، خَبَب ، جَلَل .
8 ـ أن يكون الحرفان المثلان على وزن " أفْعِل " التعجب . مثل : أَعْزِز بالعلم ، وأَشْدِد بالحر ، فلا يصح إدغامها ونقول : أعزّ ، وأشدّ .
9 ـ أن يعرض سكون أحد الحرفين المثلين لاتصاله بضمير رفع متحرك . مثل : رددت – رددن – رددنا ، عددت – عددن – عددنا .
10 ـ ويمتنع الإدغام إذا كان الحرفان المثلان في كلمتين ، وكان الحرف الذي قبلهما ساكناً غير لين .
مثل : شهْرُ رَمضان ، غدْرُ رَجل ، جمْعُ عَامل .
11 ـ ويمتنع أيضاً إذا كان الحرفان المثلان في كلمتين ، وكان الأول الساكن حرف مد واقعاً في آخر الكلمة الأولى .
مثل : يرجو وائل ، ويرمي يوسف . وقد مرّ ذكره في موضع الوجوب فانتبه .

*قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :*
*فَصْلُ ذَالِ إِذْ* 
*254 -** إِذْ فِي الصَّفِــيـرِ وَتَـجِـدْ أَدْغِمْ* *حَـــ**لَا* *...* *لِـــ**ــي ، وَبِــغَــــيْـ  ـــرِ الْــجِــيــمِ* *ق**َــاضٍ* *ر**َتَّــــــلَا*
أي عليك بإدغام الذال الساكنة من (إِذْ) في الحروف الستة التالية : حروف الصفير (ص ، ز ، س) ، (ت ، ج ، د) وذلك للمرموز لهما بالحاء واللام ، وهما أبو عمرو وهشام ، ثم قال : (وَبِــغَــــيْ  ـــرِ الْــجِــيــمِ قَــاضٍ رَتَّــــــلَا) أي قرأ بإدغام الذال الساكنة من (إِذْ) في الحروف الخمسة : (ص ، ز ، س) ، (ت ، د) للمرموز لهما بالقاف والراء ، وهما خلاد والكسائي .
ومواضع إدغام الحروف الستة هي : 
" الصَّادُ : "وَإِذْ صَرَفْنَا" ،
 وَالزَّايُ : وَإِذْ زَيَّنَ لَهُمُ ، "والسِّينُ" : إِذْ سَمِعْتُمُوهُ .
" التَّاءُ " : إِذْ تَبَرَّأَ الَّذِينَ، وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ، وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ. إِذْ تَأْتِيهِمْ، إِذْ تُفِيضُونَ، إِذْ تَقُولُ، إِذْ تَدْعُونَ، إِذْ تَمْشِي " وَالْجِيمُ " إِذْ جَعَلَ، وَإِذْ جِئْتُمْ، وَإِذْ جَاءَ " .
 وَالدَّالُ " إِذْ دَخَلْتَ جَنَّتَكَ فِي الْكَهْفِ إِذْ دَخَلُوا فِي الْحِجْرِ وَص وَالذَّارِيَاتِ .
*قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :*
*255 –* *وَالْــخُــلْــ  فُ فِي الــــدَّالِ* *مُــــ**ـصِيبٌ ، وَ**فَـــــتَـــــا* *...** قَـــــدْ وَصَّـــــــلَ الْإِدْغَــــــ  امَ فِــي دَالٍ وَتَـــا*
أي وقد ورد الخلاف في إدغام الذال الساكنة من (إذْ) في الدال للمرموز له بالميم ، هو ابن ذكوان ، ومواضعها  هي : "إِذْ دَخَلْتَ" فِي الْكَهْفِ ، "إِذْ دَخَلُوا" فِي الْحِجْرِ وَص وَالذَّارِيَاتِ .(2)

(2) قال في النشر (2/3) : ((وَانْفَرَدَ صَاحِبُ الْعُنْوَانِ عَنْ خَلَّادٍ بِإِظْهَارِ وَإِذْ زَاغَتِ الْأَبْصَارُ وَانْفَرَدَ الْكَارَزِينِيُ  ّ عَنْ رُوَيْسٍ بِإِدْغَامِهَا فِي التَّاءِ وَالصَّادِ. وَانْفَرَدَ صَاحِبُ الْمُبْهِجِ عَنْهُ بِالْإِدْغَامِ فِي الزَّايِ. وَأَبُو مَعْشَرٍ فِي الْجِيمِ. وَأَمَّا ابْنُ ذَكْوَانَ فَأَظْهَرَهَا فِي غَيْرِ الدَّالِ. وَاخْتُلِفَ عَنْهُ فِي الدَّالِ فَرَوَى عَنْهُ الْأَخْفَشُ إِدْغَامَهَا فِي الدَّالِ. وَرَوَى عَنْهُ الصُّورِيُّ إِظْهَارَهَا عِنْدَهَا أَيْضًا وَانْفَرَدَ أَبُو الْعِزِّ عَنْ زَيْدٍ عَنِ الرَّمْلِيِّ عَنْهُ بِإِدْغَامِهَا فِي إِذْ دَخَلْتَ فِي الْكَهْفِ فَقَطْ وَانْفَرَدَ هِبَةُ اللَّهِ عَنِ الْأَخْفَشِ بِإِظْهَارِهَا عِنْدَ الدَّالِ.
، وَكَذَلِكَ انْفَرَدَ النَّهْرَوَانِي  ُّ عَنِ الْأَخْفَشِ بِإِظْهَارِ إِذْ دَخَلُوا فِي الْمَوَاضِعِ الثَّلَاثَةِ وَإِدْغَامِهَا فِي إِذْ دَخَلْتَ فَقَطْ، وَكَذَلِكَ رَوَى الْفَارِسِيُّ عَنِ الْحَمَّامِيِّ فَانْفَرَدَ بِهِ عَنْ سَائِرِ أَصْحَابِ الْحَمَّامِيِّ وَانْفَرَدَ أَبُو الْعِزِّ أَيْضًا عَنْ زَيْدٍ بِإِدْغَامِ إِذْ تَقُولُ فِي الْأَحْزَابِ. وَزَادَ فِي الْكِفَايَةِ إِذْ تُفِيضُونَ وَانْفَرَدَ الْقَبَّابُ عَنِ الرَّمْلِيِّ بِإِدْغَامِ إِذْ تَقُولُ. وَإِذْ تُفِيضُونَ - وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ -.)) ا ه ـ 

، ثم قال : ((وَفَـــــتَـــ  ــا ... قَـــــدْ وَصَّـــــــلَ الْإِدْغَــــــ  امَ فِــي دَالٍ وَتَـــا)) أي قرأ المرموز لهما بفتا ، وهما حمزة وخلف العاشر بإدغام الذال الساكنة من (إذْ) في الدال والتاء ،
ومواضع الحرفين "الدال" : "إِذْ دَخَلْتَ" فِي الْكَهْفِ ،"إِذْ دَخَلُوا" فِي الْحِجْرِ وَص وَالذَّارِيَاتِ .
، "التَّاءُ" : " إِذْ تَبَرَّأَ الَّذِينَ (البقرة 166) ، وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ ، وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ  (المائدة 110) ، إِذْ تَأْتِيهِمْ ، وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ (الأعراف 163 ، 167) ، (وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ ) (إبراهيم 7) ، إِذْ تَسْتَغِيثُونَ (الأنفال 9) ، إِذْ تُفِيضُونَ (يونس 61) ، إِذْ تَقُولُ (آل عمران 124) إِذْ تَحُسُّونَهُم  ، إِذْ تُصْعِدُونَ  (آل عمران 152 ، 153) ، إِذْ تَدْعُونَ (غافر 10) ، إِذْ تَمْشِي (طه 40) ، إِذْ تَلَقَّوْنَهُ (النور 15) ، وَإِذْ تَقُولُ (الأحزاب 37) ، إِذْ تَسَوَّرُوا (ص 21) .
ولكن يلاحظ أن خلادًا ذكر من قبل  في قوله (وَبِــغَــــيْ  ـــرِ الْــجِــيــمِ قَــاضٍ رَتَّــــــلَا) ، إذن الخلاصة أن خلادًا قرأ بإدغام ذال إذ في (ص ، ز ، س) ، (ت ، د) ، وقرأ خلف عن حمزة وخلف العاشر بإدغام ذال إذ في (د ، ت) فقط . والله أعلم .
جدول يبين خلاصة فصل (ذال إذ)
*الحرف المدغم فيه ..............................  ...................رموز القراء والرواة*
ص ز س ت ج د  ..............................  ........................ حلا لي
ص ز س ت د  ..............................  ......................... قاض رتلا
د   ..............................  ..............................  . مصيب بخلف عنه
د ت ..............................  ..............................  ......... فتى
*     ...............       ...............       ...............
*تم الفصل بحمد الله .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

*(*) خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر (*) الحلقة الرابعة والعشرون (*) فَصْلُ دَالِ قَدْ .
قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :
256 - بِالْجِيمِ وَالصَّفِيرِ وَالذَّالِ ادُّغِمْ ... قَدْ ، وَبِضَادِ ، الشِّينِ ، وَالظَّا تَنْعَـــجِــــ  ـمْ
257 - حُكْمٌ شَفَا لَفْظًا ، وَخُلْفُ ظَلَمَكْ ... لَهُ(هشام)، وَوَرْشُ الظَّاءَ وَالضَّـادَ مَـلَــكْ
258 – وَالضَّـــادُ وَالظَّــا الـذَّالُ فِيهَا وَافَقَا ... مَاضٍ ، وَخُـلْــفُــهُ  (ابن ذكوان) بِــزَايٍ وُثِّــقَـا*
هذا فصل يذكر فيه الناظم رحمه الله مذاهب القراء في إظهار وإدغام الدال الساكنة من (قد) في بعض الحروف المتحركة بعدها ، وينبغي أن نعلم أن (قد) حيثما وجدت نوعان اسمية وهي بمعنى (حَسْب) ، وحرفية وهي الموجودة في القرآن ، وهي – قد الحرفية - تدخل على الفعل الماضي لتفيد التحقيق أو التقريب ، وتدخل على المضارع لتفيد التكثير أو التقليل .
وذلك حسب سياق الآيات ، وقد وردت في القرآن مجردة في 122 موضعا ، 57 موضعا فقد ، 43 وقد ، 54 لقد ، 126 ولقد .
بدأ الناظم رحمه الله بتحديد الحروف التي تدغم دال قد فيها تمهيدا لذكر خلاف القراء والرواة ، وهي :
1- الجيم .
2 ، 3 ، 4 - حروف الصفير التي عبر عنها من قبل بقوله (صَفِيرُهَا صَادٌ وَزَايٌ سِينُ) .
5- الذال . 6- الضاد . 7- الشِّينِ .
8- الظاء (تنعجم) أي المعجمة المنقوطة ليميزها من الطاء المهملة من النقط .
تدغم الدال الساكنة من قد إن جاء بعدها أحد هذه الحروف الثمانية (ج،ص،ز،س،ذ،ض،ش،  ) للمرموز لهم بالحاء من (حُكْمٌ) ، و(شَفَا) ، واللام من (لَفْظًا) ، وهم أبو عمرو البصري وحمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر وهشام عن ابن عامر ، وهذه مواضع إدغام دال قد في كل من الحروف الثمانية في القرآن الكريم :
1- الجيم .
(وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُم) (92 البقرة) (34 غافر) ، (قَدْ جِئْتُكُم) (49 آل عمران) ، (قَدْ جَمَعُوا) (173 آل عمران) ، (قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ) (183آل عمران) (170 النساء) (174 النساء) ، (15 ، 19 المائدة) (108 يونس) (104 الأنعام) ، (فَقَدْ جَاءَكُم) (19 المائدة) (157 الأنعام) (19 الأنفال) ، (وَلَقَدْ جَاءَتْهُمْ) (32 المائدة) (101 الأعراف) ، (وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكَ) (34 الأنعام) ، (وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا) (94 الأنعام) ، (لَقَدْ جَاءَتْ) (43 الأعراف) ، (وَلَقَدْ جِئْنَاهُم) (52 الأعراف) ، (قَدْ جَاءَتْكُم) (73 الأعراف) ، (85 الأعراف) ، (قَدْ جِئْتُكُم) (105 الأعراف) ، ، (لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ) (128 التوبة) ، (قَدْ جَاءَتْكُم) (57 يونس) ، (لَقَدْ جَاءَكَ) (94 يونس) ، (قَدْ جَادَلْتَنَا) (32 هود) ، (وَلَقَدْ جَاءَتْ) (69 هود) ، (قَدْ جَاءَ) (76 هود) ، (قَدْ جَعَلَهَا) (100 يوسف) ، (وَلَقَدْ جَعَلْنَا) (16 الحجر) ، (وَقَدْ جَعَلْتُمُ) (91 النحل) ، (وَلَقَدْ جَاءَهُمْ) (113 النحل) ، (فَقَدْ جَعَلْنَا) (33 الإسراء) ، (لَّقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا) (48 الكهف) ، (لَقَدْ جِئْتَ) (71 ، 74 الكهف) ، (قَدْ جَعَلَ) (24 مريم) ، (لَقَدْ جِئْتِ) (27 مريم) ، (قَدْ جَاءَنِي) (43 مريم) ، (لَقَدْ جِئْتُمْ) (89 مريم) ، (قَدْ جِئْنَاكَ) (47 طه) ، (فَقَدْ جَاءُوا) (4 الفرقان) ، (وَلَقَدْ جَاءَهُم) (39 العنكبوت) ، (قَدْ جَاءَتْكَ) (59 الزمر) ، (وَقَدْ جَاءَكُم) (28 غافر) ، (قَدْ جِئْتُكُم) (63 الزخرف) ، (لَقَدْ جِئْنَاكُم) (78 الزخرف) ، (وَقَدْ جَاءَهُمْ) (13 الدخان) ، (فَقَدْ جَاءَ) (18 محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم) ، (وَلَقَدْ جَاءَهُم) (23 النجم) (4 القمر) ، (وَلَقَدْ جَاءَ) (41 القمر) ، (قَدْ جَعَلَ) (3 الطلاق) ، (قَدْ جَاءَنَا) (9 الملك) .
2 – الصاد . 
(وَلَقَدْ صَدَقَكُمُ) (152 آل عمران) ، (قَدْ صَدَقْتَنَا) (113 المائدة) ، (وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا) (41 الإسراء) ، (89 الإسراء) ، (54 الكهف) ، (وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَاهُ) (50 الفرقان) ، (وَلَقَدْ صَدَّقَ) (20 سبأ) ، (قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ) (105 الصافات) ، (لَقَدْ صَدَقَ) (27 الفتح) ، (وَلَقَدْ صَبَّحَهُم) (38 القمر) ، (فَقَدْ صَغَتْ) (4 التحريم) .
3- الزاي .(وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا) (5 الملك) .
4- السين .(لَقَدْ سَمِعَ) (181 آل عمران) ، (قَدْ سَلَفَ) (22 ، 23 النساء) ، (فَقَدْ سَأَلُوا) (153 النساء) ، (قَدْ سَأَلَهَا) (102 المائدة) ، (قَدْ سَمِعْنَا) (31 الأنفال) ، (قَدْ سَلَفَ) (38 الأنفال) ، (فَقَدْ سَرَقَ) (77 يوسف) ، (قَدْ سَبَقَ) (99 طه) ، (وَلَقَدْ سَبَقَتْ) (171 الصافات) ، (قَدْ سَمِعَ) (1 المجادلة) .
5- الذال . (وَلَقَدْ ذَرَأْنَا) (179 الأعراف) .
6- الضاد .
(فَقَدْ ضَلَّ) (108 البقرة) (116 النساء) ، (فَقَدْ ضَلَّ) (136 النساء) (12 المائدة) (36 الأحزاب) (1 الممتحنة) ، (قَدْ ضَلُّوا) (167 النساء) (77 المائدة) (140 الأنعام) (149 الأعراف) ، (قَدْ ضَلَلْتُ) (56 الأنعام) ، (وَلَقَدْ ضَرَبْنَا) (58 الروم) ، ، (وَلَقَدْ ضَلَّ) (71 الصافات) ، (وَلَقَدْ ضَرَبْنَا) (27 الزمر) .
7- الشِّينِ . (قَدْ شَغَفَهَا) (30 يوسف) .
8- الظاء . (فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ) (231 البقرة) (1 الطلاق) ، (لَقَدْ ظَلَمَكَ) (24 ص) .
ثم قال الناظم رحمه الله : ((وَخُلْفُ ظَلَمَكْ ... لَهُ(هشام)) أي اختلف في إدغام دال قد في الظاء من قوله تعالى : ((لَقَدْ ظَلَمَكَ)) ( 24ص) عن المرموز له بـ (اللام) ، وهو هشام فله الوجهان الإظهار والإدغام (*) .

(*) قال في النشر (2/4) : ((فَرَوَى الْجُمْهُورُ مِنَ الْمَغَارِبَةِ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْعِرَاقِيِّين  َ عَنْهُ مِنْ طَرِيقَيْهِ الْإِظْهَارَ. وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي التَّيْسِيرِ وَالتَّبْصِرَةِ  ، وَالْهِدَايَةِ، وَالتَّلْخِيصِ، وَالشَّاطِبِيَّ  ةِ، وَالْمُبْهِجِ، وَغَيْرِهَا. وَبِهِ قَرَأَ صَاحِبُ التَّجْرِيدِ عَلَى عَبْدِ الْبَاقِي فِي فَارِسَ، وَرَوَى جُمْهُورُ الْعِرَاقِيِّين  َ وَبَعْضُ الْمَغَارِبَةِ عَنْهُ الْإِدْغَامَ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي الْمُسْتَنِيرِ وَالْكِفَايَةِ الْكُبْرَى، لِأَبِي الْعِزِّ، وَغَايَةِ أَبِي الْعَلَاءِ، وَبِهِ قَرَأَ صَاحِبُ التَّجْرِيدِ عَلَى الْفَارِسِيِّ وَالْمَالِكِيِّ  . وَالْوَجْهَانِ جَمِيعًا فِي الْكَافِي.)) 

ثم قال ((وَوَرْشُ الظَّاءَ وَالضَّـادَ مَـلَــكْ)) أي مَلَكَ ورش إدغام دال (قد) في حرفي الظاء والضاد ، ومثال الظاء قوله تعالى :" فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ" ، ومثال الضاد قوله تعالى : " قَدْ ضَلُّوا " .
ثم قال ((وَالضَّـــادُ وَالظَّــا الـذَّالُ فِيهَا وَافَقَا ... مَاضٍ)) أي وافق المرموز له بالميم (ابن ذكوان) المدغمين ؛ وذلك في الضاد والظاء والذال ، ومثال الضاد قوله تعالى : " قَدْ ضَلُّوا " ، ومثال الظاء قوله تعالى :" فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ" ، ومثال الذال " وَلَقَدْ ذَرَأْنَا " ، وكلمة "ماض" تشير إلى أن هذا الحرف لابن ذكوان أمر منتهي ، ولا جدال فيه .
ثم قال الناظم ((وَخُـلْــفُــه  ُ(ابن ذكوان) بِــزَايٍ وُثِّــقَـا)) أي لابن ذكوان الخلاف(*) في إدغام دال قد في الزاي ، ومثال ذلك قوله تعالى : ((وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا)) ، والواو من قوله ((وُثِّقَا)) فاصلة ، وأيضا يعني أن هذا الخلاف منقول بتوثيق عن العلماء من أهل الأداء رحمهم الله رحمة واسعة ، وَأَظْهَرَهَا – دال قد الساكنة - الْبَاقُونَ عِنْدَ حُرُوفِهَا الثَّمَانِيَةِ ، وَهُمْ: ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ وَعَاصِمٌ وَأَبُو جَعْفَرٍ وَيَعْقُوبُ وَقَالُونُ.

(*) قال في النشر (2/4) : وَأَدْغَمَهَا ابْنُ ذَكْوَانَ فِي الثَّلَاثَةِ الْأُوَلِ وَهِيَ: الذَّالُ. وَالظَّاءُ. وَالضَّادُ فَقَطْ، وَاخْتُلِفَ عَنْهُ فِي الزَّايِ.فَرَوَ   الْجُمْهُورُ عَنِ الْأَخْفَشِ عَنْهُ الْإِظْهَارَ وَبِهِ قَرَأَ الدَّانِيُّ عَلَى عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الْفَارِسِيِّ وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي التَّجْرِيدِ مِنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَلَى نَصْرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الْفَارِسِيِّ وَهُوَ رِوَايَةُ الْعِرَاقِيِّين  َ قَاطِبَةً عَنِ الْأَخْفَشِ. وَرَوَى عَنْهُ الصُّورِيُّ وَبَعْضُ الْمَغَارِبَةِ عَنِ الْأَخْفَشِ الْإِدْغَامَ وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي الْعُنْوَانِ وَالتَّبْصِرَةِ  ، وَالْكَافِي، وَالْهِدَايَةِ، وَالتَّلْخِيصِ، وَغَيْرِهَا. وَقَرَأَ الدَّانِيُّ عَلَى أَبِي الْحَسَنِ بْنِ غَلْبُونَ وَأَبِي الْفَتْحِ فَارِسٍ. ، وَصَاحِبُ التَّجْرِيدِ عَلَى عَبْدِ الْبَاقِي وَابْنِ نَفِيسٍ. وَرَوَاهُ الْحَافِظُ أَبُو الْعَلَاءِ عَنِ ابْنِ الْأَخْرَمِ. وَانْفَرَدَ الشَّذَائِيُّ بِحِكَايَةِ التَّخْيِيرِ فِي الشِّينِ عَنِ ابْنِ الْأَخْرَمِ.

تنبيه هام : وجه إدغام دال قد في الظاء من قوله تعالى : ((لَقَدْ ظَلَمَكَ)) ( 24ص) لهشام من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر على الشاطبية والتيسير ، قال الشيخ الإبياري رحمه الله :
وَأَدْغِمَنْ قَالَ لَقَدْ فِي صَادِهَا ... .............. (لَــ)ـهَـــا
جدول يبين خلاصة فصل (دال قد)
الحرف المدغم فيه ..............................  .........................رم  ز القراء والرواة
(ج،ص،ز،س،ذ،ض،ش،  ) ..............................  .............. حُكْمٌ شَفَا لَفْظًا
((لَقَدْ ظَلَمَكَ)) ( 24ص) ..............................  .....................خلف لــــه
ظ ، ض ..............................  ..............................  ......... ورش 
ض ، ظ ، ذ ..............................  ..............................  .....مـــــــاضٍ
ز ..............................  ..............................  ...........خلف مـــاضٍ
............... ............... ...............
*تم شرح الفصل بحمد الله ، نسأل الله التوفيق والإخلاص والقبول ، وصلّ اللهم وسلّم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين .*

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

(*) خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر (*) الحلقة الخامسة والعشرون (*)
(*) فَصْلُ تَاءِ التَّأْنِيثِ (*)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*فَصْلُ تَاءِ التَّأْنِيثِ* 
*هذا فصل يذكر فيه الناظم رحمه الله* مذاهب القراء في إدغام تاء التأنيث الساكنة في بعض الحروف المتحركة بعدها ، وينبغي أن نعلم أن تاء التأنيث ثلاثة أنواع ، الأول : ملحقة  بالأسماء ، وهي متحركة بحركة الإعراب مربوطة نحو : (وَامْرَأَةً مُؤْمِنَةً) أو مبسوطة  نحو (كَلِمَتُ) وميزها بعض العلماء بتسميتها هاء التأنيث ، والنوع الثاني : ملحقة بالحروف وهي متحركة أيضًا مثل : (وَلَاتَ) . والنوع الثالث : ملحقة بالفعل الماضي وهي من علاماته ، وهي ساكنة أصلا مثل : (وَتَمَّتْ) ،  وربما تتحرك بحركة عارضة للتخلص من التقاء الساكنين مثل : (وَقَالَتِ اخْرُجْ) وهذا النوع هو المقصود هنا من كلام الناظم رحمه الله .
*قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :*
*259 -** وَتَاءُ تَأْنِيثٍ بِجِيمِ ، الظَّا ، وَثَا* *...** مَعَ الصَّــفِيــرِ ادْغِــــمْ :* *رِضًا* *ح**ُزْ ،..........*
*أي اختلف القراء في إدغام وإظهار تاء التأنيث الساكنة عند ستة أحرف ، وهي : (الجيم والظاء والثاء وحروف الصفير (الصاد والزاي والسين)) ، * وهذه مواضع  إدغام تاء التأنيث في كل من الحروف الستة في القرآن الكريم *:*
*1*- (الْجِيمُ) (نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُمْ) (56 النساء) ، (وَجَبَتْ جُنُوبُهَا) (36 الحج) .
2-  (الظَّاءُ) ( حُرِّمَتْ ظُهُورُهَا) (138 الأنعام) ، (حَمَلَتْ ظُهُورُهُمَا) (146 الأنعام) ، (كَانَتْ ظَالِمَةً) (11 الأنبياء) .
3-  (الثَّاءُ) (بَعِدَتْ ثَمُودُ) (95 هود) ، (كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ) (141 الشعراء) ، (23 القمر) ، (4 الحاقة) ، (11 الشمس) ، (رَحُبَتْ ثُمَّ) (25 التوبة) .
4-  (الصَّادُ) (حَصِرَتْ صُدُورُهُمْ) (90 النساء) فِي قِرَاءَةِ غَيْرِ يَعْقُوبَ لَهُدِّمَتْ صَوَامِعُ (40 الحج) .
5- (الزَّايُ) (خَبَتْ زِدْنَاهُمْ) (97 الإسراء) .
6- (السِّينُ) أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ (261 البقرة) ، (أَقَلَّتْ سَحَابًا) (57 الأعراف) ، (وَمَضَتْ سُنَّةُ) (38 الأنفال) ، وَجَاءَتْ سَيَّارَةٌ (19 يوسف) ، (أُنْزِلَتْ سُورَةٌ) (86 ، 124 ، 127 التوبة ، 20 محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم) ، (نُزِّلَتْ سُورَةٌ) (20 محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم) ، (وَجَاءَتْ سَكْرَةُ) (19 ق) .
وقد أدغم تاء التأنيث الساكنة في هذه الحروف الستة المرموز لهم بـــ (رِضًا حُزْ) ، وهم حمزة والكسائي وأبو عمرو .
*قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :*
*            ..............................  ..............................  ..وَ**ج**َثَا*
*260 -** بِالظَّا ،وَ**بَزَّارٌ**(**خلف العاشر**)**بِغَيْرِ الثَّا ، وَ**كَـ**مْ**...** بِالصَّادِ وَالظَّا ،............
*أي وقرأ المرموز له بالجيم من (جَثَا) ، وهو الأزرق بإدغام تاء التأنيث الساكنة في الظاء فقط ، 
وذلك في القرآن الكريم في موضعين :  (حُرِّمَتْ ظُهُورُهَا) (138 الأنعام) (حَمَلَتْ ظُهُورُهُمَا) (146 الأنعام) ، (وَكَانَتْ ظَالِمَةً) (11 الأنبياء).
*ثم قال الناظم رحمه الله* : *((وَ**بَزَّارٌ**(**خلف العاشر**)**بِغَيْرِ الثَّا*)) أي قرأ الإمام خلف البزار الملقب بخلف العاشر بإدغام تاء التأنيث الساكنة في كل الحروف الستة إلا الثاء ؛ فهو يدغمها في (الجيم والظاء وحروف الصفير (الصاد والزاي والسين))  ، وأمثلة ذلك :
1-  (الْجِيمُ) (نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُمْ) (56 النساء) ، (وَجَبَتْ جُنُوبُهَا) (36 الحج) .
2-  (الظَّاءُ) (حُرِّمَتْ ظُهُورُهَا) (138 الأنعام) .
3-  (الصَّادُ) (حَصِرَتْ صُدُورُهُمْ) (90 النساء) فِي قِرَاءَةِ غَيْرِ يَعْقُوبَ .
4- (الزَّايُ) (خَبَتْ زِدْنَاهُمْ) (97 الإسراء) .
5- (السِّينُ) (أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ) (261 البقرة) ، (أَقَلَّتْ سَحَابًا) (57 الأعراف) .
*ثم قال الناظم رحمه الله : ((وَ**كَـ**مْ**...** بِالصَّادِ وَالظَّا ،............))*
أي قرأ المرموز له بالكاف ، وهو الإمام ابن عامر الشامي بإدغام تاء التأنيث الساكنة في الصاد والظاء ، مع ثبوت الخلاف لهشام في قول الله تعالى (لَهُدِّمَتْ صَوَامِعُ) (40 الحج) .
*قال الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله :*
*..............................  ..............................  وَسَجَـزْ خُلْفٌ* *لَ**زِمْ*
*261 –** كَـهُـــدِّمَتْ ، وَالثَّـــا* *ل**َنَا والْخُلْفُ* *م**ِــلْ* *...** مَــعْ أَنْبَـتَــتْ ، لَا وَجَـبَـتْ وَإِنْ نُقِلْ*
*أي قرأ المرموز له باللام ، وهو هشام بالخلاف أي بإظهار وإدغام تاء التأنيث الساكنة عند حروف (سجز) (س ، ج ، ز) (1)1  ، وأمثلة ذلك :*


*(**1) قال في النشر (2/5) : وَاخْتُلِفَ عَنْهُ (هشام) فِي حُرُوفِ (سَجَزَ) وَهِيَ السِّينُ وَالْجِيمُ وَالزَّايُ فَأَدْغَمَهَا الدَّاجُونِيُّ عَنْ أَصْحَابِهِ عَنْهُ، وَكَذَلِكَ ابْنُ عَبْدَانَ عَنِ الْحُلْوَانِيِّ عَنْهُ مِنْ طَرِيقِ أَبِيِ الْعِزِّ عَنْ شَيْخِهِ عَنِ ابْنِ نَفِيسٍ وَمِنْ طَرِيقِ الطَّرَسُوسِيِّ كِلَيْهِمَا عَنِ السَّامَرِّيِّ عَنْهُ وَبِهِ قَطَعَ لِهِشَامٍ وَحْدَهُ فِي الْعُنْوَانِ وَالتَّجْرِيدِ، وَأَظْهَرَهَا عَنْهُ الْحُلْوَانِيُّ مِنْ جَمِيعِ طُرُقِهِ إِلَّا مِنْ طَرِيقَيْ أَبِي الْعِزِّ وَالطَّرَسُوسِي  ِّ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبْدَانَ .*
*(2) وَاخْتُلِفَ عَنِ الْحُلْوَانِيِّ فِي لَهُدِّمَتْ صَوَامِعُ فَرَوَى الْجُمْهُورُ عَنْهُ إِظْهَارَهَا وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي التَّيْسِيرِ، وَالشَّاطِبِيَّ  ةِ، وَالتَّبْصِرَةِ  ، وَالْهِدَايَةِ، وَالتَّذْكِرَةِ  ، وَالتَّلْخِيصِ، وَغَيْرِهَا. وَقَطَعَ بِالْوَجْهَيْنِ لَهُ صَاحِبُ الْكَافِي .*
*(3) وَاخْتُلِفَ عَنْهُ (ابن ذكوان) فِي الثَّاءِ فَرَوَى عَنْهُ الصُّورِيُّ إِظْهَارَهَا عِنْدَهَا. وَرَوَى الْأَخْفَشُ إِدْغَامَهَا فِيهَا، هَذَا هُوَ الصَّحِيحُ. وَقَدِ اضْطَرَبَتْ أَلْفَاظُ كُتُبِ أَصْحَابِنَا فِيهِ. وَقَدْ نَقَلَهُ الدَّانِيُّ عَلَى الصَّوَابِ مِنْ نُصُوصِ أَصْحَابِ ابْنِ ذَكْوَانَ وَأَصْحَابِ أَصْحَابِهِ. وَاسْتَثْنَى الصُّورِيُّ مِنَ السِّينِ أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ فَقَطْ فَأَدْغَمَهَا.*



1- (السِّينُ) (أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ) (261 البقرة) ، (أَقَلَّتْ سَحَابًا) (57 الأعراف) .
2-  (الْجِيمُ) (نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُمْ) (56 النساء) ، (وَجَبَتْ جُنُوبُهَا) (36 الحج) .
3- (الزَّايُ) (خَبَتْ زِدْنَاهُمْ) (97 الإسراء) .
وقوله: ((كَـهُـــدِّمَت  ْ)) أي كما ورد الخلاف عن هشام في إظهار وإدغام تاء التأنيث الساكنة من قول الله تعالى : (لَهُدِّمَتْ صَوَامِعُ) (2) (40 الحج) .
ثم قال رحمه الله ((وَالثَّـــا لَنَا والْخُلْفُ مِــلْ ... مَــعْ أَنْبَـتَــتْ)) 
أي وقرأ المرموز له باللام ، وهو هشام بإدغام تاء التأنيث الساكنة عند الثاء ، وورد الخلاف عن ابن ذكوان في هذا  ، ومثال ذلك : (بَعِدَتْ ثَمُودُ. وَكَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ. وَرَحُبَتْ ثُمَّ) ، قوله : ((مَــعْ أَنْبَـتَــتْ)) أي مع ثبوت الخلاف عن ابن ذكوان في إدغام تاء التأنيث الساكنة من كلمة (أنبتت) (3) من قول الله تعالى : (أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ) (261 البقرة) .
قال الناظم رحمه الله : ((لَا وَجَـبَـتْ وَإِنْ نُقِلْ)) أي أنه لا خلاف عن ابن ذكوان في إظهار تاء التأنيث الساكنة من قول الله تعالى : (وَجَبَتْ جُنُوبُهَا) (36 الحج) ، وإن نقل الخلاف عن ابن ذكوان بعض 
*الأئمة كالإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله ، فهذا لا يصح على التحقيق (4) 1 .*


*(4)* *وَانْفَرَدَ الشَّاطِبِيُّ عَنِ ابْنِ ذَكْوَانَ بِالْخِلَافِ فِي وَجَبَتْ جُنُوبُهَا وَلَا نَعْرِفُ خِلَافًا عَنْهُ فِي إِظْهَارِهَا مِنْ هَذِهِ الطُّرُقِ. وَقَدْ قَالَ أَبُو* *شَامَةَ: إِنَّ الدَّانِيَّ ذَكَرَ الْإِدْغَامَ فِي غَيْرِ التَّيْسِيرِ مِنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَلَى أَبِي الْفَتْحِ فَارِسِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ لِابْنِ ذَكْوَانَ وَهِشَامٍ، مَعًا (قُلْتُ) : وَالَّذِي نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ فِي جَامِعِ الْبَيَانِ هُوَ عِنْدَ الْجِيمِ وَلَفْظُهُ: وَاخْتَلَفُوا عَنِ ابْنِ ذَكْوَانَ فَرَوَى ابْنُ الْأَخْرَمِ وَابْنُ أَبِي دَاوُدَ وَابْنُ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ وَالنَّقَّاشُ وَابْنُ شَنَبُوذَ عَنِ الْأَخْفَشِ عَنْهُ الْإِظْهَارَ فِي الْحَرْفَيْنِ، وَكَذَلِكَ رَوَى مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُونُسَ عَنِ ابْنِ ذَكْوَانَ، وَرَوَى ابْنُ مُرْشِدٍ وَأَبُو طَاهِرٍ وَابْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّزَّاقِ، وَغَيْرُهُمْ عَنِ الْأَخْفَشِ عَنْهُ نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُمْ بِالْإِظْهَارِ، وَوَجَبَتْ جُنُوبُهَا بِالْإِدْغَامِ، وَكَذَلِكَ رَوَى لِي أَبُو الْفَتْحِ عَنْ قِرَاءَتِهِ عَلَى عَبْدِ الْبَاقِي بْنِ الْحَسَنِ فِي رِوَايَةِ هِشَامٍ انْتَهَى.*
*فَرُوَاةُ الْإِظْهَارِ هُمُ الَّذِينَ فِي الشَّاطِبِيَّةِ وَلَمْ يَذْكُرِ الدَّانِيُّ أَنَّهُ قَرَأَ بِالْإِدْغَامِ عَلَى أَبِي الْفَتْحِ إِلَّا فِي رِوَايَةِ هِشَامٍ كَمَا ذَكَرَهُ، وَعَلَى تَقْدِيرِ كَوْنِهِ قَرَأَ بِهِ عَلَى أَبِي الْفَتْحِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ مِنْ طَرِيقِ أَصْحَابِ الْإِدْغَامِ كَابْنِ مُرْشِدٍ وَأَبِي طَاهِرٍ وَابْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّزَّاقِ، وَغَيْرِهِمْ فَمَاذَا يُفِيدُ إِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ قَرَأَ بِهِ مِنْ طُرُقِ كِتَابِهِ؟ عَلَى أَنِّي رَأَيْتُ نَصَّ أَبِي الْفَتْحِ فَارِسٍ فِي كِتَابِهِ فَإِذَا هُوَ الْإِدْغَامُ عَنْ هِشَامٍ فِي الْجِيمِ وَالْإِظْهَارُ عَنِ ابْنِ ذَكْوَانَ وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقْ بَيْنَ: وَجَبَتْ جُنُوبُهَا، وَغَيْرِهِ. (النشر 2/6) .*


وَقرأ الْبَاقُونَ بِإِظْهَارِهَا – تاء التأنيث الساكنة - عِنْدَ الْأَحْرُفِ السِّتَّةِ وَهُمُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ وَعَاصِمٌ وَأَبُو جَعْفَرٍ وَيَعْقُوبُ وَقَالُونُ وَالْأَصْبَهَان  ِيُّ عَنْ وَرْشٍ . والله أعلم .
تنبيهات هامة :
1- وجه إدغام هشام تاء التأنيث الساكنة من قول الله تعالى (لَهُدِّمَتْ صَوَامِعُ) (40 الحج) ، وإدغام تاء التأنيث الساكنة في حروف (س ، ج ، ز) من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر والطيبة على التيسير والشاطبية ، قال الشيخ الإبياري رحمه الله :
 وَأَدْغِمَنْ قَالَ لَقَدْ فِي صَادِهَا ... مَعْ هُدِّمَتْ وَالتَّاءُ فِي سَجَزْ (لَــ)ـهَـــا
2- وجه إدغام ابن ذكوان تاء التأنيث الساكنة من قول الله تعالى (أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ) (261 البقرة) ، ووجه إظهار ابن ذكوان تاء التأنيث الساكنة عند الثاء في نحو : (بَعِدَتْ ثَمُودُ) (95 هود) من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر والطيبة على التيسير والشاطبية ، قال الشيخ الإبياري رحمه الله :
وَأَدْغِمَنْ ..............................  ..............................
وَأَنْبَتَتْ (مِــــ)زْ عَنْهُ فِي الثَّا أَظْهَرَا ..............................  ..........
3- وجه إظهار تاء التأنيث الساكنة عند الظاء للأصبهاني عن ورش في نحو : (حُرِّمَتْ ظُهُورُهَا) (138 الأنعام) من الأوجه الزائدة للنشر والطيبة على التيسير والشاطبية ، قال الشيخ الإبياري رحمه الله :
..............................  ......وَالتَّاءُ فِي الظَّا الْأَصْبَهَانِي أَظْهَرَا

*جدول يبين اختلاف القراء في إدغام تاء التأنيث الساكنة*
*الحرف المدغم فيه ..............................  ..................رموز القراء والرواة*
(ج ، ظ ، ث ، ص ، ز ، س) ..............................  ..............رِضًا حُزْ
(ظ) ..............................  ..............................  ..........جَـــــــث  َا
(ج ، ظ ، ص ، ز ، س) ..............................  ................ خلف البزار
(ص ، ظ) ..............................  ..............................  ...كـَــــــــــ  
( س ، ج ، ز) ..............................  ........................... خلفٌ لَــــزِم
(لَهُدِّمَتْ صَوَامِعُ) (40 الحج) ..............................  .............. خلفٌ لَــــزِم
(ث)..........................  ..............................  ....لـَــــــــــ  نَــا والخلف  مِــــــــل
(أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ) (261 البقرة) ..............................  ............ والخلف  مِــــــــل
(وَجَبَتْ جُنُوبُهَا) (36 الحج) ..............................  .لا أحد وإن نقل عن ابن ذكوان
*...............       ...............       ...............    * 

تم شرح الفصل بحمد الله ، نسأل الله التوفيق والإخلاص والقبول ، وصلّ اللهم وسلّم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

(*) بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (*) خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر (*) (*) الحلقة السادسة والعشرون (*) فَصْلُ لَامِ هَلْ وَبَلْ (*)  المصدر: سلسلة ((خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر)) لإسماعيل بن إبراهيم الشرقاوي - الصفحة 2 - ملتقى أهل التفسير

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

(*) بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (*) خلاصة الفكر شرح طيبة النشر (*)
(*) الحلقة السابعة والعشرون (*) بَابُ حُرُوفٍ قَرُبَتْ مَخَارِجُهَا (*)                           
http://vb.tafsir.net/forum20/thread2...tml#post213753

----------

